#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-02
<CuBric> 굿모닝 월요일 이네요
<drake_kr> 아 드디어 노트북 사망했네요
<drake_kr> 17년밖에 안됐구만..
<drake_kr> 벌써 사망 ㅡ.ㅡ
<bundo> 하이 yemharc 좋은 일주일 되시길 ...~
<bundo> ^^;
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 어쩐일로 아침부터 계세요?
<bundo> 어제 1시에 뻣었죠 술에... 쩝
<yemharc> bundo, 그리고 위키쪽 제 계정이 로그인이 안되네요;;
<bundo> 일어 나보니 8시 10분
<yemharc> 어이쿠;;
<bundo> 계정 연동 끊어 놓은 이유는 스팸 글 너무 심해서해요
<bundo> 위키는 따로 새로 가입 필요합니다.
<bundo> 스팸이하루 50개가 넘드라고요 쩝
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 문제는 sing in은 있지만 join in이 안보이는다는거죠 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 그냥 로그인 눌러 보세요
<yemharc> 그러면 로그인 페이지요
<yemharc> cartes, 안녕하세요
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<cartes> 이제 저도 우분투 유저입니다 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 흐흐;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ;;
<bundo> 어 진짜 회우너 가입 페이지가 어찌 되드라 음
<yemharc> bundo, OTL
<bundo> han9k 한테 연락중
<bundo> 어찌 회원 가입 했지 신기 함 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 7명인데 신기 함
<bundo> 아 난 치매로 기억 안나는군요
<bundo> 물론 ssh 쉘에서 파일편집으로 떄려 넣을수는 있는데
<bundo> 쩝
<yemharc> bundo, 역시 제가 못찾은게 아니군요
<bundo> 나도 못찾겠어요
<bundo> 나는 어찌 가입했드라 쩝 ~
<bundo> 아 치매~
<cartes> 분도님 폰트설정에 대해 제대로 알려면 역시 Fontconfig 메뉴얼을 봐야할려나요
<cartes> aa
<yemharc> 안보고도 가능은 합니다
<bundo> cartes 아뇨
<bundo> 그냥 코분투 쓰세요
<yemharc> ?!
<cartes> 분도님 글읽고 대충 해결하긴했는데, 아직도 파악이 잘 않되요
<yemharc> Hanos, 어서오세요
<cartes> 흐으..
<cartes> 역쉬 리눅스는 공부하는 운영체제~ 잇힝
<bundo> Hanos  = 강남 성형외과 전문의
<Hanos> yemharc 님 환영해 주셔서 감사합니다. ^^
<cartes> ㅋㅋㅋ 의사선생님
<bundo> yemharc 저 너무 얼굴 알려져서 고민입니다.
<yemharc> 오오
<cartes> +_+
<bundo> 성형 할까요 ?
<Hanos> 전 수술이 있어서 그만... ^^
<bundo> 길가는데 누가 강분도 아니냐고 함
<yemharc> bundo, 일단 코딩부터 (응?)
<bundo> 아쪽팔려 ~~
<cartes> 의사선생님은 여자들이 다 좋아해용 ㅋㅋ
<Hanos> unity도 나름 매력있네요. 11.04 cobuntu 잘 쓰고 있습니다. 고맙습니다. ^^
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> cartes 봐요 ~~
<bundo> 글꼴 고민 말고 그냥 코분투 쓰세유
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 아... 그럼 재설치할까용?
<cartes> 그냥 코분투로 업글도 되요?
<yemharc> cartes, 그냥 간단하게 사용하실거면 monospace 10~12포인트 중에 크기 맞는걸로 사용하셔도 되요
<cartes> monospace에다가 Bitstream Vera Sans Mono+은고딕
<cartes> 이렇게 바인딩해주고싶어요
<bundo> yemharc
<bundo> yemharc  글편집을 눌러 보세요 그럼
<bundo>  회원 가입 떠유
<bundo> 헤헤
<yemharc> 읽기전용이요
<cartes> kobuntu면 더 좋았을것 같은데aa
<cartes> korea buntu
<drake_kr> 컴퓨터가
<drake_kr> 사망하셨습니다
<cartes> 헐 애도..
<drake_kr> 겨우 17년밖에 안 썼는데..
<cartes> 어떻게 되셨는데요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 이제 그만 쉬게 해주세요
<drake_kr> 하드디스크 배드섹터에요
<yemharc> (.......하드디스크 교체해서 또 쓰시겠군)
<cartes> 17년된 컴퓨터라면
<cartes> 3~486일려나요
<bundo> cartes  corea
<drake_kr> yemharc // 하드만 사는것보다 걍 중고 펜3 사는게 더 싸게 먹혀요
<cartes> 저희집에 중고 펜3 있어요
<bundo> 난라틴어 배워서corea 에유
<yemharc> drake_kr, .......생각해보니 그렇네요..
<cartes> 아 맞아 유럽권에선 꼬료, 꼬레아
<cartes> 이렇게 쓰더라구요
<yemharc> 요즘에 IDE방식 하드디스크가.......... (.....)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 근데 어차피 메인도 하루종일 돌아가니
<bundo> 번역 하다가
<bundo> jp 바로 뒤에 ko 있어서 열받고
<bundo> cobuntu 로 한거에요
<drake_kr> 걍 vm에 이관하고 멘도시노는 파기하려고요
<cartes> 요즘엔 korea도 브랜드 가치 좀 있어요..
<drake_kr> 하긴 kubuntu도 있어버리니
<cartes> 전 더이상 일본에게 피해의식 않가질려고해요 ^^;;
<drake_kr> 여러모로 거시기하네요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 또다시 그런일 않일어나게 국력을 많이 키워야할텐데 말입니다 허잉허잉
<drake_kr> 작업력은 국력
<drake_kr> 우리 모두 밖에 나가서 여자를 꼬셔봅시다(응?)
<yemharc> drake_kr, 공밀레~ 공밀레~
<drake_kr> http://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/%EA%B3%B5%EB%B0%80%EB%A0%88
<cartes> 엔하위키 보느라고 정신없었네요
<drake_kr> http://media.daum.net/economic/view.html?cateid=1001&newsid=20100305095708435&p=yonhap
<cartes> 휴우
<drake_kr> 그러니까.. 야근을 할때면 근무명령서를 꼭 받으세요 ^_^
<drake_kr> 이메일도 근거자료가 됩니다
<yemharc> 제가 다니는 회사는 애초에 [우린 공식적으로 야근 없습니다]
<yemharc> OTL
<drake_kr> 저도 작년 4월에
<drake_kr> 공식적으로 야근 없다고 했었는데
<drake_kr> 아득바득 명령서 받았습니다
<yemharc> 그래서 일이 얼마나 남았건 퇴근시간 되면 가도 상관없지만........그게 말이나 그렇지 야근 안하게 되나요.........
<drake_kr> 뭐, 팀장이라면 팀원이 야근하면 같이 야근하는건 당연한거고
<drake_kr> 명령서 없이 팀장 퇴근하고 잔업하기보단 다음날 욕 한번 먹겠습니다
<drake_kr> 명령서 받는거 처음에만 눈치보이고 욕 좀 먹지, 좀 지나면 문화가 됩니다(음?)
<yemharc> 흠......
<drake_kr> 회사에 자원봉사하러 가는거 아니잖아요
<yemharc> rockadelic, 어서오세요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그야 그렇죠
<drake_kr> yemharc // 상황을 이해는 합니다만.. 그게 사실.. 입사할때부터 그런식으로 해야 되거든요..
<drake_kr> 지금은.. 뭐 어쩔수 없다고 생각하시고 다음에 이직하실때 명령서 받는 분위기 만들어놓으세요
<drake_kr> 작년 4월에 팀장한테 명령서 받을때까지 욕을 얼마나 처 먹었는지 모르겠습니다 -_-
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ;;
<drake_kr> 한번 받으면 그다음 받기는 쉬우니까..
<yemharc> 다만 지금 팀장을 보고 있으면 그러기도 뭐해요 (...)
<drake_kr> 하긴
<drake_kr> 전 그 팀장만 생각하면 아주..
<yemharc> 지금 제 팀장은 나이가 올해 33인데
<yemharc> 그냥 정시퇴근이 9시 (..........)
<drake_kr> "할 수 있지? 너만 믿는다" <- 라고 해놓고 퇴근
<drake_kr> 그럼 저도 퇴근
<drake_kr> 다음날 아침 : "~~~ 했어요?" "아니요" "씨ㅏㅓㅣㅏㅓㄴㅁㅇ리ㅏㅓㄴㅁ이ㅏ러"
<yemharc> 제 팀장님은 그래도 그런 양아치 짓거리는 안하는군요
<yemharc> 야근 필요할때도 일일이 야근 할수 있냐 안바쁘냐 다 물어보고
<drake_kr> 아 그러면 저도 그렇게 하진 않았을듯..
<yemharc> ........회사가 문제인게지
<drake_kr> 주간업무보고 올린 다음날 '내일 뭐하냐' 라고 물어보는 팀장 -_-
<yemharc> ...............
<drake_kr> 사장이 진행상황 묻는데 제가 브리핑하고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 뭐 아무리 착한 사람이라도 회사 분위기가 그러면 그렇게 될수밖에 없는 모양입니다
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 저 있던 회사 팀장도 사람은 좋았거든요
<yemharc> 아;
<drake_kr> 뭐 아무리 팀장이 사람이 좋고 뭐 어쩌고 해도 근무명령서 받는 분위기 조성은 사원들이 하는겁니다 -ㅅ-;;
<rockadelic> 안녕하세요^.
<drake_kr> 어서와요
<rockadelic> 넵...반갑습니다.
<drake_kr> 설치는 완료하셨나요
<rockadelic> 회사에서의 설치는 포기 했습니다....
<rockadelic> 집에서 해보니까...잘 되더군요..ㅋ....근데 웹서핑 하다가 ...화면 깜빡깜빡 거리면서 다운 되길래..바로 제거해 버렸습니다.
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<rockadelic> 나중에 넷북이나 저렴한 데스크탑 사서 거기에 얹어 보려고 합니다...일단은 소강상태로 접어 듭니다.
<drake_kr> 웬지 제가 설치해드리고 고기 얻어먹고싶..
<rockadelic> ㅎㅎㅎ.
<drake_kr> (제가 리눅스를 하는 이유는 고기 때문입니다)
<rockadelic> 그것도 괜찮죠..
<drake_kr> 지역이 어디세요 ㅋㅋ
<rockadelic> 집은 서울 양천구 이고요.
<rockadelic> 회사는 용인 기흥입니다.
<rockadelic> 멀죠.
<drake_kr> ... 용인
<rockadelic> 네 용인이요.
<rockadelic> 연고라도 있으신가요?
<rockadelic> 오늘 회사에 양준혁이 강연을 왔네요..
<drake_kr> 너무멀당
<drake_kr> 분당선 끝이네...
<rockadelic> 옥수라고 하셨던가요?
<drake_kr> 노원구입니다 ㅋ
<rockadelic> 맞나?...약수였나요.
<rockadelic> 음..노원...멀죠.
<bundo> 아흐 ~ 아침 먹으면서 해장했음 흐흐
<rockadelic> 오늘 갤S2를 좀 만져봤는데.....괜찮아 보이던데..
<drake_kr> 감쟈탕?
<rockadelic> 해장술요?
<bundo> 집에 왜 소주가 한박스 있는거 있죠 나참 ~
<rockadelic> 어제 모임 뒷풀이가 있었나 보네요.
<bundo> 아 출근해야 하는데 쩝
<drake_kr> 주부도 출근하나요
<bundo> 저는 집은 인천 바다 보이는 집이고요
<bundo> 사무실은 상암 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 저도 슬슬 출발해야겠군요
<drake_kr> 오늘은 디자인 사무실 가는날..
<bundo> 어 어디가 ?
<bundo>  오 ~~~
<bundo> 띠자인
<drake_kr> 홍대 갑니다
<bundo> 축 축
<bundo> 홍대 말여 상암 근처임
<drake_kr> 왜이러세요 저 명함에 디자이너 딱 적혀있구만
<bundo> 나 거기 몇몇 업체 아는디
<bundo> 암튼 추카
<drake_kr> 사장새키가 리눅스 날려먹어서 재설치 하러 갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, han9k님 연락되셨나요?
<bundo> han9k 말이 그거에요
<bundo> 글편집 하려고 하면 회원 가입 뜬다고
<bundo> shriekout
<yemharc> 흠;;
<bundo> shriekout  우분투 포럼에 위키
<bundo> 어찌 회원 가입 했어요
<bundo> shriekout  우분투 포럼에 위키
<bundo> 어찌 회원 가입 했어요
<bundo> 저저 봇인가 ?
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=16994 <- 아이 궁금해
<shriekout> bundo, 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> 쩝 봇이군 인사하는거 보니
<shriekout> 위키요? 예전에 가입했어요
<bundo> 그거 어디 눌러야 나오나요 회원 가입 ?
<shriekout> 어제 일요일, 5월 1일... 중복휴일이라 오늘까지 쉽니다 :)
<yemharc> drake_kr, 현 국내 사정에서 가장 편한 방법은 CD를 사는거군요
<bundo> 아하 ~ 역시 고급 노똥자
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bundo, 오른쪽 아래 로그인 버튼이 있지요
<bundo> 그거 어디 눌러야 나오나요 회원 가입 ? shriekout
<shriekout> 하단에...
<drake_kr> yemharc // ODD가 없습니다 ㅜㅜ
<shriekout> 로그인 누르면... 회원 가입되는거 아닌가요?
<bundo> yemharc  맞나요 ?
<shriekout> 엥?
<yemharc> shriekout, bundo 회원가입은 아예 메뉴가 없어요
<shriekout> 안되네.. ;;;
<bundo> 아 권한 머미션 다시 줘야 하나 음
<bundo> 퍄미션
<bundo> 퍼
<bundo> 아 귀찮아
<yemharc> ...오늘도 확실히 본인인증 해주시는 분도님 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 당분간 위키 회원 가입 안받을래유 헤헤
<shriekout> 예전에... 로그인 누르면... 로그인 하단에 '등록'이라고 떴는데...
<bundo> 아 귀찮 ~~~
<shriekout> '등록' 링크가 안 뜨네요... ;;;
<bundo> 흠
<bundo> 퍼미션 조정 해줘야 할듯해요 어쩐지
<bundo> 위키 편집들 안하드라 ... OTL./...
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ............ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 위키 활성화가 안된게 아니라
<yemharc> 못된거였다니 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 현재 멤버 7명인임
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 분도님 저 괜히 슬퍼집니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 해장 술좀 더하고 올께유 쩝 ~~~
<yemharc> 잠깐 접속 끊겨요
<drake_kr> bundo : Command disabled : register
<bundo> ? ^^'
<drake_kr> http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?do=register
<bundo> 아하 오케이
<drake_kr> 전 이제 슬슬 나가봐야겠습니다
<rockadelic> 존 하루 되세요.
<drake_kr> 윤미래 노래 들으면서 이동해야지
<bundo> 헤헤 수정 완료
<bundo> drake_kr 고마웡
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1304301371.png
<bundo> 도쿠위키 업데이트 하면서 파일 소유권 c hown 안해줘서 그런듯 쩝
<Hanos> Xchat은 창이 떴는데도 unity 런처 바에 안 나타나네... ㅠㅠ (처음에는 나타난 것 같은데... 왜 고정 시키고 나면 안 나타나는 걸까?) ^^
<bundo> 오른 마우스 눌러 고장되고요
<bundo> 오른 마우스 눌러 고정 되고요
<bundo> 음 나머진 모름 헤헤
<Hanos> 네 고정 시키는 건 쉬운데... ^^
<bundo> 패널 아이콘으로 사용은 불가해요
<bundo> 창닫으면 떙 되유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 피진은 고정됩니다.
<bundo> yemharc rhcuTtla
<yemharc> bundo, 결국 오늘도 포스팅거리가 생겨버렸습니다 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> yemharc 고쳤심 회원 가입 됨
<yemharc> 그 왜, 요즘 사람들 문제 겪고 있던 넷북 유/무선 프리징 현상이요
<Hanos> 무슨 버그가 있는지 어떤 어플들은 고정시켰다가 없애고 나면 다시는 런처바에 안나타나네요.
<yemharc> 혹시나 싶어서 유/무선 전환할때 각 모듈을 내리고 전환해봤더니 프리징 안 걸리는군요 OTL
<bundo> 오ㅛ @,.@
<yemharc> 일단 최대한 간단하게 포인트설명하고 사용법 포스팅했습니다.
<bundo> 암튼 위키 회원 가입 고쳤습니다
<yemharc> 위키 확인하고 올게요
<bundo> 위키 업데이트시 퍼미션 잘 안주어 그랬심 쩝
<yemharc> bundo, 넵 됐습니다 :)
<yemharc> 후으
<yemharc> 위키 수정은 퇴근하고 집에서 해야겠네요
<yemharc> bundo, 일단 계획한게, HOWTO 문서처럼 인덱스에 색인별로 정리하고
<yemharc> 제일 위에는 위키 사용법 재작성해서 올리려구요
<yemharc> 문서 작성간 규칙좀 올리고
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1304302081.png
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ 엄청난 가입 규칙 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 가입후 편집 가능합니다 그냥 하는 소리죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 과연 분도님
<yemharc> 무엇을 상상하든 그 이상의 독재를 보여주마!!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 3달 정도 지켜보고요 정말 위키 정리 잘하면 위키 관리자 권한 드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 울피스도 끌어 들이세유 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어쿠야 3달만 보고도 괜찮으신가요
<bundo> 네.. 사실 3일인데 좀 늘린거에유 쩝
<yemharc> (보통 시작멤버 아니면 위키관리자 얻기 무지 힘들더군요)
<bundo> "거져 받았으니 거져 주라"
<yemharc> bundo, 그러고 보니... 저 모임 끝나고 돌아오면서 명환님한테 테러(?) 당했다죠
<bundo> 우분투 2008년 봄 에 제 모토 였습니다.
<bundo> 그친구 술마시면 후배 괴롭힘
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 그것보다도
<bundo> 내가 주위 주었는데..
<yemharc> 택시타고 오면서 제가 가까우니까 중간에 내렸는데
<bundo> 주의
<yemharc> 홈플러스에서 내려야 하는데 하이마트에 내려줘서 결국 30분 걸었........ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 크크
<bundo> 암튼 이번도 큰 실수 했군 명환이가
<bundo> 실수 자꾸하면 짜를꺼임
<bundo> 헤헤
<bundo> <== 강틀러
<yemharc> 그래서 다음 모임때 만나면 책 뜯어내려구요 +_+
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 우리 좋은 사람 들이에요 잘 활용하세요
<yemharc> 농담입니다 (끝의 점 2개가 무서워요)
<bundo> 그거 아세요 저는 35살 위만 쪼아 대는거 ... 헤헤
<yemharc> 그것보다... 음.....
<bundo> 암튼 다행이에욧 yemharc  35살 안되서리 ~ ㅎ헤ㅔ
<bundo> 사진 하나 올렸더니 석찬님이 좋아요 해주네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bundo, 전의 모임들은 동영상도 토렌트 배포하고 그랬는데 이번 모임은 올라온게 없었잖아요
<bundo> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1910532597274&set=a.1794390053783.259965.1060626087&type=1&ref=nf
<bundo> 네.. 페북 사진 몇개가  전부네요
<yemharc> bundo, 그런데 최근 제가 본 분도님 모습의 80%는 술자리인거같네요 (.......머엉)
<bundo> 쩝
<rockadelic> 메뉴가 뭐죠??/...노란...부침개인가요?
<bundo> 저 갤수 2 오면요 술안마신 사진 많이 올릴꼐유
<bundo> rockadelic 모듬전 입니다.
<yemharc> 아........그런데 벌써 다음달 정기세미나 기대되요
<bundo> 그놈 차영호님과 http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1910538997434&set=a.1794390053783.259965.1060626087&type=1&ref=nf
<bundo> yemharc 우리 재미나다니까요 헤헤
<bundo> 오픈소스 포럼도 오세요
<yemharc> bundo, 재미도 재미고 배우는것도 많고요
<yemharc> bundo, 모임들은 주말에 하는거라면 얼마든지 가능합니다 :)
<bundo> 오픈소스 포럼은 수요일 저녁 7시에요 한달에 한번
<bundo> 이번달은 음 18이군요
<bundo> 18일
<yemharc> 저녁7시....면 조금 간당간당하군요
<yemharc> 끝나는 시간이 6시 30분이거든요
<bundo> 중간에 와도 되요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 조금 늦어도 괜찮다면 참석하겠습니다 :)
<yemharc> 위치나 뭐 관련정보 링크 있으신가요?
<bundo> 오픈소스 포럼 = 오픈소스 리더 & 오픈소스 사업자 & 사회운동가  &  정부기관 직원
<bundo> 쩝 좀 정신없심더 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여기저기서들 오시네요
<bundo> 네 그래서 저도 많이 배워요
<yemharc> 18일...체크체크
<yemharc> bundo, 4월 20일인거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> http://www.oss.kr/5168
<bundo> 네 그건 4월 모임이죠
<bundo> 5월이 18일 될것입니다.
<yemharc> 아, 이제 5웡리지;;
<yemharc> OTL
<bundo> 제가 올해 하는 일중 잘한게 그거에요
<yemharc> 음... 그럼 조만간 oss사이트에 공지 올라오겠군요
<bundo> 내가 아는이들 다 모이게 한거죠
<bundo> 거기에 상관 없어요
<yemharc> 1월부터 시작한 모임이군요
<bundo> oss 는 그냥 알릴거 없으니 알려주는거고요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 정보공유연대(진보넷) & GNU KOREA 가 주관인데
<bundo> 이제 주관도 의미 없습니다.
<bundo> 저는 GNU 코리아 스태프 입니다,.
<bundo> 헤헤 별거 다 하는 강분도
<yemharc> 진짜 여기저기 발이 넓으시네요;;
<bundo> KLDP  조용한 회원입니다.
<bundo> 헤헤
<bundo> 젠투코리아 커뮤니티 지원자 입니다.
<bundo> 김프코리아 서버 운영자 입니다.
<bundo> 헤헤
<yemharc> bundo, 근데 전업주부인겁니까 (..........)
<bundo> 사실은 아니에요
<bundo> 저 요리 일주일에 3-4번 해요
<bundo> 설것이 안하고요
<yemharc> 으잌;;
<bundo> <==집에서 가부장적인데  요즘 나아 졌심더 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그게 좋다고 생각해요 :)
<bundo> <== "차카게 살자" = 우분투 정신
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제 경우에는... 이렇게 말하면 어떻게 받아들이실지 모르겠는데 아버지랑 거의 친구처럼 지냅니다
<yemharc> (막 대한다는 의미가 아니라요)
<bundo> 오 ~ 아버님 멋지신데요
<bundo> 저도 아들 둘인데 .. 좋은친구가 되어 주고자 합니다.
<yemharc> 네. 최근에는 회사에서 스마트폰 받았다고 차에 네비 치워버리게 저보고 와서 강의(?)좀 하라고 하시더군요
<bundo> 5년전에는요
<yemharc> 덕분에 이번 주말에는 집에 내려가서 아버지를 상대로 스마트폰 강의를 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아들들 뿐 아니고 주변이들 다 저에게 설설  기었어요   그거요 "ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ"
<bundo> 쩝 헤헤
<yemharc> 음... 뭐, 그 부분은 분도님 스스로도 "나 성격 안좋다"라고 하실 정도니까요;;
<yemharc> 근데 자기 성격이 으르릉 하다는걸 모르는 사람보단 낫지 않겠어요? :)
<bundo> 저기 토요일 온 LG 생면과학분요
<yemharc> 아, 네
<bundo> 강분도가 대학생인줄 느꼈데요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 포럼 글 보고
<bundo> 강분도가 대학생인줄 느꼈데요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이해 못하는건 아닙니다
<bundo> 나이가 나보다 2살 아래인데
<yemharc> 저도 작년엔가 분도님 프로필 못봤으면 3~40대로 아직도 착각하고 있었을거에요
<bundo> 오프모임 오는 거 고민했데요 애들 만 있을꺼 같아서 ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 분도님 50대 등극 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그게 제 입으로 말하긴 부끄럽습니다마는
<bundo> 자신이 95년 리눅스 시작한이야기 하더군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> suapapa 에잉 나 40대 중반이에유 쩝
<yemharc> 제 나이대.............그러니까 지금 대학생 정도? 되는 리눅스 유저들은 솔직히 좀 '뻐기는' 경향이 있다 보니까
<yemharc> 분도님 말씀처럼 막상 오프는 안나가더라구요
<bundo> suapapa 님 발표 하나 해주셈
<bundo> 이제 자금 있으니깐 발표비 가능 헤헤
<bundo> 전에 비안하드라고요 발표 하고 ...뒷물이 돈내고 ...쩝
<bundo> 뒷물(X) = 뒷풀이
<yemharc> (가끔 분도님의 오타는 섬뜩섬뜩 합니다)
<bundo> 쩝
<suapapa> 뒷풀이 비도 낸 적 없는데 무슨 면복으로 발표비를 받겠습니다 허허
<suapapa> 그냥 할께요. 근데 언제?
<bundo> 언제든 ~~
<bundo> 헉 빈라덴 사망..
<bundo> 아 라이벌 하나 더  갔구낭
<bundo> 뉴스에 나오네요
<bundo>  빈라덴 사망.. 확인
<bundo> suapapa 님 언제든 되요  ~~
<yemharc> 절대 안죽을거 같더니 결국 갔네요
<suapapa> 15일 후 부터 한동한 한가합니다.
<bundo> 넵 그럼 참고할테니 발표 해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> CuBric, 어서오세요
<CuBric> 안녕하세용
<CuBric> 두통이 있어서 잠시 책상에 엎드리고 있었어요
<yemharc> 저런
<bundo> 이런
<CuBric> 약먹고 왔어요
<bundo> 저는뇌입어에 힘입어 무뇌로 살아서 갠찮습니다, 두통 없심
<bundo> 'naver' 이라고 쓰고 '뇌입어' 라고 남들 하지만 나는 부드러운 남자라 '나베르'로 발음합니다.
<bundo> 나베르 만세 !!!
<yemharc> bundo, 우리나라 웹 환경은 너무 폐쇄적이라 뇌없어가 맞는 표현입니다
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 그래도 코분투 10.04LTS 시디  값주었다는...
<bundo> 그리고 나눔 글꼴 OFL   해주었다는
<bundo> 그래도 코분투 10.04LTS 시디  값주었다는... = 권순선
<bundo> 그리고 나눔 글꼴 OFL   해주었다는 = 네이버 행정이사
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 나눔 글꼴 써봤는데 품질이 떨어진다고 느끼는건 저뿐일까요
<yemharc> 바인딩이 잘못 걸려서 그런가;;
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 근데 김기창교수님 하고 내가 나눔고딕 좋아함
<bundo> 헤헤
<bundo> 김기창교수님 =  코분투 팬 헤헤
<yemharc> 나눔폰트 시리즈가 다른거 이전에
<yemharc> 폰트 크기가 작아질수록 가독성이 확 떨어지더라구요
<bundo> OFL 이니까 yemharc 님이 고치셈
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, 그래픽 능력은 잼병이라 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 점심먹으러 갈게요 ^^
<bundo> 즐점
<Hanos> <Hanos> Xchat은 창이 떴는데도 unity 런처 바에 안 나타나네... ㅠㅠ (처음에는 나타난 것 같은데... 왜 고정 시키고 나면 안 나타나는 걸까?) ^^
<Hanos> 이 문제는 로그아웃-로그인 하니 해결되었습니다. ㅠㅠ
<whatev3r> 해결되었다기보다는 증상이 사라졌습니다?
<whatev3r> 알림 영역도 가끔 죽는데, 해결 되진 않던군요. 가끔 재 로그인 하면 제정신 차리긴 해도..
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> 전 이만오침합니다 jincreator
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요. 잠시 들어와 봤어요.
<jincreator> 오침이라니...저도 하고 싶네요.
<yemharc> 그러게요....밥먹고 왔더니 잠이 솔솔..........
<DingGGu> 브라우저엔
<DingGGu> do: loop
<DingGGu> 이런명령어없나여
<DingGGu> 아니 do while(1) { }
<DingGGu> 자바스크립트라던지
<DingGGu> JQuery라던지,
<ihavnoth> 대부분 loop는 있지 않나요?
<jincreator> http://www.w3schools.com/JS/js_loop_for.asp
<jincreator> http://www.w3schools.com/js/js_loop_while.asp
<jincreator> 으아니! 엠퍼시는 인터넷이 끊겼다 돌아와도 연결을 스스로 해주지 않는구나!
<yemharc> xchat 쓰세요 xchat~
<yemharc> 엠퍼시는 아직 쓸만한 물건이 안되요
<jincreator> 그놈 3와의 완벽한 조화를 이루는 메신저 프로그램이 아직 엠퍼시밖에 없습니다 T.T
<jincreator> 그나마 현재 피진과 그놈3를 연결하는 플러그인이 개발중인것 같던데 여기에 기대를 걸고 있지요.
<yemharc> 언제나 느끼는거지만
<yemharc> 최신=최고 는 절대 아니라는거죠 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 리눅스 유저는 어릴땐 소니를 찾고 크면 델을 찾습니다. 커널도 홀수버전에서 짝수버전으로 바뀌지요..... 어른이 되어갑니다. (응?)
<jincreator> 그러고보니 올해 우분투의 점유율이 궁금해지네요.
<yemharc> 다른건 모르겠고 데스크탑쪽 점유율은 더 올라가지 않았을까요
<yemharc> Seony, 어서오세요
<jincreator> Unity에서 생기는 문제를 겪은 사람들이 많이 떠날 것 같아서요. 근데 모토롤라 아트릭스도 포함해야 할지는 잘 모르겠네요.
<yemharc> jincreator, http://connectwww.com/operating-system-market-share-january-2011/756/
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> Seony님, 안녕하세요.
<Seony> jincreator: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 윈도우 점유율이 3년전에 비해 5% 떨어졌군요
<Seony> 5% 떨어지려면 30년이 필요하네요
<Seony> 50%
<yemharc> 근데 점점 가속화 되는 추세니까요
<yemharc> 브라우저 점유율도 예전엔 상상도 못했던 일이죠
<Seony> 무서운 OS입니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 솔직히, 리눅스도 윈도우를 배울 필요가 있어요
<yemharc> "윈도우 문제발생! 도와줘요 게이츠몽!" -> "리붓하세요 :)"
<yemharc> "그래도 안되요 게이츠몽!" -> "포맷하세요"
<jincreator> 그놈 3를 요 며칠간 사용하면서 느낀 건데 너무 다른 운영체제를 베꼈다는 생각이 드네요.
<yemharc> "와 문제해결~ Thanks BILL~"
<Seony> 제 생각엔, 지금의 MS는 발머가 다 말아먹었다고 생각합니다.
<Seony> 그 지롤같은 성격 땜시..
<yemharc> 뭐, 빌씨는 은퇴한지 꽤 됐죠 (..)
<Seony> 그양반은 이제 자선사업가죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> jincreator, 근데 사실, 대부분의 GUI들이 맥OS를 따라가고 있어요
<yemharc> jincreator, 전 좋다 나쁘다를 떠나서 그만큼 참신하면서 편한 UI라는게 그만큼 어렵다고 받아들입니다
<jincreator> http://news.naver.com/main/hotissue/read.nhn?mid=hot&sid1=105&cid=303949&iid=272977&oid=009&aid=0002440306&ptype=011
<jincreator> MS 직원 절반이 싫어하는 발머네요.
<yemharc> ........사실 Unity도 그 시도의 하나이긴 한데 적응이 안되서 그렇기도 하겠지만 좀 불편해요
<yemharc> ..........중증이다
<yemharc> [글래스도어] -> [GLaDoS]로 보이는 순간 OTL
<jincreator> 다시 생각해보니 그놈 3에서 차별화된 몇몇 요소도 보이네요.
<jincreator> 다만 이정도면 (할리는 없지만) 애플사에서 소송이라도 걸면 곤란하지 않을까 싶네요.
<yemharc> 애플에서 UI 디자인도 특허 냈나요?
<jincreator> Unity는 인터페이스는 둘째치고 안정성부터 회복하는 게 사용자들에게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> yemharc 이전에 GUI 시스템에 대해 MS 윈도에 소송을 걸었던 게 생각나서요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 그거 패소했다고 알고 있습니다
<jincreator> 패소였군요. 합의로 잘못 알고 있었습니다.
<jincreator> 다만 제가 아쉬운 것은 리눅스용 데스크톱만의 고유한 멋(맛?)이 점차 희미해진다는 거에요.
<yemharc> 그게 판결은 "그렇게 따지면 GUI는 처음 대학의 유닉스 시스템에서 제일 먼저 나왔으니 둘 다 쓰지 말래?"
<yemharc> 라는게 되 놔서 "애플 니들도 권리 없음. 대신 창 닫는 키 왼쪽으로 가 있는건 니들꺼로 인정해줌 ㅇㅇ"가 됐죠
<yemharc> 그래서 이래저래 돈 날리고 정신승리 하게 될 판이니까 막판에 "우리 합의로 끝내자"가 된거지요
<Seony> GUI가 유닉스에서 먼저 나왔었나요? 저는 제록스에서 만든 걸로 알고있었는데...
<yemharc> 사실 제록스라고 하기도 뭐해요
<yemharc> 그렇게 거슬러 올라가면 The DEMO까지 가야해서...;;
<Seony> 뭐 어디까지나 "공식적"인 것으로 알고있으면 되죠.
<yemharc> 그런거죠 뭐
<Seony> 뭐든 "거슬러 올라간다"라는 것은 끝이 없으니깐요
<yemharc> 갑자기 뚝 떨어지는 기술은 아무것도 없으니까요 (웃음)
<yemharc> 밀레니엄을 앞두고 뉴스에서 떠들던 100%전기자동차랑 미래형 주택이랑 인사해주는 인공지능 어디갔나요 (훌쩍)
<Seony> 100% 전기자동차는 석유회사의 압박 때문에 향후 10년 안에는 못나오지 않을까 싶습니다.
<jincreator> 지구? 그건 태양계의 변두리 행성 아닌가요?
<jincreator> 이런 말이 나오는 시대가 열릴 줄 알았죠 ^^;
<yemharc> Seony, 10년 더 갈겁니다
<yemharc> jincreator, 그런거죠. 이제 9년이면 원더키디의 해이건만..........
<jincreator> 이미 2001 스페이스 오디세이를 10년이나 지나갔죠......
<yemharc> 다만 미군 전투기(F-22 랩터) 스펙은 70년대 공상과학 소설과 만화의 스펙을 뛰어넘었더군요 (.......)
<Seony> 당연하죠. 외계인 고문해서 만든 건데요. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 무슨소리에요. 외계인이 미군 기술자를 고문할 판인걸요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 그런 거에요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 참... 미국은 돈이라도 쏟아 부어서 좋은 결과 내는구나 납득이라도 하지
<jincreator> UFO 잔해 재조립한 겁니다. 이에따라 수량이 한정되있어서 다른나라에 안파는 게 아니라 못파는 거죠.
<yemharc> 왜 독일은 같은 재료에 같은 설계도로 엔진을 뽑아도 출력이 오버되서 리미터를 달아야 하는건지 이해가 안가요
<yemharc> Seony, 근데 UFO 잔해라고 하기엔 뭔가 아쉬운 성능..........
<yemharc> Seony, 차라리 스컹크 웤스 1대 팀장이었던 캘리가 외계인이라고 하죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> UFO의 핵심 부분은 파손이 심해 어쩔 수 없었다고 합니다.
<shriekout> 그거... 지금 현재 과학기술력이나 이런걸 따지면...
<Seony> 외계인이 고문받다 사망했군..
<shriekout> 북한 주면 복구할 수 있을듯 한데요 =3
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아으으으~ 10.10의 오라클 버추얼박스 4.0.4에서 만든 가상 파일이 11.04의 버추얼박스 OSE 4.0.4에서 안되는군요.
<yemharc> 전 버전 올라갔다고 하위호환 안되는 것들이 정말 싫어요
<yemharc> 그래서 python도 유용한건 알지만 싫어요
<yemharc> (툴툴툴...)
<jincreator> 하지만 버전이 너무 안올라가도 문제지요. 우분투 저장소의 이클립스가 아직도 3.5.2인건 좀 그렇더군요.
<yemharc> 근데 이클립스는 애초에 완전체(?!)라 별로 상관없지 않나요?
<jincreator> 저도 왜 그런지는 잘 모르겠는데 예전부터 최신 버전이 나와도 "뭔가 문제가 있다며" 저장소에 업데이트를 안하더군요.
<jincreator> 하나 더 아쉬운 건 이번에 블렌더 2.5 나왔는데 저장소 업데이트가 아직 안된 것도 있죠.
<jincreator> 이럴때는 바로바로 저장소에 올라오는 다른 배포판이 부럽더군요.
<yemharc> 그건 그렇긴 한데...
<yemharc> 최근 움직임을 보면 뭔가 준비하고 있는거 같기도 하고...
<jincreator> 응? 다시 하니 버추얼박스에서 잘 열리네요.
<yemharc> 읭
<jincreator> 조금 전에는 가상 하드만 했었는데 이번에는 가상 미디어 파일 전체를 열어주니 잘 되네요.
<jincreator> 다음 수업이 있어 이만 가보겠습니다.
<rockadelic> 심심하네요.
<drake_> 흠
<drake_> -ㅅ-
<drake_> '
<xubuntu> 음...
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요
<xubuntu> 그래픽카드 드라이버 깔긴 글렀네요..ㅠ
<minsik> yemharc: 계시나요?
<yemharc> yemharc, 네
<yemharc> 방금 메일 보냈는;;
<yemharc> wl.ko파일이 제쪽에서 컴파일한거라
<yemharc> 바이너리 호환이 안되는걸로 보이네요
<minsik> yemharc: 그럼 방법이 없는 건가요;;;;
<yemharc> 지금 우분투컴 옆에 있나요?
<minsik> 아 지금은 제 안드로이드폰으로 테더링 해서 접속했습니다.
<minsik> 우분투 컴으로요
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<minsik> 이미 최신 버전이라서 아무 것도 설치 되지 않았다고 뜹니다.
<yemharc> 흐음;;
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install kernel-header
<yemharc> 뭔가 부족해서 에러가 나는건 확실한데...
<minsik> 패키지를 찾을 수 없다고 뜹니다;;
<yemharc> 끝에 s 붙여보세요 kernel-headers
<minsik> 역시 찾을 수 없다네요;;;
<yemharc> 허어;;
<minsik> natty의 문제일까요.....;;;
<yemharc> 아니라고는 못하겠네요..
<yemharc> 이번 natty가 워낙 문제가 많이 터져나와서...
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install kernel-package
<minsik> 설치 중입니다;;; kubuntu는 계속 kde라서 별로 바뀐 게 없을 것 같은데 생각보다 문제가 많군요;;;
<yemharc> 종류를 안 가리고 지금 여기저기 문제에요
<minsik> 네 설치 끝났어요
<yemharc> 그럼 제가 보낸 소스 말고
<yemharc> 처음 웹에서 다운받은 소스 있는곳 있죠?
<minsik> 네
<yemharc> 거기서 다시 진행해봅시다
<yemharc> 일단 폴더로 가신 다음
<yemharc> make
<yemharc> sudo make install
<yemharc> 요기까지 일ㄹ단
<minsik> make에서 지난 번이랑 같은 오류가 납니다;;
<yemharc> 음........ 제가 하는대로 쳐보세요
<yemharc> make >> make.err
<yemharc> 다시 입력받는 상태가 되면 make.err이란 파일이 생겨있을거에요
<yemharc> 그 파일 제게 메일로 보내주세요
<minsik> 네
<minsik> 보냈습니다...
<yemharc> 잠시
<yemharc> ls /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.6.38... 여튼 /usr/src 아래에 폴더 있는지 확인해보세요
<minsik> 네 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 wl.ko파일이 생겨있을텐데요;;
<yemharc> 지금 보내신 메세지에는 아무 오류가 없어요;;
<minsik> 그 파일은 없고 linux-headers-2.6.38-8, linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic 폴더 두개랑 broadcom-sta.tar.bz2 파일이 있네요...
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨 그 지금 make한 폴더 안에 생성되요
<minsik> make한 폴더엔 없고요;;;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 다음단계까지 가 보죠
<yemharc> make했던 폴더에서 이어서 갑니다
<yemharc> sudo make install
<minsik> install: `wl.ko'를 설명할 수 없음: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다 make: *** [install] 오류 1 .. 저번이랑 같네요....
<yemharc> 흐음....
<minsik> ;;;
<yemharc> Seony, make에서 에러가 없는데 오브젝트 생성이 안됩니다. 어찌된걸까요
<Seony> 에러 메시지가 어떻게 나오는데요?
<yemharc> 문제가 에러가 없어요 (..........)
<shriekout> yemharc, 어떤 건데요
<shriekout> 저도 컴파일 도전해보고 싶...
<shriekout> 링크 좀...
<yemharc> broadcomSTA 리눅스 드라이버인데
<yemharc> shriekout, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<yemharc> 제쪽에서도 컴파일이 잘 되고 모듈탑재까지 문제가 없는데
<shriekout> 32비트 다운로드 하면 되나요?
<yemharc> minsik님 컴퓨터에선 안되는군요
<yemharc> 네
<Alsen> Hi, everyone~
<yemharc> Alsen, 어서와요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 오랜만이네요
<shriekout> 전... 시작하자 말자 에러나네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> shriekout, build-essential, kernel-package, kernel-headers, kernel-source 다 있는데...
<shriekout> 네
<Alsen> 11.04 유니티 안되요 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 커널 헤더
<Alsen> 역시 VM으로는 무리였던 건가.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Alsen, VM이면 문제 엄청 나올걸요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 근데 하나밖에 안나왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> shriekout, /usr/src/ 아래에 kernel-headers 소스 없는거 아니에요?
<Alsen> 10.10도 VM으로 쓰고 있어서..
<yemharc> Alsen, Unity가 문제인거죠 ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 컴피즈는 못쓰지만;;
<yemharc> 여튼 이쯤되니 슬슬 답이 안나옵니다
<Alsen> 나중에 멀티부팅으로 알아봐야죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 냅따 재설치!! 라고 하기도 애매모호 하고
<Alsen> 그리고 x.04보다 x.10이 더 나을테죠 ㅋ
<Alsen> yemharc 어떤 문제를 해결해주고 계신가요? ㅋ
<yemharc> 04에서 10으로 올라가면 탄탄튼튼안전!
<yemharc> Alsen, 망할놈의 broadcom WL이군요
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 브로드콤;;
<yemharc> 저놈의 bloodcom(...)은
<yemharc> 국내/해외 할것없이 다들 아비규환입니다
<yemharc> 현재 broadcom WLAN하고 붙어서 나오는 녀석이 Arthlos인가 하는 유선랜인데
<yemharc> 이건 EeePC H1008에 탑재된 atl1e 모듈이 제일 안정적이더군요
<yemharc> 제껀 원래 atl1c였는데 e로 갈아탔습니다
<yemharc> 그리고 넷북 쓰시면서 프리징 현상 생기는 분들은 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16997 참고하세요
<yemharc> shriekout, 그 드라이버를 제 컴에서 네이티브 컴파일 한 다음 모듈 바이너리를 넘겨 봤는데 호환 안되더군요
<shriekout> 전...
<shriekout> 소스 수정하라고 나오네요 ;;;
<shriekout> 커널에 안 맞다고... 지금 구글링 중인데... =ㅅ=;;;
<yemharc> $#%#$%^#$%
<shriekout> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/blog/frandalla-68463/patching-802-11-linux-sta-driver-for-kernel-2-6-37-3558/
<yemharc> shriekout, 커널버전 2.6.38인가부터 안정적으로 돌아간다는데
<yemharc> 웃긴건 지금 제 넷북 커널버전은 2.6.32...............
<shriekout> 안할래요...
<shriekout> Linux debian 2.6.38-2-686 #1 SMP Sat Apr 23 19:04:20 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<shriekout> 저도 38...
<shriekout> 뭔가... 장비 타는듯 =3
<yemharc> 근데 minsik 님도 현재 38...
<yemharc> 슬슬 제 딸리는 실력의 바닥이 드러나다 못해 파이고 있어요 (..........)
<shriekout> 고수님께서!
<yemharc> 제가 무슨 고수에요
<shriekout> 컴파일 하셨잖아요...
<yemharc> 고수는 다들 잠적하고선 입도 뻥끗 안하시고들 있구만 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 전... make 하자 말자...
<CuBric> 뻥끗
<shriekout> 1초도 안되서... 에러... =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> 오오
<CuBric> 잠수
<yemharc> CuBric, 버럭!
<yemharc> minsik님...이쯤되면 슬슬 제 능력 밖입니다 ㅠㅠ
<minsik> yemharc: ;;;; 계속 테더링 하는 방법 밖에 없겠네요;;;;
<yemharc> minsik, 10.04나 10.10으로 재설치하는걸 추천합니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 10.10으로 설치하시면 기본적으로 무선랜이 잡혀있고 유선이 안잡혀있을거에요
<CuBric> 내장랜을 안쓰면 됩니다만
<minsik> yemharc: 10.04, 10.10은 설치 후에 화면이 안 떠요;;;
<yemharc> ;;
<CuBric> 민식님
<yemharc> 설치하는 기종 정확한 모델이 뭔가요?
<CuBric> 넷북이세요?
<CuBric> 아닌 노트북이신가요
<minsik> lenovo u160이요...
<minsik> 울씬이요
<CuBric> 그럼 그런 넷북이 아니라
<CuBric> 놋북이라서
<CuBric> 데스크탑 용을 설치하시는게 올바른 거라고 봅니다
<minsik> pentium U5400갖고 있는 거요... 데스크탑용도 해보고 넷북용 도 해봤습니다...;;;
<CuBric> 먼가 드라이버가 상호 호환이 안되는거군요
<minsik> 뭔가 놋북이 넷북 스러운 것 같기도 해서 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 아 편두통이 하루종리
<CuBric> 일
<yemharc> u160이면 당장에 구글에 ubuntu lenovo u160만 쳐도 트러블문서가 한가득 나오는..................
<minsik> ;;;;;
<yemharc> ubuntu 10.10 lenovo u160
<yemharc> bug bug bug의 향연 (........)
<yemharc> http://www.google.co.kr/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EC%BB%A4%EB%84%90%EC%BB%B4%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%BC#sclient=psy&hl=ko&newwindow=1&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&source=hp&q=ubuntu+10.10+lenovo+u160&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=62829ae816cb5375
<yemharc> 아, 이게 아니지
<CuBric> 아 기쁜소식한가지 있어요
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 아이유가 나보고 오빠 아프지 마세요 라고 하네요
<yemharc> CuBric, 명환님께 소개시켜드려야겠군요ㅛ
<yemharc> cartes, 어서와요
<minsik> 이거랑 같은 문제 아닐까요...? http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=83815
<CuBric> 그게 누구신데요?
<yemharc> funfun 유명환님요
<CuBric> 모르는분
<Seony> CuBric: 포럼에 잘 안오시나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 넹
<yemharc> minsik, 흠...일단 모델이 같으니 한번 해보시겠어요?
<CuBric> 오늘오면 3일쯤 되려나요
<yemharc> CuBric, 현 우분투 포럼 공식 리더 중 한분입니다
<yemharc> 공약은 무려 '아이유 홍보대사로 유치'
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 앗 퇴근시간이 아자아자
<CuBric> 퇴근준비를
<CuBric> 유후 해야겠네요
<yemharc> 오오 퇴근 오오
<minsik> yemharc, "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"에 "blacklist acer_wmi"를 추가  이걸 어떻게 해야하죠.....
<yemharc> 5시 좀 넘었을 뿐인데 퇴근
<CuBric> 점심시간은 화려해요
<yemharc> 음..
<CuBric> 11~1시 까지
<yemharc> minsik, kde였죠?
<minsik> 네. kubuntu 11.04요
<yemharc> minsik, 쿠분투
<yemharc> 쿠분투 기본 에디터 이름이 뭐죠?
<minsik> Kate요
<cartes> 아이유 핸드폰집 광고하는데 귀엽더군요
<cartes> 구하라 포르노 찍었으면
<yemharc> sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<cartes> 킥밴당하려나
<yemharc> vi 같은건 쓰시기 힘들테니까 이걸로
<cartes> 다시는 이런드립안할게요
<cartes> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> minsik, sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<minsik> 네. 하면 Kate 창 뜨는 것에 밑에 적어 넣으면 되나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 하시고 저장
<minsik> 일단 그럼 글이 하라는데로 리붓해보겠습니다....
<CuBric> 금이나 팔아야 겟
<CuBric> 어요
<yemharc> minsik, 성공하시길 바래요
<CuBric> 전 오늘 금팔러 갑니다
<cartes> 아이유 홍보대사 드립;; 이런거 왜하는지 ㄲㄲ
<cartes> 그냥 일반인들에겐 오픈소스나 프로그래밍/개발 같은게 어려울수밖에 없음
<yemharc> cartes, 불가능을 가능하게 할 만큼 노력하겠다..........라는 의미?
<yemharc> cartes, 일반인이라기보다 프로그래밍쪽에 관심있는 사람 아니면 좀 빡빡해요
<cartes> 그래도 미성년자 여자아이돌을 들먹거린다는게 조금은 선정적이잖아요..
<yemharc> 그게 아쉬운 점이기도 하고, 문제점이기도 하죠
<yemharc> 선정적인가요?;;
<cartes> ;; 그런거 같아요..
<yemharc> 제가 알기로 저 공약이 '아이유 불러다 광고하겠다' 가 아니라
<cartes> 그냥 여자밝히는 소리잖아요
<cartes> 진지한자리에서..저런말을 ;;
<yemharc> 흐음;;
<CuBric> 진지 드셨쎄욤
<yemharc> 사람마다 틀리겠지만 너무 진지하게 받아들이시는듯 한데요;;
<yemharc> 애초에 그... 우리 커뮤니티 모토가 일단 '즐겁게'이기도 하고...;;
<yemharc> ubuntu.kr 커뮤니티는 사용자 모임이지 우분투 개발자 모임같은건 아니잖아요
<yemharc> minsik, 어떤가요?
<cartes> 아.. 히히 그런가요 죄송;
<minsik> 으아;;; 이래도 똑같네요;;; 아무래도 처음에 삽질 했던게 문제가 아닌지;;;;
<minsik> 다시 깔고 그 글이 하라는 데로만 해볼까요......
<yemharc> minsik, 이쯤되면... 전 솔직히 재설치를 추천합니다 ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 아 난 집에나 가야징
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 어서와요
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 아..yemharc님..
<minsik> 네;;; 아까 kate 부르는 명령하고요,,, ibus에서 한글 입력 가능하게 하는 명령 좀 적어주세요;;;
<CuBric> 쥬분투님
<xubuntu> 네?
<CuBric> 전 안녕못해요
<xubuntu> 왜..그러신가요?
<CuBric> 아직도 머리가 깨질것 같아요
<xubuntu> 왜 그렇죠?
<CuBric> 편두통
<yemharc> minsik, kate 파일이름 / sudo apt-get install ibus-hangul 이었던가;;
<xubuntu> 아..
<yemharc> xubuntu, 부르셨나요?
<minsik> 네... 다시 해보겠습니다...
<xubuntu> 네;
<CuBric> 게보린을 먹었는데도 이러네요
<xubuntu> 컴피즈효과..
<xubuntu> 여전히 문제네요.
<CuBric> 집에가서 푹자는게 약일듯 싶어요
<CuBric> 곧 퇴근이니까요
<xubuntu> 그.. compiz --replace하면
<xubuntu> 창이 없어지는데 그이유가 뭐죠?
<yemharc> 어떤 창이 없어져요?
<xubuntu> 그..위에 제목표시줄 부분요
<yemharc> 엥;;
<CuBric> 자 아
<xubuntu> 그래서 창을 움직일수도 없고..끌수도 없고..
<CuBric> 전 이만 사라집니다
<xubuntu> 아..안녕히 가세요
<yemharc> CuBric, 들어가세요
<xubuntu> 어떤분말로는
<xubuntu> 그..에메랄드를 등록하라던데..
<xubuntu> 어떻게하나요?
<yemharc> 에메랄드 테마 설치는 해 보셨나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 창장식에서 명령에서 에메랄드어쩌구;;
<xubuntu> 도데체 어떻게 하는건지...모르겠네요
<yemharc> 그럼 시스템>>관리에 등록되어 있을텐데요?
<xubuntu> 아..그건 압니다..
<xubuntu> 그런데 에메랄드에 받은테마를 내 시스템에 적용 시킬려면..
<xubuntu> 어떻게 하나요?
<xubuntu> 테마를 더블클릭해도 안되고..
<xubuntu> 에휴..
<yemharc> 테마 적용이 아예 안되는거에요?
<xubuntu> 네 에메랄드 테마가..
<xubuntu> 적용시키는 법을 모르겠네요.
<yemharc> xubuntu, http://jocker.tistory.com/123 요거 보셨나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 설정도 다 따라서 적용하신거고?
<xubuntu> 아..아뇨.
<yemharc> 일단 저기 있는거 한번 읽으면서
<yemharc> 빼먹은 설정들 적용시켜보세요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 그럼 잠시..후에 오겠습니다.(잠수..)
<xubuntu> 엇?
<xubuntu> 저기...
<xubuntu> 일반 설정에-명령 탭이 없네요?
<xubuntu> 어떡해 하죠?
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> 설정-명령탭?
<xubuntu> 아뇨..일반설정..
<xubuntu> 그래도 찾긴 찾았네요
<xubuntu> 다른곳에;;
<xubuntu> 있더군요
<xubuntu> 그런데 다적용시키면 어떻게 합니까?
<xubuntu> compiz --replace할까요?
<yemharc> 거기 나온 옵션 다 적용했으면 리붓이요. 그 전에
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> compiz-core 라는 패키지는 설치하셨죠?
<xubuntu> 잠시만요
<xubuntu> 아;;네
<xubuntu> 그냥 compiz도 해야하나요?
<yemharc> 시냅틱이죠?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> compiz라는 이름을 설치선택하면 관련 패키지를 선택해줍니다
<xubuntu> 네;'
<yemharc> 아마 설명에 보면 meta package 인가 써있을거에요
<xubuntu> ?
<yemharc> 아, 그러니까.......
<yemharc> 예를 들면 파이어폭스 설치를 하려고 하는데
<xubuntu> 아..
<yemharc> 저장소에는 3.6 4.0 등등 여러 버전이 있잖아요?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 메타패키지는 그 패키지의 대표적 이름.......그러니까 이 경우에는 firefox 가 되겠죠
<xubuntu> 아..
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install firefox 라고 하면
<xubuntu> 그럼 받아야겠군요.ㅎ
<yemharc> firefox에 설정된 버전묶음을 선택해서 깔아주는거죠
<xubuntu> 음..
<yemharc> 최근 저장소대로 firefox라고 설치하면 4.0이 오겠지요
<yemharc> 그게 메타패키지에요
<xubuntu> 설치했습니다..(두개가 더설치되더군요;;)
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 리붓부터
<xubuntu> 네
<Seony> 이렇게 큰 irc 서버에 xubuntu라는 닉네임을 쓰는 유저가 한 명도 없었다라는 사실이 더 신기하네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 그러게 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 처음에 저분 오셨을때 봇인줄 알았어요
<yemharc> 보면서 '어.....그럼 ubuntu 봇도 있으려나.....'하고 있었죠
<xubuntu> 아..리붓했습니다
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 일단 어떤가요
<xubuntu> 아..제가 컴피즈를 안켜놨...
<xubuntu> compiz --replace할까요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Alt+F2로 compiz 부터
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 변화가..없..
<yemharc> 컴피즈 옵션창 가서 옵션들 켜져 있는지 확인하세요
<xubuntu> 음..
<xubuntu> 네 켜져 있어요
<yemharc> 그럼 이제 replace를
<xubuntu> sp
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 창이안떠요..
<xubuntu> 럴수럴수 이럴수가..
<yemharc> 히으...
<yemharc> 아예 안뜨나요?
<xubuntu> 네..
<xubuntu> ㅠ
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 일단 X 다시시작하죠
<xubuntu> 포기 해야할까요?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> ctrl + alt + F1 하신다음 root 로그인 ->
<yemharc> kill xfvm4
<yemharc> startx
<yemharc> x 부활을 못하셨군;;
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 저..
<xubuntu> ctrl + alt + F1
<xubuntu> 이거 한다음 나가는 방법을 몰라서 강제 종료;
<xubuntu> 했네요;;
<yemharc> 이궁;;
<xubuntu> 터미널이 뜨는데...exit누르면 로그인 하라고 하고..
<yemharc> 그냥 리붓하시라고 할걸;;
<xubuntu> ;;
<yemharc> 그 터미널하고 오가는건
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> ctrl alt F1~6까지는 그 콘솔터미널이고
<yemharc> alt F7이 X윈도우에요
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> 눌러볼까요?
<yemharc> 어.......그러니까 윈도우 화면
<xubuntu> 아..
<yemharc> 서로 왔다갔다 할수 있어요
<yemharc> 한번 해보세요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> 아..
<yemharc> 해보셨나요? :)
<xubuntu> 아무 변화무..
<yemharc> 읭
<xubuntu> alt+f7은..
<xubuntu> 변화가 없네요
<yemharc> alt+f7은
<yemharc> ctrl alt F1 ~ F6으로 그 꺼먼화면에서 윈도우로 복귀할때만 기능하는 녀석이에요
<xubuntu> 아
<xubuntu> 오 된다..
<yemharc> 그리고 아까처럼
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎ.
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 그 꺼먼화면 갔는데 복귀를 못하겠어! 끄는방법은 뭐지?! 하실때
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 과감하게 ctrl alt del 누르시면
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 지가 알아서 차근차근 종료하고 재부팅 해줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 그러면 root로그인 할까요?
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨 뭐 이미 재부팅 하셨고
<yemharc> 아까 그렇게 말한건 X가 요상하게 되버렸으니 끄고 재시작하려는거였어요
<xubuntu> 아;;
<xubuntu> 네;
<yemharc> 리붓하는거보단 한참 빠르거든요;;
<xubuntu> 그래도..
<yemharc> 그나저나 컴피즈는 정말 애매하네요;;
<xubuntu> x4vm --replace도 되지 않나요?
<yemharc> 그게 되나요?;;
<yemharc> 그런식으로는 해본적이 없는;;
<yemharc> 자, 이참에 도전~
<xubuntu> 아..x4wm이네요
<xubuntu> ?
<yemharc> x4wm --replace 요 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 혹시 yemharc님도
<xubuntu> xubuntu이신가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 전 우분투에요
<xubuntu> 그러면 안되실텐데;;
<yemharc> 저야 안되죠
<xubuntu> ㅎ
<yemharc> xubuntu님이 도전~!
<xubuntu> 네..됩니다.
<xubuntu> 컴피즈는 ...에휴
<yemharc> 그럼 컴피즈 실험(?!)을 한결 더 편하게 하겠군요
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 참...
<yemharc> 뭐가 문제일까요..........
<xubuntu> 그래픽 드라이버일려나..
<xubuntu> 그게 안잡혀요
<xubuntu> 인텔에서 받으면..
<xubuntu> 수세리눅스용..
<yemharc> 그래픽 아직도 안잡혀있나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 그게 너무 오래됬어요..
<yemharc> 수세리눅스용이어도 상관없어요 소스코드 있으면 다운받으세요
<xubuntu> 2004년도;;
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 어떻게 하는지 모르겠네요..
<xubuntu> 터미널에서
<xubuntu> install.sh끌어당겨서 엔터치면..
<xubuntu> 에러가..
<yemharc> 그 다운로드 링크 찾아서 알려주시겠어요?
<xubuntu> 잠깐만요
<xubuntu> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=8203&ProdId=1044&lang=eng&OSVersion=Linux*&DownloadType=
<xubuntu> 여기..
<xubuntu> 에휴..
<xubuntu> 좋은 컴퓨터만 컴피즈되는 이 더러운 세상!!!
<xubuntu> Could not locate 'pkginfo' file. Aborting.
<xubuntu> 이 에러..
<yemharc> 모델이 82865던가요?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 데탑이죠?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 그건 왜요?
<yemharc> 타입이 카드로 따로? 칩셋?
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 따로가아닌
<xubuntu> 칩셋..
<yemharc> 메인보드죠?
<xubuntu> 아마 그럴겁니다
<xubuntu> (내장..)
<xubuntu> 가망이 없나요?
<xubuntu> ...
<yemharc> 음..... 아뇨
<yemharc> 방법은 있는거같은데
<yemharc> 다 난이도가 조~금;;
<xubuntu> 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<xubuntu> 그래도...꼭
<xubuntu> 해야합니다..
<xubuntu> 도전을 해봐야알죠..
<xubuntu> 컴퓨터를 분해하거나 그러나요?
<xubuntu> 그런건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그런건 아니에요
<xubuntu> 그럼 어떻게..하나요?
<yemharc> 일단
<yemharc> lspic -nn |grep VGA
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 해서 나오는거 한줄 나올거에요
<yemharc> 그거 보여주세요
<xubuntu> 터미널..이요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 아까 거기로 안가셔도 되요;;
<xubuntu> ...
<yemharc> 그냥 터미널창 하나 띄워서 하면 되요
<xubuntu> No command 'lspic' found, did you mean:
<xubuntu> ...
<xubuntu> 없...
<yemharc> lspci
<yemharc> 제가 오타냈네요;;
<yemharc> lspci -nn |grep VGA
<yemharc>  | == shift 누르고 \
<xubuntu> 그냥 복사,붙여넣기..ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2572] (rev 02)
<xubuntu> 이거요..
<xubuntu> 82865G나오네요;
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그럼 역시........
<xubuntu> ?
<yemharc> 자, 잠시 기다려봇요
<xubuntu> 음..
<xubuntu> 걱정..
<xubuntu> 되네요;
<yemharc> dpkg -l |grep xorg-intel
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> 이거 하면되나요>?
<yemharc> 그대로 따라서 쳐보세요
<xubuntu> 네 복사..
<xubuntu> ㅎ
<yemharc> 뭔가 나오나요?
<xubuntu> 아무일도 안일어나네요?
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-intel
<xubuntu> 네.
<xubuntu> E: xserver-xorg-intel 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<xubuntu> 껄껄
<xubuntu> ...
<yemharc> 흠..
<yemharc> 자, 시냅틱!
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> xserver-xorg-intel 로 검색이요
<xubuntu> 헛!
<yemharc> 뜨나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> xserver-xorg-video-intel 이라고 나올거에요
<yemharc> 설치 되어이나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> -i740도요
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<xubuntu> -dbg는 안되있네요
<yemharc> 그건 없어도 되요
<yemharc> 시냅틱 종료하고
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xubuntu> 아무변화..
<xubuntu> 가 없..
<xubuntu> 단지 갑자기 하드가 엑세스되는 소리가..
<xubuntu> 어떻게 할까요?
<yemharc> 설정 다시 하는거에요
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 그다음은요?
<yemharc> 이제 조금 길어요
<xubuntu> 네 복사를 하면 됩니다
<xubuntu> ㅋ
<xubuntu> 뭐죠?
<xubuntu> ?!?
<yemharc> 쓰시는게 xfwm이라 패키지 있는지 확인하면서 하고 있어요
<xubuntu> 아;
<yemharc> sudo apt-get reinstall compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra libcompizconfig-backend-gconf
<xubuntu> 네.
<xubuntu> 잘못된 작업 reinstal
<xubuntu> reinstall은 안되네요..
<xubuntu> install할까요?
<xubuntu> ?
<yemharc> 네
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 아, 인스톨도 안될텐데 ㅇㅅㅇ...
<yemharc> 하기 어려우시면 시냅틱에서 해당 패키지들 선택해서 '다시설치' 체크하셔도 되요
<yemharc> (음;; 잠시 화장실을)
<xubuntu> 저..
<xubuntu> libcompizconfig-backend-gconf이건 존재하지가 않습니다
<xubuntu> 없는데요?
<xubuntu> gconf는 없고 kconf만 있네요
<xubuntu> 아아니다..
<xubuntu> 아예 없네요
<yemharc> 그럼 하지마세요
<yemharc> 나머지는 다 하셨나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 적용 할께요
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 주분투 기본 텍스트 에디터가 mousepad였나요?
<xubuntu> 완료!
<xubuntu> 네?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> mousepad맞습니다
<yemharc> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yemharc> 파일 열리면
<xubuntu> 틀었습니다
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 그런데 빈화면..
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 아, 뭐, 상관없어요
<yemharc> 따라서 적으세요
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> Section "Module"
<xubuntu> 복사준비..
<xubuntu> 아네
<yemharc> Load "glx"
<yemharc> EndSection
<yemharc> 그리고 저장
<xubuntu> yemharc님
<yemharc> 네
<xubuntu> 이거 님이 따로치신건 엔터칠까요?
<yemharc> 네 각각 한줄씩이요
<xubuntu> 아.
<yemharc> 저장하셨으면 리붓
<xubuntu> 저장했습니다
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> ........이걸로도 안되면 나도 몰라요 (날림)
<xubuntu> 아.
<xubuntu> 리붓했습니다
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> compiz --replace
<xubuntu> 두근두근
<xubuntu> 음?
<yemharc> 어떤가요
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 창이..
<xubuntu> 없..
<yemharc> OTL
<xubuntu> 그러고보니
<xubuntu> 그래픽카드 드라이버는 안설치하지 않았나요?
<yemharc> 이미 기본설치가 되어 있어요
<yemharc> OTL
<xubuntu> 아;
<xubuntu> 하아..
<yemharc> ê·¸
<xubuntu> 네?
<yemharc> 창 제목표시줄 없어지는건 둘째치고 컴피즈 효과는 나오나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 나옵니다
<xubuntu> 우와!
<yemharc> 그럼 이제 에메랄드 문제군요
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> (지........지친다 헉헉)
<xubuntu> 우와 되네요!
<xubuntu> 감사합니다..단지 창 제외;;
<yemharc> 그건 에메랄드 테마 설정문제인데...
<yemharc> 일단 소프트웨어 센터로 가셔서
<yemharc> 에메랄드 테마를 지우고 다시 설치해보세요
<yemharc> 하기전에
<xubuntu> 네.
<yemharc> x4wm --replace로 일단 원래대로 돌려놓으시고
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 되면 말해주세요
<cartes> 저기요 파이썬 채널이나 C채널은 없나요 아무데도?
<yemharc> 어........hanirc쪽에 있을걸요?
<yemharc> freenode쪽은 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 펄 채널은 있었는데...
<yemharc> 대부분 외국 IRC 서버에서 한국 채널 가실거면
<yemharc> python-ko / python-kr
<yemharc> 같은 식으로 접속해보세요
<xubuntu> 저..
<yemharc> 네
<xubuntu> 맛이가서 로그아웃을;;
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이긍;;
<xubuntu> 이제 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<yemharc> 에메랄드도 재설치 하신거죠?
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 해야합니다
<yemharc> 네, 일단 에메랄드 재설치요
<yemharc> 시냅틱 말고 소프트웨어 센터로
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 지우고 다시 설치하세요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 네했습니다
<xubuntu> 이제 어떻게 하나요?
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 요게 될려나 모르겠네요
<yemharc> compiz --replace
<xubuntu> 아.. 그런데
<yemharc> ?
<xubuntu> 그..창 장식에서
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<xubuntu> 명령에 보면요
<yemharc> 네
<xubuntu> 그 xfwm4로 했는데;;
<xubuntu> emerald로 해야하나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨
<yemharc> 일단 놔두시고
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> compiz --replace 하세요
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 창 상단 여전히 없죠?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> alt f2 눌러서
<yemharc> emerald --replace
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 어찌됩니까?
<xubuntu> 지금 맛이..
<xubuntu> 갔...
<yemharc> 히으...
<xubuntu> ê·¸,,
<xubuntu> compiz때문에..
<xubuntu> 잠시만요
<xubuntu> 음?
<xubuntu> 그대로..
<xubuntu> 인데요?
<yemharc> 안바뀌나요?
<xubuntu> 네..
<yemharc> 음........
<xubuntu> 아무래도 창 장식에서..
<xubuntu> ;;
<yemharc> 에메랄드 아까 명령어에 xfwm으로 되어있다고 했었죠?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> ctrl alt T
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome
<xubuntu> 터미널요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> ctrl alt T 누르면 열려요
<yemharc> 아니면 alt F2 눌러서 xterm 이라고 입력하세요
<xubuntu> compiz-gnome 패키지는 이미 최신 버전입니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 아까 에메랄드 명령어에서 xfwm을 gdm으로 바꿔보세요
<xubuntu> gdm요?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> emerald로 안해도 되죠?
<yemharc> 네
<xubuntu> 그리고 어떻게 할까요?
<yemharc> 컴피즈 효과는 나오고 있죠?
<xubuntu> compiz --replace하나요?
<xubuntu> 잠시만요.
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 에메랄드 리플레이스 하세요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 변화무!
<yemharc> 으우 ㅠㅠ
<xubuntu> 어쩌죠?
<xubuntu> 에휴
<yemharc> 뭔가
<yemharc> 창 표현만 해결하면 되는건데 ㅠㅠ
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> ㅠ
<yemharc> 하우.....저 일단 저녁먹으러 갈게요 ㅠㅠ 오늘 야근인지라...
<yemharc> 일단 제가 방법 더 찾아보고 나중에라도 또 알려드릴게요
<xubuntu> 네
<and> how can i enable korean keyboard in kubuntu...?
<and> i can see korean words, yet cannot type in korean.
<Seony> install koream ime then.
<cartes> ibus
<Seony> both ibus and skim has an ime for kde.
<and> what do i type in the konsole for that?
<and> seony: what packages allow me to change between? korean - english using the korean/english (right ALT) key
<Seony> key would be both left and right alt keys.
<cartes> System -> Manage -> Language Support
<cartes> 여기 가서 설정해보세요
<cartes> KDE는 다르려나
<cartes> Seony, 저도 이제 우분투 설치해버렸어요 히히
<Seony> cartes: 아직도 우분투를 안쓰고 있었어요?
<cartes> 네; Windows XP 쓰고있었습니다..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 드디어 회개하셨군요
<cartes> 헐.. 회개까지야;
<Seony> 저 같은 맥빠도 우분투를 2대나 쓰는데요...
<cartes> 근데 폰트설정이 너무 맘에 안들어요
<cartes> 가독성 별로에요..
<cartes> 눈이 불편해용
<Seony> 그럼 편한 폰트를 설치하면 되죠
<and> i'm supposed to download the language package on the language settings on kde, right?
<Seony> and, with an ime.
<and> seony: ok.. thnx...
<Seony> and: kde with korean may cause unexpectedly crashing a couple of programs.
<Seony> but i'm not sure. don't trust me. :P
<and> seony: ok.. i'll try... how do i set the kor/eng key as the key to change between english keyboard and korean keyboard?
<Seony> shifting would be usually used both alt keys. but, you shoud double-check the preferences.
<CuBric> 집 도착
<CuBric> 편두통이 사라졌어요 아이 시원해....
<xubuntu> 에효
<CuBric> 주분투님
<xubuntu> 네?
<CuBric> 집에 와서 샤워했더니요
<xubuntu> 네
<CuBric> 편두통이 사라졌어요
<xubuntu> 이럴수가
<xubuntu> 뭐 좋은일이네요;
<CuBric> 우리집 물은 만병통치약 인가바요
<CuBric> 팔아야 겠어요
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 좋은일은 없구요
<xubuntu> 1ml당 1억;;
<CuBric> 아들을 보니 기분이 좋아져서 그런가바요
<xubuntu> 껄껄..
<CuBric> 울아들 5살
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 주분투님은 주부인가요 라는 엉뚱한 질문
<xubuntu> ...나가겠습니다...
<xubuntu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 울집 오늘 저녁은 콩나물 밥이래요
<xubuntu> 음..그런가요?
<CuBric> 아차
<CuBric> 오늘 못한말이 있었네요
<xubuntu> ?!
<CuBric> 저 로또 3등 됬어요
<xubuntu> 예?
<CuBric> 으하하
<xubuntu> 얼마를..
<xubuntu> ㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 쩝.
<CuBric> 200조금 못미치네요
<xubuntu> 음...
<xubuntu> 190?
<CuBric> 로또 초창기땐
<xubuntu> 네
<CuBric> 3등 됬을땐 이정도 금액보단 훨 씬 많았는데 말이죠
<CuBric> 확 줄어들었어요
<xubuntu> ;;
<xubuntu> 쩝...그래도 그돈으론 많은걸 할수있죠
<CuBric> 저축해야죠
<CuBric> 온리 저축
<xubuntu> 아;
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 울아들을 위한
<xubuntu> 아;
<CuBric> 고래도 요녀석이요
<xubuntu> 네
<CuBric> 벌써 주택무슨 통장인가요
<CuBric> 청약통장
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그거 만땅 채웠어요
<CuBric> 성인만 되면 바로 1순위
<xubuntu> 오..
<CuBric> 오늘 퇴근길에
<xubuntu> 한 300억..(!)
<CuBric> 금팔아 왔어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 아..무슨금요?
<CuBric> 순금이요
<xubuntu> 왜요?
<CuBric> 그냥 돈이 궁해서요
<CuBric> 하나 쓰윽 팔았어요
<xubuntu> 음...국민소득 2만달러쯤이 다되가는데도...금모으기 운동이..(!!!)
<CuBric> 4월 마지막주에 지름신이 강림해서
<CuBric> 너무 크게 질렀거든요
<xubuntu> 어느걸?
<xubuntu> 지르셧는지..
<CuBric> 카메라 렌즈 하구요 헤드폰이요
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 혹시 컴퓨터 좋으신가요?
<CuBric> 저요?
<xubuntu> (기준점은 컴피즈가 되는냐 안되느냐에 달려있습니다.)
<xubuntu> 네
<CuBric> 메인컴이 좋긴 한데요 전기세 압박때문에 잘 못켜요
<xubuntu> 그래요?메인컴사양이?어느정도;;
<CuBric> 거의 세컨 아니면 놋북이 주력 인거죠
<CuBric> 48코어
<CuBric> 64기가램...
<xubuntu> 네..네?
<xubuntu> 서버컴인가요?
<CuBric> 그냥 전 워크스테이션 이라고 부르고 있어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 그걸 팔면.....;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 엄청난 돈이 들어옵니다..ㅎ
<CuBric> 근데 안팔아요
<xubuntu> 아깝..ㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 애물단지?
<CuBric> 아니요
<xubuntu> 쓰면 전기세..
<CuBric> 쓰이는 곳이 있어서요
<xubuntu> 어디요?
<CuBric> 랜더링 쉐이딩 코딩 등등
<CuBric> 멀티한 작업을 요구하는
<xubuntu> 음...그컴퓨터에 운영체제가 무엇..인가요?
<CuBric> 윈도우 서버 2008 로 돌아가고 있어요
<CuBric> 64비트
<xubuntu> r2요?
<CuBric> 넹
<xubuntu> 으음...음...
<CuBric> 도둑이 와도 들고 갈수 없어요
<xubuntu> 엄청난 고사양...
<CuBric> 혼자서는요
<xubuntu> 무거워서요?
<CuBric> 넹
<xubuntu> 글픽카드가..
<minsik> i installed ibus-hangul, and how do i activate korean-english key (right ALT) to change language?
<CuBric> 580
<CuBric> 쓰고 있어요
<xubuntu> 하하하..
<xubuntu> 직접사셨나요?
<CuBric> 넹
<xubuntu> 하하하..
<CuBric> 하하하
<xubuntu> 얼마드셨어요?
<Seony> minsik: open the preferences. you're going to find it how to set it up then.
<CuBric> 기천들어간거 같아요
<xubuntu> 천...천!
<xubuntu> 원은 아닐테고..ㅋㅋ천만원...
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 하하
<xubuntu> ㅎ
<CuBric> 세컨도 쓸만해요
<xubuntu> 사양이..
<CuBric> 쿼드코어에 램 16기가
<xubuntu> 아..그게 세컨이라고요?
<CuBric> 넹
<xubuntu> 메인해도 될정도인데..
<CuBric> 저전력 시스템
<CuBric> 메인에 비교하면요
<xubuntu> 글픽은요?
<xubuntu> cpu는요?
<CuBric> 같아요
<Seony> CuBric: 다 개인컴이에요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 넹
<CuBric> 다 개인컴
<Seony> 오호~ 부자시다!!!
<xubuntu> 64GB가...개인컴이라니..
<CuBric> 컴쪽 일을 하진 안아요
<xubuntu> 그런데...왜...그렇게 들이셨..
<CuBric> 취미에요.....
<xubuntu> 네?넭?
<CuBric> 하이엔드 오디오 보단 싸게 먹히는 취미
<xubuntu> 세컨엔..OS가 뭐...인가요?
<Seony> CuBric님 시스템에 비하면, 제 맥 패밀리 3대는 껌값이군요.
<CuBric> 윈도우 7 얼티밋이에요
<xubuntu> 그럼...우분투는 안쓰세요?
<CuBric> 우분투는 놋북에
<CuBric> 하하
<xubuntu> 아하!
<xubuntu> 컴피즈 돌아가나요?
<CuBric> 안해봤어요
<CuBric> 그게 먼지도 모르구요
<CuBric> 저 우분투 쓰기 시작한지
<CuBric> 5일밖에
<xubuntu> gpu가 어느..정도이신가요?
<CuBric> 안됬어요
<CuBric> 주분님
<CuBric> 저 저녁먹고 돌아 올게요
<xubuntu> 네//
<CuBric> 잇힝
<xubuntu> 껄껄..
<xubuntu> ...
<yemharc> 후으
<yemharc> 돌아왔습니다
<xubuntu> 와..
<xubuntu> 그런데 yemharc님
<yemharc> ?
<xubuntu> xfvm이 틀린상태에서는
<xubuntu> emerald --replace해도
<xubuntu> 변화가 없어요;;
<xubuntu> compiz도 그렇고요
<yemharc> 에메랄드가 관여하는 부분이 없어지는 제목표시줄 부분이에요
<yemharc> 제대로 작동이 안되니 반응이 없는거죠 ㅠㅠ
<xubuntu> 없어지는 제목표시줄이요?
<yemharc> 컴피즈 돌리면 창 틀이 다 사라진다고 하셨잖아요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 아아..
<yemharc> 그 없어지는 부분을 관장하는게 window decoder였던가.......여튼 그런 녀석이에요
<minsik> yemharc: 그 글을 따라하니까 되네요.... 어쨌든 도와주셔서 감사해요!!!
<yemharc> minsik, 해결됐나요?
<minsik> 네!
<xubuntu> 에휴..
<yemharc> minsik, 축하해요 :)
<yemharc> 이제 xubuntu 님만 해결하면 되는건데...........
<Seony> minsik: 경축! ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 에효..
<xubuntu> 전...실패!!!
<xubuntu> 와!!!
<xubuntu> 흑..
<xubuntu> 절망적이네요.
<minsik> 정말 이틀 동안이나 계속 도와주셔서 너무 감사해요~ 다른 분들 같은 거 물어봐도 좀 알려주세요 ^^ xubuntu님도 잘 되길...
<yemharc> 그 82865G가 지금의 xserver 기반이 아니라 옛날옛적 쓰던 XFree86이란걸 쓰는 녀석이라서 아우우 ㅠㅠ
<xubuntu> 아악..
<xubuntu> ㅇ
<yemharc> minsik, 도움받은 경험을 살려서 나중에 이런 문제로 고민하는 분 있으면 도와드리세요 :)
<xubuntu> 옛날옛적..
<minsik> yemharc: 네 ㅋㅋ 이만 갈게요 ㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> XFree86은 언제 끝났나요?
<yemharc> 에........XFree86이 대충 97년쯤인가부터 본궤도에 올라서 03년인가 04년쯤에 xserver로 체인지..........
<xubuntu> 허헉;;
<xubuntu> xserver도 오래됬군요
<yemharc> 그래서 예전엔 xfree86config 였나 xf86config였나 그런 녀석으로 설정했었죠
<xubuntu> 에휴
<yemharc> 사실 두개가 완전히 틀린 물건은 아니에요
<yemharc> 그래서 지금 xserver인데도 그래픽카드는 잡히는거고
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 쩝...
<Seony> xf86config. 완전 텍스팅 툴이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자기 모니터 스펙은 줄줄이 꿰고 있어야할 정도로..
<xubuntu> 우분투가 오픈소스인가요?아니면...일부오픈소스인가요?
<Seony> 그건 데비안 항목을 보시면 됩니다.
<xubuntu> 음...그렇군요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 전체 다 오픈이에요
<xubuntu> 아..그렇군요
<yemharc> 물론 상업 패키지도 있습니다만 캐노니컬에서 직접 만드는건 없어요
<xubuntu> 그런데 yemharc님
<yemharc> ?
<xubuntu> Xchat에서
<xubuntu> 빨갛게 나온 글은 뭐죠?
<yemharc> 강조
<xubuntu> 어떻게 하나요?
<yemharc> 특정 문구가 포함된 라인을 강조표시 해주는거에요
<yemharc> 설정 -> 기본설정 -> 알림
<yemharc> 거기에 붙여서
<yemharc> 강조하고 싶은 단어를 넣으세요
<yemharc> 예를들면
<xubuntu> 음
<xubuntu> ;;
<yemharc> yem,yemharc,밀,xubuntu
<yemharc> 이런식
<xubuntu> 아;
<xubuntu> 음..으로 했는데 되나요?
<yemharc> 뭘 넣던 상관없어요
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> debula00, 어서오세요
<xubuntu> 음..
<debula00> 결국 11.04 지우고
<xubuntu> 네
<debula00> xp로 돌아왔어요
<xubuntu> 하하;;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 하하.. 이제 다시 깔아야죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 10.04로 돌아왔다고 하실 줄 알았는데... ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 전 가겠습니다
<debula00> 저번에 무엇을 잘못 만졌는지 몰라도 xp가 안되더라구요.
<yemharc> 이쯤되니 분도님이 11.04 릴리즈 맞춰서 절 블록하신게 고마워지네요
<debula00> 하하하하.......
<debula00> 그나저나.. 결국 갤s2로 사게 되었습니다.
<Seony> yemharc: 웹브라우저를 띄워놓고 전원관리 기능을 모두 끈 상태에서 모니터가 계속 꺼진다면, 마우스 입력을 주기적으로 준다거나 하는 그런 프로그램이 따로 있을까요?
<yemharc> Seony, 음... 글쎄요. 데탑이죠?
<cartes> 저 cartes라고 쳐보세요
<yemharc> Seony, http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/software/auto-mouse-clicker-ubuntu/ubuntu.html
<yemharc> cartes
<Seony> yemharc: 데탑이라기보단 베어본이에요. 미디어 센터PC 같은 거요..
<Seony> 구글 크롬을 키오스크 모드로 돌리는데 ,자꾸 꺼져서 문제가 되고있거든요
<yemharc> 읭.......이거 free가 아니네 ㄲ;;
<Seony> yemharc: 윈도우용 어플이네요? 저는 윈도우 안쓰는데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 네 저도 그냥 찾으니 나와서 날린건데 어이쿠;;
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> TV LCD 광고 시스템을 만들어서 그걸 웹브라우저로 돌리는데, TV가 자꾸 꺼져서 문제가 되고있어요.
<debula00> 전 다시 나가보겠습니다아~!!
<Seony> 문제는 우분투에서도 전원관리 모두 껐고, 바이오스에서 APM도 아예 꺼버렸는데 일정 시간이 지나면 No Signal이 나오네요...
<yemharc> 그러니까 모니터 대신 TV를 사용한다는거죠?
<Seony> 네..
<Seony> No Signal, 그러니까 다시 말해서 PC에서 신호가 안나온다는 얘긴데, 웹브라우저에서 플래시 영상이 계속 돌아가고 있거든요...
<Seony> 전원관리로 해결이 안되는 문제라면, 마우스 입력을 주기적으로 주는 툴이 있어야할 거 같아요..
<Seony> 설마 우분투가 전원관리를 제대로 못할리는 없다고 믿고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 음... 전원관리는 아닌거같고...
<yemharc> 아마 듀얼스크린 관련 문제같은데요?
<yemharc> 모니터도 따로 돌아가는거죠?
<Seony> 아뇨 따로 안돌아가요. 업소에 설치되서 돌아가는 거라...
<Seony> xmacro라는 어플이 있네요. 이걸 좀 알아봐야겠어요....
<yemharc> 그럼 TV는 원격?
<Seony> 한국에야 흔하지만, 이동네는 이런 게 없거든요... 그러니까, TV에 베어본 PC를 달아서 인터넷을 연결하고 LCD 광고를 원격으로 쏴주는 거에요.
<Seony> 그러면 식당 같은 곳에서 업체 광고나 한국 뉴스 같은 게 돌아가는 방식이죠.
<yemharc> Seony, 일단 힌트가 나왔군요
<yemharc> 충돌이라네요ㅛ
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 전원관리랑 화면보호기를 전부 꺼줬는데도 충돌이 생기는군요
<yemharc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56528
<yemharc> 중간에 Section "Device"
<cartes> cartes라고 쳐보세요.. alert 세팅좀 보게요
<Seony> dpms를 없애야할까요?
<cartes> 죄송
<Seony> cartes:
<cartes> 소리는 않나네요;
<yemharc> dpms가 원인이 될까요....
<yemharc> 애매한거같은데...
<Seony> xmacro에 대해서 알아보는 게 좀 빠를 거 같아요. 오늘내일 하는 일이거든요...
<Seony> 저는 "당연히" 안꺼질 거라고 생각하고 다 세팅해놨는데, 업소에 설치된 티비들이 계속 꺼지거든요...
<yemharc> 문제는 그것만으로 해결이 되느냐는거죠 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 급한대로 실행해보시죠
<yemharc> xmacro라.....
<Seony> 참 그리고 또 한 가지 이해가 안가는 건요,
<Seony> 우분투 원격데탑 설정에서, 분명히 암호만 치면 접속을 받게끔 해놨거든요...
<CuBric> 아악
<yemharc> Seony, http://xmacro.sourceforge.net/
<CuBric> 밥먹고 왔어요
<Seony> 근데 접속을 하면, 자꾸 키스트링 암호를 입력하라고 나와요..
<Seony> 원래 한 번은 키 입력을 해줘야 되는 건가요?
<yemharc> 혹시 X로 접속?
<Seony> vnc로요..
<yemharc> 아, 그러니까 X-server? 아니면 tty?
<yemharc> X면 두번 많으면 세번까지도 받아요
<CuBric> 옘하크라고 읽어야 하나요?
<Seony> 그게 우분투 원격데탑 설정에서 설정을 해줬음에도 불구하구요?
<yemharc> CuBric, 밀이라고 하시면 되요
<CuBric> 아
<yemharc> Seony, 네
<Seony> 아... 거 무쟈게 불편핳군요...
<Seony> 그러면 세팅하나마나네요
<CuBric> 서니님
<yemharc> Seony, 그, 로컬컴에서 들어갈때도 보면 '자동로긴' 체크해놔도 결국 키입력은 받죠
<CuBric> 메인 os 가 우분투 신거에요?
<yemharc> Seony, 이게 웃긴게, 자동로긴 안하면 한번만 받는데
<Seony> CuBric: 아뇨. 맥입니다. 총 3개의 맥을 보유 중입니다.
<yemharc> 자동로긴 하면 되려 2번정도 받아요
<yemharc> 원인이 처음 입력하는 비번이 sudo 역할을 해주는건데
<Seony> 자동로긴 되어있긴 해요. 그래야 광고시스템이 돌아가니깐요..
<yemharc> 애초에 락이 걸려있고 들어가는거면 처음 받은걸로 시스템 전체에 sudo를 뿌려주는데
<Seony> 그게 sudo 역할을 하는 게 아니라, 전체적인 키 관리를 해주는 프로그램의 마스터 비번을 입력받는 거 아니에요?
<yemharc> 그게 아니면 각각 sudo가 필요한 녀석들이 서로 sudo를 달라고 창을 띄우는거죠
<Seony> 근데 원격데탑은 sudo가 필요없는 접속이고, 제가 확인을 안해주더라도 비번을 입력하면 되게끔 해놨으면 "당연히" 접속이 되야하는 건데 안되니까 이해가 안가네요..
<yemharc> Seony, 저도 처음엔 키 락 풀려고 받는줄 알았는데 넷북에서 인터넷 관련 디바이스 다 내리고 부팅해보니까 안물어보다가
<yemharc> 와이파이 켜니까 접속체크 하면서 물어보더군요
<Seony> 그렇군요... 그러면 이거 뭐... 하나마나네요.
<yemharc> 자동을 풀어버리는게 더 편해요
<Seony> 그나마 다행인 게, 주기적으로 스크린샷 찍어서 보내게끔 해놨으니까 상황이 어떤지 확인은 가능한데,
<yemharc> 이건 8.04인가부터 계속 나온 말이었는데 계속 안바뀌더라구요
<CuBric> 헉
<Seony> 문제는 작업을 하려면 키보드 연결을 해야하니까 문제가 되서요..
<CuBric> 이건 도데체 무슨 얘기 인가요
<Seony> 자동풀면 안되는 게, 그럼 리부팅 하고나면 광고가 안나와서요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 도통 알수가 없는.... 그런 ...것들...
<yemharc> Seony, 그것도 그렇네요;;
<yemharc> 음.....딱히 방법이..........
<CuBric> 리눅스라곤 레드햇 이후로 첨이라고 할수 있는 사람에겐... 가혹하시군요....
<yemharc> 계정을 냅따 루트로 삼을수도 없고...
<Seony> CuBric: 제가 일하는 곳에서, LCD TV 광고하는 사업을 하는데, 시스템의 근간이 리눅스거든요... 그걸 제가 맡고있어서요...
<CuBric> 서니님
<CuBric> 리눅스로 서버를 만들게 되면 윈도우에서도 접속할수 있나요
<Seony> 당연하죠
<CuBric> 32비트 64비트 안가리죠?
<Alsen> 아휴~
<Seony> 리눅스-맥-윈도우 모두 가능합니다.
<Alsen> 공기가 딱 좋네요
<Alsen> 선선하니~
<CuBric> 알슨님
<CuBric> 전 더워요
<Alsen> 황사만 좀 없으면 좋겠는데
<Alsen> 왜 더워요?
<Seony> 오늘 황사가 심한갑네요.
<CuBric> 밥먹고 아들하고 좀 뒹굴었더니 더워요
<Alsen> 그렇지도 않아요 황사 그저 그래요.. 체감은요;
<Alsen> CuBric = ㅅ=
<CuBric> 알센님
<Alsen> 하와이도 황사같은게 있나요? ㅋ
<Alsen> 네 큐브릭님
<CuBric> 여기 분들이요 제 메인컴 사양을 들으시더니 허억하세요
<Seony> Alsen: 당연히 없죠
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 메인컴이 어떤데요?
<CuBric> 48코어
<Alsen> 하와이=몰디브
<CuBric> 64기가램
<Alsen> 서버인가요.. = ㅅ=
<CuBric> 웍스테이션 라고 불러주세요
<Alsen> 부자이시네요
<Alsen> 집에서 그런거 사용하시면 전기비 왕창나올텐데
<CuBric> 그래서
<CuBric> 잘 못켜요
<CuBric> 세컨이 주력이 죠
<Alsen> 무엇을 위해서 그렇게 스펙을 잡으신거죠?
<xubuntu> 음..
<CuBric> 취미...
<xubuntu> 저;;
<CuBric> 넹 주부님
<Alsen> 취미라고 하기엔 초면에 죄송스럽지만, 덕후스러워요
<Alsen> 그렇게까지 필요한 프로그램도 없고;;
<CuBric> ㅠ_ㅠ
<xubuntu> ...ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 랜더링 쉐이딩 코딩 조금 취미삼아 해요
<xubuntu> 주...부아닙니다..
<Seony> 더군다나 OS가 윈도우라 더... ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 일단 여자가 아니기 때문에...
<Alsen> 48코어면 거의 연구소 용 일텐데.. 아님 서버나
<CuBric> 주부라고 다 여자라는 편견은 버리세욤
<Alsen> 그만큼 가용하는 것보다는
<Alsen> 실용적으로 하시는게 ㅇ나을듯..
<xubuntu> 그래도.. 어쨋든 주부가 아닙니다..;;하하하..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 렌더링도 사실 전체렌더링 잘 안하고 부분 파트별 렌더링으로 하실텐데..
<CuBric> 아참 알센님
<xubuntu> 그런데 말이죠
<Alsen> 3D경우..
<CuBric> 이번 우분투 11.x 버전이 그리 안좋은가요?
<xubuntu> 네 참안좋습니다
<xubuntu> ì°¸..
<Alsen> 음.. 저의 사견으로는 아직 어떠한 대답을 해드릴수가 없네요. 왜냐하면 저도 설치만 해봤지 사용은 안해봤거든요.
<xubuntu> 에러가 틱틱틱..
<CuBric> 그럼요
<CuBric> 우분하고 쿠분하고 어떤게 더 안정적인가요
<xubuntu> 다 불안정합니다
<xubuntu> 다...
<Alsen> 그리고 덧붙이자면 아무리 정규 릴리즈 라고 해도 .04는 베타 느낌이 강하다는게 제입장이예요. 보통은 .10이 본 릴리즈라고 보시는게 무방해요
<xubuntu> 11.04자체가 불안정한것 같군요..
<Seony> CuBric: 우분투 같은 리눅스 중에서 안정적인 걸 원하신다면 "데비안"을 설치하세요.
<xubuntu> 지금은 까는걸 적극적으로 비추합니다.
<xubuntu> seony님
<Alsen> 개인적으로 우분투에서 코리안 버전으로 나온 Cobuntu를 추천해요. 분도님이 직접만져주셔서 우리나라사람들이 사용하기 편리해요
<xubuntu> 데비안에서도..컴피즈가 사용가능한가요?
<Seony> 데비안은 업그레이드를 해도 지장이 없거니와, 심지어는 다운그레이드를 해도 아무렇지 않을 정도로 강력하게 안정적인 배포판입니다...
<yemharc> PS // LTS붙은건 04라도 안정적입니다 :)
<Seony> xubuntu: 데비안이 바로 우분투의 "모태"가 되는 배포판이에요.
<Alsen> 그리고 아예 x윈도우 를 지양하신다면 커널버전만 사용하시는것도 좋아요..
<xubuntu> 아..그러면...컴피즈가 사용가능하겠군요;
<Seony> 요즘 컴피즈 사용 안되는 배포판도 있나요? 어지간하면 다 되는데요..
<Alsen> 저는 컴피즈 사용못하는데요.. VM이라서;;
<CuBric> 컴피즈가 머에요?
<yemharc> Seony, 데비안의 유일한 아쉬움은 역시 릴리즈 속도겠지요
<xubuntu> 그런데..데비안 사양이 어느정도 요구하나요?
<Alsen> Aero기능이라고 보시면 이해가 빠를듯
<Seony> yemharc: 오히려 그게 더 장점이라고 생각해요. 안정적인 것을 요구하는 사람들한테능뇨...
<yemharc> 구 버전 데비안이라면 386 이상부터... 05년쯤부터 나온 배포판이면 팬3정도?
<Seony> 한 번 깔아놓고 그다지 건드리고 싶지 않은 사람들한테는 데비안만큼 안정적인 배포판도 없죠.
<yemharc> Seony, 그건 그렇죠
<yemharc> 저도 그 덕 많이 보기도 했고...
<Alsen> 저 오늘부터 오픽공부해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 힘을 주세요!!
<Alsen> 지구의 생명체들이여, 나에게 조금씩 힘을 다오~!!!
<xubuntu> 그런데..주분투에서 unity2D를 설치하면 그놈환경이 되나요?아니면 xfce환경 그대로 인가요?
<Alsen> 이이이잌 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 외국 리눅서들 중에서 우분투 까들은 이렇게 말해요. "우분투 유저들은 업그레이드를 하기위해 우분투를 쓰는 것 같다" 라구요.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 우앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 절대공감 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 제 생각에도 참 맞는 말 같아요..
<Seony> 새로운 배포판 깔려고 우분투 쓰는 것 같더라구요...
<xubuntu> 네..저도 업그레이드 하기 위해 설치를 ...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 한 번 설치하면 되도록 안건드리고 싶거든요...
<Seony> 지금 제 맥도 설치한지 벌써 3년 넘었어요..
<Alsen> 리눅스 사실 전 코딩공부하려고 쓰는건데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저도 왠만하면 안바꾸는편.. 커스터마이징 하는게 귀차나서
<Alsen> 업데이트도 잘안해요.. 무거워질까 두려워서
<xubuntu> 그런데..주분투에서 unity2D를 설치하면 그놈환경이 되나요?아니면 xfce환경 그대로 인가요?
<Seony> 그래서 저는 우분투는 특히 LTS 아니면 아예 관심 끊습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 당췌 LTS의 뜻은?
<Seony> 새로 나온 버전 생김새가 궁금하면 vmware로 잠깐 설치해보구요..
<Seony> Alsen: Long Term Support 장기지원배포판
<Alsen> 오오오
<Alsen> 그럴듯하군요 ㅋ
<xubuntu> 지금..10.04LTS있던데;;ㅎ
<Seony> 그럴듯 한 게 아니라, 실제 용어에요
<CuBric> 주분투님
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 네?
<Seony> 10.04 버전을 10.04 LTS라고 불러요
<CuBric> 페도라는 어떤가요?
<Seony> 정식명칭입니다.
<xubuntu> 아..
<Alsen> 여기시간은 오후 8:30
<Alsen> 저녁먹고 뒹구는 시간;
<Alsen> 영웅호걸이 끝나서 이제 눈요기 할게 없어요
<xubuntu> 그런데..주분투에서 unity2D를 설치하면 그놈환경이 되나요?아니면 xfce환경 그대로 인가요?
<CuBric> 알을 센다 그래서 알센님은 아닌거죠
<CuBric> ;;;
<xubuntu> 정말 궁금하군요;
<Alsen> Cubric 네. 아니예요;;
<CuBric> 주분투님
<xubuntu> 예?
<CuBric> 페도라에 대한 의견을 듣고 파요
<Alsen> 오늘은 채팅창이 활발하네요 정신이 없을정도로;;
<xubuntu> 페도라..라하면..
<Alsen> Seony, 우리나라 언제 오세요?
<xubuntu> 엥?외국에 계세요?
<CuBric> 잉;;;;;
<Alsen> 여기 외쿡분들 다수계심;;
<Seony> Alsen: 올 여름 8월 말쯤에 잠깐 갈 것 같습니다.
<CuBric> 난 무시당하나바...
<Alsen> 외쿡분이 아니라 외쿡에 살고 계시는 우리나라분들
<xubuntu> 그런데..주분투에서 unity2D를 설치하면 그놈환경이 되나요?아니면 xfce환경 그대로 인가요?
<xubuntu> 아악..ㅠ
<Alsen> Seony, 기회가 주어진다면 한번 뵙고 싶네요. ㅋㅋㅋ 밥 사주세요^^
<CuBric> 나 삐질꺼에요
<xubuntu> 아앍...2인..
<Seony> Alsen: ㅎㅎ 우분투 사무실에 한 번 찾아갈 예정이니 그때 뵈면 되겠죠.
<xubuntu> seony님
<CuBric> 주분투님 미오
<xubuntu> ?
<Alsen> 여기서 애교 금지예요
<CuBric> 의견을 듣고자 했는데
<xubuntu> 뭐지..
<CuBric> 무시 하시고
<Alsen> 남자들이 대다수인 곳에서 애교하시면 테러들어갑니다. = ㅅ=
<xubuntu> 아..
<Seony> xubuntu: 말씀하세요. 부르고 기다리지마시고...
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 아...그..
<xubuntu> 그런데..주분투에서 unity2D를 설치하면 그놈환경이 되나요?아니면 xfce환경 그대로 인가요?
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 나 갈래...
<Alsen> yemharc 오늘도 퇴근이 늦는건가요?
<Seony> xubuntu: 주분투는 안써봐서 잘 모르겠어요.
<xubuntu> 음..그렇군요
<yemharc> Alsen, 야근입니다 :(
<xubuntu> cubric님
<xubuntu> 페도라는...안설치해봐서 모르겠습니다..
<Seony>  xubuntu, 근데 제 생각엔 그놈환경이 될 것 같은데요.. 물론 그렇게 하면 주분투를 설치한 의미가 없겠지만요
<Alsen> 아흑... 눈물이 앞을 가리네요 ㅠㅠ
<xubuntu> 그놈 환경이 된다고요?음...
<yemharc> xubuntu, Unity는 그놈 기반에서 확장된 녀석입니다.
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 그렇군요;
<Seony> xubuntu: 예를 들어서 주분투 깔고 apt-get install ubuntu-desktop 인가를 설치하면 우분투가 되어버리거든요. 그럼 주분투를 설치한 의미가 없어지죠
<yemharc> CuBric, 페도라는 요즘 데스크탑은 하향세에요
<yemharc> 옛날 레드햇 시절에 rpm으로 대박쳤다가
<Alsen> Gnome같은 환경적인것은 거의 고려안해봐서 저는 잘 모르겠네요. 그냥 코딩만 잘되면 왕입니다요~ 플랫폼은 거의 신경을 안써서;;
<xubuntu> 음그러면..
<yemharc> 레드햇에서 '우린 이제 데탑 손 놓을래'하면서 떨어져 나온 데탑리눅스 프로젝트가 페도라입니다
<CuBric> 아아
<yemharc> 현재 레드햇이 공식적으로 개발하는건 redhat enterprise밖에 없구요
<xubuntu> kubuntu-desktop을 설치하면 쿠분투가 되나요?
<yemharc> xubuntu, 네
<yemharc> xubuntu, ubuntu-desktop 하면 그놈
<xubuntu> debian-desktop은 없나요?
<xubuntu> ㅎ
<yemharc> 그런건 없지요 ㅎ
<Alsen> 8월말... 음.. 트랜스포머 그때 나오면 좋겠군요;;
<yemharc> 애초에 ubuntu kubuntu 나뉘는게
<yemharc> 윈도우 매니저가 뭐냐에 따라 나뉘는거라서요
<xubuntu> 분투(?)계열..
<xubuntu> 혹시 루분투를 아시는 분 있으신가요?
<Seony> 우분투 유저라면 다 알죠.
<Alsen> 우분투 외에 파생된 녀석들은 별로 좋아하지 않아서 잘 몰라요
<xubuntu> 음 글쿤요..
<Seony> 에듀분투라고는 들어보셨나요?
<xubuntu> 네..
<xubuntu> 공부용이라고..
<xubuntu> 들었..
<Seony> 네. 이슬람 우분투도 있고 이것저것 많아요...
<xubuntu> 그건 무슨환경인지 모르겠군요..
<Seony> 배포판 업데이트가 잘 안되서 그렇지...
<Seony> 뭐, 야동 사이트 안들어가지고, 코란 들어있꼬 그런거죠..
<Seony> 꾸란이라고 해야하나요..
<xubuntu> 아..코란!
<xubuntu> 이슬람..하면
<xubuntu> 칼,코란;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 맥분투도 있습니다
<xubuntu> 음?
<xubuntu> 그게 뭐지요..우분투를 맥으로 꾸민것 아닌가요?
<xubuntu> 리눅스게시판에 어떤분이...(네이버..)우분투를 맥으로 꾸며놓고 맥분투요 라고 올려 놓으셨길래..
<yemharc> xubuntu, 꾸몄다기보단, 맥OS 외양을 똑같이!! 배껴놓은 녀석입니다
<yemharc> 써보면 진짜 '생긴건' 똑같아요
<xubuntu> 음..
<xubuntu> 맥이랑요?
<Seony> yemharc: 지금의 우분투도 충분히 맥분투 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> ㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 그 이상이에요 ㅎ
<Seony> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투에서 쓰이는 그 런처 이름이 뭐에요? 저 그거 보고 충격받았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러니까... 무슨 키조합으로 런처를 불러내는 프로그램...
<yemharc> 키조합으로 런처?
<Seony> 맥에서 아주 오랫동안 킬러 프로그램으로 존재해왔던 퀵실버를 배껴내다니...
<yemharc> http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<yemharc> 아....... 그거 이름이 뭐더라..
<Seony> 예를 들어서 alt+enter를 치면 조그만 창이 하나 나오고, 글자를 치면 해당 글자가 포함된 어플리케이션이 빠르게 나열되는 그런 종류요
<yemharc> 그 아마 Gnome Do였던가
<yemharc> 전 왠지 적응 안되서 한번쓰고 지운거같긴 한데;;
<Seony> 그게 사실 맥유저들 사이에서는 그거 없으면 컴퓨터 쓰기 힘들다고하는 일종의 카테고리 킬러 어플리케이션이었거든요...
<yemharc> 아하;;
<yemharc> <-맥 써본적 없...
<Seony> 그것까지 똑같이 만들어내니까, "아.. 완전 맥이구나" 라고 느꼈어요.
<Seony> 그게 익숙해지면 좋은 게, 필요한 어플을 실행하기 위해서 일일히 마우스 클릭을 안해도 된다는 거에요...
<Seony> 프로그램을 빠르게 불러낼 수 있거든요..
<Seony> 그나저나 맥분투는 진짜 많이 비슷하네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 저것도 좀 오래된 스샷이고.......
<yemharc> 저거 정식 홈이 있었는데 주소를 까먹었어요...
<yemharc> 그 맥분투 만들어질 때 진짜 qx같은 사람 한명이 있었는데
<yemharc> 창 느낌이 다르다고 바로 맥을 질러서(...)
<Seony> 근데 올해 맥OSX의 새로운 버전이 나오면서 맥의 아쿠아가 바뀔 예정이랍니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 창 스샷을 찍고 그대로 도트를 따라 그린 다음에 맥을 팔아버린 (...) 사람도 있었죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 드디어 아쿠아 버리(?)나요
<yemharc> .......아쿠아로 몇년을 이어온거지
<Seony> 네. 사실 아쿠아가 좀 오래 해먹긴 했어요
<Seony> 뭐 그만큼 질리지 않기도 했지만요
<Seony> 저처럼 테마랄던가 하는거 가꾸는 거 싫어하는 사람한테는 딱이죠 뭐...
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 아쿠아는 솔직히 지금 봐도 미려하잖아요
<Seony> 네. 일단 질리지않다는 점에서 좋아요
<cartes> 좋은 디자인은 시대를 타지 않는것 같아요
<Seony> 보스 오셨다
<cartes> 제가 만든 제로보드 스킨들도 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 보쓰!
<bundo> 쩝 보나쓰 할래유헤헤
<yemharc> bundo, 어서오세요
<cartes> 강분도님 제 주위에서 다들 리눅스를 쓰길래, 저도 따라서 리눅서가 되었숩니당..
<Seony> bundo: 요즘 여기 채팅창이 무쟈게 바쁩니다. 한아얄씨 쨉도 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> yemharc  griweor 자식 날려 버렸음 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 저 죽어나고 있어요 ㅠ
<Seony> yemharc: 1등 공신이시잖아요 :)
<yemharc> bundo, 봤습니다. admin떠있길래 이번엔 뭐지? 하고 갔더니...
<yemharc> 일단 오늘 최대의 성과라면
<bundo> 그동안 글등이 무지 짜증나서 벼르고 있었슴 쩝
<Seony> 어떤 점이 짜증나셨는데요?
<yemharc> 절 그렇게 고생시킨 broadcom STA WLAN 관련으로 두분이나 깔끔하게 트러블슈팅 해결봤다는건데
<bundo> 그동안 griweor 글들이 무지 짜증나서 벼르고 있었슴 쩝
<yemharc> xubuntu님의 컴피즈는 절 좌절시켰습니다 OTL
<yemharc> bundo, 전 말투나 이런거보다, [질문 게시판에 답글 달면 질문이나 답변을 하라고....] 라는 심정이었어요........
<yemharc> 와서 단 답글을 보면 태반이 [그거 원래 그럼] [그것도 못함?] [아 이사람......] [난 잘 돼]
<bundo> gg
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Seony 그냥 제가 결정해서 총대 밀 일 했습니다.
<cartes2> d
<cartes2> cartes
<Seony> bundo: 어감으로는 안좋은 일인가보네요
<cartes2> cartes씨
<cartes> cartes2
<cartes2> cartes: ...
<bundo> 11.04 프리징 났어유
<bundo> 아 이걸 어찌 CD로 들죠 .. OTL...
<cartes> 저도 인제 우분투 유저에요.. 다들 축하해주세요..히히
<bundo> zzz
<bundo> ㅋㅋ 추카
<cartes> 감사합니다 ^^;;
<yemharc> bundo, 11.04는 정말 패키징하고 싶지 않은 녀석이에요 ㅠㅠ
<submarine> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 고민 되요
<submarine> 안녕하세요~
<bundo> 이거 어찌 CD로 2000장 만들고
<bundo> 개욕 먹을꺼 같아유 흑흑
<submarine> ㅎㅎusb로 제작 하심이ㅎㅎ
<cartes> submarine님 안녕하세요 ^^
<bundo> submarine CD 값 받았어유 흑흑
<submarine> ^^안녕하세요
<submarine> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 흠
<bundo> 아 11.10으로 할까 한달 후 최종 결정해야 하는데
<submarine> 김희?? 님이 누구시죠?? 네이트에서 IRC 들어오라고ㅎ
<bundo> 그거 나에요
<submarine> 아하~
<bundo> 저는포탈 아이디 다 남꺼에요
<submarine> 흠... 명의도용ㅋㅋ 기사 거리입니다ㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 죽은 사람이라 고발 안함
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 체제에 반하는
<submarine> 헉;;
<cartes> 멋지네요
<bundo> 왜 우리 유저중 포달근무 하는이 많아요
<submarine> 넵ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저 털면 골치아픔
<submarine> ㅋㅋ대박이겠는데요?
<bundo> 암튼 네이버는 4번쨰 애인꺼
<bundo> 다음은 5번쨰 애인꺼
<bundo> 쩝
<submarine> ㅎㅎ역시 능력자
<bundo> 어 복잡 하네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아.......나 지금 포럼에 답글 달고 있을떄가 아닌데;;
<cartes> python 공부할려고 하는중이에요.. 오늘 책받았어요
<bundo> 굿
<submarine> 좋군요
<bundo> 우분투 GUI가 다 파이썬으로 만든거죠
<cartes> perl채널에서 파이썬하느니 펄하라고 ;;
<cartes> 히히
<cartes> 펄도 해야져
<yemharc> bundo, 허나 파이썬이 버전업하면 우분투 개발자들의 비명이 터져나옵니다 (..........)
<cartes> 레가시 코드 때문에 그런가요?
<yemharc> (뱀이 허물 버리듯 하위호환 버리기로 유명한 귀도-반)
<bundo> 펄 채널 에서 봇하나 가져 왔었죠
<bundo> hanirc 연동  펄 봇
<yemharc> 음...잠시 담배한대 피고 올게요
<yemharc> bundo, 오늘은 진짜 포럼답글 그만 달래요! 위키도 수정해야 하는뎃!!
<bundo> 네..
<submarine> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bundo, 분도님도 얼른 답글 달아주세요!! (데굴데굴 쾅!)_
<bundo> 답글은 자기 맘이죠
<yemharc> 어흑 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 나도 내맘입니다
<yemharc> 네입 :)
<submarine> 여기도 독재에 희생되신 분이 계시는...
<yemharc> 그럼 저는 잠시 :)
<bundo> submarine 왜그래유
<bundo> 나 독재 아니에유
<submarine> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 독자임 누나 하나 쩝
<submarine> 분도님 개그는 글로 보면 재밌어요
<bundo> ㅋㅋ 허무 하이 개그라는데요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<submarine> ㅋㅋ
<submarine> 노루가 다니는 길은? 이거랑 비슷한ㅋ
<bundo> submarine 제가 컴맹인거 아세요
<cartes> 죄송한데, 노틸러스 주소창 편집가능하게 어떻게 하나요?
<bundo> 책갈피 편집 ?
<bundo> 아님 ctrl +L
<submarine> ㅋㅋ분도님이 컴맹이시면 저는 컴송장쯤 되겠는데요?? 우분투로 운영체제 하나 바꿨을 뿐인데 적응 못하고 있는...
<bundo> submarine  컴맹= 컴의맹주
<bundo> 히히
<submarine> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 컴맹이란말 함부로 못쓴데요
<bundo> 그래서 포닉스님이 콤맹하잔하요
<submarine> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그말로 개발자 대회서 우수 멘토되서 상품 받았습니다. 개그맨 한테 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> ㅎㅎ
<submarine> 아 엊그제 인천에서 오신 선배분요
<bundo> 네...
<submarine> 언제 시간 내서 한번 뵜음 하는데요
<bundo> 시각장애인 일 할껀데..
<bundo> 상암 같이 갈꼐유
<submarine> 아 넵ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 밥한번 같이 먹죠
<submarine> 네ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> submarine, 읭 언제 부활하셨어요?
<submarine> ㅋㅋ부활은 아니고요
<cartes> 명휘님도 우분투로 메인OS바꾸셨어요?
<submarine> 저는 거의 우분투에서
<submarine> 파워포인트 만들 때 빼고는 우분투에서 다 해요
<submarine> 시각장애인 관련 일 하신다고 하시니까
<submarine> 장애인 인권연대나 장애인 신문 이런데 소식 나가면 도움 되시지 않을까... 생각합니다
<Alsen> 와이프왈, 두부하나사오고, 오이 있으면 4개 사와. 그리고 남편은 두부를 4개 사왔습니다.
<cartes> 알센님 안녕하세요^^
<submarine> 저도 오픈소스 소프트웨어를 장애우들이 IT분야 접근성을 높이는데 사용할 수 있었으면 하고 생각중이거든요
<Alsen> cartes 안녕하세욧!! ㅎ1ㅎ1
<cartes> 히히
<submarine> 안녕하세요~
<Alsen> submarine 안녕하세욧~!! ㅎ1ㅎ1
<submarine> 근데 두부 하나 오이 네개인데 왜 두부 네개를 산거죠??
<Alsen> if 오이(true)
<Alsen> 두부 buy 4
<Alsen> 오이를 T/F로 확인한거죠 ㅋ
<cartes> buy 두부.times(1);
<submarine> 아;;
<bundo> submarine 오 @,.@ 홍보 중요함 근데 아직 시작 단계입니다.
<submarine> bundo 넵
<bundo> 잘해서 인천서 의원 나가야징 헤헤
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<submarine> 저는 개그를 이해하는데 이게 문제...
<cartes> http://cartes9.com/misc/screenshot-buntu.png 이렇게 바꿨어요.. 스샷 하나 찍어봅니다ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 요즘 서울은 주소지변경때문에 바쁘네요.
<submarine> 와이프왈, 두부하나사오고, 오이 있으면 4개 사와. 그리고 남편은 두부를 4개 사왔습니다. 라고 되어 있으면 웃는데 한참 걸리는데
<Alsen> 00동 ->00길 로 주소지가 변경되요
<bundo> cartes 데비안 같아 보여요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1304338338.png
<bundo> 우분투는 뽀대인데 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> 와이프가 말하기를 두부를 하나 사 오는데 오이가 있으면 네개를 사와. 그래서 남편이 두부를 4개를 사 왔다고 말하면 바로 이해;;
<submarine> 지능의 문제인 듯...
<bundo> ㅎㅎ end 가 중요
<submarine> 아
<Alsen> cartes CentOS 같아보여요
<submarine> 원더걸스하고 소녀시대 중에
<cartes> 파랑색을 써서 그런가요.. ^^;;
<submarine> 승마를 못해본 그룹이 있어요
<submarine> 어디일까요??
<bundo> 소녀시대
<submarine> 왜요??
<bundo> 소타니깐
<submarine> 땡~
<cartes> Clearlook이란 테마썼어요
<submarine> 소녀시대가 맞긴 한데요
<submarine> 수줍어서 말도 못하고(못타고)
<bundo> 잠깐 !!!
<cartes> 분도님 폰트설정을 너무 잘하셔서 부러워요 ㅠㅠ
<submarine> 분도님 이번에 글꼴에
<submarine> 한결체 포함 시키는건 어떨까요??
<Alsen> 빌게이츠- 미래로 가는 길 책 좋은가요???
<bundo> 아뇨 ...
<bundo> 저는 나눔고딕이고요
<bundo> 소녀시대 가 승마 못한이유 쪽수 땜시는 아닐꺼고 음
<Alsen> 헐 95년도 책이로군요
<bundo> 노래에서 답 찾아야 하나 음
<cartes> 저 읽었어요
<Alsen> 질문!, 스샷 어떻게 그렇게 빨리 올릴 수 있는거죠?
<cartes> 어떻게 그책을 알게되셨어요? 빌게이츠 자서전
<bundo> 스크립이에요
<bundo> Alsen 파이선 스크립 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> cartes 방금지워버렸네요 텍본;;
<cartes> 텍본이 뭐죠?
<Alsen> 저도 그런 스크립 얻고 싶어요!!!
<cartes> 죄송하지만?
<Alsen> text
<bundo> 포럼에 있어요 Alsen
<Alsen> bundo 예압~! 당장 달려가서 GET하게써요!!
<cartes> Alsen, .txt파일 말씀하시는군요?
<Alsen> cartes 네
<cartes> 네에
<Alsen> cartes 읽어보려고 했는데 너무 오래된 책이네요.
<bundo> 빌형 말 볼거 없음
<bundo> 그시간에 시장과 성당 읽어 보세요
<cartes> 뭐.. 어때요.. 빌게이츠 성공은 여전히 현존하는데
<yemharc> 추천도서 : 성당과 시장, 해커와 화가
<cartes> 95년작이라 해도..
<bundo> 저의 고민도 시장과 성당에 있습니다,
<Alsen> 최근에 본 경제서적, 그들이 말하지 않는 23가지 읽었어요.
<Alsen> bundo님 좌표 찍어주실 수 있으신가요? 포럼에서 찾기가;;
<bundo> 스샷 스크립 이 키워드
<Alsen> imagemagic?
<bundo> 이게 한 3종류 있어요
<bundo> 아뇨 scrot 이용입니다.
<yemharc> bundo, 우리 포럼 연혁같은거 정리된 곳 있을까요?
<bundo> yemharc  그건 영문으로 만든 wiki.ubuntu.com
<submarine> 아오
<bundo> 그곳에 연혁  정리중입니다.
<submarine> 이너넷 연결 상태 완전 짱이라서
<bundo> 영문으로 헤헤
<submarine> 접속 끊겼다가 다시 들어왔어요
<Alsen> 쩝;; 나중에 분투에서 해봐야겠네요;;
<Alsen> bundo 알려주셔서 고맙습니다. ㅋ
<bundo> submarine 소녀시대 왜 승마 목하나요 ?
<submarine> 수줍어서 말도 못하고
<bundo> 안떠오르네유 ~~
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<submarine> 노래 부르잖아요
<bundo> 노래 가사일꺼로 보았는데..ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 이승철도 말 못타겠군
<bundo> 어쩐지 이혼 하드라 쩝
<Alsen> 질문! You have to make a reservation at a restaurant. Call the manager and ask two to three questions.
<cartes> 레스토랑에 예약해본적이 없어서;
<yemharc> 으이... 왜 못찾겠지;;
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 수학여행와서 55 쓰는 애 테더링해서 노트북으로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 애들이랑
<hanbin973> 놀고 있다능 ㅋㅋㅋ
<submarine_> 저 접속 계속 끊겨요;;
<Alsen> 식당 예약 할때 뭐가 중요하죠? 전화, 자리있는지 물어보고 몇자리(또는 테이블) 예약하고, 식사종류는 뭐가 되는지 물어봐야 하나요?
<submarine_> 페북이나 다른거는 접속 괜찮은데
<yemharc> 아, 찾았다;;
<submarine_> IRC만 자꾸 튕기는;;
<CuBric> 밀님
<yemharc> 네
<CuBric> 오늘삼실에서 디게 웃겼어요
<yemharc> ?
<submarine_> 식당 예약할 때 가려고 하는날 영업을 하는지 물어보는게 중요합니다
<CuBric> 제 놋북을 사용하려고 다가오다가
<CuBric> 윈도우가 아닌게 깔려있으니
<CuBric> 흠치 하면서 사라지는 ....
<CuBric> 흠칫
<Alsen> I was wondering to reservation table?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 이렇게 하면 될까요?
<CuBric> 알센님
<submarine_> 그냥 I want to make a reservation 이러면 되지 않나요??
<CuBric> 그냥 레스토랑을 사버리세요
<submarine_> 오호~
<Alsen> submarine 그렇군요. 영업하는지 여부부터 확인, 날짜 확인이 중요하겠네요
<submarine_> CuBric님 의견 강추
<submarine_> 레스토랑 사시면 가서 알바 해 드릴게요ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 오픽시험때 사용하는거라 Cubric님 의견은 재고해볼게요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 예약따윈 필요없는 거죠
<bundo> cartes 님
<submarine_> ㅇㅇ
<cartes> 네? 화장실갔다왔어요
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 제 vimrc 설정파일 드릴까요
<bundo> 참고 하시게..
<submarine_> 응??
<cartes> 아.. 전에 첨 만난분이 강분도님이셨는데
<CuBric> 분도님
<cartes> .vimrc로 처음 도와주셨었음 미국있을때였나
<submarine_> == submarine [d3ddaeae@gateway/web/freenode/ip.211.221.174.174] has quit [Ping timeout: 252 seconds] 이게 뭐래요??
<bundo> vi 고수의 설정파일을 집대상 한거인데..
<cartes> marilyn.indstate.edu서버 기억나시나요?
<bundo> ?
<yemharc> submarine_, 핑 타임아웃... 그러니까 '너한테 연락 안와서 전화 끊었어' 에요
<cartes> 네 보내주시면 감사할것 같아요
<submarine_> 아;;
<bundo> 암튼 제꼐 드릴꼐요
<cartes> ^^;;
<submarine_> yemharc 감사합니다~
<yemharc> submarine_, :)
<Alsen> 이럴떈 보통 어떻게 말하나요?
<Alsen> I'm sorry, but there's a problem that you need to resolve. You went shopping and bought some items, but you found a problem with one of the goods you bought after you got home. Call the shop and explain your situation so that you can solve the problem
<CuBric> 갑자기 영어 공부 시간....
<Alsen> 꾿꾿하게 영어공부에 대한 질문을 한다죠..
<Alsen> 꿋꿋
<Alsen> 여기는 영어가 유창하신분들이 참 많으시니까요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1304339412.png
<CuBric> 이걸 한국어로 표현한다면
<CuBric> 쩔어~~
<Alsen> bundo, 참 이번에 OpenOffice 버려지고 Rebro인가로 바뀌었는데, 어떠세요? 주관적인 입장에서??
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ전화해서 일단 욕을
<bundo> 기본적으로 MS  작성된 txt 도 잘 불러 옵니다.
<CuBric> 서브님
<Alsen> 오오~
<CuBric> 그냥 레스토랑 사는게 좋겠죠 귀찮게 시리
<bundo> Alsen 어 오라클이 오픈오피스 손띠었어요
<bundo> 더시 합쳐질거 같습니다.
<Alsen> bundo, 그럼 우분투는 이제 데탑으로서 윈도우를 미뤄낼 준비가 된 것 같아보이네요?
<bundo> 다
<cartes> LibroOffice아니에요?
<Alsen> cartes맞아요
<bundo> Alsen 단근
<bundo> 당근입니다.
<submarine_> LibreOffice 아닌가요?
<cartes> 아 맞아
<bundo> 전 시장 점유율 높일꺼에요
<cartes> 그런것같아요
<submarine_> 아 배고픈데;;
<yemharc> LibreOffice이고 갈아탄 이유는 오라클과 마찰이 있어서 그렇습니다
<submarine_> 밥을 해 먹기는 귀찮고;;
<cartes> bundo님 vimrc보다 폰트설정 좀 조언해주실수있으면 해주세요
<Alsen> Seony님 숙제 다 끝내셔야 제 영어질문 답해달라고 조를텐데;; 바쁘신듯;;
<cartes> 그 글 읽어도 도통 무슨말인지; 몰르겠더라구요 ㅠ
<Seony> Alsen: 말씀하세요
<bundo> cartes  터미누스+ 아래하한글 굴림
<bundo> 그 조합이에요
<Alsen> I'm sorry, but there's a problem that you need to resolve. You went shopping and bought some items, but you found a problem with one of the goods you bought after you got home. Call the shop and explain your situation so that you can solve the problem
<bundo> 녹북은 터미누스+ 북한천리마 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<Alsen> 이럴때 보통 말하는 순서가 어찌 될까요?
<cartes> 저는 Consolas+맑은고딕 조합을 Monospace 폰트로 세팅하고 싶어요
<bundo> 50 터미누스 콘프 를 손보았습니다,
<cartes> 29 69?
<bundo> 그럼 50 콘솔레 콘프 만드세요
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 50
<CuBric> 분도님
<bundo> 50이 유저 콘프등인데요
<yemharc> bundo, 포럼 링크 주소는 www.ubuntu-kr.org로 소개할게요?
<cartes> 난해합니다ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 리눅스로 스토리지 서버를 구축할까 하는데요 어떤게 좋나요
<Seony> 죄송합니다. 당신이 해결해야할 문제가 하나 있습니다. 당신은 쇼핑을 하러 갔었고 몇 개의 물건을 구매했지만, 당신이 구매한 물건들을 집에 가져간 이후에서야 그 물건들 중 하나에서 문제가 있다느 ㄴ것을 발견했습니다. 가게로 전화해주시고 해당 문제를 해결하기 위해서 상황을 설명해주십시오.
<Seony> Alsen: 해석이에요
<submarine_> 상황에 대처하는 방법은 일단 가게로 전화를 한 다음 욕을
<Alsen> ㅎㅎㅎ 보통 영어권에서 이런 문제가 벌어질때 말하는 순서를 여쭙는 거였는데 제가 질문을 잘못했네요 ^^
<bundo> yemharc 난 ubuntu-kr.org 로 가고자 합니다. 그리 소개 해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bundo, 아마 내일까진 위키 메인이 조금 난잡할거 같습니다. 최대한 빨리 정리해놓을게요.
<CuBric> 그러나 내가 레스트랑을 사버린다면 이런 구차한 대화는 다 삭제되 버리는
<yemharc> bundo, 그리고 포럼 주소도 ubuntu-kr로 교체하는건 어떤가요
<submarine_> CuBric 동의함돠~
<bundo> yemharc 순차적 작업 필요해요
<bundo> 링크땜시 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Alsen:  해결됐나요?
<submarine_> Alsen 님 고등학생이신가요??
<yemharc> bundo, 그것도 그렇죠. 다만 그...위키에 정리작업 시작하면 나중에 이쪽도 여파가 ㅎㅎ;;;
<submarine_> 고등학교 수준에서 요구하는 답이라면
<Alsen> Seony 아뇨, 답변을 만들어야 하는데 전화해서 내 item이 문제있으니까 교환또는 환불 규정에 대해서 알고 싶다고 저는 말할꺼 같은데 혹시 제가 빼먹은게 있을까 해서요;
<bundo> 아직 ubuntu-kr.org는 리다이렉 이에요
<submarine_> 아ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 정식 서브 조소 안됩니다.
<Alsen> submarine 백수예요
<bundo> 정식 서브 주소 안됩니다.
<Seony> Alsen: First of all, I'd like to know the return policies regarding exchange or refund. Could you send me them via email please? 하시면 되겠습니다.
<Alsen> 오! 이메일 좋은듯 ㅋㅋ
<submarine_> Alsen 우선 제품에 환불이나 교환 또는 수리 규정을 물어보고 제품에 어떤 이상이 있는지 말한 다음 구매한 일자와 장소 영수증을 챙겨서 방문하겠다고 말하면 될 것 같은데요
<Alsen> 근데 via뜻이 뭐죠;;
<yemharc> bundo, 음. 일단 저도 퇴근시간이라 나가볼게요. 나머지는 집에서 마저....
<yemharc> 여러분 나중에 봐요~
<Seony> Alsen: 영한사전 있죠?
<Alsen> 넵 확인해볼게요!!
<submarine_> ~로, 수단, 방법이요
<bundo> Seony 님 ubuntu-kr.org 네임서버를 dnsever로 변경합시다.
<Seony> bundo: 음... 저는 상관없습니다. 진행하세요 :)
<bundo> 자세한건 우분투 리더 그룹스셔 메일 띄울꼐요
<Seony> 네
<Alsen> submarine 오 영수증 챙겨가겟다는 말도 좋은데요? ㅋ
<submarine_> 영수증 없으면 물건 방금 사가지고 나갔어도 낭패인 경우가 종종;;
<submarine_> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Alsen:근데 한국인데 왜 저런 영문 메시지가 와요?
<Alsen> 근데 이게 단순회화가 아니라 컴퓨터 앞에 앉아서 Bot에게 말하는거라서;; ㅋㅋ
<submarine_> 저는 전 세계 어디를 가든 소리 지르는거로 해결했다는
<submarine_> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> Seony: OPIc 시험 준비하고 있어요
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 시험문제가 좀 허접하네요.
<Seony> 말도 조금 이상한 거 같고..
<Alsen> 헐;;
<submarine_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 전 낑낑대고 있는데;;
<Seony> 쉽다는 얘기가 아니라 좀 이상하단 얘기에요
<submarine_> 동의함돠
<Alsen> 고득점을 위해서는 시제를 잘활용해야 한다는데.. 완료시제 젬병;;;
<Seony> 음... 시험문제라 그런가...
<submarine_> 분도님
<bundo> 우와 어제 포럼 접속자 5,500명임
<submarine_> 상암으로 오실래요?
<bundo> 역시 우린 새버전 나오면 신남
<submarine_> 상암에 차 대놓고 한잔 걸친 다음에 니빠에서 자는걸로ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나 내일은 큼아들 생일이에유 흑흑
<bundo> 5월3일생 ~
<submarine_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 헐.. 생일 + 어린이날;
<submarine_> 큰아들도 데리고 오셔서 생일 축하주ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그잖아도 우리 한강벙개합시다
<bundo> 웹테러 아시죠 ?
<Alsen> bundo,  저 꼽사리 가능할까요?
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ한강번개
<bundo> 그친구 부르고 ㅋㅋ
<bundo>  Alsen 오세요
<Alsen> 예입~!
<submarine_> 언제 할까요??
<Alsen> bundo, 자전거 타고 가겠습니다~!
<submarine_> 오~~~~
<ggugi> 분도님 안녕하세요
<bundo> 다음주 하죠
<ggugi> 안녕하세요 여러분~
<bundo> 오꼬기님
<submarine_> 안녕하세요~
<Alsen> 강남->여의도까지 가능;; 한시간 거리;;
<ggugi> 올만에 뵙습니다 분도님.
<ggugi> 분도님
<bundo> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 맥 아시나요?
<bundo> 맥주 알죠 ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> g4 업어왓는대 이넘 작동 잘되내요;;
<submarine_> 오호~
<ggugi> 맥 사양 볼수 있는방법이 없나요?
<Alsen> 요즘 드레끼님이 잠수가 잦으시네요;;
<ggugi> 메모리는 1.5기가던대...
<bundo> lshw
<ggugi> submarine_: 님..
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ggugi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ggugi> ㅜㅜㅜ
<ggugi> 이거 팔아먹어야함;;
<ggugi> 10만원 받을려나 ㅋ..ㅋ
<cartes> 50 터미누스 콘프
<bundo> 기증하세요 OSS 미디어 쪽에...
<submarine_> 오호
<Alsen> Seony, 5월말쯤에 OPIc에 관련해서 제가 질문과 답변 만들어서 검토부탁드려도 될까요?
<bundo> submarine_  전화좀 주세요
<ggugi> 일러스트 10 깔려잇군요 흠흠
<submarine_> 기증 감사합니다
<ggugi> 헐.
<Seony> Alsen: 제 허접한 영어라도 괜찮으시다면..
<ggugi> sub님
<submarine_> 안그래도 저희 테스트 때문에 맥 필요한데ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> submarine_: 님 맥에대해서 아세요?
<Alsen> Seony, 황송합니다. ^ㅡ^:
<bundo> submarine_  다른거로 통화 할꺼 있음 제가 할까요 ?
<ggugi> g4 이고요 8570인대.. 시피유가 몇이죠?
<submarine_> g4 호빵맥 아닌가요??
<ggugi> 호빵맥이 모죠?
<Alsen> 헐, 떠들다보니 어느덧 10시네요.. 아까 8:30이었는데;;
<Alsen> 시간참 잘 가네요
<ggugi> qurk 3.3 도 되내 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ggugi> 신기하다.. 인터넷은 안되나;;
<cartes> bundo님, 모양 > 글꼴 설정은 어떻게 하는게 좋은가요.. 최대한 눈이 편하게 하고싶은데요..
<Seony> bundo: 제가 안쓰는 넷북이 하나 있는데, 한국 갈 때까지 필요없으면 기증하겠습니다.
<ggugi> submarine_:  님...
<Alsen> 빈라덴 사망했다네요
<submarine_> 아 통화중이었어요ㅎ
<bundo> ggugi 그거 기부(도네이션) 해줘요
<ggugi> 안되욥
<ggugi> 팔아서 생활비 해야함;;
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 요즘 나 오픈소스 언론 만들고 있음
<ggugi> 그지라서요 ㅅ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 머여 쩝
<ggugi> submarine_: 님... 이거 팔면 얼마나 나올까욤?
<bundo> 내가 라면 한박스 보내줄꼐요
<ggugi> 가난한 꾸기입니다;
<ggugi> ㅡ.ㅡ
<submarine_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ggugi> 오늘도 노가다 뛰고 왓어욧
<ggugi> 인터넷도 되내;;
<cartes> bundo님 계시나요?
<ggugi> 포샵 6.0 깔려있고 일러 10 깔려있내욧 ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> cpu 1.2기가 정도 되는건가요?
<bundo> cartes 있으니까 타자 치죠 ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 사양 확인법좀 갈쳐주세욧.
<bundo> 상암 코부투 사무실로 보내주면 사양확인 가능합니다.
<ggugi> 파워맥 g4 8570 이라고 써있는대 사양 확인법을 몰겟음;;
<cartes> 모양 > 글꼴 설정은 어떻게 하셨나요? bundo님은?
<Seony> bundo: 제 넷북은 혹시 필요없으신가요? ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 인터넷에 보니. 15에 올라와잇던대 흠흠
<bundo> 그냥 기본입니다 cartes 산스
<submarine_> 넷북도 보내주시면 감사히 받겠습니다~
<Alsen> Seony, bundo님께서 포기하시면 어린 백수인 저에게;;
<cartes> 부드럽게 하기나 힌팅이요..
<bundo> 기본
<cartes> 네.. 대답 감사드립니다
<Seony> Alsen: 일단은 가져가보고 다들 싫다카시면.. ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> Seony, 네, 당연히.. 모두가 싫어하시면 저에게.. ㅋㅋ 큰 기대는 하지 않아요.
<submarine_> ggugi 님
<ggugi> 넵
<submarine_> 제가 지금 맥이 없어서;; 음...
<Alsen> 빈라덴 사망소식을 오바마대통령이 공식 발표했다는군요;;
<submarine_> 그 하드웨어 확인하는 그게 있는데;;
<Seony> 음... 전 맥이 3대인데도 더 맥이 갖고싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> http://news.kbs.co.kr/world/2011/05/02/2285216.html
<Alsen> 사망소식입니다
<submarine_> Seony님께서 설명 해 주시면 되겠네요
<submarine_> 사양 확인 하는곳ㅋㅋ
<ggugi> 이거
<ggugi> 해상도가 제 모니터 지원이 안되넹... 해상도 변경 어케 하나욧?
<ggugi> os 9.2에욧
<Seony> 맥 사양확인은 여기서 하시면 됩니다. http://www.everymac.com/
<Seony> 클래식은 안써봐서 모르겠어요.
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다. 시간이 너무 늦었네요
<Alsen> seony 주무세요~
<Seony> 넵. 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<cartes> 아.. 링크 감사합니다..
<Alsen> http://economy.hankooki.com/lpage/politics/201105/e2011050211324993140.htm
<Alsen> 아 무섭네요
<ggugi> Seony: 님..
<ggugi> 저좀 도와주세요... 맥 초짜인대..
<ggugi> ㅜㅜ
<Alsen> kmug.com 쪽 가시면 맥유저들이 많을텐데요;;
<Alsen> kmug.co.kr 입니다
<ggugi> 죄송합니다 꾸벅..
<submarine_> 맥 쓰는 사람들 들어가시면 더 도움 될것같아요
<Alsen> ggugi 왜죄송한지는 잘모르겠지만.. 한번 찾아보세요^^;;
<Alsen> http://www.everymac.com 기본적으로 여기 가시면 사양확인 가능하다고 하구요,
<ggugi> 헐
<Alsen> http://blog.naver.com/rhojy123?Redirect=Log&logNo=60127045630
<ggugi> 드뎌 사양찾앗어요
<Alsen> 이글을 읽어보세요
<submarine_> ATI 그래픽카드 들어간 놋북 중고로 하나 구해야 하는데 뭐가 좋을까요??
<Alsen> G4에 대한 글이네요
<Alsen> ATI 그래픽 중고놋북..
<Alsen> submarine 용팔이가 되어서 한번 찾아볼게요 ㅋ
<submarine_> 가격은 사정없이 저렴한걸로
<ggugi> 기계id 406 프로레서 1.2기가
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 흠흠
<submarine_> 감사합니다ㅋ
<submarine_> ggugi님
<ggugi> 냅?
<submarine_> 그정도면 상태만 깨끗하면 30만원정도까지 받을 수 있어요
<ggugi> 헑
<submarine_> 파시기 전에
<ggugi> 정말요?
<ggugi> ㅡ.,ㅡ
<submarine_> 자동차용 왁스로 한번 문질러서 파세요
<submarine_> ㅋㅋ
<ggugi> 거짓말 아닌가요?
<ggugi> 저 가난해서.. ㅜ.ㅜ
<Alsen> Mac갖고 계신데 가난하시다니.. ㅋㅋ
<ggugi> Alsen: 님..
<Alsen> 저는 컴공 나왔지만 지금껏 놋북한번 사본적이 없답니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ggugi> 아는 행님이 고물상하는대욧
<ggugi> 비를 맞고 있는 사과가 보여서
<ggugi> 제가 먹엇습니다;;;
<Alsen> 헐;;
<ggugi> 이거 대박인가요?
<Alsen> 먼저, GET하신거 축하드리옵고, 판매보다는 사용쪽이 어떠신가요?
<ggugi> 이거 모에 쓰죠?
<ggugi> 디자인은 관심 없고.. 쩝..
<Alsen> submarine_ 중고놋북 그래픽만 단일메모리사용하면 되는건가요?
<submarine_> 10만원에서 30만원까지 가격 범위가
<Alsen> 램점유안하고?,
<ggugi> Alsen: 님.. 이거 시세가 정말 30만원인가요?
<Alsen> ggugi 시세는 정확히 모르겠네요. 한번 알아볼게요;; 이왕시작한 용팔이 ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> Alsen 네 일단은 그래픽카드가 ATI 여야해서
<ggugi> 참. Alsen 님. 이거 os 다시 못까나요?
<submarine_> 다시 깔아질텐데요
<Alsen> ggugi: g4 몇인치인가요? OS부분에서는 잘 모르겠네요. 그리고 그렇지는 않으시겠지만, 만약 장물판매하다 걸리시면 징역이라는 점;;;;
<Alsen> submarine_ 모니터 크기는 상관없나요?
<submarine_> 네ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 모니터는 제꺼인대 20.1 인치 해상도 해결했어요
<submarine_> 아 맞다
<submarine_> 장물인지 확인 꼭 하셔야
<ggugi> 장물은 아닙니다... 이 물건이.. 공장에서 나온건대..
<ggugi> 거래처에서 가저온거입니다..
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ네
<ggugi> 고물로 가져온거죠.
<ggugi> 아마 그 공장에서 g5로 구입햇을거에요
<Alsen> ggugi: 제품상태와 모니터크기에 따라서 가격이 달라지는데 [중고나라]를 통해서 확인해보니 보통 20~30선에서 거래되고 있네요.
<ggugi> 본체만 있어요
<ggugi> 케이스는 b급...
<Alsen> 녹붓이 아닌가요?
<ggugi> ;
<Alsen> 데탑??
<ggugi> 파워맥이욧
<ggugi> 넵
<Alsen> ggugi: 본체만 하실 경우 15만 정도 되네요
<ggugi> 오...
<ggugi> 팔릴려나;;
<Alsen> 제품 외관과 사양에 따라 가격은 변동가능하니 확인하세요
<ggugi> Alsen: 님.. os9.2도 다시 설치 가능하죠? 공시디만 있으면 되나요?
<Alsen> Mac은 사용해보지 않아서 정확한 답변을 드리기가 애매하네요
<submarine_> 분도님은 음주하러 가셨나요??
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> 출근?
<cartes> 우분투 채널에 폰트 좀 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<cartes> submarine_님 오랜만이네요 ^^;;
<submarine_> 네
<submarine_> 아 배고픈데 집에 먹을게 없어요
<cartes> cartes@DSN-03:~$ fc-cache -r
<cartes> /usr/share/fonts/cartes_fonts/VistaFonts: error scanning
<cartes> /usr/share/fonts/cartes_fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10: error scanning
<cartes> 저기 이렇게 나오는데 어떻게 하죠?
<Alsen> submarine_ 이제야 도와드리게 되었네요.. 아이콘 노트북 30만에 물건이 나와 있네요. 듀얼 CPU인데 그래픽이 128RAM이네요
<submarine_> 오홋~ 링크좀 알려주시면 들어가볼게요
<submarine_> ^0^
<Alsen> http://cafe.naver.com/joonggonara.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn%3Fclubid=10050146%26page=1%26menuid=334%26inCafeSearch=true%26searchBy=0%26query=ati%26includeAll=%26exclude=%26include=%26exact=%26searchdate=all%26media=0%26sortBy=date%26articleid=75513826%26referrerAllArticles=false
<Alsen> 중고나라 입니다
<Alsen> 회원가입 아니시면 확인 어려우십니다
<Alsen> cartes 스캔 에러라면 권한 문제 아닐까요?
<Alsen> 파일 속성 확인해보세요
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ확인했습니다. 그런데 그래픽 카드가 nvidia 인 것 같네요ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아 그렇네요
<Alsen> 다시 확인해 볼게요
<Alsen> http://cafe.naver.com/joonggonara.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn%3Fclubid=10050146%26page=1%26menuid=334%26inCafeSearch=true%26searchBy=0%26query=ati%26includeAll=%26exclude=%26include=%26exact=%26searchdate=all%26media=0%26sortBy=date%26articleid=75507163%26referrerAllArticles=false
<Alsen> 20만이네요
<cartes> Alsen 아하 감사합니다
<Alsen> cartes 해결 되었나요?
<cartes> 네에 고마워요^^
<Alsen> fontconfig update하시다가 에러나셨나요?
<cartes> fc-cache -r
<cartes> 이요
<cartes> 폰트새로 깔고 이것저것 맘에 들게 건드리는중이에요
<Alsen> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg132442.html
<Alsen> 비슷한 문제이니 확인해보세요
<submarine_> Alsen 감사합니다~
<submarine_> ㅎ
<Alsen> submarine_ 중고나라 거래시 직거래 추천드려요. 안그럼 택배와서 안에 벽돌만 들어있는 경우도 있답니다
<submarine_> ㅋㅋ네
<submarine_> 예전에 친구가 오토바이 거래 하는데 사기 당해서 직접 잡으러 간적도 있다는;;;
<Alsen> 중고나라는 제 개인적인 생각이지만 패쇄되어야 한다고 생각해서요. 하도 많이 데여서;; 글도 중구난방이고..
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 아.. MS 윈도의 ClearType Technology가 그리워지네요 ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 그건 폰트 크기 조절이 어렵지 않나요?
<bundo> submarine_  성윤이가 오바 하는데
<cartes> 클리어타입이요?
<bundo> 그래서 댓글 달아줌 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> cartes 제가 FONT이름인줄 알았네요 ㅋ
<bundo> 오바하면 죽여 뿌린다고 했는데도 ... 역시 능력자들 문제임
<cartes> 아아..
<cartes> 분도님 글타래 도움 잘됩니다 감사해요
<shriekout> 몇 일전에 http://gimp.kr 위키 크랙킹 당했어요
<shriekout> http://twitpic.com/4sd8n9
<shriekout> 복구하는건 별거 아닌데... 이거 귀찮게 하네요... =ㅅ=
<Alsen> submarine_ 세계에서 가장 큰 잠수함 '미시건호'라네요. http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/international/international_general/475972.html
<shriekout> 오늘 친구 전화와서 알았... =ㅅ=
<bundo> shriekout 헉 내가 조치 할께요
<bundo> 김프 사이트 페쇠 !!!
<shriekout> 커헉 =ㅅ=
<bundo> 일단 폐쇠로 대응해보자고요
<shriekout> 복구했습니다....
<shriekout> ...
<bundo> <== 화끈한 서버관리자ㅣ
<shriekout> 안 화끈하셔도... ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 쩝 알았어유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어 그러고 보니
<Alsen> 오호~
<Alsen> 인류를 위한 우분투 리눅스 책 예약이 되었다는 군요 ㅋ
<bundo> 오 shriekout  병희 보았남 ?
<bundo> 그친구 진짜 순박하징
<shriekout> 네
<submarine_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 그렇더군요 :)
<bundo> 남자끼리 잘하는 짓이당 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 쩝
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://gimp.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2537
<shriekout> 던킨 도너츠 가서... 도너스와 커피... 홀짝홀짝~ ㅋㅋ
<submarine_> Alsen님 글 이제 봤어요
<submarine_> 가장 큰 잠수함 미시건...ㅎ
<submarine_> 아 밥 먹어야하는디...
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 빵먹어요
<Alsen> 무사퇴근 완료하셨군요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 넵 :)
<yemharc> 이제 위키 수정하려구요
<yemharc> 질문글이 또 많아져서 손이 근질근질하긴 한데, 몸이 두개는 아니니 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 저는 아예 모르쇠~
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 포럼보다는 irc에 더 자주.. 아니 아예 여기로만 온다고 봐야죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> 제가 바빠집니다 ㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 사실 뭐, 좋아서 하는거니 투덜대는것도 웃긴거죠
<Alsen> 저는 백수고 초보니까 갠차나요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 진짜 질문에 대답하다 보면 실력이 금방 늘어나요
<Alsen> acer모니터 9만9천원이라네요 19인치
<ggugi> 흠냐흠냐
<ggugi> 잘되내
<ggugi> 셀디 351 3개 줏어왓는대
<ggugi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 셀디가 뭐죠?
<ggugi> 셀러론d요
<ggugi> 775 2.66
<Alsen> 달래된장국 끓이고 왔으요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<cartes> 안녕하세요 조물주님
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<ggugi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ\
<cartes> 저 이만 가볼게요 다들 안녕히
<jincreator> 네, 안녕히가세요.
<yemharc> 요즘은 이 시간에도 사람이 많네요 :)
<jincreator> 그러고보니 한때는 하루종일 대화가 없는 날도 있었는데 요즘 많이 활발해진 것 같네요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> 아오;;
<submarine_> 아직까지 뭐 먹을지 결정을 못했다는;;
<jincreator> 공기+모래 조합을 추천합니다.
<yemharc> 음
<submarine_> 대한민국 엄마들 대단하다는 생각이ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 우리 컨택터님 성함이 정세원님이신가요?
<submarine_> 매일 가족들 먹을것을 결정 해 주니;;
<yemharc> 그건 대단해요
<submarine_> 공기는 지금까지 니코틴과 타르 섞어서 많이 섭취했는데
<submarine_> 모래는 먹기가 쪼~깐 거시기 해 불것 같은디요
<submarine_> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 전 그래서 괴로운데요 ^^; 죄송합니다, 어머니...
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ갑자기 우정의무대 분위기
<bundo> 난왜 징병검사 소집 명령서가 안오죠 쩝
<jincreator> 컨택터님이 3분 계신데 그 중 한분이 정서원인지 정세원인지 정확한 성함은 잘 모르겠네요.
<jincreator> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko
<bundo> 꼭한번 군대 또 다고 싶은데...
<submarine_> 북에서는 찾고 난리가 났을거에요
<jincreator> bundo님, 저 내년에 신검 있으니 군대 대신 가주세요.
<bundo> jincreator  정서원 이방 seony 임
<submarine_> 분도님 북에 있는 애인에게 통지서 왔는지 확인요청을ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 하와이 거주
<submarine_> 아 맞다
<bundo> 컨택터 장제순
<submarine_> 다음번 세미나때
<jincreator> seony님인건 알았는데 한국 실명은 몰랐네요.
<bundo> 부컨택터 정서원 유형준
<submarine_> 제가 군 면제 받는 100가지 방법
<submarine_> 설명해드릴까요>?
<bundo> 나 해병갈려고요
<submarine_> 단순하고 효과 즉빵인걸로 골라서
<bundo> 쩝 면제 필요없심
<submarine_> 분도님 그러시면 안되요
<submarine_> 지금 가심 1040기가 넘을텐데;;
<yemharc> bundo, http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=start 지금 수정되고 있는지 한번 봐주시겠어요?
<submarine_> 1140기
<submarine_> 1140기면;; ㅎㄷㄷ
<bundo> yemharc 컨택터 틀렸음
<bundo> 장제순
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 암튼 머 위키니깐 고치면 됨 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 지금 위키가
<yemharc> 위쪽에 아이콘 누르면 포럼으로 가서
<yemharc> 페이지 메인에 붙인 로고에다 일단 위키링크 걸어놨어요
<bundo> Wiki(English) : Current Page 는  로코팀 위키임
<bundo> 에휴 잘 모르는 사람이 메인 고치는거 걍 뻘짓인드
<bundo> 에휴 잘 모르는 사람이 메인 고치는거 걍 뻘짓인듯
<yemharc> 영어로 된 부분들은 영어위키랑 로코팀에서 뜯어다 보면서 고치고 있어요
<yemharc> 일단 틀은 잡아놔야 누가 수정하죠 ㅠ
<bundo> 근데 메인을 저리 고치는게 효과 적일까요 ?
<bundo> 내용 목차나 잘정리 하는게 필요한듯
<yemharc> 일단 작성해서 모양새 보려구요
<bundo> 암튼 알어서 하세요
<yemharc> 목차도 분류별로 페이퍼 만들어 놨습니다
<bundo> 후지면 전으로 백하면 되닊ㄴ..
<yemharc> 일단 하고 아니다 싶은건 뜯어고치죠
<bundo> 우분투 한국 사용자 모임은
<bundo> 포럼이 아닙니다.
<bundo> 포럼은 5개 자원 중 하나일뿐임
<bundo> 이해 잘 안되시죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 그냥 모임으로 적을까요?
<bundo>  우분투한국 사용자 모임
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 1. 위키
<bundo> 2. IRC
<bundo> 3. 포럼
<bundo> 4. 메일링
<bundo> 5. 번역팀
<yemharc> 지금 포럼으로 적어놓은 부분이 있나요;; 다 모임으로 표기되어 있습니다;;
<bundo> 을 자원으로 하는 승인된 한국 로코팀입니다.
<Alsen> 우분투: 한국 사용자 모임
<yemharc> 아하
<jincreator> 우분투 한국 사용자 모임 사이트에 대한 대대적인 변화가 일어나는 것 같네요.
<yemharc> bundo, 문제가 하나 더 있네요
<yemharc> 웹사이트 부분과 포럼 부분이 ubuntu-kr.org와 ubuntu.or.kr 로 일단 겹칩니다. 로코팀 표기대로 일단 따로따로 표기하겠습니다
<Alsen> 우분투: 한국 사용자 모임(Ubuntu: Korea User Group), Ver. Conbuntu 11.04 Released
<bundo> 암튼 그런데 현재 포럼을 메인으로 뜨운거고
<bundo> 런치패드에 사실 그 근거를 두고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> yemharc 로코팀 멤버인가요 ?
<Alsen> 어렵다... 에잉~ 굿이나 보고 떡이나 먹어야게따.. = ㅅ=)
<yemharc> bundo, 아직 멤버등록 안했습니다
<CuBric> 으하함
<bundo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ko 멤버 등록 부터 해보십시오
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 그럼 더 이해 될것입니다, 우리 조직이 어떤 구조인지
<CuBric> 응 저 링크는 먼가요?
<bundo> 우리 모임의 근본 사이트입니다.
<Alsen> 왜 영어로 써있어요??
<bundo> 포럼은 우분투한국로코팀이 가진 자원 5개중 하나 일뿐입니다.
<bundo> 그리고 제가 왜 오너(주인) 대표인지 알수 있는 근거 입니다.
<bundo> 헤헤
<CuBric> 분도님 이거 아무나 가입할수 있는건 아니네요
<bundo> 네.
<bundo> 우분투 회원 멤버쉽에 사인해야합니다.
<bundo> 자신의 gpg키로 하는거지요
<CuBric> 먼가 남다른 재능이 있어야 하나요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 얼굴이 일단 미남이어야 해요
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<bundo> 그래서 임수도 맴버죠
<imsu> 오예~~ 이맥스로 irc 접속 성공 캬캬
<imsu> 역시 이맥스 짱 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, join 했습니다
<bundo> 왜 안왔스 토요일 ?
<imsu> bundo: 동아리 행사. .ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<bundo> yemharc 자격이 안됩니다.
<bundo> 우분투 회원 멤버쉽에 사인해야합니다.
<yemharc> 넵
<bundo> 자신의 gpg키로 하는거지요
<bundo> yemharc  http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=launchpad
<Alsen> PGP키가 만들기 번거롭군요 ㅎ
<imsu> 아.. 근데;;; 누가 접속했는지는 안보이는군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 이걸 4년전에 3달반 걸려 성공한 이가 있습니다.
<Alsen> 인증서 같은 개념
<bundo> 그리고 글을썻지요
<bundo> 그게 저입니다.
<imsu> 런치패드 말씀하시는거에요?
<bundo> 우분투회원 규칙에 사인해야 멤버 가입 됩니다.
<bundo> imsu 어
<imsu> bundo: 저도 한 1주일 걸렸던거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저리가 흥
<Alsen> 오전에 참 바쁘셨겠어요 2008/09/10 수 10:11 am
<imsu> bundo: 전 남의 글 보고 따라했잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 예쓰~!
<Alsen> 웹무비 1등
<bundo> yemharc 국제적으로요 우리 근거는요
<bundo> 승인된 로코팀에 있습니다,
<bundo> 그래서 CD도 500장 받고
<Alsen> bundo, 로코가 무슨 뜻이예요?
<bundo> 지역
<Alsen> location?
<bundo> 네..
<Alsen> 아..
<Alsen> LOCO가 그의미인가요? 검색하니 이런것만 나오던데;;
<bundo> 따사서 우리는 한국서 우분투 이름을 쓸수있고 대표할수 있는 근거 입니다.
<bundo> 따라서
<Alsen> 소속감이 있다는 건 참 좋은 거죠
<Alsen> 서로 도울 수도 있고 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 질문! 서버운영에 따른 예산은 어디서 충족하세요? 회원비??
<bundo> 어우선 우리 좀더 알려면
<bundo> 서버는 무료죠 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 지원금 없나요?
<bundo> 암튼 조직이 어떤 근거를 두고 있나 알아야 죠
<bundo> 지원금 있죠
<Alsen> 하다못해 회원끼리 친목도모하려면 자금이 필요하실텐데;;
<bundo> 리더들이 추렴하죠
<Alsen> 괜히 리더가 아니로군요
<bundo> 삥도 띁고요
<bundo> 임수 한테 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 역시 리더는 강해야함..
<bundo> 우리 서버 대주겠다는곳 좀 있습니다.
<Alsen> 서버 여기저기 뿌려놓으면 좋져;;
<bundo> 다음 & cdn network & 서울시립대
<Alsen> DDoS공격 대응도 가능하고;;
<bundo> 근데 다 관망중입니다.
<bundo> 시림대 이전 추진 중입니다.
<bundo> 텐지망이거든요
<yemharc> 분도님 삥은 좀 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 테라 비트
<Alsen> 오오오
<yemharc> 키 만드는게 오래걸리네요;;
<Alsen> 시립대 쫌 빠르긴하죠.. 카이스트쪽도 갠춘하고
<Alsen> cygwin 파일도 시립대인가 카이스트인가 있던데;;
<yemharc> 그거면 카이스트요
<Alsen> 아 그래요? ㅋ
<Alsen> 우분투 처음 접했을 때가 언제더라.. 아마 07~08년도 쯤;; 오래되었네요. 그런게 실력은 하수라니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 키 동기화까지 종료
<yemharc> bundo, 넵 완료된거 같습니다. 승인메일 확인했어요
<bundo> 젠장 술마시고 실수 했음
<bundo> 승인 할사람 안하고
<bundo> yemharc 를 승인 했군요
<yemharc> ?!
<bundo> 아직 승인 요건 안됩니다.
<yemharc> 사인이 안된거군요
<ndsin> 영구 추방!
<jincreator> 카르마?
<bundo> 아니
<bundo> 카르마는 번역팀
<bundo> 아직 우분투 멤버쉽 사인 안됬음
<bundo> 그래서 추방함 쩝
<ndsin> 나이쓰!
<ndsin> (내가 왜 좋아하지?.._
<bundo> 다른 사람 추가 했음
<bundo> 그 사람은 자격 되는데 잘못처리함 으윽
<bundo> 이거 서니보고 하라고 한거인데
<bundo> 갠히 내가 술먹고 나서서 사고침
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> yemharc
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 지금 핑거프린트 단계입니다
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1304349216.png
<bundo> Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:
<bundo>     Yes 필요
<bundo> 사인전에 읽어 보세요
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 번역본 http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=code_of_conduct
<bundo> 저 사항에 동의한 이들이 우분투 로코팀 멤버들 입니다 ㅎ헤
<CuBric> 분도님
<bundo> 네
<CuBric> 멤버가 되면 어떤 일을 하게 되는건가요
<bundo> 참여 기부 = 권리 의무
<CuBric> 흠
<CuBric> GNU 개념과 상통하는건가요?
<bundo> 우분투를 버박에 설치해본 이도 회원입니다.
<bundo> 단 로코팀 멤버는 더 이상을 요구합니다.
<bundo> 그리고 우분투 리더는 더 활동을 요구합니다.
<bundo> 대충 그리보시면 됩니다.
<CuBric> 심오한걸요
<Alsen> 우분투 멤버는 밥만 먹으면 되지만, 로코팀은 밥을 차려줘야 합니다.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 삶은 고난의 연속
<bundo> Alsen ㅎㅎ ~
<Alsen> 밥 차려주시는 분들이라 생각하심 편해요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 알센님도 로코멤버?
<Alsen> 전 백수초보라서 안껴줌
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 저랑 같이 놀아요
<Alsen> 네넹 ㅋ
<CuBric> 히힛
<CuBric> 짝짝꿍
<CuBric> 제가 가끔 디셈버 5단고음을 보여드릴게요
<Alsen> 정중히 사양할게요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 전현무가 하는 그런 야리꾸리 고음부스터 아니에요
<bundo> 암튼 우리를 포럼만 생각하는게 처음 우리에게 온분들 반응인데요
<bundo> 사실 그게 아님을 이야기 해본것입니다.
<CuBric> 포럼은 몸에서 한부분일뿐 인거죠?
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 김기창 교수님 경우
<bundo> 메일링만 회원 이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 저도 메일링만
<bundo> 권순선 님도 마찬가지고요
<bundo> 엔신은 포럼도 회원이잖아요
<ndsin> 으헝
<ndsin> 들켰다
<CuBric> 누군지 모르는 1인...
<bundo> 김기창교수님 = 오픈웹운동
<bundo> 권순선 님 = KLDP 운영자
<ndsin> 그냥 유명하신 분들임
<CuBric> 음.... (긁적)
<Alsen> Cubric님 관심이 상당히 있으것 같은데요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 아 언제 부턴가 우분투가 다운로드 방식으로 바뀐건가요
<CuBric> 꽤 오래전부터 시디배포 신청해서 받아왔던지라 갑자기 바뀐 방식은 좀 의야해 했거든요
<Alsen> 전 시작부터 다운했는데;;
<CuBric> 전 다 시디받았어요
<CuBric> 무료배포 신청해서
<Alsen> 08부터 저는 받았나봐요 그때는 다운로드 방식
<CuBric> 5 인가 6 부터 받았거든요
<Alsen> 오래 되셨네요
<CuBric> 기억이 가물가물 하네요
<bundo> 11.04부터 CD를 개인에게 배송안해주기에
<bundo> 우리가 배송해줄까 준비중입니다.
<CuBric> 버전 10도 다운받았어요
<CuBric> 무료배송이 없어진거 같아요
<ndsin> 삶은 으헝
<ndsin> 고난의 연속
<bundo> ndsin 참 뽀빠이님 시스토코리아 로 았음
<bundo> ndsin 참 뽀빠이님 시스토코리아 로 이직했음
<ndsin> 아
<bundo> 시스코 코리아
<CuBric> 그 고난을 헤쳐가기에 우리 삶은 더 단단해지고 값진것이 되는것이지요
<ndsin> 그렇군요
<ndsin> 저도 이직하고 싶네여
<CuBric> 어 저 ccna 가지고 있는데 이직에 도움이 될까요
<Alsen> 베타뉴스 대표성함이 '이직' 인데;;
<ndsin> 그럴리가요 *^^*
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> CCNP따세요
<CuBric> 알센님
<bundo> 예전 PC통신떄 유니탤서 윈도우즈 동호회 시삽 이었음 이직
<CuBric> 지금 헤드폰 온거 에이징 한다고 소울장르로 듣고 있는데
<CuBric> 좋아용
<ndsin> 으헝 난 하이텔 풀뿌리 부시삽이었는뎅(하이텔 망하기 직전)
<CuBric> 난 케텔 유저였는데
<bundo> 풀뿌리 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 머하는 동호회에요 ?
<ndsin> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 전 그냥 새롬테이타맨 켜고 야사만 다운받았어요
<CuBric> 풀뿌리 캐서 먹는?
<ndsin> 까먹었는데 피시통신 연합 뭐 그런거였던거같음
<CuBric> 분도님
<CuBric> 자꾸 분도님 보면요
<Alsen> 헤드폰도 에이징이란게 있나요?
<CuBric> 네
<Alsen> 핸드폰이 에이징(데이터 이동)을 하는거 아닌가요?
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 알센님.......
<CuBric> 길들이기 라는 뜻입니다
<CuBric> 자기가 원하는 소리를 얻기위한
<Alsen> 음.. 그럼 에이징 마치고 택배로 보내주세요
<CuBric> 시러요
<Alsen> 왜요
<CuBric> 내꺼에요
<Alsen> 잠깐 써봐요.. - _-;;
<CuBric> 칫~
<CuBric> 알센님도 하나 지르세요
<Alsen> taming <- 길들여진;;
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<Alsen> tamer 길들이는 사람
<ndsin> 저분 왠지 울티마 매니아였을법하네요
<CuBric> 알센님요?
<ndsin> 네
<Alsen> 저 헤드셋  Britz껀데 그냥저냥 써요
<Alsen> 엔신님 정답
<Alsen> 5년 플레이했다죠
<CuBric> 전 소니 모니터링용 이에요
<ndsin> 자 정답 맞췄으니 상품으로 맥북을 주시지요
<Alsen> 저도 구경만 해본 맥북인데요;;
<CuBric> 저 맥북프로 써용~
<Alsen> 맥을 태어나서 써본적은 친구꺼 키노트때 잠깐;;
<ndsin> 맥북 프로 좋아요?
<CuBric> 넹
<ndsin> 무게가 2kg 라 무겁던데
<Alsen> 전 놋북도 사본적 없네요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 전 그걸 매일 지고 댕겨요
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ 왜 맨날 지고 댕겨요
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 지다 = 들다
<Alsen> 들다= 둘러메다
<CuBric> 알센=알을 세다
<yemharc> 음 분도님 나가셨네
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다...
<Alsen> Alsen = 올슨 이라고도 읽히네요;;
<Alsen> 주무세요
<CuBric> 전 내일만 나가면
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 수목금토일 쉬어요
<Alsen> 전 매일 쉬는데요... - _-?
<CuBric> 그건 화이트핸드
<CuBric> 알센님은 어디사시는지요
<Alsen> 서울이요
<CuBric> 서울어디쯤이세요
<Alsen> 강남이요
<CuBric> 헉
<CuBric> 강남
<CuBric> 역삼동이 삼실이에요
<Alsen> 오오~
<Alsen> 쳐들어가봐도 되나요? 백수라 할게 없는데
<CuBric> 쳐들어 오면
<CuBric> 쪼가 냅니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 쳇
<CuBric> 근처에 오는순간
<CuBric> 디셈버 5단고음으로
<CuBric> 음파 공격
<Alsen> 아이유 사진으로 차단.
<CuBric> 아참
<CuBric> 저 오늘 미투데이에서 아이유한테 귓말 받았어요
<CuBric> 오빠 아푸지 마세요 라고
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아프지 말라고요?
<CuBric> 넹
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 저도 받았어요
<CuBric> 뻥
<Alsen> 만나자고.. *- _-*
<CuBric> 훗
<Alsen> 방송타면 말해줄게요
<CuBric> 관심무
<CuBric> 핫팬츠 사진이나 보내드릴까요
<Alsen> 전 덕후가 아닌데요;;
<CuBric> 아이유인데....
<Alsen> 똘방져서 좋아하는거지 몸매때문에 좋아하는게 아니예요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 전 갸 시건방져 보여서
<Alsen> 이건 마치 BMK노래가 좋은거지, 그녀의 몸매가 좋은게 아니듯이;;
<CuBric> 철딱써니 없어 보임
<Alsen> 조용해졌으니 호구조사 해보죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ??
<Alsen> 나이, 하시는 일(회사명), 업계경력 정도?
<CuBric> 30대 현대그룹계열사 직원 경력은 그다지
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 우와~
<CuBric> 자 알센님
<Alsen> 전 28, 백수, 업계경력 2년차.. = ㅅ=)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 제가 좀 경력 있어 보이는 데요? ㅋ
<CuBric> 투잡 하는중
<ndsin> 삶은 고난
<CuBric> 피시방 동업으로 운영중
<Alsen> 어? 예전에 동네주변에 그러한 사람 있었는데?
<CuBric> 집은 강남아님
<Alsen> 회사원인데 피시방 사장이었던 사람 있었는데
<Alsen> 최근에 주변 지나가다 봤더니 피시방 망해있음;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 어 알센님하고
<CuBric> 나하고 딱 10살차이
<Alsen> 아 제길슨. 한참 형이네..
<CuBric> 크크
<Alsen> 한두살 차이면 맞먹으려고 했는데;;
<Alsen> 나이가 깡패임.. 쳇
<CuBric> 그리고 5살아들 의 아빠
<Alsen> 미래에 생길 아들의 아빠;;
<CuBric> 기약없는....
<ndsin> 그건 모름니다
<ndsin> 혼자 사실지...
<Alsen> 그렇죠..
<Alsen> 엔신님 제 와이프랍니다.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> Dual Life
<ndsin> 알센님 많이 궁핍하신듯....
<Alsen> 그러게요 많이 지저분해졌네요.. 쳇
<CuBric> 크크
<CuBric> 헉
<CuBric> 가만히 생각해보니
<CuBric> 데탑이... 어느세 4대...
<Alsen> 글로비스 인가, 모비스인가.. 거기에 친구 다니는데;;
<Alsen> 우락부락하게 생긴 친구임;;
<CuBric> 거긴 모름
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 2~3년차 연봉은
<ndsin> 얼마가 적절할까요
<Alsen> 자동차 쪽에서 뭐한다고 했는데 까묵음;
<CuBric> 연봉은 회사마다 달라요
<Alsen> 재무제표+회사원수+주식상황+미래가치+a 정도 생각하셔서 연봉협상 하시면 될듯.. 뭐 어차피 개인 역량으로 귀결될테지만;;
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 성과없으면 인센티브 없는 더러운 세상;;
<CuBric> 알센님
<CuBric> 취직 하세요
<Alsen> 넴
<Alsen> 해야죠
<ndsin> 요즘
<ndsin> 귀농에 대한 열망이 조금씩 생겨서 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 저에겐 작은 어촌이 있기에;;
<CuBric> 전 울아들 좀 크면
<ndsin> 사회생활은 이제 일년 반차 조금 넘었는데
<CuBric> 이민 갈 계획이 있지요
<Alsen> 이번에 '중복'이가 새끼낳아서.. ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 새끼가 아직 덜 자라서 엉덩이 질질 끌고 다닌데요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 회사 생활은 미래가 안보이는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 이번주에 보고 오려구요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 좀 크면 이민은 커녕 이사가는것도 꺼릴거예요
<Alsen> 친구를 다 떠나보내야 하니까요
<Alsen> 성격에 변화가 오기 때문에 생각 많이 하셔야 될듯
<ndsin> 친구란건 인생의 동반자이지 주체는 아니지 않나요
<ndsin> 굉장히 이기적인 이야기지만
<ndsin> 친구랑 헤어져서 몇년 못만난다고 친구 없어서 죽겠다 하진 않을꺼같네요
<Alsen> 그런가요?
<CuBric> 그렇치요
<ndsin> 어딜 가더라도 친구는 또 생기니까요
<Alsen> 두분은 어른이시네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 전 아이의 입장에서 바라봤던 건데.. .두분은 어른의 입장에서 바라보시네요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 학창시절에 3번의 이사 경험으로 비춰보면
<ndsin> 친구는 항상 생기더군요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 물론 당시에는 부모님이 미웠지만요
<Alsen> 음.. 엔신님 그건 조금 조심스러우셔야 될듯요;;
<Alsen> 자신이 이렇게 되었으니, 너도 이렇게 될 것이라는 건... ;;;;;
<Alsen> 모르겠네요.. 저는 조심스러워요.. 자라나는 친구들이니까요..
<Alsen> 제 자녀가 아니라서 더더욱 가타부타 하지도 못하구요
<Alsen> 다만, 고심하셔서 좋은 결정하시길 바랄뿐이죠
<ndsin> 일단 애 생기면 고민해보겠습니다
<ndsin> 그 전에 여친 생기면 고민해보도록 하겠습니다
<CuBric> 하암
<Alsen> 원래라면 지금 이시간에 한창 데이트해야할 시간이라죠? ㅋ
<Alsen> 새벽 1시.. 서로 데려다주네 마네 하면서 공원, 놀이터 등에서 한참을 속삭이죠..
<CuBric> 저라면 데려다 주네 마네 가 아니라
<CuBric> 모텔로......
<Alsen> 아흑;;
<Alsen> 저같은 어린 동생에게 가혹한 현실을;;
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<ndsin> 저라도 바로 모텔
<ndsin> 낼도 있는데 피곤한데 뭘 데려다줌
<ndsin> 빨리 쉬는게 낫지...
<Alsen> 로망이라곤 메말라버린, 어른들이로군요;;
<CuBric> 에이핑크 뮤비 보면서 떠오르는건 쟈들 7명이니
<CuBric> 월~일 까지 돌아가면서....
<CuBric> 아흑
<Alsen> 쉬는날이 없는것이로군요
<CuBric> 훗
<ndsin> 제가 알센님보다 어립니다
<Alsen> 나이가?
<ndsin> 비밀 *^^*
<Alsen> 40대로 당첨
<ndsin> 버리;만ㅇ럼;닐아ㅓㅁㄴ;ㅇ리
<Alsen> 타임머신타고, 내일모레 환갑으로 복귀;;
<CuBric> 난 다시 태어난다면 꽃미녀로 태어날것임
<Alsen> 꽃미녀->꽃의 미녀 -> 엄지공주?
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 키 165 이상
<ndsin> 귀에 꽃 꽃으면 狂녀라고도 하지요
<CuBric> 허리 23인치
<CuBric> 몸무게 44~5
<CuBric> 슬슬 자볼까나요
<Alsen> 주무세요
<Alsen> 에이핑크뉴스란거 보는데 이게 뭔지. = ㅅ=
<CuBric> ??
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 평일인데
<ndsin> 맥주 1000cc 먹었군요
<ndsin> 내가 왜 술을 먹었을까
<Alsen> 돈이 있으니까요
<CuBric> 술담배 안하는 1인
<Alsen> 술담배 다 하는 1인
<Alsen> 에이핑크 다 어벙하게 생겼네요
<CuBric> 애들이니까요
<Alsen> 더구나 기획사에서 교육시켜놓은 듯한 냄새가 심하게 나네요;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 어떤 그룹이 안그런가요
<Alsen> SES
<Alsen> 바다군이 있기에 안그렇더라구요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 하루에 평균데뷔 하는 팀이 100개 인데요
<CuBric> 그중에 이렇게 티비나 대중매체에 알려지는 팀은 아주 극한이지요
<Alsen> 많이 알고 계시네요~ ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그냥 그런거지요
<Alsen> 나중에 기회가 된다면 같이 SM기획사 가봐요
<ndsin> 자야겠네요
<Alsen> 굿밤이요!~
<ndsin> 깨어있어봤자 슬프기만하니
<CuBric> ??
<ndsin> 담에 봐요
<Alsen> 네넹
<ndsin> 삶은 고난의 연속인가보네요
<ndsin> 으헝
<ndsin> 그럼 굳밤
<Alsen> 굿밤
<Alsen> 주무실 분들은 어여 주무세요
<Alsen> 1시 30분 이네요
<Alsen> 8:30 부터 책보기 시작했는데 지금 1:30
<Alsen> 한페이지 봤네요;;
<CuBric> 굿나잇 세뇨리타
<Alsen> 굿밤이요~ 주무세요~~
<imsu> 분도님 나가셨나요 ? ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 그런듯요;;
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ 분도님 미남 발언;;;; 제가 블로그에 올렸어요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 잘하셨어요..
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> http://zyo-zyo-textcube.blogspot.com/2011/05/irc-ubuntu-ko.html
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> irc.freenode.org 주소 이거 아닌가요??
<Alsen> 헐 저도 있네요..
<imsu> 어 잘못 썻나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> irc.ubuntu.com
<imsu> 맞는데용 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 제껏도 맞음. ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 깜짝 놀랬잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 뭐 이래저래 하는거죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 오랜만에 글 올리는건데;; 잘 못 올린줄 알고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어제 11.04로 업그레이드 하다가 커널 패닉 나와서 ;;;; 다시 설치했더니;; 이것 저것 할게 많네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Alsen> 저도 이것저것 올려야 하는데 계속 딜레이 시키고 있네요;;
<Alsen> 내일은 기사자료좀 수집해서 포스팅좀 해야겠네요
<imsu> 기사?? 기자세요?
<Alsen> 아뇨..
<Alsen> 제 블로그는 제가 기자겠죠.. 뭐;;
<Alsen> 제가 사장이고 제가 편집장이고;;
<imsu> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 지금은 FC서울 감독이예요
<Alsen> 2010시즌을 마무리 하고 있다죠
<imsu> 엥?? 피파 온라인? ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> FM
<imsu> 아니면;; 풋볼매니저?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우승 하셨습니까?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 아직 10월이예요
<imsu> 폐인 게임;; 저도 해봐서 알죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그 뒤로 그냥 삭제하고;; 지워버렸습니다. ㅋ
<imsu> 다시는 이 게임을 하지 않으리;; 다짐을 하며 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전날 밤 아홉시에 시작 했는데 ;; 이제 자야겠다;; 하니;; 새벽 6시 된 게임;;
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Alsen> 세이브 날짜를 확인해보니 3월23일에 했더군요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 한달 반만에 플레이를;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 감회가 새로우시겠습니당 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 그냥 저냥 경기보고 싶을때 하면 재미있어요;;
<imsu> 우분투에서도 풋매가 돌아가나요?
<Alsen> 아뇨
<imsu> 흠흠;;
<Alsen> 윈도우에서 돌아가요
<imsu> 아쉽다 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 리눅스에서는 되는게 없네요;; 와인을 제외하고는 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 우주게임 하세요
<imsu> ??
<Alsen> 이브온라인 잘 돌아가요
<imsu> 웹 게임인가요?
<Alsen> 아뇨 온라인게임
<Alsen> 그래픽이 좀 쩔죠
<imsu> 헙헙
<imsu> 와인 설치 안해도 되는거에요?
<Alsen> 14일인가 무료로 가능하고 그정도 플레이하면 돈주고 기간 살수 있다네요.. 게임돈으로;;
<Alsen> 와인 필요없을거예요. 리눅스 플랫폼 지원하니까
<imsu> 아 글쿤요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이런 유료 게임인가 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 직접 찾아보시고 결정하세요
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> 전 돈주고 게임 안해서요 피방 제외하고는 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 플레이하시다보면 충분히 게임돈으로 결제가능하실거라 사료되네요
<imsu> 아직 한 번도 결제해본 기억이 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저도 돈주고 게임을 안하는지라;;
<Alsen> 50원도 아까워요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 저도요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그럼 라그나로크 부분유료니까 그걸 하셔도 될듯
<imsu> 힝힝;;
<imsu> 유료 게임은 한 번 시작하면 주최할 수 없을거 같아서 아예 결제게임 자체를 안해요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 부분유료게임까지는 전 그냥 하는데요
<Alsen> 유료템만 안사면 되니까요
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> ..
<imsu> 라그나로크도 그럼 우분투에서 돌아가나요?
<Alsen> 정확히는 안해봐서 몰라요 ㅋ
<imsu> 오메 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저는 게임MD가 아니니까요 ㅎ
<imsu> 전 윈도우가 안깔려있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 좀 찾아볼게요
<Alsen> 리눅스 게임
<imsu> 스타할 때만 전원을 키는 스타전용 컴터가 따로 있지요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> www.vendetta-online.com
<Alsen> spring.clan-sy.com
<Alsen> 와인이 지원하는 대표 게임
<Alsen> 고딕 3.1.x
<Alsen> 길드 워
<Alsen> 더 심 2.x
<Alsen> 더 위처 1.0
<Alsen> 레프트 4 데드
<Alsen> 매직 : 더 게더링 온라인 3.x
<Alsen> 바이오쇼크 1.0
<Alsen> 슈프림 커맨더
<Alsen> 스타크래프트 브루드 워
<Alsen> 스팀
<Alsen> 워크래프트 III : 더 프로즌 쓰론 1.x
<Alsen> 워해머 온라인
<Alsen> 월드 오브 워크래프트 3.2.x
<Alsen> 카운터 스트라이크
<Alsen> 커맨드 앤 컨커
<Alsen> 콜 오브 듀티 4: 모던 워패어 1.7
<Alsen> 팀 포트리스 2
<Alsen> 파이널 판타지 XI
<Alsen> 펑크버스터 번들
<Alsen> 폴아웃 3.1.x
<Alsen> EVE 온라인 6.13.x
<imsu> 우헤헥 와인 시러용 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 하드웨어 가속 하세요
<Alsen> http://www.tuxgames.com/
<Alsen> 리눅스용 게임들을 알려주는 사이트네요
<Alsen> 엑삼이 상위등급이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> X3재미있음;
<imsu> 그나마 예전에 좀 하던게 배틀 뭐더라 턴방식 게임인데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 심심할 때 가끔 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 엑삼은 무슨 게임인가요?
<Alsen> 우주 게임이요
<Alsen> 그것도 악마의 게임인지라
<Alsen> 검색해서 사진 보세요
<Alsen> 동영상이나
<Alsen> 이건 피시게임이예요
<Alsen> 온라인 아님
<imsu> 아 그런가요??
<imsu> 서니님이 전에 소개해 주신 게임인가?
<Alsen> 제법 많은 분들이 하셨죠..
<imsu> 그 혹시 문명이랑 몇 개가 악마게임이라면서요? ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 네
<submarine_> 어이쿠;; 이시간까지 안주무시고
<Alsen> 근데 저는 문명에서 마약의 향기를 못맡았어요
<Alsen> 심시티만도 못한 게임;;
<Alsen> submarine_ 식사하셨어요? 배고프시다고 아까;;
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ문명
<submarine_> ㅋㅋ네
<imsu> 서니님이 그러시던데 문명 클리닉 센터도 있다고;; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흠..
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세용 ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> 문명이 한번 하면 시간 엄청 뺏겨요;; 저는
<yemharc> imsu, 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> submarine_: Battle for wesnoth 라는 게임 해 보셨나요?
<submarine_> 아 아니요ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 우분투 기본 게임인데 턴 방식이에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영어 공부하는 재미가 쏠쏠 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ네
<imsu> 기본은 아니고 소프트웨어 설치해야하는구나 ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ저는 게임은 잘 안하는데 한번 하면 푹 빠지는 타입이라;;
<yemharc> http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=start
<submarine_> 요새 놋북으로 콜오브듀티 블랙옵스 하고 있는데
<submarine_> 이것도 중독성이 보통이 아니더라구요;;
<imsu> 콜~~~ 헉;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<submarine_> 윈도우를 켤때는 게임ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 스타전용 컴퓨터가 따로 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 블랙옵스 엔딩 봤음
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ전용 컴퓨터가 있으시다니 부럽습니다ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 이 링크는?? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> submarine_: 컴터가 후져서요 ㅋㅋ 제 메인 PC 는 노트북 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<yemharc> imsu, 분도님과 상의하고서 수정작업 시작했습니다
<submarine_> 저도 블랙옵스 설치하고 그날 엔딩ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> FM은 아직 엔딩 못봄;
<yemharc> 이제 색인 만드는 중;;
<Alsen> x3도 아직 엔딩 못봄
<yemharc> 색인(x) 목차(o)
<imsu> 아하 ㅋㅋ 제가 예전에 그냥 건의만 했던 건데 실제로 하시는 군요 ㅎㅎㅎ 고생이십니당 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 잘 보이나요?
<submarine_> 아 혹시 대학생 있으신가요??
<yemharc> 아까부터 퍼미션 에러메세지가 하나 계속 떠서...
<yemharc> 대학다닐 나이지만 직장인입니다 OTL
<submarine_> 아님 대학원생이나
<imsu> submarine_: 왜용? ㅋㅋ 주변에 대학원생 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> 시간날 때 혼자서 문제 풀어보고 하는데
<imsu> yemharc: 색인은 나중에 넣으실 건가요?
<submarine_> 혼자 하니까 제대로 하는건지도 잘 모르겠고 해서요;;
<yemharc> 아뇨 색인을 먼저 작업하는 중이에요ㅛ
<submarine_> 수학이나 물리 전공하시는 분 아시면 소개좀ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 목차 만들고
<yemharc> 색인 들어가고
<imsu> submarine_: 무슨 내용인데요? 같이 놀아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 내용이 얼마 없어서 정리하면서 만드느것보다 만들고 끼워넣는게 낫겠더라구요
<imsu> 전 그냥 전자공학 전공이라 ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> 그냥 주변에 있는것들 계산하고 하는데
<Alsen> 헐
<Alsen> 자연...
<submarine_> ㅋㅋ
<submarine_> 미친놈 아닙니다ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아뇨 수준이 높으신거예요.
<imsu> yemharc: 그냥 제 느낌인데요 예를들어 웹사이트랑 런치패드랑 줄간격이 좀 멀지 않나요?
<Alsen> 기본 역학을 마스터 하셨단 이야기니까
<Alsen> 기하학 보실 수 있는 정도면 끝난거죠 뭐,
<yemharc> imsu, 느낌이 아니라 실제로 2칸 띄워놓은겁니다
<yemharc> 붙여놓으면 구분이 잘 안가고 같은 리스트로 보여요
<Alsen> 수학, 물리 끝입니다용~
<imsu> yemharc: 아예 그럼 사용자모임 페이지를 따로 만드는건 어떨까요?
<Alsen> 18경기 10골 넣은 스트라이커를 어떻게 처리하나 고심중;;
<submarine_> 리눅스 공부도 하고 싶은데 어디가서 배워야하나 그래요;; ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 그 부분은 지금 고민중이에요
<Alsen> 러시아에 이런 선수가 있다니;;
<Alsen> 리눅스는 책보세요
<Alsen> 그게 제일이예요
<yemharc> 아까 분도님은 '우리 커뮤니티는 5개의 요소가 모여서 이루어진다'라고 열변(?)을 하고 가셔서..
<Alsen> 책보면서 공부하시고 모르는거 이런 곳에서 물어보는게 가장 합리적
<submarine_> 책은 이것저것 보고 있는데 도통 뭔소린지;;
<Alsen> 그 뭔소리를 물어보세요
<imsu> submarine_: 무슨 내용 보고 계시는데요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu, 일단 저대로 놓고 목차 만든 다음에 내일 의견듣고 수정해야죠
<Alsen> 예를 들어~samba는 브라질에서 온건가요? 삼바~
<Alsen> 이래도 알려드릴게요
<submarine_> 지앤선에서 나온 우분투 리눅스 툴박스라는 책 보고 있는데요
<Alsen> 오 좋아요
<imsu> yemharc: 넹 ㅎㅎ 근데 보통 위키는 사람들이 원하는 내용 기본적인 내용 보려고 찾아오는게 대부분이 아닐까 싶어서요
<Alsen> 저도 그책 훑어봤어요
<imsu> 헙헙;; 전 책은 통 보지를 않아서 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 소설책 즐겨봄; ㅋ
<Alsen> 암튼,
<yemharc> imsu, 저걸 메인에서 내린다고 해도 목차에 한줄 끼워넣고 저 소스는 그대로 복붙하면 끝이니까요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 게다가 지금 퍼미션 문제도 있어서 새 페이지 생성이 안되고 있어요
<imsu> yemharc: 넹 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 내일 수정하고 알려주신다더군요
<submarine_> 명령어 이런거 보면 느끼는게 "뭐여 그래서 이걸 어따 입력하라고?" 이런 상황이라...
<Alsen> Denied Permission 이라고 뜨나요?
<Alsen> 음.. 저는 아무래도 정규 커리큘럼을 어느정도 배워서 그런지.. 리눅스에 큰 거부감은 없어요..
<imsu> yemharc: 전 우분투 정책이나 요런거 보다는 사람들이 얼마나 우분투를 쉽게 사용할 수 있는지에 대해서 페이지가 수정되었으면 좋겠다라는 그냥 개인적인 생각만 가지고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아! 제 전공은 컴공이예요;; 컴퓨터공학;;
<yemharc> imsu, 제가 위키 건드리려고 생각한게 다른게 아니라
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 수학여행!!!
<hanbin973> yemharc 님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이놈의 더러븐 리눅스 마우스만 깔짝이면서 좀 써보자! 입니다 :)
<imsu> submarine_: 저 수학 좋아해요 ㅎㅎ 같이 문제 풀어보면 안될까요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> hanbin973, 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 55 요금제 쓰는 놈들 중에 한명 꼬셔서 테더링 ㅋㅋㅋ 이거 너무 좋네욜 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> submarine_ 기회가 된다면 맨투맨으로 도와드리고 싶은데;;
<imsu> yemharc: 캐공감 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 전 백수라 시간이 팡팡 남아요
<submarine_> 오호~ 저는 상암동에 항상 있으니까요
<yemharc> imsu, 근데 지금 포럼 질답게 보면 아시겠지만
<imsu> yemharc: 근데 요즘은 이맥스 땜시 타이핑치는 재미로 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저는 강남에서 맨날 뒹굴거려요~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 데이터베이스화가 안돼놔서 나온질문 계속 나오죠
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> 코분투 개발실에 놀러오세요ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 종로서점에서 만나서 이야기 해도 되겠네요
<yemharc> 게다가 터미널이야 익숙한 사람이나 편하지 초보자한테는 공포의 대마왕이라구요
<Alsen> 개발실은 별로;;
<imsu> yemharc: 네 ㅎㅎ 맞습니다 ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> yemharc 님 말씀 공감
<Alsen> 아까부터 여러사람이 다들 우분투사무실로 오라고 하던데..
<hanbin973> ( 내일 용인가는데 들릴까..  ㅎㅎ )
<yemharc> 그래서 일단 하려는게, 질답게에 올라왔던 것들을 정리하고
<Alsen> 당췌 어디인지도 모르고;; 사무실이라고 하니 왠지 가기 싫은 장소같은.. 교무실 느낌? ㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 사실 아직 저도 포럼에서 검색을 어떻게해야 내가 원하는 답이 나오는지 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 중에 터미널을 안 쓰고도 해결할 수 있는 것들을 또 모아서 목차를 따로 만들거에요
<imsu> yemharc: 그래서 그냥 구글신께 요청합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ거기서 hioss 미디어가 만들어지고 있습니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 예를들면 뭐 "마우스는 내친구" 같은 목차라도 만들까요
<submarine_> 상암동 누리꿈스퀘어 R&D센터 13층이에요ㅎ
<submarine_> 미디어시티 역까지 오시면 제가 차로 픽업ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 사람들이 윈도우 쓰듯이 거부감 없이 깔짝깔짝 하기 시작해야 터미널을 파든 컴파일을 하든 하니까요
<Alsen> 정말 상암동 투어링 갈수도 있어요..  -_-;;
<yemharc> submarine_, 전 갈 수 있는 때가 주말뿐이군요 :(
<submarine_> ㅋㅋ언제든지 괜찮습니다.
<submarine_> 저는 아침부터 저녁에 10시쯤?? 까지 있거든요
<imsu> yemharc: 괜찮은 작업입니다 ㅎㅎ 수고가 많으시군요 ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> 주말에는 조금 일찍 나오지만ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu, 시간이 부족해요 으어..
<Alsen> 할것도 없는데 거기 방문이나 해볼까..
<Alsen> 차 주시나요?
<yemharc> 누가 월급만 주면 금상첨화인데
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ커피랑 녹차 있어요
<yemharc> 먹고살아야 하니 훌쩍
<imsu> yemharc: 저도 교재하나 만드는데;;;; 한페이지 쓰는데 몇시간씩 걸리고 그래요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<submarine_> ㅋㅋ미디어 일 도와주시면
<imsu> 그 심정 대강 ;; 이해합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 헐.. 끝과 끝..
<submarine_> 수익구조 생기면 월급은
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> submarine_, 수익구조 생기면 취직시켜주세요 ㅎ
<submarine_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아;; 오늘도 교재만든다고 컴터 켜놓고 이렇게 놀고 있으니 ;; ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> apps 보니까 우분츄 라는 만화있던데;;
<Alsen> ubunchu~
<imsu> 이놈의 이맥스가 문제네요 ㅋㅋ 넘 재밌어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> submarine_, 진담입니다 ㅇㅅㅇ (!!)
<yemharc> imsu, 이맥스를 오래 쓰면
<submarine_> ㅎㅎㅎ지금 직장 다니시는거에요??
<yemharc> 리눅스OS 위에 이맥스OS가 올라가는데
<yemharc> 자기말곤 아무도 못씁니다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> submarine_, 그야 나이가 있다 보니 직장 다니고 있지요
<Alsen> 글이 복잡해서 잠시 잠수;;
<imsu> 이맥스에서 동영상이 재생되지는 않겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 뭘 상상하든 그 이상을 보여줄겁니다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 저에게 이맥스의 길을 인도해 주소서 ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ그러시구나ㅎ 암튼 수익구조 생기면 말씀드릴게요
<yemharc> imsu, 우잌;;
<submarine_> 그나저나 로또가 되든지 누가 기부를 좀 하던지ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> submarine_, 근데 정말.. 이쪽계열 미디어는 리눅스워크 이후로 거의 본적이 없는데
<submarine_> 은행을 털어볼까요;;
<yemharc> submarine_, 그럼 돈은 생기지만 미디어가 없어져요;;
<submarine_> ㅋㅋㅋ제 인생도 함께;;
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋ;;
<imsu> yemharc: 망할 업데이트로 ;; 메일 설정도 다시해야하고;; 그 삽질을 다시;; 해야한다고 생각하니 흑흑
<yemharc> imsu, ㄲㄲ;;
<imsu> 흑흑;;; 블로그에 뭐뭐 설정했는지 적어놔야 할까봐요 귀찮더라도 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<submarine_> ㅎㅎ메모는 필수일듯ㅎ
<submarine_> 아오 저는 이만 자야겠어요ㅋ
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<submarine_> 내일 아침 출근시간을 피해 출발하려면ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도;; 다크나이트;;; 다 보고 ㅋㅋ
<submarine_> 네~^^ 다들 좋은 밤 되세요~
<imsu> 오랜만에 봐도 넘 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우와...............
<yemharc> 목차 써 내려 가니까
<Alsen> 1억 대출 받아서 포크레인 구매하신 다음에 마늘밭 파고 다니세요
<yemharc> '이거 뭔수로 감당하지' 하는 상황이 되가네요
<yemharc> 일단 컴 2대는 필요할듯;;
<imsu> 헙헙;; irc 접속 순서가 바꼈다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 블로그 수정해야지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 계셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 심심해요 ㅜㅜ 같이 놀아주실분 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> hanbin973: 자야할 시간인뎅 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 잠안와요. 여기까지 와서 잘 순 없어 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> yemharc: emacs w3m 이게 웹페이지처럼 안나오는데 설정을 어떻게 하나요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> w3m이면 원래 lynx타입으로 나올텐데요
<imsu> hanbin973: 수학여행왔으면 친구들하고;; 추억을 만드셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 다 자고 있어요. 친구 한놈은 옆에서 닌텐도 하고 한명은 화장실에 들어갔고 나머지는 다 자고 있네요
<hanbin973> ㅜㅜ
<imsu> yemharc: 웹페이형태로 안나오고 그냥 쭉 일렬로 나와서요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭...
<imsu> hanbin973: 친구 곶휴에 치약도 바르고 매직으로 얼굴에 그림도 그리고 사진도 찍고 ;;
<hanbin973> 음... ㄷ
<hanbin973> 4시에 하죠 ㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 예를 들면 블로그 같은데 가면 태그가 옆에 나오잖아요 ;; 근데 태그가 페이지 하단에 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> hanbin973: 사진찍어서 꼭;; 올리세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> hanbin973: 그런게 낙입니다 ㅋㅋ 아니면 여자애들 불러서 몰래 소주 한잔? ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 있어야죠. 여기는 남중입니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그렇게 깨지는거면 .el파일이 뭔가 잘못되있다는건데요;;
<yemharc> 애초에 w3m.el은 단독으로 돌아가는 녀석인데...
<imsu> yemharc: 음;; 터미널 에서도 그냥 일렬로 나와요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 혹시 w3m.el파일 가져다 설치한건가요?
<imsu> yemharc: 그냥 sudo apt-get install w3m-el-snapshot
<yemharc> 아하;
<yemharc> 이맥스는 그런 불량 파츠 붙이면 안돼요
<imsu> 헉 그런가요?
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 소스 가져다 설치해야하나요?
<imsu> 귀찮은데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 아뇨
<imsu> 그럼 어떻게;;; ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> http://marmalade-repo.org/
<yemharc> 이맥스는 요걸 쓰는겁니다
<yemharc> 하시기 전에 이맥스는 2.3으로 업글 추천해요
<imsu> 헙헙;; 스냅샷이 좋다길래 스냅샷 썼는데 ; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 스냅샷하고 2.3 하고 차이가 있나요?
<yemharc> 음........뭐라고 할까요
<imsu> yemharc: 전 초보라 그냥 자동설치가 좋아서 ㅎㅎㅎ 마냥 자동으로 쓰고 있는데; 쩝;;
<yemharc> 아..........
<yemharc> 오해하셨구나
<yemharc> 딱히 뭐 컴파일해라 이런게 아니라
<yemharc> 그냥 시냅틱에서 이맥스2.3 설치;;
<imsu> 그럴까요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐
<yemharc> 메타패키지라고 해서
<yemharc> 시냅틱에서 검색하면 이맥스2.2 2.3말고 제일 위에 emacs라고 나오는거
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> 그런게 일단 '현재 최신 해당 패키지 묶음'이에요
<yemharc> 그래서 메타(meta)
<imsu> 아하
<imsu> 스냅샷 지우고 다시 설치해야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 예를들면 파이어폭스도 그런 식이죠
<yemharc> 3.6 4.0 파폭 이렇게 있으면
<imsu> 흠흠;;
<yemharc> 파폭을 설치 체크하면 4.0하고 각 필요하다고 이미 묶어놓은 녀석들이 주루룩 설치되는거에요
<yemharc> 그 왜 우리가 apt-get 쓸때도 apt-get install emacs라고 하지 emacs2.3 이라고는 안 쓰는거랑 같은거죠
<imsu> 음;;
<yemharc> ..........3시가 넘었네
<yemharc> http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=start
<yemharc> 일단 목차는 요런식으로 구성해요
<imsu> 목차가 길어졌네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> gnu emacs 23 이걸 설치하라는 말씀이시군용ㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그 아까 알려드린 사이트가 현재 2.3을 공식(?) 지원중이거든요
<imsu> 이거 설치하고 snapshot 지워도 뭐가 꼬이거나 그러지는 않겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그런건 없어요
<yemharc> 그 2.3 말고
<imsu> 전에 몇 설치하고 지우고 그러다가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넹
<yemharc> emacs로 검색해서
<yemharc> emacs 라고 제일 위에 있을거에요
<yemharc> 그냥 그거 선택하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 막상 그거 선택해서 설치해도
<imsu> GNU Emacs 23 이게 제일 위에 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 설치한다고 알려주는 목록 보면 이맥2.3
<yemharc> 그럼 그걸로 ㄲ
<yemharc> 어차피 의존성은 프로그램이 할 일!!
<imsu> 오호라 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그럼 아까 그 el 파일은 .. 우찌해야하는겁니깡? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어떤거요?
<yemharc> w3m?
<imsu> w3m 이용
<yemharc> 일단 그냥 냅두세요
<yemharc> 그리고 그 사이트 따라서 하시고
<Alsen> imsu, yemharc 퇴고 도와드릴까요?
<yemharc> Alsen, 아뇨 어차피 적은 내용도 없어요
<imsu> Alsen: 전 퇴고에 전혀 도움 안되는 1인 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 넵
<yemharc> Alsen, 그리고 현재 위키가 퍼미션이 꼬여서 제대로 작동을 안합니다. 일단 적어도 내일 오후까진 건드리지 않으시길 부탁드려요
<yemharc> 분도님꼐 알려드렸는데 너무 늦어서 내일 수정하신다네요
<imsu> yemharc: 가입해야하나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 요기 사이트 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 그 펄의 CPAN이란곳 아실려나요
<imsu> 그냥 이름만 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음.......
<imsu> 펄 조금 보다가 쩝;;
<yemharc> 그냥 간단한게
<imsu> 그냥 이름만 알아요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 제가 알려드린 사이트는
<yemharc> 이맥스에서 돌아가는 애드온 프로그램들이 모이는 곳입니다
<yemharc> 그리고 그 페이지 메인에서 '이리저리 해라' 하는건 그걸 자동으로 다운받고 설치하는 프로그램을 인스톨(?)하는거죠
<yemharc> ...이거 맛들이면 웹브라우저도 안켜요 (.............)
<yemharc> 참고로 irc도 있습.............
<yemharc> 아..........
<yemharc> 여튼 전 이만 가볼게요
<yemharc> 내일도 출근해야지 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 네 안녕히 주무세용 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 들어가세요 ~
<yemharc> 넵 그럼 이만 :)
<imsu> 어렵네 이맥스 요놈 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 재밌당 쿄쿄쿄
<imsu> hanbin973: 치약 바르셨어요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나가셨군;; 쩝; ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 심심하신가 봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 그런건 아니구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 히히히
<Alsen> ㅎ1ㅎ1ㅎ1
<imsu> 헉헉;
<imsu> 힝힝;;
<imsu> 찌질대는중 ㅋ
<Alsen> 천녀유혼 2011 보세요
<Ponics> 분도님 / 30분 전에 집에 왔습니다.
<Ponics> 헉..
<imsu> 분도님 안계시는줄 아옵니다 ㅋㅋ
<SANGKEUN> 지금 한IRC접속안되나요?
<hanbin973> 파코즈에서는 또 싸우네. 이래서 수학이랑 과학은 좋은거야. 냠 =.=
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-03
<cartes> ls
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<cartes2> cartes씨
<cartes> cartes씨
<cartes2> cartes씨
<cartes> cartes씨
<cartes2> cartes씨
<cartes2> $me씨
<CuBric> 굿모닝 좋은 아침입니다
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 오늘은 우분투로 들어 왔어용
<CuBric> 멀티부팅이라 냐하하
<yemharc> CuBric, 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 바람이 약간 부네요
<CuBric> 봄처녀의 치맛자락이 살랑살랑
<CuBric> 아 므흣해요
<CuBric> 안녕하세요 하노스님
<Hanos> CuBric 님 안녕하세요. 환영해 주셔서 감사합니다.
<CuBric> 아아 하노스님 보니까 하노버 가 생각나요
<CuBric> 그 항구던가요
<Hanos> 아니요. 옛날 사람 이름이에요. (소설 주인공)
<CuBric> 어떤 소설인데요
<CuBric> 밀님 게시나요
<Hanos> 홍수이후
<CuBric> 대재앙 같은 건가요?
<Hanos> 아니요. 역사소설이에요.
<CuBric> 픽션인거죠?
<CuBric> 논픽션인가요?
<Hanos> 6000년 전 역사이기 때문에
<Hanos> 역사소설이라는 것이
<Hanos> 역사적 사실에
<Hanos> 작가의 상상력을 더하여 만드는 거지요. ^^
<CuBric> 글킨해요
<CuBric> 그 렇게 오래전 일을 세세히 알순 없으니까요
<Hanos> 네
<CuBric> 아 하노스님
<CuBric> 우분투 에서요
<Hanos> 네
<CuBric> 밑에 작업바 있자나요
<Hanos> 우분투 버전이 어떻게 되나요?
<CuBric> 그거 안보이게 하는방법 없나요
<CuBric> 10.xx 일꺼에요
<Hanos> 그러면 그 패널에서 오른쪽 클릭해 보세요
<yemharc> CuBric, ?
<Hanos> Remove (제거) 가 있을 텐데요.
<CuBric> 아
<CuBric> 있네요
<CuBric> 패널이라고 하는거군요 우분에선
<Hanos> 네
<CuBric> 앗 됬당
<CuBric> 깔끔하당
<CuBric> 이거 다시 살리려면 어찌 하나요
<Hanos> 패널 대신에 Docky 같은 독을 많이 쓰지이ㅛ
<CuBric> 독이요?
<Hanos> 다시 살리려면
<Hanos> 위에 있는 패널에서
<yemharc> CuBric, 상단 패널 우클릭 -> 새 패널 추가
<CuBric> 저 우분투 쓰기 시작한지 일주일 밖에 안되서요
<Hanos> 오른쪽 클릭 패널 추가하면 됩니다.
<CuBric> 독은또 어찌 생성하나요
<yemharc> CuBric, 소프트웨어 센터 -> docky 설치
<yemharc> 아........나 오늘은 답변해줄떄가 아닌데 ;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 어제 그거 하는거에요?
<CuBric> 로코?
<Hanos> 그건 우분투포럼 ( http://ubuntu.or.kr ) 에 보시면 다 나와요. ^^
<yemharc> 그 이전에 일단 회사 일이요
<Hanos> 전 일을 해야 되서 죄송해요.
<CuBric> 저두 직딩이라구요
<yemharc> 여튼 아얄씨 눈팅은 하고 있으니 뭐
<yemharc> 일단 별다른 일 없으면 있어도 없는척 잠수합니다 :)
<CuBric> 오오 독 멋져요
<CuBric> 꼭 맥같음
<CuBric> 어서오세요 서니님
<Seony^MBP> CuBric: 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 지금 독이라는걸 알게되서 설치했더니
<CuBric> 맥 os 같아졌어요
<Seony^InClass> 오늘 학교 인터넷 상태가 안좋네요
<CuBric> 흠
<CuBric> 학교가 어디시길래요
<Seony^InClass> Hawaii Pacific University요...
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 한국은 항상 녹색상태 라서요
<Seony^InClass> 한국이야 뭐 인터넷이 잘되어있으니 문제 없죠...
<Seony^InClass> 한국만 벗어나면 어딜가든 인터넷 때문에 스트레스 받을 정도에요..
<CuBric> 하하
<Seony^InClass> 음... 사진이나 한 장 찍어서 보여드릴까... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 저야 구경하면 좋치요
<Seony^InClass> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/1.jpg
<Seony^InClass> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/2.jpg
<Seony^InClass> 오늘 날이 좀 흐려요.
<CuBric> 주위 전경이구요
<Seony^InClass> 네. 막상 찍고보니 보여드릴만한 사진이 아니네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^InClass> 음... 계정에 제 차 찍어놓은 사진 밖에 없네요..
<Seony^InClass> 예전에 엘프 찍어놓은 것도 있었는데..
<CuBric> 엘프??
<Seony^MBP> 제 눈으로 봤을 때는 현존하는 엘프가 아닌가 싶은 사람이 하나 있어요.. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 대단한가 보네요
<Seony^InClass> 아.. 짜증스럽네요..
<CuBric> 음
<Seony^InClass> 전화기로 테더링을 해버릴까...
<CuBric> 하암
<Seony^InClass> 아... 모기 없는 곳에서 모기 물리니까 짜증나는군요...
<CuBric> 벌써 모기요?
<Seony^InClass> 하와이는 1년 내내 따뜻하잖아요. "벌써"라는 계절감각이 없죠...
<Seony^InClass> 더군다나 모기도 거의 없는데...
<CuBric> 남극이나 북극에도 모기가 존재할까요
<Seony^InClass> 있긴 있대요... 사람 짐 속에 딸려가서...
<Seony^InClass> 하와이도 모기가 있는 곳이 있긴 있어요... 보기 어려워서 그렇지...
<CuBric> 하와이는 어떤 분위기 인가요
<yemharc> 모기와 파리는 인류의 친구 OTL
<Seony^InClass> 분위기라면 어떤 의미를 말씀하세요?
<CuBric> 사람이 사는
<Seony^InClass> 음... 글쎄요, 뭐 사람사는데가 다 똑같죠..
<CuBric> 흠
<CuBric> 그 지역만의 분위기라던가 그런거 있자나요
<Seony^InClass> 좀 특이하긴 한데, 미국에서 안사시는 분이라면 좀 이해시켜드리기가 좀 어렵죠...
<CuBric> 저 호주에선 살았어요
<CuBric> 거기하곤 다를꺼 같아서요
<Seony^InClass> 아.. 그러시면... 맥도날드에서 아침에 쌀밥 파는 거 보셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 쌀밥 라이스버거 그런거 에요?
<Seony^InClass> 버거 말구요..
<Seony^InClass> 밥이랑 반찬 몇개 해서 팔아요.
<CuBric> 왠 밥을....
<CuBric> 한식인가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^InClass> 쌀밥 먹는다고 다 한국음식은 아니죠.
<CuBric> 그렇긴 하죠
<Seony^InClass> 대부분의 아시아 국가들이 쌀밥을 먹으니깐요...
<Seony^InClass> 하와이는 Asians가 많아서 아침에 거의 다 밥을 팔아요..
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 특이하네요
<Seony^InClass> Lunch Plate라고 해서 밥이랑 고기랑 같이 해서 파는 점심이 있는데 거의 생활의 일부죠...
<CuBric> 음...
<CuBric> 아 혹시 밥이 날아가는 그런밥 아닌가요
<CuBric> 후 불면 날아갈듯한
<Seony^InClass> 아뇨. 한국에서 먹는 밥이랑 똑같아요. 오히려 더 질이 좋죠...
<CuBric> 오오
<CuBric> 그런건 먹어본 기억이 있어서요
<Seony^InClass> 밥에서 아주 기름이 좔좔좔 나와요.
<Seony^InClass> 근데 매일 먹다보니 별 생각 없죠...
<Seony^InClass> 뭐 그 외에도 여러가지 있어요. 워낙 asians가 많다보니 그들을 중심으로 사회가 돌아간다는 거랄ㅇ...
<CuBric> 서니님
<CuBric> 좀전에 독을 설치했는데요
<CuBric> 크기 조절은 불가 인가요
<Seony^InClass> 안써봐서 잘 모르겠어요.
<CuBric> 음
<yemharc> CuBric, 독 빈칸 우클릭 -> 설정 -> 픽셀단위로 조절 가능
<yemharc> CuBric, 우클릭할때 아이콘이 눌러지는 경우가 많으니 마우스 위치 조절 잘 하세요
<CuBric> 밀님 쌩쓰베리 감사해요
<Seony^InClass> 일하는 곳에서 무슨 사업을 하나 하고있는데, 이게 제가 없으면 일이 안돌아가는 상황을 좋게 받아들여야할까요 안좋게 받아들여야할ㄹ까요...
<Seony^InClass> 아 기말인데 공부해야할 시간에 오라가라 하고...
<Seony^InClass> 안갈 수도 없고, 갈려니 공부해야할 시간이 줄어들어서 짜증나고..
<Seony^InClass> 이러다 진짜 새벽 4시 인생 되겠네...
<yemharc> Seony^MBP, 알아보는 방법은 간단합니다
<yemharc> Seony^MBP, 급한일이 있다고 휴가(?)를 몇일 내고, 그 동안에 일 관련으로 계속 연락이 온다면 당신은 필요한 사람
<yemharc> Seony^MBP, 쉬고 있지만 아무 연락이 없다면 당신은 등골 빼먹히는 사람
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 지금 휴가를 내면 안받아줄 상황이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그러니까 거기서 휴가를 내는게 알아보는 방법이지요
<yemharc> 길게도 아니고
<Seony^MBP> 방금도 전화와서, 학교 끝나고 사무실로 좀 오라는데요... 학교 끝나면 저녁 8시라니까 그래도 그때 보재요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 연차같이 하루나 이틀짜리
<yemharc> 그정도면 좋게 받아들여도 될듯한데요
<Seony^MBP> 프로그래머 하나 있는데, 프로그래밍만 할 줄 알지 리눅스고 서버고 간에 아무 것도 할 줄 모르니까 계속 전화와요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<Seony^MBP> 저는 이만 수업 갑니다.
<Seony^MBP> 나중에 뵈요
<yemharc> bundo, 계세요?
<yemharc> bundo, 문서 사인 완료했습니다
<bundo> 네 밥 묵으러 나가려는 중
<bundo> 문서 제가 조금 수성했음
<bundo> 한국 영문위키입니다.
<bundo> * 위 키
<bundo>     우분투 한국 사용자 모임 영문 위키 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam)
<bundo>     우분투 한국 사용자 모임 한국어 위키 CurrentPage (http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr)
<CuBric> 하이 알센님
<Alsen> 안녕하세요 Cubriic
<CuBric> 졸립네요
<Alsen> 주무세요 ㅎ
<CuBric> 식곤증 이려나
<CuBric> 삼실인데 먼 잠을 자요
<Alsen> 역삼동?
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<Alsen> 쳐들어가도 되요?
<CuBric> 쪼까냄
<CuBric> 홀딱 벗겻
<Alsen> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 겨서
<CuBric> 빤쭈도 벗김
<Alsen> 헙
<Alsen> 빨리 취업해야지.. ㅎ
<Alsen> This is Apple~
<CuBric> 오늘 독 설치했음
<Alsen> 독?
<Alsen> Dock?
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 우분투 독
<Alsen> Rocket?
<Alsen> 우분투 독이 뭐지..
<CuBric> docky
<Alsen> Unity할때 쓰는거요?
<Alsen> 왼쪽 에 붙어있는
<CuBric> 먼지 모르
<CuBric> 름
<CuBric> 맥os 같아졌음
<Alsen> 설마 apt-get install docky 인가요?
<CuBric> 화면 하단에
<CuBric> 패널 없애버릭
<CuBric> 리고
<CuBric> 독으로 교체
<Alsen> 음.. 짐작되어지네요 ㅎ
<Alsen> 전 AWN 사용해서
<Alsen> Conky도 사용해 보세요
<Alsen> Docky는 사용감이 좀 무거우실 꺼예요. 메모리를 많이 먹거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> Conky도 사용해 보시고 인증샷 찍어 주세요 ㅎ
<edogawa> bundo: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 후으으
<Alsen> 슈파디파두파~
<jasonjang> edogawa_ ; 오랫만!! 전번 바꼈나바?요
<suapapa> 슈파파두파파슈파두파두파~
<Alsen> 겨울에 태어나~
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 혹시나 리눅스에서 폰트때문에 고민하는 분들은
<yemharc> https://launchpad.net/~suapapa/+archive/ubuntukofonts  suapapa님 ppa를 참고하시면 좋은 한글폰트를 얻을 수 있습니다
<yemharc> deb패키지라 설치도 자동!
<jincreator> 아마 저작권때문에 대부분 패키지가 글꼴 포함이 아니라 설치 과정에서 다운로드하는 스크립트가 실행될 것 같네요.
<suapapa> 아니요 위 ppa는 재배포 허용한 폰트들만 모아뒀습니다.
<suapapa> 패키지 않에 폰트 포함되어 있습니다.
<jincreator> 으헉! 본인이 계셨군요.
<suapapa> 본인은~ 본인이야~
<jincreator> redstar도 재배포 허용인가요?
<Alsen> 징글벨~징글벨~
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 그건 저작권이 애매한 패키지에요. 눈감아 주센
<yemharc> jincreator, 다 알아보고 했지요 :)
<yemharc> suapapa, 여튼 잘 쓰겠습니다 :)
<yemharc> monspace가 영어가 좀 너무 붙어나와서 고민중이었는데 구글신께서 절 인도하셨어요
<jincreator> 붙어나온다면 mn같은 게 겹치는 건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 겹치는건 monospace는 애초에 고정폭이라 괜찮은데
<yemharc> nn을 쓰면 mm으로 보일만큼 붙어있어요. 말 그대로 겹치지만 않아요
<yemharc> 구분 안되는건 아닌데 넷북이라 기본 폰트 크기가 9거든요
<Alsen> 넷북에서도 무조건 12 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 이것도 69-language-selector-ko-kr.conf 수정으로 해결본 문제인가요?
<suapapa> 69-language-selector-ko-kr.conf, 29-language-selector-ko-kr.conf 는 그냥 지우세요.
<suapapa> 지우는게 쵝오
<jincreator> 한국어로 설치하면 69는 지우면 곤란한데요.
<jincreator> 그리고 11.04는 어지간한 문제가 다 해결되어 있습니다. 29는 아예 없고요.
<jincreator> 그래서 혹시 아직도 문제가 없으면 11.10에 반영할 수 있도록 여쭤본 거예요.
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 진짜 .... 야금야금 정리 되는구나 (...)
<cartes> 저도 폰트설정좀 제대로 하고싶어요 힘들어요
<yemharc> cartes, 가장 간단한 방법을 알려드리지요
<yemharc> 시스템 >> 모양 >> 글꼴 탭에 가셔서
<yemharc> 모든 폰트를 monospace로 하시고
<yemharc> 마지막 칸의 '고정폭 글꼴'을
<yemharc> Arundian Sans mono로 설정
<yemharc> 각 폰트명은 ABC---순서로 되어 있습니다
<yemharc> 일단 고정폭 글꼴에 모양도 딱딱 각져 나와서 가독성 하나는 끝내줍니다 (...)
<cartes> 흙..
<cartes> 맑은고딕은 지울려구요
<cartes> 은돋움이 더 좋은것 같아요
<yemharc> 취향이니까요 :)
<cartes> 그거보단 이상하게 나옵니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ?
<cartes> http://cartes9.com/misc/screenshot.png
<cartes> 이렇게 나와요..
<cartes> yemharc, 윈도 일때 보다 별루 안이쁘져?
<yemharc> cartes, 뭔가 저랑 비슷하면서 틀린데요;;
<cartes> 그쵸?
<cartes> 힌팅인가 뭔가랑 AA이랑이 조합될때 약간 다르게 될수있나봐요
<cartes> ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 로그인하자마자 sdb(NTFS)마운트 시키려면 어떻게 하나요?
<jincreator> 이건 제가 직접 사용해 본 것은 아닙니다만 떠돌이님의 블로그가 출처이니 거의 확실합니다. ntfs-config를 설치하세요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> cartes, 지금 IRC파일 받아져요?
<cartes> 그럴까요?
<cartes> 그냥 ftp로 주세요;
<cartes> 아니 링크로..
<yemharc> 지금 딱히 링크 던져줄 스토리지가 없는... 음
<yemharc> 잠시
<CuBric> 하아암
<yemharc> cartes, 일단 이게 cartes님 폰트모양 https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_nrs4cj8TbR0/Tb-bdtCDgmI/AAAAAAAAAGU/cZ6j-1efhzQ/s128/cartes1.png
<yemharc> cartes, 이게 제꺼 https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_nrs4cj8TbR0/Tb-bf-4bSsI/AAAAAAAAAGY/ZBJpgsItQs0/s128/me1.png
<yemharc> cartes, 설정은 요렇게 https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_nrs4cj8TbR0/Tb-biXJb9vI/AAAAAAAAAGc/Ghre2RtchXU/s128/fonts.png
<cartes> 너무 작게나와요 이미지들이
<yemharc> 그건 대충 다운받아서 확대를;;
<yemharc> <-애초에 제 화면이 작아서;
<cartes> 아녀 120x120정도로 작아요'
<cartes> 이상하네요
<yemharc> 아, 폰트 모양은 자른거고, 설정창은 그 창만 찍은거라 그래요ㅛ
<yemharc> 창도 창이지만 애초에 작게 찍은건 맞아요
<cartes> 확대해봐도 잘 안보이네요 @_@
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;;
<cartes> 죄송합니다;;
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐;;
<jincreator> xchat은 스샷 바로 올리는 기능도 있던 것 같던데...
<yemharc> jincreator, 있나요? 그건 잘 모르겠네요;;
<jincreator> 전 xchat을 안써봐서 모르지만 가끔보면 자기 스샷 바로 올리는 분들 있습니다.
<yemharc> 흠... 알아봐야겠네요
<jincreator> 스샷을 캡쳐해서 imageshack같은 사이트에 올리고 그 주소를 바로 irc로 알려주는 것 같던데요.
<cartes> http://ubuntu.or.kr/~ubuntu/viewtopic.php?p=29892
<cartes> yemharc 이 링크 참고 하세요
<CuBric> 카테스님
<CuBric> 뱃지 잘쓰고 있어요 하하
<yemharc> 아하 과연
<yemharc> cartes, 고마워요 :)
<yemharc> 근데 해도 오늘은 안할듯 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 먼가 열띤 연구중?
<yemharc> (막상 채팅하고 뭐하고 있지만 까딱하면 오늘도 야근 크리)
<jincreator> !? 이렇게 어려운 방법이었나?
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 전 당직이라구요
<yemharc> 당직은 돈이라도 받죠 ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 아 밀님
<cartes> 아.. 큐브릭아버님 기쁘네요..^^ (아버님..퍽!)
<CuBric> 혹시요 우분투도 최적화 라는게 있나요
<yemharc> CuBric, 어떤 최적화요?
<CuBric> 먼가 상콤하게 만들어 주는
<yemharc> 음;;
<yemharc> 뭐, 하자고 들면 꽤 많긴 합니다만, 귀찮아서 못해요 보통 (...)
<CuBric> 그냥 노멀하게 쓰는게 맘편하겠죠
<yemharc> 시스템 한 3년간 갈아엎지 않으신다고 맹세(!!)하시면 이것저것 끌어다 알려드리겠습니다 (.......)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 6개월마다 갈아엎는 1인...
<cartes> yemharc, 아까 그거 스샷 혹시 다시 찍어서 저한테 보내주실수 있나요?^^
<CuBric> 전 우분투는 놋북에만 쓰기때문에 머...
<cartes> 너무 귀찮은 부탁이면, 않해도 괜찮아요
<CuBric> 카테스님
<CuBric> 카스테라 가 먹고 파요
<yemharc> cartes, 잠시
<cartes> 저도 먹고싶네용
<cartes> 전 짜장면이요
<yemharc> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_nrs4cj8TbR0/Tb-bdtCDgmI/AAAAAAAAAGU/cZ6j-1efhzQ/cartes1.png - cartes
<yemharc> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_nrs4cj8TbR0/Tb-bf-4bSsI/AAAAAAAAAGY/ZBJpgsItQs0/me1.png - yemharc
<yemharc> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_nrs4cj8TbR0/Tb-gOI_TDSI/AAAAAAAAAGw/wbk7klVCZ-w/s640/abc.png - setting
<suapapa> <jincreator> 69는 왜 안지우는게 더 좋은가요?
<yemharc> suapapa, 아마 거기에 폰트 포워딩이 걸려있을거에요
<yemharc> 예전이 29였고
<jincreator> monospace, serif와 같은 실제로는 존재하지 않은 글꼴에 대한 바인딩 값이 있으며 영어 글꼴이 없는 구슬체에 영어 글꼴을 걸어주는 설정도 포함되어 있습니다.
<suapapa> 아 이게 sans 랑 serif를 은폰트로 묶어주는 군요.
<jincreator> 네, 맞아요. 11.04에서는 구슬체의 순위를 낮추어 한자가 한글로 나오는 문제도 어느정도 해결되어있습니다.
<suapapa> 하지만 ttf-nanum 3.0 설치하면 따라 설치되는 90-ttf-nanum.conf 에서 나눔 폰트를 sans랑 serif에 묶어 주기 때문에
<suapapa> 69를 지워도 된다고 생각합니다.
<yemharc> 따로 구성을 했고 그 폰트만 계속 쓸거라면 상관없겠네요
<jincreator> nanum 패키지에서 설정 파일도 제공하는 줄은 몰랐네요.
<suapapa> 나눔폰트를 기본 폰트로 사용하신다면 69를 지워도(지워야?) 한다는게 맞는 말이겠네요.
<jincreator> 네, 정확히는 기억이 안나는데 아마 숫자가 작을수록 순위가 높을 겁니다.
<jincreator> 아닌가? 헷갈리네...
<yemharc> 69파일 뒤에 .bak를 붙여줍시다 (이예이~)
<suapapa> 음.. 그냥 지워도 되닌 이유가 conf.d 폴더의 파일들은 ../conf.avail 밑의 파일들을 심볼릭 링크한거라
<suapapa> 지우셔도 나중에 필요에 따라 다시 심볼릭 링크를 만들면 되요
<yemharc> suapapa, 링크걸기 귀찮잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 취향대로
<yemharc> 일단 명령의 길이부터 몇배는 차이가 나니 :)
<jincreator> 차라리 패키지에 .conf를 포함하지 않고 셸 스크립트를 통해 직접 69 파일을 수정시키는 게 낫지 않을까요?
<yemharc> jincreator, 설정을 추가하는 형태로?
<jincreator> 저도 스크립트를 잘 하지는 못하지만 69 파일 안의 eunjin을 찾아 nanumgothic으로 바꾸도록 할 수 있지 않을까요?
<suapapa> 나중에 나눔폰트를 지워 버렸을때 원래대로 복구하기가 힘들어 질 것 같네요
<jincreator> 윽! 그생각을 못했네요.
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 안녕하세요
<xubuntu> yemharc님
<yemharc> 네
<xubuntu> avant window navigator
<xubuntu> 이 컴피즈가 돌아가야 돌릴수있나요?
<yemharc> 글쎄요
<yemharc> xubuntu, http://opensea.egloos.com/4742203
<jincreator> 안녕하세요, xubuntu님. 컴피즈 없이도 가능합니다.
<xubuntu> 아..네
<xubuntu> 그렇군요
<xubuntu> 그래서 돌아갔던거군요;
<jincreator> XFCE라면 xfwm4가 컴피즈 역할을 대신해서 돌려줄 겁니다.
<xubuntu> 음..
<xubuntu> 그렇군요!
<xubuntu> 휴...컴피즈돌리고싶다,..
<yemharc> 아으.......왠지 졸립네요
<yemharc> 춘곤증 오나 (..........)
<jincreator> 전 수업 강의실로 이동하느라 잠시 나갑니다.
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 넵 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<xubuntu> yemharc님
<jincreator> 어쩌면 수업시간에도 계속 들어와 있을지도 모르겠네요 ^^;
<xubuntu> ㅎ;
<yemharc> ?
<cartes> jincreator, 저기 XML태그를 이용해서 고칠수있어요
<cartes> 폰트설정이요
<xubuntu> 제가어쩌다가..
<xubuntu> compiz fusionicon
<xubuntu> 을 깔았는데요..
<xubuntu> (unity2D깔면서;;;
<xubuntu> 날아오던..
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<cartes> Fontconfig 설정파일들은 XML로 설정을 합니다aa;; kldp문서보면 찾을수있어요
<xubuntu> 그런데..여기서 gtk테마 를 쓰면..
<xubuntu> 창이 보이네요..
<xubuntu> 하지만..
<xubuntu> 창이 깜박거려서;;
<jincreator> 네, 맞습니다. 홈폴더에 넣으면 최상위로 실행되지요.
<cartes> yemharc아 감사합니다 아까 스크린샷 찍고하는 수고를 해주셔서;;;
<yemharc> xubuntu, 그게 쉽게 말해서 어제 말한 window decoder라는 '창틀 표현하는 일을 하는' 녀석이
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> xubuntu, 깔면서 묻어 온 compiz-gnome가 깔려서 그녀석이 일을 하는건데
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 실질적으로 compiz-gnome이 원활하게 작동하기 위한 환경(gnome 의존 패키지들)이 구축이 안되어 있다 보니 죽는 경우인걸로 보이네요
<yemharc> cartes, :)
<xubuntu> 아...
<yemharc> 근데 또 저거 하나때문에 install ubuntu-desktop하면 그냥 우분투 쓰고 말죠....
<xubuntu> 아..
<yemharc> 그리고 주분투 컴피즈 찾아봤는데
<yemharc> 주분투의 문제가 아니라
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 구형 그래픽 칩들의 공통 문제더라구요 OTL
<xubuntu> ;;
<xubuntu> yemharc님
<xubuntu> 그래도 한번도전해보고..
<yemharc> 하다못해 현 중고가 2~3만원짜리만 써도 지원하는데 ㅠㅠ
<xubuntu> 그다음..uninstall을..
<xubuntu> 하면..
<xubuntu> 되지않을까요?
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼... sudo apt-get compiz-gnome 을 해보시고
<xubuntu> install ubuntu-desktop이거 하고 제대로 돌아가면
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 깔려있다고 하면
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<yemharc> 창 관리자는 처음 로그인하는 화면에서 바꿀수 있어요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 어쨌든 마음먹었으면 ㄱㄱ
<xubuntu> 넷!
<yemharc> 원래 땅을 뒤집어 깔수록(재설치) 삽질(리눅스 다루기)이 늘어납니다
<xubuntu> E:잘못된 작업 compiz-gnome
<xubuntu> 그러면..
<yemharc> 아
<xubuntu> 그냥 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<yemharc> install이 빠졌어요
<xubuntu> ?
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> compiz-gnome 패키지는 이미 최신 버전입니다.
<xubuntu> 그러면
<xubuntu> 남은건..
<yemharc> 데탑설치
<xubuntu> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 5;;;581mb;;
<xubuntu> 그래도..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 나중에 삭제 되죠?
<yemharc> 네
<xubuntu> 그러면..Y!
<xubuntu> 게다가 시냅틱에서 ftp.daum.net/ubuntu로 해놔서 빠르네요;;
<yemharc> 다음쪽이 서버가 괜찮으니까요
<xubuntu> 속도가 3mb~4mb네요;
<xubuntu> 음?
<xubuntu> xubuntu desktop을 왜지우는 거지?
<xubuntu> 어?...
<xubuntu> ?!
<yemharc> 놔두세요
<xubuntu> 뭘까요;;
<xubuntu> ㅎ
<xubuntu> 그래도 xfwm남아있나요?
<yemharc> desktop 시스템 패키지가 원래 한개씩 설치되게 되 있어서 그래요
<yemharc> 나중에 되돌릴때
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu> 네.
<yemharc> 그 다음 xubuntu로 부팅해서
<yemharc> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<yemharc> 하면 말끔해질겁니다
<xubuntu> 음..
<xubuntu> kde데스크탑이 궁금해지는 이유는?
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 좀 더 깔끔하길 원하면 마지막으로 sudo apt-get autoremove
<xubuntu> 음...나중에 바꾸고 싶을때 하면 되겠군요..
<yemharc> 네
<xubuntu> kde와 그놈의 속도차이는?
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> kde가 더 무겁습니다
<xubuntu> 어느정도 체감이 오나요?
<xubuntu> xfce에서 그놈으로 넘어가면 어느정도 체감이 오나요?
<yemharc> cpu 팬4 램 1gb 기준으로 xfce는 윈98, 그놈은 윈xp, kde는 윈vista 정도?
<yemharc> 뭔가 딱 꼬집긴 애매하고 대충 저런 느낌이네요
<yemharc> (그래픽도 적당히 보드에 달린 인텔칩셋이라고 쳤을떄)
<xubuntu> 음...윈비스타라 하면...하면 안되겠네요..
<xubuntu> 펜4 1GB 에서 비스타라 하면..
<xubuntu> ...
<yemharc> 아뇨 말이 그렇다는거죠;;
<yemharc> 실제로 못써먹을만큼 느리다는게 아니라
<yemharc> 느낌상 대충 저런 체감이란거에요
<yemharc> xfce는 쌩쌩 돌아가고
<yemharc> 그놈은 그냥저냥 평범하고
<yemharc> kde는 약간 느리고
<xubuntu> 그러면...KDE VS WIN VISTA누가 가벼울까요?
<xubuntu> ㅋ
<yemharc> 여기서 기준이 '데탑이 버벅대!'가 아니라
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 예를들면 브라우저 켜면 오래된 컴은 아무래도 좀 느리게 뜨잖아요?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 그런 의미의 느리다에요
<xubuntu> 아...
<xubuntu> 그런데 설치하고나면 xubuntu세션이 없어지나요?
<yemharc> cpu800 램128에서도 kde 잘만 돌아갑니다
<yemharc> 글쎄요, 그건 봐야 알거같은데요
<yemharc> 일단 설치됐으면 리붓하면 로그인때 비번넣는 화면 있죠?
<yemharc> 거기서 화면 아래 보면 세션매니저 라는 탭에서 바꿀수 있어요
<jincreator> 안지워집니다.
<jincreator> 다만 메뉴가 심히 더럽지요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 설마 양쪽 메뉴가 겹치나요
<jincreator> 세션과 상관없이 XFCE와 KDE용 프로그램들이 모두 들어가 있습니다.
<yemharc> 아항...
<xubuntu> ?!
<jincreator> yemharc 맞습니다. 다만 kubuntu-desktop을 설치하지 않고 꼭 필요한 패키지만 설치하면 괜찮을겁니다.
<yemharc> xubuntu, 그건 조절할수 있는거니 걱정마세요
<xubuntu> 아..드디어 다 설치했습니다
<xubuntu> 이제 리붓을..
<jincreator> 근데 개인적으로 그놈과 xfce간 리소스 차이가 거의 없는 것 같더군요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 그놈 경우에는 그다지 차이 없죠. 다만 gtk 자체가 좀 무거워서 차이가 나요
<jincreator> 근데 주분투는 어차피 gtk 들어가지 않나요? 그래서 그렇게 느꼈나?
<jincreator> 아닌가?
<yemharc> jincreator, gtk를 그래픽 엔진으로 삼아 돌리는 방법이 있어요
<jincreator> metacity 말고요?
<yemharc> 아마 http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Royalty?content=67866 요거였을거에요
<yemharc> 저 테마였던가 저 테마가 쓰는거였던가
<xubuntu> 왔습니다..
<xubuntu> 주분투 세션은 그대로입니다
<yemharc> jincreator, gtk-xfce-engine 이걸로 검색하면 꽤 많이 걸려 올라올거에요
<yemharc> xubuntu, compiz --replace
<xubuntu> 네
<jincreator> 아, 이런 뜻이었군요.
<xubuntu> !
<xubuntu> 창이 잘뜬다..
<xubuntu> 호...
<yemharc> xubuntu, 축하해요 :)
<xubuntu> ;;
<jincreator> 컴피즈가 잘 되나요?
<yemharc> 541mb는 없는 공간이구나 하고 이대로 가죠 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 아...잠시만요
<yemharc> jincreator, 사실 compiz-gnome가 끌어다 쓰는 패키지만 알면 그것만 설치하면 되는데
<yemharc> jincreator, 제가 그걸 모릅니다 (.....)
<xubuntu> 우와!
<xubuntu> 된다!
<xubuntu> 기적이에요!!
<xubuntu> 조금 끊기긴해도...
<xubuntu> ㅎ
<yemharc> xubuntu, 기적까지야;;
<yemharc> 끊기는건..........음
<xubuntu> yemharc,감사해요!!
<xubuntu> 아니..
<xubuntu> 끊긴다고 할수도 없죠..
<xubuntu> 끊긴다는것보다..
<xubuntu> 잔상이 남아요..
<xubuntu> 뭐...괜찮아요...(원래 그랬어요...)
<yemharc> xubuntu, 잠깐 기다려보세요
<xubuntu> 네...
<yemharc> http://draco.pe.kr/archives/1488 여기에 갱신주기 설정 적용해보세요
<yemharc> LCD모니터?
<jincreator> 신기하네요. 어떻게 한건가요?
<yemharc> jincreator, compiz 자체는 돌아갔는데 window decoder로 쓴 에메랄드가 먹통이 되 놔서
<yemharc> jincreator, compiz-gnome깔고 이녀석이 참조하는 라이브러리를 설치....하려고 했는데 뭘 쓰는지 몰라서 그놈데탑 통쨰로 업어다 놓은겁니다
<jincreator> 아...조금 전 한 말이 그뜻이었군요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 쉽게 말해서 이 간단한 발상의 전환(??)을 지금껏 못해서 근 3일을 끙끙댄거죠
<yemharc> OTL
<jincreator> 과연! 고정관념을 깬 yemharc님의 창의력이 돋보이는 참신한 해결방안...OTL
<yemharc> jincreator, 감사합니다 OTL
<yemharc> 아................
<xubuntu> 저...2시간동안..(혹은 1시간 )잠적탑니다..
<yemharc> 난 뭘 하고 있는걸까........
<yemharc> xubuntu, 넵
<yemharc> 일은 일대로 쌓여있고
<xubuntu> 곧 옵니다..
<yemharc> 위키 수정도 해야하는데
<yemharc> 앉아서 모바일 게임 하면서 IRC채팅이라니..........
<yemharc> 사장이 당장 짤라도 할말이 없다..................
<jincreator> 수업시간에 IRC하는 사람도 있습니다...
<Seony> 야동만 안보면 되죠 뭐
<yemharc> Seony, 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 쫌 센가요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_nrs4cj8TbR0/TaUYxmuGBnI/AAAAAAAAAEU/9nL3TBhnkTk/Transformer-usb.jpg
<yemharc> I`m USB-Prime
<SANGKEUN> HanIRC는 접속이 안되나요?
<yemharc> SANGKEUN, ddos.hanirc.org:6665 / purple.hanirc.org:6667
<SANGKEUN> 아 감사합니다.
<submarine> 안녕하세요~~~~~~~~~~~
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<SANGKEUN> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세용
<imsu> ^^
<submarine> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 청소년 10명 중 7명 '사는게 스트레스'
<Alsen> 인천성리중 교사 사과문에도 반발 심해
<xubuntu> wj..
<xubuntu> 저..
<yemharc> ?
<xubuntu> ê·¸..
<xubuntu> 컴피즈 갱신속도..
<xubuntu> 바꾸는 법을 모르겠군요/..
<xubuntu> 일반설정에도 없는데요?
<Seony> 컴피즈가 무쟈게 쓰시고 싶으신가봐요... 전 다 끄고 쓰는데..
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 지금 썼긴썻읍니다.
<xubuntu> 하지만...
<xubuntu> 화면에 잔상이..
<xubuntu> 남아서 말이죠..
<yemharc> xubuntu, 일반설정 -> 디스플레이 탭에 있어요
<Seony> 자꾸 그렇게 말 뜸들이면서 말 끊어치면 쫓아낼 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 넷썰!
<yemharc> Seony, 분도님 겔스2 받아오셨더군요
<yemharc> ...10분도 안 만지고 흥미가 떨어지신거 같지만요 ;;
<Seony> 오.... 갤스2... 그냥 그렇던데요 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> yemharc님 없습니다..
<Seony> 아이폰 앤드로이드폰 다 써봤지만... 암튼 전... 생략 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 다음 폰을 산다면 구글 레퍼런스 폰으로 하려구요
<Seony> 전 앞으로는 앤드로이드폰은 추호도 살 생각이 없어요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 혹시 ccsm이 아니라 simple-ccsm으로 설치한거 아닌가요?
<xubuntu> 아...ccsm깔았는데요?
<yemharc> Seony, 초기에 안드로이드 걸린 사람들 고생 많이 했죠
<Seony> 전 초기 안드로이드가 아닌데도 그런데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> xubuntu, 소프트웨어 센터 -> compiz로 검색
<Seony> 안드로이드폰 산지 2달 정도 된 거 같아요
<yemharc> 전 그 구린 모토쿼티 사서 그냥저냥 재밌게 쓰고 있네요
<yemharc> <-어차피 성능을 바라지 않는다 OTL
<Seony> 뭐 다들 성격에 따라 취향에 따라 다르겠지만, 암튼 저는 앞으로는 안드로이드 안살 거에요
<yemharc> Seony, 뭐어... 언제나 그렇듯 취향이니까요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 니코틴 충전하고 와야지...
<xubuntu> yemharc님..
<xubuntu> ccsm설치되어있습니다
<submarine> ㅎㅎ니코틴 충전하고 왔습니다ㅎ
<xubuntu> ccsm설치되있습니다.
<submarine> 아오;; 놋북이 필요한데ㅠ_ㅠ
<nexusism> 안녕하세요
<Seony> hi
<nexusism> 우분투를 처음 이용하는 유저라;;;
<Seony> 처음 오셨으면 상단에 나와있는 규칙을 읽어주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<nexusism> 예
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕 못하다. 피곤해 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 규칙 너무 어려움 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 왜요?> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 새벽 4시 인생이잖아.
<imsu> yemharc: 위키는 잘 정리 되셨는지요 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 오 이 엄청난 규칙들은 ... 부담감이 크게 다가오네요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋ 게임을 줄이시면 히히
<yemharc> imsu, 하는중이에요 :)
<Seony> imsu: ㅎㅎ 겜 안해
<imsu> nexusism: 전 그냥 규칙 무시해서 kick 도 몇 번 당했죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=start 메인
<xubuntu> yemharc,
<xubuntu> 설치되어있습니다
<imsu> nexusism: 이히히 그냥 몇 번 당하시다보면 알겠지요 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> imsu 뻥 깔래?요
<imsu> nexusism: 농담입니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu, http://goo.gl/G4ZvK 수정중인 문서
<nexusism> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> xubuntu, 흐음...
<yemharc> xubuntu, 설정이 어떻게 없는거에요? 아예 탭이 없나요?
<imsu> nexusism: 그냥 글을 나눠쓰시지만 않으면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 놔 짱남
<imsu> 이런식만 아니면 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 이번에 용기를 내어 우분투만 인스톨해서 쓰고 있는데 굉장한 만족스럽습니다. 솔직히 감동적이군요
<xubuntu> 아..
<Alsen> 베타뉴스 명품 PC 600만원대 xptmxj ahwlq
<xubuntu> 탭은있습니다
<Alsen> 테스터 모집
<imsu> Seony: 게임없이 어떻게 삽니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> nexusism: 이제 더 재밌어지실 거에요 :)
<imsu> jasonjang: 으흐흐;; 뻥도 가끔씩 해줘야 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 바쁘면 살게 돼 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> jasonjang, http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=start 위키 수정작업 어제부터 들어갔는데, 메인에 우리 사용자 모임 관련 정보 한번만 확인좀 해주세요
<Alsen> 600만 짜리 컴을 사용해보실분은 베타뉴스에 신청하세요. 좋긴 좋더군요 ㅎ
<yemharc> jasonjang, 틀린게 있으면 수정해야 해서요
<jasonjang> 예. 그리 하겠습니다. yem
<yemharc> Alsen, 그런건 서버로 써야 제맛!
<jasonjang> 예. 그리 하겠습니다. yemharc
<yemharc> jasonjang, 감사합니다 :)
<yemharc> yem도 하이라이트 등록해놨지요 :)
<xubuntu> 그.. 갱신주기 설정만 없습니다
<Alsen> CPU만 130만원 인텔 코어 i7 990X 6코어 프로세서
<jasonjang> 그런데, yemharc 우리 초/구면? 혹시 뉘신지...(실례)
<nexusism> http://katselphrime.wo.tc/ 이 사이트를 참조했어요!
<yemharc> jasonjang, 4월달 포럼 정기세미나 안오셨다면 못보셨을거에요
<jasonjang> 갔었고, 어느 자리 앉으셨? 명단은 제가 갖고 있습니다만...
<yemharc> xubuntu, wait
<xubuntu> 네.
<yemharc> jasonjang, 프로젝터 화면을 보고 있는 기준으로 왼쪽에서 두번째입니다
<yemharc> yemharc // 이준현
<jasonjang> 예에~ 화면을 등지고 젤 오른쪽이 김성윤 abron 님였죠? 그 맞은편이 강 도님...
<yemharc> xubuntu, https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_nrs4cj8TbR0/Tb_GE7dMaAI/AAAAAAAAAHM/voHwA42w3TM/s800/compiz-setting.png
<yemharc> 네
<jasonjang> 반갑습니다.
<yemharc> 분도님하고 딱 마주보고 앉아있었지요
<yemharc> 반갑습니다 :)
<yemharc> 분도님이 위키 퍼미션 에러 뜨는걸 안고쳐주시는군요 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 예에~ 그렇다면 짐작만 합니다. yemharc 님의 2~3번째 오른쪽에 제가 앉았었으니..
<yemharc> 오, 수정되 있네요
<nexusism> 모든분들 초면에 죄송한 질문이지만 11.04랑 10.10의 퍼포먼스 차이가 많이 나나요?동급 하드웨어 기준으루 ...
<yemharc> jasonjang, ㅎㅎ 저도 잘 기억이 안나네요. 전 모임은 4월이 처음이었거든요
<whatev3r> nexusism, 최신 컴퓨터가 아니라면 별 차이가 없을 겁니다.
<yemharc> nexusism, 하드웨어보다 Unity3D와 관련해서 11.04의 문제로 퍼포먼스가 떨어지는 경우가 많아요
<xubuntu> yemharc,저..조명효과,갱신 주기 감지, 갱신 주기가 없습니다
<nexusism> 아...그렇군요 답변 주신 두분 감사드립니다.
<jasonjang> 첨이면 잘 격못하죠. 게다가 전 뒷풀이를 못가서...
<yemharc> xubuntu, 그 메뉴 3개만 없는건가요?
<yemharc> jasonjang, 그렇군요. 확실히 그날 먼저 가신 분들이 꽤 되셨죠
<xubuntu> 네
<nexusism> 저는 출근때문에 이만 가겠습니다.초보유저가 민폐만 끼치고 돌아가네요 다음에 한번 더 들릴게요 ^^;
<nexusism> 모두 즐거운 하루되시길 바랍니다.
<yemharc> xubuntu, VBlank에 동기화 옵션도 없나요?
<jasonjang> yemharc ; wiki 보고 있습니다. 그런데, 페이지 젤 아랫 부분 "페이지 편집 정보" 에 yemharc 님이 본인의 작업내용을 직접 Comment 달아 주세요. 겸손해 하지 마시고요...
<jasonjang> 급 퇴근합니다.
<xubuntu> yemharc,네
<yemharc> jasonjang, 아, 겸손이 아니라..... 그런게 있었군요;;;
<yemharc> xubuntu, 으음;; 그럼 더 이상 손 댈 방법이 없는데요 이건;;
<xubuntu> 네?
<jasonjang> 수고스럽겠지만, 가능한 자세히 달아주시면 ...뒤따라 오는 이......들께 큰 도움이 되겠습니다.
<yemharc> xubuntu, ccsm에서 제공 안하면 안쪽 설정파일까지 건드려서 수정해야 하거든요;;
<yemharc> jasonjang, 네, 확인하고 추가하겠습니다.
<yemharc> xubuntu, 일단 간단히 할 수 있는것부터 하죠. 그 설정화면에서 해상도 추가하는 부분 있죠?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> xubuntu, 거기에 자기 해상도를 예를 들어 1280x1024+0+0 이란 식으로 추가하고
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> xubuntu, 추가된걸 클릭해서 [위로] 버튼을 누르셔서 제일 위로 올려주세요
<xubuntu> 편집합니까?
<xubuntu> 이미 640X480이라고 되있네요...(이건 제해상도아닙니다)
<yemharc> 이왕이면 추가하세요
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 혹시라도 문제가 생겨서 그래픽이 제대로 로딩 안되면 귀찮아 질 수 있으니까요
<xubuntu> 그다음은요?
<yemharc> 그리고 뒤로
<yemharc> 그러면 일단 저장되니까......
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 어떡하죠?
<yemharc> 자아...
<xubuntu> ?
<yemharc> 최대한 쉬운 방법이 뭐가 있을까......
<xubuntu> 쩝...
<Alsen> 잠자는 도심의 '접니다'
<xubuntu> 어려워도;;해주세요..
<yemharc> 조금만 더 찾아볼게요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 시스템>>기본설정에 혹시 그래픽카드 관련 설정프로그램 있나요?
<xubuntu> 네?
<xubuntu> 시스템 기본설정이라뇨?전...xfce라...;;
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> xubuntu에도 작업표시줄 비슷한거 있잖아요?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 거기서 시스템>>>설정
<xubuntu> 네..
<xubuntu> settings면 맞을려나..
<yemharc> settings 아니면 preference 둘 중 하나엔 들어있을거에요
<xubuntu> 추가드라이버는 아니죠?
<xubuntu> 음...없네요
<xubuntu> 에효..
<xubuntu> 디스플레이 관련은 있어도..
<yemharc> 으...xorg.conf 를 수정할까 그냥;;
<xubuntu> 네..
<xubuntu> 그게 나을것 같네요..
<yemharc> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yemharc> 파일에 뭔가 써 있습니까?
<xubuntu> yemharc님..
<yemharc> xubuntu, 네
<xubuntu> 굳이 mousepad는;ㅎ
<yemharc> vi 쓰실줄 알면 상관없어요
<xubuntu> 이제 gedit가 있잖아요..ㅎ
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<yemharc> 편집기는 편하실대로 고르세요 :)
<imsu`> yemharc: 안녕하세용
<yemharc> imsu`, 네입
<yemharc> imsu `<----.....클론?
<imsu`> 클론이 뭐에요?
<yemharc> clone : 복제
<yemharc> 사람에게 쓰면 복제인간
<imsu`> 아;; 잠깐 튕겼나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 어떻게 할까요?
<xubuntu> 틀었...
<xubuntu> 습니다.
<imsu> yemharc: 어제 그 이맥스 사이트 따라하라고 하셨는데 어떻게 따라하는건지 감이;; 안와서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> xubuntu, 파일 열었어요?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 뭐 적혀있는거 있나요?
<xubuntu> 네.
<xubuntu> Section "Module"
<xubuntu> Load "glx"
<xubuntu> EndSection
<imsu> package.el 을 인스톨 하라고 나오잖아요
<yemharc> 거기서 일단 Section "Devicce" 찾아가세요
<imsu> 쯔업;;
<yemharc> imsu, 잠시, xubuntu 님부터 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> yemharc,저..
<yemharc> xubuntu, 없으면 없다고 말해주세요
<xubuntu> 이것만 쳐져있..
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그럼 적힌 내용 밑에다 한줄 띄고 이어서 적으세요
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> Section "Device"
<yemharc> Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<xubuntu> 네..
<yemharc> Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<yemharc> Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<yemharc> EndSection
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 각각 한 라인이고, 적을때 추천하는건 나중에도 보기 쉽게
<xubuntu> 저장할까요?
<xubuntu> 적을때 추천이라뇨?
<yemharc> Section "ddd"  하고 EndSection 사이에 있는 내용들을
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 앞에 탭으로 공간을 좀 띄워 놔주세요
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> ???
<yemharc> <tab>Identifier 어쩌구.... 라는 형태가 되게
<xubuntu> 아..
<yemharc> 귀찮아도 설정파일들은 가급적이면 구분을 해놔야 나중에 편하거든요
<xubuntu> 아..
<yemharc> 다 하셨으면 저장하고 로그아웃 or 리붓
<xubuntu> 네.
<yemharc> imsu, 어디서 막혔나요?
<imsu> yemharc: 막힌게 아니라요 뭘 어떻게 하는지 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아........ 그럼 하나도 안한거죠?
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 2.3은 설치했어요?
<imsu> 네 설치했습니다
<yemharc> imsu, http://repo.or.cz/w/emacs.git/blob_plain/1a0a666f941c99882093d7bd08ced15033bc3f0c:/lisp/emacs-lisp/package.el  다운로드
<yemharc> 자기 홈폴더 아래에 .emacs.d 라는 폴더 안에 넣어두세요
<yemharc> 폴더가 없다면 만드시구요
<imsu> 오잉 페이지로 뜨네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 복사해서 package.el 로 만들어야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu, 파일 전송하면 받을수 있어요?
<imsu> 헙헙;; 복사해서 만들면 안되나용? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 글쎄요;; 저도 그렇게는 안해봐서...
<yemharc> 음... 그냥 텍스트니 되려나
<imsu> 넹 되지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어차피 언어 아닌가요? ;;
<yemharc> 탭 같은게 복사하면 바보가 되서요
<imsu> 아;;; 한번 해볼게요
<yemharc> 파일 보내기 걸었어요
<yemharc> 아, 아니다
<yemharc> imsu, 그냥 간단히 가죠
<xubuntu> 음?
<imsu> 복사했는데 문제 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 터미널에서
<xubuntu> 네...왔습니다.
<yemharc> 그래요?
<imsu> 잘 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu, 일단 .emacs.d 폴더에 넣어두세요
<imsu> 네 넣었습니다
<yemharc> vi .emacs
<imsu> 그 담에 .emacs 에다가 그 거 lisp 언어 넣으면 되나요?
<yemharc> (add-to-list 'package-archives '("marmalade" . "http://marmalade-repo.org/packages/"))
<imsu> 네 넣었습니다
<yemharc> 이맥스 여세요
<yemharc> 저장하구요
<imsu> 넹
<yemharc> 아무 에러 없이 조용히 뜨면 문제 없는겁니다
<xubuntu> yemharc,전 어떻게 할까요?
<yemharc> xubuntu, 아까 그걸로 설정 일단 끝난거에요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 지금 어떤가요?
<xubuntu> 잠깐만요..컴피즈킬게요.
<imsu> yemharc: eval-buffer: Symbol's value as variable is void: package-archives
<imsu> 이런게 뜨는데요
<imsu> 지금 irc 가 이맥스라서 그냥 load-file /.emacs 해
<imsu> 했습니다
<xubuntu> 음...잘모르겠네요?..
<yemharc> imsu, (add-to-list 'package-archives '("marmalade" . "http://marmalade-repo.org/packages/")) 잘못 기입한거 없는지 확인해보세요
<yemharc> package 앞에 '     marmalade 랑 주소 사이에 (공백) . (공백)
<imsu> 사이트에 있는거 그냥 복사했는데;; 쩝;;
<xubuntu> 여;;여전한것 같은데요?
<yemharc> imsu, http://marmalade-repo.org/ 여기서 우클릭->다른이름 저장으로 통째로 받아서 파일 교체하고 다시
<yemharc> xubuntu, 시스템 >> 설정 >> 모니터
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 들어갔습니다
<xubuntu> 어떻게할까요?
<imsu> yemharc: 여전히 같아요 ㅎㅎ 바쁘십니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> xubuntu, 모니터 주파수 나오느느 부분 있죠? 숫자 몇인가요? xxHz 식으로 나올거에요
<yemharc> imsu, C-x C-e
<xubuntu> 75입니다
<imsu> 에러 나오네요
<imsu> Debugger entered--Lisp error: (void-function package-desc-vers)
<imsu>   (package-desc-vers desc)
<imsu>   eval((package-desc-vers desc))
<imsu>   eval-last-sexp-1(nil)
<imsu>   eval-last-sexp(nil)
<imsu>   call-interactively(eval-last-sexp nil nil)
<imsu>  
<yemharc> xubuntu, 60으로 체인지
<yemharc> imsu, 버전이 안맞아서 파싱에러네요....
<yemharc> 음..
<imsu> 저기 package.el 파일 어제 좀 보니까 2.4 버전인거 같던데
<xubuntu> 네
<imsu> yemharc: activate the package system at any time."
<imsu>   :type 'boolean
<imsu>   :group 'package
<imsu>   :version "24.1")
<imsu>  
<imsu> 이런것 때문에 그런가요?
<xubuntu> 네 했습니다
<yemharc> xubuntu, 그럼 진짜 끝이에요
<xubuntu> 그래요?
<yemharc> 그 이상은 저도 방법이 없어요
<yemharc> 구형 드라이버라 EXA가속도 켠건데...
<yemharc> imsu, .emacs파일에 추가하세요
<yemharc> 일단 위에부터 차례대로 (기존 내용보다 위에)
<imsu> package 설정 위에요 아니면 제일 처음이요?
<yemharc> 설정보다 위에요
<yemharc> 그냥 제일 윗줄
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> (add-to-list 'load-path "/home/imsu/.emacs.d/")
<yemharc> (require 'package)
<yemharc> 그 다음 사이트에 있던 내용 아래에다가
<yemharc> (add-hook 'slime-repl-mode-hook)
<yemharc> 저장하고 이맥스 재시작
<imsu> load-file 하지 말고 시작할까요?
<imsu> 그럼 나갔다가 오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> nahanstar 어서오세요
<nahanstar> 네 안녕하세요.ㅎ
<imsu-fox> yemharc: 에러입니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 뭐라 뜨나요
<imsu-fox> 죄송합니다 도배 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu-fox> ;;; package.el --- Simple package system for Emacs  ;; Copyright (C) 2007-2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.  ;; Author: Tom Tromey <tromey@redhat.com> ;; Created: 10 Mar 2007 ;; Version: 0.9 ;; Keywords: tools  ;; This file is part of GNU Emacs.  ;; GNU Emacs is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify ;; it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by ;; the Free Software Foundation; either ve
<yemharc> 더 없어요? 이건 에러 아닌데..........
<imsu-fox> 어 이게 아니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu-fox> Warning (initialization): An error occurred while loading `/home/imsu/.emacs':
<imsu-fox> Wrong number of arguments: #[(hook function &optional append local) \305!\204
<imsu-fox> ")\207 [hook local hook-value function append boundp nil default-boundp set-default local-variable-if-set-p make-local-variable t default-value lambda permanent-local-hook permanent-local put] 5 2183558], 1
<imsu-fox> yemharc: 더 적어 드려야 하나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 잠시
<yemharc> .emacs에서
<yemharc> (add-hook .......... 라인 지우세요
<yemharc> 그리고 다시
<imsu-fox> 어 에러 안뜬다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음...xubuntu님 나가셨네...
<yemharc> 이제
<imsu-fox> yemharc: 일단 아까 위에 적으라고 하신게 package.el  path 설정해 주신거죠?
<yemharc> M-x package-list-package
<yemharc> imsu-fox, package.el 포함해서 앞으로 설치할 모든 el파일 로드패스 설정이에요
<yemharc> 뭔가 넷 연결하고 리스트를 좍 보여줄거에요
<imsu-fox> 네 페키지 리스트가 쫙 나오네요
<yemharc> 일단 추천하는게..........
<yemharc> 커서 움직이죠?
<imsu-fox> 헉;; 학새왔다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu-fox> 넹
<yemharc> 설치하려는 패키지 앞에다 커서 놓고 i 두번 누르면 I 라고 마크 찍혀요
<yemharc> 일단 그걸로 패키지 선택하는겁니다
<imsu-fox> 아하 w32 브라우저 설치할까요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 뭐 선택이죠 :)
<imsu-fox> 이제 어제 말씀하신 w3m 브라우저인가요?
<yemharc> 이걸로 뭐 코딩같은거 하세요?
<yemharc> imsu-fox, 네, 그런 형식의 브라우저입니다
<imsu-fox> 가끔 재미로요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 paredit
<imsu-fox> 가끔 재미로 코딩해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> starter-kit
<imsu-fox> 그럼 웹브라우저는 w32 ㅋㅋ
<imsu-fox> 그건 뭔가요?
<yemharc> idle-highlight
<imsu-fox> 저 일단;;; 학생이 와서 ;; 좀 있다 다시 여쭤볼게요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 네
<imsu-fox> 감사합니다 ^^
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요
<xubuntu> 저..제가 그놈환경으로 들어왔는데요
<xubuntu> 테마관리자가 어디있나요?
<xubuntu> 또 컴피즈는 어떻게 키나요?
<Alsen> 우분투 부팅은 어떻게 하나요.. = ㅅ=)
<Alsen> 2010 시즌 우승!!
<Alsen> 예이~!
<Alsen> 우싸우싸~!
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요
<xubuntu> 시작시 컴피즈를 키는 방법을 아시나요?(일일히 하는게 힘드네요;)
<Alsen> xubuntu 교재 하나 구매하시는걸 조심스럽게 추천해드립니다.
<xubuntu> 아;;
<whatev3r> #ubuntu
<yemharc> 후으...
<yemharc> xubuntu, 패널에서 시스템>>기본설정>>모양>>화면효과 탭 >> 많이   로 체크하면 컴피즈 켜집니다
<xubuntu> yemharc님
<yemharc> ..........결국 오늘도 야근 OTL
<xubuntu> 저는 그놈이 아니라..그게 없습니다..
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> yemharc님
<xubuntu> 그런데요..
<xubuntu> compiste인가?
<xubuntu> 에...
<xubuntu> 갱신주기가..
<xubuntu> 있었...(충격!)
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<xubuntu> 결국 제대로 안살펴본 제가 문제..
<Alsen> 저는 술마시러 나갑니다.
<xubuntu> 일반설정에는 없었지만..
<xubuntu> 다른데;;;
<xubuntu> 있네요;;ㅠ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 일단 적용해보세요
<xubuntu> yemharc님
<xubuntu> ?!
<yemharc> 우으..........
<yemharc> xubuntu, 네
<yemharc> 바쁘신가...
<yemharc> xubuntu, 전 일단 퇴근합니다아 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<xubuntu> 아
<yemharc> 오셨네
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 저..
<xubuntu> 적용은했는데요//
<xubuntu> 더이상 방법은 없나요?
<xubuntu> 그런데 수치를 몇으로 해야하나요?
<yemharc> 60이요
<xubuntu> 왜그렇죠?
<yemharc> 모니터 성능이 무척 좋다면 75
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 75hz면 75해도 되나요
<yemharc> 평균적으로 쓰는 모니터들이 55~60 사이로 맞춰져서 생산되요
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 무작정 높여도 별로 좋은건 없어요
<xubuntu> 그런가요?
<yemharc> LCD경우에는 패널 수명이 줄어들기도 하고
<xubuntu> !
<yemharc> 일단 75까지 계산되서 나온 물건이면 무리는 안가는데
<yemharc> 확실히 모르신다면 60으로 하세요
<xubuntu> 그래도..모니터에서 75까지 잡아주던데;;
<yemharc> 제 넷북은 80까지도 잡아줍니다 (...)
<yemharc> 하지만 안해요
<xubuntu> !
<xubuntu> 화질의 차이랄까..
<yemharc> 아뇨 수직동기는 화질하고는 상관없어요
<xubuntu> 어떤분이 75까지는 괜찮다고 하시더군요.
<xubuntu> ?
<yemharc> xubuntu, 모니터 기종 뭔가요
<xubuntu> TG인데..
<xubuntu> 잠시만요..
<xubuntu> 아...뭐더라..
<yemharc> 몇년도에 산거?
<xubuntu> 잘모르겠는데요..한 2005년도일려나?
<yemharc> 몇년도에 대충 얼마주고 산거에요?
<xubuntu> 기억이 안나네요..(제 아빠가 산거라...)
<DingGGu> 저기
<yemharc> 05년에 22인치 이상에 40만원 이상 준거 아니면 60하세요
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://iu.qop.kr/m/20110503@freenode_a238220faa0b.png [1366x768] [116.81kb]
<DingGGu> 이거해결방법좀.
<DingGGu> 32비트가폴더에있는데 왜다운을받지
<imsu-fox> yemharc: 쉬는 시간 짬내서 들어왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 그런데 08~09년도에 1440X900이면 해도 되나요?
<yemharc> xubuntu, 그정도면 상관없어요
<xubuntu> 아..
<imsu-fox> yemharc: ii 친다음에 어떻게 해야하나용? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아.......여러분
<imsu-fox> 네
<yemharc> 저 일단 퇴근좀... ㅠㅠ
<imsu-fox> ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 아네;;
<imsu-fox> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<imsu-fox> 오늘 너무 감사드립니다 ^^
<yemharc> imsu-fox, M-x package-install
<imsu-fox> 넵 조심히 들어가세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 이맥스 켜면 M-x package-initialize
<yemharc> imsu-fox, 켤때마다 해주면 설치한 프로그램들 모듈로 탑재되요
<DingGGu> --32bit
<DingGGu> 맞나요
<imsu-fox> 넹 ^^
<yemharc> 음.......일단 퇴근하고 다시 접속할게요
<CuBric> 하암
<imsu-fox> 넹 이따 뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> DingGGu, 다운받는건 64비트네요
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 여튼 일단 슝
<DingGGu> 네, 왜 64비트를다운받나요?
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://iu.qop.kr/m/20110503@freenode_ed8945c94417.png [1366x768] [279.7kb]
<DingGGu> 게다가, --32bit 해도
<DingGGu> 왜파일으르다운받나요?
<DingGGu> 폴더에 파일이이미있는데
<Seony> MK-B
<jincreator> 학교에서 집으로 가느라 나갑니다.
<Seony> imsu-fox:
<Seony> imsu-fox: 나름 상장 ㅎㅎ http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/Honor-Society
<xubuntu> 저...안녕하세요
<xubuntu> 컴피즈를 시작시에 자동으로 키게 할려면 어떻게 합니까?
<imsu-fox> 퇴근합니다 ㅎㅎ 수고하세용 ^^
<imsu-fox> Seony: 상장이요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ ㅎㅎ
<imsu-fox> 큭큭 추카 드립니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ thanks
<imsu-fox> 전 퇴근하고 집에서 접속할게요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<root_> 저기 우분투 설치후 한글이 안되는데 어떻게 해야합니까?
<root_> DingGGu dlqslek
<root_> OMG
<imsu> 안녕하세용 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 설치는 했습니다 알려주신데로요 ^^
<imsu_fox> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 근데 사용법을 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<imsu_fox> 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> package-install로 설치한거죠?
<imsu_fox> 네
<yemharc> package-initialize
<yemharc> 이것도 했으면 이제 그때부터 필요한 모듈명을 쳐서 불러오는거에요
<yemharc> M-x w32brower(맞나?;;)
<imsu_fox> w32 browser 가 설치되었다고 list 보니깐 나왔어요
<imsu_fox> 근데 그렇게하니 실행이 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 혹시 설치하면서 warning 뜨지 않았나요?
<imsu_fox> rmfoTsk;; b.b;
<imsu_fox> 그랬나; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu_fox> 잘 기억이;; 쉬는 시간이라 급하게;; 하느라요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 한 번 지우고 다시 해볼까요?
<imsu_fox> 지우는 명령어 좀 가르쳐 주세용 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 체크하고
<yemharc> package-menu-mark-delete
<imsu_fox> 마크가 안되는네요;;
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 마크가 안되다뇨?
<imsu_fox> i 누르는데 마크가 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> package-list-package 로 리스트 불러와서 체크하는거에요 그래도 안되나요?
<imsu_fox> 딴 놈들은 i를 한 번만 눌러도 되는데 야는 안되네요 마크가 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu_fox> 아 D 로 눌러야 되는군요
<yemharc> 쓰이는 키가 I U D 3개일거에요
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 그 담에 package-install 하면 되나요?
<yemharc> 마크하고
<yemharc> 아, D로 지우기 마크 한거?
<imsu_fox> 네 D로 마크는 되었어요
<yemharc> package-menu-mark-delete
<imsu_fox> 그럼 그냥 d 누르라고만 뜨더라구요
<yemharc> 아, 저걸 한거죠?
<yemharc> 그 다음이 뭐더라;; 인스톨인가 이니셜라이즈인가
<imsu_fox> 흠흠
<yemharc> 인스톨로 도려보세요
<imsu_fox> 인스톨은 설치네요
<imsu_fox> 파일 존재한다고 안된데요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 머를 해야하낭;; ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 다른 명령어는 짐작이 안가네요 ㅋ
<imsu_fox> 찾았어요
<imsu_fox> package menu execute
<imsu_fox> 근데 안지워지네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 에러가 뜹니당
<yemharc> 으잉..
<yemharc> .emacs.d/elpa/ 아래에 가셔서 직접 삭제 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> wrong type argument : stringp, delete-directory
<imsu_fox> 이렇게 뜨네요
<imsu_fox> 그냥 삭제하면 되겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어차피 인스톨이라고 해도
<imsu_fox> package.el 만 놔두고 다 삭제해야지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 패스로 잡힌데에 파일 다운받아서 실행시에 이니셜라이즈 하면 불러오는게 다에요
<imsu_fox> 아 그렇군요
<yemharc> 2.4 나오면서 2.4버전으로 만들어진 것들이 꽤 많아져서
<yemharc> 좀 오류가 많은가봐요
<imsu_fox> 킁킁;;
<yemharc> 잘 돌아가는건 쌩쌩한데...
<imsu_fox> 2.4 를 설치해야하나 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 지웠어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 근데 왠지 w32라는거 보면 윈도우 전용같은 느낌 ㄲ;;
<imsu_fox> 아 그런가요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu_fox> 킁킁;;
<imsu_fox> 경고 뜨네요
<drake_kr> 휴
<imsu_fox> MS 전용인ㄱ ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> drake_kr: 안녕하세용
<drake_kr> 하이요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 닭도리탕 한시간전에 먹었는데 배고프면 막장인가
<imsu_fox> yemharc: MS 전용인가봐요 ;; w32 shell execute 없대요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> drake_kr: 헐헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu_fox 주말은 잘 보냄?
<imsu_fox> drake_kr: 그냥요 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 우분투 다시 깔았어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 젠장 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 우분투따위
<drake_kr> 일요일은 내꺼 월요일은 홍대 오늘은 개봉동..
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<imsu_fox> drake_kr: 오잉? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 남들한테 리눅스따위 쓰지 말라고 하는데 왜들 쓰는겨 ㅡㅡ
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 지워야겠네요 다시 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 홍대는 11.04 업뎃하다가 날라가고..
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 으잌;;
<drake_kr> 개봉동은 ip가 바뀌어서 공유기수정하고..
<imsu_fox> drake_kr: 고생이십니다. ㅋㅋ 저도 업뎃하다가 커널 패닉나서 다시 설치했어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 리눅스가 700일 버티다 뻗으면 불안정한거임?
<imsu_fox> drake_kr: 저야 잘 모르죠 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 700이면 안정적인거 아닌가요
<ndsin> 예전 회사는 맨날 서버 죽었다고 문자와서 미칠뻔했었는데...
<drake_kr> 서버 죽었다고 오라해서
<drake_kr> 밥 얻어먹고 왔죠
<drake_kr> (고기)
<drake_kr> 늘 말하지만 제가 리눅스를 하는 이유는 고기때문입니다.
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 의도가 불순하네요!
<imsu_fox> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음 불순한가요
<ndsin> 그럼요!
<drake_kr> 그럼 어째야 되는데요?
<ndsin> 리눅스를 운영하기 위해선 고기를 제공해야 한다는 인식이 퍼질 위험이 있습니다
<yemharc> 푸헐.......
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 과연 이렇게 쓰는거군요
<yemharc> 일단 D로 체크하고
<yemharc> 지울 패키지 폴더를 먼저 날려버리고
<drake_kr> 리눅스 운영하는데 자기가 모르면 고기라도 내놔야죠
<yemharc> x 누르면 지울거냐고 물어봐요
<ndsin> 앞으론 돈을 받으시길!
<imsu_fox> yemharc: spd
<drake_kr> 음?
<ndsin> 그래야 좀 먹고 살죠
<ndsin> 리눅서들이...
<drake_kr> 음..
<ndsin> 고기만먹고 살순 없자나여...
<imsu_fox> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 그건 제가 결정하는거니까요
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 인간관계의 윤활유 정도랄까..
<Seony> 음... 난 고기만 먹고 사는데.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 하누홀릭?
<ndsin> 미쿡산 홀릭
<Seony>  고기가 심하게 싸서... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, stringp 라는 글이 끝에 나오면 지워진거에요
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 리스트에서 안 없어지는건 버퍼 리로드하면 돼요
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 아 그런건가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> drake_kr: 고기 또 사주세용 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> imsu_fox 언제요?
<imsu_fox> drake_kr: 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu_fox: 이번에 새로 들어온 내 룸메이트애가, 중학교 때 미적분을 끝냈다는데.. 어떻게 생각해? ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 그럼 뭘 설치해야하는거죠 브라우저 쓰려면??
<imsu_fox> Seony: 네?
<imsu_fox> Seony: 천재인가? ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> Seony: 완전 수재 아니면 사기꾼이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu_fox: 얼마 전에 21살짜리 룸메가 하나 들어왔거든... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 애는 진짜 공부 잘하게 생겼어.
<drake_kr> 사기군에 한표
<imsu_fox> Seony: 학원에서 미적분 선행 조금 나갔다 뭐 그런거면 이해해도
<drake_kr> 그렇게 못생겼나요?
<Seony> imsu_fox, 고등학교 과정 미적분.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> drake_kr: 아뇨. 그냥 딱 봤을 때 전형적인 한국 여고생 처럼 생겼어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 최신건 http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsWebBrowser 이거네요
<drake_kr> 아.. 그정도군요..
<imsu_fox> Seony: 그니깐요 학원에서 미적분 고등 선행 해줬다.. 이정도 일걸요?
<imsu_fox> Seony: 선행한애들 거의 대다수 보면;; 개판이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu_fox: 그래? 내 친구는 중학교 3학년 때 수학II를 끝냈었는데?
<imsu_fox> Seony: 공부 무쟈게 열심히 하셨구만유 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그때 당시 수학 II라면, 지금 이공계 고등학교 3학년에서 배우는 과정이야.
<imsu_fox> 네
<Seony> 그걸 내 친구는 중3 때 끝냈어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 맞앙 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 얼마나 열심히하면 그렇게 되나;; ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 신기하군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이번 룸메는, 내 친구 같은 스탈인갑다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 아직도 삼각함수 공부하고 있는데 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 요즘 아이들은 빠르군요
<imsu_fox> Seony: 그럴지도 ㅋㅋ 근데 중3때 수2를 끝났다면;;;; 수능 만점정도 맞아야 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 만점이신가 보군요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> SAT 600점?
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 만점까진 아니지만 상위 몇프로 안에는 들어갔지
<yemharc> 이맥스용 프리마인드도 있어요
<imsu_fox> Seony: 큭큭 열심히 하셨나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17043&p=84269#p84269 <- 어떻게들 생각하세요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ ㅋ
<imsu_fox> Seony: 서울에 있는 야들은 선행 했다고 하는데 대다수가; ;쩝;; 개판입니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 아, 트위터에 적으셨던 그거군요
<drake_kr> imsu_fox // 개판이 아니면 한국이 아니지
<yemharc> 제가 리플? 단거 보셨나 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 헐?
<imsu_fox> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어떻게 다셨는데요?
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ
<yemharc> reply로요
<imsu_fox> Seony: 근데 어느정도 싹수 보이고 중1 부터 준비하면 중3때 수2 뗄 수는 있어요
<drake_kr> 제가 yemharc님 팔로우를 하지 않으면 안 보일거에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그 트윗 홈에서 상단 메뉴바에 message로 가면 있지 않나요?
<Seony> imsu_fox: 그렇구나...
<drake_kr> 그리고 요새 트위터 한 이틀에 한번 들어가는데 ㅡ.ㅡㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 이킄ㅋ;;;
<imsu_fox> Seony: 네 가능은 해요 ㅎㅎ 대신 머리가 좀;; 와줘야 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 트윗 페북이 넷북/일터 데탑/스맛폰에 동시에 싱크되서 찌링찌링........
<imsu_fox> Seony: 그냥 막 때려 넣는거죠 알든 모르든 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 거기다 이멜 울리고 xchat울리고............
<yemharc> 메신저도 있군요 (..........)
<drake_kr> 트위터 팔로워가 한 20명쯤밖에 안되긴 하는데 하루에 타임라인이 100개는 넘으니..
<yemharc> 이쯤되면 뇌에 코드를 꽂고 싶어져요
<imsu_fox> Seony: 정말 다 알게 하려면 시간이 없고요 그리고 그정도 보이려면 초딩 때 어느정도 기반을 닦았다고 봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu_fox: 뭐, 아무나 시키는 건 아닌 거네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 초딩때 중딩때 놀던 애들이 고딩때 잘 하던데..
<imsu_fox> Seony: 네 ㅋㅋ 설명을 계속 해줘도 모르는 애들은 어쩔 수 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> Seony: 일단 의지가 제일 중요하고 그리고 중간 이상의 머리 정도? ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 머리도 안되는데 의지도 없다;; 그럼 답 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그거야 그렇긴 하지...
<drake_kr> yemharc // 전뇌통신 나오긴 할까요?
<imsu_fox> drake_kr: 그 분들은 의지가 있으셨으니 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> imsu_fox // 머리도 안되는데 의지도 없지만 구라는 칠 수 있지?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 일단 기본적으로 50년은 무리라고 봐요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 뇌 구조도 모르는데 때려박는건 무리죠
<imsu_fox> drake_kr: 네 ㅋㅋㅋ 그정도는 뭐 눈감고 구라치기? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 램을 보드에 억지로 쑤셔넣으면 램과 보드 다 고장납니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc // PCI 슬롯에 램을 박아도 다 고장납니다
<yemharc> drake_kr, 우잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 뇌파를 이용한 컨트롤러는 어느정도 진척이 된것 같더라고요
<drake_kr> johney mnemonic이라는 영화에서 보면 RAM Doubler가 나오던데..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 뇌파 경우에는 간단하게 머리속에 떠올린 이미지를 화면에 뿌려주는 정도까진 가능해 졌습니다
<drake_kr> 근데 공각기동대나 johne mnemonic이라는 영화에 나오는것처럼 칩을 아예 머릿속에 박을라면..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 정확히는 뇌가 기계죠 (.....그런세상 나 죽기전에 올리가 없잖아)
<drakekr> ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> irssi로 접속..
<drakekr> 공각기동대에 나오는걸로 보면
<drakekr> 뇌 자체가 기계는 아니고
<drakekr> 뇌만 남겨놓고 나머지가 다 기계..
<drakekr> 3차 세계대전이 비핵대전으로 발발하고 그러면서 전뇌통신이 발달했다.. 라는 가정이더라고요
<yemharc> 언젠가
<yemharc> 이맥스OS가 나올거에요 (..........)
<drakekr> emacs os는 linux 아니었나요?
<yemharc> http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/?action=browse;oldid=EmacsIRCClient;id=ERC#toc1  <- 이맥스 irc
<yemharc> (.....)
<yemharc> 저 수많은 모듈들..........
<yemharc> 근데 문제는 구현된게 IRC뿐만이 아니라는거죠 (.....)
<yemharc> (하기야..스톨만씨는 "내 컴퓨터는 이맥스와 함께 부팅하고 이맥스와 함께 종료한다" 라고 선언했지...)
<drake_kr> 그러니까..
<drake_kr> emacs가 있기에 linux가 있었고.. 뭐 그런것 아니던가요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 근데 그런 지저분한(?!) 해커는 되고싶지 않아요 (........)
<drake_kr> yemharc // ㅈㅅ. 저 수염 기르는중입니다
<yemharc> 리눅스가 있었던 결정적 요인은 gcc죠
<yemharc> drake_kr, 이맥스 올인을 말한거에요 :)
<yemharc> 스톨만씨 수염은 그쯤되면 그냥 패션이구나! 하는 느낌...
<drake_kr> emacs를 만들려니 gcc가 필요했고 그래서 만들어진것 아니었나요?
<drake_kr> gimp를 만들려니 gtk가 필요했고 그래서 만들어진것처럼
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> GNU Hurd를 만들려고 하니 일단 컴파일러가 필요해서 gcc를 만들었고
<yemharc> gcc를 만들면서 배포하자니 라이센스가 없어서 GPL을 만들었고
<drake_kr> 뭐 어쩌다보니 이렇게 된?
<yemharc> gcc를 만들었는데 이걸 제대로 편집할 IDE가 없어서 이맥스가 나왔고
<DingGGu> 우분투
<DingGGu> 뭐가이렇게 어두워보이나요
<DingGGu> 테마를밝게하고싶다
<yemharc> 그렇게 Hurd를 만들고 있었는데 난데없이 왠 새파란 애송이가 리눅스랍시고 자기 일생일대의 꿈을 가로채(!!) 버렸고
<drake_kr> 아 그런거였군요
<DingGGu> 토발즈 리누스였나
<yemharc> 뭐 그래서 스톨만 옹은 인터뷰때도 GNU/Linux라고 안부르면 대답도 안할 뿐이고
<drake_kr> DingGGu // power manager에서 "밧데리 이용시 어둡게" 켜놓으신거 아님?
<drake_kr> 토발즈 리누스 맞을거에요
<yemharc> 맞아요
<yemharc> Linus Tovalds
<drake_kr> 뭐, emacs와 linux는 같이 자란 형제같은 분위기던데..
<DingGGu> 그게아니라
<DingGGu> 테마가전체적으로 어둠다는 뜻이에요
<DingGGu> 테마가전체적으로 어둡다는 뜻이에요
<yemharc> http://www.gnome-look.org
<DingGGu> 그놈이
<DingGGu> 아니잖아요
<drake_kr> 11.04에서는 gpc가 퇴출당했나보네요
<Alsen> 오하요~ 고자이마스~
<drake_kr> Alsen // 저 고자 아닙니다
<Alsen> 드레끼님 올만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 술마시고 왔어욤 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 주정뱅이다
<Alsen> 오늘 후지필름 면접이 있었다는군요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 면접한 이야기 듣고 왔다지요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 구직자에게 가장 중요한 이야기는
<drake_kr> 면접관 이야기지요
<drake_kr> "ㅅㅂ 이력서를 alz로 압축해서 보내는 새키는 뭐야" 라던지.. <-
<Alsen> 알집에 히스테리 부리시는 드레끼님 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> alz이나 egg로 압축하면 그냥 삭제임
<yemharc> Alsen, 부릴만 합니다
<Alsen> 요즘은 아침에 면도해도 저녁때면 면도한 자리가 맨들맨들 해지지 않네요
<drake_kr> 스톨만옹처럼 기르세요
<Alsen> 예전엔 일주일에 한번 그리고 최근엔 이틀에 한번 했는데 말이죠
<Alsen> 이제는 매일 해야 하나 하는 씁슬함이 남네요
<Alsen> 저는 내시 처럼 수염이 나서 안되요
<drake_kr> 내시 수염도 길면 더 내시같아요(응?)
<Alsen> 스톨만형은 당장 사망한 빈라덴이라해도 믿을정도
<Alsen> 안에 '이' 생길지도 모름
<Alsen> 아~~ 늦었네요 저는 활기찬 내일을 위해서 '뿅' 할게요
<Alsen> 여러분 굿밤!~!
<yemharc> 굿밤
<drake_kr> 쉬세얌
<yemharc> 아..........
<yemharc> 내일 회사컴 밀어버릴까 (.......)
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 저에게 웹 브라우저를 알려주시옵소서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> imsu_fox, http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/?CategoryWebBrowser
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 어라.....w3m 우분투가 패키지로 제공하네요;;
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 네 근데 이상하게 나오니깐;; ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이상하게 나와요?
<yemharc> 어떻게 이상하게?
<imsu_fox> 태그나 이런게 죄다 밑으로 나와요
<lexlove> 올만에 왔는데 벌써 12시가 넘었네요.... 먼저 자러갑니당~~~
<yemharc> lexlove, 들어가세요
<imsu_fox> 브라우저처럼 딱 모양을 갖춰서 나오는게 아니라
<imsu_fox> lexlove: 안녕히 주무세요
<imsu_fox> 텍스트로 주루룩
<lexlove> ^^
<imsu_fox> 설정을 해야하는건가요?
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 여기 irc 만 보더라도 유저창이 있고 대화창이 나눠서 보이잖아요 근데 유저창 이런게 저 밑으로 그냥 보여요 ;;
<yemharc> 잠깐만요. 지금 깔아보고 있어요
<submarine> 아오;; 이제 집에 들어왔네요
<submarine> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잉
<yemharc> submarine, 어서오세요
<yemharc> imsu_fox, w3m 명령어가 뭐죠?
<submarine> ㅎㅎ안녕하세요~
<yemharc> brows-url-w3 아니에요?
<submarine> 에??
<submarine> 명령어는 잘;;
<imsu_fox> yemharc: w3m 을 먼저
<submarine> ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> w3m 을 그냥 치시고 대문자 U 누르면 이동 할 수 도 있어요
<yemharc> 제쪽은 되려 설치했는데 w3m이 없다는군요 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> sudo apt-get install w3m.el 이거였나?
<imsu_fox> submarine: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> w3m-el
<yemharc> 패키지는 설치됐어요
<imsu_fox> 머징 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 아 이맥스란 정말;; 어렵고도 재밌고 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> 아 안녕하세요~^^
<submarine> 메일 하나 보내느라 답이 늦었어요ㅋㅋ
<submarine> 황사가 심해서 그런가 목에 뭔가 걸린 것 같은 느낌;;
<imsu_fox> 아 네~ ㅎㅎ 씹으셔도;; 뭐 그다지;;;가 아니지 ㅋㅋ
<submarine> 담배 연기로 밀어 내 보려 자꾸 시도하고 있으나 별 도움이 안되는...
<imsu_fox> 네 저도 목이 자꾸 ;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 이참에 담배를 끊을까;; 생각만 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> 짱깨들은 고비사막이랑 양쯔강쪽에 나무좀 심지 왜;;
<submarine> ㅋㅋ저도 담배를 끊어볼까 하는데ㅎㅎ
<submarine> 담배로 건강을 해치는 것 보다는... 음... 담배를 구입함으로 해서 국개의원들 월급을 준다고 생각하니 억울...
<imsu_fox> submarine: 어쨌든 전 오늘 안피었네요 안핀지 4시간째 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 아놔 땡긴다 ㅋㅋ
<submarine> 오호~
<submarine> 저도 내일은 한번 안펴봐야겠어요ㅋ
<imsu_fox> 땡기는 중 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 과자라도 사올걸 그랬나;; 입이 심심해요 ㅋㅋ
<submarine> ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 과자사러 가야겠다 ㅋㅋ
<submarine> ㅋㅋ다녀오세요ㅋ
<imsu_fox> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> 농심이 과자값을 올렸다는데;; 금연 하려면 이래저래 부담이ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 이 야밤에 .emacs에 코드나 짜 넣고 있다닠ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> yemharc: ㅋㅋ 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> submarine: 다녀왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 과자값이 더 들겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> ㅋㅋㅋ
<submarine> 내일 번개 하자고 자유게시판에 올렸어요ㅋ
<submarine> 어린이날 이브 파뤼
<submarine> 아무도 안오시면 흑...
<imsu_fox> 오메 ㅋㅋ
<submarine> 매일 상암동으로 들락날락 하다보니
<submarine> 이동시간이 기본 1시간은 넘거든요;; 그래서 저는 상암동이 별로 멀다 생각 안하는데;;
<submarine> ㅠ_ㅠ 자주 안오시는분들은 상암동이 무척 멀다고 느끼시는 것 같아요;;
<submarine> 저는 무료주차가 가능한 곳이라면 어디든ㅇㅋ
<submarine> 아 그런데 피자헛에서 술도 파나요??
<submarine> 갑자기 궁금하네요ㅋ
<imsu_fox> submarine: 상암동은 어인일로 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 글쎄요 피자집이랑 안친해서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<submarine> ㅎㅎ상암동에서 HiOSS 미디어 준비 하고 있거든요ㅋ
<imsu_fox> 오잉 그게 뭡니깡 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> 오픈소스 소프트웨어를 전문으로 하는 미디어인데요
<submarine> 아무도 관심을 안가지시더라구요ㅋㅋ
<submarine> 오늘 레드햇은 실망이었음...
<imsu_fox> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<submarine> 저번에는 광고 해 줄 것 처럼 말하드만;;
<imsu_fox> 전 뭐 패스 모릅니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 전 초보 켁;;
<submarine> 저도 초보에요ㅋㅋ
<submarine> 할 줄 아는건 기사 쓰는거랑 머리 아픈 일 하는거 정도...
<submarine> 컴퓨터 = 비싼 게임기, 기사 쓰는 기계
<imsu_fox> 전 그런것도 잘;; ㅋㅋ
<submarine> 정도의 개념이랄까...
<submarine> eigenjin 안녕하세요~
<eigenjin> 네 안녕하세요
<submarine> 암튼, 컴퓨터=비싼 게임기+기사 쓰는 기계
<submarine> 콜오브듀티랑 문명ㅋㅋ 아 영화도 보는구나 가끔...
<submarine> 기사 쓸때는 우분투 게임할때는 윈도우 이래요ㅋ
<imsu_fox> submarine: 큭큭 ;;;; 스타하려고 게임기 켰다가 귀찮아서 다시 껐네요 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> eigenjin: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 성함이 고유진?
<eigenjin> imsu_fox :  아닌데요.
<eigenjin> ?
<eigenjin> 혹시 비슷한 아이디 쓰시는 아는 분이 있으신 건가요?
<imsu_fox> 아네 그게 아니라요
<eigenjin> 아
<eigenjin> 이제 이해했습니다. ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 선형대수 보면 eigen 벡터 이런거 나오잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 고유치 고유값 뭐 그런거 ㅋㅋ
<eigenjin> 네
<eigenjin> 아이겐은 거기서 따온 것 맞습니다.
<imsu_fox> ㅎㅎㅎ
<engenjim> 헤~
<imsu_fox> 머지 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 헷갈리지 않을까요. ㅋㅋ
<eigenjin> 이름을 바꿔야 하나. ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> engen 은 뭐에요?
<imsu_fox> ㅋㅋㅋ
<engenjim> ;;;
<engenjim> 실패구나... ㅠㅠ
<imsu_fox> 밀고 나가세요 ㅋㅋ shriekout 님은 어차피 닉 다시 원상 복구 하실겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> ㅎㅎ
<submarine> 오~ 닉네임 바꿔지는구나;;
<imsu_fox> 이히히
<imsu_fox>  /nick
<imsu_fox> 누르시면 되요
<eigenjin> 그런데 어떻게 하는 건가야..닉네임 바꾸는 것
<eigenjin> 아...
<caspisun> 그렇군요.
<submarine> 아
<caspisun> 닉넴이 바뀌는 군요. ㅎㅎ..좋은 팁 하나 얻었습니다.
<imsu_fox>  /nick ddong 하면 ddong 으로 바뀝니다
<imsu_fox> ㅇㅇ
<bbaQ> 오홋
<submarine> 다시
<eigenjin> 한글도 먹나요?
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 설마 아직 lisp 짜고 계신건가요? ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 한글은 안 먹는 군요.
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 에러가 약간 나서요
<imsu_fox> eigenjin: 한글은 안먹어요
<imsu_fox> ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 여기분들이 죄다 영어쓰시는 이유가 있지용 ㅎㅎ
<parkQ> 오홋
<shriekout> 오오홋!
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 감사합니다 저때문에;;; 고생이 많으시네요 .. ^^
<parkQ> 새로운걸 배워서 신기해 하는 중ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 빠큐?
<submarine> ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 지금 대놓고 욕하시는거에요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<submarine> 정신연령이 낮아서 이런거에 즐거워한다는...ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 이건 아무리 봐도 고의인데 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> 욕하는건 아니에요^^;;
<submarine> ㅋㅋㅋ죄송죄송
<imsu_fox> 아 내신세야 프링글스 하나 먹고;;; 담배 한모금이라 생각하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> ㅋㅋㅋ
<popey93> 닮아가기 =3
<submarine> 짠거 먹으면 담배 더 피우고 싶지 않나요;;
<imsu_fox> popey93: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<popey93> 네 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> popey93 안녕하세요~
<popey93> 썰렁~ =33
<yemharc> 됐군요
<popey93> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<submarine> 헉;;
<imsu_fox> submarine: 그냥 닥치는데로 입에 쑤셔 넣는거에요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> -_-
<submarine> 인사했는데 썰렁이래셔ㅠ_ㅠ
<submarine> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 일단 sudo apt-get install w3m w3m-el w3m-img
<shriekout> popeye92, 님이 썰렁하데요 =3
<imsu_fox> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 저 중에 설치 안한거 설치하세요
<imsu_fox> 뽀빠이님도 대단하십니다 갑자기 나오시고 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 처음 접속 홈피는 어디로 해드릴까요?
<submarine> ㅋㅋㅋ금단현상
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 전 그냥 구글이 좋아용 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 안그래도 구글로 무의식중에 써놨다죠
<yemharc> irc로 파일 보냅니다?
<submarine> 뽀빠이님 나중에 시간 되실 때 제가 라이선스 정리한 자료좀 봐주세요ㅎ
<popeye92> imsu_fox: 새벽에 축구보기 위해 10시쯤 잤다가 지금 일어났어요
<imsu_fox> popeye92: 대단 하십니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 지금 뭐 경기하나요?
<submarine> 허무개그 하나 : 뽀빠이님 바빠이?
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> submarine: 망극
<popeye92> imsu_fox:  UEFA 바르샤 vs. 레알
<submarine> 저번에 발표하면서 정리 엉망으로 한 것 같아 완전 부끄러웠다는...ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 받으시고 안의 내용 적당히 .emacs에 붙여넣으세요
<popeye92> 메시와 호나우도의 대결이죠
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 저 이거 ;;;;; 웹 브라우저로 킨건데용 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그래요?
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 어떻게 받는지 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 대기
<yemharc> 아니다 그냥 메일로 보내죠
<yemharc> 메일주소 주세요
<yemharc> <-언제나 에볼루션 가동중
<freaxtux> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<submarine> 안녕하세요~^^
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 웹클라로는 아마 파일 못받을거에요
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 이멜주소를 주시오~
<imsu_fox> yemharc: imsu928@gmail.com
<imsu_fox> 입니당
<imsu_fox> popeye92: 지금 하고 있나요? ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> imsu_fox: 아뇨..3시 반인가 4시부터 일겁니다.
<imsu_fox> 아;; dmb로 봐지나 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 보냈습니다
<yemharc> 아우 근데 진짜
<yemharc> lisp으로 신나게 짜고 에러나서 한참 고민했더니
<yemharc> lisp이 아니라 elisp..........
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> popeye92: 헐;; 일찍 일어나셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 뭐 다 그런거 아니겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 니코틴 충전하러 감뮈당
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 제가 먼저 테스트 해봤으니 별 문제 없을겁니다
<popeye92> imsu_fox: 옆에서 자던 잠시 아들래미가 깨면서 같이 깨버렸죠
<yemharc> imsu_fox, w3m, w3m-el, w3m-img 세개의 패키지 필요함다
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 설치는 했는데 역시 안뜨네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 뭐가 안떠요?
<yemharc> w3m?
<imsu_fox> M-x w3m 하면 안뜬다구용;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 제가 말한 세개 설치하고도 안뜨면 sudo apt-get install w3m-el-snapshot
<yemharc> 그리고 재시도
<imsu_fox> .emacs 아직 안 붙여서 그런가 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 그냥 snapshot까지 깔아버리고 설정파일 붙이고 가동하세요
<imsu_fox> 됩니다 됩니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> w3m-el 패키지가 2.2 버전에 맞춰진 녀석을 끌어온거라 상태가 좀 거시기 해요
<yemharc> 한글 나옴요?
<imsu_fox> 근데 한글이 깨지네용 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부왘
<yemharc> 그럼 폰트설정을 바꿔보세요
<popeye92> emacs 에서 w3m 쓰시려 하시는 군요
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 몇개만 깨져요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 그냥 제가 쓰는 .emacs 파일 보내드릴테니
<yemharc> 그걸로 한번 돌려보세요
<imsu_fox> 설정 하면 설? 이렇게 나오네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 보냈음요
<yemharc> imsu_fox님 .emacs 이름 바꿔서 백업하고
<yemharc> 제걸로 돌려봐요
<freaxtux> 아 저 질문 한가지; 터미널에서 굵은 글자같은 설정이 붙은 한글은 무조건 깨져서 네모로 나오던데 어떻게 방법 없을까요
<imsu_fox> yemharc: .emacs 가 안왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> 혹시 아이패드를 듀얼모니터(?)로 연결해서 쓰는 방법 아시는분 계신가요?? 아까 ㅈㄹㅂㄱ을 하면서 해 봤는데 안되네요;;
<yemharc> 부렉;;;
<yemharc> 내가 나한테 보낸;;;;;;;;
<yemharc> 다시 보냈어요;;
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 오늘 좀;; 힘드신줄아옵니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 힘듭니다
<yemharc> irc만 들어오면 전쟁이에요 (........)
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 헉 검은색 이맥스다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 역시 깨집니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 내거만 깨지나 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<imsu_fox> 쯔업;; 이를 어쩜 좋나요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 일단 테스트 하나
<yemharc> 터미널에서 LANG=C emacs
<imsu_fox> 우분투 터미널이요?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<imsu_fox> 그래도 깨집니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 마지막
<yemharc> 시냅틱 가서 mule 라고 나오는 패키지 설치
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 다 깨지는건 아니고 몇개만 깨져요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 꽤 많이 나오는데 거기서 bitmap-mule 라는걸로
<yemharc> imsu_fox, bitmap-mule, xfonts-bitmap-mule
<imsu_fox> 설치는 했네요 ㅎㅎ 실험해 봐야지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 역시나 깨집니다
<imsu_fox> 왜 몇개 글자만 깨질까요?
<imsu_fox> 개인정보센터 에서는 개인 보 센터 만 보입니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 그럼 남은건 폰트문제에요
<yemharc> 일단 소프트웨어 센터 열고
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 폰트를 뭐로 바꿀까요?
<imsu_fox> 넹
<yemharc> 센터 메인에 대분류에서 폰트로 가서
<yemharc> korea라고 검색해서 나오는 폰트들 설치하세요
<yemharc> 그리고 폰트는 일단 monospace 추천해요
<yemharc> 코딩용으로 쓰이는 글씨체고 utf-8이라 언어 안따지는 녀석이니까
<imsu_fox> 네 ;;
<imsu_fox> 그래도 ..
<imsu_fox> ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 나눔을 설치해야겠군요 이거밖에 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 젠장;; 역시 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅜㅜ
<imsu_fox> 힝; ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 살려 주옵소서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이건 뭐...
<yemharc> 잠깐만요
<yemharc> 폰트셋까지 짜고 있네 으헝 ㅠㅠ
<imsu_fox> +_+
<imsu_fox> 히히 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 제가 괜히 엄한거 여쭤봐서 고생이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> yemharc: w3m-snapshot 을 설치 해볼까요?
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 서치 안했어요?
<yemharc> 음.....
<imsu_fox> 해보는 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뭔가
<yemharc> 하다 보니까 자꾸 엄하게 폰트설정을 해가는 중;;
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 스냅샷을 설치하니까 되네요;; 신기하다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<yemharc> 아까 스냅샷도 설치하라고 말했던거 같지만 상관없겠죠 (뒤굴)
<imsu_fox> 힝;
<imsu_fox> 정 안되면 설치하라고 하셔서;; 성공후 머릿속에서 제외했네요 ㅎ
<imsu_fox> 뭐가 다른거지 ;;
<imsu_fox> 요놈의 리눅스는 설정하는게 일이네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 그런거죠 뭐
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 감사합니다 ^^
<yemharc> imsu_fox,  :)
<imsu_fox> 이래저래 정말 많은 도움 되었어요 ^^
<imsu_fox> 저에게 처음 이맥스를 알려준 친구에게도;;;;
<imsu_fox> package.el 을 알려줘야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 야호~~
<imsu_fox> 히히
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 우분투 포럼은 w3m 으로 들어가니;; 많이 모양새가 안좋군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 국내 사이트는 대부분 그래요
<imsu_fox> 외쿡 사이트는 그래도 볼만 하던데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> w3m 폰트를 이제 좀 손봐야겠구나 ..ㅠ.ㅠ;; 아 설정할게 넘 많네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 히히
<imsu> 음
<imsu> 이제 좀 볼만하군 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 덕분에 ㅎㅎ 아 이뻐라 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Alsen: 헉;; 이 시간에 ;; ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 자고 일어났어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 두시간 정도 잤나요?
<imsu> Alsen: 흐미;; 잠도 없으셔라 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 백수는 잠많아도 죄이니까요
<imsu> Alsen: ㅎㅎ 근데 밤에 이렇게 2시간만 자는것도 가능하군요;; 쩝;; 저는 불가능 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 저도 술마셔서 불가능 할 줄 알았는데 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 꿈도 꿨었는데
<Alsen> 두시간만에 깼네요;;
<Alsen> 아까 12시전에 자러간다고 했었는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 대단하십니다 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 어쩌다 한번인걸요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu>  이맥스 검은색 맛들인겸 파폭도 수정해야지 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 당췌 이맥스가 뭐길래 요근래 이맥스 열풍이죠? ㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 에디터에요 vi 같은 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저만 열풍인줄 알았는데 다른곳도 열풍인가요?
<Alsen> 아뇨 요새 채널에서 계속 이맥스라고 다루어지니까
<Alsen> 아~ 이 토픽 누가 물어왔었는데.. - _-;;
<imsu> 전;; 저만 그런줄 알았는데 아닌가 보네요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 그냥 에디터라니요...emacs는 철학이지요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> popeye92: 그냥 그게 설명하기 편하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> popeye92: 에디터의 한 종류로 시작했다가 삽질의 연속 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제가 지금 그 꼴 날거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> http://seorenn.blogspot.com/2011/04/emacs-vs-vim.html
<popeye92> imsu: ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하지요..
<imsu> 너무 재밌는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> emacs 열풍은 제가 뽐뿌를 좀 한듯
<yemharc> 철학같은거 없고
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 쓰다보면 OS
<imsu> drake_kr: 뽐뿌라뇨? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 극에 달하면 컴을 켜서 끌때까지 이맥스만 들여다 보는 사태도 벌어져요
<drake_kr> emacs는 콘솔에서 위력을 발휘 (...)
<Alsen> 이런이런
<Alsen> 이맥스 빠들이 바이러스처럼 퍼져가네요
<imsu> yemharc: 이맥스를 잘써서 저도 drake_kr님처럼 텍스트만 보고 싶네요? ㅋㅋ(너무 변태적인가? ㅋㅋ)
<drake_kr> 글의 요지는
<imsu> Alsen: 저도 첨엔 vi
<yemharc> imsu, 그 지경까지 가면 구원의 여지가 없음요
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> vi를 쓰건 emacs를 쓰건 변태는 확실하다는 거네
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 저에게 컴퓨터를 하는 의미는 약간의 타이핑의 중독도 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 텍스트가 너무 좋아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 텍스트 브라우져 쓰세요.. = ㅅ=
<imsu> 내가 어쩌다가 이렇게 되었지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한메타자 ㄱㄱ
<imsu> 큭큭
<Alsen> 개인적으로 lynx 추천합니다.
<imsu> latex 요?
<drake_kr> 두번째 lynx빠?
<imsu> 웹브라우저 말씀하시는 건가요?
<Alsen> 텍스트 브라우져예요.
<Alsen> 그림하나도 없고, 텍스트만 나와요
<Alsen> 네
<imsu> 아.. w3m 이 있으니 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 그냥 w3m 쓸래용 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 어떻게 보면 w3m이란것이 vim 격이고, lynx가 emacs 격이죠
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 둘다 귀찮
<Alsen> 나중엔 여러분은 텍스트를 읽으면서 Matrix가 보인다고 하실지도;;
<imsu> 흠;; 머징 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 0과 1을 보면 세상이 보여.. !@$!@$!@$%!
<Alsen> 숨쉬는데 입에서 술냄새 나네요.. !@$!@$
<imsu> drake_kr: 행님은 뭐쓰십니까? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> imsu // chrome
<Alsen> 저도 크롬 10
<imsu> 에이 ~ 저번에 저한테 언뜻 귀뜸 주셨는데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 텍스트모드는 lynx
<Alsen> 저도 텍스트는 lynx
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> lynx 도 이맥스 탑재 가능합니까?
<Alsen> 링스로 검색하면 정말 빠르단걸 느껴요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> emacs에 lynx가 탑재 될텐데
<imsu> 찾아봐야지 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 귀찮
<imsu> 아 그러고 보니까 이미지는 안나오잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안해 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이맥스에서 동영상도 보고 싶은 1인 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 튜닝으로 치자면 점점 순정으로 돌아가는 것과 같은 걸까나요?
<drake_kr> 흠
<imsu> 너무 욕심이 너무 과하나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 삼성휴대폰을 튜닝해서 쓰다가 순정으로 돌아가고 싶다는 분을 본적이 있나요?
<imsu> 스톨만 아자씨 내 고민 좀 들어줘 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> http://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2011/04/emacs-movie-browser.html
<Alsen> 답변입니다
<imsu> 오 ~~ 굿샷
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> 미친새기들
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> emacs에서 movie를 왜 봐?
<imsu> 제목도 멋집니다 ㅋㅋ random thoughts
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 멋부리는거죠
<Alsen> 자신은 Geek 이라고
<drake_kr> 그러니까
<imsu> 오예~ 꼭 실험해봐야지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy179/kaz8408/11d25a3c.jpg
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> http://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/04/emacs-in-tron/
<Alsen> 이게 내용적인 도움이 되려나요
<Alsen> hanoi-unix
<imsu> 아;; 영어 싫지만;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 읽어야 하나 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> ps -ef|grep -i
<Alsen> kill -9 17319
<Alsen> *eshell*
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 내 스퇄이얌 !! ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 영화속 이맥스 사용에 대해 알려주는 사이트네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> - _-;;
<Alsen> 컴다운 플리즈..
<imsu> 히히히
<imsu> 요기 오덕 하나 추가요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 근데 영화 트론에서 저런장면 못봤는데 ...
<imsu> 전 트론 보다가 자서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> draco님은.. 트론에 나온 OS 메모리 용량까지 알고 계시던데요
<imsu> 웩;;
<imsu> 영화는 재미일뿐 외우지 말자 !! ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 트론 고화질 좌표 알고 계시면 찍어주세요.
<imsu>  모르겠습니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 트론 보내드림?
<drake_kr> 3G밖에 안되네요
<Alsen> 3기가..
<Alsen> 저 용량 없어서 안되요;;
<drake_kr> 그럼 고화질이라는 말을 빼요;;
<drake_kr> 제가 고화질 갖고있는거면 편당 8G짜리가 대부분인데;;
<Alsen> 720P 화질 트론 이요
<Alsen> ㅎ1ㅎ1
<drake_kr> 720p 3기가 되시네요 고갱님
<Alsen> 이봐요~! 3기가나 되는걸 왜 유통시키는 겝니까! 이건 소비자 우롱이요!! ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하드사서 오시면 됨미다 고갱님
<Alsen> 돈이 깡패 인증하는것도 아니고.. 아흑 ㅠ
<Alsen> 근데 여기 블로그 디자인 참신하네요
<Alsen> 따라하고 싶어지네
<Alsen> 제가 만약 해커질 하면 이렇게 블로그 디자인 할래요
<imsu> 오잉?
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=islss&logNo=80009045410
<imsu> 뭔가 어렵군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 본격 펜2를 셋톱박스로 사용하는 포스트 <-
<imsu> 아 졸립다.. 자갈치를 너무 많이 먹었나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 이만 들어가 보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세용 ^^
<drake_kr> http://draco.pe.kr/archives/3635
<Alsen> 아 이거 엄청 떙기는 포스팅이네요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 으잉...
<Alsen> 트론 포스팅은 왜??
<drake_kr> 80년대 후반에 램이 2G면 뭐죠
<Alsen> 슈퍼컴이죠
<Alsen> 뭘 당연한 것을 물어보고 그러세요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 당시 개인용 컴퓨터의 메모리는 32KB였습니다..
<Alsen> 그니까 슈퍼컴인거죠 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐, 당시 최고 수준이었던 8K짜리 DRAM을 26만개 꽂은 컴퓨터라면 가능은 하겠군요
<Alsen> 3시입낟
<Alsen> 드레끼님 어여 주무세요
<Alsen> 머리아픈 아침이예요~!!! 새로운 아침을 맞이하며 아자아자!!
<CuBric> 아악
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-04
<Alsen> 뒹굴~
<cartes2> Alsen 하이
<Alsen> cartes 머리아픈 행복한 아침이예요~
<cartes2> 에? 머리아프세요? 숙취때문에 그런가요?
<Alsen> 정답! ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 잠을 12시에 자서 2시에 눈떴어요.. 아무래도 숙면도 안해서 그런듯 ㅎㅎ
<cartes2> 냐웅
<cartes2> 알센님 고등학생 아니셨어여?
<cartes2> >_<
<Alsen> 28살 깜찍한 중딩이예요~
<cartes2> 호잉
<Alsen> cartes님은 활발한 고등학생인가요?
<cartes2> 저 고등학교이미졸업했어요.. 25살
<Alsen> 다시 다녀오세요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes2> 전 고등학교 지옥이었어요 너무 싫었슴
<Alsen> 요즘 남녀공학 굉장히 재미있어 보이던데
<cartes2> 어떤점이요?
<Alsen> 같이 술마시는점? ㅋ
<cartes2> 아.. 고등학생들도 술마시고 해요?
<Alsen> 그럼요~
<Alsen> 요즘 중고딩은 천하무적이죠
<Alsen> 술담배속에 살아가는데
<cartes2> 흠냥
<Alsen> 안걸리면 상관없어요. 대신 걸리면 반죽이면 되요
<cartes2> 저도 남녀공학나왔어요
<Alsen> 제 자식도 마찬가지 안걸리면 돼요. 걸리면 반죽음일테니
<cartes2> 젠부다
<Alsen> 헐..
<Alsen> 아침부터 충격적인 소식이네요
<cartes2> 그대신 대학교는 수학&컴과
<Alsen> 헐.. 이산수학 잘하겠군요
<Alsen> 확통도 잘하시겠고
<cartes2> 전혀;;;
<Alsen> 기하학 배우셨나요?
<cartes2> 아직 않들었어요
<cartes2> 전부다
<Alsen> 지금 몇학년?
<cartes2> 1학년까지 마치고 중도하차 했음..
<Alsen> 그럼 고졸이죠
<cartes2> 네
<cartes2> 고졸
<Alsen> 그럼 바로 사회로 진출?
<cartes2> 저도 대졸이라고 안했어요ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저도 대졸이라고 말안했어요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes2> 네네
<Alsen> yem님도 고졸로 알고 있는데, 바로 사회나가셔서 경력 5년차라고 들었어요
<Alsen> 어쩌면 그 들은게 cartes님인지도 모르겠군요.
<cartes2> 뭐라고 들으셨어요?;;;
<cartes2> 전 군대가는뎅
<Alsen> 몰라요 저도 하도 시간이 지나면 잘 잊고 더구나 처음 채널와서 적응 못할때니 ㅋ
<Alsen> 군대 언제가요?
<Alsen> 25에 가기에는 버거우실텐데
<cartes2> 뭐라고 들으셨는지 궁금하잖아욤!!
<Alsen> 한참이나 어린놈들에게 반말듣기 쉬운거 아니예요;;
<cartes2> 아.. 군대가서요?
<cartes2> 나이가 뭐 그렇게 중요해요..
<cartes2> 그냥 하라는대로 하면 되죠뭐..
<Alsen> 쉽지는 않을겝니다 ㅎㅎ
<cartes2> 우리나라 솔직히 외국나가서도 나이 엄청따지는데
<cartes2> 내가 왜 같은학교라고 모르는 한국인들에게 인사해야하는지
<cartes2> 아.. 너무 심하게 말했나요 죄송
<Alsen> 같은학교 사람일뿐인데 왜 인사해야 되는지 이해가 안되신다는거죠?
<cartes2> 네에..
<cartes2> 한국인문화 피할려고 미국간거엿거든요.. 그리고 일부러 별로 한국인한테 안알려진변방학교로..
<Alsen> 그거야 사람 성향따라 달라지는데, 보통은 인사해요. 왜냐면 그들이 나중에 나에게 도움을 줄 수도 있고(학연) 또한 내가 그들에게 도움을 줄 수 도 있으니까요. 서로 돕고 사는데 동질감과 소속감에서 오는 편안함과 단결력은 무서우니까요.
<cartes2> 한국에서도 모르는사람에게 인사않하잖아요
<Alsen> 꼭 그렇지는 않아요
<cartes2> 한국은 더심하던데
<cartes2> 미국은 모르는사람에게 hi정도는 하는데 한국은 씹더군요
<Alsen> 저는 모르는 식당 아줌마에게도 인사하고, 지나가는 청소부  아저씨에게도 인사하는걸요
<cartes2> 아.. 나쁜말 안할래요
<Alsen> 원래는 인사를 잘했던 한국문화였는데, 도시생활과 맞물려 서구문화가 들어오면서 각박해져서 그래요. 옛날에는 마을 안에 서로서로 알고 있으니 인사를 안할 수가 없었죠.
<Alsen> 그래요 ㅎ
<Alsen> cartes 한국문화 너무 미워하지 마세요. ㅋ
<cartes2> ;;; 네에.. 저도 어쩔수없이 한국인 꼬리표가 붙어다니니까요..
<cartes2> 저 군대안가려고 한국와서 4년은 쓴거같네요
<cartes2> 겨우받은게 공익
<cartes2> 공익이라서 다행이에요.. 산업기능요원 준비도 했는데 뜻대로 않되었죠;;
<Alsen> 뭐 군복무는 개인의 의지로 하는 것이니 가타부타 하진 못하죠 ㅎㅎ
<cartes2> 우리나라는 개인의 의지가 아니고 의무죠;;;
<Alsen> 음.. 조금 조심스럽긴 한데요, 저는 대한민국이라는 나라를 좋아하는 한 사람이거든요. 그 국가가 나를 버리지 않는 한, 저는 국가를 욕할 순 있어도 버리진 않습니다.
<Alsen> 그리고 저는 국방의 의무에 대해서 기꺼이 수행했구요. 그 수행에 대해서 시간은아까울 지언정 부끄럽지도 않구요.
<cartes2> 으음..
<Alsen> 국가의 상태가 아직도 휴전국가(분단국가)이니 어쩔 수 없는 현상태를 외면하고 싶지는 않네요
<cartes2> 휴우... 휴전상태니 그런거 모르고 잘사는사람들이 많다는게 문제죠..
<cartes2> 여자들은 그렇더라구요.. 남자들도 그런가요?
<Alsen> cartes님의 고결한 의견도 역시 국가가 짊어지고 가야할 것들이고, 이러한 외침 또한 국가에 대한 애정이라고 생각할께요.
<Alsen> 전쟁을 겪어보지 않는 세대에게 그것을 설명하고, 설득하기란 쉽지않죠. 조금은 깨어있고, 그것을 아는 사람들끼리 모르는 사람들을 지켜주어야죠.
<cartes2> 우리나라는 아줌마들한테 인사하면, "누구여? 나 너 모르는데?"
<cartes2> 우리 아들 친구니?
<cartes2> 이래요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저 같은 경우는 길가는 사람마다 인사하고 다니면 끝도 없죠. 유동인구 50만인데;;
<Alsen> 동네 또는 자주 가는 식당 등등에서는 인사를 제법 하죠.
<Alsen> 정말 모르는 사람에게는 인사안해요. 외국도
<Alsen> 그건 세계어딜가도 같죠. 모르는데 인사하는건 어색하죠 다만 같은 아파트에 거주하거나 어느정도 안면이 트여있으면 인사했을때 서로 받아주는거죠
<cartes2> 그런거같아요
<Alsen> 큰 사람이 되려면, 큰 그릇부터 사와야 해요.
<Alsen> 그래야 밥을 많이 먹죠 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그래서 군입대는 언제하시나요?
<Alsen> 슈파파~~~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> suapapa, 어서오세요
<suapapa> 네 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> suapapa, ppa에 등록하신 폰트deb들 중에서 lucid용 패키지가 좀 이상한거 같은데요
<yemharc> suapapa, 현재 10.04시스템이고 폰트를 가져다 설치했는데 왠지 폰트가 제대로 표현되질 않습니다
<yemharc> suapapa, 29-language-ko 파일은 수정되지도 않았구요
<yemharc> suapapa, 패키지들이 일괄적으로 69-language를 수정하는듯 한데, 문제는 10.04는 29-... 파일을 끌어다 쓴다는거죠 OTL
<Alsen> 크롬 11 되었네요.. 난 승인한적 없는데;;
<cartes2> 전 파이어폭스 3.6.17써요..
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<cartes2> 4.0부터는 딜리셔스 북마크 애드온을 지원할생각이없나봐요
<yemharc> imsu, 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세용 ^^
<yemharc> imsu, 메일 확인하세요
<yemharc> 저는 잠시 리부팅
<Alsen> 모두들 안녕하세요~ 머리가 아픈 활기찬 아침입니다!!
<imsu> Alsen: 안녕하세요
<imsu> 왜 머리가 아프세요?
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 숙취 ㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 담배를 안펴서 그런가;; 더 피곤하네 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 전 방금 태우고 왔다지요 ㅋ
<imsu> 금연 14시간째 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 잠을 두 시간 자서 그런지 숙취가 더 심한듯 ㅎ
<Alsen> 전 금연 10달 해봤어요 ㅎ
<Alsen> 직장 잡고 하면 끊어야죠 특히 결혼해서 애 갖게 되면 무조건 금연이죠 ㅋ
<imsu> Alsen: 위대한 밥상 보니까 애 갖기 전에 끊어야 한다던데 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 어린이날에 누가 선물 안해주나.. ㅡㅡ;;
<imsu> Alsen: ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 이제 어린이날하고는 관련이 없는 사람이 되어버렸다는 것에 실망감이.. 흑
<imsu> 애를 낳으시면 어린이 날과 관련이 있지요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 어버이날은 계속 챙겨드리는데 부모님은 어린이날 안챙겨주시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 어릴적 어린이날이면 '맛동산'사주셨는데 지금은 그런것도 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 맛동산 !!
<imsu> 선물상자였나?
<imsu> 보물상자였나?
<imsu> 기억하십니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아으..........
<imsu> yemharc: 왜용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사운드 수정중.....
<yemharc> 이러다 또 커널까지 내려가면 골때리는데.............
<imsu> yemharc: 메일은 어린이날 기념 선물입니까? 잘 받겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 거기
<yemharc> 수정할거 하나 더 있어요
<yemharc> 제일 위에 package 로드패스 제껄로 되 있으니
<yemharc> 수정하세요
<suapapa> yemharc, 29-*ko* 69-*ko* 다 지워 버리세요
<suapapa> 혹시 구직중이신 분 있으시가요?
<yemharc> suapapa, 따로 90인가가 설정파일이었다고 하셨나요?
<imsu> yemharc: ㅎㅎ 수정했어유 ㅎㅎ 어제 파일 주실 때도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 29, 69는 정말 필요 없습니다. 지우thㅔ요
<yemharc> suapapa, 네
<yemharc> 한번 더 리붓
<imsu> 저도 리붓 히히
<Alsen> 구직중이예요 저
<suapapa> 쿼리 고고
<Alsen> suapapa 왜요? ㅋㅋ
<cartes2> Alsenm, 일반채널로 왔숨다 ㅎ
<cartes2> Alsen*, 일반채널로 왔숨다 ㅎ
<cartes_desktop> 저 없을때 cartes에 대한 대화가 오갔나요? ㄸㄷ
<cartes_desktop> 어떤 평들인지 좀 알려주세요.. 움찔/반성하게요 =_=;;
<imsu> 아 배고프다 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> imsu님 emacs 오늘도 고고싱?
<imsu> Alsen: 그냥 컴퓨터 부팅하자 마자 이맥스 켰어요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 헐;;
<imsu> Alsen: 요놈 넘 재밌습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 교재 만들어야 하는데 넘 귀찮군요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Alsen> 오늘 민방위인가요?
<Alsen> 아님 불났나?
<Alsen> 사이렌 소리가;;
<imsu> 그런가 봐요 여기도 울리네요
<Alsen> 같은 동네아니겠죠? ㅋ
<Alsen> 윈드XX 가까워서 좋군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 윈드XX는 뭐네요? ㅎㅎ 전 강북이라 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drakekr님 근처에 살아요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 대외비 예요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 드레끼님 집한번 놀라갈려다 죽을뻔했어요 너무 멀어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 전 강남이라 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 예전에 강남으로 출그나는데;;; 매일 지옥;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> ㅎㅎ 전 마을버스타고 다님 ㅋ
<Alsen> 요즘은 자전거타고 여의도까지 다녀오니 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 민방위가 아니라 지진대비 훈련이네요
<imsu> 아;;; 쇼를 하네 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 왜요, 훈련해야죠.
<Alsen> 지진나서 지하철로 피신했는데 지하철 무너지면 ... ;;
<Alsen> 충무로 같은 곳은 안무너지겠죠?
<imsu> Alsen: 안하다가 하니까 그냥 나온 말이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 최근에 민방위도 했는걸요;;
<imsu> 지진나면 우리나라 건물 거의다 무너지는거 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그리고 근래에 벌써 5회가 넘어가요 지진대비훈련;;
<imsu> 근래만 그런거 아닌가요?
<Alsen> 일본 지진이후 5회면 많이 한거죠
<Alsen> 한달새 5회인데 매주 1회씩 한건가;;
<imsu> 그니깐요 전 그게 웃겨서
<imsu> 그 전에도 지진은 났었는데;;
<Alsen> 뭐 저는 지금이라도 하니 다행이라고 생각;;
<Alsen> 수많은 국회의 의원분들이 계신데, 당췌 월급받으시고 어떤 일들을 하시는지 모르겠어요. 활동내역 신문이나 뉴스로 알려주면 좋겠다는 생각도 들정도예요
<imsu> 그러게요 국회는 파파라치가 없나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 국회엔 경찰이 있죠 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에잉 또 시끄럽게 울려대네
<imsu> 아 담배 안피는데 목에 가래가 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 요즘 황사 때문에 이런건가요? 전에는 가래 안생겼는데 유독 최근에 가래가 끓네요 ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 더러워
<imsu> 헐;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 우리나라 전역 훈련상활
<Alsen> 상황
<Alsen> 11:15
<imsu> ??
<Alsen> 지진훈련이요 15분 부로 전국확대라는군요
<Alsen> 상황훈련이니 뭐 ㅋ
<freaxtux> 안녕하세요
<imsu> Alsen: 아하 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> freaxtux: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 전 CA에서 생산된 오렌지 맛보러 다녀올게요
<imsu> 오렌지면 오렌지지 CA 는 뭐에요? ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> CA, USA
<freaxtux> 캘리포니아...?
<imsu> 서니님은 맨날 미쿡산 드시는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_desktop> 우리나라는 지진대에서 멀어서 지진 잘 않나지 않나요?
<freaxtux> 잘 안나도 나긴 나죠
<freaxtux> 그리고 언제까지나 안 난다는 보장도 없으니
<cartes_desktop> 아 그렇군요
<cartes_desktop> 저는 오래된 땅이라고 들어서 한반도가
<cartes_desktop> 산지도 둥글둥글하구
<Alsen> 20qns rudqhgowp
<freaxtux> 부산에 있을 때 지진 느껴본 적 있어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 분 경보해제
<Alsen> 전 강남에서 늒봄
<freaxtux> 재난위험경보 났는데 수업 들으러 가야되나=_=
<Alsen> 훈련이라 가도되요
<freaxtux> 그보단 '안'가도 됐으면 좋겠네요;
<cartes_desktop> 20분 경보해제
<Alsen> 자체휴강 하세요
<freaxtux> 학점까여요 ㅡㅜ
<Alsen> 전 수업 듣기 싫을땐 그냥 매점가서 캔맥 사서 잔디밭에서 마시곤 했어요
<Alsen> 5월 중순쯤 되면 공부하기 싫어지니까 교수님께 야외수업하자고(교양)한담에 술파티..
<cartes_desktop> 와우 근데 우분투-코 프리노드채널이 언제부터 이렇게 활성화된거져aa
<Alsen> 제가 오고 나서 활발해졌어요
<cartes_desktop> 그렇군요
<Alsen> 수다쟁이니까 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 근 한달 정도 되었으니 맞을꺼예요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 요즘 싼 오렌지도 맛있어요
<Alsen> 기회되시면 가게가서 오렌지 사 드세요
<Alsen> 10개에 4천원 정도 하네요
<freaxtux> 20분 경보해제면 벌써 해제된건가요
<Alsen> 좀 된 것이라 수량이 많은 편인데 맛은 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 훈련상황이라 원래 빨라요
<freaxtux> 흠...그래서 1교시 수업이 휴강이었나?
<Alsen> 휴강은 없을텐데;;
<Alsen> 긴급훈련, 실제상황 아니면 휴강없어요
<freaxtux> 글쎄요 늦어서 열심히 뛰어갔더니 애들이 다 건물 밖에 서서 휴강이라고 친절하게-_-가르쳐주던데요
<Alsen> 휴강은 국가비상사태 또는 그에 준하는 사태 그리고 학교장(총장)의 판단하에 가능하고, 과목자체별로는 교수재량이라죠
<freaxtux> 아 그러니까 전체 휴강은 아니고 저희 수업만요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 어버이날에 저는 섬에 놀러갑니다. 스머프 난쟁이 똥자루 같은 강아지들 보러;;
<Alsen> 궁딩이 질질 끌고 다닌다고 하니 궁딩팡팡해줘야죠 ㅎㅎ
<freaxtux> 궁디팡팡 ㅋㅋ 덴마
<Alsen> 덴마가 뭔지 몰라요 ㅎ
<freaxtux> 아 네이버 웹툰에 덴마에서 궁디팡팡이 나와서요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 아 그래요? 제가 자주쓰는 말인데;;
<freaxtux> 저 이제 수업들으러=3 안녕히 계세요
<Alsen> ㅃㅃㅇ
<Alsen> imsu, yemharc 님 리붓한다고 하시구선 잠수함타셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅎㅎ그런가요
<imsu> 친구랑 결혼식 축가 얘기하느라 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 솔로곡? 듀엣곡?
<imsu> 친구들 결성하려고요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전에는 솔로 불렀는데 안되겠어요 쪽팔려서 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 안치환 - 내가 만일
<imsu> 너무 구식 ㅋㅋ
<cartes_desktop> Alsen 안녕하세요..
<Alsen> 돌아가면서 한소절식 부르세요
<Alsen> 어떻게 포장하느냐가 ㅋ
<Alsen> cartes 넹^^
<imsu> Alsen: M4 노래 널위한멜로디 부를까 생각중이에요
<imsu> 요즘은 밝은 분위기를 다들 좋아해서 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 오 좋아요
<imsu> 전에 혼자 불렀는데 숨차서 넘 힘들더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 신랑이 직접 신부에게 노래불러줘도 좋은데
<imsu> 쉬는 구간이 없어;; 간주중이라도 떴으면 ;; 좋았는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 지킬앤하이드에 나왔던 '지금 이순간' 노래 참 좋은듯;;
<Alsen> 뮤지컬 노래가 참 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> En este momento siento que estoy viviendo
<imsu> 웩;; 영어 뷁 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영어 아니구나 ㅋㅋ
<cartes_desktop> 스페인어인듯
<cartes_desktop> 아.. 오늘 컨디션이 별로 않좋아요
<imsu> cartes_desktop: 왜요? ㅎㅎ
<cartes_desktop> 컴퓨터를 두대나 켜놓고 그냥 자서 전자파 때문인것 같아요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 그런것도 있나 보군요;;
<imsu> 나도 그래서 목이 아픈것인가;;
<cartes_desktop> 흠..
<imsu> 아 담배피고 싶다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 벌써 금단현상이 오나 ㅋㅋ 하루도 안지났는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Alsen> 정통 마들렌의 맛은 계란빵 맛과 같다.. 두둥
<imsu> 마들렌은 뭐에요??(문화에 취약한 1인 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Alsen> 프랑스빵종류하나
<imsu> 조개 모양으로된 케이크?
<Alsen> 마켓오 에서 출시한것도 잇어요
<Alsen> 요즘 마들렌은 조개모양 아니던데...
<imsu> 위키에 그렇게 나와있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 전 요즘 제대로 된 브라우니 먹어보고 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 살짝 녹아있는 초코렛
<Alsen> 브라우니 검색해보니 '오예스'처럼 생긴게 나오네요 ㅎ
<imsu> 전 입이 고급이 아니라서;; 그냥;; 붕어
<imsu> 빵 먹고 싶어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 아기다리고기다리 점심시간이예요 맛난 점심하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네 맛있게 드세요
<Alsen> 붕어빵 겨울이면 꼭 먹어줘야 하는 고급템
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 안먹으면 안댐
<Alsen> 필수임
<Alsen> 군밤 안먹어도 되는데 붕어빵은 꼭 먹어줘야 함
<Alsen> 10개 천원하던 시절 5천원치 사서, (그럼 5개 더 줍니다) 그거 먹었습니다.
<Alsen> 55개의 붕어들이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 설마 하루에 다 드신건 아닐테고 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 혼자 안먹고 여럿이서 나눠먹었어요 (5명) 그 자리에서 먹었죠 야식처럼
<Alsen> 점심: 오렌지1, 우유1, 빵1 끝;;
<imsu> 어라 나가셨넹;;
<imsu> 오잉;; emacs 가 가끔 잘 죽는군요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<CuBric> 하악
<CuBric> 집이 역시 최고에요
<yemharc> 아 모르겠다.............
<CuBric> 밀님 안그런가요
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 집이 최고
<yemharc> 아니죠
<yemharc> 인터넷 되는 집이죠
<CuBric> 인터넷 되는데요
<CuBric> 그것도 엄청 빠른속도로
<cartes_desktop> FTTH?에요?
<CuBric> 넹
<CuBric> 최소속도 가 나와주는
<CuBric> 쾌적한 우리집
<cartes_desktop> 저는 그냥 아파트 광랜인것 같아요
<CuBric> 예전에 대전 연구단지 간적 있는데 거기서 기가비트랜은 써봤지요
<CuBric> 초당 수십메가가 왔다 갔다
<cartes_desktop> 아.. 장난아니네요
<CuBric> ??
<cartes_desktop> ??라니여? 빠르다구요.. ^^;;
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 곧 상용화 되면
<CuBric> 쥑여줄듯
<imsu> yemharc: 전 옆집 무선랜 몰래 끌어다 씁니다 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> imsu, 테더링 OTL
<cartes_desktop> 영화 다운로드에만 도움될것같은데요
<CuBric> 임수님.... 그러면 안되요
<cartes_desktop> 기가빗 쓴다해도;;
<imsu> 농협 사태 이후로 전에 잘 쓰던게 비번걸려 있더군요 제길 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 임수님 당연히 비번 거는게 맞는거 아닌가요
<CuBric> 비번 걸린걸 탓하는게 아닐텐데요
<imsu> 비번 안걸려있는것도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그냥 전 구걸하는거죠 머 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 남에 집 회선을 무단으로 쓴다는게 자랑은 아니지요
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<CuBric> 그걸 자랑처럼 얘기 하다니요
<imsu> 집에 인터넷이 안깔려 있어서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<CuBric> 그건 임수님 사정인거죠
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;; 잘못했습니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<cartes_desktop> 너무 뭐라하지 마세요 ^^;;
<cartes_desktop> =ㅁ=
<cartes_desktop> 자취할려면 돈도 절약되고 그런것 같아요
<imsu> cartes_desktop: 캄사합니다 흑흑
<cartes_desktop> 흑흑
<imsu> 무서웠어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> edogawa; ping
<jasonjang> MK-B; ping
<CuBric> -t-
<imsu> 오잉 저건 뭐에요?
<CuBric> ?
<edogawa> ?!
<imsu> 재순님이 <jasonjang> edogawa; ping
<imsu> 이렇게 쓰셨길래;;
<jasonjang> 어 edogawa 전번 바꼈나봐?요
<jasonjang> imsu; 점심식사셨?
<yemharc> 흐음...
<yemharc> .....위키 얼른얼른 정리해야겠네
<yemharc> 여러분 강좌보세요 강좌 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=17068 (선전한다)
<imsu> jasonjang: 아점 먹고 그냥 뻐기는 중이에용 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋ 예에~
<imsu> yemharc: 오~ 가끔 저런적 있었는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 지금은 안그런데 예전에 부팅시 패널깨지고 난리 아니었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 꽤 많이 그래요
<yemharc> leehyunin, 어서오세요
<yemharc> 후으..........
<yemharc> 그나저나 이 사운드 문제 이제 뭘 손대봐야 하지..........
<leehyunin> yemharc, 반갑습니다
<yemharc> leehyunin, :)
<edogawa> jasonjang: 넵 바뀌었습니다
<jasonjang> 소문을 내야죠~ edogawa 딴 사람하고 카톡 한참 했쟎오! 버럭  ㅋㅋㅋ
<edogawa> 이제 조금 풀렸어요
<edogawa> 요즘 한참 바뻐서요
<edogawa> 근데 왜 다들 컴맹이라는걸 안믿어줄까요
<edogawa> 나 컴맹인데 ㅜ.ㅜ
<CuBric> 에도가와 슈텐
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> edogawa, 원래 게시판에 글 많이 쓰면(?!) 그런 오해 자주 받아요
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 나 고백받았어요
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 예전 부터 알고 지낸 여동생
<CuBric> 오빠 사귀자 이러네요
<yemharc> 오호
<yemharc> 얼른 감사합니다 하고 인사하세요
<CuBric> 근데
<CuBric> 전 애딸린 아빠
<yemharc> 그럼 얼른 감사합니다 하고 불류(탕!)
<CuBric> 불륜은 안됩니다
<CuBric> 애기엄마가 없기때문에
<yemharc> 저런
<yemharc> 아이가 몇살인가요?
<yemharc> Seony, 어서오세요
<CuBric> 5살
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> CuBric, 애매한 시기군요
<CuBric> 그렇치요
<yemharc> 아예 다 컸으면 '요건 내 인생이닷!' 하면 되는거고
<yemharc> 아예 어리면 '아가야 이사람이 네 어머니란다' 하면 되는건데
<CuBric> 근데 울아들 엄마 얼굴 몰라서
<CuBric> 100일 지나고 하늘나라로 간지라
<yemharc> CuBric, 근데 진지하게 이야기가 온거라면 전 긍정적으로 생각하는게 좋다고 봐요
<CuBric> 잘 모르겠군요
<yemharc> 꼭 핏줄만 가족인것도 아니고
<CuBric> 여동생 나이가 좀 어린지라
<imsu> 헙!
<CuBric> 임수님
<imsu> 고백받으셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 중간에 면 자 넣어드릴게요
<imsu> 네?
<CuBric> 이면수 로.......
<imsu> 엥;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅁ 은 묵음법치에 의하여
<CuBric> 이면수로 통일
<CuBric> 임수님
<CuBric> 고백은 받긴 받았는데
<CuBric> 좀 애매해서...
<imsu> 저 생선? ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 울아들 말로는 꼬기 가 되는
<imsu> 흠;; 좋으면 된거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 전 애딸린 사람이긴해서요
<CuBric> 애기아빠
<imsu> 부럽습니다 애아빠도 고백을 받는데;;
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 넨장맞을 히히
<yemharc> CuBric, 여동생이랑은 상관없지 않습니까
<yemharc> CuBric, 아니면 여동생이라는게 그 상대분인가요?
<CuBric> 글치요
<CuBric> 상대방
<yemharc> 나이가 몇이기에 어리다고 하시는지?
<CuBric> 28
<imsu> 헉 나보다 어리다 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 임수님 나이가 몇인데요?
<imsu> 올해 30이용
<CuBric> 어리군요 임수님도
<imsu> 근데 그 여자분이 괜히 꺼내지는 않았을거 같은데요
<yemharc> CuBric, 난 이 커플 찬성일세!
<imsu> 난 사랑없인 못살아 이 나이도 지나신거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 저요?
<imsu> 아니요 그 여자분이요
<yemharc> CuBric, 애딸린 남자한테 먼저 대쉬할정도면, 그리고 지나가는 말이 아니라면 뭐 그냥 코 꿰이신거네요 (데굴데굴)
<CuBric> 그 여동생이 제 상황은 다 알고 있지요
<imsu> 제가 아는 누님도 10살 이상 차이나는 이혼남을 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 울아들 친고모 처럼 잘해준답니다
<CuBric> 근데 갑자기 고백을 받으니 얼떨떨 하기도 하고 당황스럽기도 하니까요
<CuBric> 임수님
<imsu> 암튼 눈에 뭐가 씌여서;; 사귀고 있긴있어요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 전 이혼남이 아닙니다
<CuBric> 사별했으니까요
<imsu> CuBric: 대충 그렇다는 거죠 ~
<imsu> CuBric: 여자분이 뭔가 굉장한 매력을 느끼셔서 그런것 같네요 ~~ ^^
<imsu> 부럽습니당 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 전 부담스럽 네요
<imsu> 보통 애가 있으면 특히나 더 싸우는것 같더라구요
<CuBric> 싸운다니요?
<imsu> 안싸울것을 애때문에 트러블이 생기기도 하더라고 그 누님이 말씀해 주셨어요
<imsu> 친자식이 아니니까 .. 친자식이 아니라서 그렇게 대하느냐 이렇게 남자쪽에서 쏘나봐요;;
<imsu> 자기딴에는 열심히 하는데;;;;
<CuBric> 글쎄요
<imsu> 뭐 사람마다 다른거니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 어쩌다 사별하시게 되었어요? ㅠ.ㅠ 고인의 명복을 빕니다....
<CuBric> 사고였지요
<CuBric> 맞벌이 하던중이였으니까요
<imsu> 아..
<imsu> 교통사고 같은 그런거요?
<CuBric> 비슷한거지요
<imsu> 죄송합니다 아픈 기억 끄집어 내서 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 에고 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다 ~~ 이 따 뵈요 ^^
<edogawakr> jasonjang: 리눅스가 뭐에요 +ㅇ+?
<jasonjang> 왜 새삼?
<edogawakr> 전 컴맹이라서요~~
<jasonjang> Linux Is Not UniX 의 약자. 됐우?
<edogawakr> ㅋㅋㅋ.. 리눅스를 어떻게 써야될지 모르겠어요~~
<CuBric> 잘쓰세요
<edogawakr> 헉 그런방법이 있었군요!! ㅋㅋ
<edogawakr> 근데 이번에 우분투가 많이 무거워진거 같아요
<CuBric> 음 에도가와님 몸무게가 증가한듯함
<yemharc> jasonjang, 그 문구 나중에 가져다 붙인거 아니었나요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 우스갯 말씀이죠? ....제가 농/진담 구분을 잘 못해서...
<yemharc> jasonjang, 아, 그러니까 원래 처음에는 리눅스-0.1버전 쓰는 사람들이
<yemharc> jasonjang, 리누스가 만든 유닉스라고 해서 리눅스 했는데 GNU랑 맞물리면서 붙은걸로 알고 있거든요
<yemharc> jasonjang, 다만 리누스 본인은 '프릭스'라는 이름이 더 맘에 들었다고 하더군요
<jasonjang> 아 위에 리눅스 요? ㅋ 저는 어제 위키 젤 아래 "정보" 말씀인 줄 알았는데...
<jasonjang> ㅋ 몰라요. 들은 얘기여요.
<yemharc> 아........ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 위키쪽은 일단 문서 하나 완성할때마다 추가하려구요
<jasonjang> 예 예. 끄덕끄덕
<yemharc> 어제 추가하려고 적다 보니까 "수정중입니다".......는 뭔가 아니다 싶어서요
<jasonjang> 편하실 대로...
<xubuntu> yemharc님..
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> xubuntu, 안녕하세요 :)
<xubuntu> 그런데말이죠..
<xubuntu> 세션이 저장되버렸는데 그걸 못없애나요?
<yemharc> 아, 그놈세션이 디펄트로 된거요?
<yemharc> 이거 물어보시는거 맞나요?
<xubuntu> 아니오...그 킬때마다 제가 안튼창이 떠있어서;;
<yemharc> 무슨 말인지 애매하네요. 좀 정확하게
<xubuntu> 저번에 제가 강제종료를 했습니다.
<CuBric> 밀님
<xubuntu> ê·¸...
<xubuntu> 그때 끄지 않은 창들이..
<xubuntu> 다시나와요..
<yemharc> CuBric, 말씀하세요
<yemharc> 아
<CuBric> 하드웨어좀 아세요?
<yemharc> 지금 fvwm이죠?
<yemharc> CuBric, 잠시만요
<xubuntu> xfwm이죠..
<yemharc> 보자.......그거 전에 답글을 달았는데
<yemharc> 내가 써놓고도 못찾겠네;;
<yemharc> 음...시스템>>설정 가보세요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 그다음은요?
<yemharc> 아마 거기 보면 session 이 포함된 문구나 창 관리자? 같은게 있을거에요
<xubuntu> 네.
<yemharc> 있나요?
<xubuntu> session and startup이 있네요
<yemharc> 실행
<xubuntu> 네.
<yemharc> 안에 설정하는 메뉴들을 둘러보면
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> '마지막 세션으로 시작'이라거나 '세션 자동저장'이라거나 하는 뜻의 설정이 있을겁니다
<yemharc> 그것도 아니면 '항상 새로운 세션 열기'
<xubuntu> ?!
<yemharc> 없나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 세션 저장은 있네요
<yemharc> 메뉴가 뭐뭐 있나요
<xubuntu> General,
<xubuntu> splash,애플리케이션 자동시작(영어로 하기 귀찮아서...)세션,고급.
<xubuntu> 그런데 이것도 그냥 이거 말고 다른거 만져도 되지않나요?(파일매니저에서 말이죠.)
<yemharc> xubuntu, 문제는 제가 xubuntu 를 안써봐서 설정파일 자체를 모른다는거죠
<xubuntu> !
<xubuntu> 비슷하지 않을까요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://ubuntu.or.kr/~ubuntu/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=16985
<yemharc> 이건 쿠분투인데
<yemharc> 저런식으로 되어 있을거에요
<yemharc> CuBric, 계세요?
<xubuntu> yemharc,없...네요
<yemharc> 흐음;;
<xubuntu> 설정파일을 만지는 것 밖엔..
<xubuntu> 없지 않을까요?
<yemharc> xubuntu,
<yemharc> vi ~/.cache/sessions
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> 아네.
<xubuntu> 터미널에서..하나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 아 잠시
<yemharc> 저게 아니네요
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> 그럼 뭐죠?
<xubuntu> 그냥 저안에 든 파일을 날릴까요?
<CuBric> 왔어요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 아뇨 그래봐야 의미없어요
<yemharc> .config 폴더 아래에 xfce4 라는 파일 있으면 저한테 보내주세요
<yemharc> CuBric, 네 아까 뭐 말씀하셨어요?
<xubuntu> 보내달라뇨?
<CuBric> 하드웨어요
<xubuntu> xrun밖에 없는데요?>
<yemharc> 다른건 없고요?
<xubuntu> 그안에 history파일이..
<yemharc> CuBric, 말씀하세요
<CuBric> 옵테론 165 로 리눅스 박스 만들까 하는데요
<CuBric> 충분하겠죠
<yemharc> 옵테 165면...
<yemharc> .....옵테면 클럭 1G 넘지 않았나요?
<CuBric> 듀얼코어 죠
<CuBric> 넘어요 1기가
<yemharc> 그럼 차고 넘치는데요;;
<yemharc> 제가 예전에 리눅박 처음 나왔을때 쓴게 cpu 800에 램256이었으니;;
<DingGGu> php 할줄아시는분계신가요?
<CuBric> 램은 2기가
<CuBric> 글픽은 7300gr
<CuBric> gt
<DingGGu> alert 뛰어서 예, 아니오 불러서 예누르면 해당 개체삭제하도록하고싶은데
<DingGGu> 개체삭제는 다만들었거든요? alert는 어케만들죠..
<yemharc> CuBric, 그거면 충분해요
<yemharc> 어차피 리눅박스 자체가 컴을 미디어 박스 식으로 만드는거라 시스템자원을 거의 풀로 돌릴 수 있어서
<yemharc> 일반 데탑에 비해 적은 성능으로 높은 효율(?)의 동영상 재생 능력을 가지게 되는쿨럭쿨럭
<xubuntu> 저..어떻게 하죠?
<yemharc> xubuntu, 찾아보고 있어요
<CuBric> 부품박스 뒤지다가 MD 찾았어요
<CuBric> 디스크 20장 넘는거 와 함께
<yemharc> 우와 진짜 뭔놈의 정보가 이리 없어;;
<xubuntu> 저..그런데요
<yemharc> xubuntu, /home/.cache/sessions/ 폴더 가보세요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 갔습니다
<yemharc> 폴더 안에 뭐 들어있어요?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 들어있는 내용 알려주세요
<xubuntu> Thunar어쩌구 하는 파일이 7개,
<yemharc> 그럼 캐시파일인데 .............
<yemharc> 음..
<xubuntu> xfce4-session-xubuntu-DREAMSYS
<xubuntu> 가 있습니다
<yemharc> 아 있어요?
<yemharc> 그거 열어봐요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> [Session: Default]
<xubuntu> Client0_ClientId=24da1b689-cac2-422e-8cc9-b7ba6eaa3898
<xubuntu> Client0_Hostname=local/lee-DREAMSYS
<xubuntu> Client0_CloneCommand=xfce4-settings-helper
<xubuntu> Client0_RestartCommand=xfce4-settings-helper,--display,:0.0,--sm-client-id,24da1b689-cac2-422e-8cc9-b7ba6eaa3898
<xubuntu> Client0_CurrentDirectory=/home/lee
<xubuntu> Client0_Program=xfce4-settings-helper
<xubuntu> Client0_UserId=lee
<xubuntu> Client0_Priority=50
<xubuntu> Client0_RestartStyleHint=2
<xubuntu> Client1_ClientId=22f11d076-7262-4592-b831-3616b2974b54
<xubuntu> Client1_Hostname=local/lee-DREAMSYS
<yemharc> xubuntu, 지금 xchat?
<xubuntu> Client1_CloneCommand=Thunar
<xubuntu> Client1_DiscardCommand=rm,-f,/home/lee/.cache/sessions/Thunar-22f11d076-7262-4592-b831-3616b2974b54
<xubuntu> Client1_RestartCommand=Thunar,--sm-client-id,22f11d076-7262-4592-b831-3616b2974b54,--daemon
<xubuntu> Client1_Program=Thunar
<xubuntu> Client1_UserId=lee
<xubuntu> Client1_Priority=24
<yemharc> 흠
<xubuntu> Client1_RestartStyleHint=0
<xubuntu> Client2_ClientId=237e19b9a-e8d4-46a3-a005-e40670ea4a20
<xubuntu> Client2_Hostname=local/lee-DREAMSYS
<xubuntu> Client2_CloneCommand=xfce4-panel
<xubuntu> Client2_RestartCommand=xfce4-panel,--display,:0.0,--sm-client-id,237e19b9a-e8d4-46a3-a005-e40670ea4a20
<xubuntu> Client2_CurrentDirectory=/home/lee
<xubuntu> Client2_Program=xfce4-panel
<xubuntu> Client2_UserId=lee
<xubuntu> Client2_Priority=25
<xubuntu> Client2_RestartStyleHint=2
<xubuntu> Client3_ClientId=2c2eefd36-ed64-47cf-8502-4abfa334180d
<xubuntu> Client3_Hostname=local/lee-DREAMSYS
<xubuntu> Client3_CloneCommand=xfdesktop
<yemharc> 그만그만
<xubuntu> Client3_RestartCommand=xfdesktop,--display,:0.0,--sm-client-id,2c2eefd36-ed64-47cf-8502-4abfa334180d
<xubuntu> Client3_CurrentDirectory=/home/lee
<xubuntu> Client3_Program=xfdesktop
<xubuntu> Client3_UserId=lee
<xubuntu> Client3_Priority=35
<xubuntu> Client3_RestartStyleHint=2
<xubuntu> Client4_ClientId=2442bfdef-6fa9-4653-ad4b-73ac2b14a60f
<xubuntu> Client4_Hostname=local/lee-DREAMSYS
<xubuntu> Client4_CloneCommand=xfce4-power-manager
<xubuntu> Client4_RestartCommand=xfce4-power-manager,--restart,--sm-client-id,2442bfdef-6fa9-4653-ad4b-73ac2b14a60f
<bundo> 아흐 술마시러 가야 하나 어린이날 전날에 ~~ 흐
<xubuntu> Client4_CurrentDirectory=/
<xubuntu> Client4_DesktopFile=/etc/xdg/autostart/xfce4-power-manager.desktop
<xubuntu> Client4_Program=xfce4-power-manager
<bundo> xubuntu  도배는 안되유 ~~
<xubuntu> Client4_UserId=lee
<xubuntu> Client4_Priority=50
<xubuntu> Client4_RestartStyleHint=0
<xubuntu> Client5_ClientId=28af62bc1-ebbe-41cd-8fa3-582fa88d4037
<xubuntu> Client5_Hostname=local/lee-DREAMSYS
<xubuntu> Client5_Clon
<xubuntu> ?
<yemharc> bundo, 오늘도 술 드시나요;;
<xubuntu> xchat로 챗을 하고 있습니다만..
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> 도배 아닙니다..
<yemharc> 제 이름 오른쪽 클릭해서
<bundo> xubuntu  그런 거는 한명 에게 보여 줄것이면
<yemharc> Send a File
<bundo> 쿼리 이용해보십시오
<xubuntu> 아...
<yemharc> 지금 연 그 파일 보내주세요
<xubuntu> 제가 몰라가지고...
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> bundo, 저 로코팀 가입승인은 언제 해주시나요 :)
<yemharc> bundo, 그리고 위키 에러는 수정된거 확인했습니다
<bundo> yemharc 런치 주소가 ?
<xubuntu> 음...왜이렇게 오래걸리지...
<bundo> 재신청 해주십시오
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 아 되있네요
<bundo> 잠시요
<bundo> 이거 원래 서니님 일인데 흐
<CuBric> 분도님
<bundo> 며칠전 술마시고 해서  잘못 승인했는데.. 흐
<CuBric> 저 득템했어요
<bundo> 제가 일단 해드리죠
<xubuntu> yemharc,왜 안될까요?
<yemharc> bundo, Your membership is awaiting approval from one of this team's administrators.
<yemharc> xubuntu, 파일이 못오네요...
<xubuntu> 저...안갑니다....
<xubuntu> 계속...
<xubuntu> 어쩌죠?
<yemharc> 히으...
<bundo> 승인 했습니다.  yemharc  메일 확인 해보십시오
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 아싸 106명이당 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 런치 주소는 https://launchpad.net/~yemharc 이쪽입니다
<yemharc> 그날 키 만들고 사인을 하는데
<bundo> 제 목표가 150명이에요 올해 목표 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사인까지 해놓고 등록 부분에서 아래쪽에 암호화 코드만 붙여넣는 삽질 하느라 늦어버렸다죠
<bundo> 작년에 50명 추가함
<bundo> 앞으로 방법 잘 가르쳐 주세요
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 전 다 까먹었삼 ~~
<yemharc> 그것도 위키에 올릴겁니다 ㅎ
<xubuntu> yemharc님 안되는것 같습니다
<yemharc> 일단 내일 쉬는날이니 +_+
<bundo> 있어요 위키 잘 찾아 보세요
<yemharc> bundo, 네, 위키에 있는것도 확인했는데 스샷이랑 다시 찍어서 정리해 보려구요
<bundo> yemharc 님은 위키 내용파악을 좀 해야 할듯해요
<bundo> 안그럼 손발 고생함
<yemharc> 약간 난해하게 설명된 부분들이 조금 있어요
<bundo> 아 그리고요
<xubuntu> 실패하는 군요...
<bundo> 메인 말에요
<yemharc> bundo, 네
<bundo> 너무 링크 없이 목차  두지 말기 바랍니다.
<bundo> 목차 정리는 좋은데...
<bundo> 링크가 계속 없다면
<bundo> 작업 안한만 못하다 봅니다.
<yemharc> bundo, 네. 내일 위키에 기존에 있던것들 목차별로 분류해서 보낼겁니다
<yemharc> (다음주가 게임 런칭이라 조금 바빠져서요 ㅠㅠ)
<bundo> 너무 일하면 힘빠짐
<bundo> 그냥 슬슬해유
<yemharc> bundo, ㅎㅎ 네
<bundo> 안드로이드용 인가요 ?
<yemharc> 안드로이드요
<yemharc> 그보다 분도님
<xubuntu> yemharc님 어떡해할까요?
<yemharc> xubuntu에서 세션 자동저장되는거 끄는방법 혹시 아세요?
<bundo> 그거가 같아요
<bundo> 오토 스타트 디렉임
<bundo> 자신 계정에...
<bundo> 오토스타트인데...
<bundo> 거기 추가로 등록 되있어요
<yemharc> 음;;
<bundo> 잠시요 정확한 디렉 찾아 드리죠
<bundo> ~/.config/autostart
<bundo> 거기 있는 파일 중
<bundo> 잘보고 지우면 될듯
<yemharc> xubuntu, /home/.config/autostart안에 파일 뭐 들어있는지 확인해보세요
<yemharc> bundo, 승인메일 확인했습니다
<xubuntu> gnome-volume-control-applet,jockey-gtk,nm-applet,print-applet,pulseaudio,ubuntuone-launch,xfce4-power-manager,xfce4-settings-helper-autostart
<bundo> http://www.olpcnews.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=5c6e33dbedfd9858c672e1e0bf4f4646&topic=4386.msg29487#msg29487
<bundo> 아 그리고 xfce4-autostart-editor 이거 실행 되나 보세요
<bundo> 따로 어플로도 있다는데..
<edogawakr> bundo: 안녀앟세요
<bundo> 아 코난군 ^^;
<bundo> 소세미나 요즘 왜 안오남 ?
<edogawakr> 요즘 일이 좀 있어서요
<yemharc> 히으... xfce는 옛날에 1.0 런칭!! 할때 한번 써본거라 조언하는것도 힘드네요;
<xubuntu> xfce4 autostart editor이게 어디있는지 모르겠군요...없는것 같은데...
<xubuntu> 시냅틱에도 없고요.
<bundo> 그냥 터미널에 쳐보세요
<bundo> xfce4-autostart-editor
<bundo> 없으면 패키지 가르쳐 줄꺼 같은데...
<xubuntu> xfce4-autostart-editor: command not found
<xubuntu> apt-get install xfce4-autostart-editor 이거 할까요?
<bundo> 설정에 Settings -> Autostarted Applications 있나요 ?
<xubuntu> 아니오
<bundo> xfce4-session 는 설치 되었나요
<xubuntu> 잠시만요
<xubuntu> 네 시냅틱에 보니 있네요
<bundo> xfce4-session-settings 이거 실행 해보세요
<xubuntu> 틀었습니다
<bundo> ?
<xubuntu> 아..실행했습니다
<bundo> 거기 잘 살펴 보세요 ㅎ
<xubuntu> 어디를 살펴보면 되나요?
<bundo> 모르죠 나도
<bundo> xubuntu 님 xubuntu 몇시간 사용해보셨나요 ?
<xubuntu> 음...11.04는 일주일 됬습니다
<bundo> 저는 만 5년 동안 17분 사용해 보았습니다 ^^;
<xubuntu> 5년 17분을 사용하신건가요?
<bundo> 리눅스 데탑에 미쳐산 5년 동안 17분 써보았습니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<xubuntu> 17분쓰셨다는 건가요?
<bundo> 네...
<bundo> http://www.lunar-linux.org/~jannis/screenshots/xfce/xfce-4.6/xfce4-session-settings.png
<bundo> 그림 보고 있는데요
<bundo> 세션하고 자동 시작쪽에
<bundo> 자동시작 안할거 체크 없애고  저장하십시오
<bundo> 세션서는 죽이고
<xubuntu> 네
<bundo> 자동시작에선 체크 없애도
<bundo> 저장후
<bundo> 세션 저장 하지 말라고 하십시오
<bundo> 세션 저장해서  그대 실행된게 다 뜨는거 같습니다.
<bundo> 세션 저장해서  그때  실행된게 다 뜨는거 같습니다.
<xubuntu> 그러면 다끄고 save session할까요?
<bundo> 잘 골라 죽이세요 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 네..ㅎ
<bundo> 볼륨 .. 우분투원 등은
<bundo> 필요 할듯
<xubuntu> 우분투 원이 뭐죠?
<bundo> 아까  올린
<bundo> gnome-volume-control-applet,jockey-gtk,nm-applet,print-applet,pulseaudio,ubuntuone-launch,xfce4-power-manager,xfce4-settings-helper-autostar
<yemharc> 다음 클라우드나 네이버 N드라이브 같은 프로그램입니다
<bundo> 이거는 다 두셔도 될듯
<xubuntu> 아..제가 ubuntu-desktop설치 하면서 따라 왔나봐요;
<yemharc> (잠시 자리비움!)
<xubuntu> 그런데 compiz틀고 저장해도 되나요?
<bundo> 네
<xubuntu> 아 그러면 시작시 컴피즈가 틀리겠군요..
<xubuntu> 아 감사합니다
<xubuntu> 전 가겠습니다
<CuBric> 아 리눅스는 어려워....
<imsu> 동감합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> MK-BB
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 도스는 쉬워
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<imsu> 헉 전 둘다 어려워요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 유닉스는 할만함
<imsu> ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 근데 리눅스는 어려움
<bundo> imsu 심심하면 오늘 상암 가봐
<CuBric> 상암에서 머해요?
<yemharc> CuBric, 오늘 번개모임 있을거에요
<yemharc> submarine님이 주최하는걸로 기억합니다
<CuBric> 엥 번개....
<edogawakr> bundo: 전 컴맹입니다
<CuBric> 아는 사람이 없어 간다해도 뻘쭘 하겠는걸요
<imsu> bundo: 상암이요?
<imsu> 아;; 번개? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나 나가 봐야 함
<bundo> 인천서 누가 꼭 만나자고 쩝
<bundo> MK-B 나중 바
<CuBric> 임수님
<imsu> CuBric: 넹
<CuBric> 번개 참가하나요?
<imsu> 못할듯해요 ㅎ
<imsu> 넘 멀어요 그리고 일이 10 시 넘어서 끝나요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 임수님 가면 따라 가려했더니
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 올만에 들으니 좋네요
<CuBric> 엠디로 음악듣는중
<Seony> imsu: 요플레와 다농이 한국께 아니라는 사실을 알았을 때 엄청난 배신감을 느꼈었는데... 지금은 그런 거 없이 막 먹음. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 오늘은 왠지 조용조용하다..........
<imsu> Seony: ㅎㅎ
<imsu> CuBric: 켁;;; 시간이 안되서 ㅠ.ㅠ;; ;
<imsu> 전 다시 수업하러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_desktop> Alsen님
<imsu> Seony: 요플레는 그럼 어디겁니까? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 미쿡
<imsu> 아하 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 미쿡;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잠시 쉬는 시간입니다 ㅎㅎ 구름 과자 먹으러 가야지 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 햄볶으는 저녁 타임이예요~
<imsu> 저녁도 드시고 부럽 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> ㅎ1ㅎ1
<Alsen> 이제 머리 안아파요~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 숙취는 다 해결 되셨나보군요
<Alsen> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 달래된장국 끓여서 속풀이 하면 좋아요 ㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭 집에서 직접 끓이셨나보군요
<Alsen> 그렇죠 ㅋ
<imsu> 오~ 요리사 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 하긴 분도님도 주부 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 조용하군요 이쯤이면 퇴근하실 분들 퇴근하시고, 야근하실분들은 저녁드시는 타임인데 ㅎ
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 전 다시 일하러 갑니당 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Alsen, 정답!
<Alsen> ㅋ
<Alsen>  아이튠즈 팟캐스트 목록 다 날아가서 새로 구비하는중;;
<cartes_desktop> Alsen님
<cartes_desktop> !
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 왜요?
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<freakytux> 안녕하세요
<debula00> 안녕하세요. freakyux님 하하...
<freakytux> t가 빠졌어요 ㅋㅋ
<debula00> 그렇군요.. ㅇㅅㅇ
<freakytux> 아 토요일 시험인데;;
<debula00> 우와.. 힘드시겠네요.
<xubuntu> 저...
<freakytux> 네
<xubuntu> kubuntu-desktop설치하려면 무슨명령어를 써야하나요?
<freakytux> 편하게 그냥 시냅틱에서 설치하세요
<xubuntu> 아..네
<freakytux> 터미널에서 하시려면
<xubuntu> 네
<freakytux> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu> 네 감사합니다
<xubuntu> lubuntu-desktop빼고 다깔아보네요..ㅎㅎ
<freakytux> 오픈박스도 깔아보세요 ㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 으익ㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 엥?ubuntu-desktop설치랑 달리...
<xubuntu> kdm설정중입니다...가 뜨네요?
<freakytux> 그놈에는 gdm이 있고 KDE에는 kdm이 있죠
<xubuntu> 기본화면관리자를 kdm으로해야하나요?아니면 gdm으로 해야하나요?
<xubuntu> 이것참...고민되네요
<freakytux> ;;;잘 모르겠네요
<xubuntu> 에휴...
<freakytux> 쿨하게 해 보시고 안되면 질문겟으로...
<xubuntu> 음...질문겟이 뭐죠?
<freakytux> 질문게시판이요
<xubuntu> 어디에 있나요?
<freakytux> 우분투 한국 사용자 모임의 질문게시판이요
<xubuntu> gdm이 화려한가요 아니면 kdm이 화려한가요?
<freakytux> 그건 화려함과는 상관없는걸로 알고있는데요;; 그냥 데스크톱 환경 띄워주는놈인듯
<xubuntu> 그럼 gdm하죠 뭐;
<xubuntu> 1GB가 또 날아가겠군요..
<yemharc> 후으.........
<yemharc> xubuntu, gdm -> GnomeDesktopManager / kdm->KdeDesktopManager
<freakytux> 상관없이 불러들일수 있지 않나요?
<Seony> 불러들일 수야 있지만 쓸데없는 자원낭비가 있어서요..
<yemharc> gdm으로 시작하면 그놈환경을 불러오고 kdm은 KDE환경을 불러오죠
<freakytux> 그럼 다른 *dm도 있나요?
<Seony> 전통적인 xdm이 있습니다.
<freakytux> xfce와는 관계없는거죠? // 처음 말꺼낸사람은 xubuntu님이신데 제가 더 많이 묻고 있네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 찹살떡과 메밀묵 같이 파는 이유는?
<Seony> xfce랑 관계는 없구요, X-Windows가 처음 생길 때부터 있던 "전통적인" dm입니다.
<debula00> 안녕하세요. Seony님
<Seony> debula00: 안녕하세요
<debula00> 저 갤스투 예약했어요
<debula00> 지금 48차.. 다음주 수요일까지 기다리래요 ㅠㅠ
<freakytux> 쩝...저같으면 갤스2 안살텐데
<Seony> 이 동네는 갤스2 나온지 한달쯤 됐는데... 갤스1이랑 똑같아서.... ㅎㅎ
<freakytux> <-돈없으니까 열폭중
<debula00> 가격 말씀이신가요??
<Seony> 근데 갤스고 뭐고간에 안드로이드폰은 앞으로는 안살꺼니까... ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 아아.. 그렇군요.... ㅇㅅㅇ 안좋은 기억이 있으신가요?
<freakytux> 엄훠 리눅스 모임에서 그런 말씀을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지금도 쓰고있는데 너무 형편없어서요...
<debula00> 으아아아아... 그렇게 말씀하시니.. 저도 급 아잉팟으로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<freakytux> 오셨네요 xubuntu님
<xubuntu> 네...kubuntu desktop설치하다가..
<xubuntu> 멈춰서...다시설치해야합니다
<Alsen> 뭐든지 진정한 무선네트워크 세상을 맛보려면 수도권에 계셔야 함
<debula00> 대학교라는 성지에 킬킬킬...
<xubuntu> sudo apt-get uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu> 이거 하면 되겠죠?
<freakytux> 그냥 집에다 무선랜 꼽고...
<Alsen> Seony, 안녕하세요.
<freakytux> 재설치 명령어가 있었던것 같은데...읭? 나가셨네
<Alsen> yemharc 하이~
<Alsen> ndsin, 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 안 령하세요
<Alsen> 이제 ManaTime~ 쓩~!
<yemharc> Alsen, Hi
<yemharc> 후음
<cartes_desktop> Alsen, 저 없을때 저에 대해서 나쁜거 아니라도 들은거 있나요?
<Alsen> cartes ㅋㅋㅋ 없어요
<cartes_desktop> 네 인제 그만물어볼게요 ㅋㅋㅋ 궁금증이 풀렸음;;;
<cartes_desktop> ㅠㅠ
<cartes_desktop> 아 나의 이 성격 ㅠㅠ
<freakytux> 아아아아아아아아아아공부해야되는데 ㅠㅠ
<debula00> 공부는.. 열심히 놀고 하는게 정석이죠. 하하하하...
<Seony> Alsen: Hi
<Alsen> podcast, 컬투쇼 재미집니다 여러분에게 강력추천!!
<Alsen> 8시, 조금있으면 yemharc님 퇴근시간이로군요
<Alsen> 퇴근 축하드립니다 ㅎ
<yemharc> Alsen, 야근시 퇴근시간은 9시 30분 이후입니다 :)
<Alsen> 한시간 금방 지나간다죠
<yemharc> 할거 없어서
<hanbin973> 냠냠. 수학여행 다녀와서 아얄씨질 ㅋ
<yemharc> 회사 남는 데탑에 무단으로(!!) D드라이브 날려버리고 우분투 설치중 (.......)
<Alsen> yemharc, 사장님께 걸리면 혼꾸녕 남;;
<yemharc> Alsen, 사장님보단 당장에 이사님이.............
<yemharc> 근데 이사님은 혼내는 방향이 좀 틀려먹었어요
<hanbin973> 그런데 사장이 높나요 이사가 높나요 =.=?
<yemharc> '왜 이상한걸 깔아!' 가 아니라 '왜 우분투야!'
<yemharc> hanbin973, 보통은 사장 아닐까요
<yemharc> 요샌 그거 구분 애매해서 그런지 사장보고 대표이사라고 하지요
<yemharc> 혹은 CEO
<Seony> 애매해서 대표이사라고 하는 게 아니구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 주식회사법을 조금만 보시면 되는데..
<hanbin973> 그런데 그 이사님은 어떻게 우분투를 안대요 =.=? 자기는 젠투 쓰는건가 =.=
<yemharc> Seony, ㅇㅇ 그래서 대표이사
<yemharc> hanbin973, 페도라 OTL
<Seony> 보통 주식회사를 세울 때, 이사를 선출하고 그 이사 중에서 대표가 되는 사람을 대표이사라고 해요.
<freakytux> 아니 우분투가 뭐 어쨌다고 ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> hanbin973, 리눅스 쓰신게 빨간모자 계열뿐이라
<hanbin973> 뭐 페도라면 우분투랑 비슷하겟네요 뭐 =.= 서로 나을거 하나도 없는뎅 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 보통 이사는 회사의 정책에 관한 결정권/책임이 있고, 그들의 대표를 대표이사를 세워 회사를 운영하기 때문에 결국 사장=대표이사가 되는 거죠
<yemharc> Seony, 문제는 저희 회사 대표이사님은 일단 사장출신(믕?)
<yemharc> 회사가 커지고 상장하면서 바뀐거같아요
<yemharc> 그래서 왠지 오래 계셨던 분들은 사장님사장님...
<yemharc> (왠지 이사보다 낮아보이는건 기분탓)
<Seony> 보통 상장을 하지않더라도 주식회사법에는 주식을 발행하고 이사를 세워야하니까 사장이라기보단 대표이사가 맞는 말이죠. 만약 주식회사가 아닌 개인사업체면 사장이 맞는 거구요
<yemharc> Seony, 아뇨 지금은 대표이사가 맞아요
<yemharc> 단지 사람들이 입에 붙어서 그런지 사장님 하는 분들이 좀 있는거죠
<Seony> 네. 그러니까 대표이사가 맞다구요.
<yemharc> Seony, ㅇㅇ;;
<Seony> 주식회사가 아니라 그냥 개인사업체면 사장이 맞는 거구요..
<hanbin973> ( 냠. 이이러다가 싸우겠다 )
<Seony> 싸울 일이 따로있죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 아뇨 그러니까 상장한 주식회사라 사장->대표이사가 된거 맞는데 이 회사 오래 계셨던 분들은 입에 붙어서 사장님이라 하는 분이 있다는것 뿐이었어요 살려주세요
<Seony> yemharc: ㅎㅎ 제가 말을 좀 딱딱하게 해서... 따지는 거 아니에요...
<ndsin> 싸웁시다
<ndsin> 퍽퍽퍽
<Seony> 예전에 제가 FP 공부할 때 주식회사법을 달달 외웠거든요 ㅎㅎ
<freakytux> 앜 잠깐 딴거보고왔더니 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 떡밥 던지면 재미지게 말씀나눠주시는 분들이랍니다.(자랑질)
<ndsin> 으헝
<Seony> 아... FP시험 때 3문제만 더 맞았어도 자격증 땄을텐데... 무쟈게 아쉽네요..
<ndsin> 놀러나가고 싶은데 놀사람이 없네요
<ndsin> 뭐이래
<Alsen> 엔신님 저랑 노실래요?
<ndsin> ㄱㄱㄱ?
<Alsen> 강남 ㄱㄱㄱ
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 강남 완전 멈
<ndsin> 50분걸림
<cartes_desktop> 저는 노원
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 강남가면
<ndsin> 쏘시나여
<cartes_desktop> 엔신님은 어느지역이세요?
<yemharc> Seony, 무서웠습니다. 강조하는데에서 뭔가 한이 서린 덜덜..
<Alsen> Seony, 다음에 재도전하시면 꼭 따실 수 있으실거예요!~ 당신은 멋쟁이!!~
<ndsin> 저 경기도 군포
<ndsin> 안양쪽이에요
<cartes_desktop> 아 그렇군요
<ndsin> 저랑 노원은
<cartes_desktop> 강남보다도 멀까나요
<ndsin> 4호선 양쪽 반대네요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 강남 오시면 쏘죠 뭐, 어묵 10개도 가능
<Seony> yemharc: ㅎㅎ 다음에 제가 말을 저렇게 하더라도 걱정하지 마세요... 제가 왠만해서는 잘 안싸우고 안따져요.
<yemharc> Seony,  :)
<ndsin> 강남 어묵 비싸던데!
<Seony> Alsen: 이제 분야가 다르니 FP를 공부할 일이 없을 거 같아요.
<yemharc> 우분투원 좋군요
<ndsin> 저는 맥주 좋아하는데
<yemharc> 필살기!! 설정파일 공유!!
<ndsin> 어묵은 소주안주!
<Alsen> Seony, 사람일은 모르는 거자나요. 암튼, 열심히 사시는 모습 좋아요~~ 나중에 기회되면 형수님도 뵙고 싶고, 아이들도 보고 싶어요 ㅎ
<Seony> Alsen: 아이는 아직 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> Seony, 빨리 아이 만들라는 소리인가봐요
<yemharc> Alsen, 과연...IT업계(?)는 한철이니 미래를 준비하라는거군요 압니다 (.......눈물)
<Alsen> Seony, 뵙게 될떄쯤에는 아이들 있을거라 굳게 믿기에 미리 말씀드리는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 강남에 일주일에 2일씩 가는데
<ndsin> 갈때마다 머 그리 이쁜 사람들이 많던지
<Alsen> 엔신, 여성을 대동하시면 스페셜로 변합니다. ㅎ
<yemharc> 아아아............스크린이 많아지니 행복해요!
<ndsin> 있으면 제가 강남까지 왜 가나요.........
<Alsen> 강남은 보는 재미가 참 좋죠
<yemharc> 넷북에 4개, 데탑에 모니터2개x4
<freakytux> 아아아.....램이 커지니 행복해요!
<Alsen> yemharc 넷북 5만에 넘겨주세요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 이쯤되니 그럭저럭 답답하지 않은 스크린 공간이 나오는군요
<freakytux> 드디어 오픈박스에서 탈출했어요
<yemharc> Alsen, 산지 한달도 안됐다구요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 뭣보다 제가 말하는 데탑은 무려 회사꺼!
<yemharc> <-데탒없...
<Alsen> yemharc 넷북 염가로 처리해드립니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 전 싼 넷북 하나 사고 시픔...
<hanbin973> 핡
<yemharc> hanbin973, 에이서 522사시면 세팅까지 다 해드립니다 ㄲ
<ndsin> 저는 레노버 x220 갖고 싶네요!
<hanbin973> 잠만요
<ndsin> 으헝
<yemharc> 최근에 APU 달린녀석이 좋아요
<ndsin> 으헝 놀러나가고싶다
<Alsen> 정말 싼 넷북은 ACER꺼(새 제품), 헌제품은(HP, LG)
<hanbin973> 어떤건지 함 보고요
<hanbin973> 얼마에 파실건데요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> yemharc, APU, 자카테, 2종류 있죠
<yemharc> Alsen, 정확히는 APU계열의 브론조와 자카테
<Alsen> 브론조는 안씀
<yemharc> Alsen, 제가 쓰는게 브론조 (..........)
<ndsin> 와
<ndsin> 이런 황금 같은 수요일에 채팅방이 점점 활성화되가고 있어요
<edogawakr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 언제부턴가 활성화가 되서
<edogawakr> 내일은 주말이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 이제 들어오기 무섭습니다
<ndsin> 주말이면 다들 나가야대는데
<ndsin> 우울하당
<Alsen> 엔신님 얼굴인증 안들어가나요 ㅎ
<freakytux> 내년엔 이제 새 놋북을 장만해야 되는데
<ndsin> 제 얼굴요?
<ndsin> 알만한 사람들 다 아는데
<Alsen> 넵
<Alsen> 전 모름
<Alsen> Seony님 얼굴은 봤음 ㅋ
<Seony> Alsen: 어디서요?
<Alsen> 저번에 해병대 사진 ㅋ
<Alsen> 머리 빡빡~
<Alsen> 정X원님 ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 10년 넘은 사진이잖아요.
<Seony> 그때는 완전 어릴 때고...
<Alsen> 성형 안하시면 비슷비슷해요 ㅎ
<ndsin> 음
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 전 블로그에 제 얼굴 있음 ㅋ
<Alsen> 우주복 입고 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 사진이
<ndsin> 어딧더라
<debula00> ㅇㅅㅇ... 갑자기 재밌는 내요이 떠올라서요.. 하하하하하...
<debula00> http://blog.naver.com/sak_gun?Redirect=Log&logNo=120114730767
<ndsin> https://si0.twimg.com/profile_images/1143900260/1234567.JPG
<debula00> 하하.. 이건 바로 물타기 ㅋ
<Alsen> 머리 세운 사진이 엔신님?
<debula00> 제가 올린 주소로 갈 분이 몇명 계실듯 ㅋ
<ndsin> 네
<Alsen> 제 머리랑 비슷하네요;;
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 지금은 약간 다릅니다
<ndsin> 뭐 세운건 맞는데
<ndsin> 저땐 가운데로 몰아서 세웠고 지금은 가닥가닥 세운편이라
<Alsen> 유아인 헤어 요즘 해보려고 하는데 ㅋㅋㅋ 소프트 모히칸
<Seony> 음... 사진 보여줄만한 게 없나 했더니, 차 사진 밖에 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예전에 할로윈 찍은 사진도 있고 그랬는데..
<Seony> 다 웹에서 내렸는갑다..
<Alsen> 할로윈;; 전 풀장에서 찍은 사진이 좋아요~!
<Seony> 차 샀을 때 기념으로 찍은 사진만 보관 중요 ㅎㅎ
<edogawakr> 저는 못생겨서 도망갑니다 =3=33
<Alsen> 엔신님 키가 제법 되어 보이는데;;
<Seony> 엘프 사진도 아직 안지웠네..
<ndsin> 음
<Alsen> 요즘 엘프성형 유행이라던데 귀를 억지로 뾰족하게 성형
<ndsin> 175.6인데 사람들이 178은 되보인다고 다들 그러더군요ㅣ
<Alsen> 헐;;
<edogawakr> 참고로 엔신님은 제가 한번 뵜었는데
<ndsin> 말라서 그런가봐요
<Alsen> 전 170
<edogawakr> 엔신님 키가 180정도 되 보였어요
<Seony> 그런 엘프 말고... 제가 생각하는 현존하는 엘프...
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;;;
<ndsin> 에도가와님도 키 컸던거 같은데
<edogawakr> 전 작습니다 호빗이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 호빗 추가 1
<ndsin> 알센님 ㄱㄱㄱ?
<Alsen> 정말 오실거임? 전 어묵만 사드릴 뿐;
<ndsin> 헐
<edogawakr> 169입니다
<Alsen> 백수라 돈이 없는걸 어째요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 에도가와님은 얼굴만 기억남 헐
<ndsin> 본지 디기 오래 됐네요
<ndsin> 2년 되가는듯
<edogawakr> 그리고 도망갑니다 =3=33
<ndsin> 하압
<edogawakr> 오늘 저녁은 비빔밥입니다 쩝쩝
<Alsen> 엔신님 휴일을 즐기시려는 열정은 높이 삽니다만, 저의 재정적인 문제로 어려울 것을 말씀드리며, 심심한 사과를 전해드립니다.
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 갑자기 너무 진지해지시니
<ndsin> 부담스러워요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 에잉
<ndsin> 저녁이나 먹고
<ndsin> 혼자 맥주나 사다 먹어야겠네요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 다음에 함께 해요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=free&page=4&divpage=2523&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=14631610
<Alsen> 5월은 바쁘니까;; 6월즘에 보도록 해요 엔신님 ㅋ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 저 바쁜사람임니다
<Alsen> 5월은 돈나갈 구녕이 너무너무 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 하하... 개를 키우면 안되는 이유.
<debula00> http://blog.naver.com/sak_gun?Redirect=Log&logNo=120108963255
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 동네친구님에게서 전화가 왔습니다
<ndsin> 저는 동네에 나가봐야겠습니다
<ndsin> 전화할까말까 했는데
<ndsin> 제가 원체 전화를 안하는 성격이라
<ndsin> 알아서 전화해줬네요 구제 감사감사 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 숙오하셔요
<ndsin> 켜놓고나감
<ndsin> 휘릭
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요,
<xubuntu> 제가 주분투에 kubuntu-desktop을 설치해 쿠분투처럼 됬는데요.
<xubuntu> 데스크톱관리자를 어떻게하면 쓸수있나요?
<xubuntu> 자꾸 안된다고 나오네요
<Alsen> 빈라덴 사망에 대한 보복공격 감행
<Alsen> 용병 25명 사살했다고 밝힘
<Alsen> 오바마 할머니가 케냐에 사시는군요
<Alsen> 오바마는 미쿡에서 살면서.. ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 오바마 하와이 출신이잖아요.
<Seony> 가끔 한 번씩 와서 교통체증 일으키고 가시죠
<Alsen> 의붓할머니는 케냐에 계시다네요 ㅎ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ 여기도 마찬가지예요
<Seony> 그렇겠죠. 아버지가 케냐 사람인데...
<Alsen> 대통령 한번 뜨면, 통신장애 일으키고, 엘리베이터 이용못하고 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> yemharc님 계신가요?
<Alsen> Seony, 지금 미쿡 허리케인 피해가 크죠?
<Seony> 먼 동네 얘기라서 잘 모르겠어요.
<Alsen> 뉴스는 나오지 안나요?
<yemharc> xubuntu, ?
<xubuntu> 저.. 쿠분투에서요.
<Seony> 나오기야 하겠죠. 근데 미국 허리케인 오는 동네는 여기서 한국만큼 떨어져있어서... 다들 그냥저냥...
<xubuntu> 기본 데스크탑 관리자를 사용이 안되네요.
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 하와이는 아시아의 몰디브로군요
<xubuntu> (쿠분투 세션...plazema어쩌구...)
<Alsen> 살기좋은 동네임..
<Alsen> 근데 섬이면 물가 비싸지 않아요?
<Seony> 하와이는 하와이죠. 아시아하고 비교하기는 좀 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 아주 비싸요
<Alsen> 우리나라도 섬이면 쩜오배 더 비싸지니까
<yemharc> xubuntu, 어떻게 사용이 안된다는거에요?
<Seony> 근데 미국이 다 그렇듯 먹는 건 싸요...
<xubuntu> 그...틀면 사용이 불가능합니다.하고 뜹니다
<Alsen> 바나나 한광주리로 사겠네요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 설치는 됬고요?
<xubuntu> 네
<Seony> 많이 사봐야 많이 익어서 썩으면 못먹으니까 먹을만큼만 사죠
<Alsen> Seony, 아
<Alsen> 놀러가고 싶어요
<Seony> 해변 안가본지가 어언 10개월째...
<Alsen> 제주도같으니까 못가보셔도 바람은 느끼실거예요 ㅋ
<xubuntu> 그런데말이죠..제가 그 쿠분투에 투명하게 떠있는...데스크톱폴더 보기있잖아요?
<Seony> 아무래도 섬이니까 바람이 좀 세긴 세요
<xubuntu> 그걸..너무밑으로 내려서 올리기 가 힘드네요...어쩌죠?
<Alsen> 전 그 바람이 너무너무 좋아요~
<Alsen> 돈 마~~~니 벌어서 늙으면 섬에 가서 오두막 짓고 살아야 겠어요..
<Alsen> 허클베리 핀처럼 ... ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 바람이 불어서 시원하고 좋은데, 한 가지 안좋은 건 바닷바람이라 염분이 포함되어있어서 차 같은 게 금방 망가지죠
<Alsen> 동물들은 엄청 건강하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 특히 강아지들 미친듯이 뛰어다님
<Seony> 건강할 뿐만 아니라 Super-Bug도 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> xubuntu, 혹시 아까 시작프로그램에 compiz 올려두지 않았어요?
<Alsen> 그런건 저 군대 있을때 마니 봐서 ㅋㅋㅋ 손바닥 만한 나방 잡는다고 에프킬라 다쓰고, ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 그게무슨말씀이죠?전...쿠분투환경에서 컴피즈올리진 않았습니다
<Alsen> 지금은 집에서 moth fly 잡는다고 청소준비중이예요
<Alsen> 여러분 스맛폰 사용자는 집중, 가짜 AP만들어서 개인정보 수집하는 신종범죄가 있다고 하네요. 아무곳에서 접속 하지 마세요!!
<yemharc> xubuntu, 아니 아까 xfwm에서 세션 저장되는거 없앨때요
<xubuntu> 아..시작프로그램에 compiz올렸지만 다시 xfwm으로 바꿨..
<imsu> 퇴근합니당 ^^
<yemharc> xubuntu, 지금 로그아웃한 다음 다른 데스크탑 시스템으로 들어가보세요
<xubuntu> ㄴㄴ네
<xubuntu> 음?ㄴㄴ은 아닙니다
<xubuntu> 왔습니다
<yemharc> 다른건 이상없이 가동하나요?
<xubuntu> 그게 무슨말씀이죠?
<xubuntu> 전 쿠분투를 물었...;;
<yemharc> 그놈 데스크탑이랑 xfce데스크탑쪽은 문제 없냐구요
<yemharc> 그거 확인해 보시라구요;;
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 없습니다
<xubuntu> 제가..실수로..데스크탑 파일 보이기 있죠?
<yemharc> sudo apt-get check
<xubuntu> ?
<yemharc> ?
<xubuntu> ?!
<yemharc> 파일 보이기를 뭐요?
<xubuntu> 그..쿠분투에 데스크탑 파일보이기라고...
<xubuntu> 투명하게 계속 떠있는...
<yemharc> 잘 모르겠지면 어쨌든 그걸요?
<xubuntu> 그걸 삭제했,....그거 다시 띄우고 싶은데 어떡해 하죠?
<xubuntu> 네.
<yemharc> 그거야말로 저도 모르지요;;
<xubuntu> 으앍..
<yemharc> 전 리눅스를 데탑으로 쓴지 15년정도 되는데, 줄창 그놈만 썼습니다 (...)
<Alsen> 헐 15년
<xubuntu> 허헉;;
<Alsen> 그정도면 척하면 척이겠군요
<yemharc> 그게 그렇지도 않아요
<yemharc> 말 그대로 데비안! 이면 그게 될지도 모르겠는데 (워낙 안변해서..)
<yemharc> 다른것들은 심심하면 변해서는...
<Alsen> 마나탐하러 다녀올게요 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 흠...그러면 다른아이디로 해야겠군요..전 가겠습니다
<Alsen> 헐... 예수처럼 처형한 사건이 있군요
<yemharc> 십자가형이라도 했나요;;
<Alsen> 그렇다네요 부검결과는 질식사
<yemharc> ㄸ
<yemharc> ㄷㄷ;;
<Alsen> 양손, 양발에 못이 박히고, 머리에는 가시관을 씌웠다고 하네요. 흰색팬티만 입고 있고.. 거울을 두어 ㅅ사망자의 모습을 볼 수 있도록 했다는군요
<Alsen> 어휴.. 세상 무섭네;;
<Alsen> 여러분 호신술을 꼭 익히세요
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> 얼굴이 호신용이라...
<shriekout> ...
<test_> 안녕하세요
<test_> 제가 쿠분투 를 쓰는데요..
<test_> 데스크탑 효과를 사용하려면 어떻게 해야합니까?
<Alsen> xubuntu님이시로군요 ㅎㅎ
<test_> 네
<test_> 다른아이디로 접속했습니다.
<test_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<test_> 좀 실험좀...해보려고요
<test_> (그나저나 어떻게 이렇게 바로알았...죠?)
<Alsen> 아이피가 같으니까요
<test_> 아차!
<test_> ㅎ;
<test_> 알센님
<Alsen> 네
<Seony> IP 주소가 127.0.0.1 쓰시나봐요? ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 누가요?
<test_> 혹시 쿠분투쓰신적있나요?
<Alsen> 전 우분투외에 사용안해요 ㅋ
<test_> 전...127.0.0.1이거 아닙니다..ㅎ
<Alsen> Seony, 제가 Whois 쓰면 모두가 보이나요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Alsen> 음.. 네트워크 수업 열심히 들어둘껄..
<test_> 그런데 kde가 무겁지 않다는 생각이 드는 이유는 뭐죠?
<Alsen> 백본이 다르니 Seony님 아이피 정보는 안나오네요 ㅎ
<Alsen> kde 뭔지 몰라요
<Seony> 그래요? 저는 58.230.133.221이라고 Alsen님 IP 보여주네요 ㅎㅎ
<test_> 그런데 쿠분투에서 마우스가 계속 사라지네요 그이유가 뭐죠?
<Alsen> 헙!
<Alsen> SK브로드밴드임 ㅋ
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/WedMay42011024408.jpg
<Seony> Alsen: 스샷 보이시죠?
<Alsen> test_쿠분투 안써서 몰라요
<Alsen> 아~~ 맥이로구나
<Seony> 저 맥빠인거 아직 모르셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 키노트 써보고 싶다;;
<Alsen> 알아요
<Alsen> 맥 4개 있으시다고 하셨자나요 그중에 한대 저 주시기로 하셨고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 애플 제품은 맥프로랑 시네마 디스플레이 제외하고 다 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥 3대 있는데요. ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 저도 팟 있어요 ㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 사무실에 기증할려고 하는건 그냥 넷북...
<Alsen> 남자는 어쩔 수 없는 호기심때문에 전자제품에 대한 욕심이 많아요 ㅎ
<Seony> Alsen: 토픽에 나오있는 규칙 주소 있죠? 그게 맥서버에요
<test_> 아...램1GB라도 더끼우고 싶은 욕구..
<test_> 흠...전 우분투로 로그인 해야겠군요.
<Alsen> 알아요.. Seony님꺼란거 이름을 떡하니 써놓으셔서 ㅋ
<Alsen> 맥서버 접속하면 맥 사용가능한가요? 권한 주시나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 맥 사용 가능한 건 vnc로 접속해야만 가능하구요, 그 외엔 안됩니다.
<Alsen> 그럼 터미널만 연결되나요? 그것도 안되요?
<Seony> 터미널 연결도 안되는 계정을 만들 수가 있어요.. 오픈디렉토리라고 하는...
<Alsen> VNC 자원 권한 주세요. 저도 맥 써보고 싶어요
<Seony> 그냥 웹서비스만 이용할 수 있는 그런 계정이 있죠.
<Seony> vnc로 써서 느껴지겠어요? 실제로 써봐야죠.
<Alsen> 하기사.. 속도가 좀 느릴테죠;;
<Seony> 네
<Alsen> frisbee에 가서 맥북프로 써보니 좋더라구요.. 에어랑 별 차이도 모르겠고 ㅋ
<Seony> 제가 맥북프로 살 때쯤에 현재의 에어가 나왔는데... 저는 성능이 더 중요해서 프로를 선택했죠.
<Seony> 휴대성이야 어차피 운전하니까 그닥 의미는 없고...
<Alsen> 뭐 저도 취직하면 살거예요 월급받아서 ㅋ
<Alsen> 일반 놋북이겠지만;;
<Alsen> 앱개발안하니 맥이 사실 필요가 없어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 앱개발 안해도 맥 쓰면 좋은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 저는 자야겠습니다.
<Alsen> 주무세요~
<Seony> 오늘은 한 시간 앞당겼네요 새벽 3시... ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 헐.. 여긴 10시
<Seony> 일단 샤워부터 하고.. 샤워하고나서 여기 챗하시는 분들 많으면 다시 올께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Bye
<Alsen> 예ㅃ
<CuBric> 굿이브닝
<Alsen> 얍!
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 퇴근했나요?
<CuBric> 쉬는날
<CuBric> 내일도
<Alsen> 정말 이번주 쭉 쉬심?
<CuBric> 금요일 일하고 토일 쉬고
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 쭉 쉬는
<Alsen> 현대증권이로군요
<CuBric> 노노
<Alsen> 아 궁금하네
<Alsen> 글로비스 모비스 현차 증권 빼면 없는데
<Alsen> 이러면 쳐들어갈수가 없자나요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 남남남대문을 열어라~~~
<Alsen> 그럼 나중에 기회되면 삼성역 코엑스에서 밥사주세요~
<Alsen> 스파게티 ㅎ1ㅎ1
<CuBric> 전혀 그럴일없음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 퇴근하면 바로 집에가는지라
<CuBric> 아들하고 놀아야함
<Alsen> 그럼 뭐 쩔수 없네요 ㅎ
<Alsen> 그럼 아들이랑 놀고 있으면 사주시려나 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아들 몇살이예요?
<CuBric> 훗
<CuBric> 5살
<CuBric> 유괴범이라고 신고해야징
<Alsen> 어휴~ 한창 말안들을 나이;;
<Alsen> 유치원 다녀요?
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<Alsen> 요즘 7살에 입학하던가?
<Alsen> 곧 학교 가는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아들자랑좀 해주세요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 그냥 저냥 똑똑함
<CuBric> NGC을 혼자서 틀어서 보고
<CuBric> 디스커버리도 혼자서 보고
<Alsen> 헐.. 거기 동물나와서 보는거 아님?
<CuBric> 전혀
<CuBric> 흥미있으면 다봄
<Alsen> 뽀로로 앞에선 무용지물
<Alsen> 뿡뿡이와
<CuBric> 교육방송에서 세계테마기행도 본다는
<Alsen> 영재교육 시켜보세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 뽀뿡 다 땠음
<Alsen> 아이가 너무 빨리 성숙한데;;
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요..
<CuBric> 주분님
<xubuntu> ubuntu환경으로 접속을 했는데...
<CuBric> 알센이 울아들 유괴한데요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> yem퇴근 성공
<Alsen> 언제요!!
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 시스템 > 기본설정 > 모양새 가 ...없..
<Alsen> 5살이니까 안놀아줄꺼임
<Alsen> 가장 말안들을때라서 골치아픔
<xubuntu> yemharc님..
<CuBric> 별이도 안놀아줌
<Alsen> 흥칫뿡임
<CuBric> 별이는 이미 집도있음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 저도 집 있음 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 별이 나이때 집있었음
<CuBric> 자기앞으로
<Alsen> 저도 잘나가는 집안이예요 ㅎㅎ 강남살아효 ㅋ
<CuBric> 훗
<CuBric> 우리도 쫌 나감
<Alsen> (5살짜리 애한테 질투하면서 말하고 있다니 에효)
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 못난삼촌
<CuBric> 철없는 삼촌으로 낙인
<Alsen> 형이라고 해줘요 왜 벌써 삼촌이예요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 전 어리므로 형이 맞음
<Alsen> 삼촌은 너무 멀어요 ㅋ
<xubuntu> 모양새 기본설정이 도데체 어디있는거죠?
<CuBric> 별이에겐 삼촌
<CuBric> 아니면 아자씨
<xubuntu> 에휴...어린이 날이되면 걱정이 됩니다.
<Alsen> 헐.. 형수님께 이를꺼임
<CuBric> 나 와이프 없는데
<Alsen> 아 마따 큐브릭님
<Alsen> 어린이날 선물 뭐해주세요?
<CuBric> 이미 해줬음
<Alsen> 뭐?
<CuBric> 레고페라리 자동차
<Alsen> 우와~ 레고를 벌써 사줘요?
<xubuntu> 놋북하나 놔드려야...(!!!)
<CuBric> 이미 레고 여러개 있음
<Alsen> 나도 그 나이에 레고 못만지고 놀았는데..
<xubuntu> 내가 그나이땐...
<Alsen> 부유하긴 하시네요..
<CuBric> 별이는 컴도 가지고 있는데
<xubuntu> 부유...떠있다고요?(ㅋ)
<Alsen> 저도 교보문고에서 어린이용 컴 봤어요
<CuBric> 그런거 말고
<CuBric> 진짜컴
<Alsen> 5살이 뭘 안다고.. ;; 조기 교육 너무 심하게 시키진 마세요
<xubuntu> 돈 많은거 말고 공중에 뜨는것도 되는..
<CuBric> 듀얼코어에 4기가램 320기가 놋북
<xubuntu> 와..
<xubuntu> 아이들이 박살..(!)
<xubuntu> 을 낼지도..
<CuBric> 박살안냄
<Alsen> 큐브릭님은 부자라 신경안씀
<Alsen> 쳇
<xubuntu> !
<xubuntu> 메인컴이..
<xubuntu> 하시던분이 누구시더라?...ㅎ
<CuBric> 48코어
<CuBric> 64기가램
<xubuntu> 역시 부자시네요..
<Alsen> 별이 사진좀 보여주세요 고놈 어떻게 생겻나 구경좀 하게
<xubuntu> 금 팔았다는게...금으로 사업을(!!!)하신..
<CuBric> 그 금은
<xubuntu> 금값낮았을때 사고..
<CuBric> 돈이 좀 궁해서 판거일뿐
<xubuntu> 올랐을때 팔고..
<xubuntu> ㅎ
<xubuntu> 암...역시 부자는 달라..
<CuBric> 지난주 에 크게 질러서요
<CuBric> 돈이궁했지요
<xubuntu> 한 10억요?(ㅎㅎ)
<xubuntu> 허허..
<CuBric> 거의 300만원일까요?
<CuBric> 헤드폰하고 카메라렌즈 샀으니요
<xubuntu> 부자한테 300만원이라 하면..
<CuBric> 그래도 검소하게 삽니다
<xubuntu> 48코어인데..
<CuBric> 대중교통 이용함
<CuBric> 차 없음
<xubuntu> 음...대신 자가용 비행기가..
<xubuntu> !
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<xubuntu> ㅎ;
<xubuntu> 그래도 어린이 선물로 놋북을...
<CuBric> 주분님     별명 지어줄꺼에요
<xubuntu> 네?
<xubuntu> 저는 이미 지었는데요?
<CuBric> 코주부 라고...
<xubuntu> 네?
<Alsen> 어린이날선물 = 레고임
<xubuntu> 안경ㅇ르 안끼는데요?
<xubuntu> 코가 안큰데요?
<CuBric> 주분투 앞에 코 붙여서
<xubuntu> 그래도 큐브릭님은 이미..정해졌습니다..
<CuBric> 코주분투
<xubuntu> 차라리 쿠분투가 낫겠네요..
<cubuntu> dmd?
<cubuntu> rkqwkrl...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 내일 그럼 아이와 재미있는 시간 보내세요 ㅎㅎ 전 잠시 집안 청소좀 해야 겠네요 ㅎ
<cubuntu> 잠시..맛이가서;;
<cubuntu> 흑..
<cubuntu> 뭐...부자님..
<cubuntu> 께서 ..
<CuBric> 나 부자라고 한적 없어요
<CuBric> 알센이가 부추기는 거지요
<cubuntu> 그렇군요..
<CuBric> 알센이를 혼내주세요
<cubuntu> 그런데 ...어떻게...어린이 선물로...
<CuBric> 놋북은 선물이 아니구요
<cubuntu> 놋북...;;
<cubuntu> 네
<CuBric> 교육용으로 마련해 준거에요
<cubuntu> 엄청난 사양이군요;
<cubuntu> (제컴퓨터에 비하면 말이죠)
<CuBric> 요새 컴으로는 평범한건데요
<cubuntu> 아니..제컴퓨터에 비하면요
<cubuntu> 얼마주셨나요?
<CuBric> 별이 컴이요?
<cubuntu> 네
<CuBric> 회사에서 무상으로 얻었어요
<CuBric> 퇴사해도 내꺼라는
<cubuntu> .....!
<cubuntu> 부...럽..;;
<cubuntu> 운이 좋으신거군요..
<CuBric> 좀 해준거 있어서요
<CuBric> 전산팀이 해결못한걸
<cubuntu> 네
<CuBric> 전산팀 대빵이 하나 주더군요
<CuBric> 감사했다고
<cubuntu> 음..
<cubuntu> 컴퓨터 를 잘하시는 분들이 널린곳이 ubuntu서버군요..
<cubuntu> (단 저 제외.)
<CuBric> 전 리눅스에선 초초초보에용
<CuBric> 그리고 전 컴으로 먹고 사는 일은 아니에요
<cubuntu> 저도 백신쪽..으로...그런데;;
<cubuntu> CEO...!
<CuBric> 그냥 관심있고 그러다 보니
<CuBric> 일개 직원일 뿐입니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 쓰라리네요
<cubuntu> ?
<cubuntu> 뭐가요?
<CuBric> 왼손 엄지 살이 조금 쓰라리네요
<CuBric> 그래서 지금 밴드 붙였어요
<cubuntu> .
<CuBric> 아 오늘 부품상자 뒤지다가 득템했어요
<CuBric> 엠디 플레이어 못찾던걸 찾았거든요
<cubuntu> 오..
<CuBric> 디스크 20여장과 함께
<cubuntu> 혹시 여기에 백신관련분들있으신가요?
<CuBric> 없으신가 바요
<cubuntu> 아쉽네요..
<CuBric> 잠수시거나
<cubuntu> 안철수님이 있었더라면..(!!!)
<CuBric> 서울대로 가세요
<CuBric> 뵐수 있을지도 몰라요
<cubuntu> 애효...
<cubuntu> 참 머네요
<Alsen> 백신 기본이 압축 바이러스 만드는건가요?
<cubuntu> 네?
<cubuntu> 백신이 왜 바이러스를 만드는지 궁금하군요..
<Alsen> 백신쪽을 말씀하시길래 여쭈어 봤습니다.
<Alsen> 압축프로그램이 사실은 바이러스라던데요
<cubuntu> 네...?
<cubuntu> 어디서 그런...
<Alsen> 유해한 바이러스가 아니여서 그렇지 원리는 같은..
<Alsen> 파일의 형태를 바꾸는 작업이니까요
<cubuntu> 음...그렇다면 그럴수도 있는데...
<cubuntu> 바이러스는..
<cubuntu> 일단...컴퓨터에 해를 끼치는 작업을 해야하지않나요?
<Alsen> 백신쪽에서 일하시는거 아닌가요?
<cubuntu> 아뇨...전 관심만 있을뿐입니다
<Alsen> 아 그럼 이번기회에 한번 도전해 보세요
<cubuntu> ㅎ
<Alsen> 허프만 고딩방법으로 데이터 압축을 사용하시면
<Alsen> 데이터파일을 감염시켜 '압축'된 효과를 보여주는 것이예요
<cubuntu> 쩝...그래도 바이러스제로 시즌2...에서 엄청난 분들이 많으신데...저는 그축에 끼지도 못하고...전..그냥 초보죠;;
<cubuntu> 저는 결코 많이 아는것도 아닙니다.
<Alsen> 지금 나이가?
<cubuntu> 음...비공개요..ㅎ
<cubuntu> 젊어요..ㅎ
<Alsen> 실존해있는 많은 책들을 보세요
<Alsen> 많이 젊어보여요
<cubuntu> 아;;네
<CuBric> 하암
<Alsen> 이론이 탄탄하면 이해도, 습득속도가 빨라요;;
<cubuntu> 네..
<cubuntu> !여기가 언제 교훈채팅방이 됬는지...알려주실분?
<Alsen> 청소년인가요?
<CuBric> 후훗
<Alsen> 이건 교훈거리도 안되는거예요
<Alsen> 예민해 지셨다면 사과드릴게요
<cubuntu> 그건 그렇치만...흠...
<cubuntu> 아..예민해진건 아닙니다..
<Alsen> 제 제자놈들도 뭐라고 말만하면 '훈계 ㄴㄴ ' 이러던데 비슷한 또래 같아보이네요
<cubuntu> 훈계든 뭐든...귀흘려듣지 않는게 중요할...텐데..
<cubuntu> 이런게 모여서..'사람'이 되는게 아닌가요?
<cubuntu> 그런데 큐브릭님이 후훗한 까닭은 무엇일까요?...정말 궁금하군요..
<CuBric> 그냥 의미없음요
<CuBric> 음 포럼에 와서 느낀건데요
<cubuntu> 네
<CuBric> 여긴 나이하곤 상관없이
<CuBric> 느껴지는 먼가가 상당히 높다는 그래서인지
<cubuntu> 네
<CuBric> 나이는 중요치 안게 생각되어서
<CuBric> 서로서로 갭이 없는 그런 상호 존중하게 된다는 그런 느낌입니다
<CuBric> 얼굴을 알게 되고 친해지게 되면
<CuBric> 조금은 편안하게 대할수 있게 될지도 모르겠지만요
<cubuntu> 서양에서는 동양에 비해(장유유서;;)친구를 사귀기 쉽다고 하더군요..나이차이,직급차이등등 무슨차이 무슨차이 이렇게 구분지으니..친하게 되기 어렵죠.(물론 서양에서도 모르는 사람보고 친해집시다 하면 친구되고 그러는건 아니지만요..)
<CuBric> 그리고
<CuBric> 무턱대고 저사람 머지 라는 고정관념이나 의심하는 맘도 없기 때문에
<CuBric> 외국에서 사람 사귀는데 더 편하다고 할수 있겠죠
<CuBric> 살다온 경험이 많이 도움이 되더군요
<cubuntu> 어느나라에 갖다 오셨나요?
<CuBric> 호주 가 본거지로 해서
<cubuntu> 네
<CuBric> 뉴질랜드 일본 중국 싱가폴 파푸아뉴기니 까지 다 가봤습니다
<cubuntu> 미국도 가셨나요?
<CuBric> 미국은 돈주고 가라해도 안갑니다
<cubuntu> 왜요?
<CuBric> 이유는 없습니다
<CuBric> 그냥 싫어하기 때문에
<cubuntu> 음..정치를 싫어하는건가요?
<CuBric> 아니요
<CuBric> 그냥 싫어하는
<cubuntu> 아..
<cubuntu> 이세상은 살기 고달픈것같아요..
<CuBric> 지구가 반토막이 나서 각각 다른 세상에서 살아간다면 어떨까요
<cubuntu> 우주선 타고 가도 됩니다...만(!)
<CuBric> 그게 쉬운일은 아니지요
<cubuntu> 그건 그렇죠..
<cubuntu> 계속 실패하고..
<CuBric> 차라리 그 비용으로
<CuBric> 엘레베이터 착공을....
<cubuntu> 복지사업을..
<cubuntu> ?!
<CuBric> 우주 엘리베이터
<cubuntu> 아..
<cubuntu> 왜 은하철도 999가 생각이날까요..ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 메털을 덥치고 시퍼요
<CuBric> 메텔
<cubuntu> ㅎ
<cubuntu> 에휴..
<cubuntu> 범죄없는세상 그런세상은 없나요?
<CuBric> 글쎄요
<CuBric> 인간의 욕심이란
<CuBric> 어느 생물에서도 찾아볼수 없는 그 괴이함이란
<cubuntu> 허긴...의사도 인간에대해...과학적으로 어떻게 할수가 없고..
<cubuntu> 그나저나...모양새 설정이 어디있는지 아시나요?
<yemharc> 크췹
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 오시자 마자 그러세용
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 왜그러세용
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 크췹 이라고 해요
<CuBric> 해서요
<CuBric> 아 손가락이 말을 안듣네요
<CuBric> 한글자 씩 빼먹는게...
<yemharc> 퇴근->(컴을 켜고)청소하고->씻고->간식거리 사오니 하루가 지나갔어요 OTL
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 간식거리는 먼가요
<yemharc> 아이스크림이요
<yemharc> 날이 슬슬 더워져서...
<CuBric> 아 퍼먹는거요?
<yemharc> 네 그 파르페같은 작은거요
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 지금 케이블 티비에서
<CuBric> 어처구닌 없는 걸 하네요
<CuBric> 초딩들이 인터넷용어 에 대한 찬반토론을 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 쟤들 이력서나 결재서류에서 인터넷 용어 쓸듯
<yemharc> 괜찮아요
<yemharc> 원래 현실의 벽은 '지금만은 제발' 할 때 오는겁니다.
<CuBric> 요새 대딩들 태반도 한글 맞춤법 제대로 모른다 하던데요
<yemharc> 대표적인게 있지요
<yemharc> 낫다 =/= 낳다
<CuBric> 아이를 낳는건가요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 인터넷 돌아다니다 보면
<yemharc> 우리나라는 출산율 우주 제일 (..........)
<yemharc> 남녀를 안가리고 낳아대요 (..........데굴데굴)
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 야식으로 라면물 받고 있음;
<yemharc> 1. 규칙은 깨라고 있는거다
<yemharc> 2. 맞춤법은 규칙이다
<yemharc> 3. 맞춤법은 깨라고 있는거다
<yemharc> (어?!)
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 초딩입에서 카타르시스 라는 단어가 나왔음
<CuBric> 인터넷용어를 쓰면서 그걸 느낀데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 진짜 할말없네요
<yemharc> lexlove, 오랜만에 뵈요 :)
<lexlove> yemharc, 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 바쁘신가봐요
<lexlove> 마음만 바빠요... 음, 직장인반 수업이 개강해서 주 5일중 3일은 10시에 퇴근해요 ^^;;
<yemharc> 충분히 바쁘시네요
<lexlove> 하고 싶은 것은 많은데 몸이 안따라줘요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 요즘은 안바쁘세요?
<yemharc> 저도 요즘 바빠요
<yemharc> 다음주가 게임 런칭이라.......
<lexlove> 어떤일을 하시는데요??? 어떤 게임을 런칭하나요?
<yemharc> 모바일게임이에요
<lexlove> 아항
<yemharc> 런칭이라고 해봐야 대단한건 아니고
<yemharc> 이제 티스토어 먼저 올라가겠네요
<lexlove> 오호 유료게임인가요?
<yemharc> 그래도 검수받고 뭐하고 하면 빨라야 이번달 말쯤?
<yemharc> 회사가 모바일게임 회사에요
<lexlove> 거 받아줘야하나??????? 하는 고민이 잠시 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 올라가면 말해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 괜찮아요
<yemharc> RPG장르라서 좀 매니아층을 노린 게임이에요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ^^;;;
<yemharc> 하는데 시간도 꽤 걸리고요
<lexlove> 글쿠나
<lexlove> RPG는 컴퓨터로 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 회사 컨셉?이 RPG명가!! 라는 식이라
<lexlove> 저 아이온해요. 전에 와우도 몇년했었고;;;
<yemharc> RPG외의 장르는 퍼블리싱 아니면 안만들더라구요
<yemharc> 저는 와우 죽자고 했었는데, 모바일게임 RPG하니까 재미없어요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 일단 혼자 노니까 심심해요
<lexlove> 저는 와우 죽자고는 안했지만 그당시 저희 섭에서 제일 큰 길드소속이었고 사냥꾼 서열 5위 안에는 들었던거 같아요
<lexlove> 이렇게 말하니깐 오덕같당...
<ndsin> 오덕오덕
<lexlove> 여자라는 이유만으로 장비 먼저 챙겨주니 서열이 올라가더군요
<ndsin> 렉스님 오덕
<ndsin> 렉스덕후
<lexlove> 전혀 그렇지 않아요. 아이온해도 주중에는 안하고(못하고) 주말에만 잠깐 하는 걸요 뭘;;;
<ndsin> 됐음니다
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ;;;
<ndsin> 덕후는 덕후
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 의견 사절
<shriekout> 오...
<ndsin> *^^*
<yemharc> ndsin, 그럼 업적 8천찍고 접은 전 뭐가 되나요 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 얏홍 덕후와 와우 덕후간의 싸움인가요? =33
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 왜 매지구름님은 저 말할때만 나오시나요
<ndsin> 나뿐사람
<shriekout> =333
<ndsin> 저 지금
<ndsin> 술좀 먹었음(분도님삘()
<yemharc> ndsin, 태클러는 소중합니다(?)
<lexlove> 저도 술좀 먹었습당 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 으허
<shriekout> 오오
<lexlove> 거짐 깼어요 ^^;;;
<ndsin> 우분투 irc는 역시 술좀 먹었다고 안먹히네요.........
<ndsin> 꼬꾸라져야지...........
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 친구 인생하소연 듣다오니
<ndsin> 슬프기만하네요
<yemharc> ndsin, 술좀 먹었다고 하기엔 워낙 분도님의 포스가............
<ndsin> 상대적으로 평가해주세요
<ndsin> 절대평가하시면 곤란함니다 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 험험;;;; 그렇담 저는 술 마신 축에도 안들어요. 목만 축였다고 해야할 거 같아요. 맥주 4잔 먹고 왔어요.
<ndsin> 으흥
<ndsin> 비슷한거 같아요
<ndsin> 맥주 한잔에 소주 1.5병
<ndsin> 근데 만취상태 ㅁㅇㄻㄴㅇㄻㄴㅇㄻㄴㅇㄹ
<ndsin> 다행히 집근처에서 먹어서 걸어왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 집근처에서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 친구는 아들하고 와이프 기다리는 집으로 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 저는 혼자 사는 집으로 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 둘다 슬픈건가요??? ㅋ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ 저는 지금 제 아들 있으면 참 행복할거 같은데
<ndsin> 친구는 막상 그렇지 않은가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 못가진 것에 대한 동경이죠 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 가지고싶네요 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 친구보고 소개팅 좀 해달라고 했더니
<ndsin> 없대요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 저런저런;;;;
<lexlove> 저도 소개팅을 한번도 못해봤어요. 한번이라도 해볼걸. 후회되요
<ndsin> 렉스님도 결혼하셨고 자식이 있으니...
<ndsin> 좋은사람만나서 결혼하시고 자식 키우면서 사시는데도 후회 되세요?
<lexlove> 못해본 것에 대한 동경은 항상 있는 거에요
<ndsin> 음.... 그렇구나
<lexlove> 결혼하고 자식낳아기르는 것에 대해선 후회가 안되죠
<lexlove> 그렇지만 소개팅 못해본 것은 후회되요
<lexlove> 이젠 못하니깐 정말 후회되요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 담주 소개팅 하나 잡아야겠습니다
<ndsin> 으허 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 갑자기 소개팅거절하던게 후회가 되네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 후회하시기 전에 꼭 해보세요~~~
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 미팅도 딱 한번 해봤어요. 것도 한 친구가 펑크내는 바람에 대신 갓죠
<lexlove> 얼마나 다행인지 몰라요. 미팅 한번이라도 해본 것이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 지금 남편분은 어떻게 만나셨어요?
<ndsin> 지금이란 말 들어가니
<ndsin> 좀 이상하긶 ㅏㄴ데
<ndsin> 남편분 어떻게 만나셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 남편분(은)
<lexlove> 같은 직장 다녔어요
<ndsin> 아
<lexlove> 확실히 술좀 마시고 타이핑했더니 오타가 작렬이네요. 혼자 공부하면 우째이리도 진도가 안나가는 걸까요...
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 원래 혼자공부하면 진도가 잘 안나가더군요
<lexlove> 물이 나오는 곳인지 모르는 체로 우물을 파는 것 같은 느낌이에요
<ndsin> 그래고 아랫지방에선 렉스님이 지존이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 에??? 아무도 절 모르는 걸요
<ndsin> 파다보면 물이 나오는 느낌 ㅎㅎ
<ed__> 안녕하십니까
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 에도가와님 방가
<ed__> 우분투를 알게 된지 2주 되었고 오늘 11.04 를 처음 설치했습니다.
<ed__> 선배님들께 지도받고 싶어서 찾아왔습니다. ^^
<ndsin> 돌아가세요
<CuBric> 헉
<CuBric> 신님 왜그러삼요
<ndsin> 삼고초려쯤은 되어야 받아들일수 있는 느낌이라....................
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ed__> 깜짝 놀랐네요 ^^
<ndsin> 돌아가세요!!!
<ndsin> 헤헤헵
<CuBric> 신님 그럼 안되삼요
<CuBric> 신님도 초보시절이 있었을텐데요
<CuBric> 신님도 돌아가세요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 초보 시절로
<ndsin> 지금도초보임니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 이상한게
<ed__> 두 번 더 부탁드리면 되겠네요  ^^
<ndsin> 레드헷은 하면 할수록 실력이 는다는 느낌이 있었는데
<ndsin> 우분투는 하면 할수록 초보가 되는거 같아요 ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 우분투는 저도 알수없더군요
<CuBric> 빨간모자하곤 다른.....
<ed__> 플래시 플러그인을 설치하라는 메시지가 나왔는데 아도브 페이지를 가니까 YUM / tar.gz / rpm 세 가지가 있던데 뭘 받아서 어떻게 설치해야 하는지를 모르겠어서 이렇게 찾아 왔습니다.
<yemharc> 우으..........
<ed__> 어딘가 보니까 "우분투 소프트웨어 센터" 에서 "우분투 제한된 부가 기능" 이라는 걸 설치하면 된다는 말을 보았는데 그렇게 하니까 무슨 코덱을 지워야 한다고 해서 깜짝 놀라 취소했습니다.
<ndsin> 안되면 하지마라!
<ed__> ^^
<ndsin> 그런 마인드....(라곤하긴뭐하지만)
<yemharc> 응?
<CuBric> 밀님
<yemharc> ed__, 터미널 사용할줄 아세요?
<CuBric> 신님이 이상해졌어요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> CuBric, 왜요?
<ndsin> 죄송함니다 취했음니다
<lexlove> 그런데 플래시 플러그인을 설치하는데 Adobe 페이지를 가야만 하나요? 저는 그냥 위에 뜨는 설치 버튼 눌러서 했던거 같은데요 (제가 진짜 초보)
<ed__> 네, 터미널 불러내는 방법은 아는데 명령어는 하나도 모르네요 ^^
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 돌아가래요
<yemharc> ed__, 근데 웹브라우저에서 설치하라고 하면서
<ed__> 저는 설치 버튼 누르니까 아도브 홈페이지로 연결되네요
<ndsin> 나 돌아갈래~
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> ed__, 터미널 열고
<yemharc> ed__, 제가 치는거 그대로 쓰세요
<ndsin> go back!
<ed__> 네, 고맙습니다 ^^
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<yemharc> 그리고 브라우저 껐다 켠 다음 플래쉬 있는 곳(네이버?) 다시 들어가보세요
<ndsin> apt-get install yemharck-backdoo*
<ndsin> y
<yemharc> :~#rm -rf *ndsin*
<lexlove> 그럼 저도 질문해도 되나요?????? mp3 파일의 제목이 깨져 보여요 제대로 볼 수 있는 방법이 있나요???
<ndsin> 악
<yemharc> lexlove, 그건 해법?이 좀 여러개인데요
<ed__> 네. 한번 해보고 다시 들어오겠습니다. ^^
<yemharc> lexlove, 가장 간단한건 소프트웨어 센터 가셔서 easytag 라는 프로그램을 설치한 다음에
<ndsin> mp3 헤더 정보를 바꾸시는게 가장 효과적일껍니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 통째로 utf-8로 바꾸는거에요
<yemharc> 이지태그 사용법은 딱 보면 알만큼 쉬우니까 크게 어렵지 않으실거에요
<lexlove> 함 해볼께요~
<yemharc> lexlove, 네
<yemharc> 아 근데 진짜
<yemharc> 리눅스는 메모리관리 안해도 되서 좋아 (.............)
<lexlove> 저는 리눅스 쓰면서 제일 좋은게 금방 꺼져서 좋습니다.
<yemharc> lexlove, 리눅스를 정말 극악하게 세팅하면
<yemharc> 부팅해서 프로그램 실행까지 7초, 끄는데 2초 걸립니다 (..........)
<yemharc> 다만 평범하게 쓸만한 물건은 못되죠
<CuBric> 밀님
<lexlove> 다만 아직 돈을 벌어주지는 못하고 있네요..
<yemharc> CuBric, 네
<CuBric> 올만에 엠디로 음악들으니까 옛날 생각이 나요
<yemharc> CuBric, MD?
<CuBric> 미니디스크
<yemharc> CuBric, 수집가한테 팔면 짭짤할걸요
<CuBric> 디스크도 20장 넘게있어요
<yemharc> lexlove, 리눅스로 돈 버는건 좀 애매하죠. 특히나 국내에서는요
<ed__> yemharc님, 순식간에 되네요! 정말 감사합니다 ^
<lexlove> yemharc, 리눅스로 돈 버는 그 날까지 고고씽~~
<yemharc> ed__, :)
<yemharc> lexlove, 저도 그러고 싶어요
<yemharc> lexlove, 얼른 서버쪽으로 갈아타야 할텐데...
<CuBric> 리눅박스로 트래픽 처리하기
<ed__> 너무너무 감사합니다 ^^
<Alsen> 양신 재미있네 ㅎ
<CuBric> 양신?
<yemharc> ed__, 나중에 같은 문제로 고민하는 사람 있으면 도와드리세요 :)
<Alsen> 렉스 누나 안녕하세요~
<CuBric> 렉스님 여성분?
<yemharc> (전 잠시 담배한대 ㅇㅅㅇY~~~oooOOOO)
<lexlove> Alsen, 안녕하세요. 네 여자 맞아요
<Alsen> 우리 누나임
<Alsen> = ㅅ=
<lexlove> 근데 저는 기억을 못하겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 남자의 자격 '양준혁 몰래카메라'
<ndsin> 저 이제 잘래요
<ndsin> 만취인 멜로디임니다
<Alsen> 엔신님 왔네요?
<Alsen> 잘 마시고 왔어요?
<ndsin> 만취임니다
<Alsen> 그럼 일찍 쉬세요
<ndsin> 아하
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 저 쉬겠음니다
<Alsen> 냄새
<ndsin> 낼봐요
<Alsen> 넴
<ndsin> 저는
<ndsin> 잘생겨서
<Alsen> 뿅!
<ndsin> 냄시도 멋이음
<Alsen> 헐..
<Alsen> 지자랑 GG염
<ndsin> 감사드림
<Alsen> 푹 쉬시고 내일 활기차게 봐요
<Alsen> 내일은 어린이날!!
<ndsin> 친구왈: 기냥술이나쳐마셔
<ndsin> 하아
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그럼 이나 자러감니다
<Alsen> 넵
<ndsin> 굳나잇
<Alsen> 굿밤
<CuBric> 난 낼 울별이 데리고
<CuBric> 놀러가야징
<Alsen> 어린이대공원 미어터짐
<CuBric> 롯데월드
<Alsen> 너구리월드도 많을듯
<CuBric> 아니면
<CuBric> 뱅기타고
<CuBric> 가까운 제주도 라도...
<Alsen> 석촌호수 거니세요
<Alsen> 그래도 되죠
<CuBric> 전용기 불러야 하나 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 참.. 어느정도 하셔야 맞장구도 쳐드릴텐데;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> yemharc, easytag 설치한 후 실행시켜서 mp3파일을 불러왔는데 utf-8로 어디서 바꾸는지 못찾아서 해메고 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> lexlove, 잠시만요
<CuBric> 알센님
<Alsen> 네
<CuBric> 리눅스로도 스토리지서버 구축가능할까요
<Alsen> 가능하죠
<Alsen> 리눅스 서버 있자나요
<CuBric> 해본적이 없어서리....
<twinsenx> easytag?? http://ubuntu.or.kr/~ubuntu/viewtopic.php?p=73933
<yemharc> http://myubuntu.tistory.com/256
<lexlove> 아하
<yemharc> twinsenx, 감사합니다 :)
<yemharc> lexlove, UTF-8로 변경하면 윈도에서는 별 문제 없이 보일거에요
<yemharc> sakuragi, 어서오세요
<sakuragi> ( __)
<Alsen> 무인도에 가게 된다면 가져가고 싶은 도구 세가지, 여러분도 답변해보세요.
<twinsenx> yemharc: 움? 저 아무짓도 안했는디요?
<yemharc> twinsenx, 답변해주셨잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> IRC가 활성화는 많이 됐는데 답변해주는 분은 거의 없어서요
<shriekout> 핸드폰... 테레비... 컴퓨터...
<Alsen> 전 답변으ㄴ 다 모르쇠로 일관함
<ed__> 이상하게 화면이 가득차면 스크롤이 안되네요 ...
<Alsen> shriekout, 전기는 어디서;;
<shriekout> 핸드폰으로 일단 전화해서...
<shriekout> 한전에... 전기깔고...
<Alsen> 전, 라이터, 칼, 냄비
<CuBric> 난 배
<shriekout> 핸드폰 충전하고, 테레비 켜고...
<shriekout> 충전된 핸드폰으로 인테넷 회사 전화해서...
<shriekout> 인터넷 연결하고...
<CuBric> 배타고 탈출
<Alsen> 배가 도구는 아니죠
<shriekout> 뭐...
<Alsen> Tools
<shriekout> 바꿀래요.
<shriekout> 발전기, 핸드폰, 컴퓨터
<shriekout> =33
<CuBric> 발전기에 들어갈 연료는?
<ed__> 여러가지 도움 주셔서 감사합니다. 편히 쉬는 저녁 되세요 ^^
<shriekout> 핸드폰으로 주유소에 전화해서 배달시킨다?
<lexlove> yemharc, 성공이에요 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<CuBric> 배달오는 차타고 탈출
<Alsen> 굿잡
<shriekout> 세가지도 필요없네요...
<shriekout> 핸드폰만... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> lexlove, 감사는 먼저 답변해주신 twinsenx님께 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 무인도 하나 사놔야겠다'
<lexlove> yemharc, twinsenx님  감사합니다 ^^
<yemharc> :)
<Alsen> 사랑하는 사람이랑 무인도에서 버티기 하는것도 나쁘진 않을듯
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 엠디를 사는 사람이 있을까요
<twinsenx> lexlove: 별말씀을 나중에(2년후에) PHP책 보면서 여쭤볼께요. 책 구입한지는 8년 지났네요.. 2002년판;;
<yemharc> 글쎄요...아마 현재 24~5살 이상은 되야 제대로 기억할듯 한데요
<CuBric> 이거 기종이 엠디알 이라서
<CuBric> 소니 mz-r900
<yemharc> 라고 말하셔도 저도 잘 몰라요;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제 나이대가 중딩인가 고딩때던가 한창 들고다닌거 같은데
<CuBric> 응?
<lexlove> 저는 만화 한편 보고 잘까 합니다. 잠수 슝~~~~
<yemharc> 막상 저는 '호환성이 없는 기계는 기계가 아니야!'라는 주의라서요
<CuBric> 밀님 저랑 비슷한?
<CuBric> 왠지 느낌이...
<yemharc> CuBric, 아뇨 전 올해 26입니다만...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 헉
<CuBric> 범띠?
<yemharc> 네
<CuBric> 허덧
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 동갑
<yemharc> 과연
<CuBric> 띠
<yemharc> 아드님이 늦둥이였군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> (아니.....꼭 그렇지만도 않은가..)
<CuBric> 늦게 결혼했지요
<CuBric> 혼자 살려고 하다가
<CuBric> 인연이되서
<yemharc> CuBric, 인연이 되면 좋은거죠 :)
<CuBric> 후우....
<yemharc> 떠밀려서 결혼하는것보다야 뭐...
<CuBric> 그러나... 현재는.... 없다는거......
<twinsenx> 돌싱? 이세요?
<CuBric> 사별인데요
<CuBric> 사별도 그쪽에 들어가려나요
<twinsenx> 그렇긴하지만 이혼돌싱이 대부분이니
<yemharc> 아움...
<twinsenx> 애기는요?
<CuBric> 5살이에요
<twinsenx> 싱글파파시군요.. 할머님이 봐주시나요?
<CuBric> 어린이집에 보내고 있지요
<twinsenx> 저는 결손가정쪽이라 할머니가 저를 키우셨는데, 작년에 돌아가셨어요.
<CuBric> 흠...
<CuBric> 아픔이 크셨겠네요...
<twinsenx> 잘 모르겠어요. 98세 연로하셔서 백수가 초큼 아쉽긴하지만 슬프기도하고 홀가분하기도하구 그래여..
<imsu> 안녕하세요 신나는 어린이날 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아오 어린이날 ㅋ
<Alsen> 출석 빼먹었네
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아오 망해따 ㅠ
<yemharc> imsu, 어서와요 :)
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 졸다 깨다 반복중...
<Alsen> yemharc 게임 만드신다구요? 그럼 덤으로 화이트노이즈 제네레이터좀 만들어주세요
<imsu> 오늘 번개 잘하고 계시려나 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Alsen, 그건 또 뭔가요;;
<yemharc> 그리거 현재 하는 일은 코드짜는 일이 아니에요;;
<Alsen> 그럼 뭐,, 제가 만들어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<CuBric> 아 꿈꿨어요
<CuBric> 밀님이 저한테 물어보는 꿈
<yemharc> 읭?;;
<CuBric> 꿈속에서 나한티 질문하는 밀
<CuBric> 님
<yemharc> 질문 할수도 있죠;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 졸다가 꿈꿨는데
<CuBric> 밀님 단독으로 등장
<yemharc> ;;
<CuBric> 허허
<twinsenx> 저처럼 아직 10.04 쓰시는 분?.. 모두 10.10과 11.04로 이사가신건지..
<yemharc> 저요
<twinsenx> 아 그래두 몇분은 10.04 쓰시는군요. 9.04에서 넘어온후 너므 안정적이라 그냥 눌러앉기루
<yemharc> 10.04쓰다가 적당히 wayland도 안정되어 있을 12.04로 가면 됩니다 :)
<twinsenx> 흐 저두요
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<debula00> 죄송한데, 질문을 하나 드리겠습니다.
<debula00> 질문을 하나 드리겠습니다. -> 도와주세요.
<debula00> 우분투 10.10를 설치 했을 때는 xp와 멀티 부팅이 가능했는데, 11.04를 설치한 경우에는 항상 멀티 부팅이 안되는 상황입니다,.
<debula00> 이건 어떻게 해결해야 하나요? (grub update도 해봤어요.)
<Alsen> 10.10으로 돌아가시면 해결되겠네요
<Alsen> 굳이 11.04가 필요한 상황이 아니신것 처럼 보이는데
<debula00> 우와!! 명쾌한 해답!
<debula00> 하하 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 현재 안정적인것도 10이니 돌아가세요
<debula00> 네.. 그렇군요.. 근데 이유를 모르겠네요. 왜 그렇게 되는 걸까요?
<yemharc> debula00, 어떻게 멀티부팅이 안된다는거에요?
<debula00> 으음.. 부팅 선택지에서
<debula00> xp를 클릭한 경우, 아무런 반응이 없습니다.
<debula00> 로고도 안뜨구요. 아무런 키도 먹히지 않아요. ( 물론 전원버튼은 되지만... )
<yemharc> 그러니까 grub는 뜨는데 xp메뉴는 먹통이라는거죠?
<debula00> 네
<yemharc> grub 설정에서 윈도우 파티션 루트를 못잡아서 그래요
<yemharc> 그거만 수정해주면 다시 잘 될겁니다
<debula00> 네... 으음.. 수정하는 방법은 검색하면 나오겠죠?
<yemharc> 일단 찾아보시고
<yemharc> 정 못찾겠으면 말하세요
<debula00> 네! 정안되겠으면, 다시 설치하죠.. 하하하!! (남는게 시간인 잉간입니다. )
<debula00> 그럼 안녕히........
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-05
<imsu> 어른이날이라 그런가 조용하네요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_desktop> imsu, 저는 있습니다..ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 학원에서 아얄씨질
<hanbin973> 냠냠
<yemharc> hanbin973, ㄲ...
<hanbin973> 근데 kt 는 lte 가 아니고 와이맥슨가요 =.=?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> hanbin973, 아, 다른데는 LTE쓰는데 KT는 왜 WiMAX테크냐는 말인가요?
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 아니 근데 Wimax 타는게 맞나요?
<hanbin973> 근데 Wimax 는 와이브로랑 어떤 연관성이 있던거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 좀 비슷하면서 틀린데요 그거;;
<yemharc> LTE는 기존의 3G를 4G로 넘어가게 하는(?) 중간적인 기술이고
<yemharc> wimax는 굳이 따지면 와이브로 확장판 같은 녀석이라...
<yemharc> 결론적으로 '무선인터넷 합쉐~ Yeah~'하는건 같은데
<yemharc> 접근방식이 좀 틀린거죠
<hanbin973> 그런데 KT 는 WiMAX 확실한가요?
<hanbin973> WiMAX 도 4G 에 포함되던데요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 에 그러니까
<yemharc> HSDPA방식으로 연결할거냐 WIFI 방식으로 연결할거냐 같은 느낌인데....
<yemharc> 고주파로 쏠거냐 중계기를 좀 거쳐서 저주파로도 안정적으로 갈거냐?.............음..........
<hanbin973> 그런데 KT 가 와이맥스로 가는건 맞군요?
<yemharc> 저도 개략적인거밖에 몰라서 정확하게는 설명 못하겠네요
<hanbin973> 그런데 이번에 들어오는 LTE 는 LTE Advance 아녓나요 ?
<yemharc> KT 현재 와이맥스 관련 발표같은거 계속 하고는 있어요
<yemharc> 맞을거에요
<hanbin973> SKT 랑 LGT 가 900Mhz 대 주파수 먹었던데 Wimax 는 어딜 먹을려나 =.=
<yemharc> LTE-adv 는 별다른건 아니고 LTE 개발은 했는데 일단 적용되나 서로 개발하다가
<yemharc> 어느정도 쓸만하게 됐으니 '우리 표준화 작업하자' 해서 나온게 LTE-adv에요
<yemharc> 물론 성능개선(?)도 있긴 합니다만
<hanbin973> r
<hanbin973> 글큰요
<yemharc> hanbin973, http://www.slideshare.net/GloryKim1/hype-cycle-4-g-standard  이걸 보시면 될듯
<hanbin973> 지금 이컴에 Arch 가 깔려있는데 컴 램이 256 이라 굉장히 버벅이네요
<hanbin973> ...
<yemharc> 으잌;;
<yemharc> 학원 아니었어요?!
<yemharc> (요즘 컴퓨터 학원에 256램 머신이 있나요;;)
<hanbin973> 학원 맞아요. 이 컴퓨터가 프린터 중계기 역할정도..
<hanbin973> 일단 전 밥벅으로 ㅂㅂ
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 강원도 양양에는 언제 와이브로 될려나
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아.............
<yemharc> 방청소하고 회사나 갈까.............
<ndsin> 쉬는날 회사가는거 아임니다
<yemharc> 어제 세팅하다 중간에 끝낸 머신이 계속 거슬려서 (먼산)
<ndsin> 컴덕후...
<yemharc> 재밌잖습니까 (.......)
<ndsin> 덕후덕후
<yemharc> 인생에서 내맘대로 되는 일이 많은것도 아닌데 (우물쭈물)
<ndsin> 하으
<yemharc> .....하는김에 사내 클라우드 서버로 써먹을까 (........)
<yemharc> 근데 우리 회사 사람들은 클라우드에 관심없잖아? 아마 방치될거야 ...............
<ndsin> 방치될껌니다
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 하지마세요
<yemharc> ndsin, 그렇게 딱 잘라 말하시면 슬픕니다 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 쉬는날은 집에서 쉬셔야함니다
<yemharc> 허나 회사와의 거리 걸어서 15분 (두둥...)
<yemharc> 뭣보다 위키 수정하는데에는 스크린이 넓고 많은게 편하더라구요 (.......)
<ndsin> 헐
<yemharc> 어제 세팅하면서
<yemharc> 노트북x4 + (모니터1+모니터2)x4 로 돌리니까 답답함이 좀 사라졌어요
<ndsin> 그렇게 많이 돌려야할 이유가....
<yemharc> 쓰다보면 부족해요 (..........)
<yemharc> 당장에 웹서핑만 해도 탭이 10개 넘어가면 탭 글씨가 안보이니 분리
<yemharc> 업무용 창으로 2개
<yemharc> 개인 깔짝? 으로 3개
<yemharc> 등등등...
<ndsin> 모니터 큰거 사셔요..
<yemharc> ndsin, 이미 크기가 문제가 아니더라구요
<ndsin> 느려진다는 말씀?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 말 그대로 스크린이 부족해요
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 전 24인치 쓰는데
<ndsin> 웹브라우저 탭은 지금도 20개 넘어가는데
<ndsin> 불편없이 쓰고있는데;
<yemharc> 보통 웹서핑 하다보면 탭이 100개정도 나열되서 (먼산)
<ndsin> 그건 관리를 안하는검니다...
<ndsin> 창을 안닫는 게으름뱅이!
<yemharc> 그것도 있지만요
<yemharc> 이게 다 구글이 나쁜거에요! (버럭)
<ndsin> 구글은 악마임니다
<yemharc> 악마입니다
<yemharc> 일단 청소나 해야지 (........)
<xubuntu> yemharc...
<xubuntu> helpme!!!
<xubuntu> i...upgrade my computer...
<xubuntu> but.....
<xubuntu> hangul...not write!!!
<xubuntu> terminal.....please...
<xubuntu> helpme!
<xubuntu> 저..
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요?
<xubuntu> yemharc님 계신가요?
<yemharc_desktop> 네
<xubuntu> 저...
<xubuntu> 그런데..
<xubuntu> 제가..
<xubuntu> 컴퓨터를..다른걸로 접속을 했습니다.(업그레이드...)
<xubuntu> 그런데 컴피즈를 어떻게 키나요?
<xubuntu> 사양이..
<xubuntu> 듀얼코어2듀오
<xubuntu> 램 3GB
<yemharc_desktop> 키는건 똑같아요
<xubuntu> 아..그게
<yemharc_desktop> 그놈이에요?
<xubuntu> 아뇨
<xubuntu> 그놈까니까..에러..
<xubuntu> 그래서 ubuntu-desktop을 깔고있습니다
<xubuntu> 제가 gpu는지금 엔비디아 g210입니다.
<yemharc_desktop> 설치되면 패널에서 시스템>>기본설정>>모양
<xubuntu> sp
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc_desktop> 창 뜨면 [화면 효과]탭에서 '많이' 로 설정
<xubuntu> 그런데 주분투환경을 말끔히 날리려면 어떻게 해야한다고요?
<yemharc_desktop> 나머지는 CCSM설치하셔서 컴피즈 설정
<yemharc_desktop> sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu> 네.
<yemharc_desktop> 저렇게 해서 삭제 끝나면
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc_desktop> sudo apt-get autoremove
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 그나저나...이정도 사양이면 컴피즈 잘돌아가겠죠?
<xubuntu> 자기혼자..그래픽드라이버도 잡아주던데;;
<xubuntu> 그런데 이렇게 뜨는군요.이드라이버는 활성화 되었지만,현재 사용 중이지 않습니다.
<yemharc_desktop> 드라이버 비활성 시킨 다음 다시 설치하세요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> system error뜨는데요?
<xubuntu> 그냥...엔비디아 들어갈까요..
<xubuntu> 다시시작하라는군요..(ubuntu-desktop)
<xubuntu> 그럼..
<xubuntu> 저...
<xubuntu> yemharc님..
<xubuntu> 우분투환경으로 접속했는데요..
<xubuntu> 문제는..창이 안뜨네요..
<yemharc_desktop> 무슨 창이 안떠요?
<xubuntu> 예전에 컴피즈 안됫을때 처럼..
<xubuntu> 아..됬다.
<xubuntu> metacity트니..되네요
<xubuntu> 그런데...
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 시스템 기본설정 모양에..
<xubuntu> 그런설정은 없는데요?
<yemharc_desktop> 없다구요?
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, 창 열리면 위에 탭 4개 있잖아요
<yemharc_desktop> [테마] [배경] [글꼴] [화면 효과]
<xubuntu> 아..화면효과 탭이없습니다
<xubuntu> 글꼴까지만 있네요
<yemharc_desktop> 그럼 일단 compiz-core랑 관련패키지, ccsm 설치하세요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 잠시만요...그래픽드라이버때문에..재시작좀 하겠습니다
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 잠시만요...(윈도우부팅해야겠습니다)
<xubuntu> yemharc님..
<yemharc_desktop> 네
<xubuntu> 아.....sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop이거하니
<xubuntu> xubuntu-desktop 패키지를 설치하지 않았으므로, 지우지 않습니다
<xubuntu> 다음 패키지가 자동으로 설치되었지만 더 이상 필요하지 않습니다:
<xubuntu>   dkms screen-resolution-extra
<xubuntu> 이게 뜨네요..
<xubuntu> 그런데 엔비디아 그래픽드라이버가 계속 활성화가 되지않아요!
<xubuntu> 게다가 계속 metacity가 틀리지 아니하군요..
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, 위에껀 이미 지워져서 지울게 없다는거고
<xubuntu> 아,,
<yemharc_desktop> 설치됐지만 필요없다고 나오는건
<yemharc_desktop> sudo apt-get autoremove
<xubuntu> 네.
<xubuntu> 했습니다
<yemharc_desktop> nvidia는 잠시 기다려봐요
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc_desktop> 음..
<yemharc_desktop> sudo apt-get --purge remove xubuntu-desktop 해보세요
<yemharc_desktop> 그리고 그래픽카드 모델명이 뭐에요?
<Seony> yemharc_desktop, 하나부터 열까지 일일히 밥 숫가락 떠먹여주지 마시고, 포럼에 질문게시판을 이용하게끔 하는 게 일상생활에 지장을 안받으실 것 같아요...
<yemharc_desktop> Seony, 그래서 요새 대답 잘 안하고 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc_desktop> Seony, 그리고 그런거 이전에 난데없는 황금연휴가 와서 되려 바빠져 버려서요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 대답을 안하시는 것보단, 예를 들어서 지금 바쁘니까 질문 게시판에 글 올리는 게 어떻겠냐는 식으로 자연스럽게 유도하시면 좋을 것 같습니다.
<yemharc_desktop> Seony, 네, 참고하겠습니다 :)
<yemharc_desktop> Seony, 바쁘다고 하는 와중에
<yemharc_desktop> 회사에 굴러다니는 남는 데탑에 몰래(?!) 우분투 멀티부팅 설치 완료
<yemharc_desktop> burg세팅해서 모를래야 모를수 없을거닷!
<yemharc_desktop> OTL
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 저...yemharc님..
<yemharc_desktop> 네
<xubuntu> ..nvidia가 ...
<xubuntu> 아직도 문제네요..
<yemharc_desktop> 그래픽카드 모델 뭐에요
<xubuntu> 지포스 210이요(g안붙은...)
<xubuntu> 아니..이게 아닌데..
<xubuntu> 어쨋든 지포스 210이요
<drake_kr> 82865G라고 하시지 않았나
<xubuntu> 업글했습니다..ㅎ
<xubuntu> 허허..
<yemharc_desktop> http://www.nvidia.co.kr/object/linux-display-ia32-256.53-driver-kr.html
<yemharc_desktop> 다운받으세요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 받았습니다
<drake_kr> 인텔 GMA시리즈는 10.04보다 11.04가 5배 정도 느리군요..
<xubuntu> !
<xubuntu> yemharc님 이제 어떻게 할까요?
<yemharc_desktop> 다운받았나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> run파일 받았습니다
<yemharc_desktop> 지금 11.04?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 주분투인데 ubuntu-desktop설치해서...그놈환경이요
<drake_kr> yemharc // 최신이 무조건 좋은게 아니라는것은 ubuntu linux도 해당되는 이야기인가요
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, 따라서 치세요
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc_desktop> sudo sh 파일이름
<xubuntu> 어디에요?
<xubuntu> 터미널?
<yemharc_desktop> ㅇ
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 그야 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 사실 그걸 제일 잘 알 수 있는게 데비안이죠
<yemharc_desktop> 게으르기로 소문난 사람들
<xubuntu> 저...파일이름이 a.run이면..
<drake_kr> 에이
<xubuntu> 어떻게 치면되나요/
<drake_kr> sudo sh 파일이름
<yemharc_desktop> sudo sh NVIDIA............
<xubuntu> 아..네
<xubuntu> 와...xserver을 당장 꺼래요
<drake_kr> 사실 게으르기로 소문난 사람들이라면
<drake_kr> netBSD
<drake_kr> -ㅅ-
<yemharc_desktop> 그쪽은 죽었는지 살았는지 알 수도 없으니 뭐.........
<xubuntu> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop할까요?
<xubuntu> 그런데이건..ctrl+alt+f1해서 해야하지않나요?
<xubuntu> 그럼 c+a+f1하겠습니다..(귀찮아서 줄임..)
<drake_kr>  /_\
<yemharc_desktop> ......상관없는데
<Seony> 데비안은 유저가 게으른거죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 저요?
<yemharc_desktop> Seony, ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 아뇨 xubuntu님이요
<drake_kr> 저도 데비안 하나 굴리고 있는데...
<Seony> 데비안으로 몇 번 서버 돌려봤는데 진짜 편하긴 해요
<Seony> 뭐 패키지 업데이트 되는 게 너무 없어서 심심할 정도니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그녀석은 러닝 1700일 넘었어요
<yemharc_desktop> Seony, 그래서 다들 기본 시스템만 deb로 만들고 나머진 싹 다 --prefix 컴파일 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지금은 그냥 우분투로 돌리고 있는데, 우분투가 몇몇 세팅이 좀 편한 게 있고, 없는 명령어를 치면 어느 패키지에 들어있다고 보여주는 그 기능 때문에... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_desktop> 그 와중에 귀찮음을 감수하는 사람만이 deb-making.........
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc_desktop> 그리고 거기서 정말 부지런한(보통 신입) 사람은 배포까지 (옆산까지 데굴데굴)
<drake_kr> 흠
<Seony> 그 없는 명령어 치면 어느 패키지에 들어있다고 나열해주는 건 따로 패키지가 또 있는 건가요? 요즘 페도라도 그렇더라구요.
<xubuntu> 저..
<xubuntu> 망했습니다..
<yemharc_desktop> ?
<Seony> 데비안 같은 경우는, 예를 들어 nslookup 쳤는데 명령어 없다고 나오면 어느 패키지에 들어있는지 한참 찾아야하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 해...해상도가..
<yemharc_desktop> 해상도가 왜요
<xubuntu> 1280X1024가 되야하는데
<xubuntu> 1024X768...
<yemharc_desktop> 설치한거죠?
<xubuntu> 무슨 에러뜨고 그랬습니다..
<xubuntu> 지금좀 이상해졌는데..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 걍 컴터를 들고 오시는게.. -ㅅ-
<xubuntu> !
<yemharc_desktop> 흠
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, 터미널 열고
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc_desktop> 제가 치는거 그대로 다 따라하세요
<xubuntu> 네 복사할게요
<drake_kr> yemharc님 고생이 많으신.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_desktop> sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx* nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings
<drake_kr> xubuntu님도 고생이 많으시고..
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 지금 휴일에 회사라늨ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> E: nvidia-kernel-common 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<xubuntu> 아악..
<drake_kr> 저같으면 걍 들고 소모임 참석할듯..
<yemharc_desktop> 일이 생각보다 일찍 마무리되서 어제 하던 데탑세팅 마저 하고 있는데
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, 없으면 없는대로 상관없어요
<xubuntu> 아..그렇군요
<yemharc_desktop> sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx* nvidia-settings
<xubuntu> 이제 어떻게 할까요?
<yemharc_desktop> 이렇게만 쳐봐요
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 데탑을 그냥 호화찬란하게 꾸미는중.......
<yemharc_desktop> burg도 먹이고
<xubuntu> nvidia-settings 패키지를 설치하지 않았으므로, 지우지 않습니다
<yemharc_desktop> plymouth 테마도 받아다 깔아주고
<xubuntu> nvidia-glx-173 패키지를 설치하지 않았으므로, 지우지 않습니다
<xubuntu> nvidia-glx-173-dev 패키지를 설치하지 않았으므로, 지우지 않습니다
<xubuntu> nvidia-glx-180 패키지를 설치하지 않았으므로, 지우지 않습니다
<xubuntu> nvidia-glx-180-dev 패키지를 설치하지 않았으므로, 지우지 않습니다
<xubuntu> nvidia-glx-185 패키지를 설치하지 않았으므로, 지우지 않습니다
<xubuntu> nvidia-glx-185-dev 패키지를 설치하지 않았으므로, 지우지 않습니다
<xubuntu> nvidia-glx-96 패키지를 설치하지 않았으므로, 지우지 않습니다
<xubuntu> nvidia-glx-96-dev 패키지를 설치하지 않았으므로, 지우지 않습니다
<xubuntu> 다음 패키지가 자동으로 설치되었지만 더 이상 필요하지 않습니다:
<yemharc_desktop> 에러는 안띄워줘도 돼요;;
<xubuntu>   dkms screen-resolution-extra
<xubuntu> 이들을 지우려면 'apt-get autoremove'를 사용하십시오.
<xubuntu> 0개 업그레이드, 0개 새로 설치, 0개 제거 및 0개 업그레이드 안 함.
<xubuntu> autoremove할까요?
<yemharc_desktop> 아뇨
<yemharc_desktop> 그런건 나중에
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc_desktop> uname -r
<xubuntu> 이제 어떻게 할까요?
<xubuntu> ?
<yemharc_desktop> 치세요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 2.6.38-8-generic
<yemharc_desktop> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.38-8-generic
<xubuntu> 에러 뜨네요
<yemharc_desktop> 뭐라고?
<xubuntu> 패키지가 없다는군요
<yemharc_desktop> ㅇㅇ
<xubuntu> 어떻게 하죠?
<yemharc_desktop> modules까지만 다시 입력
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 패키지가 없다는군요
<xubuntu> 하..
<yemharc_desktop> 그럼 다음
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc_desktop> ls /etc/init.d/nvidia-*
<yemharc_desktop> 뭔가 뜨나 안뜨나만 알려줘요
<xubuntu> 그런 디렉터리가...없...
<yemharc_desktop> ㅇ
<xubuntu> 어떻게 할까요?
<yemharc_desktop> sudo apt-get install pkg-config xserver-xorg-dev
<xubuntu> 설치중...
<yemharc_desktop> 끝나면 이어서
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc_desktop> sudo apt-get install linux-headers build-essential
<xubuntu>   linux-headers-2.6.38-8-virtual 2.6.38-8.42
<xubuntu>   linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic-pae 2.6.38-8.42
<xubuntu>   linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic 2.6.38-8.42
<xubuntu>   linux-headers-2.6.38-8 2.6.38-8.42
<xubuntu> 설치할 패키지를 하나 분명히 지정해야 합니다.
<xubuntu> E: 'linux-headers' 패키지는 설치할 수 있는 후보가 없습니다
<yemharc_desktop> linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic 이걸로
<xubuntu> 네.
<yemharc_desktop> 또 이어서
<xubuntu> 이미 최신버전이래요..
<drake_kr> yemharc // 잠시만요
<yemharc_desktop> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-common
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 네
<drake_kr> 일단 제가 그래픽카드 설치한 방법인데
<xubuntu> linux-restricted-common 패키지를 사용할 수 없습니다.  하지만 다른 패키지가 참조하고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<xubuntu> 해당 패키지가 누락되었거나 지워졌다는 뜻입니다. 아니면 또 다른 곳에서
<xubuntu> 패키지를 받아와야 하는 경우일 수도 있습니다.
<xubuntu> 하지만 다음 패키지가 대체합니다:
<xubuntu>   linux-firmware
<xubuntu> 음?
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get update
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<drake_kr>  재부팅
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 지금 인텔게 아니라
<yemharc_desktop> nvidia로 업글하셨대요 ㅠㅠ
<xubuntu> 하하하..
<drake_kr> nvidia도 포함되어 있습니다
<xubuntu> ㅠ
<xubuntu> !
<yemharc_desktop> 여튼 뭐 거의 다 왔으니 일단......
<xubuntu> 저..에러..좀봐주세요
<yemharc_desktop> ㅇ
<xubuntu> 어쩌죠?
<drake_kr> 그럼 sudo apt-get install linux-firmware 아마 설치되어 있을겁니다
<yemharc_desktop> 참조하고 있는거면 이미 깔려있는거에요
<yemharc_desktop> 이제 다시
<yemharc_desktop> 그냥 터미널서 해도 되요
<yemharc_desktop> sudo sh NVID..............
<xubuntu> 네..
<drake_kr> 아 osx에서 3150 언제쯤 지원하려나
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, OSX.....맥이요?
<xubuntu> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<xubuntu>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<xubuntu>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<xubuntu>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<drake_kr> hackintosh 사용자 그룹이요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 쩝쩝...
<xubuntu> ...
<yemharc_desktop> 흠
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, 지금 그놈이라고 했던가요?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc_desktop> c a f1로 콘솔 가서 sudo kill gdm
<xubuntu> 네.
<yemharc_desktop> 그리고 다시 sudo sh NVID
<xubuntu> 어디서요?나와서할까요?
<yemharc_desktop> 아뇨 kill gdm하면 X서버 꺼져요
<xubuntu> sudo sh NVID이 명령어를..
<drake_kr> 일주일째 감자탕만 묵넹..
<xubuntu> c a f1요?
<yemharc_desktop> ctrl alt f1
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 그 후엔 없죠?
<yemharc_desktop> 설치 다 되면
<yemharc_desktop> 일단 reboot 쳐서 리부팅
<xubuntu> 네
<drake_kr> 오옷?
<drake_kr> http://x86osx.com/bbs/view.php?id=osxtips&no=2580&ksn=0&kss=0&ksc=0&kst=1&ksm=0&kw=:nbi:
<drake_kr> 컥 아직 qe/ci는 안되는군
<xubuntu> 저..
<xubuntu> sudo kill gdm하니까..
<xubuntu> ERROR:garbage process ID gdm
<xubuntu> 어떻게 하죠?
<xubuntu> kill하는거 부터막히니...원..
<drake_kr> ps -A | grep gdm
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> 그거 하면 되요?
<drake_kr> 남바로 입력
<drake_kr> ps -A | grep gdm 하면 뭐가 뜰거에요
<xubuntu> 네
<drake_kr> kill 숫자
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, 지금
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc_desktop> 터미널 열어서 ps aux |grep gdm
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc_desktop> 제일 위에 gdm-binrary라고 있는지 봐봐요
<yemharc_desktop> binary;;
<xubuntu> 네 있습니다
<yemharc_desktop> sudo kill gdm-binary 로 입력
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 이것들은 또 바꿔놨어!!
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 제가 안바꿨어요!!
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, gdm 프로세서 이름이요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> gpc도 이제 더이상 지원안하는듯..
<yemharc_desktop> gdm -> gvm -> gnomevm -> gdm -> gdm-binary
<xubuntu> ..
<yemharc_desktop> (에라!)
<xubuntu> 똑같은..에러..
<yemharc_desktop> 흠
<drake_kr> sudo kill -9 숫자
<yemharc_desktop> ㅇㅇ
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> 숫자라뇨?
<yemharc_desktop> ps -aux |grep gdm
<drake_kr> ps aux | grep gdm 하시고
<yemharc_desktop> 그럼 root  숫자  숫자  어쩌구 쏼라
<drake_kr> gdm-binary 어쩌구 앞에 숫자
<yemharc_desktop> 이런식으로 나올거에요
<yemharc_desktop> 거기서 root 숫자<-요녀석 숫자
<yemharc_desktop> sudo ill -9 숫자
<yemharc_desktop> kill
<drake_kr> 죽어
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아웅
<xubuntu> 숫자가 넘많아요
<drake_kr> 읭?
<xubuntu> 본문보여드릴까요?(도배가 될수도 있습니다)
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> xubuntu // ps -aux | grep gdm 여기서 |은 pipeline으로 시프트+\ 입니다
<xubuntu> \이표시는 키보드 상에 없는데요?
<yemharc_desktop> 백스페이스 왼쪽꺼
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> w모양..
<yemharc_desktop> 화면 넘어가면 page up으로 올라가면 보여요
<xubuntu> 감사합니다.
<xubuntu> 본문보여드릴까요?
<drake_kr> 음?
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, 목록이 많이 나와서 그래요?
<drake_kr> ps -a 하고 -aux하고 다른가
<xubuntu> 네..잘모르겠습니다
<drake_kr> -ㅅ-;; 아무리 많이 나와도 두어줄일텐데..
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, aux하면 좀 많이 나와요
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, ps aux |grep gdm-binary
<yemharc_desktop> 그럼 한개 나올거에요
<xubuntu> 네
<drake_kr> 전 gdm 안씀 ㅋ
<xubuntu> root옆에는..
<xubuntu> 928!
<xubuntu> 제 사용자 명옆에는..
<drake_kr> sudo kill -9 숫자
<xubuntu> 3958!
<xubuntu> root만 하면되죠?
<drake_kr> aux로 하니까 grep도 잡히는듯 ㅋ
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 전부 다 잡혀요
<xubuntu> 그럼 하겠습니다
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, 숫자 걸려 올라왔으면 ㄲ
<drake_kr> 전 ps는 ps -A로만 이용해서..
<drake_kr> aux는 너무 많이 올라옴
<xubuntu> 음..
<xubuntu> xserver꺼라고 나오네요
<xubuntu> 왜이럴까요?
<xubuntu> sudo kill -9 928했는데..
<xubuntu> 전잠시...
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 솔라리스 좋나요?
<drake_kr> 레뎃 7.3이라던지..
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, ps aux |grep X  해서 나오는걸 꺼보세요
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 레뎃 7.3이면 너무 오래됬네요
<yemharc_desktop> 솔라리스는...... 데탑으로 쓰기엔 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 데탑에 쓸거 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> solaris 8이 언제꺼지..
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 글쎄요;;
<drake_kr> 솔라리스는 아직도 나오나 봅니다
<yemharc_desktop> 전 unix based 관련해서는 프비밖에 안써봐서;;
<drake_kr> solaris 10이 2008년
<yemharc_desktop> 솔라리스도 설치는 해봤는데 고딩때 2번인가 해보고 잊어버린지라;;
<drake_kr> 흐음
<drake_kr> jruby가 산화되었었군요
<drake_kr> java는 또 어떻게 되려나..
<drake_kr> 안타깝네요
<yemharc_desktop> 적어도 자바는 안죽을거에요
<yemharc_desktop> 일단 사용률 1위인게 쉽게 죽을리 없죠
<drake_kr> 쉽게 죽지는 않겠지만..
<drake_kr> 현재 delphi처럼.. 그런식으로 될것 같네요..
<drake_kr> 당장 죽지 않고 명맥은 고수하고 있으나 뭔가 안타까운 그런것?
<ndsin> 얼마전에 누가 자바의 운명을 놓고 자바는 살아있다고 표현하기 어려워 질 것이다 라고 했는데, 그 이유가 엔터프라이즈 계열에서만 살아남고 지금처럼 활성화되어 있을꺼라서 그렇다던데 맞는 말이라고 생각되더군요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 암튼 오라클의 선 인수가 상당히 많은 변화.. 특히 베이스 기반쪽 문화를 많이 바꾸는듯한 느낌이 듭니다..
<drake_kr> 표면적으로는 별다른 움직임이 없어보이지만..
<drake_kr> 언젠가 한번 터질지도 모르겠습니다..
<ndsin> 흐으
<Seony> 솔라리스는 앞으로도 계속 나올 거에요. 유료로..
<Seony> 오라클이 밀고있는 게 오라클+솔라리스잖아요
<Seony> 그동안 오라클이 OS가 없다는 게 최대의 단점이었었는데, 썬 인수하면서 오라클이 최적화된 OS의 기반을 마련하게 된 셈이죠...
<Seony> 어떻게 보면, 오픈솔라리스는 중단됐지만 오라클의 파워를 봤을 때 앞으로의 솔라리스는 전망이 더 좋을 수도 있다는 점이죠..
<Seony> 그 점이 저한테도, 솔라리스를 공부를 해야하나 말아야하나 참 고민하게 만드는 점이기도 해요.
<yemharc_desktop> postgress가 떴어야 했는데 OTL
<drake_kr> 흐음
<drake_kr> 디비 업체들이 돈이 많은가봐요
<drake_kr> embacadero도 그렇고.. 오라클도 그렇고..
<imsu> 아 오늘 스타 너무 많이 했다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 스타쟁이
<yemharc_desktop> 음
<yemharc_desktop> Seony, c_mac 이라고 하면 obj-c 말하는거겠죠?
<drake_kr> carbon일지도?
<Seony> 그런 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ 근데 저렇게 부르는 사람도 있나요?
<xubuntu> yemharc,저...그냥 drake_kr님 말대로 하면 안되나요?
<xubuntu> 자꾸...에러가..
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, 그럼 그렇게 하세요;;
<drake_kr> 예전 os9 관련 개발에 참여할뻔한적이 있었는데, 당시 cocoa, carbon 두가지가 있었습니다..
<yemharc_desktop> xubuntu, 얼로 가건 목적지만 가면 되죠
<drake_kr> 쉽게 해서 안 되면 어려운 방법도 써야지요
<drake_kr> 2시간이면 되어야 할 것을 2달 걸려서 하기도 하고.. 뭐 그렇습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 그렇군요. 확실히 다른 녀석인가보네요
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 위키 정리하는데 c_mac이라고 해서 obj-c인가? 했는데
<yemharc_desktop> obj-c는 또 따로 있군요
<drake_kr> camac 스피커는 mac 전용이 아니잖아요
<imsu> drake_kr: 스타만 진짜 한 6시간 한거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> javascript가 java가 아닌것처럼 이름이 비슷해도 다른건 많으니 좀 찾아보는게 좋을듯 싶습니다 ㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> ?!
<drake_kr> !?!?
<xubuntu> 그대로인데요?
<drake_kr> 음?
<xubuntu> 모니터...알수없음...
<drake_kr> #sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 하실때 nvidia 관련 뭐 설치한것 없었나요?
<xubuntu> 라데온관련..
<xubuntu> 하하하..
<drake_kr> ?
<xubuntu> 그냥...추가드라이버를...
<xubuntu> ...이거라도 안설치하면...모니터가 안잡혀서..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get update
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<drake_kr> imsu // 스타2?
<drake_kr> 어른이날이라고 스타만 하다니
<imsu> drake_kr: 스타2는 안키웁니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 저사양유저라니
<Seony> sudo apt-get install starcraft2 하면 될까요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 혹시 바이럴 마케팅인가? 그거 아십니까? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 제 집엔 스타 전용 PC 하나 이
<imsu> 있지요 저사양으로다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 뭡니
<imsu> 까 그건 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 썰렁한 개그야 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 스타2 맥에서도 돌아가나
<Seony> 당연하죠.
<Seony> 블리자드 겜인데요..
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 아... 낼 모레 프리젠테이션 있는데, 이젠 나름 짬밥 찼다고 떨리지도 않는구나...
<imsu> Seony: 오 ~~ 발표하십니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ FInal project
<Seony> 예전에는 대사 작성해놓고 달달 외웠는데...
<imsu> 레이저 포인터 끝이 막 떨리는거 아니에요?
<Seony> 지금은 전체적인 스토리만 짜놓고 가서 대충 즉석에서 해야지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 수전증 있는 사람 정말 ;; 안습 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예상치 못하게 영어 안되서 버벅거리면 어쩌지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 은평구가 상암이랑 가깝나요?
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋ 건투를 빕니다
<Seony> ㅇㅇ thanks
<drake_kr> Seony // 마음을 편하게 먹으세요 기왕에 된거니까 편안하게
<Seony> drake_kr: 감사합니다. 근데 이제는 걱정되지도 않아요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걍 별 생각 없이... 딴 애들이 넘 못해서 그런가..
<yemharc_desktop> 후음
<yemharc_desktop> 아....... 왜 내 시스템 구축할땐 문제가 없는데
<Seony> 대충 키노트로 애니매이션 넣지말고 아주 단순히 해야지
<yemharc_desktop> 남에꺼만 해주려고 하면 문제가 발생하는가..........
<drake_kr> 알고보니 capslock을 켜놓고 작업을 했다던가..
<yemharc_desktop> http://goo.gl/aY7LO
<yemharc_desktop> 이제 링크랑 표만 정리해놓으면 제일 귀찮았던 문법 문서가 끝납니다
<yemharc_desktop> (하라는 일은 안하고 퍽퍽)
<drake_kr> 뭔가 어렵군요 ...
<yemharc_desktop> 막상 해보면 어려운거 없어요
<yemharc_desktop> 요컨데 띄어쓰기 잘 하라는 소리입니다 :)
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 5칸씩 띄울까요?
<yemharc_desktop> ?
<yemharc_desktop> 아, 위키 띄어쓰기는 2칸씩 인식해요
<drake_kr> (해. 죽고싶으면.) 이라던가?
<yemharc_desktop> drake_kr, 아직 작성한것들 백업 안되서 망가뜨리면 곤★란 합니다.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 갑자기 스타2가 하고싶어서..
<drake_kr> 들어갔는데 친구놈한테 메세지가 오네요
<drake_kr> "존내 이기고 있는데 처 들어오냐"
<xubuntu> !
<xubuntu> ㅎ
<drake_kr> xubuntu // 뭔가 업데이트를 하던가요?
<xubuntu> 아..네
<xubuntu> nvidia settings.;;
<xubuntu> ㅎ;
<xubuntu> 그럼전..가겠습니다
<drake_kr> ...
<imsu> drake_kr: 이기고 있는데 들어오면 안되나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 같이 하면 지는 건가요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu // 같은계정으로 두명 동시에 못들어감..
<imsu> Seony: 은평구로 과외하러 가유 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 얼마짜리?
<imsu> drake_kr: 그럼 한명 튕기나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 60
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> drake_kr: 기존 접속자가 튕기는거겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> Seony: 과외사이트에서 연락와서 그냥 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 일요일 상담하러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 웬지
<drake_kr> 카레먹고싶네
<drake_kr> 분명 일본에서 먹다 질렸을텐데..
<imsu> drake_kr: 전 카레 못먹었는데;;;; 군대에서 주더라구요;; ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 젠장 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> hello. how can i get 'language-pack-ko' and other pakage. :(.. i cannot find it on synaptic package manager.
<imsu> 전에는 냄새만 맡아도 쏠렸는데;; 암먹으면 맞으니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안
<drake_kr> pwnizer : 이거 보이심?
<pwnizer> but i can see Hangul.
<imsu> Seony: 군대는 참 위대한 곳입니다 ㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> in lnaguage selector
<pwnizer> i cannot get any languages but english
<Seony> pwnizer: couldn't find korean language pack?
<pwnizer> YAA.
<pwnizer> but i can see HAngul :)
<drake_kr> pwnizer : 음.. ibus를 먼저 설치하셔야 할듯? sudo apt-get install language-support-ko ibus-korean
<Seony> did you try changing your language settings?
<pwnizer> E: language-support-ko 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다 E: ibus-korean 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<pwnizer> my terminal says that E: language-support-ko 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다 E: ibus-korean 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<pwnizer> Seony // YAA but i can get any other languages
<drake_kr> 음? 일단은 한글로 인스톨은 하신거 같고.. 우리 글이 전부 보이시는데, 한글을 입력할 수 없다는 이야기를 하시는듯?
<pwnizer> YES thx alot drake
<Seony> ok. has your computer connected to the internet?
<drake_kr> 그러므로 pwnizer님은 ibus 세팅만 해주시면 1차 문제해결이 될듯 하군요
<Seony> if it was a first time using linux to you, you should list up the entire package list.
<Seony> so first of all, open the terminal and type the following: sudo apt-get update
<drake_kr> 터미널에서 sudo apt-get update가 됩니까?
<Seony> if it doesn't work, your internet connection has some problems which means that you currently can't install korean language pack
<pwnizer> W: http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz 파일을 받는데 실패했습니다  kr.archive.ubuntu.com:http에 연결할 수 없습니다:
<drake_kr> Seony // 한국분이신데 단지 한글을 입력할 수 없으신듯 ㅎㅎ;;
<pwnizer> wait
<Seony> drake_kr: 그렇군요. 아까 한글을 "못본다"라고 한 거 같아서요...
<imsu> 이건 웬 영어판인가요 쩝;;
<drake_kr> imsu // pwnizer님이 한글 입력이 안되신대
<pwnizer> http://img151.imageshack.us/i/screenshotsyf.png
<imsu> Seony: 간만에 update 했는데 에러났어유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 10.04?
<imsu> drake_kr: 아하;; 근데 다들 영어 쓰시길래 ㅎㅎ 그냥 한글만 못쓰신다는거 아니엥? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 네
<pwnizer> damnnn cannot direct links..
<Seony> 실은 내가 그래서 데비안을 좋아하는 거야.
<imsu> 웩웩
<pwnizer> 10.10
<imsu> 왜 에러가 났지 ;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 데비안은 에러가 안납니까?
<Seony> 거의. 심지어는 다운그레이드를 해도 완벽하게 수행될 정도.
<imsu> W: Failed to fetch http://alee.anj.kr/debian/dists/alee/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<imsu>  
<imsu> W: Failed to fetch http://alee.anj.kr/debian/dists/alee/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<imsu>  
<Seony> 판을 막 올리고 내려도 멀쩡할 정도야.
<imsu> 이렇게 나오네요
<imsu> Seony: 우분투 11.04 업그레이드 하고 커널패닉 젠장 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그래서 나는 LTS 깔고 더 이상 안건드리지
<pwnizer> http://i52.tinypic.com/rtguo5.png
<imsu> drake_kr님 찾아가서 소주 한잔 얻어먹고 싶은 심정 ㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> can you check this image??
<imsu> Seony: 저도 안건드릴까봐요 ㅎㅎ
<pwnizer> i can get any language but English
<imsu> 업데이트는 그래도 해야겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> pwnizer: 제가 위에 적은 말 보시고 해보셨죠?
<drake_kr> imsu // /etc/apt/sources.list 에서 alee.anj.kr 써있는거 지우면 될듯
<drake_kr> pwnizer // 일단 인터넷부터 확인염
<drake_kr> imsu // 집에 소주 사놔?
<imsu> pwnizer: 언어설치가 안된거 같은데요
<imsu> pwnizer: 언어&글 에서 언어 설치/삭제 하셨어요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 저를 위해서?? ㅋㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> i cannot install language
<pwnizer> it doesnt appear
<drake_kr> imsu // 올꺼면 사고.. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 언어설치/삭제 하셨어요?
<Seony> pwnizer: 그러니까, 제가 위에 적은 말 보고 해보셨냐구요..
<imsu> pwnizer: 아 그리고 ibus 종료시킨후 하셔야됩니다
<drake_kr> pwnizer // 긍게 터미널에서 #sudo apt-get update 가 안되시는거면 인터넷에 문제가 있는거에요
<imsu> pwnizer: 언어설치후 ibus 종료시키세요 패널창에서
<pwnizer> seony // http://i54.tinypic.com/2s8ib2q.png
<pwnizer> check this
<pwnizer> is internet problem?
<imsu> pwnizer: pwnizer 저장소를 바
<imsu> 바꿔보시면 되나? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> pwnizer: 먼저, 시냅틱 패키지 관리자를 종료를 하시고 다시 sudo apt-get update 해보세요
<drake_kr> mavrick이면 10.10인가..
<pwnizer> seony // okay
<imsu> 어 그렇네 시냅틱 열려있다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시냅틱 종료~! 고고씽 ㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> ddok gat e yo
<drake_kr> 음
<Seony> 일단 인터넷이 안되면 지금 챗이 될 리가 없으니, 인터넷은 멀쩡하단 얘기군요.
<drake_kr> 스샷도 보내시는거 보면 인터넷 자체는 멀쩡하단거..
<imsu> drake_kr: 고민되네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 갈까 말까 ;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저번처럼 또 진탕 마실거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> i can update other things like chromium and firefox...
<Seony> pwnizer: /var/lib/dpkg 잠글 수 없다는 메시지는 안나오죠?
<pwnizer> ne
<drake_kr> 흠..
<pwnizer> can you get this site:http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates?
<Seony> 그렇담 update 자체에 문제가 있단 얘기네요
<pwnizer> can you get this site:http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates ??
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> pwnizer // 좀 힘든 작업이 되실지도 모르겠지만
<imsu> 흠;;
<Seony> pwnizer: 영어에 익숙치 않으시니까 제가 조언을 해드리면 "can you" 하면 예의바른 말이 아니에요. could you라고 말해야 도와주는 사람도 마음이 편하죠, OK?
<imsu> 이럴 땐;;;; 원격조정하면 편할텐데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony님은 외쿡사람 히히
<pwnizer> ahh sorry
<drake_kr> pwnizer // 아.. cli only가 아니니까 gedit써도 되겠다.. 터미널에서 입력하세요 gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 그리고 나서 kr.archive.ubuntu.com을 ftp.daum.net으로 전부 바꾸세요
<shriekout> 오... 한개 배웠다...
<shriekout> could you...
<Seony> shriekout: 진짜요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오 나도 배웠다 could you
<shriekout> 넵!
<pwnizer> i have some English problems.. sorry..
<imsu> shriekout: 역시 shriekout님은 갑자기 튀어나오셔 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> could you, would you 둘 다 존댓말 비슷한 뜻이에요....
<shriekout> 문제는 Could you 다음에... 다른 말 쓸줄 모름... =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> would you like something to drink?
<shriekout> yes
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 간단하게 소주하시면 될걸 뭘 그걸 또 영어로 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일단 http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates 요 사이트 자체는 웹으로 접속은 안되는데요..
<imsu> 소주소주 하면 알아서 주지 않나요? ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 작문이 안됨... ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 음 소주는 비쌈
<drake_kr> Seony // 삼겹살에 소주보다 스테이크에 양주가 더 싼가요?
<Seony> 음... 비슷할 거 같은데요.
<Seony> 양주라고 해봐야 한국사람들 먹는 술은 다 싼 양주니깐요...
<drake_kr> 하긴..
<pwnizer> i downloaded korean language packs from LUBUNTU..
<Seony> 시바스 리갈은 미국에서 본 적도 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 조니워커는 어때요?
<pwnizer> but ubuntu...
<Seony> pwnizer: 10.04 받아서 해보시죠...
<Seony> 쪼니워커도 팔긴 파는데 여기 애들은 안먹어요.
<drake_kr> pwnizer // 어디세요?
<pwnizer> i installed ubuntu alternate. can this be a problem??
<Seony> 여기 애들이 진짜 좋아하는 술은, Grey Goose, Crown, Patrol Silver 같은 거...
<pwnizer> NAMSAN, seoul
<drake_kr> 이런건 아예 만나서 하는게 좋은듯
<Seony> pwnizer: 이번에 나온 우분투가 좀 문제가 많아서요... 10.04로 다시 받아서 해보세요.
<drake_kr> seony // 10.10이신듯 한데요
<drake_kr> natty가 10.04rh
<drake_kr> 아 11.04고
<Seony> 아 그래요? 10.10은 문제 없을텐데..
<imsu> 흠흠;;
<drake_kr> maverick이면 10.10이 맞을텐데
<imsu> 이럴땐 역시 초보가 편해요;;
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 모르니까 ;; 잘 모르겠는데요 하면 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 치사하게
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 치사한게 아니라 정말 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 여긴 노원구니까
<drake_kr> pwnizer // 아까 해상도 보니까 노트북은 아니신거 같은데..
<Seony> pwnizer: 일단, 설치하신 버전 자체의 문제인지 패키지 서버의 문제인지 알 수가 없는 거 같은데 시간이 되시면 10.04로 다시 해보세요.
<pwnizer> Seony // Thanks a lot!!
<drake_kr> 요 며칠 사이에 겪었던 문제가..
<pwnizer> drake // Old desk top heh.. :(
<drake_kr> ko.archive.ubuntu.com의 문제가
<drake_kr> 좀 있어서 ftp.daum.net으로 변경해서 문제를 해결한 경험이 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_desktop> 후음
<imsu> 그니깐 저장소! ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_desktop> 데탑은 잠시 아웃!
<imsu> 오~ 아는거 나왔다 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 /etc/apt/sources.list에서 kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/를 전부다 ftp.daum.net/ubuntu로 바꾸신후에 apt-get update 해보시고 안되면 한글 문제가 아니라 인터넷 자체 문제이니까 seony님이 말씀하신대로 우분투를 10.04로 재설치 하시는게 좋을듯 하네요..
<yemharc> 음 ㅇㅅㅇ?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 뭐가 안되길래 재설치를 ;;
<drake_kr> yemharc // pwnizer님이 sudo apt-get에서 에러가 난다고 합니다
<drake_kr> update하는데..
<yemharc> 에러가 뭐라고 뜨는데요?
<pwnizer> drake // thx // apt-get completed by changing to daum sever
<pwnizer> ohh
<imsu> 되었나보네요
<imsu> 아 처음에 저의 찍기를 들으시지 ㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> Thanks a lot, drake!! I can get language pakages
<drake_kr> imsu // 근데 올거?
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 아저씨같은 감탄사다
<imsu> <imsu> pwnizer: pwnizer 저장소를 바  [21:03]
<pwnizer> jeojangso is package?
<imsu> <imsu> 바꿔보시면 되나? ㅋㅋ
<imsu>  
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 히히
<imsu> 소스리스트? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> pwnizer: 네. 말 그대로 패키지를 저장하는 저장소...
<imsu> 맞나? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저장소 repository
<imsu> 오 영어다 ㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> some problems on kr.archive.ubuntu.com??
<imsu> oh~~~~~~
<imsu> alleh~
<pwnizer> ahhh thank you thank you!
<drake_kr> 아마 11.04 설치하시는분들이 워낙 많으셔서 뻗은듯
<imsu> 그건 아무도 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> you are welcome!!
<imsu> 헤헤 저도 아는 영어 있습니다 !!!!!
<drake_kr> 니가 웰컴이냐
<Seony> 하하하
<yemharc> 아 이런 멍충 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 웃겼다...ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> pwnizer // #sudo apt-get install language-support-ko ibus-hangul
<yemharc> 회사컴 세팅한게 이상하게 돌아가다 버벅 돌아가다 버벅........해서 왜이려!! 했는데
<imsu> pwnizer: 그냥 마우스 클릭하삼 저사람 터미널 쟁이임 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 램1그램짜리 머신에 램디스크를 500주고 크롬한테만 던져줬으니 당연한 결과 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그리고나서 위에 키보드아이콘에 갖다대고 오른쪽버튼 누르면 뭔가 나오고 한글만 빼고 싹다 지우면 됨미다
<drake_kr> imsu // ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> 근데 올거야 안올거야
<imsu> 50초만 고민해보고요
<imsu> 안씻었어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나도 안씻음
<drake_kr> 걍 안씻고 오면 될듯
<imsu> 나가려면 씻어야하잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 걸어가면 대략 30분은 걸릴텐데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걍 모자 쓰믄 되지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 모자 없어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 있나? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 갈까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴퓨터나 한수 배우러 갈까나 히히
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 소주 몇병 사놓으면 됨?
<imsu> 헉;
<drake_kr> 두병만 사면 되나
<imsu> 그정도? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 1.5리터짜리
<drake_kr> 당첨
<imsu> 헉
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뷁
<imsu> 저 잘 못먹는거 아시면서 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (이미 두 병이 아니라 두 통..)
<imsu> /ㅜ
<drake_kr> 오크통으로 할까?
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ........우와
<imsu> 오크통 = 소주 repo~~~
<yemharc> 당연한 소리긴 하지만 회사에 나뿐이네
<yemharc> (...)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: ㅎㅎ 불질러 버리세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu, 그럼 제 밥줄이 끊깁니다 ㅠㅠ
<pwnizer> REBOOTING.. thx a lot teachers..
<imsu> yemharc: 그럼 옆에사람 선 살
<imsu> 짝 잘르기?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 소스코드 오류심어놓기 !
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 걍 회사서버 전원을 차단하세요
<ndsin> 북한의 소행임
<ndsin> 절대 yemharc님의 소행이 아님니다
<Seony> 아... 빨리 vi를 좀 더 심오하게 쓰는 연습을 해야하는데..
<imsu> drake_kr: 어디로 가면 되요?
<yemharc> 건물 전원이 중앙관리 방식;;
<imsu> Seony: 저랑 같이 이맥스 써요 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 청백아파트임
<Seony> imsu: 무거워.
<drake_kr> 음 emacs가 글케 무거웠나
<imsu> drake_kr:청백아파트??;; 백기들어 청기 들어 !!
<yemharc> ㅇ=음
<yemharc> 전 일단 퇴근을 +_+
<imsu> Seony: 그렇게 많이는 안무거운데용 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> imsu // 엉덩이 들어
<imsu> yemharc: 들가세용 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 똥나와요 그러다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/ ~~~B~~y~~~E~~~
<Seony> imsu: 그래도 메모장 여는 거랑 hwp 여는 거랑 같겠어? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> seony // emacs가 그렇게 무거운가요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 아파트에 사시는 군요~ 부럽 ㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> 하아 ㅜㅜ 감사합니다!!
<drake_kr> <- emacs cli 유저
<imsu> cli 는 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> pwnizer // 고기 내놔요
<pwnizer> 저번주에는 잘만 되던것이 안되서 당황했었네요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> pwnizer: ㅊㅋㅊㅋ 드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> imsu // command line interface 긍게 우리말로 도스창 <-
<pwnizer> 드레이크님 서니님 감사해요
<Seony> 성공하셨군요
<pwnizer> 제 뱃살이라도 떼어
<pwnizer> 드리고싶은 심정이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> pwnizer: 외국친구들 있으시죠?
<imsu> 완전 사양
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu // 1130번 타면 종점임
<pwnizer> 여자친구가 반외산이긴 한데
<imsu> 저사양도 아닌 완전 사양
<imsu> 1130 울집앞에서 안지나가요
<pwnizer> 흠 부족한 영어 때문에 기분 상하신 분 있으시면 죄송하다고 말씀드리고 싶습니다 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 1130은 어디거야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 혹시 그 롯데캐슬 거기인가요?
<drake_kr> 내꺼
<Seony> pwnizer: 기분은 안상했어요. 그 정도면 영어 잘하셔서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 읭? 롯데캐슬?
<drake_kr> 구글맵으로 찍어볼까
<pwnizer> 드레이크님 그런데 어디서 다음 서버가 업데이트가 늦는다는 이야기를 읽어본것 같은데
<imsu> welcome 정도는 되야지 ㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> 나중에 다시 서버를 바꿔주어야 할까요?
<drake_kr> 음 업뎃 늦어봤자 며칠 정도일텐데요
<pwnizer> 흠 빠르고 좋은 곳이군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> pwnizer: 더 빠른데 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> 하이구 오늘 반나절 내내 씨름했었는데 irc 를 빨리 들어올걸 그랬네요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 포럼 뒤지면 나와요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<pwnizer> 그런데 혹시 우분투 설치하시다가 errno 5 input/output 에러 발생하신분 없으셨어요?
<pwnizer> 이것때문에 몇시간 날리고 인터넷 검색해보니 외국자료 찾아봐도 파해법이 딱히 없어보여서요
<pwnizer> 결국 alternate 버전으로 꿉어서 하긴 했는데 ㅠㅠ 설치가 엄청 오래 걸리네요
<drake_kr> imsu // 요거 보이나 http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=3122949181679289168&q=%EC%9B%94%EA%B3%842%EB%8F%99+%EC%B2%AD%EB%B0%B1%EC%95%84%ED%8C%8C%ED%8A%B8&hl=en&dtab=0&sll=37.6315,127.051738&sspn=0.071946,0.071946&ie=UTF8&ll=37.687217,126.938095&spn=0,0&z=13
<drake_kr> 에러5면.. 11.04에서 난거 같은디.. ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 11.04는 개인적으로 비추..
<drake_kr> (아직까지는요 ㅋ)
<imsu> drake_kr: 헉 겁내 멀다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 남대문 중학교 쪽이라구용 ㅋ
<imsu> 아니구나 장곡초
<drake_kr> 인덕대 근처서 볼까
<imsu> 걸어가면 3~40 분 걸리겠네 ㅎㅎ
<pwnizer> 흠 모두 10.10 이었구요.. 예전에는 설치가 잘되던 것이 오늘 갑자기 그러더라구요.
<pwnizer> 시디 세장 굽어놓은거 다 똑같은 오류가 걸려서 흠
<drake_kr> 흠..
<imsu> drake_kr: 모자쓰고 버스타죠 뭐
<imsu> 172 번인가 지나가잖아요 거기 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 긍가
<pwnizer> 뭐 어찌 됐든 설치 했으니 그만ㅋㅋ 다시 감사드립니다
<imsu> 거기 하계역 근방아니에요?
<drake_kr> pwnizer // pendrivelinux usb 있으시면 그걸로 설치하는게 자원을 아끼는 방법임요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 아니구나 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<pwnizer> 흠 그게 뭐지요? 유에스비 부팅인가요?
<Seony> imsu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcpQ7koECgk&feature=related
<drake_kr> 네
<imsu> drake_kr: 하계장미아파트로 잘못봤네요 ㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> 제 컴에 유에스비 부팅할라고 별 짓을 다 해봤는데
<pwnizer> 메인보드가 너무 구형이라 ㅎㅎㅎ 유에스비로 부팅이 안되더군요
<drake_kr> 아하
<pwnizer> CMOS 서 나오질 안더라구요. 업데이트 해볼라고 찾아봐도 없는듯..
<drake_kr> 저도 11.04 올리다가 패닉 떠서..
<drake_kr> 걍 처박았어요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcpQ7koECgk&feature=related
<drake_kr> usb부팅 안돼서
<drake_kr> 디스켓 넣고 부팅하려고 했는데 디스켓이 맛탱이가서 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Seony> imsu: http://goo.gl/ycFBE 봐바
<imsu> Seony: 재생이 안되는데요 ;; ㅠ.ㅠ;\
<Seony> 난 되는데... 이상하네
<imsu> 된다
<imsu> 버퍼링 ㅠ.;
<pwnizer> 흠 그리고 혹시
<pwnizer> 하드디스크에 파티션 나눠서
<pwnizer> 이미지 파일을 넣고
<pwnizer> 넷북 노트북 복원영역 처럼
<imsu> Seony: 전 옆에 동영상 이맥스를 봤습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> 그렇게 설치 할수도 있을까요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 암튼 난 vi가 편해. 가볍고 빠르고...
<pwnizer> drake // 죄송한데 아까 알려주신 gedit 으로 고쳤던 파일 알려주실수 있으세요 아무래도 알아두는 편이 ㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> 초보자한테는 gedit 가 짱이라능... ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> /etc/apt/sources.list <- 요거요?
<pwnizer> 아 감사합니다
<drake_kr> Seony // 자기한테 맞는거 쓰면 되는거에요 전 알집을 써도 뭐라 안함
<pwnizer> sudo gedit /etc/ape/source.list 인가요?
<drake_kr> 넵
<Seony> drake_kr: ㅎㅎ 물론이죠. 저도 강요는 안해요. 좋은 건 저만 쓰고싶을 뿐! ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<pwnizer> 그리고 sudo apt-update 였었나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> sudo apt-get update
<imsu> Seony: 머 어차피 기능들은 거의 다 비슷한거 같아서 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> sudo apt-get update 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get update
<pwnizer> 아아
<drake_kr> 어이쿠
<drake_kr> 지찌봉
<pwnizer> 시험 끝나거든 터미널도 공부를 좀 해야겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> 직접가서 꼬집어 주고 싶네요. ( =3 ==3 )
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> hanbin973: 치약 발랐음? ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 실패임 =-.=
<hanbin973> 다 청바지 입고 걍 자던데요
<hanbin973> 망할
<drake_kr> pwnizer // gui로 편한 방법이 있으면 그걸로 쓰는게 가장 좋죠
<imsu> hanbin973: 그럼 얼굴에 매직이라도 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 저한테는 터미널이 편해서.. ㅠㅠ
<pwnizer> apt-get update 는
<pwnizer> 어디서 하는 역할인가요?
<hanbin973> 매직은 성공했어요. 3명한테 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> hanbin973: 바지 사이에 몰래 발라야 제맛인데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pwnizer> 시냅틱 이에요?
<hanbin973> 사진도 남겼다능 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그 원래 시냅틱 패키지 매니저가 하는 일인데
<imsu> hanbin973: 그 다음날 몰매 안맞았나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그거 도스용(?)이에요
<hanbin973> 몰라요. 누가 했는지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그 다음날 밟혀봐야 아~ 내가 살고 있구나 이럴 텐데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 연기를 잘 하셨나보네요 ㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> 흠 sources.list 에 적혀있는 것들만 업데이트 하는건가요?
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/5017 <-
<pwnizer> 만약 시냅틱 패키지를 사용하면 여러가지 업데이트를 다 일일히 체크해서
<pwnizer> 실행해야하는건가요?
<drake_kr> 아마 비슷할건데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> sources.list에 있는 저장소에서 목록 뽑아오는 역할이에요
<drake_kr> cydia도 비슷한 역할을 하고 (...)
<Seony> pwnizer: 업데이트는 신경 안쓰고 살다보면, 때되면 우분투가 알아서 알려줍니다.
<pwnizer> 흠 그럼 업데이트 관리자 때리면
<hanbin973> Cydia 라면 해킹팟에 있는건데 ㅋ
<pwnizer> 아까 안됐던 한글도 다 설치가 되는건가요?
<pwnizer> 일주일전에 설치했던 우분투는
<pwnizer> 설치 하자마자 언어가 깔려있었거든요
<imsu> drake_kr: 소주 사오셨습니까?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<pwnizer> 이번에는 언어 설정 한국어 한국 키보드 해도
<pwnizer> 설치가 안되어있었구요
<drake_kr> imsu // 옴?
<imsu> 오래매요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오크통 준비하신다고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안주는 뭘로? 히히
<Seony> pwnizer: 버전에 따라서, 배포판에 따라서 세팅이야 조금씩 다를 수도 있는데요, 일주일 전에 설치하신 우분투는 버전이 어떤 건데요?
<drake_kr> 파닭으로 하자
<imsu> 깔끔하게 좀만 마셔야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 파닭이요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오 닭~~ 오~ 호 닭~
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> I love it ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 고로 나는 거시기를 좋아한다
<pwnizer> 같은 버전이었는데
<imsu> 그럼 후딱 고양이 세수하고 10분뒤 출발 하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pwnizer> seony / 오늘은 alternate 로 깔았구요 저번거는 아마 그냥 desktop 버전일거에요
<imsu> 10시 30분이나 되야 도착하려나;; 킁킁
<Seony> pwnizer: 그럼 아마 두 개가 서로 차이가 있는 것 같습니다. 보통 설치 후의 환경은 동일하거든요.
<pwnizer> 흠 알겠습니다 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 오크통사러갑닏
<Seony> 시간이 너무 늦어서... 자야할 시간이 왔군요
<imsu> yemharc: 가까우신가봐요 회사하고 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 걸어서 한 20분이면 천천히 가도 도착해요 ㅎ
<imsu> 호호
<pwnizer> 흠 아무래도 ㅎㅎ 아까 한글 입력 한다고 이놈저놈 건드려놔서 이곳저곳이 신경이 쓰이네요 ㅠㅠ
<pwnizer> 재설치를 해야겠어요 감사했습니다!! 나중에 뵈어요~
<yemharc> 잠시 리붓요
<imsu> 전 파닭 먹으로 갑니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그럭저럭 계속 문제가 해결되네...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 그럭저럭이라니...
<yemharc> drake_kr, ?
<drake_kr> 파닭드시러 오실래예?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 아....그야 뭐, 문제는 아직도 많으니까요 (...)
<yemharc> 파닭?;;
<drake_kr> 파닭파닭
<yemharc> 아마 멀어서 못간다에 제 저녁을 겁니다
<drake_kr> 글케멀어요?
<yemharc> 어디서 드시는데요;;
<drake_kr> 우리집이요
<yemharc> 그러니까 어딘데요;;
<drake_kr> 월계동이요
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋ;;
<yemharc> <- 구로
<yemharc> <- 차없...
<drake_kr> 오 구로
<drake_kr> 자고 가셔도 되는데
<drake_kr> 구로는 저 꽤 자주 가는데..
<yemharc> 내일도 출근해야죠 ㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 잠시 리붓 한번 더
<MK-BB> gma
<MK-BB> 흠
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 이맥스에 페이스북 elc도 있네요
<shriekout> ndsin, 보안 전문가 답게... tor 쓰는거 추적중이었군요... ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 토르 쓰신다고 먼저 적으셨자나요......
<shriekout> 바로 지웠는데... ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 블랙리스트임
<ndsin> 농
<shriekout> 몇 일전에 깔았는데... 설정이 제대로 안되서 고생하다가 오늘 성공했어요
<shriekout> 헉...
<ndsin> 님이 지우셔도
<shriekout> 저 피부가 까무잡잡한걸 어떻게...
<ndsin> yfrog에는 남아 있음니다
<shriekout> 역시 보안 전문가 =ㅅ=b
<shriekout> 거기도 지웠습니다 :)
<ndsin> http://yfrog.com/h074kop
<shriekout> 헛... 지워도... 업로드한건 남는군요... =ㅅ=;;;
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 게시글까지 남죠 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 사진만 남는게 아니라 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 그렇네요... ;;;
<ndsin> 거기다가 트위터 계열 사이트들은 다 검색에 노출되게끔 되어 있어서
<shriekout> 에잇... 어차피 노출된거... 다시 트윗에 올림... ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 어... 이상하게 트윗에 올라가는군요
<ndsin> 오늘
<ndsin> 잼있는거 ㄹ알았는데
<ndsin> http://bbs1.agora.media.daum.net/gaia/do/debate/read?bbsId=D003&articleId=4327655
<ndsin> 다음 아고라 보면 개인정보보호 차원에서 사용자 ID 끝에 4자리는 **** 처리 하더라구요
<shriekout> 오호.... 그렇군요... 올린사람 아이디가...
<ndsin> 그런데
<ndsin> 그 사람 닉네임 클릭하면
<ndsin> 그사람이 쓴 게시글 목록 같은걸로 넘어가는데
<ndsin> 거기서도 화면에는 **** 처리되는데
<ndsin> 그사람 닉네임 클릭하고
<shriekout> 한 번 더 누르면.. 두자리는 공개되네요
<ndsin> 메일 누르면 아이디가 나옴 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 아니면
<ndsin> 친구 신청 버튼에 마우스 올리면
<ndsin> 하단 링크에 id가 나와요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 별표 처리 왜한건지 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 아.... ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 농협 복구는 일단락 되었나요?
<ndsin> 농협은 저하고는 무관해서 잘 모르겠는데
<ndsin> 일단락 된거 같네요 사용하는 입장에서 보면
<shriekout> 오... 이 교묘한... ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그것때문에 이곳저곳에서 모의해킹 테스트 하는거 같은데
<ndsin> 그덕에 좀 바빠진거 빼고는
<ndsin> 크게 달라진건 없네요
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<shriekout> 농협 한 번 가봐야하는데... 6천원인가 있는데...
<shriekout> 이게 혹시 6만원이 된다던가... 뭐 그런거 확인하러...
<ndsin> 계좌 정보는 그대로임
<ndsin> 중요한건 카드 정보인데
<shriekout> 아깝다... ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 카드 정보가 손실됐어요
<ndsin> 거래내역이
<shriekout> 결국 북한으로 책임 넘기고...
<ndsin> 그래서 고객이 카드 거래 해서 식당이나 그런 쪽에서는 카드 전표 기록이 남아있는데
<shriekout> 그냥 돈으로 땜빵하는군요
<ndsin> 은행에는 카드 기록이 없는 경우
<ndsin> 고객한테 카드 요금 청구를 할수가 없어요
<shriekout> 아
<ndsin> 대신 식당엔 전표가 있으니 걔네 돈은 줘야하고
<ndsin> 고객한텐 못받으니 손해는 감수하기로 했음
<shriekout> 물론 일일이 확인해서는 가능하겠죠?
<shriekout> 아... 농협카드 만들었어야 하는데...
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 혹시 은행중 보안이 가장 취약한 곳 아시나요?
<ndsin> 분명 노트북같은거 지른사람 있을법한데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 음
<shriekout> 혹시 모르니... 그 은행 카드 만들어서 사용하다가
<ndsin> S은행하고 H은행만 저희가 보안관련일 하는데
<shriekout> 누가 터뜨려 주면 감사...
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 확실히 은행은 보안 잘 되어있어요
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<ndsin> 근데 좀 후짐
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 뭐랄까
<ndsin> 최적화따위는 없고
<ndsin> 돈 때려 부어서 장비로 막고
<shriekout> 그냥 작동만 되면 된다?
<ndsin> 땜빵하는 형식이 이어져온거다보니
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 장비의 퍼포먼스면에서는 좀 후진거 같이 느껴졌어요
<ndsin> 시스템의 퍼포먼스
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<ndsin> 대신 뭐 그만큼 좋은장비 쓰면 땡이다
<ndsin> 라고 하면 할말 없지만..
<shriekout> 그럼... 또 뚫릴 가능성 있겠군요...
<shriekout> 시스템면에서 그렇게 관리가 된다면...
<ndsin> 제 개인적 생각이지만
<ndsin> 이번 사태는 북한의 사태라기보다는
<ndsin> 내부 협력사나 그런쪽에서 실수한거 같음
<shriekout> 그렇겠죠
<ndsin> 외부에서 그렇게 타고 들어올수가 없음
<shriekout> 충분히 가능한 시나리오 이기는 한 거 아닌가요?
<shriekout> 일단 외부로 나갔던 노트북에 심어서... 내부 접속을 하게 하면...
<ndsin> 불가능한 시나리오는 아니긴 한데
<shriekout> 근데... 검찰 발표는... 이 시나리오와는 딴판... =ㅅ=
<ndsin> 은행 망 자체에 접속해보면
<ndsin> 외부로의 접근이 많이 차단되어있어요
<ndsin> 내부에서
<ndsin> 외부로 접근하는데
<ndsin> 사이트 차단된곳도 많고
<shriekout> 일단 내부 접속만 할 수 있으면... 뭐...
<ndsin> 크흐
<shriekout> rm 이나 dd 로 전체 시스템은 못 망쳐도...
<shriekout> 최소한 시스템 정지는 시킬 수 있을듯... 뭐... 엿먹어라 정도? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그런거 이전에 보안관리자의 노트북이 윈도우라..........
<yemharc> (먼산)
<shriekout> 근데... 좀 신기했던게...
<ndsin> 좀 애매한게
<ndsin> 보통 NAC 쓰는 경우가 많거든요
<shriekout> rm 이나 dd 를 사용했다면... 처음부터 유닉스 계열을 노렸다는 이야기잖아요
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<ndsin> 그래서 클라이언트에 프로그램 설치해야 인터넷이 가능한 경우도 있는데
<ndsin> 내부망
<ndsin> 접근이
<shriekout> 그렇겠죠? 최소한의 보안
<ndsin> S은행하고 H은행만 안터지면 상관없습니다
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 그런데
<ndsin> 문제는
<ndsin> 여전히 후려치기가 문제라...
<shriekout> 후려치기...
<ndsin> 이렇게 사고 터져서 보안 진단한다고 일하는데
<ndsin> 일정을 말도 안되는 일정으로 또 던져주네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 그러니 또 저는 후려치기하고 있음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 제 마인드가
<ndsin> 주어진 시간 내에 결과를 내는거라
<ndsin> 주어진 시간은 1인데 결과를 2 낼려면 야근해야되는데
<ndsin> 그러긴 싫거든요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 지금 노동조건이나 이런게 마구 밝혀지고 있는데...
<shriekout> 이렇게 떠들다가 바뀌는건 없고... 계속 후려치기로 가겠죠
<shriekout> 부산저축은행을 털었어야 하는건데...
<shriekout> 아깝...
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 6월달안에
<ndsin> 노트북을 새로 살꺼 같은데
<ndsin> 새로 사면 다시 우분투를 메인으로 쓸지 말지 고민중이에요
<shriekout> 오오
<ndsin> 지금은 서버만 우분투를 쓰고 있어서
<shriekout> 사실... 업무용으로 리눅스 계열을 쓰기에는...
<shriekout> 좀 한계가 많죠?
<ndsin> 네 그렇죠
<ndsin> 재작년에 우분투 쓰다가(그때는 백수)
<ndsin> 취직하고 나서 다시 윈도우로 돌아왔었...
<shriekout> 어쩔 수 없는 것 같더군요...
<shriekout> 저도... 잠깐잠깐 노트북을 회사에 들고가서 사용했는데...
<shriekout> 회사망에 접속하려면 보안 프로그램 깔아야 하는데... 윈도우용 밖에 없어서...
<shriekout> ...
<ndsin> 그렇죠
<ndsin> 내부보안 측면에서는
<ndsin> 은행쪽보다는 사법부가 더 까다로웠던거같아요
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<ndsin> 은행은
<ndsin> 협력사들이 많으니까(아웃소싱)
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 외부의 ssh 접근이 왠만큼 가능한데
<ndsin> 포트변경이라거나 뭐 그런 방법 이용해서라도 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 오
<ndsin> 사법부는 그런 잔재주 안먹더군요
<ndsin> 프로토콜 분석해서 ssh이면 짤라버리더라구요
<shriekout> 오호
<shriekout> 포트를 막는게 아니라 프로토콜을 막아버린다라...
<ndsin> 네
<shriekout> ndsin, 하나 만들어서... 공유를...
<ndsin> 포트가 막히면 바로 접속이 안되는데 그러면 뭐 저같은 경우는 443 포트 쓰거든요
<shriekout> 프로토콜 하나 만들어서... ssh 로 재연결해주는
<ndsin> 보통 웹 포트같은경우엔 열어놓으니까요
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 그거 아이디어네요
<shriekout> 중계서버를 하나 만들어서 배포해주세요
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 헝
<shriekout> 근데... tor 쓰면 어느정도 막아주나요?
<ndsin> tor 쓰면 추적 불가능이죠
<shriekout> 어차피 한국에서 사용을 한다면...
<shriekout> 이 좁은 땅덩어리에...
<ndsin> 한국에서 쓰든 안쓰든 추적 불가능임
<shriekout> 그런가요?
<ndsin> 100% 불가능은 아니지만
<ndsin> 비용대비 불가능으로 봐아죠
<shriekout> 가령... tor 를 사용해서... 제가 A라는 사이트에 접속했다면...
<shriekout> 그 A라는 사이트 접속 기록만 확보되면... 어차피 한국의 인터넷 업체 중 한 곳을 통과하게 되어 있으니...
<shriekout> 추적하려면 추적할 수 있지 않을까요?
<ndsin> 역으로 생각해봐야되요
<ndsin> A라는 사이트에 접속 하기 위해서
<ndsin> 토르를 이용하면
<ndsin> 해외 토르 서버를 몇군데 거칠꺼에요
<ndsin> 두세군데만 거친다고 해도
<shriekout> 흠...
<ndsin> 미국 거쳐서 일본 거쳐서 아프리카 거쳐서 한국의 A 사이트에 접속하면
<shriekout> 만약 게시글 관련 추적을 한다면요?
<shriekout> 한글로 게시글을 작성했다면...
<shriekout> 일단 대한민국이라고 압축되잖아요... 물론 해외에 살 수도 있겠지만...
<ndsin> 물론 심적으로 가능하죠
<ndsin> 국내 사이트라면
<ndsin> 주민번호 있는 회원 사이트라면
<ndsin> 사이트에 영장 발부해서
<shriekout> 아뇨... 익명게시판...
<ndsin> 회원조사하면 되죠
<ndsin> 익명이면
<ndsin> 기록되는게 ip밖에 없는데
<ndsin> 게시글의 유사성으로 추적한다는건
<shriekout> 그럼... 100% 역추적 불가능한건 아니지만... 추적 가능하다고 100% 장담할수도 없다?
<shriekout> 이렇게 이해할 수 있는건가요?
<ndsin> 마치 마이너리티리포트 같은 느낌이네요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 게시글을 유사성하게 남겨서 본인의 거주지역이나 출신지나 나이를 유추가능하게 남겼다면
<ndsin> 그걸로 추적이 가능하겠지만
<ndsin> 익명인데 그런걸 남길 필요가..
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<shriekout> 일단 스스로 완벽한 익명성만 지킬 수 있다면...
<ndsin> 그렇죠
<shriekout> 어떤 유추가 불가능한 익명성을 담보로 한다면... 추적이 불가능하다는거군요
<ndsin> 네
<shriekout> 오...
<shriekout> 이제 '어둠의 악플러' 놀이를 해야겠다... 흐흐
<shriekout> 불끄고... 이불 뒤집어 쓰고... 모니터를 주시하는 안경을 번뜩이며... 오덕오덕~
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 관심밖 으헝 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> tor를 쓰면서 느끼는건... 확실히 해외 인터넷이 한국에 비해 많이 느린 것 같아요
<ndsin> 그런 것도 있고
<ndsin> 토르가 여러번 거쳐서
<ndsin> 그런것도 있을꺼에요
<shriekout> 우회에 우회를 거듭하다보니...
<ndsin> 친구가 에스토니아라는 북유럽 나라에 갔었는데
<ndsin> 거기가 IT로는 좀 유명하거든요
<ndsin> 나라가 무지 작은데
<ndsin> 그 대신 기관망같은것들이 전산화가 잘 되어 있다고 하더군요
<ndsin> 그래서 한번은 체첸인가? 어디에서 사이버 테러 들어와서
<ndsin> 국가 전산망이 마비된 경우도 있었다고 하던데
<shriekout> 오호
<ndsin> 거기서 친구가
<ndsin> 집에 전화 할려고
<ndsin> 스카이프 쓰는데 너무 잘 안되서
<ndsin> 저보고 대신 전화해달라고 하더군요
<ndsin> 그래서 제가 친구랑 네이트온으로 이야기하면서
<ndsin> 대신 전화해준 경우도 있음...
<ndsin> 그만큼 느린듯
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<ndsin> 그 나라에선 괜찮을지 모르겠는데
<ndsin> 저희 나라하고는
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 이번에 일본 지진에서도
<ndsin> 느껴졌죠
<shriekout> 네
<ndsin> 우리 나라가 국내 망은 발달이 잘 되었는데
<shriekout> 저 정말 절망했어요...
<ndsin> 해외망은 거의 투자가 없다보니 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 아시아권은 대부분 일본을 거친다면서요
<shriekout> 해외에 나가기 위해서는
<ndsin> SKB하고 LGT가 일본 망을 임대해서 쓴다고 하더군요
<shriekout> 한국의 해외망 문제일수도 있겠네요
<ndsin> 그래서 일본망 복구되기 전까지 지금까지 계속 느린거고...
<shriekout> 해외가 느린게 아니라... 한국에서 해외로 나가는 망의 문제
<shriekout> 네 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 한국에서는 KT만 미국까지 독자 망 보유하고 있는데
<ndsin> 처음엔 접속이 안되었었는데 KT망을 다시 빌려서 쓴다고 하더군요
<shriekout> 아... 국내만 잘 연결되어 있는... =ㅅ=;;;
<ndsin> 한국은 인터넷이 아니라 인트라넷 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 아... 전 자야겠습니다.
<ndsin> 헉 2시
<ndsin> 매지구름님때문에 저 망했음
<shriekout> 헛
<ndsin> 아침에 출근해야된느데
<ndsin> 낼보겠음니다
<shriekout> 저도... ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 네 잘 주무세요 :)
<ndsin> 주무셔요~
<drakekr> 음
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋ 들어왔습니다 ㅎㅎ 잘먹었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 졸린데 잠은 안오군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 식고자라
<drake_kr> 씻으면 잠올듯
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 귀찮아유 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 이제 일 해야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 씻으면 잠이 더 안오더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헉 술마시고 일하기? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 고생하십시오 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 얼마나 마셨다고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아까 말한게 이거다 http://digitalangelmaster.wordpress.com/2008/06/27/%EA%B3%B5%EB%8C%80%EC%83%9D%EC%9D%98-%EC%A7%A7%EC%9D%80-%EC%B9%98%EB%A7%88-%EB%B3%B4%EB%8A%94-%EB%B0%A9%EB%B2%95/
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ결국 찾으셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이런게 책으로나오니 이거원 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사보고 싶은데요 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-06
<CuBric> 굿모닝
<CuBric> 상콤한 아침입니당
<bundo> CuBric 좋은 하루 되십시오
<CuBric> 분도님
<CuBric> 어제 롯데월드 갔었는데 난리도 아니였음요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저는 어린이날 악몽에서 벗어난지 2년쨰 입니다.
<bundo> 둘쨰 아들 중2
<CuBric> 우리별이 데리고 룰룰랄라 갔었는데
<CuBric> 전 인제 5살 이구만요
<bundo> yemharc 좋은 하루 되십시오
<bundo> 오늘은 서울 가서 놀아야지 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bundo, 좋은 하루 되세요 :)
<yemharc> 오오
<bundo> yemharc 우리집 인천 끝인거 아세유?
<bundo> 바다 보입니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bundo, 교통편 불편하진 않나요?
<bundo> 대충  상암 코분투 사무실까지 1시간 반잡으면 되유
<bundo> 집에서 부터 ~~
<bundo> 새 핸폰 들고 가야징
<bundo> 히히
<yemharc> 자가용으로 그 시간인거죠?
<bundo> 아뇨 대중 교통
<bundo> 버스 & 전철
<yemharc> 빠르네요?
<bundo> 서울올라 갈때 직통 탑니다.
<bundo> 주안 ~ 신도림
<yemharc> 아하
<bundo> 직통 시간 외고 다녔는데... 쩝 스마트 폰 사니까.. 이제 까먹을듯 해요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 이번 연휴때문에 일이 몰려가지고는 위키 수정이 더뎌요 엉엉
<bundo> 92년도에요 장애인 단체 봉사 부장할때요
<bundo> 저 전화번호 250개 정도 외었습니다.
<yemharc> 대단하시네요;;
<bundo> 96년 핸드폰 사고 다 까먹어 가드라고요
<yemharc> 92년도면 대부분 다이어리 같은거 하나씩 들고 다니던 시절이었던가요....
<bundo> 저 들고 다니는거 딱 질색인데요
<bundo> 이제는 누구와 이야기 하면 적습니더.. 흐흑 ~ 까먹거든요 .. 치매
<yemharc> 그래서 다 외우신겁니까;;
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 전에는 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 92년이면 저 24살 이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아... 그게 또 그렇게 되는군요 (...외면한다)
<bundo> 엄친아 말에요 울피스
<yemharc> ?
<bundo> 그친구 상암 LG텔레콤 있나 봐요
<bundo> 왜 2차때 온 .. 울피스
<yemharc> 아
<bundo> 어려 보이는 친구
<bundo> 34
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 나이가 34에요?!;;
<yemharc> (그...그 얼굴로?)
<bundo> 페북서 보니까..  상암 LG 에서 근무 하는듯
<bundo> 그친구 고등학교를 미국에서 나왔어요
<bundo> 그래서 영어좀 하죠
<bundo> 그러나 내가 만나본 이들중 영어 제일 잘하는건 역시
<bundo> 김정규 & han9k 임
<bundo> 나중 MK 가 영어 제일 잘할듯
<bundo> 대학교 대학원 나오면 MK 가 제일 잘할듯
<yemharc> 영어는 그저 문서 읽고 이해할 정도밖에 안되는 저로서는 부럽네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 공부 한참 더 해야되겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 난 문서도 못봐유 .. 흑흑
<bundo> 근데 외국사람하고 이야기 됨
<yemharc> 번역을 그렇게 많이 하신 분께서 그러시면 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 미드 하도 봐서리 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> yemharc 참 카르마 50 벌어서 번역팀도 신청 하세요
<bundo> 번역 한 30줄 하면 됩니다.
<yemharc> bundo, 차근차근 다 해보려구요 :)
<yemharc> ppa쪽에도 뭐라도 하나 시도해서 올려보고
<yemharc> 일단 뭘 해봐야 사람들한테 알려줄테니까요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1304641889.png
<bundo> 오픈스택 매니저 스테판임
<yemharc> 지금 위키 수정이 좀 더디긴 한데 http://goo.gl/TNqox 이런식으로 정리되고 있습니다
<yemharc> 오픈스택이 뭔가요?
<bundo> 클라우드
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc_> Hanos, 어서오세요
<Hanos> 항상 환영해 주셔서 감사합니다. yemharc 님
<yemharc_> :)
<yemharc_> 안할때도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 이방을 들어오다니 ㅡ,.,
<bundo> yemharc http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001478029577
<bundo> 이친구 프로필 사진 봐유 크
<bundo> imsu 어케 지내 ?
<jangnan> 그밑에 있는 여자분 얼굴만보임
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> jangnan 저친구 동안인데.. 34살이여
<jangnan> 헐
<bundo> 왜 2009년 세미나에도 왔었잖아
<jangnan> 아
<bundo> 독산동에 2차떄 옴
<jangnan> 키바님 여친인가 ㅡ,ㅡ
<bundo> 노우
<bundo> 카운터 본 친구
<bundo> CD 나누어 준 ...
<jangnan> 아
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 2009년도 5월이 절정기엿음
<jangnan> 여자도 오고
<jangnan> 방화벽이 왜 한아얄
<jangnan> 막은거지
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅠ
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/download/file.php?id=3963
<bundo> 누가 형 같은가 ?
<bundo> 페스잉어하고 울피스임 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 잉어옹이 당연히 형
<jangnan> 잉어옹이야 저보다 노안인데
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 헉 나가 봐야지
<bundo> 나중 바유 ~~
<yemharc> 읭
<jangnan> 맥북 사고 싶은데
<jangnan> 돈은 아깝고
<jangnan> 진짜 노랭이정신과 지름정신을 둘다 가진 남자일세
<yemharc> jangnan, 넷북을 사서 맥북처럼 세팅해서 쓰시는건 어떻씁니까 (...)
<jangnan> xcode
<jangnan> 쓸려고 하는거임
<yemharc> 아하;;
<jangnan> xcode랑 동강
<jangnan> 맥북은 아이폰 개발 뺴고는 매력이 없죠
<yemharc> 일단 비싸니까요 ㅠㅠ
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan> 미친가격이져
<yemharc> 386도 머신으로 보는 리눅서 입장에선 맥북의 가격이란....
<yemharc> 맥북 = 개인서버 값...
<jangnan> 쩝
<jangnan> 진짜 넷북으로 백만원 받는 놈들은 애플뿐임
<yemharc> 아니 뭐....성능이 좋다는건 인정하지만 말이지요...
<jangnan> 포장을 잘해놔서 끌림
<jangnan> 하드웨어 값이 50만원이면
<jangnan> 100만원에 파는격이니
<jangnan> 거기다가 악세사리도 사야되니깐
<jangnan> 아 진짜 에어가 샌디 에어면
<jangnan> 사겟는데
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 울씬에어들만있냐
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 그냥 APU넷북으로 그냥저냥 만족하고 있다죠 (...)
<yemharc> (그나마도 자카테도 아니고 브론조)
<jangnan> 음
<jangnan> 넷북이 나름 괜찬져
<jangnan> 가성비
<jangnan> 애플 넷북도 떙기긴하는데
<yemharc> 애플이 넷북 클래스도 냈던가요?
<yemharc> <-막상 애플쪽은 UI 외엔 그다지 관심이 없습니다
<jangnan> 1.4 울씬 cpu면
<jangnan> 넷북이져 ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 지금 i시리즈 2세대가 출시하는 마당이라서
<yemharc> jangnan, 울씬 탑재 머신을 내긴 하는군요;;
<jangnan> 그리고 ssd를 달아서 내놓은거져
<yemharc> SSD 성능은 괜찮나요
<jangnan> ssd는 일단 달면 캐느린 놋북이라도 빨라져요
<jangnan> 진짜 애착이 간다 하면 ssd달면되져
<yemharc> jangnan, 아, 그게 아니라 그 i시리즈에 달린 SSD 성능이요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 예전에 아수스 EeePC 900 사려다가 SSD xxㅅㅂ 때문에 에이서로 산거거든요
<jangnan> 에이서는
<jangnan> 뭐랄까
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 가격으로 as,품질 딜한거져
<jangnan> as 대만3사중에 젤 꼬라비에
<jangnan> 품질도 10명중에 5명은 뭔가 하자가 터진다는
<yemharc> 하자가 터지는건 인정해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 그래서 모델에 뒷넘버까지 지정해선 직접 들고왔죠 (...)
<CuBric> 밀님 터진다는 말  들으니까
<CuBric> 그 광고가 생각나요
<jangnan> 돈대신에 빡치는거져
<jangnan> 돈 더내고 안빡칠건가
<jangnan> 돈 안내고 빡칠건가
<yemharc> CuBric, ? 무슨 광고요?
<yemharc> jangnan, 어차피 넷북에 리눅스 설치하기 시작하면 돈 내건 안내건 엉엉
<yemharc> 역시 DELL을 사랑해야 되요
<jangnan> 델트북
<CuBric> 부탄가스 광고요
<CuBric> 맥스던가
<jangnan> 델몬트
<yemharc> 델은 워낙 리눅스랑 친해서...
<CuBric> 토발즈는 머먹고 살까요
<jangnan> 강연료
<jangnan> 토발즈 회사원아님?
<CuBric> 그사람 메인OS 가 리눅스 일까요 윈도우 일까요
<yemharc> 제가 마지막으로 기억하는건 05년인가까지 트랜스메타에서 일했다는거군요
<jangnan> 맥북임
<yemharc> 토발즈 본인은 그다지 리눅스에 애착을 가지진 않아요
<CuBric> 눈고양이 쓰겠군요
<yemharc> 컴퓨터는 사용할 수만 있으면 그만인 주의라고 하고
<yemharc> 커널 개발은 계속 참여하고는 있는데
<yemharc> 슬슬 손 떼는 분위기이기도 하고요
<CuBric> 안해도 그만 아닌가요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 사실 리눅스의 중심(?)은 이미 GNU쪽으로 진작에 넘어갔어요
<CuBric> 리눅스엔 지적재 가 적용안될까요
<yemharc> 그래서 요새는 토발즈에 대해서 리눅스를 만든 사람!이 아니라 리눅스 프로젝트(?!)를 처음 시작한 사람! 이라고 말하더군요
<yemharc> CuBric, 그런 의미가 아니라 개발의 중심축이 되는 사람들이 대부분 GNU쪽 활동을 하거나 멤버로 소속되어 있는거죠
<yemharc> 오픈소스 프로젝트도 프로젝트 매니저가 존재하잖아요
<CuBric> 얌
<yemharc> edogawakr, 어서오세요
<edogawakr>  안녕하세요
<edogawakr> 컴맹 입장하였습니다 :)
<jangnan> 제가 리누즈 토발즈라면
<CuBric> 전 영맹
<jangnan> 재야에서 즐길듯
<yemharc> edogawakr, 거짓말 나빠요
<edogawakr> 전 컴퓨터를 모릅니다
<CuBric> 전 영어를 모릅니다
<jangnan> 컴퓨터가 알뿐
<yemharc> jangnan, 토발즈는 평범한 중산층입니다만....
<edogawakr> 수학 영어 물리 화학 컴퓨터 다 몰라요 ㄷㄷ
<CuBric> 난 내가 왜사는지 모릅니다
<yemharc> edogawakr, ......알고보니 엄친아셨군요
<jangnan> 중산층인가
<edogawakr> 네?
<CuBric> 에도가와님은 중산층
<jangnan> 중상층이겟죠
<edogawakr> 전 아무것도 몰라요
<edogawakr> 바봅니다
<edogawakr> =3
<jangnan> 어제 어른이날 댓글달았더니
<jangnan> 분도님이 댓글단사람 우분투커뮤니티 감투줄려고 쪽지주던데
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 식껍
<edogawakr> 우분투 데스크톱이
<edogawakr> 가면갈수록 무거워진다는걸 느끼네요
<cartes_desktop> 큐브릭님 영어 엄청잘한다고 하시던데
<cartes_desktop> 일본어도 하시고
<jangnan> 번역하면 딱이네요
<yemharc> edogawakr, 확실히 기본적으로 얹어지는 프로그램들이 점점 많아지고 있죠
<yemharc> 자, 우리 모두 LFS를...
<cartes_desktop> LFS는 뭐에요?
<yemharc> Linux From Scratch
<yemharc> http://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDwQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxfromscratch.org%2F&ei=v1rDTa6AG4O8sQOJzLCgAQ&usg=AFQjCNHvOqfhKERGkur7yPd4k9472yN3tA&sig2=RVxeWV_A9LnynS5qyMjrGw
<edogawakr> 고수다 저는 저런거 몰라요
<yemharc> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ 요걸로;;
<yemharc> 리눅스 베이스 시스템부터 다른 머신을 이용해서 크로스컴파일로 시작하는 괴랄한 녀석입니다
<yemharc> 젠투가 요거의 발전형...정도로 보시면 되요
<edogawakr> 젠투는 뭐죠 (?)
<edogawakr> 전 리눅스를 몰라요
<yemharc> http://www.gentoo.org/
<yemharc> 베이스 시스템만 바이너리로 설치하고
<edogawakr> emerge
<edogawakr> 말하는건가
<yemharc> 나머지 모든 시스템을 컴파일로 까는 패키지
<yemharc> 아니 배포판;;
<edogawakr> 전 FreeBSD도 모르는데
<cartes_desktop> Ubuntu가 리눅스시스템중에 제일 시작하기 쉬어요
<cartes_desktop> 가상머신으로 리눅스 깔아보세요ㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 제일 쉬운건 민트........
<cartes_desktop> 아니면 wubi로 윈도안에 리눅스 설치하기..
<yemharc> 어제 회사컴에 우분투 멀티붓 세팅을 마쳐놨는데
<yemharc> ....회사메일 비번을 몰라요 OTL
<yemharc> 왠지 내가 신청한거랑 다른 비번으로 세팅되어 있어요
<yemharc> 잠시 아웃
<jangnan> 아
<jangnan> 조미료 알탕
<jangnan> 속안좋네
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~ ^^
<CuBric> gkdka
<CuBric> 하암
<imsu> CuBric: 안녕하세용
<CuBric> 흐흐
<CuBric> 복순이 유부투 동영상 보고 있었습니다
<imsu> 복순이는 뭔가요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아프리카 방송 여Bj
<imsu> 아하 ~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 재밌나요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 깜찍하고 구여버요
<imsu> 방금 잠깐 봤는데 재밌네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고3이라는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 방송질을 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 훗
<imsu> 엄마가 이 사실을 알까요? ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 성교육 편이 젤 구여운듯
<imsu> 방도 이쁘게 꾸며 놨네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아이는 어떻게 생겨요 그거요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 네
<CuBric> 라면먹고 갈래
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 수분크림이나 사야겟군
<jangnan> 얼굴이 거칠어졋어
<imsu> jangnan: 수분크림?? 그건 뭐에요?
<jangnan> 화장품이요
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<imsu> CuBric: 라면먹고 갈래??? 뭔가 포스 느껴지지 않아요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 촉촉하게 만들어주는
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 귀엽네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 조런녀석 하나 친하게 지내면 재미있을꺼 같은데요
<imsu> 수분크림이라;; 그런것도 바르시는 구나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 임수님
<imsu> 네 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 전 스크럽도 해요
<imsu> 넹?
<imsu> 스크럽은 또 뭔가요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 피부각질 제거 해주는 용품
<jangnan> 점점
<jangnan> 피부가 망가지고있음
<CuBric> 모공에 피지도 빼주고
<CuBric> 팩도 해주고
<jangnan> 피지도 아까움
<jangnan> 기름기가 부족함
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 장난님
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 제 피지 넣어 드릴까요
<jangnan> ㅈㅈ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 남의피지는
<jangnan> 사절
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오호홓ㅅ;;
<CuBric> 으흐흥
<jangnan> 이닦고 와야지
<jangnan> 입냄시
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ 입냄새를 자신이 맡기도 하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_desktop> 저도 리눅서버 계정하나만 주실분.. 조심해서 쓸게요..
<jangnan> 손으로 입막고
<jangnan> 코로 맡음됨
<Alsen> 어린이날이 지나버린 하루입니다 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 오월은 어른이날 내세상~
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ 어제 친구에게 "난 어릴적 어린이날이면 부모님께서 '맛동산'사주셨다고 말하며, 맛동산 사달라고 하니"
<Alsen> 친구왈" 꼬추를 튀켜서 땅콩 문혀줄까 보다" 하더군요
<Alsen> 이런.. ;;
<imsu> jangnan: 코가 막혀서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Alsen: ㅋㅋ 고자 될뻔 하셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 어제 어린이날이고 친구들 쉬는날이고 해서 다 같이 '오이도'에 가봤어요
<jangnan> 아잉화인떙큐 앤드류~
<Alsen> 젠당, 조개구이 4만원부터 시작하고 조개에서 냄새도 났어요. 더구나 가장 큰 크리는 '리필'이 안된다는 점.
<Alsen> 오이도 비추입니다.
<Alsen> 볼 것도 없고.. 가는 길에서는 공단지나가서 냄새도 났어요
<jangnan> 오이도 울동네에 있는데
<Alsen> 오이도에 계신분들께는 죄송하지만 우울한 동네였어요
<jangnan> 오이도라는 조갯집
<jangnan> 있음
<imsu> yemharc:리눅스 스크래치 라는게 결국;; 삽질의 연속이다;; 이건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 반대로 어시장조합 건물에 가보니 양식이었지만 3만원에 추가로 양념값(1인당 2천원)만 내시면 괜찮게 드실 수 있어요. 회랑 이것저것 스끼다시 포함되니까요 ㅎ
<Alsen> system32 폴더에서 sfsync02.sys 파일 손상이라고 뜨던데 이건 뭔가요
<Alsen> 스타포스 아님
<Alsen> 이건 뭐.. 우분투채널에서 윈도우 질문이나 하고 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 북한소행임
<jangnan> 끝
<Alsen> 제 컴은 거진 인트라넷 시스템..
<Alsen> DDoS공격은 고사하고 왠만한 바이러스피해도 안생김..
<Alsen> 웜바이러스 있으면 끝내 찾아서 고침.
<Alsen> USB바이러스때도 모든 채널에서는 포맷만이 살길이었을때도 전 데이터 복구해서 사용했음. ㅋ
<Alsen> 유일한 자랑거리;;
<Alsen> 이이제이 라는 소가를 제대로 활용된 예임.
<jangnan> 북한의 소행임
<jangnan> 간첩이 침투한거임
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 음?
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 아... LFS는 좋게 생각하면 리눅스 구조의 이해...같은거고 까놓고 말하면 그런거 하지마!...가 되는군요
<imsu_fox> 어제인가 누가 리눅스 스크래치 링크 올려주셨더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org
<imsu_fox> 네 저거요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 히히 성공이다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> imsu_fox: 잘가~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> CuBric: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=zealot28&logNo=110097327024&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true
<imsu> 코는 세운건가;; ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 별창 좋아하세요?
<imsu> 별창이 뭐에요?
<Alsen> 그런 사진이 별창임.
<yemharc> imsu, 정확히는
<imsu> 넹?
<imsu> 이해안가요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> imsu, 아프리카 방송 시스템에서 별이라는 일종의 캐쉬를 선물할 수 있는데
<Alsen> 별로 좋아지지 않는 존재들임
<yemharc> imsu, 말 그대로 그걸 받기 위해서 방송하는 여성들이 있어요
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> imsu, 그걸 가지고 별창(녀)라고 욕하는 말이에요
<imsu> 아~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아까 CuBric님이 복순이 보고 계시다고 해서 그냥 검색해본건데 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 욕을 하는건 아니지만, 그닥 친해지고 싶은 마음은 없죠..
<imsu> 그냥 귀엽던데요 ㅎ
<jangnan> 별이나 쏴주세요
<imsu> yemharc: 좋은말은 아니군요;;
<imsu> jangnan: 아프리카를 안봐요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 그야 애초에 말이 생겨난 의도가 욕하려고 생긴 말이니까요
<Alsen> 만약 제 자식이면 궁딩이 닳아없어지도록 때려줄껍니다.
<imsu> 쩝;; 그냥 뭐;; 돈벌려고 하는거잖아요;; 이해해 줘야죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 개인적으로는 할 사람은 해라...라는 주의이긴 한데
<imsu> 그거 보고 좋아하는 사람도 있으니까~ ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 돈 단위가 억대임
<yemharc> Alsen, 그것도 능력이죠
<Alsen> 몸팔고 돈버는 창녀와 차이점이 무엇일지.. ;;
<jangnan> 왜떄림
<jangnan> 돈버는데
<Alsen> 도덕성과 유고적관념에 따라서 때립니다
<jangnan> 야한짓만안하면됨
<Alsen> 돈에 홀리면 옛날에도 무당이 머리자르고 했음.
<yemharc> Alsen, 그렇게 따지면 도덕성과 유교적 관념에 어긋나는게 없지 않습니까?
<Alsen> yemharc, 제 신념일뿐이니 신경쓰지 마세요. 그래서 저라면 떄린다고 했을뿐;
<imsu> 돈벌려고 능력을 파는 거랑 몸을 파는거랑 저는 별차이 없다고 생각하는데요...
<Alsen> imsu, 어린나이에 쉽게 돈 버는것은 제 자식이라는 입장에서는 별로 추천하고 싶지 않군요
<yemharc> 이런건 보는 관점에 따라 싸움나기 딱 좋은 소재 중의 하나에요
<imsu> Alsen: 저도 아직 그리 쉽게 살아온게 아니라서요~ 그냥 다 똑같아 보이던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 남의 자식 막 뒹굴던 저는 상관안해요. 다만, 아는 사람들이라면 잘되기를 바라죠. 그게 쉽게 얻어지는 것이 아닌 그 근본부터 차근차근 쌓아져 가길 바라죠
<imsu> 근본이라는게 뭔지 저는 아직도 이해가 안가더라구요
<jangnan> 그런건없음
<jangnan> 한방임
<imsu> 그 근본을 누구로부터 받아왔냐 그 차이 아닌가요?
<imsu> 뭐 크게는 나라에서부터 크게는 가정에서부터 받아온 그 근본의 차이를 아시는지요
<imsu> 작게는..
<jangnan> 이거 일이 커지는데
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> imsu, jangnan 여러분에게 그것을 인지시키려고 하지 않습니다. 설명하고 싶지도 않구요. 이미 생각자체가 다르니까요. 우리나라는 자유민주주의 국가 라고 하니, 좋아하시는데 뭐라 하지 않습니다. 그래서 물어만 보았을 뿐이죠.
<Alsen> 여러분은 좋다고 하셨을 뿐이고, 저는 그닥 친해지고 싶지 않다고 했을뿐 그 이상도 이하도 아닙니다.
<Alsen> 제가 아는 사람 중의 하나도 그런거 해서 전 연락을 끊었을 뿐입니다.
<jangnan> http://amazonex.co.kr/shop/prd_view.php?prdcode=1104190001&catcode=&brand=&page=1
<jangnan> 킨들 wifi
<jangnan> 광고버전
<imsu> yemharc: http://zyo-zyo-textcube.blogspot.com/2011/05/emacs-irc-erc.html
<yemharc> ....좋아한다 싫어한다가 아니라 괜찮다 아니다의 이야기 아니었던가요 (...)
<Alsen> yemharc, 아닙니다.
<yemharc> imsu, 트위터랑 페이스북 el도 있습니다 :)
<jangnan> 거기까찌
<jangnan> 너무 깊게가는듯
<jangnan>  ㅡ, ㅡ
<imsu> yemharc: 허허헉
<yemharc> imsu, 트위터는 조금 오래됐고 페북은 이제 0.0.1
<yemharc> 근데 작동 자체는 문제없어요
<imsu> Alsen: 별창들 좋아하시냐는 말씀은 그 뉘앙스에 심히 의도가 묻어나지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> imsu, 받아들이는 사람의 해석문제겠죠
<imsu> 문제의 요지는 그런 해석을 보통사람은 한다는거죠 저처럼 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Alsen> 열폭토론을 원하시는건가요? 아니면 설명을 원하시는건가요? 설득당하고 싶다는 제스쳐는 아닌것 같습니다만,
<yemharc> 전 싸우고 싶지 않으니 중도하차 하겠습니다
<Alsen> 앞서 말씀드리길 저는 물어만 보았고, 저의 의지도 전달해 드렸을뿐이고, 여러분이 좋아한다 싫어한다고 해서 뭐라 하지도 않았고, 덧설명도 저는 붙이질 않았습니다. 아울러 추가적인 설명과 토론을 하자고 하시더라도 저는 그럴 마음이 없어요^^ 왜냐면 여긴 우분투채널이니까요
<Alsen> 회피라고 느낌이 드신다면 그것이 맞고, 저의 말빨이 딸려서 그렇다면 그것도 맞습니다.
<jangnan> 음
<imsu> 우분투 채널이기 때문은 아니지요..(죄송합니다 말꼬리 잡는것 같아서 ㅡ.ㅡ;;)
<jangnan> 별창 방송을 처음 접햇을떄는
<jangnan> 재밌엇는데
<imsu> 그럼 일단;;; 접지요 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 그 전에 패키지에 가면 있나요?
<imsu> 페이스북이랑 트위터?
<yemharc> imsu, 잠시만요
<yemharc> 어.... .emacs.d의 파일 다 지워버리세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 새로 제대로 돌아가게끔 만들어둔거 있으니까
<imsu> 엥;;
<yemharc> elpa랑 뭐랑 그냥 다 지우세요
<imsu> 헙헙 이건 또 웬 삽질의 시작을 알리는? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 그냥 압축해서 백업하고
<yemharc> 통 비워두세요
<imsu> 잠시만요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 파일전송이 될런가...
<imsu> 힝;;
<imsu> 이맥스에서 받아질까요? ㅋ
<yemharc> 글쎼요;;
<yemharc> 일단 시도해보고 안되면 다른데 올려서 링크 드릴게요
<yemharc> 신호 가나요?
<imsu> 전혀 안와요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 설정해야하나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 나중에 설정해야지 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 설정이랑 다 해놨고
<yemharc> 압축만 풀면 돌아가게 만들어놨어요
<imsu> ㅎㅎ erc 설정이요 다운로드 되게 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아하
<imsu> 요거는 혼자 해보려고요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 파일 업로드 할데가 없네;;
<imsu> 메일 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이런 메일도 설정해야하는구나 ;; 쩝; 할일 많다 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저급한일있어 나가볼게요
<Alsen> 오늘 행복한 하루 되세요
<Alsen> 뿅!!
<yemharc> Alsen, :)
<yemharc> imsu, 메일 방금 보냈구요
<yemharc> 이맥스 패키지 다시 설치하세요
<yemharc> 전에 스냅샷이랑 뭐랑 막 깔았잖아요?
<yemharc> 그것도 깔끔하게 해결했어요
<yemharc> sudo apt-get --purge remove emacs*
<yemharc> 해서 일단 다 지우고
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install slime
<imsu> 웅?
<yemharc> 하면 slime하고 이맥스23만 딱 설치해 줄겁니다
<imsu> 다시 파폭을 불러와야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 다시 써드릴까요?
<imsu_fox> 카피하면 되죠 머 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 그런 수고까지 하시면;; 넘 미안하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐
<yemharc> 전 그 이상의 삽질을 매일 하는걸요 :)
<yemharc> 난데없는 고찰 : 왜 리눅스 커뮤니티에서는 삽질이 좋은 의미로 통하는가
<yemharc> 그리고 태클 : 그것은 과연 정말로 좋은 의미인가
<imsu> 별로;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좋진 않죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저같은 엔드유저는 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu_fox> purge 라는 건 무슨 뜻인가요?
<jangnan> 펄지
<jangnan> 어제산 피자헛 기프티콘
<jangnan> 내일써야겟네
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<imsu_fox> 잉;
<jangnan> md가 오류내서 반값으로 떨군거 샀음
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 13프로라고 타이틀에는 써놓고 50퍼 떨구기
<imsu_fox> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 급 두장 샀으니
<jangnan> 내일 일단 하나 질러야할듯
<imsu_fox> md 면 ;; 제기억으로는 예전에 그 음악듣던 그거 아닌가요?
<jangnan> 티켓
<imsu_fox> 저 열심히 어무니 졸라서;; cd 플레이어 샀는데 친구가 md 인가 뭔가 사와서 자랑한 기억이 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 아니
<jangnan> 그 뭐냐
<imsu_fox> 아하 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 소셜커머스 같은데 보면
<jangnan> 거 관리하는 사람들이
<jangnan> md라고 부르던데요
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 설치 완료 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, slime설치까지 끝난거죠?
<imsu_fox> 네
<imsu_fox> elpa 는 삭제 안했네요 깜박했어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, .emacs.d폴더 비운 다음에 제가 보낸 압축파일 ~/.emacs.d/에 풀고
<yemharc> imsu_fox, dotemacs 라는 파일을 ~/.emacs로 넣어주세요
<yemharc> 이제 이맥스 실행하고 M-x package-list-package 하시면
<yemharc> 전과 같은 패키지 설치 창이 뜹니다
<yemharc> 딱히 설치하거나 할건 없구요
<yemharc> 뭔가 더 필요하겠다 싶으시면 둘러보세요 ㅎ
<imsu_fox> .emacs 도 바꿔야 하는거죠? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 압축파일 안에 dotemacs라는 파일로 넣어뒀어요
<yemharc> 이름 바꿔주시면 돼요
<imsu_fox> 아하 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이번거는 좀 강력하게 만들어서(?)
<yemharc> 이맥스 신규 stable버전 나오면 등록되고 그걸로도 업글할 수 있어요
<yemharc> 그 외에 짤막한 버그 수정이라면
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 매번 감사드립니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 왜 파일 시작부분이랑 끝부분에서 막힌 방향으로 커서 누르고 있으면 버퍼 긁어대면서 버벅이던거 안그러게 수정ㅇ했어요
<imsu_fox> 이제 실행해 봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 근데요 emacs 22 가 설치되었네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 젠장할 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 터미널에서 삭제하신거죠?
<yemharc> 그거 계속
<imsu_fox> 네
<yemharc> sudo apt-get --purge remove emacs   해서 탭 누르면 나오는것들 삭제해 주시면
<yemharc> 다 삭제됩니다
<imsu_fox> autoremove 할까요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> autoremove는 해도 안먹힐걸요?
<imsu_fox> emacs is not installed,
<imsu_fox> 근데 왜 실행이 되니 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 아뇨아뇨;
<yemharc> sudo apt-get --purge remove emacs  <-이 상황에서 엔터 말고 탭 눌러서 리스트 불러오기
<imsu_fox> 아
<imsu_fox> 미련해서 이제야 이해를
<imsu_fox> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 아뇨
<yemharc> 그렇게 해서 emacs로 걸려 올라오는걸 다 지우시면 돼요
<yemharc> 그 다음 sudo apt-get install slime
<yemharc> 그럼 23으로 설치해줄겁니다
<yemharc> 10.04 이상이라면요
<imsu_fox> 22를 지웠는데 왜 23이 설치가 되죠? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<imsu_fox> 이건 뭐야 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> dpkg -l |grep emacs
<yemharc> 23 이외에 스냅샷이나 22 있으면 apt-get으로 삭제하세요
<yemharc> 23 패키지만 설치되어 있으면 되니까요
<imsu_fox> 저번에도 이런경우가 있어서;; 그냥 autoremove 했었던거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> ii  emacs                                23.1+1-4ubuntu7.2+maverick1                       The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage) ii  emacs22-bin-common                   22.2-0ubuntu9                                     The GNU Emacs editor's shared, architecture dependent files ii  emacs22-common                       22.2-0ubuntu9                                     The GNU Emacs editor's common infrastructure ii  emacs23          
<laggard> 안녕하세요 이맥스에서 인쇄아이콘(프린터모양)를 누르면 프린터에서 나오는 종이에 한글은 다 네모로 나오는 현상이 있습니다. 숫자나 영어는 제대로 나오구요.  11.04 우분투 사용중입니다
<yemharc> imsu_fox, sudo apt-get --purge remove emacs22-common
<imsu_fox> 네 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 22 만 지우면 될거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> laggard, http://ubunturang.tistory.com/74 여기를 참고하세요
<imsu_fox> yemharc: goodies.el 이것도 설치를 해야하나요?
<imsu_fox> 제건 안되는데;
<imsu_fox> 안되는게 아니라 안되어 있어요
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 아뇨 설치 안해도 됩니다
<imsu_fox> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 폰트 설정은 다시해야할 듯하네요 ㅎㅎ 전에거 갔다 써야지 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 폰트는 그 안에 보시면
<yemharc> 써져있어요
<imsu_fox> 영어는 이쁜데 한글이 영;; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그 부분만 바꿔주시면 되요
<yemharc> .emacs파일
<imsu_fox> 무난코딩이요?ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그 부분 원하는걸로 바꾸세요
<imsu_fox> 죄송한데 제가 폰트종류가 뭔지 몰라서요;; 링크 하나만 걸어주시면 안될까요? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 어떤 폰트 쓰시려구요?
<yemharc> 음...임수님 혹시 나눔고딕이나 뭐 이런거 설치했는데
<yemharc> 폰트가 예쁘게 안나오지 않나요?
<imsu_fox> 제가 그 종류를 몰라요..
<imsu_fox> 괜찮은거 같던데요 ^^
<yemharc> 아, 이것도 해결법이 따로 있어서요 ㅇㅅㅇ (...)
<yemharc> 여튼간에;;
<imsu_fox> 검색해보면 폰트가 다 나눔고딕으로만 나와있더라구요
<yemharc> 아항
<laggard> poppler-data는 이미 최신 버전으로 깔려 있습니다. 이맥스의 orgmode로 작성한 org파일을 그대로 인쇄하면 한글만 네모로 나오는 현상입니다. orgmode로 작성된 org파일을 html로 만들면 한글이 제대로 나오고요. 이맥스 글꼴은 나눔고딕코딩 입니다.
<yemharc> 근데 사실 국내 폰트는 그다지...
<yemharc> 수가 많지를 않아서...
<imsu_fox> ㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> 어쩔 수 없나보군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 가장 추천하는게 무난코딩이고
<yemharc> 그 외에 다른걸 원하시면...
<imsu_fox> 지금은 w3m 한글이 선사시대 글꼴처럼 보여서요
<yemharc> NanumGothicCoding:style=Bold:pixelsize=10
<yemharc> 저기서 Coding빼면 나눔고딕이고 픽셀사이즈에는 원하는 수를 넣으세요
<imsu_fox> yemharc: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JdkErnXO1Cw/Tb7cB9-A9OI/AAAAAAAAACA/VhbbApq3UfY/s1600/Screenshot-emacs-snapshot%2540imsu-X120-X170.png
<imsu_fox> 이렇게 나와요 전에처럼 지금 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 저 폰트면 무난코딩 한글폰트 으잌ㅋ
<imsu_fox> 아 그런거군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 선사시대 글꼴 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 영어때문에 무난코딩 쓰는 어쩔 수 없는 상황 ㅠㅠ
<imsu_fox> 석기시대 글꼴 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 나중에 따로 떼어내려구요
<imsu_fox> 아 그리고 굴림체 바탕체 이렇게 체 형태는 없나요?
<imsu_fox> 이맥스 폰트 수정하는데 거기서는 영 맘에 안들더라구요
<imsu_fox> 체가 간격이 맞아서 정렬할 때 좋은것 같은데....
<yemharc> laggard, org파일 인쇄시에만 그런거군요
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 한글쪽 폰트 설정은 아마 폰트 바인딩 건드려야 할거에요
<yemharc> 정확히는 설정하는 부분에서
<imsu_fox> 그럼 다음에;; 출근해야해요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_fox> 잉;; 지각이다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> *-*-NanumGothic-*-*-18-*-*   등등으로 나오는 폰트명이 있긴 해요
<yemharc> 그걸로 설정하는거긴 한데;;
<imsu_fox> 아 그런가요?
<imsu_fox> 안예쁜가 보군요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그게 잘 적용이 안돼서요
<laggard> yemharc, 네 인쇄할때 안보여서요 혹시 글꼴 문제인가 해서 검색을 해봤는데 어디를 고쳐야 할지 몰라서 한참 묻어둔 문제에요.
<edogawakr> 아오 그놈3 왜이리 어렵나요;
<yemharc> laggard, 으음;;; 딱히 org-mode에서 작성한 파일이 깨진다는 말은 없는데...
<yemharc> laggard, 쪽지(?)로 보낸 내용을 .emacs에 추가하고 시도해 보시겠어요?
<yemharc> imsu_fox, 아, 임수님
<yemharc> imsu_fox, M-x reload-dotemacs 라는 기능 만들어뒀어요
<yemharc> .emacs파일 수정한 다음 M-x reload-dotemacs하시면 설정 리로드합니다
<yemharc> rel 만 치면 겹치는거 없어서 자동완성 해줄거에요
<imsu_fox> 오호!!!
<imsu_fox> 캄사합니다
<imsu_fox> 그게 load-file .emacs 랑 같은 기능인가요?
<yemharc> 비슷하면서 틀리달까;;
<yemharc> 그러니까... 제가 만든건 간단하게 설명하면
<laggard> yemharc, 이맥스 설정파일에  쪽지에 보내주신거 넣고 다시 이맥스 시작해서 해봤는데 한글은 네모로 나와요
<yemharc> "현재의 상태를 캐쉬에 저장한 다음 프로세스를 아예 다시 시작" 하는거에요
<yemharc> laggard, 그럼 폰트 설정이 잘못된겁니다.
<imsu_fox> ㅎㅎㅎ
<laggard> 지금 프린터 한거 보니까 나눔고딕코딩체가 아니라 다른 글꼴로 보이는데
<imsu_fox> yemharc: 감사합니다 ^^
<imsu_fox> 전 출근하러 가용 ^^
<yemharc> laggard, 일단 간단하게 이맥스 상단 메뉴에서 option->set default font
<yemharc> 거기서 영문폰트로 바꾼 다음 출력해보세요. 일단 monospace가 고정폭 글꼴에 다른거 다 가지고 있을겁니다
<yemharc> set default font로 폰트 설정하고 그 바로 아래에 save options 눌러주세요
<MK-BB> .
<CuBric> 비가 주루룩 내리는군요
<yemharc_> 여기는 비가 되려 그쳤네요
<CuBric> 미국에서 처럼 서울엔 토네이도 안생기려나요
<CuBric> 대박일텐데
<yemharc_> 토네이도라;;
<CuBric> 5급 짜리로
<CuBric> 한 대여섯개만 왔다 갔다 하면
<laggard> yemharc,  뭔가 다른 곳에서 문제가 있는 모양입니다. 출력된 글꼴이 똑같아요.
<CuBric> 서울 재미있어 질텐데요
<yemharc_> laggard, 그럼 저도 잘 모르겠네요;; 적어도 2년 전부터는 특별한 세팅 안해도 인쇄에서 문제가 난 적은 없었거든요;;
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 짜잉나요
<yemharc_> ?
<laggard> yemharc,  도움 감사합니다.  시간되면 더 알아보도록 해야겠어요.
<CuBric> 외장하드로 쓰던 2.5인치 500기가에 요
<yemharc_> laggard, 잘 해결하시길 바래요 :)
<CuBric> 배드섹터가 자글자글 해서 서비스센터 갈일이 생겼어요
<yemharc_> CuBric, 어쩌다 배드섹터가 자글자글 해졌나요...
<CuBric> 갑자기 그러네요
<CuBric> 아까 센터에 전나해서 서비스기가 알아봤는데요
<CuBric> 12년 8월까지 라해서
<CuBric> 맡겨야지요
<CuBric> 넉넉히 남은 서비스기간
<CuBric> 어제 그래서 안에 데이터는 가까스로 옮겨놨어요
<CuBric> 데이터 잃어버리면 울고 싶어지는 기분 아시죠
<yemharc_> CuBric, 그래서 제가 USB를 싫어합니다
<yemharc_> ........잊어먹기 너무 쉬워요
<CuBric> 그동안 집에서만 썼었는데요
<CuBric> 괜시리 들고 댕겼나 바요
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 교체 받으면 데이터 옮기고 집에서만 써야 겠어요
<CuBric> 하움
<CuBric> 밀님은 중요데이터는 어찌 보관하세요?
<yemharc_> 음?
<yemharc_> 아, 저요?
<yemharc_> 뭐, 여러가지 방법을 씁니다만 일단은
<yemharc_> 백업용 USB(하드케이스로 덮인 말 그대로 백업용)에 2중으로 보관하고
<yemharc_> 보관용 외장하드가 3차 백업 스토리지로 돌아가고
<yemharc_> 마지막으로 자료가 DVD 싱글레이어(4gb) 분량이 되면 날짜와 색인을 붙여서 2장씩 구워둡니다
<yemharc_> USB는 하나는 집, 하나는 보통 가지고 다니면서 쓰고
<yemharc_> 외장하드는 재활용 가능한 진공팩 용기에 담아두고
<yemharc_> DVD야 뭐 적당히 CD/DVD 가죽케이스 같은거에 연도별로 모아놓네요
<yemharc_> 말은 장황한데 작은 손가방 안에 다 들어가고도 남죠
<yemharc_> 가지고 다니는 USB 경우에는 현재 사용하는 우분투 라이브로 만들고 남는 공간에 파일 담아 두는군요
<CuBric> 외장하드를 진공팩에요?
<CuBric> 그럼 머 달라지나요?
<rockadelic> 먼지가 안 붙지 않을까요?
<rockadelic> 이크.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 임수님
<CuBric> 나 우울해요
<yemharc_> CuBric, 진공팩이래봐야 별거 없어요
<imsu_fox> 네 왜요? 차이신건 아닐테고 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 그 지퍼백 있죠?
<CuBric> 차이다니요
<imsu_fox> 직장 도착;; ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 애아빠가
<CuBric> 네 밀님
<imsu_fox> CuBric: 아니 그 .. 고백 받으셨다고;; (장난이에요 ㅎㅎ)
<yemharc_> 좀 크기 넉넉한거에 외장하드 집어넣고 진공청소기로 뷰우~ 해주면서 닫으면 진공팩 (탕!)
<imsu_fox> CuBric: 근데 왜 우울하세요 ??
<CuBric> 외장하드에 배드가 자글자글 해서 센터 가야 해요
<CuBric> 2.5인치 500기가 짜리
<CuBric> 밀님 하드가 빨려들어가진 안겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 그럴리야 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<pscyo> 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 헉 아이디가 특이하세요
<yemharc_> pscyo, 어서오세요
<CuBric> 밀님은 하드 어디껄 애용하세요?
<imsu_fox> CuBric: 고장 나셨어요;;;;....
<psyco> 우분투 처음 사용하는지라 정보를 얻기위해 왔네요 ^^;;
<MK-BB> Server^Seony 계심
<yemharc_> CuBric, 별로 가리진 않는데 최근에 쓴건 WD군요
<MK-BB> 흠
<yemharc_> 다만 옛날의 악몽 때문에 삼성제품은 리뷰가 좋아도 왠지 손이 안갑니다 (........)
<MK-BB> 오 이번에 앤드로이드 2.3.4에서 Gtalk에서 ㅋ보이스챗과 비디오챗이 되군요
<MK-BB> 흐흐
<psyco> 혹시 우분투 11.04에서 크롬쓰시는분 ?
<rockadelic> 정확히는 psycho죠..이크..
<psyco> 닉을 누가쓰고있다죠 ㅠ.ㅠ
<rockadelic> 아....여기 닉도 소유 개념이 있군요.....
<psyco> 원래 싸이코 철자로하면 닉이 많이겹쳐서 오래전부터 이닉사용했네요 ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc_> psyco, 크롬은 왜 그러세요?
<psyco> 제가 크롬 데브버전사용하는데
<psyco> url, 명령어 자동완성기능을 꺼도
<psyco> 꺼지지가않네요.
<psyco> 이게 윈도우에서는 괜찮은데
<CuBric> 밀님
<rockadelic> 옹...2.3.4로 올라가긴 했는데..전면에 카메라가 없으니..화상 챗은 먼나라 얘기네요.
<psyco> 우분투에서는 검색할때 이기능때문에 미리 치고있던게 씹히는 현상이
<CuBric> 아얄씨 접속할때 매번 전 쓰고 들어오는데요
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 전 전명 후면다된
<MK-BB> 흠
<CuBric> 그걸 안하고 들어올순 없나요
<yemharc_> psyco, 음...혹시 크롬 기본브라우저로 세팅은 되어 있나요?
<rockadelic> 닉 얘기하는 거죠?/저도 들어올때마다 새로 치고 들어오는데요.
<yemharc_> CuBric, 네 말씀하세요
<psyco> 네 기본브라우저로 세팅되어있어요 ^^
<yemharc_> 그럼 그 문제는 아닌거같은데...
<CuBric> 질문은 조금 위에 있어요
<psyco> 만약에 예전에 우분투 설치로 검색했던 흔적이있으면
<yemharc_> CuBric, xchat 말하시는거에요?
<psyco> 우분투 글자만 치기만해도
<CuBric> 음 아얄씨 접속하는 화면 이니까 그럴꺼에요
<yemharc_> <-지금 질문을 혼동중
<psyco> 전에 검색했던  내용이 자동완성돼면서 현재 치고있는 글자가 씹혀버리는 현상이.
<CuBric> 아얄씨 노드 링크 누르면
<yemharc_> 자......잠시만
<yemharc_> 질문 정리를 좀 해보죠
<CuBric> 접속화면이 뜨자나요 위에 아이디 쓰고 젤밑에 알파벳 치고 들어오는
<yemharc_> 네
<CuBric> 그걸 안하고 들어 올순 없나 하는 질문이에요
<yemharc_> xchat이라면 자동접속 기능 있습니다
<CuBric> 어디에 있는데요?
<yemharc_> ctrl+s
<MK-BB> Seony
<yemharc_> 우분투 서버 선택하고
<yemharc_> 편집 눌러서 채널 입력해놓고
<yemharc_> 대화명 써놓고
<yemharc_> 아래에 [시작시 네트워크 목록 건너뛰기] 체크
<Seony> MK-BB
<CuBric> 윈도우 상에선 안되는거죠?
<yemharc_> CuBric, xchat이면 다 가지고 있는 기능일걸요
<MK-BB> Seony 흐흐 방금 CM7.0.4인가로 업데이트했는데
<yemharc_> mirc도 있는 기능이고
<psyco> 윈도우는 mirc를 많이쓰죠.
<MK-BB> 이번에 Gtalk에서 보이스챗+비디오챗 됨
<yemharc_> 자 다음 psyco 님은 뭐였죠?
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<psyco> 크롬 문제요 ^^
<yemharc_> 일단 브라우저에서 자동완성 기능때문에 입력하던게 먹힌다 라는거죠?
<yemharc_> 맞나요?
<yemharc_> ㅇㅅㅇ...
<yemharc_> psyco, 오른쪽 상단의 스패너 클릭-> 기본설정 -> (탭 열리면)환경설정 -> 양식 자동완성 클릭 해제
<yemharc_> (잠시 자리비움~)
<imsu> 됐당 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아아아
<CuBric> 그아아
<yemharc_> .
<CuBric> 센터 언제 가지 하면서 딜레마에 빠졌어요
<imsu_fox> 니나노호~~
<CuBric> 이유후웃
<imsu_fox> 닐리리야 닐리리야 니나노호~~
<CuBric> 임수님
<imsu_fox> 넹?
<CuBric> 어디 사세용
<imsu_fox> 노원 쪽이요 ^^
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 중계 상계
<CuBric> 또 머가 있드라요
<imsu_fox> ㅋㅋ 그쪽에 안살아서 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 어디신데요
<imsu_fox> 하계도 있네요 그러고 보니
<imsu_fox> 성북역 광운대 근처요
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 광운대
<CuBric> 후미진곳에 있는 대학
<imsu_fox> 네 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 거기 엄청 응달이 심하던데요
<CuBric> 겨울에도 얼름이 잘 안녹을듯한...
<imsu_fox> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 얼음
<imsu_fox> 학교 다닐 때 추워죽는줄 알았어요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 궁디가 몇번 깨지셨겠어요
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 허덧
<CuBric> 울동네에서요
<CuBric> 개콘 사인회 한데요
<CuBric> 신보라 오려낭
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이런;;;; 대중매체와 단절된 삶을 살다보니;;;;; 신보라가 누군지 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<psyco> 아
<psyco> 핑이 끊겼나보네.
<psyco> 질문만 던져놓고 답글은하나도 못봤네요.
<yemharcD> <yemharc_> psyco, 오른쪽 상단의 스패너 클릭-> 기본설정 -> (탭 열리면)환경설정 -> 양식 자동완성 클릭 해제
<kremlin_> 뭐지 계속해서 끊기넴 ;;;
<kremlin_> 양식자동완성은 꺼져있어요 ^^
<kremlin_> 예상 검색어 서비스를 사용하여 검색주소창에 입력되는 검색어 및 URL 완성도 다 껏는데.
<kremlin_> 이러니깐 답이안나오네요.
<kremlin_> 아 그리고 질문이 몇개더있어요!!
<imsu> 으흠??
<kremlin_> 제가 씽크패드를 사용해서 트랙포인트 사용때문에 pointing devices 를 깔았는데
<kremlin_> 이게 재부팅해도 계속 적용이안되네요.
<kremlin_> 항상 디세이블 시켰다가
<imsu> CuBric: 아 혹시 그 개콘에서 기상캐스터인가 그역활 한사람인가요?
<kremlin_> 다시 킨다음 버튼을 한번 바꿔줘야지만 꼭 정상작동해요
<yemharcD> kremlin_, 디바이스 관련 문제는 너무 복잡해서 말로 하면 끝이 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 아니요
<yemharcD> 저만해도 일단 유/무선 네트워크 항상 충돌나서 켤때는 유선 셧다운 시킨채로 끄고
<CuBric> 노래잘하는 개그우먼이에요
<kremlin_> 글쿤요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharcD> acer-wmi모듈이 필요 없는데 계속 로드해달라고 해서 blacklist 처리하고.........
<edogawakr> 안녕하세여 컴맹 에도가와 나왔습니다
<CuBric> 임수님
<yemharcD> APU관련 퍼포먼스 못끌어내서 커널 패치 먹여서 재컴파일하고.........
<CuBric> 방금 카드를 받았네요
<kremlin__> 계속 끊어지네 왜이러지....;;;
<imsu> CuBric: 네? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그 신보라가요
<CuBric> 수퍼스타 kbs 코너에서요
<CuBric> 갈월동의 신보라 라고 나와요
<imsu> CuBric: 아 방금 유투브에서 보니까 이 애 맞네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 웃겨 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> CuBric: 생활의 발견 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 거기도 신보라 나와요
<imsu> CuBric: 생활의 발견 다 보셨어요?
<rockadelic> 개콘 한 3개월에 한번 정도 봐주는데...생활의 발견 괜찮던데요.
<imsu> rockadelic: ㅎㅎ 전 오늘 처음 봤는데 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcD> http://imnews.imbc.com/replay/nwdesk/article/2843831_5780.html
<yemharcD> 재밌는 기술이 나왔군요
<rockadelic> 즐거운 주말 되세요.
<CuBric> 임수님
<CuBric> 전 지금 카드등록 하고 왔어요
<jangnan> 저정도는
<jangnan> 내공으로 해야지
<CuBric> ??
<CuBric> 장난님 먼데요?
<jangnan> 위에
<jangnan> url이요
<jangnan> 내공으로 용암띄우기
<jangnan> 둥둥
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 전 지금 카드등록했네요
<jangnan> 긁으세요
<CuBric> 안 긁어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<kremlin__> 음
<imsu> CuBric: 카드를 긁다니요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아니 등록을 하다니요?
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 무슨 카드이시길래 카드를 등록해요?
<Seony> 레노보 15인치 노트북이 600불이네요. Core i5, 6기가 램에 640기가 하드...
<jangnan> 해킨됩니까?
<Seony> 글쎄요...
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> jangnan: 그나저나 여기는 잘 안오시잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 예
<jangnan> 방화벽이 여길 오게하네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요. 요즘은 여기가 더 시끄러운 거 아세요? ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 그런거같아요
<jangnan> 한아얄씨는 이제 무덤
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅠ
<Seony> 아무래도 잠수부가 많으셔서.. ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 졸리는게
<jangnan> 집에가고 싶다
<jangnan> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> Seony: 안뇽하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu, 안녕못하다. 무쟈게 피곤해 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자고싶은데 잘 상황이 아니니...
<Seony> 새벽 4시에 잠자는 생활을 봄방학 이후로 계속 하고있으니...
<imsu> 케엑;;;
<imsu> 공부가 그리 빡십니까??
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 엄살이지 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나만큼 날로먹는 유학생이 어딨다고.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다만 나이가 먹어서 힘들 뿐...
<jangnan> 새벽4시에 자고 오후4시에 일어나기
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 그래도 요즘은 전공이라서 편하다고 하지 않으셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu, 그게 날로먹는다는 얘기야...
<CuBric> 하악
<CuBric> 점점늘어나고 있어요
<jangnan> 박사따시는거에요?
<Seony> jangnan: 아뇨. ㅎㅎ 학부인데요
<CuBric> 서니님
<CuBric> 나이가 어찌 되시는데용
<Seony> imsu, 데이터베이스 수업시간에 SQL 배우는데 어린애들보다야 훨씬 많이 아니까 공부 안하고도 걍 시험 치는 거지...
<Seony> CuBric: 78년생 입니다.
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 서니님하고 난 궁합도 안본다는 네살차이
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> sql
<jangnan> 오라클
<Seony> 수업은 오라클로 하긴 하는데, 어차피 데이터베이스에 대한 개념을 공부하다보니까 이건 뭐 수업시간에 맨날 채팅질이더라구요,...
<imsu> 오메
<imsu> CuBric: ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 수업시간떄 주무세요
<Seony> 엑셀로 만들어진 아주 길쭉한 시트를 데이터베이스로 테이블 나눠보래는데 이게 뭐 어려운 것도 아니니...
<CuBric> 임수님
<Seony> jangnan: 너무 자니까 눈치보여서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 흠흠 뭔지 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 지갑이 꽉차고 있음요
<imsu> CuBric: 네?\
<imsu> 지갑이 꽉 차고 있다니요?? 신용카드로요? ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 오늘 월급날에다가
<CuBric> 신용카드 까지 받은지라
<Seony> 한국에 살 때는 신용카드가 한 7장 됐었는데, 가뜩이나 카드발급 대상 1등급이라 일하는데 맨날 카드팔러 오셨던 기억이 나네요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 카드 하나만 사주세요 이러는건가요
<Seony> 그런 셈이죠. 다들 아는 처지에... 그러면서요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 외국도 신용등급 있나요
<CuBric> 어디신지 모르겟지만
<Seony> 한국에 살 때 은행원이었는데, 카드발급 신청하면 바로 나오거든요...
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 그건 정말 1순위네요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 우리도 카드를 팔아야하니까 다들 알만한 처지인데 좀 도와줍쇼 그러면서 팔아달라고 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 은행별로 카드 하나씩 거의 다 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 상부상조 카드 팔기
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 울아버지가 생전에 주택은행 다니셨드랬죠
<Seony> 게다가 은행원 같은 경우는, 카드 발급하면 1순위로 발급되기도 하지만 일단 한 번 발급되면 직접 취소하기 전까지는 카드사에서 취소시켜주지도 않죠 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 명퇴 하시고 몇년있다가 국민은행에 흡수합병되더군요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 제가 직장생활 할 시기였네요.
<CuBric> 본점 과장으로 게셨던지라
<Seony> 강서구 발산동 근처에서 일했었는데...
<CuBric> 아버지 덕을 좀 봤더랬지요
<CuBric> 주택은행 본점은 여의도
<CuBric> 였지요
<Seony> 저는 1년 수신, 1년 여신, 1년 출납 봤는데 출납 보면서 한 3년은 늙은 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 출납 보면서 자금운용까지 담당했는데 그때부터 머리가 빠지기 시작한 거 같아요
<imsu> CuBric: 월급날이시면 한턱 쏘시는 겁니까? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 임수님
<CuBric> 낼모레가 어버이 날입니다
<CuBric> 임수님은 준비하셨는지요
<imsu> 아니요;; ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<Seony> CuBric: 아 근데 CuBric님은 나이가 어찌되세요? 저보다 위이신가요?
<CuBric> 한턱이 지금 중요한게 아니랍니다
<CuBric> 네 서니님보다 위
<Seony> 오... 그러면 74년생이시군요.
<imsu> 한턱도 중요한데;; 히히
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 임수님
<CuBric> 서니님
<CuBric> 임수님 혼내줘요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 다음주에 지방에 내려가요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 지방이라면?
<imsu> 시골집 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 시골이 한두군데인가요
<CuBric> 서울 벗어나면 시골인것을요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전남으로요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 전남 드래곤즈
<CuBric> 아 어제 므흣한걸 봤어요
<imsu> 켁;;
<CuBric> 롯데월드에서
<imsu> 드래곤즈;
<imsu> 네~~]
<imsu> 므흣? 흐믓?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 그 퍼레이드 하는 걸들 있자나요
<imsu> 넹
<CuBric> 속살을 보았어요
<CuBric> 치마속 속살
<Seony> 비키니 입고 자전거 타는 것도 아닌데요 뭐... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 도끼자국을 보았는걸요
<Seony> 원피스 입고 자전거 타는 것도 여러번 보는데.. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 음푹....
<CuBric> 쑴푹
<imsu> CuBric: 노 속옷?
<CuBric> 훗
<CuBric>  상상에 맡기겠어요
<imsu> 머지 ㅋㅋ
<kremlin__> 혹시 쉘스크립에서 한글문제있으신분 없으신가요 ?
<CuBric> 크렘린님이 이 므흣한 분위기에 찬물은 얻는듯한...
<imsu> CuBric: 어린이날인데;; 애들이 그걸 봤겠군요;;;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 음;; 그걸 보려고 애들이 롯데월드 가나? ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그날 보니까
<CuBric> 연간입장권 소지한 사람 드럽게 많던데요
<imsu> 아 그래요?
<CuBric> 넹
<imsu> 연간입장권은 아무때나 갈 수 있는건가요
<imsu> ?
<CuBric> 입장권이 카드로 되있고 사진이 떡 붙어있는
<CuBric> 넹
<CuBric> 아무때나
<CuBric> 놀이기구 이용두 연간입장권 최고 등급짜리는
<CuBric> 우선적으로 탈수 있구요
<kremlin__> 눈치없이 끼어들어서 죄송 ㅎㅎ;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 크렘린님도
<CuBric> 므흣함을 즐기세요
<imsu> CuBric: 새치기 가능한건가요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 새치기?
<CuBric> 새치기 가 아니라요
<CuBric> 최고등급에선 직원이 동반해서 우선적으로 순서 잡아 줘요
<CuBric> 줄서는건 완전 무시되는거지요
<imsu> 그니깐요 새치기 가능 등급 ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 아이구 배고파
<imsu> 역시 돈;; ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 저두 그꺼 끊을까 하다가
<CuBric> 참았지요
<CuBric> 거리도 먼지라
<imsu> 웃긴거 같아요 돈으로 남의 시간을 뺏는행위 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 근데 오늘 신용카드 받은게
<CuBric> 롯데 카드라는 아이러니 함 이네요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 어제 즐거운거 보셔서;; 카드도 샤샤샥? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 카드는 발급만 받고 등록까지만 하고
<CuBric> 봉인들어가용
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 카드 신청도 안했는데
<CuBric> 저나 와서 바꿔준다 해서
<CuBric> 그러라 햇더니
<CuBric> 알아서 오네요
<imsu_fox> 아;;
<imsu_fox> 그냥 발급만 받으시는거에요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 쓸수 있지만
<CuBric> 그냥 봉인하는거죠
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu_fox> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 직금 카드만 현대2 삼성1 롯데 1
<CuBric> 곧 올지도 모를 하나 SK 까지 포함되면
<CuBric> 꽤 되는걸요
<imsu> 아;;
<imsu> 그냥 발급만 받으시는구나 정말 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 신한카드 딱 하나 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 후후
<CuBric> 카드 있으나 없으나 변함이 없기때문이지요
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 수입도 남부럽지 안고
<imsu>  흐업흐업;;; 파장을 몰고올 발언? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 파장까진 아닐걸요
<imsu> 그냥 이슈 한번 만들어보고 싶어서 내던진 발언? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그냥 이슈 도 안되요
<CuBric> 보통 월급쟁이 보단 많아서 그런거죠
<yemharcN> 아옼ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> ㅈㄹㅈㄹ 했건만 결국 야근 확정
<imsu> 히히
<yemharcN> ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 밀님
<yemharcN> ?
<imsu> yemharcN: 감축드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 전 당직이에요
<CuBric> 울지마세요
<imsu> CuBric: 쿨럭.. 당직;;
<imsu> 뭘하시길래 당직까지 스세욤/
<yemharcN> 오늘은 야근
<yemharcN> 내일은 출장
<CuBric> 겨우 야근에 우십니까
<yemharcN> ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 낼쉬고 모레쉬고
<CuBric> 임수님
<CuBric> 주말당직 입니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀님 얼루 출장을?
<CuBric> 가시나요
<imsu> CuBric: 나가수 다시 보는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그건 그다지
<imsu> 우리 재범이 형님 보려구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> CuBric, KT쪽 사람 만나러 갑니다
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 아이패드 삥뜯어 오세요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<yemharcN> 전 애플계열은 흥미가 없어요
<yemharcN> 좋은건 알겠는데
<yemharcN> 가지고 노는 맛이 없잖아요
<yemharcN> 그냥 잘 만든 윈도우 확장판 쓰는 느낌이라 재미가 없어요
<Seony> yemharcN: 그래서 저처럼 더 이상 삽질하기 싫은 사람들이 쓰게되죠.
<Seony> 삽질이고 테마고 커스터마이징이고간에 다 싫어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> cartes_desktop: 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharcN> Seony, 제가 나이먹고 모든게 귀찮아질 나이가 되면 리눅스도 그쪽 계열에 들어설거라 믿고 있습니다
<Seony> yemharcN: 근데 맥OSX의 경우는 같은 유닉스 계열이라서 나름 리눅스 쓰는 것 같은 재미를 주기도 해요.
<Seony> 커스터마이징은 안되겠지만 유닉스로서의 재미는 충분히 누릴 수 있는 셈이죠
<Seony> 구조가 좀 달라서 공부를 해야하지만...
<imsu> Seony: 너무 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 그냥 적분이나 풀래요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> Seony, 어차피 구조같은거야 좀 둘러보면서 폴더랑 파일 이름 보면 감이 오니 상관은 없는데
<Seony> imsu, 맨날 다 어렵대 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> .....역시 현재 지갑 사정상 맥의 가장 큰 단점은 가격이군요 ㅠ
<Seony> 애플코리아가 맥미니 가격 내렸다는 소리가 있더라구요... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 어렵잖아요 ㅋㅋ 아 짜증나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharcN: 혹시 Snort 다룰 줄 아세요?
<cartes_desktop> 네 임수님 안녕하세요
<cartes_desktop> 다들 안녕하세요
<Seony> cartes_desktop: 안녕하세요
<cartes_desktop> 재밌는 얘기 하고 계셨군요
<cartes_desktop> 모두들
<imsu> Seony: 모의고사 문제 푸는데요.... 이건 2학년이 못푸는건데?? 이러고 생각하는데;;;  알고보니 3학년거 잘못 뽑았네요 제길 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 1시간동안 뭐한거냐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<cartes_desktop> 고등학교요?
<Seony> imsu, ㅋㅋ 벌써 선행학습 시키는 거야?
<imsu> Seony: 제가 그냥 풀어보는 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes_desktop> 임수님한테 저도 수학수업받아야겠당 -ㅁ-
<imsu> 애들 갈켜야 하니까 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> Seony, Snort면 그... 보안 분석툴이었나 그거 말하시는?
<Seony> 네
<cartes_desktop> 다들 맥 OS 엑스라고 있는것 같은데 텐이래요
<yemharcN> 전 써본적이 없네요;;
<cartes_desktop> 로마숫자 텐
<imsu> Seony: 아... 근데;;; 약 10 분동안 이문제 어떻게 풀지?? 적분 심화 알아야 하는데;; 이러고 있었거든요;;;; 그래서 답지를 봤는데 3학년거라는 사실이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 다음 주에 집에서 기말고사를 쳐야되는데, snort하고 iptables에 대해서 문제를 몇 개 풀어야하거든요..
<yemharcN> 전 주로 그걸 설치해 주는 쪽이라
<imsu> Seony: 다시 뽑아야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 기말고사 누구한테 부탁하지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> iptables는 완전 다 까먹었는데..
<imsu> cartes_desktop: 학생은 아니시잖아요 ? ㅎㅎ 학생이신가? ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> Seony, iptables는 이쪽이 최근 자료고 정리도 잘 되 있어요
<yemharcN> http://web.mit.edu/rhel-doc/4/RH-DOCS/rhel-sg-ko-4/s1-fireall-ipt-act.html
<Seony> cartes_desktop: 텐이라고 읽는 게 맞아요. 왜냐면 OS 9 다음 버전을 로마숫자로 바꾼 거라 OS 10이죠.
<Seony> yemharcN: 제가 예전에 만들어서 돌리고 있는 iptables 정책이 있어요. 근데 그 정책을 세울 때는 알겠는데, 지금 보니까 과연 내가 이걸 한 게 맞나 싶을 정도라서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 으잌ㅋ;;;
<cartes_desktop> imsu, 학생아니에요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes_desktop> imsu, 근데 수능을 다시보던지 편입을 하던지
<cartes_desktop> 대학생이 아니라서
<cartes_desktop> 수학공부해야합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> cartes_desktop: 아 그러시구낭 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> cartes_desktop: 열심히 하셔야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_desktop> 네에.. 요새는 파이썬보고 있는데 재밌네용 말랑말랑해서
<cartes_desktop> 보기만 하기보단 더 가지고 놀아봐야할텐데
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 전 그런것도 잘 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> cartes_desktop, 말랑말랑한 걸로 따지면 쉘 스크립트만한게 없지요
<yemharcN> 까딱 잘못하면 시스템이 날아가는 쫄깃거림이 아주.............OTL
<cartes_desktop> bash 쉘스크립트 말씀하시나여?
<yemharcN> 네
<imsu> 쉘스크립트?? 어디서 들어본거 같은데;;
<cartes_desktop> 그렇군요.. 우와.. 리눅스만 잘해도 시스템관리자해서 먹고 살겠어요
<imsu> 아 혹시;;; xp 에서 .bat?
<cartes_desktop> 그것도 비슷한건데 배치파일이라 불르져
<yemharcN> imsu, 비슷합니다
<imsu> 아하;; 나도 아는 거구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 용어가 너무 어려워서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저도 드디어 아는게 나오는군요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 으 배불러
<imsu_fox> 수업하러 갑니당 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> yemharcN 님
<yemharcD> ?
<cartes> 제가 계정하나 얻을수있는 아무 리눅스 서버 있으신가요 혹시
<yemharcD> cartes, 아뇨 서버는 운영 안한지 꽤 됐어요
<cartes> 아 네 감사합니다
<ndsin> 나중에 분도님께 요청해보세요
<cartes> 네에..
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요
<xubuntu> 안녕해요(?!)
<xubuntu> 정말 희한하군요..
<xubuntu> 제 컴퓨터 그래픽카드 메모리를 알수가 없어요..
<xubuntu> can you run it사이트에선 1.5gb라고 하고..
<xubuntu> 주분투 그래픽카드 드라이버에선 1기가라고하고..
<xubuntu> cpu-z에선 512mb라고하고..
<xubuntu> 도데체 뭐지...
<xubuntu> 알수가 없군요..
<xubuntu> 에효..
<xubuntu> yemharc님..
<xubuntu> 이 왜이렇게 많으신지..
<xubuntu> 에효..에효..
<xubuntu> 이럴수가...
<xubuntu> yemharc님....!
<yemharcN> xubuntu, ?
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharcN> 왜그러세요
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> yemharcD님..은 뭐죠?
<yemharcN> Desktop
<yemharcN> Netbook
<xubuntu> 아...지금...넷북으로 챗하시나요?
<xubuntu> 음;;
<yemharcN> 후으..........
<yemharcN> 퇴근합니다.............
<drake_kr> 억
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-07
<dexion> hi
<dexion> 안녕하세요
<dexion> ÇѱÛÀÌ Àß º¸À̳ª¿ä?
<dexion> ´ë´äÀ»...
<dexion00> hi
<dexion00> dexion
<dexion> Á¢¼ÓµÇ¾î ÀÖ´Â °Ô ¸Â³ª¿ä
<dexion00> 한글
<dexion00> 안 보이네
<dexion> ÇѱÛ
<dexion00> 하이
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 부렑
<drake_kr> 크롬은 맨날 업뎃하네...
<cartes> drake_kr 님 우리집에 놀러오실래요?
<drake_kr> cartes // 읭
<cartes> 으잉;
<cartes> ㅋㅋ
<cartes> (살짝 소심;)
<drake_kr> 어제 임수랑 같이 오시지 그랬어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 흠냥..
<cartes> 몰랐어요 임수씨가 어제 드레이크님네 놀러갔나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<cartes> 또 누구누구 모였어요?
<drake_kr> 임수만 왔었어요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 아.. 그렇군요
<cartes> 아이피주소를 보니 미국에 사시나보네용
<cartes> 케이블?
<cartes> http://www.mindspring.com
<drake_kr> 아 40GB가 작구나..
<cartes> 뭐가요?
<drake_kr> 리눅스 영역을 40G로 잡았는데
<drake_kr> 좀 부족하네요
<cartes> 전 아직 얼마쓰는지 몰르겠네요
<drake_kr> #df -hal
<ndsin3> SK브로드밴드 기사도 포기하고 가는 인터넷 속도 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음?
<ndsin> 방금
<drake_kr> sk 기사들은 항상 포기함
<ndsin> SK브로드밴드에서 기사가 와서
<ndsin> 점검하다가
<ndsin> 포기하고 감 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> sk가 휴대폰은 어떤지 모르겠습니다만.. 브로드밴드는 아무래도 lg가 젤 나은듯..
<ndsin> SLA 속도측정좀 하지 말아달라는 식으로 말하곤 가시네요
<ndsin> 친절도는 좋은데 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 아픈곳 들춰낸다고?
<cartes> 하지말라그래요?
<drake_kr> u+인터넷 품질은 좋은데 싸가지는 없음
<ndsin> 그게
<ndsin> SL 속도 측정 하면 본사쪽에 기록되어서 아래로 전화와서 기사 방문 일자 잡게 되는데
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> SLA
<ndsin> 해결책이 없으니
<cartes> 전 KT로 바꾸고 싶어요
<ndsin> 저 지금 계속 속도 미달이니까
<drake_kr> 전 만족하면서 쓰고있음
<cartes> 인터넷은 원래 국영업체인 KT가 회선이 제일 좋지않나요?
<ndsin> 바꿔도 위약금 안낼텐데
<ndsin> 현금좀 받고 갈아타야대나
<drake_kr> 지역에 따라 다른듯..
<ndsin> KT가 젤 낫죠 대체로
<ndsin> 음 어쩌지
<cartes> 외국인터넷하고 연결이 잘되서 속도/핑이 잘나오는 인터넷ISP는 어느곳인가요?
<ndsin> KT임니다
<cartes> 역쉬 KT
<drake_kr> 해외는 kt
<drake_kr> apcn2에 물려있어서..
<drake_kr> 근데 전 뭐 업로드 다운로드 100M 잘 나오는 LG 불만없이 쓰고 있어요
<ndsin> N사 사고 대응 소감 - http://ykei.egloos.com/5483891
<cartes> ndsin 농협말하나요?
<ndsin> 네
<cartes> 그렇군요
<cartes> drake_kr apcn2에 물려있다니 어디에요?
<ndsin> 기사도 포기한 속도 음
<ndsin> 포맷이나 해봐야겠네
<drake_kr> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/APCN_2
<cartes> 저는 미국/캐나다 하고 연결이 잘되어야지 좋아요
<ndsin> 미국하고도 다이렉트 선로임니다
<ndsin> 밥먹고 포맷이나 해야지 헝헝
<cartes> 다들 엄청 잘아시네요
<cartes> 감사감사
<ndsin> 그래서
<ndsin> 이번 일본 지진때
<ndsin> 일본 회선 임대해서 쓰던 SKB하고 LGT는 해외 통신이 안됐었고
<ndsin> KT는 독자 망이라 잘 됨니다
<cartes> 이열..!!1
<cartes> 역쉬 KT
<ndsin> 그리고 지금은 SKB하고 LGT도 일본망 복구되기 전까지
<ndsin> KT망 임대하고 있는걸로 알고있슴
<cartes> KT 주식을 보니까
<ndsin> 근데 왜 KT망에선 빠른데 SKB나 LGT에선 느릴까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> kt가 짱인데 우리집은 lg가 잡고있어서 kt가 속도가 안나와염 ㅋ
<cartes> SKT보다 훨씬싼데
<cartes> kt 주식 좀 사놓읍시다
<ndsin> 이기회에 위약금 안물고 KT로 갈까아 카앙아응아으응ㅇ
<drake_kr> sk는 우리집에서 최대속도 40M가 채 안나와서
<cartes> MB/sec이 저한텐 중요하더라구요
<cartes> 900kb/sec이라던지
<cartes> 5.5MB/sec이라던지
<cartes> 40M면 어느정도죠?
<drake_kr> 한 5MB/s
<cartes> 저도 지금 컨버팅 해봤는데 잘나오네요
<cartes> 우분투 CD받을때 그정도 나왔는데
<cartes> 그정도 속도 면 잘나오는 편이에요..
<cartes> 100Mbps가 다들 광고하는 속도니
<drake_kr> 전 가끔 파일 다운로드 할때 11MB/s 정도 나와요..
<drake_kr> 아 가끔은 아니고 자주 다운로드 하는구나 ㅋ
<cartes> 전 국내인터넷은 아무려면 1MB/sec면 충분하다고 생각해요
<drake_kr> 40M도 답답해서 죽는데 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 고용량 다운로드를 저는 별로 안써서
<cartes> 웹디스크공유플그램
<cartes> 같은거 들어가서 마구 받아대면
<cartes> 좀 기다려야하져
<cartes> 전 아무리봐도 해외인터넷 ping 4ms이랑 300Kb/sec 정도나오면 좋겠어요
<drake_kr> 해외로 나가는게 4ms면..
<cartes> 불가능하져?
<cartes> 후덜덜
<drake_kr> 우리가 우주여행이 가능하게 될때쯤 4ms가 나오겠군요
<drake_kr> 미국은 아무리 빨라도 120ms정도일테고..
<drake_kr> 일본이 한 55ms
<drake_kr> 빠르면 빠를수록 불안정하고..
<cartes> 텔넷이 빨리되면 좋잖아요
<drake_kr> 핑이 빠르다고 텔넷이 빠른건 아니에요
<cartes> ssh서버가 미국에 있거든요
<drake_kr> qos라던가.. 여러가지 상황이란게 있기때문에..
<drake_kr> 미국같은경우 200ms정도 나오는 회선을 많이 쓸텐데요
<drake_kr> 케이블 인터넷 찌라시가 왔네
<drake_kr> 160M 진짜 나오려나
<cartes> 그렇군요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<cartes> 안녕
<cartes> 하세요 임수님
<imsu> 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<bundo> 헤헤
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하세요;;
<jincreator> bundo님, imsu님, 안녕하세요,
<jincreator> ,->.
<bundo> 안트로이드임ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그래서 오타가 난거군요.
<bundo> 헤헤
<imsu> jincreator: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 안드로이드용 irc 앱은 뭐가 좋나요?
<imsu> 전 andchat
<imsu> ㅎ
<bundo> 같은거에요
<jincreator> 음...드디어 도서관에서도 한irc 접속을 할 수 있겠군요.
<jincreator> 오, 광고도 없네요.
<bundo> 히히
<jincreator> 잘 되네요. 좋은 앱 소개 감사합니다.
<imsu> jincreator: 전 잘 쓰지도 않아서 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 도서관에서 irc 포트를 막아놔서 한irc 접속을 그동안 못했거든요.
<jincreator> 다행히 ollehwifi가 있어서 스마트폰은 접속이 되네요.
<drake_kr> 올레~
<jincreator> drake_kr님, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 이제 리눅스에 40G는
<drake_kr> 적은 용량이군요.. 젠장..
<drake_kr> 조물주님 어서와요
<jincreator> 리눅스 파티션 15GB T.T
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 제가 지금 사용중인게 23GB
<jincreator> 전 대신 보통 파일보관은 외장하드에 합니다.
<jincreator> 급할때는 윈도 파티션에 잠시 넣어놓기도 하고요.
<jincreator> 문서파일이야 용량 얼마 안하니까요.
<drake_kr> 물론 데이터파일은 다른 파티션에 들어가죠..
<hanbin973> 11.04 업데이트를 하는데 =.= 예전에는 별로 걸리지도 않았던 " 소프트웨어 채널을 수정하는중 " 에서 하드디스크를 엄청나게 긁으면서 5분째 끌고 있습니다.
<hanbin973> 이거 이상한거 아닌가요 =.=?
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 웬지 10.10부터 많이 긁던데..
<hanbin973> ' 소프트웨어 채널을 수정하는중 ' 에서 지금 6분째 ㄷ
<drake_kr> 저장소땜에 그러시는건가
<hanbin973> sources.list 수정하는게 그렇게 오래 걸리나요 =.= ;;
<drake_kr> 오래걸리진 않는데 귀찮죠
<jincreator> ppa가 어디인데요?
<hanbin973> 헐퀴
<hanbin973> 이상한 에러가 뜨면서 멈췄습니다. 내용이 뭐냐면
<hanbin973> 업그레이드에 필요한 의존성을 계산할 수 없습니다.
<hanbin973> E: 문제를 바로 잡을 수 없습니다. 망가진 고정 패키지가 있습니다.
<hanbin973> 음냐 =.=
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 저장소를 한번 바꿔boa요
<hanbin973> firefox 가 고정인데. 고정 어떻게 풀더라
<hanbin973> 이거 어짜피 컴팔해서 제가 설치한거라 =.=
<drake_kr> 헐
<jincreator> 드디어 PGO 빌드에 성공한건가요?
<drake_kr> 고수다
<hanbin973> 성공이야 예전에 했는데. 벤치마크 프로그램을 알게되서 점수 돌려보니 더 낮게 나와서 골때려요 -=.=
<hanbin973> 그래도 이미지 랜더링만 극강이라 걍 쓰는중..
<hanbin973> 여하튼 ... 고정하는 방법은 알겠는데 패키지 고정해제는 어케하죠 ?
<jincreator> http://bundo.tistory.com/46
<hanbin973> 풀었다
<hanbin973> 다시 시도
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17138 오 쿨하네
<hanbin973> 일단 리붓하고 다시 시도 ㅋ
<jincreator> soc님의 경우 과거 글은 우분투와 관련된 내용이었는데 어째서 갑자기 이런 알수없는 글을 올리셨는지 모르겠네요. 해킹당했나???
<drake_kr> 사정이 있겠죠 뭐
<hanbin973> 이래도 실패하면 난 몰라. 데이터 파티션 따로 있으니 포맷해뿌고 다시 시작해야지
<hanbin973> 냠냠
<drake_kr> emerge world ㄱㄱ
<hanbin973> 또 안되는거 같은데 =.=
<hanbin973> 또 같은 에러네요. 돌겠슴다.
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<jincreator> 그럼 아예 파이어폭스 패키지를 지우고 다시 해보지 그래요...라기보다는 망가진 고정 패키지가 파이어폭스 하나뿐인가요?
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 고정된 망가진 패키지라길레
<hanbin973> 고정된걸 날렸죠 =.=
<jincreator> firefox  패키지만 재설치해보지그래요?
<hanbin973> 일단은 해볼게요
<hanbin973> 또 안되면 나 돌아버릴거야 ㅜ
<hanbin973> 실패인듯 =.=
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/kykpower85/70084052251 와 진짜 열받겠다
<bundo> 드라케 너무 뭐라고  하지마세유 ㅎ ㅎ
<hanbin973> 예전에 뽐뿌 받아서 오좀니아 살뻔했는데 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 살앗군요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 분도님. 네티 업그레이트가 안됩니다. ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 난 진져임 ㅎ
<hanbin973> ... 그건 안드로이드잖아요 ㅜ
<bundo> 2.3
<hanbin973> 2.4 도 진저죠 ㄷ
<jincreator> 후후후...레퍼런스의 위엄, Nexus S
<jincreator> 2.4가 왜 진저죠?
<hanbin973> 원래 그래요
<hanbin973> 2.0 이랑 2.1 도 똑같은 이클레어
<jincreator> 아이스크림 샌드위치라는데...
<hanbin973> 진짜 망했다. 돌겟네 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 그건 3 일걸요
<jincreator> 3는 허니컴
<drake_kr> 음?
<jincreator> 게다가 3는 이미 출시도 되었죠.
<bundo> 음2.3.3 이군요
<hanbin973> 그런가 =.=
<jincreator> 안드로이드 사이트 들어가면 안드로봇이 벌 모양으로 되어 있습니다.
<hanbin973> 아 업데이트 안되니까 미치겟돠~
<hanbin973> 망가진 패키지가 있어야 고칠거 아냐 =.=
<jincreator> 어떤 패키지가 망가졌는지 안알려주나요?
<hanbin973> 네
<drake_kr> 성큰콜로니 깔아놓으니까 밴시로 오네 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 시냅틱에 들어가면 망가진 패키지도 없습니다.
<jincreator> 전 11.04 설치가 부트로더 설치중에 멈춰서(UEFI 사용하는지라...) 강제로 재부팅했더니 시냅틱이 망가진 패키지를 찾는 명령어를 가르쳐주던데요.
<hanbin973> 시냅틱에는 확실히 없어요.
<jincreator> 그거 치니 뭐가 망가졌으니 이거 고칠건데 진행할거냐고 물어서 진행해서 현재는 잘쓰고 있습니다.
<hanbin973> 망가진 패키지가 있다면 APT 작동할때 에러가 나야하죠
<bundo> Jin  전번문자줘
<bundo> 010 9069 9653
<drake_kr> http://toondosi.nate.com/goWebtoon.jsp?title_id=1001538971&content_id=1001539331 이거 재밌네요
<bundo> 에휴 커으노든ㅅ어
<jincreator> 저요?
<hanbin973> 아오 빡친다. 왜 안되는거야 ㅜㅜ
<kbundo> jincreator, 쿼리
<jincreator> 앞의 k자는 뭔가요?
<hanbin973> 해결해주실 수 잇는 분은 안계신건가 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> kang bundo 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> natuur는 조안나골드보다 비싼데 조안나골드보다 맛이 없어요 어떻게 된거죠
<hanbin973> 그런데 dvd-rw 는 usb 처럼 읽고 쓰는거 다되죠?
<drake_kr> 쓸때 한방에 써야죠
<hanbin973> 무슨 뜻인가요?
<hanbin973> 그럼 예를 들어 700 메가로 쓰면 700로 쫄아드나요?
<drake_kr> 중간중간 writing을 못 한다는 뜻이에요
<hanbin973> ㄷ...
<hanbin973> 아 dvd 써서 업글도 못하겟고 =.= 공cd 는 없고
<drake_kr> 사용할라믄 전체 지우기를 해야 함..
<hanbin973> 전체 지우기? 그렇다면 우분투 라이브시디 구운담에 포맷하면 돌아오나요?
<drake_kr> usb가 가장 편할텐데..
<hanbin973> 없어요. usb 같은거..
<hanbin973> ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 여하튼 그럼 되나요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 미디어가 RW인거죠?
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> rw 입니다.
<drake_kr> 그럼 지우고 사용하고 맘에안들면 지우고.. 뭐 그런식으로 쓰시면 됨미다
<hanbin973> 나이스
<hanbin973> 그런데 dvd 포맷은 어케하나요?
<drake_kr> 음.. 제가 DVD롬 안쓴지 5년이 넘어서..
<hanbin973> 굽자 구워. 비우기하니까 걍 되네요
<jincreator> 근데 네로는 RW를 일반 저장매체처럼 사용하는 기술이 있는 것 같던데...In어쩌구저쩌구해서...
<hanbin973> 브라세로 잇는데요 뭐 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 확실히 dvd 가 속도는 빠르군요.
<hanbin973> usb 3.0 으로 언제 완전히 넘어가나 ㅜ
<jincreator> 인텔과 애플의 라이트닝과의 경쟁 결과에 따라 달렸겠죠.
<hanbin973> 그건 뭐죠
<jincreator> 라이트피크였나?
<drake_kr> 1394 II?
<hanbin973> 다 굽고 마치는중에서 왜 이렇게 오래 걸린데 =.=
<hanbin973> 오늘 꿈은 좋았는데 일은 안풀린다. ( 딱 아침에 대박 운 좋았던거 제외하면 )
<hanbin973> =.=
<jincreator> 제 경험의 경우 그거 에러났는데(검사였나?) 동작은 잘 하더군요.
<hanbin973> 이제 끝났고 체크섬 만든다네요
<hanbin973> 냠냠
<jincreator> http://www.apple.com/kr/thunderbolt/
<drake_kr> 히카리네
<hanbin973> 전 재부팅합니당~
<jincreator> 시스템프로그래밍과 임베디드 차이가 많은가요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 그닥
<jincreator> 임베디드가 시스템 프로그래밍보다는 보다 깊이있는 분야인가요?
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 요새의 임베디드란 뭔지 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 프로그래밍 소양도 PC용이랑 별다를게 없고
<drake_kr> 프로그래밍은 목적을 위한 과정인데
<drake_kr> 그 과정이 별차이가 없어요
<jincreator> 음...알듯말듯하네요...
<drake_kr> 임베디드를 할 것인가? 가 아니라 뭘 할 것인가? 가 중요하죠
<hanbin973> 컴퓨터는 포맷하는 중이고 저는 이렇게 놋북으로 노는중 =.=
<jincreator> 저장소 바꾸고 설치해야 하는 거 알죠? 안그러면 한글팩 안깔립니다.
<drake_kr> 제3의 물결
<hanbin973> 앨빈 토플러
<hanbin973> 저 업글 하는게 아니고 데이터 파티션 남기고 포맷하는중인데요
<jincreator> 포맷 후 설치할때 이야기입니다. 음...지나친 참견이었나요? 그렇다면 미안합니다.
<hanbin973> 전 사실 진 크레이터님의 말씀이 무슨 예긴지 이해불가 =.=
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<hanbin973> 설치 끝났네요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 그러니까, 보통 설치 과정에서 저장소에서 한국어 언어 파일을 가져와서 설치하는데 지금 카이스트 서버가 며칠째 나가있어 다른 저장소에서 한국어 언어 파일을 가져오도록 해야 한다는 말이었습니다. 근데 요즘에는 설치 과정에서 자동으로 저장소를 검색하는 것 같기도 하네요.
<hanbin973> 음냐;; unity 모르겟네요 ㅜㅜ 너무 이상하다... 일단 컴퓨터는 껏네요. 다음에 시간되면 세팅하고 그놈깔렵니다.
<hanbin973> 컴퓨터가 깨끗해지니 웬지 제 마음도 맑아진거 같아요. ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 컴퓨터가 지저분해서 내 마음도 지저분한건가
<jincreator> 혹시 반대 아닌가요?
<jincreator> 주인을 닮아가는 컴퓨터...
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 두번 죽이시네여?
<jincreator> 노, 농담입니다.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 이미 수습 불가
<jincreator> hanbin973 지금도 멀티코어 vlc 컴파일 하나요?
<hanbin973> 그거 이제 제가 컴파일안해도 다른사람이 해주던데요
<jincreator> mplayer에서는 멀티코어 스레딩을 이제 공식적으로 지원하더군요. 그래서 vlc도 자체적으로 지원하나 싶었는데...
<jincreator> 근데 그 착한 다른사람이 누군가요?
<shriekout> 착한 다른 사람?
<shriekout> 저요?
<shriekout> =33
<jincreator> shriekout 닉이 등록이 안되있나보네요. 원래는 다른 사람이 사용하는데 오늘 착한 다른 사람이 우연히 같은 닉으로 접속한 걸 보면...
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> =ㅅ=
<jincreator> ^^;
<ndsin> 아
<shriekout> 어
<ndsin> 벼개 세탁기 안넣었네
<ndsin> 어쩌지
<shriekout> 그냥 빠세요
<shriekout> 입으로 =3
<ndsin> 으
<ndsin> 그래야겠음
<ndsin> 낼름내륾
<ndsin> 안그래도 제 침 범벅거걱ㄱ
<ndsin> 아닌가 자면서 침은 잘 안흘리나
<shriekout> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 역시
<drake_kr> 티끌은 모아봐야 티끌밖에 안되는군요
<ndsin> 노투북 사고싶당
<drake_kr> Z138?
<hanbin973> 그런데 잠깐, 전 vlc 를 멀티코어로 컴팔한적은 없는거 같은데요 ??
<ndsin> 무슨 제품인가요 Z138은
<hanbin973> va api 넣어서 한적은 잇는뎀
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 쫌 좋군요
<ndsin> 300만원의 값어치는 없지만...
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요.
<jincreator> 제 컴이 va api가 안되서 헷갈린 모양이네요.
<ndsin> 지금 두 제품 놓고 비교 중이에요. 도시바꺼
<ndsin> http://shopping.naver.com/detail/detail.nhn?cat_id=01140305&nv_mid=5752914729&frm=nv_model 하고 국내엔 미출ㄹ시인 레노버 x220.. 스펙은 뭐 둘다 비슷 가격도 비슷할듯...
<MK-BB> bundo: 지금 11.04로 업글하는중
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 10.10 에서 11.04로 가면
<MK-BB> unity로 바뀌나요?
<hanbin973> 진님, 네 그런데 바꾸면 되요
<hanbin973> 도로...
<ndsin> vmware에 설치했더니 하드웨어 지원 안한다며 그놈으로 뜨던데
<hanbin973> 진크리에이터님
<jincreator> 네.
<hanbin973> vlc 1.2 부터 mt 가 기본이레요
<MK-BB> 휴
<MK-BB> bundo: ping
<jincreator> 오, 그렇게 예전부터 지원을!
<hanbin973> 비디오랜 아얄씨에서 흔적을 찾앗습니당
<jincreator> 음...그런 좋은 건 공식 사이트에 잘 보이게 올려놔야지 irc에서 자기들끼리만 말하면 어떻해...
<kbundo> MK-BB & hanbin973 그냥 둘다 프로요 써
<MK-BB> kbundo: 흠 -_-)
<kbundo> 어버이날 전야인데 좀 편하자고
<MK-BB> 전 진저브레드
<MK-BB> 하하하
<kbundo> 나두 어버이임 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<MK-BB> 전 CM7 씀
<MK-BB> kbundo: 저 지금 10.10 에서 11.04로 ㄷ업글중
<kbundo> 업글하면 폭싹함
<kbundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 엥/
<MK-BB> 새로 설치해야함?
<kbundo> 코분투는 잘됨
<kbundo> 네
<drake_kr> 음? 분도님이 왜 KDE버전임?
<MK-BB> 흠
<kbundo> 코분투는 업데이트 하면 잘됨
<MK-BB> kbundo: 64bit cobuntu도 만들어주셈
<kbundo> drake_kr bundo 말인가요 그거 안드로이드 접속 이에요
<drake_kr> 아.
<jincreator> K가 KDE라는 고정관념은 버리세요. Kernel이 KDE용은 아니잖아요? 출처 : Kompozer 사이트
<MK-BB> 아 그냥 11.04 새로 다운받아서 설치할까
<MK-BB> 흠
<kbundo> 아 마져 ㅋ
<kbundo>  kbundo 는 강분도 임
<kbundo> 크번도
<jincreator> 전 한번도 배포판 업그레이드를 한 적이 없습니다. 6개월마다 파티션 포맷하고 클린설치했죠.
<drake_kr> kde 분도 아니었구나~~~
<kbundo> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 흠 지금 그럼 다시 설치 고고씽
<MK-BB> ㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> 저도 포맷했씁니다.
<hanbin973> 데이터 파티션 분리 하니까 정말 좋네요
<hanbin973> 전 10 분전에 설치끝 ㅋ
<kbundo> 내가 국회가서 15세로 술파는거 법 바꿔야징
<kbundo> 쩝
<kbundo> 아들 술 못사오고 .. 이런 심부럼 못시키고... 쩝
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 맥주는 15세가 적정연령 아닌가
<jincreator> 음...좋은데요? <---미성년자
<hanbin973> 저도 미성년자
<hanbin973> 15살
<hanbin973> 중2
<drake_kr> 소주 이상은 성인이 되어야 마시는게 맞지만..
<drake_kr> 그나저나 성인의 기준이 나이라니.. 쩝
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 맥주도 엄연히 술인데 헐
<jincreator> 윽! 도서관 시간 다되서 이만 들어갑니다...
<hanbin973> 보편적인 기준이 나이밖에 없잖아요
<ndsin> 맥주를 좋아하는 사람으로서 헐
<cartes> 15살이면 덮치고 싶..
<ndsin> 맥주먹고 취하는 성인은 성인도 아닌가!!(버럭버럭)
<kbundo> hanbin973 아이큐로 하면 어떨까 ?
<ndsin> 15살이면 꼬맹이임
<ndsin> 헐
<kbundo> 난 35살도 꼬맹이로 보임 ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아이큐
<drake_kr> 두자리숫자
<drake_kr> -ㅅ-
<hanbin973> 아이큐라 =.=
<hanbin973> 아이큐는 정신연령하고는 그닥 상관없지 않을까요?
<kbundo> 나 아이큐 테스트 스마트 폰으로 했더니....
<kbundo> 쩝
<cartes> 저는 고등학교졸업하면 그래도 건성으로라도 저기요 뭐하지마세요..
<MK-BB> kbundo: 지금 쩝 다운중
<MK-BB> 11.04
<kbundo> "개훈련소 가서 다시 해보래유!"
<cartes> 이렇게 존댓말 써줬으면 좋겠어요
<kbundo> "않자"  "참어 " 굴러 등등
<drake_kr> 앉아 인나 앉아 인나 굴러 날어
<kbundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 이번에 우분투 갈면
<hanbin973> 참.. 학벌로 성인을 정할 수도 없잖어 =.= 그러면 송유근은 30살인가 =.=
<cartes> 저 논산훈련소 가야하는데, 그런거 하나용..
<drake_kr> 읭
<MK-BB> 완전 퍼팩트 하게 해놔야지
<MK-BB> 흐흐
<hanbin973> 그런데 저 질문 있어요!
<drake_kr> 논산이면 총 사들고 가셔야겠네요
<hanbin973> 만약에 현역을 안뛰면 예비군도 안하나요?
<kbundo> hanbin973 그럴껄
<drake_kr> 보충역이라도 예비군은 뜁니다..
<kbundo> 아 동원 안하죠?
<cartes> 제 아는삶 보충역병특했는데 예비군가더군요
<drake_kr> 동원도 해요
<kbundo> 헉!
<hanbin973> 그럼 연구원도 ?
<kbundo> 나 군종병출신인데... 스님들 하고 동원 받았심
<kbundo> 쩝
<drake_kr> 학교에 소속되어 있으면
<kbundo> 스님 펜티 머게요 ?
<drake_kr> BYC
<hanbin973> 삼촌한테 전화하면 확실할듯 ㄷ
<kbundo> 백양 ,,, ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 전 그럼 포멧하구 오겠습니다
<drake_kr> 학교 댕기믄 8시간짜리 동원 받을거에요
<kbundo> MK-BB 폰도 같이 포멧해요
<MK-BB> 시끄럼
<hanbin973> 그렇군요. 삼촌도 그일을 하시겠군 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> kbundo: Cm7 완전 좋음
<cartes> kbundo님이 강분도님 이신가요?
<MK-BB> kbundo: CM7.0.3 씀
<hanbin973> 디자이어 Z 국내 출시 안할려나 ㅜㅜ
<kbundo> 저는 "크번도" 입니더
<hanbin973> 디자이어 Z 정발하면 지를 수 있는데.. 쿼티 + HTC 얼마나 좋아 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> MK-BB, did you get the money?
<cartes> kbundo님 혹시나 하고 여쭤봐도 될만하려는게 있어요 하나..
<kbundo> 연예상담이면오케이입니다.
<kbundo> 운명 사주 가능합니다. 철학 석사임
<hanbin973> 파코즈에서는 MIUI 가 인기던데요. 제가 써봤을때, 아이폰과 센스의 적절한 결합?
<hanbin973> 저희 아버지는 철학 박사에 평생 동양철학만 한거 같던데 점 못치던데요 ㄷ
<drake_kr> 관상은요?
<kbundo> 점은 되요
<kbundo> 근데 점은요 여자만 봐줘요
<kbundo> 점 갯수 세어 주기 ^^;
<drake_kr> 아.
<kbundo> 에고 하이개그 고만해야징 나도 춥네요흐흐
<drake_kr> 쇼핑할 때 발휘하는 여자의 에너지를 이용하면 영구기관의 꿈도 현실이 될 수 있을까요?
<cartes> 분도님, 저기.. 아무대나 리눅스시스템 계정하나만 주실수 있으실려나요?
<Ponics> 분도님 / 전에 보내드린 사이트 주소 정도면 될런지요 ?
<kbundo> drake_kr  우주여행중 균형 깨지는 에너지 이용하세요 !! ㅋㅋㅋ
<kbundo> Ponics 굿
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 분도님 / 도메인은 저걸로 하려고 합니다...
<kbundo> 네 탁월한 결정입니다.
<cartes> kbundo, 역쉬 않되겠죠? ㄷㄷ
<kbundo> cartes 질문한거 없는데?
<kbundo> 그냥 타자 쳐보세요 알면 누가 답하겠죠
<cartes> kbundo 질문아니고 그냥 부탁 이었어요
<Ponics> 분도님 / ㅋ 리눅스 계정 하나 있으면 달라는 질문이였습니다.. ㅋ
<kbundo> 흠 부탁이라 해보세요
<hanbin973> mk 님 잘되시고 잇나요?
<MK-Android> 흐흐흐흐
<hanbin973> 그런데 mk 님, 퍼듀 공대 다니세요?
<hanbin973> ㄷ????
<MK-Android> 지금 usb로 굽는중
<MK-Android> 넵 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> MK-Android, did you get the money?
<Seony> hanbin973: mk는 공대가 아니라 상대.
<MK-Android> 아직 흐흐
<hanbin973> 아 그렇군요. 그런데 상대면 경영대랑 다른건가요 같은건가요 ?
<kbundo> Seony 요즘 리더 메일 좀 북적대서 보기 좋쵸 ?
<MK-Android> Seony 상대는 뭐임 공대는 뭐고
<kbundo> ㅋㅋㅋ 스펨 심함 ㅎ
<Seony> hanbin973, 상경대학이란 말이 경영대를 포함하고 있으니 같다고 봐야겠죠.
<Seony> MK-Android, Business college
<Ponics> 분도님 / 훔.. 일단 계시판은 다 붙였습니다... 최신글 만 디자인 하면 될듯 합니다..
<kbundo> cartes 부탁은 제가 가능하면 들어 줄테니 이야기 해보십시오
<MK-Android> ㅡ.ㅡ
<hanbin973> 글쿤요. 미국에서 인터넷 속도는 한국과 비교해서 어느 정돈가요=.=?
<Seony> MK-Android, 상대(상경대) = business college, 공대(공과대) = engineering college
<Seony> hanbin973: 1/10 정도요
<Seony> 그나마 1/10 정도면 빠른 편
<MK-Android> 분도 우리학교 인턴ㅅ 빠름
<hanbin973> 음.. 가벼운 사이트들은 잘 돌아가겠군요
<Seony> 그래서 플래시로는 사이트 잘 안만들죠.
<Seony> 아직도 모뎀 쓰는데가 있으니까...
<kbundo> MK-Android 인턴이 빠르면 춤학교 인가 ?
<MK-Android> 속도 보여드릴께요
<hanbin973> 그곳은 천국이군요. =.=;;
<drake_kr> 모뎀!
<drake_kr> 전 1200bps 모뎀으로 입문을 하였습니다.
<MK-Android> 우리학교 백본이 30G던가 눔을거임
<kbundo> 오 난 4800인데...
<Ponics> 모뎀... 모뎀...
<Seony> MK-Android, 학교니까 그렇겠죠. 지금 여기서는 집에서 쓰는 인터넷 얘기하는 거에요.
<Ponics> 1200 짜리 오래간만에 듯는....
<hanbin973> 학교꺼는 더 좋나요?
<Seony> MK-Android, 학교 인터넷 암만 빠르다고 자랑해봐야, 한국 집에서 쓰는 인터넷 얘기하면 아마...
<MK-Android> 그거랑 비교해도됨
<Seony> hanbin973: 대학에서 쓰는 라인인데 아무래도 좋겠죠.
<cartes> kbundo, 저기 실례지만 부탁이있는데, 국내에 있는 리눅스서버 계정 하나 만들어주실수있나요?
<hanbin973> 뭐 한국에서도 VDSL 잇던데요 뭐. 아직도 .. 노후
<kbundo> cartes  MK 군에게 부탁해보세요 서버 3개임
<hanbin973> 노후된 주택에 함 가본적이 잇는데 존재해요. 무서버라..
<MK-test> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1285329836.png
<hanbin973> 그런데 아무나 저에게 웹에 50 메가 공간을 제공해주실 수 없나요?
<Seony> MK-test, 저게 학교에요? 근데 왜 저리 느려요?
<MK-test> 흠
<hanbin973> 헐. 엄청 빠르네. 우리집이랑 삐까친다
<MK-test> Seony:  지금 라우터 껴서 그럼
<MK-test> 라우터 빼면
<hanbin973> 핑은 우리집이 낫네
<MK-test> 100/100 나옴
<MK-test> 흠
<drake_kr> 흠
<Seony> MK-test. 참고로, 나 미국 오기 5년 전에 700메가 다운로드하는데 1분 20초 걸렸어요. OK? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 지금은 160Mbps 설치할까 생각중인데..
<Seony> MK-test: 그것도 우리 집에서 한 달에 3만원짜리 인터넷으로..
<MK-test> Seony: 지금 방금 11.04 받는데 전 1:45정도 걸림
<MK-test> 흠
<kbundo> cartes 본인 소유 서버는 1개 뿐이고 내부망에서만 접속 되는 서버 뿐입니다.
<cartes> kbundo 아 그렇군요
<kbundo> ^^;
<Seony> 음... 나도 서버가 하나 있긴 한데 리눅스가 아니므로 패스 ㅎㅎ
<MK-test> hanbin973: 그런건 그냥 공짜 호스팅
<MK-test> 스세요
<MK-test> 라우터 빼고 해볼까
<MK-test> 흠
<kbundo> cartes 우분투 유저중 제 3번쨰 제자사 상호인데요
<MK-test> -_-)
<Seony> 음... 나도 제자 한 명 키워볼까...
<cartes> MK-test님 혹시 bash shell account하나만 얻을수 있을까요? 리눅스학습용이에요
<Seony> 한 명 키웠는데 지금 너무 많이 커서...
<MK-test> Seony: 본인부터 흠
<MK-test> cartes:  서버가 없어서.흠
<Seony> MK-test: 내가 왜요?
<MK-test> 흠
<cartes> 아..
<kbundo> cartes 우분투 유저중 제 3번째 제자가 상호인데요 상호 무료 호스팅 주소 어찌 되드라 음
<MK-test> shworks.com 아님?
<cartes> 써니, 저 제자 해도 될까요? 리눅스공부할려구요...
<drake_kr> 음
<MK-test> kbundo: 흠 아흠.....
<kbundo> cartes  http://www.shworks.com/
<Seony> cartes: ㅎㅎ 제가 볼 때는 누구 제자할만큼 모르시지 않는 거 같던데요
<kbundo> cartes 우선 저기 부터 이용해 보세요
<MK-test> 전 그럼 다시 휘리릭
<cartes> Seony, weechat,irrsi사용법도 전혀모르고 리눅스에 기본밖에 몰라요
<MK-test> 흐흐
<MK-test> cartes: irssi 사용법은 흠 제블로그에도 있을텐데요ㅗ
<cartes> IRC콘솔클라이언트는 그냥 예를 든거구요;;
<Seony> 그럼 APA style로 resume 제출하세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> (농담인 거 알죠?_
<MK-Android> 흠 apa ㅡㅡ 누가 구거씀
<cartes> 꿀꺽했음
<drake_kr> apa?
<cartes> 논문 규격이에요
<Seony> MK-Android, 울학교 DB 교수가 final paper를 apa로 제출하라던데?
<cartes> 심리학학회
<cartes> 미국심리학학회 논문규격인듯
<MK-Android> 우리는 mla인대 흠
<MK-Android> Seony, purdue owl 모름?  유명한데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes> 허접 하지만 하나 보여드리렉요
<Seony> MK-Android, 그거야 교수마다 원하는 게 다르니까 다 다른 거고... APA랑 MLA는 vi와 emacs 같은 건데...
<cartes> 아 나알아
<cartes> owl 거기 MLA tutorial로 가봤어요
<cartes> 1학년때
<Seony> MK-Android: purdue owl 모르는 사람이 어딨어요. 나 거기서 숙제 몇 번 베껴서 냈는데 ㅋㅋ
<MK-Android> ㅡㅡ
<kbundo> cartes 예전에요 만3년전 IDC에 있는 서버 누가 관리해달라고 주길래..
<kbundo> 그거로 주변인들 무료 계정 주다가 개피 보았어요
<Seony> 나중에 final project로 하나 써서 내요. owl 오픈해도 좋은가...에 대해서 ㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 보드 나가고 사람들 나한테 아우성이고
<kbundo> 주인은 안고치고 ..쩝
<kbundo> MK-Android 구게 누군지 아남 박모씨?
<Seony> 아... 나도 맥미니 colo 하고싶다...
<Ponics> 분도님 / ㅋㅋ 경력 이력서 와 자기 소개서를 보내 달라고 하내요.. ㅋㅋ 쓸것이... 쩝.. ㅋㅋ
<MK-Android> 아 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-Android> 박모씨 ㅎㅎㅎ
<kbundo> Ponics 머 정부일이 다 문서임 쩝
<MK-Android> 저 사기꾼만든 박모씨
<Ponics> 분도님 / 그러게염.. ㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 나도 그래서 리눅에 아래하 한글 깔아 쓰잖아유 쩝
<MK-Android> Kbundo 기억나죠 저사기꾼 만든사람인데
<Ponics> 분도님 / 아.. 월요일날 보내줄까 합니다... 약간 고민을 해봐야 할듯 합니다... 아.. 문서는 MS 워드 2007 버전 이더군요.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 下 한글이라니
<kbundo> 암튼 그거 잘지원해봐요 Ponics 스펙으로 좋은듯함
<Ponics> 강분도 / 넵... 해봐야죠머.. ㅋ
<kbundo> 나중 정부사업 할떄... 스펙됨
<Ponics> 분도님 / 네넵...
<MK-Android> ㅡ.ㅡ
<MK-Android> 지금 11.04 설치중
<Ponics> 분도님 / 인천 리눅동 사이트가 어케 되나효 ?
<Seony> ilug.or.kr
<kbundo> 하하 서니님이 내 선배이심
<cartes> Ponics님이 강남성형외과 의사분이라고 했져?
<MK-Android> http://twitpic.com/4uhjof
<MK-Android> ㅡ.ㅡ
<kbundo> cartes 그건 하노스
<cartes> 아..ㅋㅋ [..]
<Seony> kbundo: 인동형이랑 경섭형보고 irc에 닉 좀 박아두라고 해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 참 인동이 하고 카카오톡하다 승질나서 전화했는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 이번에 세미나 못하면 나가 죽으라고 했심 쩝
<kbundo> 400까지 지원 가능한데 ㅎ헤
<Ponics> cartes님 / 아닌데요. 나이만 많고 재미도 없고 감동도 없는 백수 입니다.
<MK-Android> 분도 카톡아이디 뭐심
<MK-Android> 추가하게
<kbundo> MK-Android 모름 그냥 페북인가 구글로 추가됨 쩝
<MK-Android> ㅡ.ㅡ
<kbundo> 그리고 카톡서 아는척 말자고
<MK-Android> 왜요
<MK-Android> 흠
<MK-Android> 전추가안될거임 얼굴책에 제번호 표시안되서
<drake_kr> 지금 폴더폰 쓰면 막장인가요?
<Ponics> 슬라이드 쓰는 사람 많슴다..
<Ponics> 폴더폰은 그래도 아직 쌩생 함다..
<drake_kr> 근데
<drake_kr> 폴더폰도 한달에 13000원 쓴다면 안 주는군요
<cartes> 드레이크님은 막장
<cartes> ===3=3
<Ponics> 한달에 13000원 이면... 그건좀...
<Ponics> 기본 요금 이라는 뜻인데..
<cartes> 절약 참 잘하네요
<cartes> 담백한 라이프스타일
<drake_kr> 친구들이 전부 skype로 전화 합니다..
<cartes> 스마트폰 스카이프요?
<cartes> 통신망장사들이 완전 싫어하겠네요
<Seony> 스카이프가 페북에 넘어갈 것 같더라구요
<cartes> 옛것은 지고 새것이 떠오르는군요
<drake_kr> 한국 스카이프는 계속 옥션인가..
<imsu> 킁킁
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 돌겠
<cartes> 왜여?
<imsu> drake_kr: 왜요?? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 일이 손에 안 잡혀..
<imsu> 으잉??
<MK-Ubuntu> kbundo, 흠
<MK-Ubuntu> 설치긑
<MK-Ubuntu> 끝
<MK-Ubuntu> kbundo, 아직도 AA 설정 다새로해야함?
<MK-Ubuntu> 흠 귀차니즘.ㅠ
<MK-Ubuntu> 폰트 마추기 힘들군요
<Ponics> 외쿡에서는 당근 스카이페 ... 항쿡에서는 핸드뽕 요금 왕창~!
<kbundo> 아 페북에서 장난치기 잘안되넹 쩝
<cartes> poke 하기 말씀하시나여?
<MK-Ubuntu> kbundo, 흠
<MK-Ubuntu> kbundo, 폰트 바꾸는거 어케하지요?
<MK-Ubuntu> anti-alias 설정하는거
<kbundo> 제어판 글꼴
<MK-Ubuntu> 이제 그걸로 하면됨?
<MK-Ubuntu> 예전엔
<kbundo> 시직 눌러서
<kbundo> 제어판 글꼴
<MK-Ubuntu> 뭐 29에 69구에 바꾸는거아님?
<kbundo> 19금 이군
<kbundo> 29  & 69
<kbundo> 뒤에서 & 꺼꾸로 ~
<MK-Ubuntu> 아 다른거 설정은 집에가서 내일해야겠군
<MK-Ubuntu> 흠
<MK-Ubuntu> 귀차니즘
<MK-Ubuntu> 그럼 전 다시 윈도로
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다. 기말이라서 몸이 너무 피곤하네요. 쓰러지기 일보직전입니다. ㅎㅎ
<MK-Ubuntu> Seony, 전
<MK-Ubuntu> 8시간후에 하나 있다는
<MK-Ubuntu> 그럼 긑남
<Seony> 오오... 난 아직 시험 3개 남았는데..
<Seony> 이번 학기 예상 성적, A+ A+ A- A- B+
<Seony> 뎅장 전부 A+ 받아야되는데..
<MK-Ubuntu> Seony, 보니까 흠
<MK-Ubuntu> dndbiz.com 시작도 안했던데
<MK-Ubuntu> 왜 못옴긴다는건지
<MK-Ubuntu> 흠
<Seony> 내부적인 사정이 좀 있어요.
<Seony> 근데 지금 분위기가...
<Seony> 옮겨도 딴데 붙을 거 같진 않고, 그냥 직접 회사에서 dedicated server를 렌트할 것 같아요
<Seony> Owner가 친구 하나가 아니라 4명이 동업하는 거라... 맘대로 결정 못하나봐요
<MK-Ubuntu> 흐흠
<MK-Ubuntu> kbundo, ping 급한거 있슴
<MK-Ubuntu> hioss.com있는서버 kernel update할거임 지금
<kbundo> 하든지 ㅋ
<kbundo> 재부팅 하든지
<MK-Ubuntu> 흠 재붓은 안할거임
<kbundo> 누가 아직 보지도 않음
<kbundo> 커널업하면 재부팅 기본임
<Ponics> 분도님 / 초천잿~! 이셨군요..
<kbundo> 아이큐 측정은 애견센터에서 하라고 하더군요
<MK-Ubuntu> 흠
<kbundo> 굴러 ~ .. 가만 ~ 앞발 ~ 등
<drake_kr> http://serviceapi.nmv.naver.com/flash/NFPlayer.swf?vid=80E0BC78314DD2E1D989BBC72B7A66561CB9&outKey=V1210262a04867127397364baedd96bed6a22f1d521f7b623b3f264baedd96bed6a22
<MK-Ubuntu> 흠
<MK-Ubuntu> 이거 어싱하네
<MK-Ubuntu> Seony, dnd 안쓰면 꺼주셈
<Seony> MK-Ubuntu, 사무실에서 접속한 거라... 냅두세요.
<Seony> 그거 무쟈게 중요한 account라서...
<cartes> 현인씨 하이요
<leehyunin> cartes, 안녕하세요
<cartes> 네 방금 Cent OS 5.5깔은 피씨를
<cartes> ssh용으로 쓸려고했는데 너무 느리더군요 =_=;
<cartes> 실행속도는 상관없는데 뭐 설치할때;
<leehyunin> Cent OS는 써본 적이 없어서 전혀 모르겠네요
<Ponics> ssh 가 느린 것이 아니겠지요...
<cartes> 설치할때 엄청느려요
<cartes> p3라서 그런가..
<Ponics> 그거야 당연하겠지요..
<cartes> 네에
<Ponics> desk top 용에 비해 server 용이 깔리는것이 더 많으니깐요..
<cartes> 흠냥
<cartes> Cent OS 5.5면 서버용인가요?
<Ponics> Cent OS 자체가 Redhat 기반의 Server 용 입니다.. Cent OS 에는 우ㅂㅌ 처럼 Desktop 용과 Server 용 으로 구분하지 않습니다.
<cartes> 그렇군요
<Ponics> 그리고 install 할때 사용 목적에 따라 패키지를 선택해서 설치 할수 가 있습니다..
<cartes> 그만해요;;
<Ponics> 그냥 무작정 설치 하게 되면.. 모두 설치가 되므로 당연히 느리겠지요.
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 주말이라 그런가 조용하네요 ㅎ
<imsu> /ㅜ
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니까
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-08
<CuBric> 하아아암
<gildang> 안녕하세요 ^^*
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<CuBric> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 하츠네미쿠
<drake_kr> 대단하다..
<jinmel> 하이요
<jinmel> 안녕하세요
<cartes> ssh 22번 포트 데탑 우분투에서 어떻게 여나요?
<cartes> 제 미니서버는 커널패닉이라면서 더이상 부팅이 않되네요
<cartes> apt-get install openssh-server
<cartes> 해서 해결했어요
<Seony> 한국에서도 Unix C 프로그래머는 고급인력에 속하나요?
<yemharcN> Seony, 그렇다기보다 시스템 프로그래밍 인력이 적은 편으로 알고 있어요
<Seony> 인력이 적단 얘기는 곧 수요는 많은데 공급이 적단 얘기군요
<yemharcN> 꼭 시스템까지 안 내려가도 서버 개발자 인력은 언제나 허덕허덕이군요
<yemharcN> Seony, 그렇죠
<yemharcN> 사실 수요가 엄청나게 많은것도 아닌게
<yemharcN> 그 이상으로 공급이 없어요
<Seony> 그 동네야 시스템 프로그래밍하는덴데 너무나도 재미 없어서 다들 안한다고 하는 동네잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> ...사실 해보면 꼭 그렇지도 않은데 말이에요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 아... 자바를 배운 이 상황에서 C를 공부할 수는 없는 노릇이고...
<yemharcN> 못할건 없지요
<yemharcN> 음...
<Seony> 시대의 흐름이 이제는 시스템 프로그래밍이 아닌 모바일이나 클라우딩에 맞춰서 나아가야할 거 같고...
<yemharcN> 자바라면 되려 obj-c -> c 루트를 타는게 좀 익숙해지기 쉽겠네요
<Seony> 펄이랑 파이썬도 좀 해보고 싶긴 하고...
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<yemharcN> Seony, 클라우드 자체가 일단 시스템 프로그래밍의 산물........
<yemharcN> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하죠.
<yemharcN> 사람들은 무언가 새로운게 나오면 언제나 프론트앤드만 보죠
<Seony> 전통적인 유닉스 시스템 프로그래머가 설 자리가 점점 사라져간다는 글을 봐서요...
<Seony> 암울하네요
<yemharcN> Seony, 전통적인 ....으로 가면 그게 맞긴 해요
<Seony> 나이도 많으니 뭔가 확실한 스킬이 하나 있어야할 거 같고...
<Seony> 무쟈게 고민이네요
<Seony> 그래도 분명 C보다는 펄이나 파이썬을 배우는 게 더 빠르겠죠?
<yemharcN> Seony, 펄은 좀 에러같고 파이썬이 프로그래밍 스킬의 기반을 쌓아올리기에는 제일 좋긴 해요
<yemharcN> 펄은 일단 손가락이 꼬입니다 (...)
<yemharcN> (쉬프트도 애지간히 써야지 말야...ㅠㅠ)
<Seony> 음... 하긴 파이썬이 대세이고 배우기도 쉽다고는 하지만... 제가 워낙 유닉스/리눅스를 좋아해서 시스템 관리 쪽으로 나가고싶다보니 펄이 좀 끌리더라구요.
<Seony> 물론 정규표현식 배우기는 좀 어렵겠지만...
<yemharcN> Seony, 펄은 정규표현식 이전에 코드 가독성이 뭘 어떻게 해도 다른 언어에 비해 떨어져요
<Seony> 파이썬으로도 펄이 하는 일을 충분히 할 수 있을테니 그냥 파이썬만 해볼까 하는 생각도 들구요...
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요. 펄은 일단 인수인계가 안되는 언어라고 하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 펄이 아직도 강력하다고 취급받는 이유는 2가지가 있는데
<Seony> 그말인즉슨, 펄로 시스템을 만들었으면 그 사람 말고는 일을 아는 사람이 없으니..
<yemharcN> 하나는 이미 쉘 스크립트의 영역까지 포함해서 더 넓어진 시스템 관리 '툴'로 작동 가능하다는 점이고
<yemharcN> 다른 하나는 CPAN이죠
<yemharcN> 근데 전 펄을 싫어합니다
<yemharcN> 막말로 전 펄 사용자에게 그래요
<yemharcN> '펄로 할 수 있는게 bash확장판하고 cgi빼고 대체 뭐가 있느냐'
<Seony> 제가 BASH를 배워보면서 느낀 게, 이건 뭐 말이 프로그래밍이지 죄다 외부 명령어 끌어다 쓰는 거더라구요.
<yemharcN> Seony, 쉘 스크립트는 애초에 말 그대로 '스크립트' 이상도 이하도 아니에요
<Seony> 네...
<yemharcN> 근데 또 Drake님 말씀처럼 프로그래밍 언어로 못 보는것도 아니긴 하죠
<yemharcN> 구조를 보면 다른걸 끌어다 쓰는 형태인데
<Seony> 그렇군요
<yemharcN> 그걸 구성하는 구조는 크게 보면 프로그래밍이니까요
<yemharcN> 라이브러리 대신에 명령어를 끌어다 쓴다고 보시면 돼요
<Seony> 그렇게 보면 되겠군요.
<Seony> 근데 웃기는 게, awk에서 만든 변수랑 BASH에서의 변수가 전달이 안되니까 좀 웃기더라구요
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 뭐어 C에서 자바 라이브러리 다이렉트로 못 끌어다 쓰는거랑 같은거죠
<yemharcN> 그렇게 직접 안넘어가는건 꼼수가 있는데
<yemharcN> 스택=파일 로 대입해서
<Seony> 그렇군요..
<yemharcN> >> tmp.txt 라던가에 중간저장 시키고
<Seony> yemharcN님도 결국 파이썬을 추천하시는 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 안의 내용을 긁어와서 다시 입력으로 치환하고
<yemharcN> 파일은 지우고
<yemharcN> Seony, 그래서 위에도 말했듯, 전 펄을 싫어합니다
<yemharcN> (뭔가 이상한 결론)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> .....뭣보다 코드가 더러운게 제일 맘에 안들어요
<yemharcN> 이름(perl)이 아깝다구요
<yemharcN> 나으 진주는 이렇지 않다능!!  이랄까요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 파이썬 기초문서 봤는데, 크게 어렵진 않더라구요. 연습이 좀 필요하겠지만..
<yemharcN> 파이썬의 유일한 단점은
<yemharcN> 코드를 아무리 잘 짜도 탭 한번 잘못 누르면 말짱 꽝이라는거죠
<yemharcN> (먼산)
<Seony> 그건 괜찮아요. 저는 들여쓰기게 병적으로 집착하거든요
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 아.....테더링은 인류 과학의 선물이에요 ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 아버지 스마트폰 드리러 본가에 왔지만
<yemharcN> 인터넷이 됩니다!
<yemharcN> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 음
<yemharcN> drake_kr, 안녕하세요 :)
<drake_kr> 하요하요
<Seony> drake_kr: Hi
<drake_kr> 웹페이지 닫을라고 ctrl+w 눌렀는데 요게 닫히네 ㅜ.ㅜ
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/73 요거 잘 나오나염
<nexusism> ³× Àç»ý Àߵ˴ϴÙ.
<drake_kr> 감사요
<cartes> 잉?
<cartes> 않보이네요
<cartes> 저만그런가요
<yemharcN> 음... nexusism 님 글이 깨지는건 저뿐인가요?
<drake_kr> 음? 전 잘 보이는데요
<yemharcN> drake_kr, 하츠네미쿠 멜로디?
<nexusism> Á¦ ±ÛÀÌ ±úÁö³ª¿ä?
<cartes> 저도 깨집니다
<drake_kr> '/charset utf8 해보세용
<nexusism> ¾î¶ó¶ó???
<yemharcN> nexusism, 글자 폰트셋 바꿔보세요
<drake_kr> 음음
<drake_kr> lighttpd는 rewrite를 걍 conf 안에 넣어야 되나..
<drake_kr> .htaccess는 apache용인가봅니다
<nexusism> 지금은 잘들 보이시나요?
<drake_kr> 전 아까부터 잘 보임....
<cartes> sp
<cartes> 네
<drake_kr> 텍스트 기반 irc의 위엄
<nexusism> 우분투3일차 유저라서 모르는게 너무 많습니다 양해 부탁드리겠습니다 ㅜ_ㅜ
<drake_kr> 오오
<drake_kr> 고수군요
<cartes> 저도 모르는거 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 현재 저는 피진이라는걸로 여기 접속중입니다.
<drake_kr> 아 피진!
<cartes> XChat사용해봐요.. XChat도 IRC채팅하기 좋아요
<nexusism> 네이버에서 사전 검색해보니 UHC로 안맞추면 글이 깨진다고 하는 포스팅을 보고 셋팅을 하고 들어왔는데 음...잘못된 정보인듯
<drake_kr> (원래는 가벼웠지만)무겁지만 기능 많은 피진!
<yemharcN> UHC는 hanirc쪽일거에요
<nexusism> 아...
<drake_kr> 근데 피진이 뭔 새죠?
<cartes> 대중적인건 네이버가 잘 잡아내고, 해외와도 호환되는건 구글이 좋은것 같아요
<cartes> 구글 좋습니다.. 특히 우분투 쓸때는
<drake_kr> 배고파
<drake_kr> 풀떼기밖에 안먹었더니..
<drake_kr> 저녁식사들은 하심?
<nexusism> 저는 아직 ㅠ_ㅠ
<cartes> 아직
<drake_kr> 저녁은 뭐 드실거에요?
<drake_kr> 전 사라다 먹음
<nexusism> 사라다!
<nexusism> 저는 밥+스팸+피클 조합으로 오늘 해결할까 합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 구워서요?
<nexusism> 네 구워서 ...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 칠레산 삼겹살..
<drake_kr> imsu
<drake_kr> 평일중에 배고프면 놀러와
<nexusism> 그런데 죄송한데 가끔 CD를 넣고 작업을 한뒤에 eject를 시키면 뻗어버리는데 이건 왜 그런거죠?
<drake_kr> 전 5년전부터 ODD가 없어서..
<nexusism> 허걱
<yemharcN> drake_kr, pidgin은 '혼성어'란 뜻이에요
<yemharcN> drake_kr, pigeon(비둘기)랑 비슷한 발음을 이용한 말장난 같은겁니다
<yemharcN> 그래서 아이콘은 비둘기(?!)인거고, pidgin은 '이것저것 안가리고 통신 가능'해서 혼성어 뜻인 pidgin인거구요
<drake_kr> 오홍
<CuBric> 훌룰라
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 훌라라니
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 왜요
<yemharcN> 근데 참...
<yemharcN> 그 욕먹던 Gaim이 이렇게 클 줄 누가 알았겠나요
<CuBric> 밀님
<yemharcN> 네
<CuBric> 사랑해요 고갱님 -ㅅ-;;;;
<yemharcN> 읭
<cartes> -ㅁ-!
<yemharcN> CuBric, 난데없이 피라미드의 희생양으로 만드셔도 곤란합니다만 ...ㅇㅅㅇa
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 만약에 정말로 사적인 감정으로 고객을 사랑으로 대한다면
<CuBric> 어떤 기분이 들까요?
<nexusism> ;;;
<CuBric> 고객의 입장에서 말하는거에요
<yemharcN> 사적인 감정으로 고객을 대한다라...
<yemharcN> ....가정 이전에 불가능이라고 봅니다 (...)
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 왜요
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<CuBric> 서서 하는 컴터 색다른데요
<yemharcN> 그야 뭐... 보통 '고객님'하고 불리는 상황이면 대부분 문의전화인데 (.......이하생략?)
<CuBric> 상담원이 고객한테 고백을 한다면
<drake_kr> 음.. 군대갔다와서였나? ktf쪽에 목소리가 이쁘다고 하고 집요하게 굴어서 만난적 있어서요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 대단하세요
<drake_kr> 요샌 그런거 안 통하겠죠?
<nexusism> 제 여자친구도 그렇게 만났는걸요 ;;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusism> 무작정 들이대서
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 들이대면 다 되는건가..
<nexusism> 제 경우엔 버스에서 내릴때 같이 내려서 그냥 마구잡이로 맘에 든다 알아가고 싶다 이런식으로 들이댔습니다
<yemharcN> 다들 대담하신 분들이군요 :)
<nexusism> 정식으로 사귀기까진 꽤 오래 걸렸지만 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 흐음
<nexusism> 혹시 여기에 황병희님 계신가요?
<nexusism> 그분에게 우분투 10.10 시디를 받은게 계기가 되어서 우분투를 시작했는데...
<drake_kr> 음
<cartes> 저도 제 앞에 같이 계속 딴자리도 있는데 서있던 여자분이있어서 신경쓰였는데
<drake_kr> 전 20살때 여자친구가 데비안을 써서 리눅스 입문.. -ㅅ-
<nexusism> 여기 세미나에서 얻으신 시디를 배포하셨는데
<cartes> 마침 용산역에 내려서 같은 방향으로 걸어가게 되었죠
<cartes> 거기서 그냥 뭔가 무드가 공유되는것 같은 착각(?)이 들었는데
<drake_kr> 그건 좀 착각인듯염
<nexusism> 전 잠시 자리 좀 비우겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 착각이 아니게 되려면 들이대야..
<cartes> 제느낌으론 착각이 아니었어요!
<cartes> 진짜 허풍안떨고
<drake_kr> 그럼 왜 안 들이댔나여
<cartes> 그냥 용산에 계획대로 뭐 사러가는게 나을것 같고, 용기도 없어서요
<cartes> [..]
<drake_kr> 좀 들이대달라고 무드를 만들어주면 남자는 들이대야 하는거죠?
<cartes> 에스컬레이터에서 위칸이 많은데 제가 뒤에서니까 앞으로 안가고 가만히 있더라구요..
<cartes> 그래서 약간 거부감은 없나부다(?) 생각이 들었어요..
<cartes> 아몰라요
<cartes> 으윽
<drake_kr> 아쉽네요
<cartes> 드레끼님이 듣기에 "예쁘신데, 스타벅스나 던킨도너츠 아는데 같이 가보실래요?" 이렇게 말하면 더 나앗을껏같나요?
<cartes> 여자어쩌구 보다 서버가 중요해요
<cartes> 배우는게 중요함
<cartes> 취미
<cartes> 직업두 해야되고
<yemharcN> 저는 저녁먹으러 슝~
<drake_kr> 여자가 중요하죠
<CuBric> 난 여자는 이제 귀찮은 존재라고 생각함
<cartes> CuBric, 동감
<nexusism> 저는 저녁먹으로 이만 나중에 오겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 있으면 굉장히 귀찮지만 없으면 굉장히 아쉬운 존재
<Seony> 읽어볼만한 글입니다. http://teamblog.joinc.co.kr/yundream/316
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/73 요거 적용한 내용은 http://drake.kr/5024 요기에 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Seony // 좋은 글입니다만, 전 약간 관점이 달라서 이해는 하지만 꼭 저렇지만은 않다고 봐요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇군요..
<drake_kr> 하긴 뭐 제가 삼성을 싫어는 하지만 옹호하는것중의 하나가 중소기업들이 삼성만큼 R&D에 투자를 하지 않는다는거죠
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요
<drake_kr> 그건 소프트웨어 사업뿐만이 아니라 하드웨어도 마찬가지고요
<drake_kr> 5천만 있으면 회사를 차린다는게 문제가 되는게 아니라 100% 확실히 돈이 나오는 분야에만 투자하는 환경이 문제인거에요
<drake_kr> 하긴.. 중/고급 개발자가 '경험'을 기준으로 나눠진다고 보면 저 이야기가 확실한거지만..
<Seony> 음... 일리있꾼요
<drake_kr> 지금은 굳이 회사에 들어가서 '경력'을 쌓지 않더라도 자기 실력을 보여줄 수 있는 방법은 많이 있지요..
<CuBric> 울나라에서 컴으로 장사 한다는게 얼마나 힘들고 귀찮은 일인지....
<Seony> 가장 실용적인 소프트웨어 공학 중 하나가...
<Seony> Copy & Paste라네요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 후훗
<shriekout> http://damnyouautocorrect.com/8283/osama-bin-laden-autocorrects/
<shriekout> Seony, auto correct 가 자동 수정이라는 뜻인가요?
<shriekout> 자동 완성기능?
<Seony> 자동완성은 auto completion이라고 하구요,
<Seony> auto correct라면... 자동 수정이라고 봐야할 거 같은데요
<shriekout> 아... 그렇군요 감솨 :)
<Seony> 근데 그 마저도 틀린 단어사용 같아 보이는데요.. ㅎㅎ auto correction이라고 해야할 거 같아요.
<shriekout> 아
<shriekout> :)
<shriekout> 오타 자동 수정 기능이... osama를 obama로 수정... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오사마... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 오사마는 또 먼가요
<CuBric> 빈라덴 인가요
<shriekout> 카카오톡 같은 곳에 오타를 방지하기 위해 자동 수정기능이 있는 모양인데
<shriekout> 사람들이 오사마 빈라덴 죽었다고 적으니... 자동으로 오바마로 바꾸어 전송하는 사건에 대해... 앞에 링크요
<CuBric> 아 갑자기 만사마 까지 생각나요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<beginner> 누구 계신가욤>.
<beginner> ??
<beginner> anybody there...?
<CuBric> 하악
<atto> 안녕하세요. 10.04에서 업그레이드 하려는데, 11.04가 아니라 10.10 으로 업그레이드 하겠냐고 업데이트 관리자가 그러네요.
<atto> 10.10 업그레이드 하고 또 11.04로 또 업그레이드 해야하나요??
<yemharcN> atto, sudo do-release-upgrade 라고 치세요
<atto> 아, 감사합니다.
<atto> 헉, 의존성 에러로, 실패.. ㅡㅡ;;;;
<atto> yemharcN, 그렇게 쳐도 똑같이 10.10으로 업그레이드되는 군요..
<yemharcN> atto, 10.10 완료되면 한번 더 하시면 11.04로 올라갑니다
<atto> yemharcN, 네, 역시 두번 해야 되는가 보군요. 감사합니다.
<yemharcN> atto, 판올림 하신 뒤에는
<yemharcN> 이왕이면 업그레이드 매니저 열어서 다 업그레이드 하신 다음 올라가길 추천해요
<atto> 네, 감사합니다. 그런데, 그전에 xorg 관련 의존성 에러때문에 업그레이드 부터 문제군요..
<yemharcN> sudo apt-get check 해보세요
<yemharcN> 의존성 깨진거 있는지 체크할겁니다
<yemharcN> 체크 끝나고 깨진게 있다고 하면
<yemharcN> sudo apt-get install -f
<yemharcN> 하시면 복구작업 들어갈거에요
<atto> 네, 그걸 구글링해서 해봤는데, 이상없다고 나오네요
<atto> 업그레이드 하면, "업그리에드에 필요한 의존성을 계사할 수 없습니다." 이렇게 나오고 되돌아갑니다.
<yemharcN> 지금 10.10으로 올라가 있는 상태인가요?
<CuBric> 후아아아
<atto> 아뇨. 10.04에서 올리려는데, 의존성 계산이 안된다면 실패입니다.
<yemharcN> 시냅틱 여시고
<yemharcN> 메뉴에 보시면 '의존성 해결'이었던가... 있을거에요
<yemharcN> 그걸로도 안되는지 한번 확인해보세요
<yemharcN> 편집->깨진 패키지 고치기
<atto> 아무 변화 없습니다.
<yemharcN> 흠...
<atto> apt나 dpkg에서는 패키지 의존성이 정상으로 나옵니다.
<atto> 업그레이드 하려면, 의존성 계산을 할 수 없다네요.
<yemharcN> 업그레이드 할때만 그런 에러가 뜨는건가요?
<atto> 네
<yemharcN> 혹시 지금 저장소 어디로 되어 있나요?
<atto> 다음으로 되어 있어요
<yemharcN> 시스템 - > 관리 - > 소프트웨어 소스 열어보세요
<yemharcN> 창 열리면 [업데이트] 탭으로 가셔서
<yemharcN> 아래쪽에 '장기 지원 배포판만'이라고 되어 있으면 '보통 배포판' (혹은 일반)으로 바꿔주세요
<atto> 네, 그건 했습니다.
<yemharcN> 음... 그럼 안될 이유가 없는데...
<yemharcN> update-manager -c -d
<yemharcN> 요 명령어로도 안되는지 해보시겠어요?
<yemharcN> sudo update-manager -c -d
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<yemharcN> 안녕하세요
<atto> 지금 문제가 판올림 들어가면, 그 과정중에 패키지 의존성 계산중에 에러가 나는 것이기 때문에....
<atto> 일단은 소프트웨어 소스를 주 서버로 바꾸고 다시 한번 해보려고 합니다.
<yemharcN> 네
<yemharcN> 최근에 들은 카더라 통신이긴 합니다만
<yemharcN> 카이스트야 뭐 죽어가고 (...)
<yemharcN> 다음 저장소 패키지 미러링이 문제가 좀 있다고 하더군요
<yemharcN> 주 저장소가 느리면
<yemharcN> 일본서버 리스트에서 jaist서버가 상당히 빠릅니다
<yemharcN> 패키지 리스트 비교도 해봤는데 10.10까지는 확실히 갱신이 되어 있었으니
<yemharcN> 일단 그쪽으로 한번 넣어보시고 그래도 안되면 주 서버로 해보세요
<atto> 다음 미러링에 문제가 있군요. 다음으로 했을때와, 주 서버로 했을때 업데이트 관리자의 업그레이드 내용이 다르네요. 이런.
<yemharcN> atto, ㅎㅎ 일단 속도문제도 있으니 일본쪽 서버로 업데이트 하는게 빠르실거에요
<yemharcN> atto, 인터넷 전송속도가 떨어지면 일단 패키지 다운로드때문에 오래 걸리니까요
<atto> yemharcN, 음.. 일본쪽 서버로 바꿔봤지만, 역시 업그레이드 중 에러는 여전하군요.
<yemharcN> atto, 에러메세지가 정확히 어떻게 나오나요
<atto> 업그레이드에 필요한 의존성을 계산할 수 없습니다.
<atto> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<atto> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<yemharcN> 흐음
<yemharcN> atto, sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<yemharcN> 버전별로 틀릴수도 있으니 저 명령어가 없는 명령어라고 하면
<atto> yemharcN, 똑같네요.. ^^;;;
<yemharcN> 그래도 에러뜨나요?
<atto> 네
<yemharcN> 혹시 저장소 바꾸시고 업데이트 내역 나오는건 다 하셨나요?
<atto> 네
<yemharcN> 으음;;
<yemharcN> 이쯤되면 해볼만한건 cd이미지 받아서 굽거나 usb로 만드신 다음에
<yemharcN> 저장소에서 cd업글 체크하고 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 인데요...
<atto> yemharcN, 감사합니다. 오늘은 일단 자고 내일 다시 삽을 들어야 겠네요. ^^
<yemharcN> atto, 결국 해결이 안되네요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharcN> atto, 저도 내공이 일천해서 ㅠㅠ 내일은 성공하시길 빌어요
<atto> 흠.. 런치패드쪽에 버그 리포팅 된 문제고 아직 해결이 안되었나 보군요. ㅡㅡ;;;;;
<yemharcN> atto, 대부분이 위의 명령어로 해결봤다....로 끝나느데 말이지요....
<yemharcN> (문제는 안 끝나는 스레드도 꽤나 있군요)
<yemharcN> leehyunin, 어서오세요
<atto> 오, 해결됬습니다. 버그 리포트 밑의 댓글들의 여러 해결책중 한가지가 맞네요.
<leehyunin> yemharcN, 안녕하세요
<yemharcN> atto, 어떻게 해결됐나요?
<yemharcN> leehyunin, :)
<CuBric> 두구두구
<yemharcN> CuBric, 어서오세요
<CuBric> 잇힝
<CuBric> 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 아 약정빨리 끝나서 폰바꾸고 시퍼용
<yemharcN> 뭐 쓰시는데요?
<CuBric> 아이폰 3gs 요
<atto> xserver-xorg-nouveau 를 지우고 했더니 되네요
<yemharcN> 3g시면 5g까지 얼마 안남았습니다.
<yemharcN> atto, nouveau면 nvidia 오픈소스 드라이버네요...
<CuBric> 5g 얼마나 기다려야 할까요
<leehyunin> CuBric, 매섭게 노려보고 있는 전화기가 있나요?
<CuBric> 음...
<CuBric> 넥s 정도요
<yemharcN> 넥서스 좋지요
<atto> 으헉!!! 다음 미러...  패키지 다운받는데..  forbidden 에러라니..
<CuBric> 레퍼런스가 좋아요
<yemharcN> 레퍼런스 폰은 정말 가지고 놀기 좋아요
<yemharcN> atto, 다음 미러 상태 안좋아요
<leehyunin> 오 iOS 대개 만족하던데 다른 걸 생각하는 이유가 있나요
<CuBric> 지겨워서요
<leehyunin> atto, neowiz 권합니다!
<leehyunin> CuBric, 오 그렇군요
<yemharcN> 제 경우는 애초에 가지고 놀 수 없는 전자기기는 논외 대상이군요....
<CuBric> 다른 플랫폼을 써보고 싶어요
<yemharcN> 내 돈 내고 샀는데 맘대로 못하다니 이게 말이 돼!?
<leehyunin> 쓰는이에게 자유를 보장하는 훌륭한 장난감이어야겠네요
<CuBric> 어플에 대한 질이나 양은 아이폰쪽이 우세하지만 이젠 지겨워요
<yemharcN> ...근데 생각해보면 리눅스는 내 컴에 들어앉아서는 암호 틀리면 못하게 하잖아....?
<leehyunin> 그런 점에서는 자유 소프트웨어의 가치와 딱 맞네요
<leehyunin> yemharcN, 오.
<CuBric> 밀님
<yemharcN> 네?
<CuBric> 그건 보안에 대한 거 아닐까요
<yemharcN> CuBric, 하지만 내 컴인데?!
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 보인컴이지만
<CuBric> 본
<leehyunin> 그 '내' 컴인지 확인하는 절차가 필요한걸까요 하하
<CuBric> 다른사람이 혹여나 만질수 있는 그런거 까지 세심하게 신경쓴
<CuBric> 그런거 아닐까요
<yemharcN> 사실 그런게 아니라
<atto> 본인은 내컴이라는걸 인지하지만, 컴퓨터는 내 주인을 인지하지 못합니다.
<leehyunin> 하지만 '암호'를 모두 풀어둔 뒤 간편히 '엔터'쇠로 진입하자 주장한 리차드 스톨만의 글이 떠오르네요
<yemharcN> 윈도우는 좀 활달한(빌게이츠) 사람이 하하호호 하면서 만들어서 그냥 open my mind인거고
<yemharcN> 리눅스는 애초에 뿌리부터 '난 음침해........으어어어' 하는 사람이 만들어서 그러 뿐........
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<leehyunin> 하하하
<leehyunin> 으악 벌써 모기라는 끔찍합니다
<CuBric> 난 모기가 잘 안물던데요
<CuBric> 여름에 모기에 물려본지가 어언
<yemharcN> 다만 윈도는 오픈소스도 강철같이 씹어먹을 오픈마인드인지라 바이러스한테도 잘 대해줘서 큰일이에요
<atto> 으헐... 자야되는데, 업그레이드 50분정도 남음.......
<leehyunin> 그나마 제게 달려드는 유일한 암컷이라 경건히 맞아야 할까요? 일리가 없나요.
<CuBric> 엑토님 먼 업글하시는데요
<atto> 판올림요
<CuBric> 11?
<yemharcN> atto, 그럴땐 그냥 켜놓고 자는거지요
<atto> 그리고 '아토'라고 읽어주심.... 감사합니다.
<CuBric> 11.XX 로 가시나요
<atto> 10.10으로 올림중입니다. 11.04로 바로 못올리더군요 10.04에서요
<yemharcN> atto, 사실 Xchat 쓰면 at<탭> 하면 자동완성 (멍..........)
<CuBric> 11 문제 많다고 하던데요
<atto> yemharcN, 컴터가꼬져서 시끄러서 켜놓고 못자요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> LTS끼리는 다이렉트 판올림이 됬던걸로 기억하는데...
<yemharcN> twinsenx, 어서오세요
<yemharcN> 음...
<yemharcN> 전 진짜 담배한대 피고 올게요
<atto> 가끔 가짜로 피우기도 하시는듯...
<CuBric> 음냐
<atto> 아!!! 남음 시간이 늘어난다.. ㅜㅜ
<yemharcN> atto, 가끔 담배 물고 하염없이 채팅할때도 있습니다 :)
<atto> yemharcN, 흠.. 금연 3개월째라.. 쩝.. 하아~~ 아직 절실합니다. ㅋ
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<atto> yemharcN, 식후땡 보다도, 술먹을 때 보다도 컴터 앞에 앉았을때가 가장 허전합니다. ㅋ
<yemharcN> atto, 전 막상 집안에서는 절대 안 피는 주의라 컴 앞에선 괜찮은데
<yemharcN> 식후땡이 참...
<yemharcN> 식후땡은 불로초에요. 하지만 수명은 갉아먹습니다
<yemharcN> OTL
<atto> 고깟 담배연기 몇 모금이 그 순간의 영혼을 울리는 기쁨을 상쇄시킬만큼 해롭진 않을겁니다. ㅋ
<atto> 그나저나 남음 시간은 계속 늘어나고.... ㅜㅜ os 판올림이 아니라 하드웨어를 판올림 해야할판... ㅜㅜ
<yemharcN> atto, 그것보단 인터넷부터......
<yemharcN> 왜 시대가 발전해도 언제나 '느리다'고 느낄까요 (.......)
<atto> yemharcN, 인터넷은 100mb 임돠!! ㅋ
<yemharcN> 사실 생각해보면 게임을 제외하곤 언제나 하드웨어 스펙이 우위에 있는데 말이죠
<atto> yemharcN, 거의 항상 만족하고 살지만, 아주 가끔 1년에 한번정도 스펙이 높았으면, 하는때가 있죠. ㅋ
<yemharcN> atto, 전 주로 컴파일할때 느낍니다
<yemharcN> 그 다음은 역시 고사양 게임일까요............
<atto> yemharcN, 전 유투브의 화려한 우분투 영상을 볼때... 절대로 잉여시간 투자해서 해볼껀 아니지만서도 말입니다.
<yemharcN> 아니 뭐...가끔은 최신 트렌드(...)를 알아두기 위해 볼 필요는 있........을지도 몰라요
<atto> ㅋ 우분투도 귀찮아서 장기지원판 쓰다가 11.04 하도 말이 많길레 호기심이 동해서 시도중입죠
<yemharcN> atto, 제가 외뿔고래 불렀다가 못버티고 고양이 모에로 돌아왔죠
<atto> 예전엔 삽질로 밤을 지세우는 일이 많았는데, 나이가 드니, 고딴거 뭐하러하는지...  꼭 튜닝하려고 자동차 사서 몰고 다닌다는 느낌??
<yemharcN> 최신 패치는 보안패치로 충분해요 (먼산)
<atto> 11.04 어떤 점때문에 다시 돌아 오셨는지요??
<yemharcN> 일단 넷북인데 unity랑 상성이 안맞고
<yemharcN> 번역 관련해서 미흡하고
<yemharcN> 마지막으로 에러와 버그의 향연이군요
<atto> 아, unity가 오히려 넷북 분위기가 많이 난다고 봤는데..
<yemharcN> 제일 먼저 맞딱트린건 기본 브라우저가 바뀌지 않는거였군요
<yemharcN> 넷북에 맞춰진 녀석은 맞는데
<yemharcN> 외려 그놈보다 무겁게 돌아가요
<yemharcN> 그냥 간단히 뭉개서 말하면 '최적화가 부족해!' 군요
<atto> 역시, 큰전환에 따른 최적화군요
<yemharcN> atto, 근데 더 걱정되는건 wayland에요
<atto> wayland는 뭐죠?
<yemharcN> xwindow 시스템을 대체하려고 준비중인 물건이에요
<atto> 아
<atto> 고놈 이름이 wayland군요
<yemharcN> 일단 베타버전은 사용해 봤는데 확실히 빠르고 안정성도 좋아요
<yemharcN> 근데 문제는 다른 녀석들하고 어울리게 되면 안 터지던 문제도 터질 수 있다는거죠
<yemharcN> 그리고 그렇게 문제가 터지면 wayland가 커널에 들러붙어 있는 녀석인지라 까딱하면 리눅스판 블루스크린 사태라는거죠
<atto> 윈도 메니저들만 잘 지원해주는걸로는 모자란 건가요??
<atto> 커널에 들러 붙어있다는 말씀이 어떤 말씀이신지..
<yemharcN> 에.....xwindow 시스템부터 이해(?)할 필요가 있는데요
<yemharcN> 일단 커널이 올라가고 그 위에서 '프로그램'으로 xwindow가 돌아갑니다
<yemharcN> 그래서 xwindow가 크리티컬 에러를 일으키며 다운되도 시스템은 멀쩡하고
<yemharcN> 단순히 xorg 프로세스를 죽인 다음 다시 startx하면 xwindow가 시작되죠
<yemharcN> 근데 이게 단점이 커널과 다이렉트로 업무처리를 하는게 아니라 좀 느려요 (잘 못느끼지만)
<yemharcN> 게다가 개발이 시작된지 어언 20여년쨰라
<yemharcN> 옛날에 만들어진 부분들은 코드가 낙후(한마디로 최적화 코드)되서 그 부분에 대한 유지보수도 골떄리고
<yemharcN> 그러다가 레드햇 개발자 중 한명이 취미로 wayland라는걸 시작해서 정말 소규모로 취미삼아 개발되기 시작했는데
<yemharcN> 작년 즈음에 캐노니컬 대표인 마크 셔틀워스가 '우린 이제 낡아빠진 x 버리고 wayland갈래'하고 선언(?)해 버렸죠
<yemharcN> 그래서 wayland 개발이 가속화 됬고, 11.10즈음엔 탑재한다는 비공식 발표도 있었어요
<yemharcN> 그래서........
<yemharcN> wayland의 장점이 뭐냐면 일단 새로 만든거라 짧고 가볍고 간단하다는건데
<yemharcN> 그 포텐셜을 끌어내는 요소 중 하나가 커널에 들러붙어있는건데요
<yemharcN> 이 들러붙어있다는게 뭔 소리냐면 커널을 올리고 그 위에서 프로그램으로 돌아가던 방식에서
<yemharcN> 커널이랑 같이 메모리에 올라간다는겁니다
<atto> 모듈로 돌아간다는 말씀인가요"?
<yemharcN> 회사로 따지면 단순한 사원이었는데 이젠 경영진으로 참여한다는 말이죠
<yemharcN> 모듈......이라고 봐도 되긴 하겠네요
<yemharcN> 여튼 그래서 시스템 리소스 사용량에 비해서 무척 빠릅니다
<yemharcN> 최근에는 gtk2 포팅도 거의 끝난 상태고
<yemharcN> 근데 모든 게임이 그렇듯(?) 개발자가 아무리 테스트 열심히 해 가면서 만들어도
<yemharcN> 유저는 버그를 찾아내죠 (.........)
<atto> 그렇다면, 커널 개발자들도 같이 wayland 개발에 참여한건가요??
<yemharcN> atto, 아뇨, 실질적으로는 틀려요
<yemharcN> 모듈이란것도 사실 커널이랑 밀접하긴 하지만 모듈이 다운된다고 해서 커널이 같이 죽는건 아니거든요
<yemharcN> 커널 자체에 모듈을 관리하는 부분이 따로 있죠
<yemharcN> 근데 wayland는 메모리에 올라갈때 커널처럼 독자적인 영역을 확보해서 올라가는 형태입니다
<atto> 리눅스 커널에서 지원해주지 않고 그렇게 만들 수 있는건가요??
<yemharcN> 가능해요
<yemharcN> 요컨대
<yemharcN> 메모리 >> 커널 >> 프로그램 방식이냐
<yemharcN> 메모리 >> 커널 & wayland >> 프로그램 방식이냐의 차이에요
<yemharcN> 제일 간단하게 떠올릴 수 있는 예제가......
<yemharcN> MacOS 부팅화면 보신 적 있나요?
<atto> 아뇨
<yemharcN> 리눅스도 있긴 합니다만, 일단 부트 스플래쉬....라고 해서
<yemharcN> 부팅시에 글자만 주룩주룩 나오던 공포스런 화면을 사용자에게 친숙하게끔 멋진 동영상 비슷한 거로 꾸며주는건데요
<yemharcN> 이 부분도 잘 생각해 보면 커널을 비롯해서 시스템이 '가동중인' 상황에서 그렇게 나오는거죠
<yemharcN> 그 비슷한 원리에요
<yemharcN> 깊게 들어가면 너무 골치아파지고...한마디로 축약하면
<yemharcN> 사원이 사고치는거랑
<yemharcN> 과장이 사고치는거랑
<yemharcN> 그 여파가 틀리다는 소리에요
<atto> 그럼 wayland로 가게 되면, 서버 버전과 데스크탑 버전이 상당한 차이가 생기겠네요. 홍..
<atto> 데탑에서 콘솔로 가는것도 어렵겠군요
<yemharcN> 아뇨 그것도 또...........틀리네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharcN> 사실 프론트앤드 입장에서는
<yemharcN> wayland건 xwindow건 사실 아무런 차이도 못 느껴요
<yemharcN> 단축키를 막아놓지만 않는다면 웨이랜드도 여전히 c a f1 누르면 tty1로 가 주고요
<yemharcN> 그러니까......
<yemharcN> 커널 부서가 있고 xwindow부서가 있는데, 두 팀 간에 교류는 참 많은데 따로 떨어져 있어서 업무 효율성이 안 나오니까
<yemharcN> 하는 일은 여전히 각자지만 하나의 부서로 통합한거에요
<yemharcN> 프로그래밍 팀하고 그래픽 팀을 하나로 합쳤다고 해서
<yemharcN> 한쪽 일이 안 돌아간다고 다른쪽 일에도 지장이 있는건 아니지요
<yemharcN> 하는 일도 여전히 똑같구요
<yemharcN> 근데 여기서
<atto> 글머 wayland로 인해 패닉되는 상황도 없어야 맞지 않은지요
<atto> 그럼
<yemharcN> 팀이 나눠져 있을 떄에는 서로 메일로 서류를 주고 받아서 어느정도 시간이 지체되도 그러려니 했는데
<yemharcN> 합쳐놓고 보니 메일로 할 필요가 없어서 메신저를 쓰기로 했어요
<yemharcN> 근데 저쪽 팀에서 메신저가 먹통이 됐네요?!
<yemharcN> 그럼 메일로 보내고 받고 하면서 여유를 두던 시스템이 다이렉트로 바뀐 시점에서 갑자기 먹통이 된겁니다
<yemharcN> 그리고 부서는 하나로 합쳐지면서 주변에서는 이제 두 개의 팀이 아니라 하나로 보고 업무에 관해 문의와 보고를 받아요
<atto> 요즘 통 신경을 안쓰고 있어서 생소한걸 들었습니다. wayland 한번 자세히 알아봐야 겠네요.
<yemharcN> 아.......딱히 좋은 비유가 떠오르질 않네요;;
<yemharcN> 여튼 뭐 중요한건
<yemharcN> 제가 하는 걱정은 거의 99년도에 밀레니엄 버그 걱정하는 수준의 과장광고(?)이긴 합니다만
<atto> 우분투 계속 변화하고 발전하는건 좋은데, 너무 빠르고 광범위한 변화가 사용에 지장을 줄까가 걱정이네요.
<yemharcN> 가능성이 없을거라고 잘라 말하지도 못하는거죠
<yemharcN> 사용에 지장을 주더라도 사실 큰 문제는 없습니다
<yemharcN> 오픈소스는 언제나 대안이 존재하니까요
<atto> 아무튼, 우분투에서 다른 배포판으로 옮겨가야 하는 일이 생긴다면, 차라리 데뱐으로 리턴을 하는 것이 좋을것 같습니다. ㅋ
<yemharcN> wayland 탑재한다! 라고 해서 그놈 설치 못하는건 아니잖아요 :)
<yemharcN> 데비안은 게을러서 그렇지 정말 안정적이죠
<yemharcN> 만약 서버를 운영한다면 데비안을 이용하길 추천해요
<yemharcN> 판내림을 해도 문제없이 돌아갈 정도로 안정적이니까요
<atto> 우분투가 너무 편해서요~
<yemharcN> 편하죠 :)
<yemharcN> 근데 서버로 쓰기 시작하면 사실 그게 그거긴 합니다
<yemharcN> 데탑에선 확실히 독보적이지만요
<shriekout> 전... 데비안 하고 우분투 차이를 못 느끼겠든데요
<atto> 리눅스 , 오픈소스 진영이 계속 발전하고 범위를 확장하려면, 편하게 만드는것이 가장 급선무 일겁니다.
<shriekout> 데탑으로도...
<yemharcN> shriekout, 그 뭐라고 할까... 기본적으로 세팅되어 있는 범위의 차이? 정도군요
<atto> 데뱐하고 우분투의 차이는 삽질없이 기본적으로 이쁘고 사용성이 좋다 아닐까요? ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 흠...
<yemharcN> 근데 리눅스를 계속 사용하는 입장에서 생각해보면
<shriekout> yemharcN, 님의 말씀처럼 기본셋팅...
<yemharcN> 리눅스 데스크탑은 아직도 멀었어요
<shriekout> 제가 데비안 쓰는데...
<atto> 업글이 긑났어요~!!!
<yemharcN> 애초에 터미널을 열 일이 생기는 것 자체가 초보에겐 거부감이에요
<shriekout> 딱하나 따로 한 것은...
<yemharcN> atto, 축하해요 :)
<shriekout> nvidia 드라이브 컴파일 한 것 밖에는...
<atto> 저는 이만 내일을 위해 슬립모드로. 꿀나잇입니다~~
<yemharcN> shriekout, 아뇨, 그런 의미가 아니라 소프트웨어 센터 같은 '터미널이나 리눅스 구조를 몰라도' 딱 보면 알 수 있는 것들의 여부에요
<yemharcN> 우리가 윈도 구조나 레지스트리 몰라도 원하고 필요한걸 다 할 수 있는거랑 같은거죠
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<yemharcN> 그리고 그런 관점에서 보면 우분투도 아직 갈길이 멀어요
<shriekout> 데비안에는 그게 없군요...
<yemharcN> 네
<shriekout> 우분투 쓸때도 소프트웨어 센터를 써본적이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 아는 사람 입장에선 '그거 없다고 뭐 대수인가 apt-get'하면 되는걸 하는데
<yemharcN> 리눅스를 모르는 사람 입장에선 '이건 뭐 어째야되는겨........'가 되더군요
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<yemharcN> 예를들면 윈도에서는 정말 어지간한 문제가 아니면 cmd를 열 일이 전혀 없지요
<yemharcN> regedit도 마찬가지구요
<yemharcN> dxdiag같은건 있는지도 모르는 사람이 훨씬 많죠
<shriekout> 시냅틱 패키지 관리자에서 분류를 사용하는 것과 다른가요?
<yemharcN> 근데 리눅스에서는 보세요
<yemharcN> 뭔가 문제가 터졌다!! -> 물어보자!! -> 터미널을 여세요 :)
<yemharcN> 소프트웨어 센터요?
<shriekout> 네
<yemharcN> 아뇨 기본적으로는 시냅틱과 돌아가는 구조는 같은데
<yemharcN> 시냅틱의 '실제 패키지명을 나열하는' 수준에서
<yemharcN> 파이어폭스☆ 를 클릭하면 관련 패키지를 알아서 설치하는 수준으로 공포감을 떨어뜨린거죠
<shriekout> 아... 그렇군요
<yemharcN> 근데 이게 정말 크더라구요
<FreakyTux> 전 제일 기억나는게 처음 시냅틱을 쓸 때 VMWare를 까는데 Binary도 있고 Source도 있고 또 뭐가 하나 더 있고 뭘 깔아야 될지 몰라서 혼란스러웠던 적이 있죠
<FreakyTux> wine같은건 더미 패키지 말고도 대여섯개씩 있으니까...
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 시냅틱을 쓰면 잘 모르는 사람 입장에선 정말 혼란스럽죠
<yemharcN> 같은 이름인데 뭐 이리 줄줄줄.........
<yemharcN> 그래서 다 설치해보자! 하고 설ㄹ치하면 또 되려 안되고
<yemharcN> 그런 의미에서 데비안보다 우분투가 좋다는거고, 그럼에도 아직 부족하다는거죠
<yemharcN> 다만 안정성 최우선인 서버의 경우에는 역으로 가는군요
<yemharcN> 설마 서버관리하는 사람이 모르진 않을테니까요
<yemharcN> (그것도 돈받고 하는데!)
<FreakyTux> ㅋㅋ 우리가 삼성 복구 관리자니 뭐니 하는거 있는것보단 차라리 OS도 없는 노트북이 낫겠다고 생각하는것과 비슷하겠군요
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 그런거에요 :)
<yemharcN> 노트북 사면 언제나 제일 먼저 하는게 그런 '복구파티션'을 날려버리는것부터 시작하니까요
<FreakyTux> 친구가 자기 노트북에는 복구파티션 같은거 없이 따로 뭐가 있는거래서 하드를 다 날려 줬더니 복구가 안 됐던 안습한 기억이=_=
<yemharcN> ㄲ;;;
<yemharcN> 아마 그런건 보통 노턴 고스트용 파티션일거에요
<FreakyTux> 파티션은 따로 없었던것 같은데, 파일로 백업이 돼 있었던 것 같네요
<FreakyTux> yemharcN: 노턴 고스트용 파티션은 뭐가 다른가요?
<yemharcN> bundo, 안녕하세요
<bundo> Your job is not just what you're doing; it should be preparing you for what you want to do
<FreakyTux> 오 강분도님이시다 안녕하세요
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 그 부분은 저도 정확히는 잘 모르겠네요
<bundo> 이문장 "스스로 총대매!" 라고 보아도 해석 무난한지요?
<yemharcN> 으잉;;
<bundo> 아 영어 딸려 ~~
<yemharcN> 으음...
<bundo> "스스로 준비(총대) 매라 ! " 정도 로 보아도 되는지요 ?
<yemharcN> 상황별 분위기 땨라 틀리겠지만 비슷.......하게 들리네요;;
<FreakyTux> 지금 하고 있는 것만이 니가 하는 일의 전부는 아니다; 니가 하는 일은 니가 '하고 싶은 일'을 위한 준비를 하는 것이어야 한다...?
<FreakyTux> 현재만을 보지 말고 자신의 미래를 위한 투자라고 생각하란 말 같네요
<bundo> 오 ~
<yemharcN> 짝짝짝
<bundo> 오 ~~
<yemharcN> 근데 어쩌다 무려 영어로 저런 말을 들으셨나요
<bundo> 아 ~~ 그릭 IRC 쩝
<yemharcN> ;;
<bundo> 긱으로 발름 해야하나유 ? geek ?
<bundo> 쩝
<FreakyTux> 긱이 맞지 않을까요;
<yemharcN> 보통 긱 혹은 귁......이라고 발음하더군요
<bundo> 깃 = git
<yemharcN> 어이쿠;;
<bundo> 그리익 = geek
<yemharcN> git clone git://www.bundo.biz (응?)
<FreakyTux> 그릭은 greek가 아닐런지;
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 사실 geek 하고 greek 하고 헛갈림
<bundo> 둘다 덕후인거는 아는데 ..
<yemharcN> (?!)
<yemharcN> 그렇게 분류되는거군요
<FreakyTux> 그리스인greek을 왜 전부 괴짜geek로 몰아가시나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 아닌가?
<bundo> geek = 덕후를 지향하는 덕후
<bundo> greek = 덕후 아니라고 말하는 진짜 덕후
<bundo> 전 이리 해석 중입니더 헤헤
<FreakyTux> Greek  중1, 중3 미국∙영국 [gri:k]   발음듣기 단축키 파생형 명사형 Greekness | Greece   명사영영사전뜻만 보기뜻+예문 함께보기 명사 1. [C] 그리스인 2. [U] 그리스어 출처 네이버 영어사전(Oxford learners 어쩌고)
<FreakyTux> 혹시 제가 농담을 너무 진지하게 받아들인건가요;;
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> geek 속에 R(real?)이 들어있어서 진짜 덕후가 되는건가요
<FreakyTux> reasonable일지도 모릅니다
<bundo> greek 가 잘 이해안되는 말하는 이를 그리 표현하잖아요 ?
<yemharcN> 아, 분도님
<yemharcN> 위키 메인페이지 외에 하위 페이지들에서 여전히 경고가 뜨고 있어요
<yemharcN> (여전히 작성에는 아무 문제가 없군요)
<bundo> 걍 웃자는 소리에요 저쪽서 답하려다 잘안되서...
<bundo> yemharcN, 안고쳤심
<bundo> 덕후들하고 챗 하느라 바쁨 ..쩝
<yemharcN> bundo, 안고치신건가요?! 근데 막상 메인페이지는 더 이상 안뜨던데요?!
<bundo> 내일 하지요 ㅎㅎ 퍼미션
<yemharcN> (?!@$?@##%)
<bundo> 퍼미션 확인 아직 한했어요
<yemharcN> 사실 위키 기능에는 아무 영향이 없어서 대체 왜 뜨는걸까 싶은 상황이긴 해요
<bundo> 죄다 ubuntu 퍼미션이 많을듯
<bundo> www-data 에게 파일 권한 줘야한다 보고 있습니다.
<yemharcN> 음... 그럼 백업페이지 자동생성에서 걸리고 있는걸까요
<bundo>  data 만요
<yemharcN> nexusism, 안녕하세요
<yemharcN> 어라;;
<FreakyTux> nexusism: 안녕하세요
<bundo> yemharcN, 서버 잘 다루는거 인증하면 서버 권한 줄꼐요 그때 알아보셈 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 반갑습니다 모든분들
<bundo> 아 50대 형들이 페북서 엄니 성도 같이 쓰네 쩝 ㅆㅂ~
<nexusism> 음
<bundo> 남성정희 ... 쩝
<bundo> 50대에 별거 다함 흐
<FreakyTux> 남자인증인가요 ㅋ
<bundo> 저는 다 남자 만 아는데 ..  50대형들 중 어머니 성도 가져와 같이 쓰는군요
<bundo> 그게 먼 에코인가 쩝
<bundo> 여성부 에서 일하나 ? 아님플젝 받나?
<nexusism> 3일차 우분투를 쓰고 있는데 ... 예전부터 안써본게 굉장히 후회가 되네요
<nexusism> 새 컴터 사서 바로 쓰고 있는데 윈7 시디키 하나가 아깝네요 ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 운영체제만 깔 줄 안다면 조립PC를 쓰는게 좋겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 책상위가 너무 어지러워서 hp 일체형으로 맞췄어요
<nexusism> 조금은 아깝지만 그럭저럭 만족하고 있습니다. ㅠㅠ
<nexusism> 한가지 아쉬운점은 제가 잘 몰라서인듯한데
<nexusism> 720p 영상이 약간 ... 뭐랄까 ... 조금 이상한 그런느낌이 드는데
<bundo> 컴피즈 키고 영상보면 MS 보다 당근 딸려요
<nexusism> 아 컴피즈를 끄면 그런 현상이 줄어들까요?
<bundo> 암튼 이제 더 좋은 그래픽을 원하는 우분투 입니다.
<bundo> nexusism, 네
<nexusism> 오우 좋은 정보네요
<bundo> 비교 해보십시오
<nexusism> 그리고 음...
<bundo> 그리고 글타래 열어 보세요
<nexusism> cd롬을 넣고 작업후에 eject를 누르면 가끔 먹통 현상?이랄까
<nexusism> 그런것도 약간 아쉽고
<bundo> 그건 조작 미스에요
<nexusism> 두가지만 빼면 전혀 불편한건 없는데
<bundo> 유불이라하죠
<nexusism> 아 역시 제 지식이 부족한거였네요
<nexusism> cd뺄때 그럼 eject를 누르기 전에 따로 뭘 해야되나요?
<FreakyTux> 유불이 뭔가요??
<bundo> 그게요
<bundo> 시디롬 왜 안나오냐면요
<nexusism> 나오는데 바탕화면에서 그대로 아이콘이 살아있는 경우라던지
<nexusism> 아니면 안나오던지 아니면 조금 늦게 나오던지
<bundo> 리눅스는 시디롬 폴더(디렉토리)에 있거니
<bundo> 파일열어놓은 상태이면
<bundo> CD 벳지 못합니다.
<bundo> CD를 한디렉으로 보거든요(마운트)
<bundo> 유닉스 리눅스 특징입니다
<nexusism> 아 그럼 노틸러스가 실행되어있는(그러니깐 cd롬 내용물 표시) 상태면
<nexusism> 안된단거군요?
<bundo> 유불은 포럼 검색하면 나와요
<FreakyTux> 대충 검색해 봤는데 안 나오길래요 ㅋ
<bundo> 거기(CD롬) 디렉을 보고 있으면 또는 파일을 열고 있으면 안된다는 겁니다
<bundo> 유불 = 유저불량
<FreakyTux> 아 그런거군요 ㅋㅋ
<nexusism> 역시 지식부족 ㅠ
<FreakyTux> 아 2페이지 가니까 바로 나오네요. 클릭 한 번만 더 할걸;;
<nexusism> 책을 한권 더 사야되겠네요
<nexusism> 희준님이 쓰신 책은 명령어 이런게 하나도 안나와있어서 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 희준 ?
<nexusism> 응?
<nexusism> 잠시만요
<nexusism> 저자
<bundo> 준희 ?
<nexusism> 이준희님이구나
<nexusism> 실례를 -_-
<bundo> nexusism, 거기 시디 제가 만든거에요 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 아!
<FreakyTux> 책은 떠돌이님이 만드셨죠 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 그런데 뜯어보진 않았습니다;
<bundo> 아 돈도 안받고 출판사 사장 술한잔 해붐
<bundo> 아 돈도 안받고 출판사 사장 술한잔 해주었는데요
<bundo> 암튼 추천사 써주었답니다 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 네 분도님 추천서가
<bundo> 제가 감수 한건데..
<nexusism> 떡하니
<nexusism> 응?
<nexusism> 그 분도님이시구나;
<nexusism> 반갑습니다 덜덜덜
<bundo> 암튼 우분투 책 참 고민 입니다.
<nexusism> 저는 여기 포럼에서 황병희님이라는 분에게
<bundo> 메뉴얼도 국내 앞으로 나올책도
<nexusism> 10.10 시디를 먼저 받았어요
<bundo> 교육용책도
<nexusism> 그분도 세미나 참석에서 얻으셨다구 하시던데
<bundo> 누구요 ? 병희 ?
<nexusism> 여차 여차 시디만 갖고 있다가...컴터 사자마자 이번엔 꼭 윈도를 포기해야지!하고 다짐하고 쓰는거에요
<nexusism> 네 황병희님요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 제가 병희님 찐짜 좋아하고 아낍니더
<nexusism> 근데 그분 연락처를 잊어먹어서
<nexusism> 너무 안타깝습니다
<bundo> 음 가르쳐 드려도 되려나 ?
<nexusism> 수건에 !!! 모기향통에 !!!
<yemharcN> ㅠㅠ
<nexusism> 꽁꽁 감싸서 보내주신
<bundo> 우선 메일 만 가르쳐 드릴꼐요
<nexusism> 시디롬!!! 정말 감사하게 생각한다구요!
<yemharcN> 어버이날이라 집에 내려와서 테더링으로 접속한건데
<yemharcN> 폰 배터리가 나갔군요....
<yemharcN> (이제서야 AC 물려놓은 참...)
<nexusism> 어라 그러고 보니 테더링 잡힐라나;
<nexusism> 아직 우분투에선 안잡아본 ... 음
<bundo> bh골맹이izb.knu.ac.kr
<nexusism> 오오 분도님 감사합니다.
<bundo> 전번도 알지만 메일 보내서 알아 보세요 ^^;
<nexusism> 넵 ^^
<yemharcN> nexusism, 테더링 잘 잡힙니다 :)
<yemharcN> USB, 핫스팟 다 잘되요
<bundo> 작년 겨울에 우리 정기 세미나 병희와서 제가 시디좀 챙겨주었어ㅠ
<bundo> yemharcN, 오늘 오후 그거 해보았음 테터링 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 그 시디 10.10 데탑 버전 5장 / 서버 1장을 제가 받았습니다
<FreakyTux> nexusism: 무선인터넷이나 다름 없을테니까 잘 잡히겠네요
<yemharcN> bundo, 겔스2로요?
<bundo> 네
<yemharcN> 겔스2 써보니 어떠신가요
<yemharcN> 페북에선 순식간에 흥미가 떨어지신거같던데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아들 주고 ~~ 공중전화 이용 해야 겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> ?!
<yemharcN> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아 요즘요
<FreakyTux> 아니 왜요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 전화 오는거 다 받느라 귀찮아유
<bundo> 저는 제가 걸어야 전화거든요
<bundo> 남이 나에게 하는 전화는 그건 스팸임
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> bundo, 저랑 비슷하시군요
<yemharcN> 전 언제나 무음모드~
<yemharcN> 업무관계로 연락이 필요하시면 메일을 이용해주세요~ :)
<FreakyTux> 스팸문자마저도 반가운 외로운 아웃사이더...
<yemharcN> <-실제 이사님 전화도 안받습니다 (탕!)
<yemharcN> ........하지만 내가 걸어서 안받으면 화내겠지 (후우....)
<nexusism> 오예 병희님에게 바로 메일 보내드렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 갤2... 덜덜덜
<nexusism> http://ruliweb.daum.net/ruliboard/read.htm?table=mo_news&page=1&num=7812&main=mobile
<nexusism> 갤2에서는 이게 제일 부러운듯 넥서스s사용자 입장에선
<FreakyTux> ㅎㄷㄷ
<nexusism> 삼성전자의 위엄 -ㅅ-
<bundo> nexusism, 노우 ~~ 밧데리 용량 1650임
<nexusism> 분도님 링크 클릭
<nexusism> 따로 외장형 밧데리 삼성에서 만들어서 판매 하고 있어요
<FreakyTux> 근데 제 폰은 cputune만 잘 써주고 좀 얌전히 갖고 있으면 하루종일 10%밖에 안닳아요 ㅋㅋ
<nexusism> 악세서리가 꽤 많아요 찾아보면
<FreakyTux> 1500mAh인데
<bundo> 가뜩이나 전화기 큰데 누가 그런거 달아유
<bundo> 그냥 노트북에 연결해 쓰고 말지 쩝
<nexusism> 음
<yemharcN> bundo, 동감이군요
<bundo> 나 손이 여자 많큼 작아서요
<bundo> 큰거 싫어유
<yemharcN> 전 큰걸 싫어하진 않는데 모바일 기기는 무조건 가볍고 봐야 되는게 기준인지라........
<nexusism> 갤스 쓰다가 답답해서 정리 하고 넥서스s사용중인데 굉장히 만족하고 있어요
<yemharcN> 넥s는 정말 최고의 장난감이죠 :)
<nexusism> 배터리가 1개뿐이고 따로 구매한다는게 조금 단점이지만
<yemharcN> 배터리 사용량은 언제나 난제니까요
<FreakyTux> yemharcN: 저도 크든 작든 갖고 놀기 좋으면 좋을 것 같네요 :)
<nexusism> 넥s는 속도 쾌적 이 두단어로 정리가 된다는!
<yemharcN> .......역시 어서 수소전지가 나와야.
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 레퍼런스 폰이라 정말 가지고 놀기 좋습니다
<nexusism> 뭐든 즉각반응을 하니깐요
<yemharcN> 그렇죠
<nexusism> 느려진다 갑갑하단 생각은 한번도 안들었어요
<yemharcN> 게다가 쓸데없는 부가기능도 없고
<nexusism> 넵
<yemharcN> 그냥 가볍고 깨끗? 한 느낌이죠
<yemharcN> 거기에 입맛대로 추가만 하면 되는지라 정말 좋아요
<nexusism> 대신에 싸구려삘의 재질과
<nexusism> ㅠㅠ
<yemharcN> 그건 뭐 넥one부터 ㅠㅠ
<nexusism> 스크래치에 굉장히 약하단거부터해서 ㅠㅠ
<FreakyTux> 아...작은것 샀다가 피봐서 작은건 안사렵니다 ㅋㅋ
<nexusism> 보호필름 안붙이고 좀 썼다가 스크래치가 와방 와방 ㅠㅠ
<nexusism> 갤스 쓸땐 디스플레이에 스크래치 하나도 안나던데 강화유리라고 적혀있더니 아닌듯 ㅠㅠ 넥s는
<yemharcN> 넥s 디스플레이가 좀 눈 가리고 아웅이죠
<yemharcN> 강화유리는 맞는데
<yemharcN> 그 위에 보호필름 역할을 하는 얇은 유리층이 하나 더 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 제가 처음 핸펀이 이거 였어요 http://img2.ruliweb.com/img/img_link7/460/459013_2.jpg
<yemharcN> 그래서 센터가서 '스크래치가 심하니 액정 갈아줘요' 하면 위의 유리층을 떼내고 갈아준다더군요
<bundo> 마이크로텍 울트라 쩝
<FreakyTux> 휘어있는건 AMOLED가 우월해서가 아니라 바로 그 얇은 유리층이 휘어있어서일 뿐이라죠
<yemharcN> 우와..........언제적 건가요 저건
<bundo> 94년이요
<yemharcN> 저정도 사이즈면 어릴때 본거같은데........
<bundo> 저거 93년모델인가 그래요
<yemharcN> 정말 오래됐네요......
<FreakyTux> 저랑 두살차이네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> 저 우람한 탱크보디는 분명 저희 아버지도 쓰셨던............
<nexusism> yemharcN : 좋은 정보 감사드립니다.
<bundo> 처음 번호 011-260-9878
<yemharcN> nexusism, 이런건 찾으면 다 나오니까요 :)
<nexusism> FreakyTux:좋은정보 감사드립니다.
<bundo> 그러다 2002년에 누구 주고 011-364-6787
<yemharcN> nexusism, 다만 그 유리 가는거 공짜 아닙니다 (...)
<nexusism> 근데 귓속말은 어떻게들 ;;; ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 암튼 번호 좋았는데 그떈 ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 탭키로 자동완성이 돼요
<nexusism> irc이거 접속하는데 20분 걸렸어요 ㅠㅠ 젤 첨에
<yemharcN> nexusism, 상대 아이디 오른쪽 클릭 하시고 dialog 라는 메뉴 누르세요
<bundo> 귀속말  /msg 닉네임
<yemharcN> 그럼 창(?)이 따로 뜹니다
<FreakyTux> 아...귓속말;;
<nexusism> 어?저 책에서 보고 피진이란걸루
<nexusism> 접속중인데
<FreakyTux> 오 피진에서 IRC도 되는건가요
<nexusism> 그런 메뉴가 안떠요
<nexusism> 넵 피진에서 irc되요
<yemharcN> 아.....피진은 좀 다릅니다;;
<bundo> IRC 공용 명령어는 같습니다
<bundo> 귀속말  /msg 닉네임
<yemharcN> 그건 원래 목적이 메신저였던지라...
<nexusism> 오오...
<nexusism>   재밌는건
<nexusism> 귓속말 주시면 synapse?로 바탕화면에 살짝 떳다가
<nexusism> 없어지는데 오호...
<yemharcN> 오호
<yemharcN> 전 피진으론 안써봐서 몰랐네요
<nexusism> 쓰다보면 깜짝 놀라는 우분투;;;
<yemharcN> 사실 이건 우분투 기능이라기보단 IRC의 기능이지만요 :)
<FreakyTux> 은근히 깨알같은 부분이 많죠 :)
<nexusism> 이런걸 공짜로 배포하는 캐노니컬이란 회사는 음...정말 대단한듯해요
<yemharcN> 그래서 우분투 기금 천만달러가 슬슬 바닥을 보이고 있죠 ㅠㅠ
<FreakyTux> 그래도 캐노니컬이 혼자 다 만든건 아니니까...
<yemharcN> 캐노니컬은 국가 단위로 지원하고픈 마음이 무럭무럭.............
<nexusism> 물론 세계에 유능하신분들이 힘을 합쳐 만든거지만
<yemharcN> 근데 구심점이 있고 없고는 좀 차이가 커요
<FreakyTux> 그런가요;
<yemharcN> 그리고 오픈소스 기업은 순기능을 많이 하는 편이기도 하구요
<yemharcN> 일단 독점이 독점이 아니게 되니까요
<nexusism> 헐 그럼 캐노니컬 망하게 되나요?
<yemharcN> 그럼 데비안이나 레드햇 쓰면 되죠
<FreakyTux> 우리가 열심히 기부하면 되죠
<yemharcN> 막말로
<FreakyTux> 흠...먹튀도 괜찮을듯
<yemharcN> 오픈소스는 언제나 대안이 있습니다
<yemharcN> 먹튀하면 범죄가 됩니다
<yemharcN> 오픈소스는 free라고 써놓지만 공짜는 아니니까요
<nexusism> 음 하지만 만약 캐노니컬이 사라지면 그건 굉장히 또한 슬픈일이 될거같아요
<yemharcN> 그냥 가져다 쓰니 공짜라고 인식합니다만, 오픈소스도 엄연히 GPL이라는 법적 효력을 갖는 저작권이 있습니다
<yemharcN> nexusism, 그렇죠
<FreakyTux> 그런 먹튀를 말한 건 아닌데...;;;;
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 그럼 어떤 먹튀요?;;;
<FreakyTux> [01:14] <nexusism> 헐 그럼 캐노니컬 망하게 되나요? [01:14] <yemharcN> 그럼 데비안이나 레드햇 쓰면 되죠
<FreakyTux> 이런거요 ㅋㅋ
<nexusism> 확실한건 이 정도 수준의 양질의 운영체제를 공짜로...쓴다는것은 축복인거같아요
<FreakyTux> 기부도 안 하고 쓰다가 망하면 바로 등 돌리는거?
<nexusism> ui도 이쁘고
<Guest6481> 히히
<nexusism> 성능도 좋고
<bundo> 이컴은 제부팅 ^^;
<nexusism> 단지 유불이란게 문제지만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusism> 여기 계신분들은 우분투 명령어 전부 다 외우시나요?
<nexusism> 명령어같은거 있는 책을 사서 공부를 해야겠는데
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 사실 그 부분은 상당히 예전부터 커널 개발자 포럼에서 제기된 문제였어요
<yemharcN> 주제는 "펭귄이 부족하다"였었을거에요
<yemharcN> nexusism, 명령어를 전부 다 외우는 사람은 아마 없을걸요
<yemharcN> 자주 쓰는 쪽으로 외우게 되죠
<nexusism> 음;
<yemharcN> 뭣보다 항상 추가/삭제가 이루어지고 있기도 하고;;
<nexusism> 엥?
<yemharcN> 다만 옛날부터 이어져 온 시스템 기본 명령어들은 있습니다
<nexusism> 명령어가 추가/삭제가 되나요?
<yemharcN> 음..
<nexusism> 버전업할때마다요?
<yemharcN> 아뇨
<yemharcN> 간단하게
<FreakyTux> 명령어라고 생각하는게 사실은 실행파일이에요
<yemharcN> 시스템 폴더 구조를 보시면
<FreakyTux> sbin에 대부분 들어있는걸로 압니다
<yemharcN> 요렇게 4가지가 있어요
<yemharcN>  
<yemharcN> 인터넷 상태가 안좋아졌다;;
<yemharcN> 그리고 /bin에는 일반 유저도 사용 가능한 시스템 명령어가 들어가지요
<FreakyTux> 아 /가 맨 앞에 붙었더니 제대로 안 보내지는 것 같네요
<nexusism> 대충 요약하면
<yemharcN> 그런거 같아요
<nexusism> sbin은 슈퍼 바이너리의 약어인가;
<yemharcN>  /sbin /bin /usr/bin /usr/share/bin
<yemharcN> 네 맞아요
<nexusism> bin은 바이너리?
<yemharcN>  /sbin은 슈퍼유저용 명령어
<FreakyTux> system binary인줄 알았는뎁;;
<yemharcN>  /bin은 일반 유저도 사용 가능한 명령어
<nexusism> 아 시스템 바이너리의 약어인가보군요
<bundo> /usr/share/bin 아님 /usr/local/bin 인듯
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> superuser binary인가요?
<yemharcN>  /usr/bin과 그 아래 bin들은 일반적으로 '시스템 명령어가 아닌 설치한 녀석들'이 등러가요
<nexusism> 사용자/공유/명령어
<nexusism> 사용자/지역/명령어
<yemharcN> bundo, share/bin 사라졌나요?;;;
<nexusism> 이런식으로 외우면 되나;
<yemharcN> 아.....아니 저건 레뎃계열에 있었나;;
<yemharcN> nexusism, 비슷한 개념이에요
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, super user가 맞습니다
<nexusism> 오...언뜻복잡해보이기도 한데
<nexusism> 체계적이네요?
<yemharcN> 그래서 /sbin에는 fsck나 fdisk같은 잘못 건드리면 치명적인 녀석들이 들어가고
<FreakyTux> 처음 보면 리눅스 폴더 구조가 복잡해 보이는데 알고보면 윈도보다 더 정리가 잘 돼 있지요 :)
<yemharcN>  /bin에는 시스템 기반 명령어지만 별 문제가 없는, 예를 들면 ls 같은게 들어가지요
<bundo> 나 어제 아침부터 어버이날 기념으로 갤s2 루틴했삼
<yemharcN> 어버이날 기념인데 왜 겔스2 루팅을;;
<nexusism> 근데 노틸러스에 보면 root랑 lost+found는 x마크로 보호되어있는데
<nexusism> sbin은 그냥 막 열려요
<bundo> 이제  ,폰으로는 root 들어 와바얒;ㅇ
<bundo> blueman 이 맘대로안 되더라고요
<yemharcN> nexusism, 단순히 '보인다'는 것 자체는 사실 문제가 안돼요
<yemharcN> 퍼미션을 보면 rwx가 있는데 저기서 포인트는 w입니다
<nexusism> 아 역시 책을 사봐야돼
<yemharcN> bundo, ㅎㅎ 이참에 커펌도 하심이 어떤가요
<FreakyTux> r: read w: write x: excutable
<yemharcN> 네 맞습니다
<nexusism> 읽고 쓰고 실행하다?
<bundo> 이러다가  폰을  큰아들 주면 아들 개고생함  ㅠ,/ㅠ
<yemharcN> bundo, ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 각 파일마다 이 세가지 권한을 각각 주거나 뺏을 수 있어요
<yemharcN> 퍼미션은 설명하면 조금 길어지는데요, 일단 포인트만 설명하면
<yemharcN> r은 말 그대로 읽을 수 있는 권리, 쉽게 말해서 억세스 권한입니다.
<yemharcN> wx가 활성화 되어 있어도 r권한이 없으면 접근을 못하죠
<nexusism> 그럼 가령 제 폴더에 리드만 되게 걸면 슈퍼유저라 할지라도 제 패스워드를 모르면 쓰고 복사하고 이런건 불가능한가요?
<yemharcN> w는 반대로 이 파일에 대해 수정/삭제를 하는 권리입니다
<nexusism> 그건 또 아니죠?;
<yemharcN> 슈퍼유저는 말 그대로 '슈퍼'에요
<yemharcN> 그야말로 그 컴퓨터 안에서는 '신'입니다
<nexusism> 역시;;;허덜덜
<FreakyTux> wx가 활성화 되어 있어도 r권한이 없으면 접근을 못하죠 -> 이 경우는 권한은 -wx로 나타납니다
<FreakyTux> 참고로 드린 말씀;
<yemharcN> w까지 했던가요?
<yemharcN> 마지막으로 x는 실행권한입니다.
<nexusism> 윈도7이 뺏긴거구나
<yemharcN> 실행파일이 있는데 rw는 있는데 x가 없으면 (rw-) 실행파일인데 실행이 안되요
<FreakyTux> -wx라 하더라도 읽지 않고 쓰기만 하는 경우는 써지던데요
<yemharcN> 쉽게 말해 윈도에서 abc.exe파일에서 .exe를 지우고 abc로 만들어 버리면 실행 안되는거랑 비슷해요
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 네, 그 경우엔 써지는게 정상이에요
<nexusism> 좋은정보 말씀 감사드립니다 약간은 이해가 되었어요
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 억세스 권한이라고 해서 혼동하신거같네요
<yemharcN> 이걸 쉽게 말하면
<bundo> nexusism  제 우분투 보실래요 화면 ?
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1304872206.png
<yemharcN> -wx 상태인 파일이 있으면
<FreakyTux> 아 저는 단지 nexusism님께서 혼동하실까봐;;
<nexusism> 오
<yemharcN> 여기에 특정 명령어를 써서 덧붙이거나
<yemharcN> 삭제할 수 있는데
<yemharcN> 반대로 이 파일을 열어서 안의 내용물 을 볼 수는 없어요
<FreakyTux> 근데 -wx이면 실행은 가능한가요?
<nexusism> 스샷은 어떻게 찍죠?프린트 스크린인가
<yemharcN> 네
<yemharcN> 네
<yemharcN> bundo, 전부터 궁금했던겁니다만 분도님
<nexusism> 오
<bundo> 나?
<yemharcN> NETWORK부분은 왜 언제나 0k/s상태인가요?
<yemharcN> (콘키요)
<bundo> 그거 수정 안했심
<yemharcN> 아하
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네트웍 바꾸고 콘키 수정 안해서 값이 안옴
<bundo> 쩝
<FreakyTux> nexusism: 이어서 설명드리자면 rwx에서 주어지지 않은 권한은 -로 나타납니다
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, nexusism 우리 간단한 실습을 해볼까요?
<yemharcN> 터미널을 여시고
<FreakyTux> 읽기와 실행은 가능한데 쓰기가 불가능하다면 r-x로 나타나죠
<FreakyTux> 아 저 지금 리눅스가 아니라서;;;
<yemharcN> vi abc 하신 다음 안에 아무 내용이나 쓰고 저장하세요
<yemharcN> 아하
<bundo> 마트가서오늘 특가 하고 소주 한병더 사야징 ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 괜찮아요 구경만 해도 습득 가능해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 음.. 리눅스 명령어중에 cat, >>   요 두가지 명령어를 아세요?
<yemharcN> 예를 들어서
<yemharcN> abc파일 안에 abcdef라 적고 저장했습니다
<yemharcN> cat abc를 하면
<yemharcN> abcdef
<yemharcN> 를 출력해 줘요
<yemharcN> 말 그대로 파일 안의 내용으로 터미널에 주룩 하고 보여주는 녀석이지요
<yemharcN> cat = catch입니다
<yemharcN> 근데 이걸 파일 권한을 수정해서 r을 빼준 다음
<yemharcN> cat abc
<yemharcN> 를 하게되면
<yemharcN> <접근 불가>
<yemharcN> <Permission Denied>
<yemharcN> 라는 에러를 뱉습니다
<yemharcN> 말 그대로 '억세스 불가' 혹은 '읽기 불가'가 되죠
<yemharcN> 그리고 >> 라는 명령어가 있습니다
<yemharcN> 사실 이건 명령어라기보단 기능인데요
<yemharcN> ghijk >> abc
<yemharcN> 라고 하면
<yemharcN> abc파일 안의 내용 바로 다음에
<yemharcN> 입력한 내용을 추가하죠
<yemharcN> ghijk >> abc를 하게 되면
<yemharcN> abc파일 안의 내용은 abcdefghijk가 되겠지요
<yemharcN> 근데 여기서 마찬가지로 w를 빼버리면
<nexusism> 아
<yemharcN> 이번엔 <쓰기 권한이 없다>라는 에러를 냅니다
<yemharcN> 그리고 마지막으로 x인데요
<yemharcN> sudo chmod -x /bin/ls
<yemharcN> 를 해서 ls의 실행 권한을 뺍니다
<yemharcN> 그리고 ls를 하면 실행이 안된다는 메세지를 내게 되죠
<yemharcN> 사실 퍼미션 시스템 이해의 요점은
<nexusism> 아
<yemharcN> 읽기(r)와 쓰기(w)를 완전히 분리해서 생각해야 한다는겁니다
<yemharcN> 얼핏 보면 읽기/쓰기는 연계되는 동작으로 보이는데
<yemharcN> 읽을수는 있지만 쓸 수 없는 상태  와
<nexusism> 슈퍼유저가 한다 chmod에서 -x(실행권한삭제) /바이너리/ls명령어
<yemharcN> 쓸 수 있지만 읽을수는 없는 상태   가 되는거죠
<yemharcN> nexusism, 맞습니다 :)
<nexusism> 헐 너무 체계적이다;
<yemharcN> chmod = change mod
<nexusism> 제가 영어를 잘하는건 아닌데
<nexusism> 언뜻 단어만 봐도 느낌이 팍팍 오네요 명령어도 전부 단어자나;;;
<yemharcN> 리눅스의 기본적인 시스템 명령어는 저렇게 원리만 알면 배우기 정말 쉬워요
<yemharcN> 폴더 구조도 마찬가지죠
<yemharcN> 예를 들면 대부분의 .conf가 붙은 설정파일들은 /etc 폴더 아래에 들어갑니다
<nexusism> 죄송한데 chmod +x를 다시 쓰면 복원이 될라나요;
<yemharcN> 유저들이 공용으로 사용하는 (쉽게 말해 시스템을 건드리지 않는) 녀석들은 /usr/share/ 아래에 들어가지요
<yemharcN> nexusism, 맞아요 :)
<nexusism> 아 된다
<yemharcN> 원리를 아니 바로 답이 예측 가능하지요?
<nexusism> 훌륭하다
<nexusism> 넵!
<yemharcN> 자 그럼
<yemharcN> 예를들어서 pidgin의 폴더를 알고 싶어요
<yemharcN> 근데 위치는 몰라요
<yemharcN> 하지만 이건 시스템이랑 상관없는 녀석이니 아마도 /usr/share 아래에 있겠지요?
<yemharcN> 그럼 피진 제작자가 ㅂㅌ라서 폴더 이름을 pidgin이 아닌 엉뚱한 걸로 하지 않은 이상은
<nexusism> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=17207
<yemharcN>  /usr/share/pidgin 이라는 폴더에 이 파일들이 있을겁니다
<nexusism> 어라 스샷 찍어 올렸는데 지워야겠네요 대화내용이;
<yemharcN> 전 나와도 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 그렇다면 저 피진이란 폴더는
<nexusism> 공용으로 모든 유저가 사용가능한
<nexusism> 그런 폴더인가요?
<nexusism> 퍼미션 애기를 뺐을때;
<yemharcN> 그렇다기보단, 요건 약간 시스템 이야기가 필요한데요
<nexusism> 폴더 구조상으로만 봤을때요
<FreakyTux> 전 그냥 귀찮아서 whereis pidgin;;
<yemharcN> 폴더의 내용물 자체를 공유한다기보다는
<yemharcN> 동시에 여러 사람이 사용할 수 있다..........가 정확합니다
<nexusism> 그러니깐
<nexusism> 피진이란 프로그램이 저 폴더에 있다
<nexusism> 그리고
<nexusism> 모든 유저가 권한만 있으면
<nexusism> 피진을 사용할수 있다
<yemharcN> 그렇지요
<nexusism> 아!!!
<yemharcN> 사실 복잡하게 들어가면 가지가지 나오긴 하는데
<FreakyTux> 그래도 폴더 분류는 편의상 해 놓은 것일 뿐 정말 넣고 싶다면 별로 중요하지 않은 프로그램이라도 /sbin에 넣을 수 있는 거죠?
<yemharcN> 그정도만 하셔도 이미 /usr/share 아래 폴더들 기능의 절반은 이해하신거에요
<nexusism> 언뜻 지금 설명하신 내용으로 들었을땐 굉장히 심플한데
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 네
<nexusism> 또 제가 모르는 뭔가 복잡한게 많을거같아요 ㅠㅠ
<nexusism> 알고보면 어려울거같음 -ㅅ-
<yemharcN> 사실 이 모든 것들은 절대적인 규칙이 아니라
<nexusism> 책을 빨리 주문해야지;
<yemharcN> 암묵적인 룰에 가까워요
<yemharcN> 사실 어디에 가져다 놓든 자기 마음인데
<yemharcN> 그렇게 되면 서로 골때리니까 '우리 이렇게 정리하자' 하고 약속을 한거죠
<nexusism> 그런데 예전기억에 조금 실망스러웠던게
<nexusism> 각 배포판이 있잖아요
<yemharcN> 네
<nexusism> 음...근데 각 배포판마다 명령어가 다 틀린거같아서
<nexusism> 뭐랄까???
<nexusism> 조금 혼동스러웠다랄까...물론 그게 개방성의 훌륭한점이긴 한거같은데 ^^;
<yemharcN> 뭘로 그렇게 느끼셨는지 잘 모르겠네요.......음
<yemharcN> 아마도 alias때문이 아닌가 싶은데요
<nexusism> 아!
<nexusism> 그러니깐
<nexusism> 아주 오래전일인데
<nexusism> 아주 아주!
<nexusism> 레드햇 버전도 기억이 안나네요
<yemharcN> 뭐가 틀렸나요?
<nexusism> 거기서 쓰던 명령어같은게 제가 터보리눅스였나
<nexusism> 거기에선
<nexusism> 안되고 뭐 이런거?랄까요
<yemharcN> 대충 기억나는대로만 말하셔도 되요
<yemharcN> 어떤식으로 틀렸는지만 알아도 짐작은 되니까요
<yemharcN> whatev3r, 어서오세요
<nexusism> 아 질문을 바꾸어서
<nexusism> 그러니깐 각 배포판이 틀려도
<nexusism> 공용으로 쓰는 명령어는
<nexusism> 다 되는데
<nexusism> 배포판마다의 명령어랄까?
<yemharcN> 아하.....
<nexusism> ;;;; 아 이게 설명이 ;;;
<yemharcN> 자 보세요
<FreakyTux> deb와 rpm간의 차이같은걸 말씀하시는건가...
<yemharcN> 기본적으로 /sbin과 /bin 폴더 아래의 내용은 고정적이에요. 리눅스 전체가 다 바꾸자! 하지 않는 이상 변하지 않습니다
<whatev3r> yemharcN: 아이팟 인터넷이 이상해서 들락날락 하고 있습니다 죄송
<yemharcN> 근데 /usr/bin과 /usr/local/bin 아래의 명령어들은 기본적으로 '해당 프로그램이 있는' 녀석들이지요
<yemharcN> whatev3r, 네 :)
<yemharcN> 이걸 간단히 말하자면
<yemharcN> 당장에 ls같은 명령어는 다른 무엇도 없이
<yemharcN> /bin/ls 라는 파일 단 하나만으로 가동합니다
<yemharcN> 다른 그 무엇도 필요없어요
<yemharcN> 근데 보통 우리가 설치해서 쓰는 프로그램들은 온갖 파일들을 가지고 있죠?
<nexusism> 네
<yemharcN> 자신만의 폴더도 있구요
<yemharcN> 그런 녀석들이 각 배포판별로 틀린겁니다
<yemharcN> 어느 리눅스에서도 ls가 없는 녀석은 없지요
<nexusism> 아
<nexusism> 그러면 가령 이렇게 표현하면 될라나
<yemharcN> 하지만 pidgin이 과연 모든 리눅스 배포판에 있진 않겠지요?
<nexusism> 그러니깐
<nexusism> ls는
<nexusism> 어느배포판이나 다 있으니깐
<nexusism> 어느 배포판에서
<nexusism> ls는 다 먹힌다
<nexusism> 그런데 ls 옵션은 배포판마다
<nexusism> 틀릴수 있다?
<nexusism> ;;;
<yemharcN> 아뇨아뇨
<yemharcN> 그 옵션조차도 ls라는 녀석이 가지고 있는겁니다
<yemharcN> 윈도우로 설명하자면
<yemharcN> 윈도우 처음 설치하면 익스플로러는 언제나 있죠?
<nexusism> 네
<yemharcN> 근데 파이어폭스는 설치를 해야해요
<nexusism> 네
<yemharcN> 근데 누가 윈도우 자동설치 버전을 만들면서 파이어폭스를 포함시켜 놓고 바탕화면의 익스플로러를 파이어폭스로 대체해 놨습니다
<nexusism> 오우 감사;
<yemharcN> 이해가 가시나요?
<nexusism> 오...
<nexusism> 바로 이해가;
<nexusism> 됩니다
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 저도 한마디; 윈도는 하나니까 어디서나 IE로 통일되는 반면 리눅스는 파이어폭스를 쓸수도 있고 크롬을 쓸수도 있고 컹커러를 쓸수도 있고 뭐 그런 이야기인것 같네요
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 비슷해요
<yemharcN> 실제로 레드햇이 나왔을 떄에 사람들이 apt가 좋다 rpm이 갑이다 서로 많이 싸웠어요
<nexusism> rpm은...
<nexusism> 뭐가 없습니다 뭐가 안됩니다
<yemharcN> rpm = Redhat Package Manager
<nexusism> 뭐가 필요한데 없네요
<nexusism> 에러메세지만 주구줄창 뿜었던 기억이 ㅠㅠ
<nexusism> 역시 유불이 문제였지만서두요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharcN> nexusism, 사실 정확히 비교하려면 apt가 아니라 dpkg입니다
<nexusism> 그리고
<nexusism> 10.10 인스톨할때요
<yemharcN> dpkg = rpm / apt = yum
<nexusism> 처음에
<nexusism> 지역 설정하잖아요
<yemharcN> 네
<nexusism> 아니다
<nexusism> 우분투 소프트웨어
<nexusism> 를
<nexusism> 실행하고
<nexusism> 거기 보면
<nexusism> 국가 선택 하는곳이 있잖아요
<yemharcN> 네
<nexusism> 거기서 한국을 맞춰있었는데
<nexusism> 업뎃도 안돼;
<bundo> 베트남 조폭하고 무슨일하나 부탁해서 일처리 했더니 피카사로 친추하네 나참
<nexusism> 에러만 주구줄창 뿜더라구요;
<nexusism> 여기서 좌절해서
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1304873854.png
<nexusism> 아 역시 우분투는 너무 어려운가
<yemharcN> nexusism, 그런 경우 보통 한국 공식서버가 다운되서 그래요
<nexusism> 하다가 제가 강좌 보고 셋팅했는데 그걸
<bundo> 놀러 또 오라는건가 ...
<nexusism> 메인서버로 바꿔주니 잘되더라는 --
<nexusism> 역시 유불
<nexusism> 그러면 한국 공식 서버랑 메인서버가 다운되면
<nexusism> 업뎃도 안되고
<nexusism> 설치도 안되고
<nexusism> 그런거에요?
<nexusism> 랭귀지 팩 다운받고 하던데 음
<yemharcN> nexusism, 지금 우분투?
<nexusism> 첨에 설치 할때
<nexusism> 넵
<yemharcN> 자, 위에 작업표시줄(패널)에서
<yemharcN> 시스템-> 관리 -> 소프트웨어 소스
<yemharcN> 실행했나요?
<nexusism> 영문이라서;
<yemharcN> system -> Preference -> Softwar Source
<nexusism> 엥?
<nexusism> 저는 안보여요
<yemharcN> 음... 그럼 preference말고 목록이 하나 더 있죠?
<yemharcN> 그쪽으로 가보세요
<bundo> yemharcN 오늘 직장 안가남 ?
<nexusism>  시냅스에서도 검색이 안됨
<yemharcN> 못찾았나요?
<yemharcN> bundo, 연휴라고 지정휴무네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오오오
<bundo> 그럼 더 놀아도 됨
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> nexusism, 음... 아이콘 모양이 박스 앞에 지구 있는거에요
<nexusism> 잠시만요 스샷 찍어 보내드릴게요
<yemharcN> bundo, ㅎㅎ 안그래도 어버이날이고 해서 집에 내려와있어요
<yemharcN> nexusism, 네
<yemharcN> 아버지 스마트폰 바꿔드릴겸 해서
<yemharcN> (저보다도 먼저 카카오톡을 하고 계셨던 아버지...)
<yemharcN> 음...잠시 담배한대 물고 올게요
<yemharcN> ?!
<yemharcN> 담배가 없다?!
<nexusism> 메뉴판 실행시에 스크린샷 버튼 눌리면 안찍히는데 이건 또 왜;;;
<yemharcN> OTL
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 잠시만요
<nexusism> 스샷 프로그램
<nexusism> 소프트웨어 센터에서 검색
<bundo> [명령어]whois 211.234.222.127 | grep 주소
<bundo> IPv4주소           : 211.234.222.0-211.234.222.255
<bundo> [ IPv4주소 사용 기관 정보 ]
<yemharcN> 자자
<bundo> 주소               : 중구 을지로2가
<bundo> 상세주소           : 11
<bundo> 주소               : 중구 을지로2가
<bundo> 상세주소           : 11
<yemharcN> 잠시 멈추시고
<bundo> 만약 위의 IPv4주소 사용기관 정보가 올바르지 않을 경우
<yemharcN> nexusism, 터미널 여시고
<bundo> [ 연결ISP의 IPv4주소 책임자 정보 ]
<bundo> [ 연결ISP의 IPv4주소 담당자 정보 ]
<bundo> IP는 을지로군 쩝
<nexusism> 네
<bundo> 어디에요 yemharcN  ?
<nexusism> 터미널 열었어요
<yemharcN> gksu software-properties 라는걸 대충 쓰고 탭 누르면 자동완성 해줄거에요
<yemharcN> bundo, 읭?
<yemharcN> 사용기관 정보.............
<bundo> IRC 창에서 명령어 치고 보여주는 스크립입니더 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 암호창 열리더니 암호쳤는데 묵묵;
<yemharcN> bundo, 어 그러니까..... 문제를 내신거죠?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 어디냐구요 지금 지점이 ?
<nexusism> 허미 저도 담배 한대 점 피고 올게요
<nexusism> 이거 유불 ㅠ
<yemharcN> 제 위치를 물으시는거라면 경기도 광주입니다만...
<bundo> 경기도 광주출신  아는 이 하나 있어요
<yemharcN> 근데 있다고 하셔도 제가 모를거같아요;;
<yemharcN> 저 고딩때무터 외지로 나가 산 인간인지라..
<yemharcN> 고3년 평택
<yemharcN> 바로 군2년 가평
<yemharcN> 그 이후로 서울............
<yemharcN> (집 나온지 대략 10 몇년차....)
<bundo> 가톨릭 수원 교구 신학생이었죠 머...
<bundo> 2년 학교 다녔나 ...
<yemharcN> 흐음
<bundo> 천진암 말에요 천주교가 개판 공사하죠 ? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그거도 경기도 광주 근처임
<yemharcN> 아....... 제가 마지막까지 살던(?) 집이 천주교 근처였죠
<yemharcN> 퇴촌 쪽의
<yemharcN> 천주교란다 천진암;;
<nexusism> 셔터 설치 중
<yemharcN> 마지막에 본게 공사 터만 잡아놓은거였는데
<yemharcN> nexusism, ;;;
<yemharcN> 그 뭐냐;;; 결국 제가 켜달라고 한건 저장소 바꾸는 그거였어요;;
<bundo> 경기도 다니면서 느낀점
<yemharcN> 시냅틱에서 켜도 되는거였는데;;
<bundo> "아 사람은 하천을 중심으로 모여 살았구나"
<bundo> 히히
<yemharcN> bundo, 우앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그거 느꼈어요
<yemharcN> 난데없는 인류각
<yemharcN> 근데 맞는말 같아요
<bundo> 용인  , 이천 등 다 같죠
<yemharcN> 당장에 구글어스만 돌려봐도 큰 도시 대부분이 강을 끼고 있죠
<FreakyTux> 부산, 대구- 낙동강
<FreakyTux> 진주- 금강
<FreakyTux> 밖에 모르네요;;;ㅋ
<yemharcN> 저도 몰라요 ㅎ
<yemharcN> bundo, HiOSS 조만간 개장하는건가요?
<FreakyTux> (우리가 그렇게 부르는)서양사람들이 세계라고 하면 유럽밖에 모른다고 하는데 서울 올라와 보니 서울사람들도 마찬가지인것 같아요
<bundo> 암튼 좀 투자 했는데 본전 안나올까봐 협박 좀 한거 뿐이에요
<yemharcN> bundo, 아항
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 제가 그래서 네이버를 싫어해요
<yemharcN> 좋은 IT인프라를 썩게 만들고 있어요
<yemharcN> 같은 맥락으로 싸이월드도 싫어합니다
<bundo> yemharcN 그러다 네이버 가게됨 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> bundo, 우잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 어떤 친구는 충청도가 어디냐고 묻던데요 ㅋ
<bundo> 이번에 네이버 IT 쪽 직원들 많이 영입했데요
<bundo> 67명 정도 ?
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 그건 인식 이전에 공부부족이에요
<yemharcN> bundo, 많이 뽑았네요
<yemharcN> 농협 사건에 자극받았나...
<bundo> 근데 네이버요
<bundo> IT 연줄로 가요 .. 팀장  &수석 추천
<bundo> 난 네이버 가려면 행정직 지원 하겠어요
<bundo> 안받아 주겠지만 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 왜 행정직인가요?
<bundo> IT 에서 네이버 회사내에 힘 없어요
<yemharcN> 연줄로 가는거야 뭐.......어차피 대기업(?)은 결국 그들만의 리그니까요
<bundo> 법 공부한 이사가 힘 있지 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 사실 어디라고 IT 실무자가 힘 있겠습니까 ㅠㅠ
<FreakyTux> 슬픈 현실...
<yemharcN> 당장 게임회사만 해도 경영자랑 투자자는 죄 다 업계사정은 커녕 게임도 모릅니다
<FreakyTux> IT직 종사자들이 파업하면 어떻게 될까요
<yemharcN> 와중에는 게임을 더럽게 보면서 돈되니 투자하는 사람까지 있는 판이죠
<yemharcN> 그럼 종사하고 싶은데 못한 사람들이 채우겠죠 (데굴)
<bundo> FreakyTux IT 노조 도 이제 초기입니다.
<yemharcN> <-실질적인 IT붐 세대
<FreakyTux> 참...사람이 너무 많아서 탈인가요
<bundo> 저도 거기 관여중 인데.. 쩝
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 그것도 맞아요
<nexusism> 아우 셔터 사용법은 왜 이리 ㅠ
<yemharcN> 근데 사실 IT뿐만 아니라 이공계 전반에 대한 대우가 그렇습니다
<nexusism> 오늘은 포기해야될듯 ㅠ
<FreakyTux> 그런가요;;
<nexusism> 아우 벌써 시간이 이렇게 흘렀네요 다들 오늘 감사드리구
<nexusism> 내일 또 놀러오겠습니다
<yemharcN> nexusism, http://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.or.kr%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D4%26t%3D16737&ei=29DGTfeZH4qYvAPH95WvAQ&usg=AFQjCNHZwi6p4BpJ3SCHbxrja5ykrxLC5Q
<nexusism> 모두 즐거운 새벽 되세요
<yemharcN> nexusism, 네, 언제라도 오세요 :)
<FreakyTux> 안녕히 가세요
<FreakyTux> 또 오세요:)
<nexusism> 예
<nexusism> 일단 포럼에 스샷은 올렸는데
<nexusism> 메뉴 부분은 전혀 안나오고 있음 ㅠㅠㅠ
<nexusism> 다들 안녕히
<FreakyTux> yemharcN: IT가 힘들대서 기계공학부로 왔는데 그럼 거기서 거기인가요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 기계공학부인가요....................
<yemharcN> FreakyTux, 공밀레~~~.....라는 말을 아십니까? ㅠㅠ
<FreakyTux> 아 대충 알것같네요 ㅠㅠ
<FreakyTux> 근데 몰라요
<yemharcN> http://goo.gl/zf6fl
<bundo> 이 친구는 맨날 갑이라네 http://kldp.org/node/123129#comment-554546 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 에휴 ~  와프
<bundo> gap도 안되면서 ... ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 갑.............이군요
<yemharcN> 뭔짓을 해도 저런말 농담으로라도 말 못하겠던데.............
<bundo> 저놈아가 나 hanirc 에서 벤 발랐거든요
<bundo> 1024일 벤
<bundo> 그리고 60일만에 돌아가서
<bundo> 1년 8개월후
<bundo> 영구 벤을 주었죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> 과연 분도님
<yemharcN> 은혜는 돌려주고 원한은 얹어주시는 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 내가 우분투 깃발 만들어서 나가겠다 할때...
<bundo> 너가 먼데 한 친구에요
<bundo> 저친구 하이텔  리눅 동회회  회장 6개월인기 했다던가 그래요
<yemharcN> 어라........ 전 기억에 없는;;
<bundo> 현피 뜨자고 하고 누구도 안온다길래
<bundo> 전 그랬죠
<yemharcN> (사실 뭐 그 나이에 그런거 기억하기야 하겠습니까마는;;)
<bundo> 내가 갈까? 안갈까? ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 순선씨도요
<yemharcN> 자신감이 넘치는건 좋은데 자존심이 넘치는건 역시 아닌거같아요
<bundo> 와프보다 클린슈가가 낳데요
<bundo> 둘이 비교가 되죠
<yemharcN> 인간적으로요? 아니면 실력? 그도 아니면 둘 다?
<bundo> 그 글타래 보아도 둘이 비교가 되죠..
<bundo> 커뮤니티 자세요
<yemharcN> 아하
<bundo> 그러니 와프(악필) 저친구 항상 "을"도 못하는거죠
<yemharcN> 음........
<bundo> 저친구 갑을 병 "정" 도 아닌듯 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 그 왜 전의 gwo..뭐라던가 하는 사람 생각나는건 너무 깎아내리는걸까요
<yemharcN> (왠지 풍겨오는 느낌이;;)
<bundo> 처음 글타래 쓴이요
<bundo> 이방 가끔 오던 일본 에서 공부하는 우분투 유저에요
<bundo> xylosper
<bundo> cmpalyer 개발자죠
<yemharcN> 오오
<bundo> cmplayer (오타수정)
<bundo> 왜 최적화 엔진 고르고 .. 자막 지원 및 동시 (영문+한글)자막지원 플레이어 만든거죠
<bundo> 전 안쓰지만 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://kldp.org/node/122351
<yemharcN> 이거였군요. 이거면 분명 QT깔기 귀찮아서 뇌리에서 잊혀진 그거네요
<bundo> 네
<yemharcN> 초기 개발버전에서 'cmplayer는 2개자막 동시재생을 지원합니다' 하니까
<yemharcN> '그거 꼭 필요한가요?' 하던.......
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 소스를 오픈한것이 사람들은 그러죠 " 어 남도 다 하겠네"
<yemharcN> ..........허황된 꿈입니다 (먼산)
<bundo> 근데 유저가 원하고 대한 노하우는 크죠
<bundo> 근데 유저가 원하고 대해본 노하우는 크죠
<yemharcN> 뭔가 하나를 만들어 낸다는게 쉬운게 아니에요
<yemharcN> 노하우 = 경력이다 라고도 할만 하니까요
<yemharcN> 사실 보면 경력이 쌓이는건 즉 그만큼 임시변통 할 꼼수가 쌓이는 느낌이에요
<bundo> 머 꼭 경력을 말하는건 아니고요 그냥 자신의 프로그램을 만들지 말고
<bundo> 자신의 커뮤니티를 만들지 말고
<bundo> 사람들의 프로그램
<bundo> 사람들의 커뮤니티를
<bundo> 만들어 가라는 거죠
<yemharcN> 네 :)
<yemharcN> 사실 오늘도 그랬지만 잘 모르는 사람들한테 우분투나 리눅스에 대한 질문에 대답할때마다 고민해요
<yemharcN> '어떻게 설명해야 더 쉽게 팍! 하고 알아들을까?'
<yemharcN> 막말로 전문용어 섞어가면서 나불대는건 책만 좀 들여다 봐도 그럴싸하게 말할 수 있잖아요
<yemharcN> bundo, 저도 이만 들어가겠습니다. 일단 내일 휴일인데 휴일이 아닌 상황인지라 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네...
<bundo> 사진이 흐리네요
<yemharcN> ?
<bundo> 우리도 사실 잘 알수없는거죠
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1304876896.png
<bundo> 안개길과 같죠
<bundo> 편히 쉬기를 ~~ ^^;
<yemharcN> 네 ^^ 18일날 뵈요
<whatev3r> .tr fr ko salut
<imsu> 하암~ 잘 잤다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 하암
<CuBric> 출근 준비해야지
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-30
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅋㅇㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 허거거...
<razGon_Xch> 사내메신저글자가 여기에..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=21730
<razGon_Xch> 제가 글을 올렸는데요. 위에 대처 방안은 없을까요? 그냥 날려 버리고 재설치해야 될까요?
<razGon_Xch> 혹은 데이타 건지는 방법은 없는지요?
<Multi> 안녕하세요?
<Multi> 다들 잠수신가보네
<gendersys> 안녕하세요
<gendersys> 우분투에서 iso이미지를 구우려고 하는데요^^
<gendersys> 아니 주분투에서 iso이미지를 구우려고요^^
<gendersys> brasero 별로 안좋나요? ^^
<gendersys> 평점이 별 3개밖에 안되네요
<Seony> 씨디 굽는 프로그램이 평점이 뭐 의미가 있겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 굳이 평점을 따지자면
<autowiz03> 사용자 편의성 정도 겠지요
<Seony> 어차피 쓸만큼 쓰실만한 분들은 다 터미널 열어서 구우실테니 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 오늘 서울 28도 헉헉!!
<Seony> 헐 정말요?
<autowiz03> 완전 여름날씨에요
<Seony> 정말 그러네요. 습도는 안높구요?
<Seony> 습도라도 적으면 좀 살만할텐데..
<autowiz03> 습도는 그렇게 높지는 않았던거 같아요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-01
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JINSEOK> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-02
<ihavnoth> 아침에 12.04로 업데이트했어요
<Seony> 음... 여전히 학생들이 교수이름을 그냥 막 부르는 게 이해가 가지않네요... 정말 저렇게 해도 되나... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, ??
<Seony> imsu: http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-05-01at11.28.25PM.png
<Seony> imsu: 참고로, Makoto는 학생이고 Sam은 교수야
<Seony> 저런 대화가 하루에도 수십번씩 일어나는데, 여전히 수십번씩 적응이 안돼.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 같이 공부하는 학생이에요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 온라인 수업
<imsu> 음 저래도 되나보구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 이름도 특이하네요~
<imsu> 샘이라 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 특이한게 아니라 흔한 이름이지.
<Seony> 뭐 그냥 철수 정도 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아뇨 그게 한국에서
<imsu> 학생들이 친한 선생님 부를 때
<imsu> 샘이라고 하잖아요~
<Seony> 아...
<imsu> 샘~!~!~!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_e> 아 배고파
<drake_e> 끙끙
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> Seony: 오랜만입니다
<Seony> 요즘 많이 바쁘신가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뭐어, 이리저리요
<yemharc> 일도 일이고, 개인적인 일도 있고요
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 전 이제 1주일 남았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 곧 끝난다 라는 기대감보다, 곧 기말이라는 두려움이 더 커요....
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아이폰에서 현재 자기 위치를 GPS에서 받아오는 예제를 찾고있는데, 거의 있는 게 없네요.
<yemharc> http://www.vellios.com/2010/08/16/core-location-gps-tutorial/
<yemharc> 이런거요?
<Seony> 네. 이런 걸 찾고있었는데, 실제로 예제에 적용하면 안되는 게 너무 많더라구요...
<Seony> 기존의 소스에 추가시킬려고하다보니 그런 거 같은데, 주신 링크를 천천히 따라해보면서 봐야겠어요...
<yemharc> 흠...
<yemharc> 다른거 다 제끼고 튜토리얼 예제에서 하는 대로만 해서 일단 로케이션을 받아오긴 하는지부터 확인해 봐야 할거같네요
<Seony> 링크 주신 것도 보니까 4.0 기준이네요. 저 화면처럼 프레임웍을 따로 추가하는 메뉴는 이제 없거든요...
<Seony> 암튼 링크 주신걸 토대로 연구 좀 해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 :)
<imsu> yemharc, 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> Seony, 아옹 시험 문제 내는 것보다 채점이 더 싫어요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> imsu 안녕하세요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 자세히 뜯어봐야하니 더 힘들겠지
<imsu> 시간 엄청 걸리네 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 아옹 담배 땡겨 ㅠㅠ
<oming> 아아아.. 음 반응속도가 느리구나..
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-03
<mckang> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<mckang> 우분투 11.10을 사용하다가 문제에 부딪혀서 도움을 좀 구하고자 왔습니다
<mckang> 한글로 써도 괜찮은거죠?
<Seony> 네
<mckang> 11.10에서 우측 패널에 보면 트레이 아이콘아리고 해서.. 사용중인 프로그램이면 아이콘으로 나와야 하는데요.
<mckang> ps -ef | grep 'qqqq' 라고 했을때 돌고있는 프로세스인데.. 아이콘은 표시가 되지 않습니다.
<mckang> 패널에 표시되는 아이콘은 실행중인 프로그램(프로세서명)을 나타나게 하려면 어떤 방법이 없을까요?
<Seony> 저는 다른 분께 패스하겠습니다. 저는 데탑용으로는 리눅스를 안써서요...
<mckang> 아네..
<Seony> 서버버전만 써서 GUI하고는 거리가 좀... ㅎㅎ
<mckang> 네 그렇군요.
<oming> 안녕하세요
<amigo7> 안녕하세요.
<oming> 아 힘드다...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-04
<Ben5> 안녕하세요
<Ben5> 오랜만입니다 ㅎㅎ
<cooldong> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz03> 금요일이네요... 오홍홍
<oming> 오호오 ; 일끝났다~~
<hccha> ?
<hccha> oh~~~
<hccha> 이런게 다있네.ㅋㅋ
<hccha> 여기서 혼자 떠드는 구나..ㅡㅡ"
<letmeln> 안녕하세요.
<letmeln> 혹시
<letmeln> root@bt:~/Desktop/DEFCON19/b100# file tluser1;file tluser2;file tluser3;file tluser4;file tluser5;file tluser6;file tluser7;file tluser8;file tluser9;file tluser10;file tluser11
<letmeln> 이렇게 반복된 작업을 한라인 명령으로 끝낼때
<letmeln> 쉘 스크립트를 섞어서 1~11까지 파일에 대한 file 출력을 보는 방법이 어떤게 있을까요..
<Ben5> shell for loop 돌리는거 말씀하시는거에요?
<letmeln> 넵..
<letmeln> 제가 예로 한것 처럼 한라인에서 하려면
<letmeln> 어떤식으로 하면될까요..
<Ben5> list="file1 file2 file3"
<Ben5> for $file in $list; do
<Ben5> cat $file
<Ben5> done
<letmeln> 아하
<letmeln> 해볼게요!~~
<Ben5> 넵!
<letmeln> list="tluser1 tluser2 tluser3" for $file in $list ; do file $file ; done
<letmeln> list="tluser1 tluser2 tluser3" for $file in $list ; do file $file ; done
<letmeln> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<letmeln> 이렇게 나오는데요.. 혹시 제가 어떤부분에 문법이 잘못되었나요~?
<Ben5> 아 한줄로 하실려면
<Ben5> do 빼시면 될듯한데
<letmeln> 움.. 정석으로 쉘스크립트를 배우지 않고 주먹구구로 하려니 잘안되네요^^;;
<Ben5> 아니면 do 뒤에도 ;넣거나
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-05
<lovirz> 안녕하세요~
<tester> hi everyone
<Seony> Hi
<tester> where r u from u people?
<Seony> s.korea.
<Seony> all we are korean.
<tester> so?
<crystal> hi
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-06
<jseo>  ?
<jseo> µµ¿ÍÁÖ¼¼¿ä
<jseo> ?
<jseo> µµ¿ÍÁÖ¼¼¿ä..
<jseo> ¾Æ¹«µµ ¾ø´Ù...
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_OpQ> 아무도 없는 곳에 메아리
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 올간만입니다.
<Seony> 네. 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 저는 요즘 기말이라 무지 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 멋진 토요일밤을 즐기시고 계시겠군요
<razGon_OpQ> 저도 서버살려야 되는데 병원에 문제가 많아서요
<razGon_OpQ> 직원하나가 거짓말해서 결근 했는데 신뢰가 안가네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 코딩과 함께하는 즐거운 토요일밤입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요..
<razGon_OpQ> 신뢰안되는 버전의 Os는 바로 포멧감인데.
<razGon_OpQ> 문제는 부모님시켜서 같이거짓맑을 죄질이 아주 않좋습니다
<Seony> 그런 케이스는 일찍 내치는 게 낫지않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 덕분에 두명이 해고 당할듯
<razGon_OpQ> 그 직원은 빼는 건 괜찮ㅅ은데 오자마자 꼬신 알바생이 있는데
<razGon_OpQ> 그친구는 성실한데 쩝 그게아까워서요
<razGon_OpQ> 같이 쳐야 합니다.ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 뭐 사실 고용주의 입장에서는, 일할 사람은 널렸잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 구조조정은 힘들어요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 그런게 제가 싫어하는 말입니다
<razGon_OpQ> 널렸다고 하는
<Seony> 저같이 피고용인의 입장에서는 어쩔 수 없는 현실인지라...
<razGon_OpQ> 솔직히 아프다면 쉬게 해주는데 악용해서요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 그런 경우는, 다른 직원들도 같이 피곤하게 만드는 케이스라...
<Seony> 일찍 내치시는 게 훗날을 위해서 더 좋을 거 같아요...
<razgon|> 예 그렇죠
<Seony> 예전에 한국에서 은행일할 때, 신입이라 창구에서 일했엇는데요,
<Seony> 창구는 워낙 바쁘기 때문에, 직원이 한 명만 빠져도 정말 스트레스 받거든요...
<Seony> 그래서 다들 눈치보니까 왠만하면 안빠지는데,
<Seony> 정말 아파서 빠지는 경우가 1년에 한 두번 정도 있어요...
<Seony> 아파서 못나오니까 할 수 없는데, 그게 옆 동료 입장에서 얼마나 힘든지.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아프건 말건 출근해서 일 좀 했으면 했었었어요... 그 사람 빠지면 나머지가 다 힘들어지니...
<razgon|> 아픈 건 좋은데
<razgon|> 모랄헤저드는 정말..... 실망입니다
<lyuso> ....
<Seony> lyuso: 안녕하세요. 무쟈~게 오랫만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 페북에 1조원이라는 액수로 인수된 인스타그램이 뭔가 싶어서 받아서 써보니까 좋긴 좋네요...
<lyuso> Seony, 정말로 오래간만입니다.
<lyuso> 그런데 어차피 내일 되면 내년까지는 또 군대의 굴래아래에 있어야해요.
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요.
<Seony> 기왕 하시는 거 빨리 하는 게 좋아요.
<lyuso> hunspell 은 엄청 바뀌어서 이제 포팅해도 spell check 에 붙지를 않네요. 'ㅅ'
<lyuso> 지금 나온게 신병 위로 휴가에요.
<lyuso> 내년에 1차휴가라서.....
<Seony> 어때요? 할만해요?
<lyuso> 군생활은 할만하지 않고, hunspell 은 제가 공부를 더 많이 해야 바인딩 할 수 있을 거  같기도 합니다.
<lyuso> 가서도 시설관리병이라고 군대 내 모든 장비, 시설을 관리해요.
<Seony> 그렇군요. 아직 신병이니까, 일병 5호봉 쯤 되면 살만해질 거에요.
<Seony> 그때까지만 참아보세요.
<lyuso> 네에..... 그래야겠죠.... 덤덤하게.
<Seony> 그런 시기를 거쳐야 나중에 짬밥 찼을 때 "그때 나도 다 해봤다"라고 말할 자격이 생기죠 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 그렇기도 하죠.....
<lyuso> 그래서인지
<Seony> 쫄병 때 뺀질뺀질 거리던 선임이, 나중에 짬밥 찼다고 나대는 거 보면 짜증나는지라... ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 그렇죠......
<lyuso> 지금은 최대한 가까운 달 끼리 생활관을 묶어써서
<lyuso> 제가 11월 군번인데 10월 군번이 나대는 걸 보면 좀 그렇죠.
<lyuso> 그리고 꼭 그렇게 나대다 사고치면, 특히 뭐 고장내면 제 돈으로 고쳐야해서 늘 경제적으로도 쪼들려요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 월급이 올라야하는데......
<Seony> 제가 군생활 할 떄는, 용돈 궁하면 훈련 나갔따왔었어요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 아아......
<lyuso> 저는 훈련을 해도 전투근무지원이라.....
<Mirnae> 안녕하세요
<wtf_ubuntu> hello?
<wtf_ubuntu> 여보~
<wtf_ubuntu> 세요?
<wtf_ubuntu> 누구 계신가요
<wtf_ubuntu> 여러분~
<wtf_ubuntu> hello?
<wtf_ubuntu> hey Per4u3e
<Seony> Hi
<wtf_ubuntu> hey
<wtf_ubuntu> do you speak korean?
<wtf_ubuntu> or only english?
<Seony> wtf_ubuntu: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 부터 읽어주세요.
<wtf_ubuntu> ok
<wtf_ubuntu> i understand
<wtf_ubuntu> 질문이 있습니다.
<wtf_ubuntu> $ sudo apt-get update
<wtf_ubuntu> 하면 connection fail 이 뜹니다.
<Seony> 인터넷은 연결되어있구요?
<wtf_ubuntu> 인터넷 연결 잘 되어 있고요
<wtf_ubuntu> source.list 에서
<Seony> 사용하시는 우분투 버전이 어떻게 되요?
<wtf_ubuntu> 여러가지로 바꿔봤지만 전혀 안되고요
<wtf_ubuntu> 11.10 입니다.
<Seony> 음... 저장소를 미국으로 혹시 해보셨어요?
<wtf_ubuntu> 네
<wtf_ubuntu> 전혀 안되요
<wtf_ubuntu> 다음도 안되고요
<wtf_ubuntu> dns문제도 아니고
<Seony> 제가 지금 미국 저장소로 놓고 돌려봤는데 잘 되네요. 그럼 저장소 문제는 아니군요..
<wtf_ubuntu> 네 저장소 문제 같지가 않아요.
<Seony> dns resolv는 잘되는거죠?
<Seony> nslookup google.com 하면 잘 되구요?
<wtf_ubuntu> 네 핑 잘가더라고요
<Seony> 음... 그러면 일단 제 source.list를 드려볼까요?
<wtf_ubuntu> 방금 명령 쳤더니 어드레스가 뜨네요
<wtf_ubuntu> 네
<Seony> http://jswlinux.com/sources.list
<Seony> 혹시 proxy 쓰시는 건 아니죠?
<wtf_ubuntu> 네
<wtf_ubuntu> 안되네요
<wtf_ubuntu> 제 컴에 뭔가 문제가 있나봐요
<Seony> 그럼 영어가 좀 되시는 거 같으니 이걸 한 번 보세요. http://askubuntu.com/questions/51453/how-do-i-troubleshoot-a-connection-failed-error-when-using-apt-get-install
<Seony> 똑같은 상황은 아닌데,
<Seony> 밑에 답변들 몇 개를 보면 도움이 될만한 명령어가 나와있네요.
<Seony> 어쩌면 이것도 도움이 될수도... http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=344857
<Seony> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712029 여기 보니까, 뭐 대부분 답변들이 일시적인 문제니까 나중에 해보라거나, 아니면 resolv.conf 파일 문제일거란 대답 밖에 없네요..
<wtf_ubuntu> 흑흑
<wtf_ubuntu> 왜 안되는거지ㅠㅜ
<Seony> 우분투 포럼에 글을 올려보세요...
<Seony> 경험해보셨던 분들이 답글을 달길 바라면서 기다려보시다가, 안되면 새로나온 LTS판으로 업글하시는 것도 좋을 것 같습니다..
<wtf_ubuntu> 흑흑
<wtf_ubuntu> 혹시 /etc/apt/apt.conf 파일 있으신가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 그런 파일은 없네요
<wtf_ubuntu> 넵 확인 감사합니다 ㅠㅜ
<Seony> 자러갑니다. 낼 뵈요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-29
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> razGon_Web : 해킹당하신거예요???
<razGon_Web> 아니요. 해킹은 아니고 원격 접속이 계속 오는 거 같아요.
<nymph> 안녕하세요~
<nymph> 비가 많이 내리는 아침이네요..
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요
<razGon_Web> 다른 사용자가 암호를 아나봐요. 허용하냐고 물어 보네요. 헐.
<razGon_Web> 홍콩에서 계속 들어오네요. 쩝.
<badf3s> ghf'
<nymph> (ㅡㅡ ) ( ㅡㅡ)
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<readytoact> -_-.. 이런..
<readytoact> 당황스러운일이..
<samahui> 버터쿠키 한박스를 사서
<samahui> 먹는중입니다.
<samahui> 저녁을 안먹으려다가 과자 조금 집어먹었더니
<samahui> 식욕이 돋아서 나도 모르게 그만 한 박스 다 먹는 군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 이러니 살이 안빠지는 것인지도... ㅜㅜ
<dongback7> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> Seony님 계신가요?
<samahui> 일하시는 중이신가 보군요 ^^;
<samahui> 나중에 들어오시면 라즈베리파이 관련해서 뭐좀 물어볼께요~~~
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ^^ 전 이만 퇴근합니다~
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<nymph> ㅇㅏㄴㄴㅕㅇㅎㅏㅅㅔㅇㅛ~
<nymph> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-30
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> Seony님 라즈베리파이 너무 느려서 버리고 처분한돈 +10만원 정도로 오드로이드로 넘어갈까 합니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이 처분했는데 10만원이나 나왔어요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오드로이드 x2나 u2 정도면 삼성 엑시노트 1.7g 쿼드라 쓸만할거 같아요
<samahui> 아니요 +10만원 소비요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 처분해봐야 5만이면 잘받은거죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 전 거기다 추가보드랑 주변기기들 남는거가 있어서
<samahui> 같이 처분하면 얼추 10추가해서 20만원정도 들여 odroid x2로 넘어갈만할거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 흐.. 그렇군요
<samahui> 테스트보드가지고 20만원 지출은 좀 크지만... 성능 자체가 훌륭해서 끌리네요
<samahui> 겔3 정도 성능 이상인듯해서 동영상 감상이나 개발작업에서 버벅임이 없어서 맘편할거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 음... 안드로이드는 아니죠?
<samahui> 라즈베리랑 똑같아요
<samahui> 안드로이드부터 리눅스까지 다 설치되죠
<Work^Seony> 아... 그럼 큐비보드랑 비슷하겠네요
<samahui> www.hardkernel.com
<samahui> 보드가 국산이군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 큐비보드라고, A10 씨퓨에 SATA포트, 그리고 4기가 낸드플래시가 장착된 오픈피씨가 하나 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 저는 라즈베리도 샀고 그것도 샀는데, 결국 성능은 고만고만하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 한번 보세요 오드로이드 검색하면 정보도 많이나오네요
<samahui> 이건 거의 겔3 성능이예요
<samahui> x2의 경우 usb포트만 6개 들어가고요
<samahui> 크기는 신용카드 반절 만하니 라즈베리 비슷하네요
<Work^Seony> 헐.. 이건 생김새가 좀 무식하군요. 근데 가격이... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 큐비보드보다는 라즈베리에서 쿼드로 시퓨랑 그래픽카드 업글됬다고 보면되요
<samahui> 가격이 좀 쎄죠
<samahui> u2 노리고 있습니다
<samahui> 마음같아서는 x2가 좋아보이지만
<Work^Seony> 어차피 큐비보드 성능도 갤3 랑 비슷하니까 저는 일단 큐비로...
<samahui> 같은 성능에 usb포트만 적다고 보면되서
<Work^Seony> 큐비에 놋북하드 꼽아서 우분투 미러서버 굴릴려구요.
<samahui> 그런데 그래픽 성능이 오드로이드가 났겠더라고요
<Work^Seony> 직업상 우분투를 수시로 깔았다지웠따 해야되거든요
<samahui> 전 라즈베리에서도 그랬지만 그냥 메모리 여러장 사놓고
<samahui> 이것저것 깔아놓고 그때그때 바꿔써요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 귀차니즘을 금전적으로 해결한 사례죠 ^^;;
<Work^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ 그게 정신건강에 좋죠
<samahui> 네~ 스트레스 받느니 쓰는게 났죠 ^^;
<Work^Seony> 일단 큐비는 사용처를 만들어놨는데, 라즈베리파이는 어따써야할지 모르겠어요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 저도 성능이 너무 애매모호해서
<samahui> 그냥 여친님 미디어 장치로 주려다가 한소리 들을꺼 같아서
<samahui> 그냥 처분하고 저 오드로이드로 가려고요
<samahui> 헌데... 아직은 망설여지네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 아이폰 초기모델이 있는데, 그거 액정 떼어다 라즈베리에 붙여보고 싶은데 그쪽은 능력이 안되서 그냥 침만 삼키고 있씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그러고 보니 액정 달아주는 모습 유튭에서 몇개 봤는데
<samahui> 저도 땡기더군요
<Work^Seony> 그 액정 떼어다 붙이는 것만 성공한다면, 둘둘 말아갖고 다니는 키보드 하나로 완전한 컴퓨터 한대를 들고다닐 수 있을텐데...
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> 그 뭐시기냐 모토로라
<Work^Seony> 그냥 7"짜리 액정은 라즈베리파이용으로 만들어져서 파는게 많더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 7"는 너무 크고...
<samahui> 노트북처럼 붙이는 독장치 있자나요
<samahui> 그거에 라즈베리 붙인 사람도 있더군요
<Work^Seony> 2.5인치 같은게 좋을텐데..
<samahui> 완전한 노트북
<Work^Seony> 아 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그것도 봤어요
<samahui> 아트릭스 랩독이 무지막지 땡기는 중입니다
<samahui> 라즈베리에 붙일수 있다는건 오드로이드에도 붙일수 있다는건데
<samahui> 괜찮을거 같아요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기 노키아 6100 액정 떼어다 붙인게 있네요 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1T4QacrEkY
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오오 2.4인치짜리 액정 붙인 것도..
<samahui> 전 그게 가장 좋아보이더군요. 미니 게임기
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 2.4인치 액정 붙이고 콘솔에서 mplayer로 영화감상을...
<Work^Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzrvO8r8_pU.
<Work^Seony> 엇 뒤에 쩜은 오타에요
<samahui> 모니터에 조이패드까지 구현해놓고 오락실 게임기 형태로 만들어서 mame돌리는거요
<samahui> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E89s2h9swIc&feature=player_detailpage
<samahui> 이건 Seony님이 구현하시려는 휴대용 pc모드 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 덩치가 크네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 액정에 블루투스 키보드 달고 외장 달아버리니 좀 크네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 커도 ~ 너무 커요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 내장 드러나도 좋으니까 그냥 액정만 좀 붙였으면 좋겠어요
<Work^Seony> 좀 알아봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 누가 인터넷에, 아이폰4 레티나 디스플레이를 라즈베리파이에 붙인거 성공했다는 글을 봤거든요..
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-01
<samahui> 헉
<samahui> 그거 괜찮을듯 하지만
<samahui> 라즈베리성능에 레티나는 넘 무리 아닐까요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 라즈베리파이에 GPU가 탑재되니까 해상도는 문제없는데, 배터리가 문제될 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 배터리가 아니라 전원공급..
<samahui> 베터리 까지 넣으면 역시 아까 그 거대화 되겠네요
<samahui> 전원이야 그거 있자나요 USB케이블 꽂는 어뎁터
<Work^Seony> 제가 생각하는 배터리는 그냥 시중에 파는 스마트폰 휴대용 충전기 있잖아요... 그런거요
<samahui> 그거 전압만 높은거 사면 될듯해요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 라즈베리파이는 5v에 700A만 나오면 되거든요
<samahui> 그래도 주변기기 쓰시려면 0.7A 보다는 1A이상 지원해주는게 나을꺼예요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  아 집에 15인치 놋북 고장난거 아직 안버렸는데 LCD만 떼어낼까요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그것도 좋쵸
<samahui> 전 x2 구입하고
<samahui> 지금 이 노트북
<samahui> p5010이나
<samahui> 아니면
<samahui> 죽어있는 엘쥐 p100 터치스크린 모니터 활용할 방법 모색중이예요
<samahui> 터치까지 있으니 딱일거 같은데 흠...
<samahui> 활용이 가능하면 좋겠네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 이거 전기공학쪽 지식이 필요하군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전기전자컴퓨터 전공이지만
<samahui> 모르는 1인 입니다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 프로그래밍만 해요~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 분명 20대때는 로봇도 만들어보고 했는데
<samahui> 어느순간 개발자로 일을 굳히더니... 하나둘 지식이 빠져나가더라는...
<samahui> 거기다 술이 왠수죠~ 머리속 지우개 가동시키네요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아까 소개한 오드로이드 사이트에요
<samahui> 엘시디 파네요 14인치 모델 ㅋ
<samahui> 근데 가격이 9.9만원 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 오드로이드 사고 엘씨디 사면 넷북 한대값이잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그런데 넷북보다 비싸죠 왜냐면 eMMC 메모리까지 사야되니까요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 그냥 보드랑 전원만 사고
<samahui> 나머지는 가지고있는거 활용해야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 큐비보드는 우분투 미러서버 굴리고, 라즈베리는 장난감으로 만들어봐야겠어요
<samahui> 좋은 결과물 생기시면 링크 부탁드릴께요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 우선 x2주문넣고 오면 비교해보고 라즈베리 처분해야겠네요
<samahui> 막상 처분하려고 올려놨더니 입질이 안오네요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 헉
<samahui> 방금 인터넷 돌아다니다가 라즈베리파이랑 오드로이드x2랑 동영상 재생에서 성능이 비슷하다는 글을 봤습니다
<samahui> 아직 OS나 펌웨어 최적화가 안되서 그다지 성능을 끌어내지 못한다네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> CPU성능만 무식하게 좋아서 멀티테스킹이나 코딩에서 장점이 있지만
<samahui> 동영상 성능이 그대로라면...
<samahui> 우선 보류해놓고 라즈베리파이 좀더 가지고 놀아야 겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 어제 밤샘하고 이제 알았는데 오늘 근로자의 날이라
<samahui> 쉰다는군요
<samahui> 저 집에가서 자야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 쉬는데 우리 팀만 저 땜시 일했군요. 다들 퇴근시키고 집에가서 농구나 해야겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui> 수고하세요 ~
<samahui> 다음에 뵈요 ~
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당
<samahui> 원격접속 테스트 중 입니다.
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요
<razGon_web> 홍콩쪽으로 들어오는 아이피는 sudo ufw deny from 커맨드로 다 차단해버리는 중.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금쯤은 다들 출근하셨을 시간인가요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-02
<nymph> Work^Seony: 출근 완료.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 딱 9시네
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 지각하면 지각비 1만원을 내야해서
<nymph> 버스에서 내리니 50분
<nymph> 뛰었다능.. -_-;;
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 혹시 오픈스택 하시는 분 안계신가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 스위프트가 ssl 커넥션이 안되서...
<ahoops_> 오픈스택..
<ahoops_> 뭔지몰라서 열심히 찾아봤네요 ㅎ
<readytoact> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요~~
<readytoact> 고객사 근처 별다방에서 서식지를 틀고 ---
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요~~
<samahui_pi> xchat도 느린 라즈베리파이 ㅜㅜ
<jyp> 라즈베리 파이를 PC용도로 쓰는건 좀 무리..
<Markers> 혹시 vi로 c 코드의 변수 부분 정의부를 찾을 수 있는 방법 있나요?
<autowiz2012> ctags 를 써서 vi 와 같이 돌리는 방법이 있구요. 그게 아니면, 그냥 손으로 찾는방법 -_-;; 이 있을지도 모르겠습니다.
<Markers> ctags 쓰면 해당 tag에 대한 것만 나오죠? 헤더파일의 함수나 그런것도 알아서 찾아주나요?
<autowiz2012> 헤더랑 함수도 찾아주는걸로 기억하고 있습니다.
<Markers> 변수도 혹시 찾아주나요?
<autowiz2012> ctags -R 하고 나서 vi 로 해당 c 파일 열어서 ctrl + [ 인가 함수남함수나누르면 함수건 변수건 선언 또는 호출 위치로 이동하는걸로 기억합니다.
<Markers> 함수만 찾아주던가 ctags가 ;; 얼핏 보니 함수까지인 거 같은데
<Markers> 지금 해보니 안되는거 같은데요 ...;ㅁ; 사용법이 잘못 되었나
<Markers> Seony님 혹시 vi로 코딩 해보셧나요 'ㅅ'?
<Seony> 자주 하는데요
<Markers> 혹시 그럼 ctags나 cscope 쓰시나요?
<Seony^Zzz> 아뇨 그거 쓸만큼 크게는 안써요.  규모가 커지면 ST2로 해요
<Markers> 음...
<Markers> ST2로 코딩해서 파일 넘기는식으로 하시는건가요? 그럼?
<Seony> 넘기다뇨?
<Markers> 음 용도가 전혀 다른건가 ..
<Seony> 어디 납품해요? ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 아뇨 따로 원격으로 코딩을 해야되는데
<Seony> 환경이 꼭 같아야하는 상황이면, 그냥 버츄얼머신 하나 구성해서 삼바나 sftp로 연결해서 코딩해요
<Markers> 막상 간편한게 ssh 로 접속해서 vi 코딩하는 거라
<Seony> 꼭 같아야하지 않으면 그냥 하는 편이구요..
<Seony> ssh 되는 상황이면 sftp 쓰면 되잖아요
<Markers> 음 역시 그냥 코드 짜서 파일 넘기는게 제일 나을려나요 ~_~
<Seony> 아뇨. sftp 있잖아요
<Markers> sftp 쓰라는 말씀이 파일 넘기라는 말씀 아니신가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 sftp 열어서 로컬에서 작업하듯 에디터로 열어서 작업하면 되잖아요
<Markers> 네엥
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<soomtong> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<nymph> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 하이~
<nymph> ^_^/
<Work^Seony> nymph, 요즘 스토리지 때문에 고민... 오픈스택 클라우드 구축했는데 스토리지를 딴거 쓰고 그걸 오픈스택에 붙여쓰겠다는데 잘 안되서 고민이네 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-03
<nymph> Work^Seony: 경험상으로 스토리지는 좀 괜찮은 거 구매하는게 좋아요..
<Work^Seony> 아니 하드웨어 말고..
<nymph> 아~~
<nymph> 그냥 오픈스택에꺼 하시지..
<nymph> 다 되지 않나요..
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택에 있는 Swift나 Cinder 쓰면 될텐데 왜 Ceph를 쓰려는지...
<nymph> 뭔가 이유가 있겠지요...
<nymph> 근데 통합이 잘되나..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사수 말로는, 원하는 기능이 오픈스택에 없어서 그렇다는데, 막상 Ceph를 구축해서 붙이니까 생각만큼 쉽게 컨트롤이 안되네...
<nymph> 관리비용이 많이 나오겠네요
<Work^Seony> 내가 관리한다는게 문제야 ㅋ
<nymph> 컨트롤이 어느선만큼 편해야하는데, 그게 힘들면 나중에 장애대비 비용이 많이 들어갈텐데.
<Work^Seony> 그러게... 게다가 블럭 스토리지라서 백업도 쉽지않고..
<nymph> 기능들 Detail 하게 잘 아셔야 할듯하네요.
<nymph> 대충 알고 있다가 장애나면 GG
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 지금 Ceph Documentation 웹사이트를 통째로 외울 지경이야
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 클러스터 구축만 벌써 4번이나 해봤어
<Work^Seony> 나중에는 집에다도 오브젝트 스토리지 구축하겠단 소리 할 것 같아 ㅋ
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음
<autowiz2012> dkssudgktpdy...
<yemharc> 버너스 리 님께서 방한을 하셨군요
<yemharc> 오오옹...
<Work^Seony> 이분 덕분에 울나라가 IT 강국이면서 동시에 후진국이... ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 확실히 그렇죠
<yemharc> 뭐 한국이라기보다 전세계지만요 (....)
<yemharc> 한국이 IT 인프라 강국이 된건 IMF 덕일지도 모릅니다
<Work^Seony> OS X 10.9는 그다지 많이 바뀌진 않을거라는데, 그럼 그냥 안사는게 나을지도 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 다중모니터 환경에서 전체화면이 바뀔거란 소리는 있긴 하더군요
<yemharc> 뭐 일단 발표를 봐야겠죠
<Work^Seony> 그건 좀 바뀌어야되요
<yemharc> MacOS 담당 부사장이 공식적으로 "우리도 인지하고 있다"고 했으니 어떻겐가 하겠죠
<yemharc> 전 그것보다 현재 애플이 너무 디자인 중심으로 가는게 아닌가 싶어서....
<Work^Seony> 아마 제 생각엔, 그거 고칠려면 아마 뭔가를 전체적으로 뜯어고쳐야하기 때문에 그렇지않나 싶어요
<yemharc> 기술자를 갈아 넣어야죠
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 여태껏 질질 끌죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui> 수고하셨어요 즐거운 저녁시간 보내세요 ^^
<Cheayuncho> 푹신한 침대에서 얼굴을 비비며 잠들고 싶은 오후군요 ^^
<Cheayuncho> 크아아아..
<samahui> 딱 제마음입니다 ㅋ
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요^^
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-04
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 조용하군요...
<Server^Seony> 테스팅.
<ohsan> ha-ee
<ohsan> 아.
<ohsan> 대화명이....
<SunGy0> \(' ' )/   \( ' ')/ 모두들 오랜만이에요~ 다들 건강하시죠~??
<SunGy0> \('0 '  )/   \(  '0 ')/  다들 식사는 하셨나요~?
<SunGy0> DarkCircle: 대학원 진학을 좀 미루고 1~2년정도 영어공부를 할까 생각해보고 있어요.
<ohsan> readytoact: 꾸벅~~~
<SunGyO> 음. 사무실 시스템을 우분투로 싹 바꾸고 금M$ 수행 중인데 쉽지는 않네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<core> 여러분 반갑습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-05
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 저 혹시 이클립스 cdt에서 쓰레드 따로따로 추적 못하나요?
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ ubuntu init.d 로그파일을 생성하려면 따로 설정을 해줘야하나요?
<DarkCircle> 흠 .. 선교님 가셨네 ...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 로그가 남으니까 보시겠지 (중얼)
<DarkCircle> 대학원 가는거 미루고 1~2년 영어공부하시는거 솔직히 말려드리고 싶은데
<DarkCircle> 경험상 그다지 바람직하지는 않더군요. 시간만 버리고 솔직히 영어공부 한다고 해봐야 혼자서 벽보고 말하고 벽보고 자기가 한말에 대답하는 그런 식이라 ... voca는 연구실에서 죽어라고 달달달 외울 시간 많으니 ... 차라리 그냥 연구실 들어가버리는게 시간상으로도 이익이고 여러모로 좋을듯
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-28
<razGon_web> samahui: 후.. 완전히 우이독경...
<razGon_web> 그러면 안된다고 그리 말씀드리는데. 이미 자신만의 프레임 가지고 오셔서 무조건 답은 내가 할께.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 빨간 잉크로 초록색 삼각형을 그리는 일을 하라네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 저는 전문가니깐. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> ipeter: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> razGon_web: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 주말은 맛있는거 드셨는지요?
<ipeter> 음.. 모임에 나가서 회원님들분께 간단히(?) 인사 드렸습니다.
<razGon_web> 저는 어제그제 수면시간 8시간..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 오토위즈님도 뵈었구요.
<ipeter> 드레이크, 드라코님도 뵈었습니다.
<razGon_web> 그러면 간단한 인사가 아닌데요?
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 먹기에 바빴어요. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그제는 애들보고 담날 세미나 준비에 케이스 준비. 어제 대전에서 돌아오니 마눌님 영화보제서 10시에 영화보고 1시귀가.ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> razGon_web: 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 영화표 4장이나 있는데
<ipeter> 볼사람이 없어요.
<ipeter> 이번주 수요일은 문화의 달이라서 많은 할인이 있습니다.
<ipeter> 놓치지 마세요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 수요일이 세미나 공부요일입니다.ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 피터님 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 노트북 어찌 ? 제가 손대다 말아서
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 안녕하세요?
<AutoWiZ> 더 곤란하신건 아니에요?
<ipeter> 노트북은 그냥 처박아뒀습니다.ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 더 곤란하다니요.
<ipeter> 원래 부팅조차 안되었는데 부팅은되니
<ipeter> 백업시켜놓고
<ipeter> 밀을려구요.
<ipeter> 이것저것 할것도 많은데 마냥 매달린 순 없어서 그냥 그게 제일 빠른듯 싶습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 그것도 방법은 방법입니다만.
<AutoWiZ> 간혹 사람들이 실수하는게
<AutoWiZ> 백업 다 받았다고 생각했는데 파일 몇개가 빠지면서 엉망되는경우가 있거든요.
<AutoWiZ> 일단 어쨋거나 백업은 기본이니까 백업 받으시고, 네트워크 설정 툴 같은걸로 가셔서
<ipeter> 아..네..그냥 드는 생각인데, 우분투 말고 그냥 속편하게 맥으로 가고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 물론 속편할지는 모르겠지만요.
<AutoWiZ> 무선 다시 접속한번 해보세요. ifconfig eth1 up 하고 ip 수동이나 자동으로 다시 지정하면, 인터넷 될것도 같은데요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 요즘 해킨 좀 편하게 나오는거 같긴 하던데
<AutoWiZ> 저도 한 1년 쉬고 있던넘 켰더니 ssd 는 바보되서 인식도 안되고
<ipeter> 근데 하드웨어의 성능또한 놓치기 싫어서 잘 모르겠습니다. 서능좋은 하드웨어 기계만 값싸게 구매하고 우분투 깔아쓰는게 최고인데..
<AutoWiZ> hdd 는 자료는 많은데 os 는 해킨밖에 안남아있어서
<AutoWiZ> 간만에 맥좀 썼습니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> http://i1.ruliweb.daumcdn.net/uf/image/U01/ruliweb/535DB2283A2F72002B
<bluedusk> c++ 21일만에 배우는 방법이라네요...
<Duck_^^> 21일책은 아무생각없이 입문하기위한 책......
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T420> 아학
<readytoact_T420> -_-...
<readytoact_T420> OpenWRT 설정중인데
<readytoact_T420> 머리가 터질 것 같넹
<ihavnoth> 제가 최근에 음모론을 하나 들었는데
<ihavnoth> 한때 인터넷에 떠돌던 내용인가요?
<ihavnoth> 박근혜 당선 득표율이 51.6%인데 그게 이명박이 자기가 밀어서 된걸 증명하기 위해서 그렇게 조작했다는 내용이 있던데요...
<chicken> 그냥 "흔하게" 떠도는 음모론인가보군요. 아군 배신설 같은거? 너도 X 먹어라 비슷 ..
<readytoact_T420> 행
<readytoact_T420> -_-
<readytoact_T420> 네트워크가 자꾸 끊겨서
<libra102> 흠
<ihavnoth> 그놈 쉘 확장 기능 중에 쓸만한게 많네요
<chicken> _-_
<ihavnoth> 컴피즈 인지 유니티에서 알트탭 누를때 휙휙 돌아가던것도 있네요
<ihavnoth> 올라온 동영상 보고 있는데 잼있네요
<chicken> 페북에 자꾸 누가 이상한 링크 쪽지 받아다 누르고 좋아요 찍어서 야동 굴러다니네요 씁...
<ipeter> 청와대 홈피 폭주되서 마비되었다는군요.
<ipeter> 글 하나 누가 썼는데 큰 반향을 일으켰네요.
<chicken> 청와대는 마비된게 아니라
<chicken> 그냥 ... 훼이크
<chicken> 4XX
<ipeter> chicken: 읽어보셨나요?
<chicken> 청와대 페이지가 고작 수만 접속으로 다운되었다면
<chicken> 네 읽어봤죠
<ipeter> 뭐. 나름 잘 썼다고 생각됩니다.
<chicken> 그거 관리하던 분 말 들어보니까 네이버 다음 같은데서 관리해주는건데
<chicken> 그 서버가 터지면 담당자 ㅈ되는거죠
<chicken> 일부러 리다이렉션 했을 가능성이 농후합니다.
<ipeter> 청와대 권유로 글 작성자 자삭하다록해서 지웠다는데...
<ipeter> 제 생각엔 그분에게는 보고조차 안될듯요.
<chicken> 뭐 지금쯤이면 지워도 될거 같은게
<chicken> 볼 사람들은 이미 충분히 봤거든요.
<chicken> 읽은 사람 수만 봐도 ..
<chicken> 근데 그 내용이 워낙 평이한게 ... 오유나 MLB팍 이런데 올라옴직한 뻔한 내용들.
<chicken> 근데 그걸 단지 청와대 게시판에 실명으로 올렸다는것만 좀 다를뿐.
<ihavnoth> 라즈베리 파이 가지고 놀기 보고 있어요
<ihavnoth> 무선 마우스나 포인터가 필요하겠네요 PT넘기기 용으로요~.~
<chicken> 전 누가 레이저 포인터 영상 인식으로 잡아서 그걸로 마우스 동작하게 좀 했으면 -.-
<chicken> 좌우 클릭만 되게 하면 프로젝터로 띄워놓고도 그림을 마음대로 그릴 수가 있을텐데
<ihavnoth> 이쁜거 하나 찾아봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 이제 메모리 이야기 보고 있어요
<ihavnoth> 메모리는 PT자료가 글씨가 많은데 글씨가 안보이네요
<Seony> 그거 청와대 올라온 글 어디서 캡쳐해놓은게 없나보네요
<Seony> 아까부터 찾았는데 다들 쫄은듯...
<ihavnoth> 페북에 많이 있을꺼에요
<ihavnoth> http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=28724502
<Seony> 페북에는 죄다 언론사 기사 링크뿐이던데요
<ihavnoth> 제가 페북에 걸어둔 링크인데 이게 맞나요?
<Seony> 오 링크 감사합니다
<Seony> 읽어볼께요
<ihavnoth> 넷북에 그놈쉘쓰니 조금 느린감이 있는데 자꾸 확장 프로그램까지 설하게되네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 얼마나 느려질려나
<chicken> 어르신 나으리들 하나 착각하는게
<chicken> 인터넷에 올린 내용을 올려서 지운다고 해서 그 내용이 완전히 사라진다는걸로 생각하는것.
<Seony> 글 잘썼네요
<ipeter> 방송사고 난것도 있는데 그것도 한번 보세요.
<ipeter> 제 생각엔 굉장히 큰 사고인데 그냥 쉬쉬 넘어가는듯한 분위기.
<chicken> 청와대 게시판 난리났군요.
<ipeter> 한명의 용기있는분이 나서셨어요.
<chicken> http://www1.president.go.kr/community/sympathy/free_board.php
<chicken> 아니 용기 있는 분은 아니고
<chicken> 그냥 대차게 까이고 있는 중인데요 뭘
<chicken> 그리고 홍보 수석은 죽을상일거고 가운데에서 대통령한테 이런 얘기 안들어가게 필터링하고 있는거 같은데요. 못보게 하려고 .
<chicken> 그리고 게시판을 보니까 ...
<chicken> 확실히 대구는 노답이네요 .
<ihavnoth> 메모리 이야기는 졸리네요
<ihavnoth> -.-
<ipeter> 튕겼습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ipeter> 그 yt앤 속보 방송사고도 유명한가요?
<ipeter> 저도 막 보게되서 이제사 알았습니다.
<ihavnoth> 으 뭔가 막 깔았더니 그놈터미널이 죽었네요
<Seony> 요즘 한국에 콜라캔 하나에 얼마에요?
<ipeter> 어디서 사시느냐에 따라 달렸습니다.
<ipeter> 편의점에서는 1200원
<ipeter> 회사 건물 자판기에서는 800원
<Seony> 편의점 말구요 그냥 대형마트
<ipeter> 대형마트는 잘 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 보통 피티로 사서요.
<ipeter> 그것도 싸이즈별로 틀린데 600~700원정도 하겠죠?
<ipeter> 콜라는 미국이 싸지 않나요?
<Seony> 미국이 많이 싸긴한데, 요즘 한국 과자&음료수 값이 엄청난다고 하길래요
<ipeter> 항상 월마트에서 폭풍구매 했었는데..25개인가 30개들이 캔으로요.
<Seony> 외국 나가면, 나갈 때 당시의 시대에 멈춰서 산다는데, 저도 정말 그러네요...
<Seony> 콘칩 과자가 한 봉지에 3천원이라는 글을 인터넷에서 보고 깜짝 놀랬어요
<Seony> 초코파이는 4천원이 넘는다는 것도 깜짝 놀랬고..
<chicken> 옛날에 7백원 1000원하던게
<chicken> 지금 3처넌이예요
<chicken> 초코파이 24개들이 한박스 4처넌
<chicken> 콤보박스라고 하는데 ... 거의 두배 올랐죠 옛날 비하면
<Seony> 오늘 인터넷 보니까 4천원에서 4800원으로 올랐다네요
<Seony> 여기 Costco에서 초코파이 12개들이 4박스 묶어서 $7 정도 하거든요...
<Seony> 그나마도 프리토레이에서 나오는 과자들은 가격도 점점 떨어지는 추세인데..
<ipeter> 뭐 한국은 항상 호구라서요.
<ipeter> 12개들이 4박스에 8천원돈 하신다는 말씀인데.. 여기 다 뒤집어질 이야깁니다.
<Seony> 레이즈, 프리토스, 도리토스 등등... 얘네는 5년 전 가격이나 지금이나 별로 차이ㅏㄱ 없어요..
<Seony> 오히려 더 싸진 감이 없지않을 정도죠..
<Seony> 가격상승율이 정말 엄청나네요.
<Seony> 참 웃기는게,
<Seony> 옛날에는 먹을게 풍족하지 않았지만, 그건 기술이 발전하지 않았기 때문에 그랬었죠.
<ihavnoth> RS232 시리얼 3부 보고 있습니다
<Seony> 그런데 지금은 기술의 발전으로 모든 것이 풍족해졌는데,
<Seony> 가격은 점점 오르고 있어요
<Seony> 음모론에 너무 심취해있나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 도대체 왜 미국보다 물가는 점점 오를까요?
<Seony> 기술이 발전해서 모든 것이 풍족해졌고, 모든 것이 대량생산이 가능해졌는데,
<Seony> 같은 액수로 살 수 있는 물건들이 점점 줄어들고 있어요..
<Seony> 제가 봐도 음모론적인 얘기네요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 물가가 오르면서 금전의 가치가 달라지는것도 있지 않을까요?
<Seony> 그러니까 제가 생각하는건, 대체 왜 물가가 오르냐는거죠.
<Seony> 모든 것이 옛날보다 비교할 수 없을만큼 풍요로워졌음에도 불구하고요...
<AutoWiZ> 다들 좀더 돈을 벌려고 하지요. 뭐 어디부터건 시작할 수 있습니다. 월급은 올라야 한다 -> 소비를 한다 -> 서비스 업체, 판매업체도 돈을 더 벌려고 한다 -> 수익 극대화를 위해 상품 가격을 올린다 -> 물건 가격이 오른다 -> 물건 가격이 오른만큼 월급도 올라야 한다 -> 소비를 한다 -> 루프
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 자세한건 경제학 전공한 사람들이나 알겠지요. 저기에 국가에서 화폐를 찍어서 시장에 풀어버림으로서 화폐 가치가 하락하는것도 있고
<chicken> 한국이 과자값 올리는 명분중에 제일 흔한게 하나가 있죠
<chicken> "밀가루값 상승" "원재료값 상승"
<ihavnoth> RS232는 조금 내용이 많네요
<ihavnoth> 65분~
<chicken> ARM 보시나요 ?ㅅ?
<chicken> 라즈베리니 ARM 이겠죠?
<ihavnoth> 3부 모두의 프로젝트 3회차 보고 있어요
<chicken> ARM에 커널 올리고 RS232 컨트롤 하는거 보니까 코드 쬐깐하게 복잡하던데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ihavnoth> RS232
<chicken> 네
<ihavnoth> UI없으면 몇줄 안될꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 전 기능이 거의 필요 없어서 http://brokestream.com/tinyserial.html
<ihavnoth> 이거 써요
<ihavnoth> 주석 포함해서 190줄이네요
<chicken> AVR에서 RS232 제어해보셨으면 저 코드 웬지 보기 싫으실거 같은데 크크크 ... 최대한 심플하게 짜보려고 고뇌한 흔적이 ..
<AutoWiZ> 페이팔 비번 리셋했습니다.
<ipeter> 축하드립니다.
<AutoWiZ> 영어를 잘 못해서 힘들었습니다. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 고생하셨는데 이제사 되었군요.
<AutoWiZ> 노트북은 어찌 진행되고 있나요?
<ihavnoth> 넷북이 너무 느려서 blackbox + eterm을 쓸려고 했떠니
<ihavnoth> eterm 폰트 설정이 어렵더군요
<ihavnoth> 옛날 스타일이라서...
<ipeter> 노트북은 아예 만져보지도 못하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 그냥 전원 꺼서 침대위에 내던져놓은 상태예요.
<ipeter> 그냥 시험 끝나고 붙잡아볼 생각입니다.
<ihavnoth> 노트북에 문제가 있나요?
<ihavnoth> 이번 런칭 파티때 가져가서 봐달라고 하셨으면 좋았을것을...
<AutoWiZ> 가지고 오셨었는데 그만 제가 반만 살려드려서
<ihavnoth> 아~ 그랬군요
<ihavnoth> 넷북에 nabi깔아서 한글키 설정할랬더니...
<ihavnoth> 설정 안해도 한영변환이 되더군요...
<ihavnoth> 어디선가 숨어있는 설정이 있나봐요 -.-
<ihavnoth> 시간나면 blackbox + eterm 한글화 작업 해봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 메모리 1GB의 넷북에선 그놈쉘은 조금 버겁네요
<ipeter> 우와..제 2006년산 노트북 돈 많이 들여서 2g 램입니다. ddr1
<ipeter> 그냥 급 어리석은 광고 하고 싶었습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 그래도 데탑은 8GB에요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 빌드서버는 16GB^.^
<ipeter> ^_^b
<ipeter> 제가 말하려고 했던건...2g 자랑이 아니라..ㅠㅠㅠ 오히려 램이 main으로 쓰이지 않는것은 가격이 비싸더라구요.
<ipeter> 그래봐야 얼마 않했지만, 물건 찾기도 힘들었습니다.
<ipeter> ddr1이요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 저도 집에 메모리 없어서 부팅 안되는 컴퓨터 한개 있어요
<ihavnoth> DDR2 메모리인가
<ipeter> ddr2도 가격 비싸지 않나요..?
<ihavnoth> 보드를 바꿨는데(어디서 주어온거) 기존에 쓰던데 DDR1이었나봐요 안맞더라고요
<ihavnoth> 노트북 메모리를 타입이 다르죠?
<ipeter> 음...
<ihavnoth> 컴퓨터에 돈쓰는거 싫어해서 그냥 버려두고 있어요
<ipeter> 좀 애정이 붙어버려서 저도 그냥 버리기엔 아까웠고.. 그냥 돈 조큼 보태서 샀는데 물건을 구하기가 힘들었어요.
<ihavnoth> 노트북이라서 더 그런가봐요
<ipeter> ㅠ 넹..ㅠ
<chicken> AutoWiZ, 영어고수!
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 영어고수 ! (2)
<chicken> 전 귀가 잘 안들려서 한국말 조차도 잘 못듣는데 ㄱ-
<libra102> 저사양이라면 한번 crunchbang 리눅스 사용해보세요.
<ihavnoth> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20140426133228
<ihavnoth> 바나나파이가 나왔다네요
<ihavnoth> SATA 지원이군요
<Seony> 어차피 인텔에서 곧 나올 미노보드가 평정하지 않을까요?
<Seony> 미노보드는 사양부터가 이미 외계인 고문 수준인데요..
<ihavnoth> 그건 얼마 정도 할까요?
<Seony> $99요.  이미 가격도 결정됐어요
<ihavnoth> 아마존이 장사 시작하면(한국에서) 아마존에서 팔겠죠?
<Seony> 아마도 그렇겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 역시 중국은..
<ihavnoth> 아마도 인텔에서 내놓으면
<ihavnoth> 중국에서 금방 클론 내 놓을꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 싸게 ^.^
<Seony> 제 생각은 좀 다릅니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 미노보드는 외계인 고문해서 나온 보드에요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> <libra102> 전 우분투만써서요 그게 우분투 변종인가요?
<ihavnoth> 미노사우르스의 미노인가봐요?
<Seony> Minnow Board라네요
<Seony> http://techholic.co.kr/archives/15635
<ihavnoth> 갑자기 미노사우르스가 생각나서요
<ihavnoth> 너무 야한 전설이라서...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 수간이....
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 4.4도 지원하는군요
<ihavnoth> 배터리는 없겠죠?
<Seony> usb로 파워 공급 받을 거에요
<Seony> 5w라고 적혀있으니깐요..
<ihavnoth> 배터리가 없으면 기본 제공해주는 SDK에 PM구현이 안되있어서요..
<ihavnoth> 보내주신 URL에 http://techholic.co.kr/archives/14466
<ihavnoth> 이기사가 더 눈에 들어오네요..
<Seony> x86 플랫폼이니까 괜찮지 않을까 싶네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> PM 관련 코드 참조할려고 그런거죠 사용하는데는 지장 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 제가 예전에 쓰던 텔레칩스 시리즈도 라즈베리 파이보다 더 좋은데
<ihavnoth> 아무도 그런식으로 판매를 안하더라고요
<ihavnoth> 시장성이 없다고 판단한건지...
<Seony> 아직까지는 장난감 수준의 기계잖아요
<ihavnoth> 돈은 좀 벌지 않았을까요?
<Seony> 글쎄요 모르죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> core logic이나 telechips에서 내놓은 AP로 만든 보드들도 좋은데
<ihavnoth> 거기서 일하다 나온 분들은 싫어하더라고요
<ihavnoth> github 발음 깃허브로 하나요?
<Seony> 네  깃헙
<Markers> 네트워크 mount 되어있는걸 해제할려고 했더니 device is busy 라는데 어떻게 해야된대요 ㅡㅡ;; 관련 프로세스 죽인거 같은데도 이러니;
<yukinpl> 강제로 하시려면
<yukinpl> fuser -km /dev/....
<yukinpl> 으로 한번 해 보세요
<yukinpl> 어디에서 사용하고 있는지 확인하시려면
<yukinpl> fuser -cu /.... 으로 해보시구요
<yukinpl> Markers:
<ihavnoth> Seony, 그럼 기컵으로 들릴수도 있나요?
<Markers> 관련 디바이스 다 죽이는 명령어인가보네요? ㅎㄷ
<ihavnoth> Seony: 이번 우분투 모임 동영상 보고있는데 임덕규씨가 발음하는게 기컵쪽으로 들려서요
<Seony> 기텁 이라고 발음될거 같은데요
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 한번 유투브에서 들어봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 깃허브로 발음했거든요 ^.^
<Seony> Hub를 허브라고 발음하지 않거든요... 헙 정도?
<ihavnoth> 네
<chicken> 기텁 발음이 마이크단에서 샌 발음으로 받아들이면 컵인티 펍인지 텁인지 구분이 힘들죠 크크
<ihavnoth> 동영상 재미있네요
<ihavnoth> 다 봤어요
<chicken> drake_kr / 혹시 위키 메인에
<chicken> 윈도우랑 맥 호환 챕터는 어떤 내용이 들어가나요?
<chicken> 맥 호환이라면 머신 호환을 이야기하는거 같은데 ...
<chicken> 윈도우는 잘 모르곘 ㅡ,.ㅡa
<drake_kr> 뭐 관련된 내용 넣으면 되죠
<chicken> 윈도우는 Wine 인가 ...
<chicken> 윈도우는 호환이라고 자시고 할 수가 없는게 결국 Wine 버전의 문제라 _-_
<ipeter> drake_kr: 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> drake_kr: 토요일날 자리를 일찍 떴습니다.
<drake_kr> 아 넵 ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 맥은 하드웨어로 넣으면 되는데 윈도는 어떻게 할 방법이 없네요
<ipeter> drake_kr: 인사드릴 수 있어서 참 좋았습니다. 자주 뵙겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 뭐, 윈도우에서 쓰던거 우분투에서 어찌 쓴다던가
<drake_kr> 우분투에서 쓰던거 윈도우에서 쓸려면 어떻게 해야 된다던가
<chicken> 그렇다고 지울수도 없고 안지우자니 분류 안된 상태에서 메인에 남겨두는것도 애매하고 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<chicken> 아 그런 내용이군요
<chicken> 그러면 흠 .. 맥은 하드웨어로 그냥 빼버리고
<drake_kr> 너무 틀에 얽매이지 않았으면 하는데요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 두 챕터는 ... 메인에서 제거하고 대신 토론 이슈로 넘겨두겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 엔하위키처럼 재미로 취소선 넣고 그래도 되니까요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 취소선이 은근히 재밌죠
<Seony> 제가 올린 팁들 다시 재배치 하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잘하셨습니다.  어디에 넣을지 몰라서 대충 넣었었거든요
<drake_kr> 전 안했는데요
<drake_kr> 누군가 했겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 닭님이 하셨을듯 싶어요
<drake_kr> 일단은.. 페이지 픽스라던가 하는건 조채연군이 알아서 할거에요
<chicken> 채연군은 요새 IRC에도 없고
<chicken> ~(_~_)~
<chicken> 인구옹 이야기 들어보니까 이전 위키에서 날려야 할 내용 꽤 된다카더라 (...)던데 ...
<chicken> 노출되면 안되는 수준의 개인정보가 위키에 남아있어서 이걸 어찌됐든 빨리 뺄건 빼는 수준으로 정리하는 편이 좋을 것 같습니다. 물론 대부분이 신경 안쓰니 신경 안쓸 때를 틈타서 신속하게 치워야 (...)
<chicken> 대략 최소 5년전 데이터인데 그때는 그나마 괜찮았지 요새는 워낙 각박해서 (...)
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> DarkCircle:
<drake_kr> ujuc:
<ujuc> ???
<drake_kr> 오픈아이디 해달라매
<ujuc> ㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<ujuc> 됐어요?
<drake_kr> 좌표를 줘야지
<drake_kr> 내가 깔던가 하지
<ujuc> 아.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<chicken> http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:OpenID/ko
<drake_kr> 일단 MobileFrontend extension 요것도 했고..
<chicken> 오픈 아이디는 잠시 보류하시는게 좋을거 같은데요.
<chicken> 이게 기능이 정확하게 어떻게 되는지 아니 그 무엇보다 현재 이슈중에 좀 크리티컬한게 하나 있는데
<chicken> 오픈아이디로 회원가입을 하고 로그인을 하게 되면 어떤 문제가 있냐면
<chicken> 암호가 필요한 항목에 접근할 수 없는 문제가 생깁니다.
<chicken> 근데 이 버그가 현재 해결된 버그가 아니군요.
<chicken> https://bugzilla.wikimedia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34357
<ujuc> http://www.rushiagr.com/blog/2014/01/12/installing-openid-plugin-for-mediawiki/  Launchpad로 로그인해줄 수 있게 설정까지 나와있는..
<ujuc> 거라고 말할려고 들어왔더니.ㅡ.ㅡ;; 저걸로 댓글을 달아두신..
<chicken> 오픈아이디로"만" 로그인하는 기능을 일단 끄면 된다. 라고 나외있기는 한데
<chicken> 이 전용 기능을 꺼두면 일단 임시 방편으로 해결은 되는가 봅니다.
<ujuc> 음.. 그럼.. OpenStack wiki는 그냥 launchpad로 만 로그인하게 해놨는데.. 문제가 있겠군요...
<ujuc> 이론.!
<chicken> 옵션 첫줄을 보니까
<chicken> C 	$wgOpenIDLoginOnly 	false 	활성화 된 경우, 기본 로그인 personal_urls는 제거될 것이고, 추가로 OpenID를 기존의 위키 계정에 연결시키는 옵션 또한 사용자 가입 화면에서 제거될 것이다. 사용자는 OpenID 계정으로만 로그인 할 수 있다. 이 옵션이 가장 중요한 옵션이다.
<chicken> 이런 부분이 있는데 이걸 반드시 지키면 문제를 피해갈 수 있나보군요.
<chicken> 일단 OK.
<chicken> 옵션을 통해 피해갈 수 있는 방법이 있으니 문제는 없는걸로 확인
<drake_kr> 근데 또한가지 문제가 있어
<drake_kr> 나 귀찮아
<bluedusk> =__=
<chicken> -ㅠ-
<ujuc> .....
<drake_kr> 채연이 시키것음
<ujuc> 그안은 기각..
<drake_kr> 어음..
<drake_kr> ??
<chicken> 채연이 IRC에 없는데 ...
<chicken> 불러야겠군요 -ㅠ-
<bluedusk> 가수 채연인줄..;
<drake_kr> 올ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그 채연 이제 40대 아님여?
<razGon_web> 이젠 마법유저도 아닌 조채연군.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 벌써요?
<drake_kr> 아 그건 아닌가
<chicken> 근데 그 채연이나 그 채연이나 어차피 40대 아님여?
<chicken> 하나는 실제나이 하나는 액면가
<razGon_web> 가수 채연은 78년생.
<drake_kr> 하긴..
<razGon_web> 37
<chicken> 올ㅋ _ㅛ_
<chicken> 집임용 ?ㅅ?
<drake_kr> 올ㅋ
<cheayuncho> now, at home
<drake_kr> ibus compile?
<drake_kr> 어이어이
<cheayuncho> nope ime was dead.
<cheayuncho> 이제 된다.. 한글이..
<chicken> _-_
<drake_kr> 솔직히 말해라 ibus 컴파일중이었제?
<cheayuncho> with/ 화상키보드
<chicken> 설마 .. 우붕투?
<chicken> ...
<chicken> 뭘 쓰길래 화상키보드를 ...
<cheayuncho> 윈도 써버 2008 r2~!
<chicken> ....
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 오픈아이디 익스텐션에 대한 준비작업은 다 했는데
<drake_kr> 정작 오픈아이디 적용이 귀찮네
<chicken> 공은 채연군에게로 'ㅅ'
<drake_kr> 그리고 mobile frontend는
<drake_kr> 설치완료
<cheayuncho> doc있으신가요!?
<cheayuncho> 링크주심 작업해놓겠습니다.
<drake_kr> http://www.rushiagr.com/blog/2014/01/12/installing-openid-plugin-for-mediawiki/
<chicken> cheayuncho, 그리고 혹시 가능하면 저전력 서버 틀어놓고 ID 24시간 상주좀 'ㅅ'
<chicken> 저전력 서버(라도)
<razGon_web> cheayuncho: You are not a magic user already......
<chicken> www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:OpenID/ko
<cheayuncho> 650W서버가 켜져있습니다. 상주하도록하겠습니다. 실수로 꺼놓고 안켜놓았었네요
<chicken> 650와트라니 ... 좀 얍실한 서버 없냐는.
<cheayuncho> drake_kr: mobile frontend작동안하는것같네요.
<cheayuncho> 모바일에서 안바뀌네요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 음
<chicken> 겨울에 틀어놓으면 웬지 따뜻 *-_-* 할듯
<drake_kr> 뭔가 세팅해야 하나
<cheayuncho> 제가 확인해볼게유
<cheayuncho> 서버 접근했씁니다.
<drake_kr> GTA4 하러가야징
<chicken> 킼
<ihavnoth> 박진영 재혼한 여자가
<ihavnoth> 유병언(세월호 실소유주) 조카라네요
<ihavnoth> 주식이 15% 정도 빠진거 같네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<cheayuncho> drake_kr: done.
<cheayuncho> should i do "Editing ‘Login required’ page." & "Other settings"?
<cheayuncho> ?
<drake_kr> cheayuncho: 님이 미쳐 날뛰고 있습니다.
<cheayuncho> 일단 제가보기엔 정상작동되는듯합니다.
<chicken> 오픈아이디로 계정만들기 기능은 꺼야함.
<drake_kr> 쩐당
<drake_kr> 역시
<chicken> 오픈 아이디를 따로 등록하게 할 수 없나 -ㅅ-
<cheayuncho> 만들기기능은 왜요?
<drake_kr> 밖에서 알아서 만들어 오세요~ 인가
<cheayuncho> 지금 전 일단 위키에 조채연이라는이름으로 가입되어있고 오픈아이디연동해서 둘다 가능하게 되어있는상태!
<drake_kr> 그뭐냐 모바일도 제대로 동작함?
<cheayuncho> 모바일은 지금 글보고 확인중입니당
<drake_kr> 내가 폰이 없어서 확인할수가 음서
<drake_kr> 내 폰은 베트남에 있지롱
<cheayuncho> 갤럭시탭 7인치라도 빌려드려요......?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 그래서 토욜날 문제해도 답이 없었군요..
<cheayuncho> 전화문자도되유..=ㅁ=;;
<bluedusk> 하긴 전화하니깐 저나 안되긴 하더라구요..-ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 너무늦게오심
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 아날로그감성이 충만한 마이크로소프트였습니다
<bluedusk> 우리는 인연이 아닌가봐요..흐큐그휴
<drake_kr> 와이파이도 없고 HDMI도 안되고 VGA케이블 찾느라 고생하고
<bluedusk> ./ㄷㅅㅊ/엳ㅍ/겨디
<chicken> cheayuncho,  	$wgOpenIDAllowNewAccountname 이거 옵션 false
<cheayuncho> 근데 그걸 왜 꺼야해요?
<cheayuncho> 문제있어요??
<chicken> 오픈아이디로 가입하면 비번필요한 설정에서 문제가 생김
<chicken> After having created an account with OpenID on an OpenID-login-only enabled wiki, account changes which requires a password like Special:ChangeEmail won't work because no password is set, and account changes which require an email (e.g. Special:PasswordReset) won't work because no email is set, see Bug 34357.
<chicken> 애초에 일반 계정으로 가입하고 나서 오픈아이디를 등록하면 문제가 안되는데 오픈아이디로 가입하는 과정에서는 일반 계정에 대한 비밀번호를 등록하라는 이야기가 안나옴
<cheayuncho> aha!
<cheayuncho> okay
<drake_kr> cheayuncho: 건영찡한테 5월 발표자 섭외 부탁해놓았음
<drake_kr> 5월 장소 어디서 할까여
<bluedusk> 양재역 토즈?
<drake_kr> 32명 부스라..
<bluedusk> 아 거기 집앞이라 맘에 드는데..
<ihavnoth> 물 좋은 양재군요
<bluedusk> 절대 제가 사는집이랑 가까운 이유 하나만으로 추천하는거에요
<cheayuncho> chicken: LocalSettings.php 에다가 해당값 $LocalSettings.php  = "false"로 해주는거 맞지요? 반영이 되었나요? 안된것같아서요
<ihavnoth> 전 집이 경기도 평택이라서...
<drake_kr> 음
<bluedusk> 음 서버 리부팅해줘야 반영되는거 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 사실 저 컴맹이라 잘 몰라서..헤헤
<chicken> cheayuncho, 거기 주는거 맞음 ~('ㅅ')~
<cheayuncho> apache2까지 리붓시켜주었습니다.
<ihavnoth> 저도 뭔가 발표를 하고 싶은데
<ihavnoth> 적당한게 안보이네요
<cheayuncho> chicken: 그럼 확인해보시겠어요? 아직도 만들기가 계속 표시가되네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 양재점
<chicken> cheayuncho, ㅇㅇ 동작 잘됨. 사용자 계정 없으면 오류내는 식으로 회피되는중. ㅇㅋ
<chicken>  테스트 완료
<cheayuncho> 아하.
<cheayuncho> 문구도 하는김에 수정좀 해놓겠습니다.
<chicken> launchpad 오픈 아이디도 되게 해놓으면 좋을거 같은데 'ㅅ'
<chicken> http://www.rushiagr.com/blog/2014/01/12/installing-openid-plugin-for-mediawiki/
<cheayuncho> 어디부분을 참조해야하나요?
<cheayuncho> 문구는 수정완료!
<chicken> Other Settings
<drake_kr> 양재 기각이요
<drake_kr> 그날 다른모임 있댑니다
<cheayuncho> chicken: 거기엔 런치패드만 허용해주는옵션외엔 없지 않나요?($wgOpenIDConsumerAllow = array("@^(https://)?launchpad.net/@");)
<drake_kr> 교대 문의해볼게요
<chicken> 웬지 쿼리문 같은데 'ㅅ';
<chicken> cheayuncho, 현재 설정 파일은 어떻게 ?ㅆ?
<cheayuncho> chicken: 현재 설정파일엔 그 만들기만안되는 옵션외엔 다 default 값입니다.
<chicken> 구리네 -ㅅ- ..
<drake_kr> 교대도 기각
<chicken> 다른거 찾아볼까 ..
<chicken> 홍대 ?ㅅ?
<chicken> 오픈아이디 이거 소스 뜯어서 고쳐야 하나 닝기미 ..
<chicken> 일단 도시락판은 보류.
<chicken> drake_kr, 홍대 해봐유 'ㅅ'
<cheayuncho> 글로벌위키 메인에 단체사진을 걸어도 좋을것같기두하고..
<drake_kr> 대학로 확정
<drake_kr> wp.ubuntu.or.kr
<drake_kr> 일단 채팅플러그인 빼야겠당
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 혜화?
<cheayuncho> 대학로니까 혜화맞습니다.
<drake_kr> 네
<cheayuncho> 그 로타리쪽으로 가다보면나와용 약 5분 도보거리에있지요
<cheayuncho> 레이드 카드 웹관리툴이 톰캣으로 되어있네요. http://screencloud.net/v/edEF
<chicken> 무려 -ㅅ- 묘!
<drake_kr> 아 pdf 만들어야지
<drake_kr> 흐흐
<drake_kr> 발표자료 링크까지 잘 걸리넹
<drake_kr> 이것도 포럼이 아니라 wp쪽으로 갖다박아야 되는뎅
<drake_kr> 으아아아
<drake_kr> 위키가 왜이래
<drake_kr> 호옹이
<cheayuncho> drake_kr: Mobile 관련 익스텐션 적용중이여서 그렇습니다 시정하였습니다.
<drake_kr> 뭘 시정이여 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 군바리도 아이고
<cheayuncho> 오타..
<drake_kr> 위챗은뭐지!!
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 안녕하세요!!
<jasonjang> 안녕하십시오~ 많이 바쁘죠??
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아, 우리 wiki.ubuntu.com에 사진 어떻게 올려야 돼요?
<jasonjang> 잠시만요, 위키 열어 보께요. 일단 내 몇 번 올렸었는데...기억이  ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 굳모닝 (__)
<jasonjang> 흐흐흐 오랫만입니다.
<jasonjang> drake_kr, 예를 들어 이런 페이지 한번 열어 보까요? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/activities/10
<drake_kr> 아 웬지 파릇파릇한 느낌
<jasonjang> nick  stoutcho 는 누구실까? 혹......cheayun cho?
<jasonjang> 예, 푸릇푸릇했지만....음 암튼 사진은 그와 같이 올리면 되겠죠?
<drake_kr> 넵
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr 여러 회원들의 도움으로 위키도 활성화되고 있는것 같아요
<jasonjang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/activities/09 에는 사진도 무성하군요. 그리고
<jasonjang> 참고로 제 flickr 계정에는 한국 로코팀 과거 사진이 공유되어 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 재순님 cheayuncho 가 사진을 마음껏 올릴 수 있게 해주세요 :)
<jasonjang> 과거부터 최근으로,  메일링 > 위키 > 웹 이런식으로 점점 옮겨가는....<--- 개인적으론 섭섭해요. ㅎ
<jasonjang> 티브이 나왔다고 라디오 없어지지 않는 것인데 !
<drake_kr> TV도 이미 공영방송국들도 아날로그 송출 안 하잖아요..
<jasonjang> 메일링 > 위키 > 웹 (> 페북 ?)
<cheayuncho> 첨부는 할줄아는데 그러면 jasonjang님의 fliker에서 사진을 위키에 게재해도 가능한가요?
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 예, 올려도 되요. 링크를 가져가시든...원본을 가져가시든...OK
<jasonjang> cheayuncho, 따로 설명 필요없죠 ??
<cheayuncho> fliker 주소만 알려주시면 될것같습니다! ^^
<drake_kr> 아하
<jasonjang> 예, 그건...또 뒤적뒤적
<drake_kr> 사진은 링크로군요..
<ihavnoth> 예전 사진을 보니 역시나.. 남자일색이군요
<jasonjang> 위키 페이지에 있는 활동보고서만 봐도....."아~ 잘한다" 고 인정을 해야지 , 나 원 참~ 카운씰. 맘에 안들어 쩝
<drake_kr> 8월달 한강에서 바비큐파티를 준비해볼까..
<bluedusk> 전 그럼 바베큐를 먹어드리죠
<bluedusk> 퇴근이나 해야겠다
<bluedusk> 헐 내사진도 있네..ㅡㅡ
<ihavnoth> 귀농하신분이 집에서 돼지 잡고 워크샵했으면 좋겠어요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 09년에 발표 한번하고
<bluedusk> 11년에 한번했었네..
<bluedusk> 13년에 했었어야 하는데 안했으니
<bluedusk> 패스
<bluedusk> 그런의미에서 퇴근?!?!
<bluedusk> 먼저 들어가보겠습니다.
<ihavnoth> 빗길 조심하세요
<bluedusk> 아 밖에 아직도 비오나요?
<bluedusk> 급 집에가기 싫어지네..;
<ihavnoth> 전 항상 집에 가기 싫어요
<bluedusk> ihavnoth, 왜요??
<ihavnoth> 출퇴근이 귀찮아서요
<bluedusk> 뭐 저랑 비슷한 이유네요..ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 회사에서 숙소 구해주면 열심히 일해 줄텐데
<bluedusk> 그래도 집에가야겠어요..;
<ihavnoth> 안해주네요
<bluedusk> @_@
<bluedusk> 저도 주말에 할일없으면 회사 나와서 일하고 싶긴 한데
<bluedusk> 왔다갔다가 귀찮..;
<bluedusk> 가까우면 자주 나올텐데..;
<ihavnoth> 그래서 전 주로 금요일날 집에 안가죠 -.-
<drake_kr> ...
<ihavnoth> 마구마구 모바일 게임 1년했는데 아직도 선동렬카드가 안나왔어요
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 비리가 있는거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 마구마구에 일하시는분 없으시나?
<jasonjang> cheayuncho, 플리커 뭔가 잘못 됐네요. ubuntu korea loco 로 검색하면 사진이 참 많이 나왔는데....
<cheayuncho> 끄어억...
<jasonjang> cheayuncho, 우리 포럼 ubuntu-kr.org 에서도 검색창에 flickr 하면 많이 나왔는데....이제는
<jasonjang> 내 아이디로, 내 스스로 검색을 해도 플리커는 못 찾아주네요?! 쩝 알아보는 중, 하지만
<jasonjang> 포럼내 플리커 단어로 검색해도 사진 제법 있넨요. 참고하시고...저는 이만 총총, 나중이라도 보겠습니다.
<cheayuncho> 넵!
<drake_kr> 어라.. 우리 트위터 공식계정도 있었네..
<drake_kr> cheayuncho: 일단 음 페북에 올라오는 사진들 플리커로 올린 담에 우리 글로벌위키에 쓱 올리면 되것당
<cheayuncho> 넵
<jasonjang> cheayuncho, 일단 먼저 포럼 속에서 플리커 사진을 먼저 보시고, 플리커 검색 정상화 된후 우분투 코리아 로코 로 검색해 보세요. ^^
<chicken> 하 ---
<chicken> -_-
<chicken> 병신짓했네 ㅠㅠ
<chicken> 노트북 충전한다고 멀티탭을 부여잡다가 힘차게 스위치 off
<chicken> ㄹㄹㄹ
<ihavnoth> 포트별 스위치이 있는 멀티탭을~~~ 추천드려요
<chicken> 그러게요 ㅠㅠ 근데 여기 연구실이라ㅡ,.ㅡ 그리고 돈이 없어요 (...)
<chicken> 가난하다못해 문짝이 찢어질거 같은 연구실
<chicken> ...
<Markers> 웹 브라우저에서 모달을 뛰우면 브라우저 위에서만 보이죠 -_-?
<ihavnoth> 모달이 뭔지 아직 몰라요
<ihavnoth> 그건 뭔가요?
<chicken> 웹 브라우저에서 모달을 띄운다는게 무슨 의미인가요 ?ㅅ?
<chicken> 웹 브라우저에는 모달/모달리스 개념이 없는데
<chicken> 설정창 같은거 말씀하시는건가 흠흠
<Markers> 그래요? 모달 윈도우라고 나오는데...;
<Markers> 흠;
<Markers> http://www.joshuawinn.com/opening-youtube-links-dynamically-in-a-twitter-bootstrap-modal-window/
<Markers> 이런거?
<chicken> 설정창 같은경우면 모달일수도 ...
<Markers> 이런거 있으면 좋겟다해서 생각을 했는데
<Markers> 이미 있는거 같아서.
<chicken> 아... 그냥 span으로 띄우는건가보군요.
<Markers> 근데 이게 브라우저 위에서만 뜨는것 같아서 그렇네요;
<Markers> span으로 이게 되요?
<chicken> Modal Window 라기보단 그냥 레이어 띄우는 ...
<chicken> 흠 잠깐만요 .
<chicken> 잠시 착각을 한듯 싶은데
<chicken> span 아니면 div밖에 없는데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<chicken> ... div 인가보네 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<Markers> 흠;
<Markers> 브라우저 위에서 밖에 안되는거 같은데 아무리 잘해도
<ihavnoth> UI 어떻게 나오는게 모달인가요?
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 특정 윈도우 창(?) 위에
<Markers> 따로 창이 하나 더 뜨는 느낌?
<Markers> 팝업 느낌이라고 할까요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 좀 약한 예시인가보군요
<Markers> 모달 윈도우라고 이미지 검색하면 되시겟네요
<ihavnoth> 네
<chicken> 상위 오브젝트에 종속적인게 모달윈도우고
<Markers> 관련 이미지 좌르르 나옴\
<chicken> 상위 오브젝트와는 관계없이 독립적인게 모달리스
<Markers> 그런가요?
<chicken> 모달 윈도우를 닫기 전에는
<chicken> 상위 오브젝트에 접근할 수 없고
<Markers> ㅇㅇㅋ
<chicken> 모달리스는 띄워놓은 상태에서도 상위 오브젝트에 접근 가능
<chicken> 예를 들자면 HTML에서 이미지 미리보기로 모달 레이아웃을 잘 띄우죠
<chicken> 특히 페북에서
<chicken> ESC 키를 누르면 사라지는 그 임시 레이아웃
<Markers> 먼가 동영상 재생을 하는데 제가 지금 동작 시킨 프로그램 또는 화면과 상관없이 일정부분 동영상 재생이 화면 위에 계속 뜨게끔 할 수 있는 방법 없을까요
<Markers> 그래서 키워드로 모달 검색을 했는데 -_-ㅋ
<ihavnoth> modal 뜻이 어렵네요
<ihavnoth> 양태의....(철학)
<ihavnoth> 프랑스어에서 보고 있었군요 -.- 헐
<Markers> 자연수에 속하다 라는걸 수학적으로 어떻게 표현하는거지 ㅡㅡ;
<ihavnoth> 사전을 찾아봐도 느낌이 팍 안오는군요
<ihavnoth> 헉 막차 시간이...
<chicken> ~(_~_)~
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Developfordummies
<drake_kr> 으케
<chicken> 벌써 나왔군요 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 어제는 비가 심하게 오더니 오늘은 그냥 흐릿한 정도네요
<samahui_web> 출근길에 비오는거 너무 싫어요
<Work^Seony> 누구나 다 싫죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 비오는거 보는건 좋아요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 한국은 비를 맞을 수도 없으니 좀 그렇겠네요
<Work^Seony> 여기는 낮에는 비가 잘 안오기는 하는데, 가끔 오면 그냥 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 우산 쓰는게 귀찮기도 하고...
<samahui_web> 맞을 생각있으면 맞을수야 있죠... 대신에 머리카락을 포기... ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 자연환경 좋은곳에 사셔서 좋겠어요
<Work^Seony> 좋긴한데, 사실 그게 일상이 되어버려서 잘 모르고 살아요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 당연시 되어버리니까, 역시 사람은 참 간사하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ 원래 가지고 있는것에는 무심한거죠
<samahui_web> 그러다 없어지면 크게 다가오구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 신발 사면, 적어도 3개월은 지나야 때가 타기 시작한다는건 아직도 생소하긴 해요
<samahui_web> 신발은 하루 신고 나갔다오면 먼지가 뽀얗게 쌓이는게 정상 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ  여기서는 6개월에 한 번 빨아요
<samahui_web> 완전 좋은데요 ~?
<Work^Seony> 물론 운동하고 등산하고 하면 더러워지지만요, 일상적인 생활에서는 별로 더러워질 일이 없어요
<samahui_web> 저도 좋은 환경에서 살고 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 흰남방 하루만 입어도 목 있는데가 새까매지는게 당연했었는데,
<Work^Seony> 이제는, 그게 되게 이상해요
<samahui_web> 그게 가장 크죠 ㅜㅜ 회사 하루 입고 갔다오면 빨래해야한다는...
<samahui_web> 보통 그래서 색남방을 잘 입게되죠
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니까 여기서는 옷 하나 사면 구멍 뚫릴 때까지 입는거 같아요
<samahui_web> 이런점이 정말 부럽게 다가오는군요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참 신기한게, 라운드 티의 경우 목 부분의 고무줄 대어진 부분 아래부터 구멍이 뚫리기 시작해서,
<Work^Seony> 뒷목 부분 상표 붙어진 부분에도 구멍이 뚫리기 시작해요
<Work^Seony> 그러다가 배, 등 부분에도 구멍이 뚫리는데, 그럼 그때는 버릴 때가 된거죠
<Work^Seony> 면티 하나 사서 4년 정도는 입는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 환경이 좋은대신 다른걸 포기해야하는 게 좀 많아요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-29
<drake_kr> 으으..
<samahui_web> 포기하더라도 환경 좋은게 좋아요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 알람 왜 안울리지 ㅜ.ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 전 그냥 일상생활하면 더러워지는 시골에서 살고 싶어요
<samahui_web> 시골 생활도 도시보다는 여유롭고 좋을거 같아요
<drake_kr> 결혼하면 시골 갈거임
<samahui_web> 나이 정말 많이 들면 한번 생각해 보려고 합니다 ㅎ ㅎ
<drake_kr> 어차피 컴터로 돈 벌거면 시골에서 버는게 나을듯..
<samahui_web> 안그래도 전라도에 땅이 좀 있는데 거기서 농사짓고 살까 하는 생각도 들어요. 거기도 자연경관이나 환경이 무지 좋거든요
<samahui_web> 먹을것만 농사짓고 일은 컴으로하고 이상적이네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 애기 생기면 좀 뛰놀게..
<Work^Seony> 지속적인 수입 유지가 중요하겠네요
<drake_kr> 지속적인 수입을 위한 준비가 필요하죠..
<drake_kr> 농사도.. 딱 우리 식구 먹을만큼만 하고
<drake_kr> 그걸 위한 각종 기계들을 만들면
<drake_kr> 좀 잉여자원은 판매하고..
<Work^Seony> 사실 그게 가장 이상적이긴 한데, 문제는 농사만 지어서는 꼬기를 마음껏 먹을 수 없다는게 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네 물론
<Work^Seony> 한국은, 채소를 싼데 육류가 너무 비싸요
<drake_kr> 농사는 컴터가 지어야죠
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 요샌 채소 존나 비싸요
<Work^Seony> 그래요?  며칠 전에 인간극장인가 뭔가에서 재래시장 보여주는데 싸더라구요...
<drake_kr> 가끔 집에서 우분투멤바 데려다가 삼겹살 구워먹는데..
<drake_kr> 상추나 깻잎 사면 고기값만큼 들어가요
<samahui_web> 재래시장은 보통 직송이라 저렴하게 나오고요 채소 비싸요
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 하겠네요
<samahui_web> 유통구조 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 유튜브에서 본 영상 중에서, 인간의 육류섭취에 대한 짤막한 다큐를 봤는데, 그거보고나니까 고기섭취는 좀 줄여야겠다는 생각이 들더라구요
<samahui_web> 저번에 식당 하시는분의 하소연 들었는데 재미있더군요. 설렁탕집인데 설렁타을 더 달라면 드리겠는데 꼭 비쌀때 김치나 부추같은것만 더 달라고 한다고 하소연하더군요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 인간이 육류를 섭취하기 위해서 다른 종의 생명체를 키워서 먹잖아요.
<Work^Seony> 반대로 생각해서, 어떤 존재가 육류를 섭취하기 위해서 인간을 키워서 먹는다면,
<Work^Seony> 그게 우리 입장에서 어떻게 받아들여질 것인지,
<Work^Seony> 그리고 다른 가축들을 지금 현재 입장에서 우리는 어떻게 대해야하는지..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 그런 거였는데, 그거 보고나니까 좀 그렇더라구요
<samahui_web> 그렇게 다 따져나가면 먹을게 없어져요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 예전에도 몇 번 동물에 관한 어지간히 잔인한 영상들 봐왔지만,
<Work^Seony> 이건 잔인하진 않았는데도 뭔가 생각하게 만들더라구요
<drake_kr> Food Inc 였나요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐가요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 영상이요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 다른 거였어요.  혹시 관심있으시면 찾아봐드릴까요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 일단 제가 본 영상은 food inc
<drake_kr> 근데 생각해보면
<drake_kr> 금연영상 보고 금연이 잘 되진 않죠
<Work^Seony> 금연영상을 본건 아니지만, 전 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 좀 독하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 고기도 독하게 그냥 드세요 ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> 베지터리안 하시게요?
<samahui_web> 전 소 잡는거 보고 한때는 소고기 끊을까 하다가 ... 스테이크를 너무나도 사랑한 나머지 머리에서 지웠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 덕규가 베지터리안 하겠다고 노력했는데
<drake_kr> 결국 그냥 고기 먹음..
<drake_kr> 한국은 그게 문제가 아니라
<drake_kr> 과자가 한우보다 비싸요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 과자 너무 뻥티기죠
<ipeter> samahui_web: 사마휘님 토요일날 오셨었나요?
<samahui_web> 과자 정말 비싸졌더라구요. 전 초콜릿 이외의 과자를 잘 안먹어서 몰랐는데 정말 너무하다 싶던데요
<samahui_web> ipeter: 일있어서 못갔어요
<samahui_web> 즐거우셨나요?
<drake_kr> 아무리 그래도 그렇지 한우보다 비쌀줄은 몰랐어요
<Work^Seony> 네  제가 어제도 얘기했지만, 여기 Costco에서 초코파이 12개들이 4박스가 $7 이죠..
<ipeter> samahui_web: 오토위즈님, 드레이크님 뵐 수 있어서 참 좋았습니다.
<samahui_web> 말만 고급화 하면서 박스만 커지고 포장만 다채로워지고 결국 내용물은 부실하더군요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 어제 초코파이 이야기 듣고 매점가서 4800원주고 초코파이 한 박스 사먹었습니다.
<samahui_web> 초코파이 먹고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 페이스북에 올려서 사진 보시지 않았나요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 요즘 시간이 없어서 페북을 잘 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 많은 분들을 뵈었군요. 전 그날 일때문에 늦게 끝나고 그대로 농구시합하러 갔다가 무릎다치고 돌아왔어요
<samahui_web> 농구하다 다친게 아니라 마눌님이 짐들게 시켰는데 들고 계단내려오다 쇠기둥에 찌었어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 마눌님 주말에 운동못하게 하려고 다치게 만들더군요. 짐들고 내려갈때 말시키더라고요. 무서워요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 마눌님을 원망하시고, 앞으로 짐은 마눌님이 드시게 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 마눌림이 아담싸이즈라 짐들게 하면 제가 짐과 마눌님을 같이 들어야 할꺼 같아서 그건 힘들겠네요 ㅎ
<ipeter> 음...다치신 다리 무리하지 않도록 조심하셔요..
<ipeter> ㅜ
<samahui_web> 쇠기둥 모서리에 무릎 뼈 위쪽을 쾅 소리나도록 부딫혔는데 그날은 아프더니 벌써 괜찮네요
<samahui_web> 몸은 튼튼해요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<samahui_web> 일요일에 비도오고 다리도 아파서 쉬었더니 많이 좋아진거 같아요
<drake_kr> 음
<ihavnoth> https://codebabes.com/
<ihavnoth> 가입했어요
<ihavnoth> 우분투 매뉴얼도 이렇게 했으면 좋겠어요~
<samahui_web> babes들에게 눈이가서 내용이 머리에 안들어오는데요
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 튀어볼려고 참 애쓰네요 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 아무리 봐도 안벗네요
<Work^Seony> 벗으면 그게 프로그래밍 웹사이트가 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 다 벗는거 말고요
<ihavnoth> 좀 벗는건..
<ihavnoth> 영어가 짧아서 전 퀴즈 맞추면 벗는다는 줄 알았어요
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 심심할때마다 한번씩 봐줘야 겠군요
<ihavnoth> 우리도 만들면 좋겠네요
<ihavnoth> 여자가 없으니 꽃미남으로 우분투 소개~.~
<samahui_web> 여성 프로그래머와 우분투사용자를 늘리기 위한 포석인가요?
<samahui_web> 기꺼이 벗겠습니다
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 꽃미남이세요?
<samahui_web> 울 엄니는 그러시는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 근데 저 사이트 여자 말고도
<samahui_web> 다른 여자분 눈에 어떨지는 책임 못집니다
<ihavnoth> 페이지가 이쁜거 같아요
<samahui_web> 느낌이 프로그래밍사이트가 아니라 핑크 사이트 갔아요
<ihavnoth> 진행바가 핑크색이고
<samahui_web> 같아요
<samahui_web> 오타
<samahui_web> 그냥 포르노 사이트인줄 알았어요
<samahui_web> 구성이나 생이나 여자분들 실루엣보고 착각할거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 스톨만 아자씨 같은 사람이 벗고나오면 그날로 인터넷이 들끓을듯 싶은데요 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> enough to motivate you
<ihavnoth> 친구 디자이너한테 물어봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 디자인 느낌이 어떠냐고^.^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 걍 구리잖아요
<ihavnoth> 딱 제 스타일인데요
<ihavnoth> 수지가 나와서 설명해주면 좋을텐데
<Work^Seony> 아이돌이 나오면 대박치겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 아이돌이 프로그래밍을 배워야한다는 점!
<ihavnoth> 리눅스 커널 프로그래밍 같은걸 수지가 읽어주면 좀 더 이해가 잘될까요?
<samahui_web> 아이돌 나오면 디자인도 중요하지 않을거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 소속사 사장이랑 친해지면 추진해 봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 아마 아이돌이 나와서, 우분투 쓰라고 홍보하면 전 세계의 상당수가 쓰기시작하지 않을까요 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하겠네요
<Work^Seony> 우분투 보급 어렵지 않아요~ ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 가끔 우분투 채널에도 강림해서
<ihavnoth> 이야기도 해주면
<Work^Seony> 한국 리눅스 유저들이 머리 싸매고 고민할 필요 없습니다.   메이저 걸그룹 하나가 딱 한번만 홍보해주면 대박칠 거에요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 정도는 바라지도 않아요
<ihavnoth> 그런 간단한 방법이 있는데
<Work^Seony> 그냥 딱 한번 홍보만... ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 너무 공대적으로 고민한게 아닌가 하는 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 몇년에 한번씩 해주면 인프라 구축되겠네요
<ihavnoth> 퀄컴이 아세로스를 인수했더군요
<ihavnoth> 좀 오래된 일이지만
<ihavnoth> 전혀 아세로스 쓸일이 없어서 몰랐네요
<Work^Seony> 블럭 스토리지 테스팅하는데 완전 짜증나네요..
<drake_kr> 출근합니다
<ihavnoth> 포럼 글보고
<ihavnoth> 확인해보니 정말 14.04에서 USB 이상하네요
<ihavnoth> 삼성폰은 자꾸 끊어졌따 연결했다를 반복하고
<ihavnoth> LG폰은 연결됐다 끊어지네요
<ihavnoth> XHCI를 켜고 다시 해봐야겠네요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 전 바이오스 가야해서 리붓해야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 아 덴장...
<Work^Seony> 블럭스토리지 테스팅은 버전을 낮춰서 해야겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 우분투 12.04가 너무 낡은듯...
<Markers> ...
<Work^Seony> 집에다 블럭/오브젝트 스토리지 구축하기에는 너무 쓸데없는 짓이겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 블럭 오브젝트 스토리진 뭐에요? '-'a
<Work^Seony> 비교적 최근에 등장한 데이터 저장방법인데요,
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서 어떤 파일을 하드디스크에 저장한다고 하면, 일반적인 상식으로는 그냥 복사를 하는 것이죠?
<Work^Seony> 오브젝트 스토리지의 경우는 이 개념이랑은 좀 다르긴 한데요, 암튼 근본적으로는,
<Work^Seony> 수십대의 하드디스크에 잘깨 쪼개서 분산저장하고,
<Work^Seony> 이 데이터들에 접근할 때, 그 하드디스크들이 동시에 작동해서 최대한 빠른 액세스를 하는 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 이것들이 오브젝트/블럭 스토리지라는 인터페이스를 제공하는데,
<Work^Seony> 블럭 스토리지는, 쉽게 예를 들자면 iSCSI 같은게 있고,
<Work^Seony> 오브젝트 스토리지로는 Amazon S3가 있죠
<SunGyo> 레이드5 비슷한 개념으로 들리네요.
<Work^Seony> 비슷하긴 하지만, 얘네는 하드웨어가 아니라 소프트웨어에요
<Work^Seony> 오브젝트 스토리지는 제가 S3를 많이 써보질 못해서 확실히 설명을 못드리지만,
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, 어떤 파일 하나를 스토리지에 저장하게되면,
<SunGyo> 그럼 레이드처럼, 하드가 fault될 때를 대비한 복구 시스템도 포함되어져잇나요?
<SunGyo> 설계시에요
<Work^Seony> 개개의 파일 하나하나가 웹에서 접근 가능한 주소를 갖게되요
<Work^Seony> 그건 소프트웨어마다 다르겠지만 보통 일반적으로는 자가 치유기능이 있죠
<SunGyo> 페리티를 분산해놓고 검사하는식과 같은 방법으로요?
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크 하나가 통째로 날아가면, 그걸 스스로 복구해내는 기능이 있어요...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그렇다고 볼 수 있죠.  같진 않아요.
<Markers> 블럭 스토리지가 하드디크스들이 동시에 작동해서 최대한 빠른 액세스를 한다라고 햇는데 이게 정확히 무슨말이죠 -ㅅ-?
<ihavnoth> openssl dev패키지 명이 뭐죠?
<ihavnoth> 헤더 파일이 없다네요 -.-
<Markers> 블럭 스토리지 말씀하신거로 봐선 그냥 논리디스크 -_-? 머 이런 느낌인데
<Work^Seony> Markers, 뭐 그냥 수십/수백개의 하드를 레이드0으로 쓴다고 보면 될 거에요
<Work^Seony> 지금 저희 사무실 스토리지 클러스터 측정 속도가 초당 550메가거든요.
<Work^Seony> 메가 비트가 아니라 메가바이트..
<Work^Seony> 소규모긴 한데, 하드 45개를 하나로 묶은 거에요
<SunGyo> 45개를 꼽을 수 있는 하드웨어 장비는 어떻게 생긴거죠?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 하드만 잔뜩 꼽을 수 있게 생긴건가요.....( _ _)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 20개씩 들어가는게 3U 정도 되요
<Work^Seony> 아 2U짜리도 있네요
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크를 세로로 꼽죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 SAS 6G Hot swap 하드디스크들은 2.5짜리도 있어서, 그걸 쓰는 것도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 아 그러고보니 스토리지 어레이에 들어가는건 3.5 같네요
<Work^Seony> 하여간 최신버전으로 테스팅은 무리데스
<Work^Seony> 내일 구버전으로 다시 테스트해봐야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> dd로 쓰기 테스트 하니까 1.5GB/s 나왔는데..
<Work^Seony> 집에나 가야겠습니다
<SunGyo> 수고하셨습니다^0^
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ.  한 10분 이따 나갈려구요
<SunGyo> 전 공부하러나 가야겠어요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 공부요?
<SunGyo> 대학원 입시준비중이였거든요
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 무슨 전공 하실거에요?
<SunGyo> 요 근래에 관심이 좀 떨어졌는데 마음 다잡고 다시 몰입하려구요. 이제....6개월정도? 남은꺼 같네요
<SunGyo> 원래 전공이 신학이고, 지금 준비하는 대학원도 같은 전공이에요
<Work^Seony> 아~  신학대학원도 영어 위주로 공부하나요?
<SunGyo> 음. 많은 교수님들이 학생들을 그렇게 공부를 시키고 싶어하시죠.
<SunGyo> 정작 원서를 펴드는 학생들은 몇프로 안되지만요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 신학대면, 영어보다는 히브리어나 헬라어 쪽으로 안나가나봐요?
<SunGyo> 다 해요.
<bluedusk> 라틴어?
<SunGyo> 히브리어 헬라어, 역사쪽으로 들어가면 라틴어 구사하게 되고....현대신학쪽으로 들어가면 독일어 읽을줄은 알아야 하고...
<Work^Seony> 독어까지 해야하는군요..
<Work^Seony> 독어도 존칭이 있어서 두개의 언어를 배우는듯 한다더군요
<SunGyo> 학파에 따라선 네덜란드어(?)까지 해야 하는 경우도 생겨요. 물론 영어가 익숙한 사람에게는 진입장벽이 그리 높지는 않은가보더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 비슷한 어족이니 그렇겠죠
<SunGyo> 네.
<Work^Seony> 독일사람들이 영어가 무지 쉬운 언어라고 하는걸로 봐서는, 그 반대는 아니겠지만, 아주 어렵진 않을 거에요
<SunGyo> 물론 저런 경우는 석박사쪽으로 계속 나가게 될 경우라서...
<SunGyo> 보통은 히브리어 헬라어 아주 조금 하고 마는 수준이거든요. 영어는 개인편차가 좀 큰 편이구요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 결국은, 누가 얼마나 공부를 많이 했냐겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 네. 그런데 이 바닥(?)이 또 독특한게....공부를 많이 한다고 또 살아남는건 아니더라구요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ 뭔지 대충 이해 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 넼ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 그래도 일단 영어가 익숙해지니 이래저래 유리한게 많더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 얼마 전에 컴퓨터로 빠지실려고... ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 네. 대학원 공부하면서 틈틈히 준비했다가, 졸업후에 본격적으로 그쪽 영억에서 판(?)을 한번 벌릴 준비를 해보려구요.
<Markers> 아래한글이 연구실에 있는 자료를 저장해서 집에 들고 갔는데 아래한글에 들어있던 그림파일이 크기가 달라지는데 이유가 멀까요 ㅡㅡ;;
<SunGyo> 버젼?
<Markers> 다른분들도 크기 다르다고 그러는데 연구실 아래한글이 잘못된건가;
<Markers> 버전은 전부 2010 버전입니다.
<SunGyo> 혹시 연구실쪽 업뎃 매번 해주죠?
<Markers> 음..한번도 안한 것 같은데요?;
<Markers> 흠;
<SunGyo> 그림이 많이 들어간 문서라면 무척 난감하겠네요.
<Markers> 그게 문제가 되나
<Markers> 그림 삭제된건 아니라서 괜찮은데 크기가 작은 크기로 해놧는데 계속 다른 컴에서는 원본이미지 크기로 떠서
<Markers> 이유라도 알면 어떻게 고칠텐데
<SunGyo> 사무실에 한글 없앤지가 꽤 되어서요.....( " ")
<Markers> ‘ㅁ’..
<Markers> 워드쓰시나봐요
<SunGyo> 리브레오피스 롸이터요
<Markers> 다른것과 호환이 잘 되시나요?
<SunGyo> 한글 열 수 있는 컴이 한대 있기는 한데, 외주(?)들어올때나 이전 문서 작업할때만 가동하는 수준이에요
<Markers> 에디터가 무엇이든 상관은 없는데 호환문제 때문에 어쩔수 없이 한글 혹은 워드 쓰는데
<SunGyo> 호환...생각 안해도 되도록 사무실 전체가 롸이터와 칼크, 임프레스로 통일화되어져있어요
<SunGyo> 물론 한글로 문서가 들어올 때는 한글로 작업을 하거든요
<Markers> 외부 때문에 어쩔수 없이 =_=ㅋ
<SunGyo> 그러면 좀 어렵죠..
<SunGyo> 저희는 특성상 외부와의 의사소통이 적은 편이라 가능한거구요
<Markers> 그래서 저희는 외부는 어쩔수 없이 저걸 쓰고 내부적으로는 구글 독스를 씁니다. ‘ㅁ'/
<SunGyo> '김프'에 대한 책을 한권 주문했는데 내일 보내주겠다네요.
<SunGyo> 구글독스 어때요?
<Markers> 고차원적인 문서 작업이 아닌이상 괜찮아요
<Markers> 같이 문서 작업할때도 좋고. 일단 인터넷은 다 된다고 가정하고 쓰니 공유도 편하고
<SunGyo> 비영리사무실쪽에서 무료로 사용해볼 수 있는 사무실 환경을 고민중이거든요
<Markers> 다만 표 양식이나 이런거는 좀 불편하긴한데 간단한 문서작업정도면 굉장히 추천해줄만한...
<SunGyo> 감사합니다. '-'ㅋㅋㅋ 전 밥을 먹으러 가볼게요~
<Markers> 맛밥하세요/
<razGon_Yebigun> 충성!
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> XHCI 켰더니 더 빨리 죽어버리네요
<razGon_Yebigun> 이병 라즈곤! 오늘 오후부로 군에 예속됨을
<razGon_Yebigun> 신고 한다고요...... 오늘 좀 실내에서 쉬면안되요?
<Markers> ....
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> razGon님 민방위라도 가셨어요?
<AutoWiZ> 얼마나 가신거에요?
<razGon_Yebigun> 아... 예비군요. 5년차 ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Yebigun> 향방작계
<samahui_web> 아! ... 예비군 이시군요. 동원아니고 향방작계면 쉽지 않나요?
<samahui_web> 걍 교육만 듣는거 아닌가요?
<ihavnoth> 진도가서 자원봉사하는거아니에요?
<razGon_Yebigun> 가끔 동네 뒷산에 올라가고 해요.
<razGon_Yebigun> 설마!!!
<razGon_Yebigun> 그건 안되요...ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 잼나게 하세요
<samahui_web> 불러줄때가 좋은겁니다
<samahui_web> 라고 나이든 어머님들이 말씀하십니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_Yebigun> 헐...
<razGon_Yebigun> Work^Seony: 있다뵈요.
<samahui_web> 수고하셨습니다 나중에 뵈요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵 10분 이따 뵐께요
<razGon_Yebigun> samahui_web: 나이 40다되서 ...ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 저도 특례 잘못되서 늦게 다녀온 죄로 동원갑니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 마지막 동원이 5월달이라죠 아마 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_Yebigun> 저도 동원갑니다.
<samahui_web> 행방작계하면 그만큼 동원 빼주는거 아닌간요?
<samahui_web> 향방이요 ㅜㅜ 키보드 바꾸고 오타가 줄지를 않네요
<samahui_web> 어느덧 점심시간이 다가오는군요. 오늘도 맛난걸 먹기위해 5분 일찍나갑니다 ㅎㅎ 즐거운 점심 식사들 되세요~~~
<razGon_Yebigun> 즐점요!
<razGon_Yebigun> Seony: 리하이요
<razGon_Yebigun> drake_kr: 웰컴!
<razGon_Yebigun> ë¡ 
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Yebigun> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 바쁘긴 하지만 심심하니 오픈소스 휴대폰 하나 만들어볼까..
<drake_kr> 파이폰..
<razGon_Yebigun> drake_kr: êµ³!~
<Seony> 바쁜데 심심한건 뭔가요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 엄청 바쁜데
<drake_kr> 뭔가 하고 싶을때 있잖아요
<razGon_Yebigun> 저도 그럴때에요.ㅋ
<Seony> 지금의 제 마음과 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Yebigun> 저도 점심 먹으러 갑니다.
<AutoWiZ> 피터님 계시나요?
<Seony> 아마 닉호출을 해야 나오실듯...
<AutoWiZ> 아마 오늘도 ㅎㅎ 맛집 찾으러 가셨을듯.
<ihavnoth> 하와이로 귀농해서 파인애플 키울려면 얼마나 있어야할까요?
<Seony> 파인애플은 Dole에서 직접 해요
<Seony> 파인애플 밭이 어마어마하게 넓습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 쉽지 않은 것이,
<AutoWiZ> 좀 뜬금없지만 바나나 푸르스름한거 따다가 배로 오면서 익은게 한국에서 먹는 바나나라고 하는데
<ihavnoth> 소규모로 하시는분들은 없나요?
<Seony> 한국에는 있는지 모르겠는데요, 여기서는 Dole이 직접 재배하는 골든 파인애플이라는게 있거든요
<Seony> 이 골든 파인애플이 무지무지하게 달아요
<AutoWiZ> 현지에서 나무에 달려서 익은건 더 맛있다고 하더라구요? 서니님은 드셔 보셨나해서요 ㅠ
<Seony> 처음 시작하시는 분이 이 정도 당도를 내는게 쉽지않을 것 같은데요
<Seony> 파인애플이 나무에 달려서 나오나요?
<AutoWiZ> 저는 바나나 ㅎ
<Seony> 아~ 바나나~
<Seony> 바나나는, 제가 다른데는 역시 안살아봐서 모르겠지만 ㅎㅎ, 여기서 애플 바나나 라고 불리우는 바나나가 있어요
<Seony> 좀 짜리몽땅하고 굵은데, 새콤해요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 한국에서 먹는거랑은 비교도 안되게 맛있다고 하시던데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그게 가격이 좀 비싼 편이라서, 그거는 투자해서 연구하시면 아마 파인애플보단 좀 가능성이 있어보이네요
<Seony> 그런가요?  제가 한국에서 바나나 먹어본지 오래라... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요게 파인애플밭 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/da/Ghana_pineapple_field.jpg
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: ipeter여기 있습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 골든 파인애플은 정말 환상적으로 달아요
<AutoWiZ> 예 계속 거기 계시면 됩니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무지 맛있습니다
<Markers> 와우..
<Markers> 파인애플이 저렇게 생겻군요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하와이 음식하면 괜히 파인애플이 들어가는게 아니에요.
<ipeter> 싫습니다.
<ipeter> 잠시 잠적하겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 무슨 나무에 바나나 열리듯 주렁주렁 달려잇을줄 알았더니 아니었네요
<Seony> Dole이라는 기업이 하와이에서 처음 시작했지만 아직도 파인애플 사업 잘나가죠.  무지 맛있거든요
<Seony> Markers: 그쵸?  보기 전까진 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 저는 사진이 잘 안열려서 파인애플밭 이제 처음 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 와 완전 징그러울정도 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 점심때니깐 음악이나 들으면서 잠깐 쉬어야겠어요
<Seony> AutoWiZ, 진짜 외국 나오실 계획 세우시나봐요
<ihavnoth> 저 파인애플 전부 손으로 따나요?
<Seony> 따는건 못봤어요
<AutoWiZ> 갑자기 왜그런 생각을하셨는지요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 손으로 딸려면 장난 아니겠네요
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 같이 나갈까요 오토위즈님?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> AutoWiZ, 전에 몇번 외국 나오는 거에 대해서 말씀하시길래요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 예 저도 미치도록 나가고 싶은데
<AutoWiZ> 쉽지 않네요 거참 사람 사는게 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 미치면 안됩니다. 나갑시다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 가뜩이나 나라 돌아가는 꼴도 그런데, 요즘 외국 나오겠다는 분들이 많아요
<Seony> 제 블로그에 달린 비밀글 방명록들, 전부다 해외 취업 문의 글이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 전 저희 어머니랑 같이 나가야해서...
<Seony> 컴퓨터에 관한 얘기 적고싶었는데, 어째 방명록은 죄다 이민 뿐....
<ihavnoth> 일단 파인애플 밭을 배경화면으로^.^
<AutoWiZ> 서니님 취업알선 쪽으로 가시는 아닐지 -_-;;;
<ipeter> 써니님 부업으로 이민도와주는 사업 하시는게 어떠신지요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐... 배경화면 어지러울 것 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ipeter: 안그래도 실제로 아는 동생 몇몇이 저보고 해보라더라구요
<Seony> AutoWiZ, 알선은 제가 능력이 안되서 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 알선은 어감이 안좋으니
<bluedusk> 브로커?
<AutoWiZ> blocker ? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저부터도 핫바리인데요...
<Seony> Broker
<AutoWiZ> 제가 머리가 나쁜건지 git-hub 사용법을 몇시간째 보고 있는데, 감은오는데 쓰라고 하면 아직 못쓰겠어요.
<AutoWiZ> 다들 그러신가요? 아니면 저만 그런건가요?
<ihavnoth> 전 처음 서비스 시작할때 써보고 안써봐서 기억도 안나요
<ihavnoth> github보단 repo를 좋아해요
<ihavnoth> gerrit인가 설정을 못해서 웹서비스가 안되서 그게좀 아쉽네요
<Revi> Gerrit은 어렵던데요 (...)
<ihavnoth> 박근혜가 대국민 사과를 발표했네요
<ihavnoth> 기존에 있던 악습???을 집권 초기에 바로잡지 못해서 죄송하다고 했다네요 -.-
<Markers> 대국민 사과 동영상으로 안 떳죠?
<ihavnoth> 그건 못봤어요
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 책임회피하는것처럼 보이네요
<Seony> 걍 민심 잠재우기용일듯 싶네요
<ihavnoth> 기존 해피아 악습으로 사고가 난거지 그것때문에 구조를 제대로 못한건 아닌데 뭔가 이상하게 이야기하네요
<bluedusk> 걍 면피용이죠
<ihavnoth> 악습으로 사고 난거고... 대통령이 무능해서 구조 못한건데
<bluedusk> 대국민 사과까지 했는데
<bluedusk> 왜 난리차냐 이색히 빨깅이네
<bluedusk> 로 몰고갈 명분용
<ihavnoth> 국가 개조 수준의 개혁을 예고했다는데
<ihavnoth> 그건 잘할지....
<bluedusk> 국가 개조해서 안팔아먹으면 다행이죠
<ihavnoth> 외국에 돈뿌리는건 명박이가 너무 많이 해서 거의 면역된 수준이라서
<ihavnoth> 그쪽엔 좀 박근혜가 좀 유리하겠네요
<AutoWiZ> 쩝쩝.
<ihavnoth> http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Operating-Systems-4th-Edition/dp/013359162X
<ihavnoth> 요거 한국에 번역판 나올까요?
<Seony> 책값이 무지 비싸네요
<AutoWiZ> 그러게요 170불이면 와우
<ihavnoth> 하드커버 아니에요?
<ihavnoth> 악세사리용....
<Seony> 아니네요
<ipeter> 그거 국무회의때 한거 아닌가요?
<AutoWiZ> 악세사리인가요 흉기인가요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근혜누나의 대국민 사과 퍼포먼스 ==당선이전== [1]천막당사시절 탄핵사과(직접) [2]대선후보시절 유신/인혁당 사과(직접) ==당선이후== [3]윤창중 성추행(국무회의) [4]복지공약후퇴(국무회의) [5]간첩조작(국무회의) [6]세월호참사(국무회의)
<ipeter> 트위터에서 돌아다니길래 퍼왔습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 아... 가슴이 먹먹한게... 잠을 잘 못자서 그런듯... ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 분향소 가서 한거 아니에요?
<ipeter> 저 트윗이 사실이라면.. 성격보이는건가요?
<ihavnoth> 중국이 한국을 반면교사로 50인 이상 선박엔 대피훈련 의무화를 했다는군요...
<Seony> 내일이면 새로 구입하는 스피커가 배송되네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 무슨스피커요?
<Seony> 오디오엔진 A2+ 입니다
<Seony> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FE9XGVM/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=s601000020-20
<ipeter> 가격이 좀 비싸네요.
<bluedusk> Seony, 오 좋나요?
<Seony> 네 대신 그만큼 성능이 검증된 스피커에요
<AutoWiZ> 깔끔하니 좋습니다만.
<Seony> 상당한 수준의 스피커라고 하네요
<ihavnoth> ...
<Seony> 이 모델 한단계 상위모델이, 무려 클래스 C에 선정된 모델이거든요
<Seony> 가격은 $499인데, 저처럼 책상 위에 올려놓고 쓰는 제품이 아니라서,
<Seony> 저는 이걸 골랐어요
<Seony> 암튼, 수많은 유저들에게 오랫동안 성능이 검증된 스피커라네요
<AutoWiZ> 저한테 스피커는 간단히 영화 보거나 , irc 하이라이트만 알려주면 되는 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 5.1 쓸때는 참 좋긴 했습니다만 . 너무 불편하더라구요.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 저랑 비슷하시네요.
<bluedusk> Seony, 위 모델이 이건가요? http://www.amazon.com/Audioengine-Premium-Powered-Speaker-Black/dp/B005OA3BSY/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1398744457&sr=1-2&keywords=Audioengine
<ipeter> 근데 저도 가끔은 홈 씨어터 집에다 설치해보고 싶긴 해요.
<Seony> 네 A5
<Seony> 이 제품이 1-3백만원대 제품이랑 같은 클래스래요
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 300달러군..
<bluedusk> 0하나를 잘못계산..한..;;
<bluedusk> =__+
<Seony> 오잉 가격이 싸졌네요
<ihavnoth> 자유 민주주의란 용어가 출처를 찾고 있는데 잘 안나오네요..
<Seony> 그래도 이 제품은, 거실용이라...
<ihavnoth> 위키에 있군요 역시나 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009JP461G/ref=s9_qpp_gw_p147_d99_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-8&pf_rd_r=10KG434NWSNTW868A9GZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1741301142&pf_rd_i=507846
<bluedusk> 이거 쓸만할까요??
<Seony> 어느 위키요?
<Seony> bluedusk: 가격이 많이 싸네요
<Seony> 일단 리뷰를 봐서는 쓸만할 거 같은데요
<bluedusk> 맥은 없지만 리눅스에서도 쓸수 있을거 같긴한데..;
<Seony> 그럼 드라이버가 있는지 확인해봐야할 거 같은데요
<Markers> 저 혹시 쉘 스크립트에서 값이 이미 잇는 변수에 새값을 넣을려면 어떻게 해야되죠 -_-? $a=10 머 이런식으로 하면 되는건가요?
<ihavnoth> a=10
<ipeter> draco님 계신가요?
<Markers> 흠 맞군요
<ipeter> 혹시 드라코님 블로그 운영하시는거 아시나요?
<ipeter> 아이고, 잘못 말했네요.
<ipeter> 운영하시는지요.
<ipeter> 운영하시는지 알고 계신분 있나요...?
<Markers> drake_kr 이분 말씀하시는건가요?
<Markers> 얼마전까지 우분투 로코 대표 아니신가요?
<ipeter> 아, drake님이 아니라 draco님이요.
<Markers> 음 모르는분이군요 ㅋ
<SunGyo> ipeter: draco님 블로그를 찾으시는건가요?
<ipeter> 네.
<Seony> ipeter: http://draco.kr/
<SunGyo> http://draco.pe.kr/
<ipeter> 이분이 맞군요..
<Markers> 혹시 엑셀에서 시간량을 적어줄수 잇는 서식이 있나요 ?
<Markers> 15분 걸렸다 머 이런식으로 표시하고 싶은데;
<Markers> 서식을 아무리 찾아도 12시 30분 머 이런형식밖에 안보여서 ;ㅁ;
<drake_kr> 드라코형 블로그는 왜요 아마 주소가 draco.pe.kr
<drake_kr> 블로그 운영 열심히 하네요
<bluedusk> 하아
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 안냥하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아 위키 보면 뿌듯하당
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 저도 도큐위키 쓰고 있긴 한데
<bluedusk> 흐음.;
<drake_kr> 아오 소포켄인가 아오 성폭행인가
<chicken> 후자 /-ㅠ-/
<ipeter> 아. 그냥 어떻하다가 블로그 들어갔는데 블로그가 draco이렇게 되어있어서
<ipeter> 혹시 그분이 운영하시는 블로그인가
<ipeter> IRC분들에게 여쭤본겁니다.
<ipeter> 그분 맞네요.
<ipeter> 신기합니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 혹시 리눅스에서 패키지 땡겨올때 이 패키지가 무엇을 하는지 공식적으로 알려주는 사이트가 잇나요?
<drake_kr> 런치패드?
<drake_kr> 구글에서 패키지 이름 넣으면 보통 나오는데..
<drake_kr> 런치패드쪽 보시면..
<drake_kr> 근데 미국에서는 아도겐이랑 어류겐을 I know Ken이랑 Sure You're Ken 이라고 들린다카네
<drake_kr> 용권선풍갘은 what the fuck you ken!
<Seony> 구플에 재밌는게 있네요.
<Seony> Algorithm: noun, Word used by programmers when they do not want to explain what they did.
<chicken> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken> 알고리즘쪽 논문낼때 강조하는게 "Simplicity"인데 -_- ...
<chicken> 구현체도 단순해야 'ㅅ';
<drake_kr> 아따따뿌겐이 그런뜻이었구나
<ipeter> 써니님? 혹시 이 제품 아시나요?
<ipeter> Rollie요
<ipeter> 그냥 식기기구입니다.
<Seony> 뭐하는 건데요?
<Seony> 아뇨 첨 보는데요
<ipeter> 계란후라이 만들어주는 기기인데
<ipeter> 미국에서 개발되었는데 한국에는 안들어와서요
<Seony> 아~ 주방에 대한건 제가 일절 손을 안대서 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 알은지 1년이 넘었는데 한국에서는 정식수입이 안되네요.
<ipeter> 그냥 제생각엔 최고중의 개발품이 아닌가 생각되서요.
<chicken> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQQEhQUEBQUFBAUFA8WEBYUFBAUFA8PFBQWFhQUFBQYHCggGBolHBQUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFA8PFywcFBwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLC0tKywsLC0sLCwsLCwrLSwsLCwsNCwsLCwrNC83LC4sNzcrMiw4LP/AABEIAK4BIgMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAADBAIFAAEGBwj/xABFEAABAwIDBQUGAgYGCwAAAAABAAIDESEEMUESE1FhcQUGIoGRBxQyobHBI/BCUnKS4fEkYnSy0dIzNENEVGNzk6Kzwv/EABgBAQEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAgME/8QAIxEBAAICAgICAgMAAAAAAAAAAAERAgM
<chicken> SMRMhBEFRYTJxgf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8AqgFMBY1qIGrzuzQCmGrYCI1qgi1qIGrbWooYpBhqmGogYphigFsKQYjBikI1IAMUhGjiNEEaiWDFLYTIjW92pFdhb3ab3SzdKRJ0anHH4X9B/eCYdEpxReF/7I/vBRVhjUd2nt0tGJCJbtQdGnjGoujQiO7UHRp4xqDokIi6NDcxPOjQ3RqSvfGguYrF8aA6NBV72Ibmp57EFzFWSD2ITmJ57EBzEorsrVEVzVCiUgQtIhC0WpCCxSotKTpGhFa1aa1FaFBprUVrVjWo7WJCDWpiKIuIDQSTkAKknkFprF13c9rYYcRiS3adG12z0a3aIB0rYJiLEucxHZssQBkjewGwLgQCeHVISY+Jho6RgdqC4VHXgi99+8WIfABI8eJ4oGNDQ07Lq0PxGgqBfWqreyO7kbomufXbeA6op4Qcq
<chicken> VBCJ79PXr0YRqjbtmamaiI/Xcr/AAETZHsvVrnMFQc2lwBoQuwj7EgONfHuxuxAx4bV1Ntz3NJz4ALzfuzJ7vjhhnUoXxljm+EE1DhtMyBpqKZenrUQ/p8n9mi/9j1rD24/J0zqyr6mLj+peY+4YrfCUf6n8J4BwqKZZ11ryVxhsC+T/Rsc6mdATTqVfxxbXZzG5bU8Y6VxIH3TuJbNt7jCUjjiawvd4Npz3VIA2gRkKk0vtaUu8XPLZOVeuvTlZ8G6M0e0tP8AWBFenFDEa7ePBSyRPjxOy61Y3+Haa7nQAWXKRtqAeIB9UTFCJstulm6ToiW90slXujTmFw7dVDFDZA60R8K21V5N2GOecRlFtxdekcXgmbJLRQj5quMKvZG+E9FXuiXbCoio6ZV5iUTEnzEomJaSvdEhmNWTokIxKStfEhGNWbokF8SkrXxoD41ZPjQHxLJ
<chicken> Vr40B8asXxID41Eg9iWkYrJ8aWlYpK9zUIsTb2ILmpQBCiUUhQcEgNYsWLSdS0IzWqLAjMCA21qPG1aY1HY1aTGsXQ9l4yOPBYpj3ta94kDGk3eXM2QANbqla1HYxMTQmLVnbvZRxERa2geCHMrltDQ8iCQqDC945sM0QywEvYKNJ2waDKtAQ7qCu6axGZGs09Wr5MY4ePPGMse/f1P8Ajke6PZ8suKGLxALQHNc2oIqbCw4ABenx9rQ+9ySbxu7EMbC6+yHh7iRXjQhUcjTs0AJJcytLeEVqK1GdlCeR3j2QfhOz4f0jvtlo53hvfLqt4+ocfkbst2fLL19REfUH2Y1nuccYd+KZI3NbQ7VBNt19BVM43c4mjpDu5aAGoJa+mWWtyq1zZCbNoKvp8Fdn8ctFz/Zh5OUpIpHBw2aVbigLsIG0Xbiv9YAtreluKbcKbxUWGYxzY
<chicken> 6TSkXd4tiFv6xv/ADU2RCgplS1MqaUW3MfVwaNlp2Q0+GrQSdp2edLZJsMWcptqIUfeOR8WHe6I7L/CA6gOzVwFaHqvLJO8WKws23NO+dn6u2QP3aUXsXbXZ5nidG0hpJbQmtLEHTovNO8ns9xr3fhtjcP+oB9QE4qSsvtGY8D8GQEGpoY8vVWeD9pMQAG6my/5ef7y5R3s67SH+7E/sy4c/
<chicken> dl.....
<chicken> 쳇.
<chicken> 이미지 주소 복사를 했는데 저렇 ..
<Seony> base64로 인코딩해놨네요
<chicken> 웃기군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ 구글 ... 으릉 .
<chicken> http://www.foodiggity.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/rollie-2.png
<chicken> 사실은 이거.
<Seony> 요즘 이미지 퍼가는거 때문에 저렇게 많이들 해요
<chicken> 전에 봤던거 같은데 겨란으로 핫바 만드는 기계예요.
<ipeter> 네
<chicken> 저렇게 해서 머스터드나 케찹 살짝 뿌려서 먹으면 맛있 -ㅠ-
<Seony> 가격은 얼마 안하네요
<Markers> 음 방금 톰캣으로 젠킨스 띄웟는데 왜 화면이 안뜨는걸까요?
<Seony> 근데 아마존 고객평점은 별로군요
<chicken> 실제로 홍보 이미지처럼 모양이 잘 안나오니
<Seony> 근데 한국에도 제품이 있나본데요
<Seony> 아마존에서 검색하니까 South Korea Eggplus Egg Breakfast Cup Egg Roll Machine이라고 나오는데요...
<Seony> http://www.amazon.com/South-Korea-Eggplus-Breakfast-Machine/dp/B00J942UFQ/ref=pd_sbs_k_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1H1ZSN4DZF4BGCGMSVM9&tag=s601000020-20
<chicken> 어 그렇군요
<chicken> ipeter, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JUiiokiWnA
<chicken> 여하간 base64로 도배를 해서 죄송스럽 (_ _ ;;;)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  뭐 일부러 그러신건 아니니..
<ipeter> 구매했어요.
<ipeter> G마켓에서 수입해서 파는데가 있더군요.
<ipeter> 홈피 들어가보면 29.99달러던데
<ipeter> 쥐마켓 들어가보니 3만원에 판매하네요.
<Seony> 싸게 파네요
<ipeter> 이거 최고인듯합니다.
<ipeter> 네네.
<ihavnoth> 이거 용도가 뭐에요?
<ipeter> 아무래도 수업업체가 다량 구매해서 가격을 낮춘듯 합니다.
<ihavnoth> 계란구이에요?
<samahui_web> 오늘부터 횡단보도 정지선 위반시 6만원 범칙금에 10점까지 벌점부과된다네요. 운전하시는분들 주의하세요. 참고로 오늘부로 몇일간은 집중단속기간으로 대단위 인원 투입까지 있다네요.
<ipeter> samahui_web: 네. 고맙습니다.
<chicken> 겨란 구이라 ... -ㅅ- 흠
<chicken> 구이라기보단 찜?
<chicken> 뭐라 해야 적절할지 잘 모르겠네요
<chicken> 겨란묵 이라카기도 뭐하고 ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 사면 아침 해결에 참 좋을거 같은데
<ihavnoth> 계란찜인가요?
<chicken> 네 비슷해요
<ihavnoth> 계란찜 둥근거?
<chicken> 핫바같은거욬
<ihavnoth> 오 핫바~~
<chicken> 간장 찍어먹어도 되고 케찹 찍어먹어도 되고
<chicken> 아침 해결할때 딱 좋을듯
<chicken> 우유 따끈하게 데워서
<ipeter> 저 파견을 한달간 가게되어 강남에서 자취하게 생겨서요.
<ipeter> 이거 하나 구매하려구요.
<ihavnoth> 오
<ipeter> 아침이나 점심을 위해서요.
<ihavnoth> 심심할땐 절 불러주세요
<Seony> chicken: brew 쓰세요? port 쓰세요?
<ihavnoth> 역삼입니다
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 혹시 토요일날 뵈었던 분인가요?
<chicken> port 써요
<chicken> brew는 한가지 단점이
<ihavnoth> 아뇨 게을러서 못갔어요
<chicken> 패키지 검색이랄까 이게 안돼서 ..
<Seony> 지금 방금 gcc 버전 확인해보니까 LLVM이 나오네요.
<chicken> 의존성 체크는 되는지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 이거 brew나 맥포트랑 같이 작동 잘 되나 모르겠네요
<chicken> 네 아마 맥에서는 llvm-gcc 있을듯.
<Seony> 음... 둘중 뭘 쓸지 고민되네요.  왠만하면 설치 안할려고 했는데..
<chicken> port 단점이라면 ... 버전 올라갈때마다 꼭 뭐가 한가지씩 꼬이는데
<chicken> 물론 그냥 port 버전만 그런게 아니라 ... xcode도 ...
<Seony> brew가 별도의 디렉토리를 만들어서 거기다 인스톨하는 식이에요?
<chicken> port든 brew든 애플에서 확실히 지원을 해줘야 ...xcode를 어째야 하네 뭘해야 하네를 좀 ... 입막음할 수 있을듯.
<chicken> (우분투 방에서 이렇게 스파이짓!)
<chicken> 글쎄요 brew를 별로 안써봐서 잘은 모르겠네요
<Seony> port 쓰기가 싫은게, 이미 있는것까지 죄다 컴파일해버리는게 너무 싫거든요
<Seony> 지금 맥포트 설치한다고 하면 벌써 파이썬이랑 펄부터 컴파일할텐데..
<chicken> 이미 있는거라도 흠 그렇지만 버전이 일단 다르잖아요 ?ㅅ?
<chicken> 파이선은 로컬에는 2.7있는데 이게 버전이 낮아서 ...
<chicken> 결국 받는건 2.7.x가  ...
<chicken>  로컬 2.7.x_1 < port 2.7.x_2
<Seony> 글쵸... 버전 문제가 있긴 한데...  음... 하여간 쓸데없는 걸로 고민되네요
<chicken> 그리고 또 한가지는 python3.3이 ...
<chicken> 흠 그게 xcode에 딸려오나요?
<Seony> 안딸려올껄요
<chicken> 2.x 랑 3.y랑 동시에 쓰기도 하는 경우가 있는데
<ihavnoth> 알수없는...에러가 자꾸나요 아놔!!!!!
<chicken> 저 같은 경우는 맥북에 다른걸로 뭘 엎어서 깔고 하는게 싫어서 그냥 port써요
<chicken> 젠투처럼 쓰려고욬 (응?)
<Seony> 음... 시스템을 건드리지 않는다는 장점이 있네요
<Seony> 맘에 안들면 패스 빼버리면 되니..
<chicken> 번역일을 하는지라 ko-po-check를 쓰는데 이게 요새 3.3 기반으로 바뀌었거든요
<Seony> 점점 3으로 갈아타는 추세인가보군요
<chicken> 그래서 2.x도 필요하고 3.y도 필요하죠. 이런 경우에 port든 brew든 안쓸래야 안쓸수가 없..
<chicken> 그 추세가 최근에는 살짝 주춤한듯해요
<Seony> 맥용 젠투 프리픽스도 써봤는데, 이건 별도의 쉘을 실행해줘야한다는 점에서 좀 귀찮아요
<chicken> 조금씩 진행되는거같긴 한데
<chicken> 네 ㅋㅋ 귀찮아요.
<Seony> 은근히 귀찮더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<chicken> port를 쓰는게 좀 뭐랄까 그나마 괜찮은 대응?
<Seony> 터미널 띄울 때마다 실행해줘야하니...
<Seony> 그렇군요
<chicken> brew가 더 편하다면 brew가 낫겠죠 'ㅅ'
<chicken> 깨지는 빈도는 brew < port
<chicken> 이건확실.
<Seony> 엑스코드 나올 때마다요?
<chicken> 나올때마다 "항상"은 아니고 가끔씩요
<chicken> 뭔가 버전이 어긋나기 시작(ex. 둘다 버전이 올라간다)하면 그렇더군요
<Seony> 애플이 맥포트 인수한다는 소문이 옛날에 있었는데...
<Seony> 어찌될지 모르겠군요
<chicken> 인수를 하면 ...
<chicken> 대박일거 같은데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<chicken> 문제는 애플에서 지향하고자 하는 방향과 어긋난게 좀 있더군요.
<Seony> 맥포트 인수하고, 패키지 업그레이드를 앱스토어와 통합한다는 소문이 있었어요
<chicken> 네 그쵸
<bluedusk> 으음
<chicken> 근데 포트를 좀 오래 써보니까 느끼는게
<chicken> ...애플에선 확실히 안정적이라고 검증이 된걸 올리려 할건데
<bluedusk> 인민에어를..
<chicken> 포트에 올라온거 어지저찌 하면 ...
<chicken> 꼭 한두개씩은 깨지니까 ... 썩을.
<chicken> 애플 WebKit 쪽 프로젝트 하는거 이야기 종종 듣는데
<chicken> 검증된거 아니면 웬만하면 다 리젝시킨다고 하더라구요
<chicken> 물론 그 현상이 port에서 일어나지 말란법도 없을거고 .. 그렇게 되면 릴리즈 속도는 매우 느릴거구요
<Seony> 맥포트의 패키징 버전이 오히려 맥OS보다 구버전인 경우도 종종 있다네요
<Seony> http://dalinaum-kr.tumblr.com/post/2986196227/hello-homebrew
<chicken> 네
<chicken> 가끔은 ...
<chicken> 버그리포트 안하면 신경 안쓰는 경우가 ...
<chicken> 젠투도 그런 분위기더군요
<chicken> 레드햇이나 우분투라든지 이런데야 쓰는 사람이 많으니 닥달하는 사람이 많아서 뭔가 좀 신경쓰려고 하는데
<chicken> 젠투 같은 경우는 대니얼로빈스가 관리하다 빡쳐서 나가고 펀투 매니저를 하고 있고 ...
<Seony> 젠투의 유일한 문제는 커뮤니티죠 ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 그 영향 때문에 젠투 사용자가 확 줄어들면서 펀투로 이주를 ...
<chicken> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 배포판 컨셉은 대박인데, 커뮤니티가 산으로 올라가는... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 젠투가 자기들만의 패치를 더하지 않고 그냥 바닐라로만 내줬어도, 중간은 가지않았나 싶어요
<chicken> 지딴에는 그렇게 하는 이유가 있긴 합니다. common case 에 대한 해결을 지향하고 최대한 다수의 의견을 받아들이는 ..
<Seony> 제가 옛날에 한창 젠투만 고집해서 쓸 때는 나름 재밌었거든요...
<chicken> 그건데 이런 방향으로 자꾸 나갈려고 하다보니 결국 어떤건 며칠이 돼도 신경 안쓰는거도 많고
<chicken> 진짜 초고수가 나와줘서 말하기 귀찮은듯이 대충 이거해봐라 하는 식으로 문제를 땜빵치는 경우가 대부분
<Seony> 글쵸...
<chicken> 낚시꾼을 답답하게 생각하는 사공이 그물을 던지듯이
<chicken> 그런 분위기가 지금도 그렇습니다.
<chicken> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 한국 커뮤니티는 예전에 사이트 폭파된 뒤로는 완전 망했꼬...
<Seony> 거기 커뮤니티에서도 깽판친 인물 몇몇 있죠? ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 젠투 개발자를 덜 귀찮게 하는 방법은 1. 버그 레포트 올리고 2. 갈구고 3. 패치 올리고.
<Seony> 바둥 이라는 닉네임 대면 다 안다더라구요...
<chicken> 바둥옹 요새는 잘하던데요.
<chicken> 저랑 같은 채널에 있는데
<Seony> 한가지 웃기는게요,
<Seony> 바둥이 예전에 제대하고 나오자마자 처음 저랑 아얄씨에서 만났거든요
<chicken> 번역 잡아주고 버그 보고 잘해주시고
<chicken> ㅋㅋㅋ 그런 일이 있었군욬ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그때는 리눅스 암것두 몰랐는데, 제가 젠투 하라고 꼬셨어요
<chicken> 그게 지금까지 쭉 ...
<chicken> 지금도 젠투 쓰시던 ..
<Seony> 네 글쵸 ㅋㅋ 그뒤로 저는 금융계에 입문해서 컴 끊고,
<Seony> 그친구는 계속 써서 고수 됐을 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 그랬다가 다시 컴을 만지시는 불쌍한 써니옹 -ㅅ- ..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 불쌍하진 않죠.  여기서 살아남기 위해서 선택한게 컴이거든요
<bluedusk> 음..
<chicken> 한국을 떴더니 컴이 결국 밥줄이 되더라 하는 ..
<bluedusk> 저도 우분투 8.04 때부터 썼는데
<bluedusk> 왜 고수가 안됐죠? 라고 물어보면
<Seony> 금융이나 회계로 여기서 했으면 아마 진짜 불쌍했을 거에요
<chicken> 그러게요 'ㅅ';
<Seony> 금융업 하다가 젠투를 때려친 이유가,
<Seony> 퇴근하고 집에 오면 업데이트 하느라 아예 컴을 쓸 수가 없는 거에요
<chicken> 젠투가 시간을 많이 먹는탓.
<chicken> ㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken> 역시 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 이건, 컴퓨터가 날 쓰는건지, 내가 컴퓨터를 쓰는건지 몰라서,
<Seony> 지워버렸어요
<Seony> 그리고선 윈도우 고고씽 했죠 ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 젠투를 제가 지금도 쓸 수 있는 이유는 ...
<chicken> 이게 쓰다보니까
<Seony> 컴퓨터가 절 업데이트 하도록 조종하는 거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 어떤 짓을 하면 병신삽질을 내가 골라서 하게 되는건가 ...
<chicken> 오래 써보니 감이 오더군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<chicken> 결론은 내가 병신이라서 이런짓을 하는거야 ...
<chicken> 이거고 ..
<Seony> 요즘은 씨퓨들이 워낙 좋아서 컴파일 금방 끝나죠?
<chicken> 그래서 패키지 올라오는거 보면서 슬쩍슬쩍 버그질라 봅니다.
<chicken> 네 금방 끝나요
<Seony> 옛날에는 커널-엑스까지 빌드하려면 정말 일주일 내내 켜놨어요
<chicken> 패키지 100개 컴파일 하는데 오래 걸려봐야 한시간 남짓
<chicken> 빠르면 30분도 채 안걸립니다.
<chicken> 엑스까진 그럴거고 아마 거기에 오픈오피스랑 그놈 이런거 들어가면 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 파폭 빌드하는데 무슨 10시간이 걸리는... 그런 시절에 써서, 지금도 젠투하려면 부담스러워요 ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 3주는 잡아먹었을지도 몰라요
<bluedusk> 저도 예전에 프비를 데탑으러 써본다고
<bluedusk> 엑스 빌드하는데 3일 켜둔 기억이..;;
<Markers> 혹시 젠킨스 쓰시는분 계시나요 -ㅁ-
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 그때 컴퓨터 쓰지도 못하고... 맨날 티비만 봤었죠 ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 요새 주분투가 급히 필요해서 쓰고 있는 중인데
<chicken> 젠투랑 주분투랑 같이 쓰니까
<chicken> 젠투에서 sudo apt-get 을 때리질 않나 주분투에서 emerge -puDN world 를 때리질 않나 ..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<chicken> ssh로 왔다갔다 막 이러니까 프롬프트 안보면 정신을 못차리겠어욬
<bluedusk> pacman -Syu 는 안하시나요??
<chicken> 아치를 안써봐서 (-0-);
<Seony> 요즘 젠투는 유즈 플래그 많이 쉬워졌나 모르겠네요
<chicken> 아치가 진짜 편하긴 편한데 ㅠㅠ
<chicken> 음 ...
<chicken> 오히려 멘붕을 만들고 있죠
<chicken> USE 플래그가요
<Seony> 그게 은근히 모순이 많아요
<chicken> 예를 한가지만 들어드리자면 지금 제가 작성중인 이 문서 http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/UbuntuToGentooMigrationComplicatedHowTo
<chicken> 바닥부분 보시면 원래 USE 플래그에 있던걸 따로 떼어놓은게 있습니다.
<chicken> 이거 메뉴얼에도 잘 안나와있어요 - -;
<chicken> 그리고 최근에 핸드북에 대한 대대적인 개선 작업이 이루어지고 있는 상황 http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_Wiki:Suggestions
<chicken> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Complete_Handbook
<chicken> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Complete_Handbook
<chicken> 흠 이상하게 마지막 k가 안보이네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> 음... 위키가 미디어위키로 바뀌었네요
<chicken> 원래 젠투 공식 위키가 없었어요
<chicken> 작년 중순에 새로 만들고 기존의 젠투 위키와 통합시도를 하려다가
<Seony> 걍 자체 문서시스템이었죠 xml기반으로..
<chicken> 젠투에서 공식으로 밀기로 했습니다.
<chicken> 네
<chicken> 기존 xml 기반도 물론 있고요 위키로 옮겨가는 중입니다.
<Seony> 예전에 최적화된 gcc 플래그 찾아낸다고 gcc 매뉴얼 보면서 옵션 하나 넣고 컴파일하고, 또 하나 넣고 컴파일하고... 이짓을 1주일이나 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<chicken> xml로 했더니 ... 관리하기가 쌍욕나올정도로 더럽다 . 버전 관리도 안되고 그렇다 그래서 결국 위키로 가기로 했습니다.
<Seony> 요즘은 아예 권장 옵션이 있더라구요
<chicken> GuideXML의 장점은 분명 있는데
<chicken> 네 .
<chicken>  21세기에 위키 같이 알아서 해주는게 있는데 아직도 그런 시시콜콜한거에 신경쓰게 하는건 거대한 나무를 손돌도끼로 벌목하라는 얘기와 비슷해서
<Seony> 결국 커뮤니티군요 ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 네 ㅋㅋ 그렇죠. 자기네들 분열되어있던 상황이라는걸 자각한거고 중심세력이 목에 힘 빡 주고 수쿠임.
<chicken> 대신 기존의 젠투위키와 지금의 젠투위키에서 합의본건 ....
<chicken> 내용을 중복해서 넣지 말자. 옛날 정보는 그대로 유지하고 최근 정보를 중복안되게넣자
<Seony> 흠... 우분투는 다 마음에 드는데, 저는 개인적으로 롤링 릴리즈였으면 하거든요...
<Seony> 매번 LTS 나올 때마다 고민해야하니...
<drake_kr> 아음
<drake_kr> 오늘 저녁은 KFC로 해야겠다
<Markers> kfc 맛있나여
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 얼마전 친구랑 통화하는데
<drake_kr> 친구가 미친소리를 지껄임
<chicken> drake_kr,  kfc는 매장방문이 짱이라능 'ㅅ'(!)
<chicken> 매장 잘골라가시면 음료 무한 리필돼요
<chicken> 음료 비용 따로 지불 안해도 됨.
<chicken> 세트 메뉴에 음료가 자동 포함이라 .
<chicken> 삶은 겨란+쿠키+치킨+ ... 그리고 또 뭐있더라ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 좋아하는 연앤 누구냐고 물어봐서
<chicken> 오캬~.
<drake_kr> 올리비아핫세라고 했는데
<Markers> 에이 젠킨스 쓰지말구 그냥 허드슨 써야지 젠킨스 버그 때문에 어떻게 커버를 못하겟넹;
<drake_kr> 올리비아하쎄 가슴이 A컵이라도 좋아할거냐고 묻네요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 뭐 그럴수도 있죠..
<bluedusk> ~_~
<chicken> 괜찮아요 ~_~
<chicken> "넌 슴가가 없잖아!"
<chicken> 라고 하면 ... (도망)
<Seony> 로미오와 줄리엣의 초대 줄리엣 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 맞아요
<Seony> 조낸 이쁜데..
<drake_kr> 여자 가슴크기가 중요하냐고 묻길래
<drake_kr> 그럼 안 중요하냐고..
<drake_kr> 너한테 아무리 여자 가슴크기가 중요하지 않아도 올리비아하쎄의 A컵을 상상하게 만들다니
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 중요한건 상상력인가요??
<drake_kr> Seony: 그래서 좋아하는 연앤 하면 바로 나와요
<drake_kr> 올리비아하쎄
<Seony> 한가인이랑 좀 비슷하죠? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그런가요
<Seony> http://ecache.ilbe.com/files/attach/new/20130316/377678/947726651/947741508/8856f1c90b8ac0afe6eff86c5b2fb131.jpg
<Seony> 제 눈에는 한가인이랑 비슷한데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 한가인이 누구지 잠시만요
<drake_kr> 아 얼굴은 비슷하네요
<Seony> 한가인이랑 결혼한 연정훈을 우리는 "전생에 나라를 구한 영웅"이라고 부르잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 도메인이 일베네요..
<bluedusk> 어쩐지 안열리더라
<Seony> 헐 일베였나요?
<Seony> 그냥 구글 이미지에서 긁은건데
<Seony> 다른 주소로 드릴께요
<bluedusk> 아니에요 울 회사 무개념 네턱 관리자가
<bluedusk> 일베 도메인 차단했을분
<Seony> http://cfile10.uf.tistory.com/image/163A8841501BDCD4183FBF
<Seony> 웃기는게, 구글이미지에서 올리비아 핫세 검색하면, 한가인도 중간중간 한 장씩 껴있따는 사실... ㅋ
<drake_kr> 연정훈이 전생에 나라를 구한 영웅이면
<drake_kr> 브래드피트는여?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 얘기 처음 들어보셨나보네요.  유명한 얘기잖아요.
<bluedusk> 브래드피트는왜요?
<Seony> 제니퍼 애니스톤?
<drake_kr> 안졸리나졸려
<Seony> 졸리보단 애니스톤이죠
<drake_kr> 저야뭐
<drake_kr> 가수중엔 퍼기
<drake_kr> 연앤이라면 하쎄
<Seony> 여기서 살다보면, 가끔 초절정 A급 여신들 몇명 지나다니는데, 웃기는건 애인 있는 애들이 별로 없어요
<Seony> 그게, 여기 애들은 외모보다 성격이 또라이 같은 애들이 많아서 외모만 보고 함부로 사귀면 골치아프거든요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 여긴 대부분 또라이라서 외모를 보죠..
<bluedusk> http://youtu.be/v4eg7V7O10E
<bluedusk> 이분이신가요..
<bluedusk> 브래드피트..
<Seony> 네  브래드피트를 모르시다니!
<bluedusk> 사실 사람을 잘 구분못해서 해깔려요.;
<drake_kr> 뭐 90년대에 뉴키즈온더블럭 모르는 친구들도 많았잖아요
<drake_kr> 양놈 이름 하나 모르는거가지고 뭐라하지마세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그건 세대가 달라서 그러지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 브래드 피트는 최근 월드워Z에도 나왔잖아요
<Seony> 주인공으로 나왔었는데...
<Seony> 설마 "월드워Z에 나온 그 새끼?" 그러진 않을테고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 머니볼에서 찌질한 역인데 그 찌질한 역할도 잘 하고..
<bluedusk> pear os 는 망했나 보네요..;
<drake_kr> pearpc요?
<drake_kr> ppc?
<bluedusk> pear os
<bluedusk> 우분투 기반으로 맥 클로닝해서 나왔던
<drake_kr> 맼분투는 여러가지 있응게요
<bluedusk> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pearoslinux/
<AutoWiZ> 인증이라는게 대부분 id / pw 인데
<AutoWiZ> 이게 참 ... 엄청나게 확율이 낮을뿐이지 맞추기만 하면 답없는거 아닌가 하는 생각이 갑자기 드네요
<chicken> Pear OS 라 ...
<chicken> 아 봇이 없으니 밖에서 검색해서 URL을 뿌려야 하네 ...
<chicken> 그나마 들여오려는 봇도 제대로 검증이 안된놈이라 ..
<Seony> 제가 봇 금지라고 해놓긴 했지만, 그건 허락없이 무분별하게 들여오는걸 의미하는 것이니깐요,
<Seony> 괜찮은거 있으면 얘기해주세요
<Seony> 봇이 하나쯤은 있어야 챗질이 더 재밌다고 생각하거든요
<ptjoker95> 안녕하세요.
<ptjoker95> 우분투 14.04 버전 패널에서 음량 조절을 마우스로 할 때 조절기가 튀는데요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ptjoker95> 다른 분들은 괜찮으신가요?
<chicken> 그 전에 말씀해주셨던 아주 중요한게 아직 구현이 안되어 있어요.
<chicken> 웬만하면 정말 필요한거 아닌 이상 프라이빗으로 되게 해야 하거든요.
<ptjoker95> 말씀 도중에 죄송해요.
<chicken> 근데 그게 거꾸로 ...
<chicken> 흠 .. 괜찮아요.
<chicken> 조절기가 튄다라 ...
<chicken> 구체적으로?
<chicken> 슬라이더가 부드럽게 안움직이나요?
<Seony> 음... 그러고보니 음량조절을 마우스로 안해본거 같아요...
<chicken> 슬라이더에서 마우스로 하는거 말씀하시는듯한데
<chicken> 혹시 브라우저에서 스크롤 휠로 스크롤 할 때 멈추거나 튀는 현상 없나요?
<ptjoker95> 예, 슬라이더에서 움직이면, 이전에 있던 자리로 되돌아가던가 하네요.
<Seony> chicken: 음... 근데 뭐 꼭 프라이빗이 아니어도 상관없어요.  중요한 내용이면 각자 알아서 구글링 하겠죠...
<chicken> 봇에 구글링 기능이 있거든요 !gg 닥도리탕 하면 닥도리탕이 뭔가 딱 하나 정도 나오는 ...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<chicken> 근데 퍼블릭에 뿌려도 되는게 있고 개인만 봐야 하는게 있으니까.
<drake_kr> 헐
<chicken> 전에도 말씀해주셨는데 이게 정도선을 넘어가면 봇이 도배를 해버리기 때문에 -_-;
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요.  사실 제가 걱정하는게, 그냥 막 검색해서 퍼블릭으로 막 뿌려지면 곤란할 거 같거든요
<drake_kr> 도요토미 히데요시가 일본AV배우였어?
<chicken> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://www.wikitree.co.kr/main/news_view.php?id=37922
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 앱은 아닌거 같은데요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 북한에서 서해상 사격훈련을 실시한 모양이네요
<chicken> 아직 NLL 남쪽으로 떨어진 포탄이 없는거 보니 우리쪽 분위기 봐서 웬만하면 자극 안하는 모양
<chicken> 안하(려)는 ..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 심심이봇이 있었던 모양인데
<Seony> 오래된 얘기에요
<ipeter> 많은 이야기가 오고갔군요?
<ipeter> 제니퍼 애니스톤 예뻐요. (뜬금)
<ipeter> 위에서 말씀하신 브래드피트랑 사귀었던 여자요.
<ipeter> 졸리보다 훨씬 나은데..역시 큰여자를 선택한건지..
<drake_kr> 역시 큰 여자가 좋죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ 네.
<ptjoker95> 패널에 있는 사운드 슬라이드가 이렇게 움직이는 데요. http://youtu.be/fdYzPI9CWjo
<ptjoker95> 버그인가요?
<ptjoker95> 가봐야겠네요. 말만 꺼내놓고 가네요. 이만요.
<ihavnoth> TPS65950... PMIC+잡다 데이타시트가 1000페이지네요
<ihavnoth> 웃음이 필요하시면
<ihavnoth> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YelSsChqi6M#t=11
<ihavnoth> 한번 보세요~
<ihavnoth> 외로운 밤이에요
<samahui_> 혼자 뭐하세요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 저도 이만 들어가 볼께요 내일뵈요^^
<ihavnoth> 오 간만에 닉 인증을 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 동영상 하나 더 올라왔네요
<ihavnoth> 힐링캠프에 이선희가 나왔어요~
<Work^Seony> 오오 봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 이번 신곡도 너무 좋은거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 다운받아서 보고 있어요 역시 다운로드 빠르네요
<Work^Seony> 어디서 받으세요?
<ihavnoth> 토렌트에서 받았어요
<ihavnoth> http://www.torrentgun.net/
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 한국 티비 올라오는 토렌트가 아직도 있었나보네요
<ihavnoth> 네 많아요
<ihavnoth> 단속때 로그인서비스로 변경한곳도 많은데 그래도 많아요^.^
<ihavnoth> 전 콘서트 한번도 못가봤는데
<ihavnoth> TV에서만 봐도 장난 아니네요
<Work^Seony> 저도 티비에서만 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 실제 콘서트 가면, 목소리가 쩌렁쩌렁 울린다더라구요
<ihavnoth> 이선희 아버지가 대처승이네요...
<Work^Seony> 네  유명한 얘기죠
<Work^Seony> 엔하위키 보시면 관련 얘기가 어느정도 나와있으니, 관심있으면 보세요
<ihavnoth> 카네기홀 공연도 했네요
<Work^Seony> 그건 좀 옛날일거에요
<razGon_web_> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> http://blog.daum.net/yuram/15610157
<ihavnoth> 적십자사 이제좀 나아졌나 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 맥북에어 오늘 새로 나왔나보네요
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 서울은 새벽엔 좀 쌀쌀하지만 , 간만에 화창한 하루 입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-30
<AutoWiZ> 꺄 피터님이다~~
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 어엇.. 아침부터 이런 환대를...
<ipeter> 페북에서 보셨겠지만
<ipeter> 아침에 허기진 배를 초코파이로 때워서 맥이 없습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 맥 북 사드리면 되나요?
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 네. 사주세요.ㅠ
<ipeter> 갖고 싶어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 자바스크립트 하시는 분 계세요?
<Work^Seony> new Date()하고 그냥 Date()하고 무슨 차이인가요?
<ipeter> 아아... =.= 그 차이 설명해주는데..;; 제가 책 보기만하고 오래되서 까먹었네요.
<ipeter> 객체지향 개념에서 상속관련해서 차이일거예요.
<Work^Seony> 자바가 아니라 자바스크립트에요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네 알고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> typeof로 확인하니까, 그냥 Date()은 스트링이고 new Date()은 오브젝트네요
<Work^Seony> 어쩐지 날짜 계산이 안된다 했네요
<ipeter> 허허
<drake_kr> 하아
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 회사가 문제니까 선장은 잘못없다니
<drake_kr> 미친거아냐
<ipeter> 아침부터 많이 화나셨군요..
<razGon_web_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web_> 저도 그런말은 화나는데요?
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 내일부터 황금연휴네요.
<drake_kr> 오오 연휴 오오
<ipeter> 5월 1일 근로자의 날 - 2일 회사 이전일(노는날) - 3일 토요일 - 4일 일요일 -5일 어린이날 -6일 석가탄신일
<drake_kr> 아침에 어이털리는 영상 두개를 봤네요
<ipeter> ??
<drake_kr> 애기가 실종됐다고 하는데
<drake_kr> "기도하셔야 됩니다"
<ipeter> .....
<drake_kr> 그리고 뭐 회사가 문제니까 선장은 책임이 없네 뭐네
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 뭐 정상적인 사람들이라면 잘못된걸 알겠죠.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 아침에 트위터보니까 또 연합뉴스에서 조작(?)한거로 들끓던데요.
<drake_kr> 그래도 20세기말보다는 훨씬 정상적으로 변화해가는 중인것 같아요
<drake_kr> 노인네들은 진짜 인터넷 끊어버리고 싶을듯..
<drake_kr> 우리가, 인터넷이 있으니 이런저런 안보이던게 보여서 그러는거지,
<drake_kr> 예전보단 많이 나아진것 같긴 합니다..
<drake_kr> 상식이 안 통하던 때가 있었고, 노인네들은 그 때를 기억하는것 뿐..
<AutoWiZ> 기억만 하고 있어야 하는데 말이지요. 나와서 깝치지 말고
<drake_kr> 이해한다고 다 용서가 되는건 아니죠 흐..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 아침을 먹었는데도 배가 고프네요 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 톰캣이랑 아파치 연동 해보신분 계실려나요 -ㅁ-...
<Markers> 머만 하면 물어보기만 하네 ㅋ…;
<AutoWiZ> 그 둘은 연동 아주 많이 하지요
<AutoWiZ> 어떤 걸 하고 싶으신데, 어떤가 안되시는건가요?
<Markers> 지금 제킨스를
<Markers> 8080 해놓은걸 80으로 해놓긴 했는데
<Markers> ajp로 했거든요 mod_proxy
<drake_kr> 음 저도 질문
<Markers> 근데 reverse proxy 설정이 잘못 됐다고 젠킨스에서 에러 로그가 떠서 -ㅁ-
<drake_kr> 페이스북 최근글 뽑아보신분
<ihavnoth> mp3가 많으니 리듬이 죽네요...
<Markers> api 가지고 해보진 않아서요 페이스북 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 존내 안뽑히네요
<bluedusk> ~_~
<bluedusk> 페북 그룹 최신글 뽑아보시는건가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<ipeter> 맥북에어 새로 출시된건가요?
<ipeter> 트위터에서 보았습니다.
<Markers> 리눅스에서 그룹이 그룹에 포함될 수 있던가요?
<bluedusk> DESCRIPTION
<bluedusk>        The  /etc/group  file is a text file that defines the groups
<bluedusk>        on the system.  There is one entry per line, with  the  fol‐
<bluedusk>        lowing format:
<bluedusk>               group_name:password:GID:user_list
<bluedusk> man group 에 나온 설명인데요 저대로라면 불가능하지 않을까요?
<Markers> 음. 그냥 젠킨스 자체 디비를 써야지
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 5월 1일날이나 2일날 근무하시나요?
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> samahui_web: 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 요즘 너무 바쁘네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 그래도 오늘 수고하면 내일부터 연휴네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네. 요즘에 말씀이 뜸하셔서 바쁘시것 같았습니다..
<ipeter> 네. 그러게요..
<samahui_web> 전 7,8,9까지 해서 쭈욱 쉽니다. 다만 교향에 다녀오고 처가에 다녀오면 연휴의 절반은 날리겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 해외여행의 절묘한 기회였는데 아쉽네요
<ipeter> 와..대박이네요.
<ipeter> 전 그나마 6일까지는 쉬어요.
<ipeter> 7일부터 근무입니다.
<ipeter> samahui_web: 혹시 맥 쓰시나요?
<samahui_web> 요즘은 맥 안써요
<samahui_web> 리눅스 옴니~ 에다 버박에 윈도우하나 입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 맥북에어가 새로 저렴하게 출시됐대서 확 구매하려다...
<ipeter> 놋북구매한지 이제 1년밖에 안되서 그냥 제것 사용하려구요..
<samahui_web> 노트북은 업글에 한계가 있어서 일년정도 쓰고  2년 지날때쯤이면 계속 끝까지 쓸꺼 아니면 처분하고 신형으로 가는것도 최신상태 유지하는 방법중 하나죠. 기존꺼 처분하고 구입하면 부담도 조금 덜고 괜찮은거 같아요
<samahui_web> 그 약간도 부담되고 또 기존 제품이 맘에 들어 오래 쓸생각이면 안돌아가는 프로그램 나올때까지 돌리는게 좋기도 하지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 여유되면 다 지르는것도 방법이고요 ㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 돈없는 신입입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 전 출근
<samahui_web> 출근잘하세요 ^^
<ipeter> 새로나온 우분투 너무 좋아서 그냥 쓰려구요.. =.=
<samahui_web> 마음에 담아두는 모델이 하나둘 생기기 시작하면 어느순간 지름신이 찾아오십니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그러지 마셔요..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> (이미 찾아온 그분)
<samahui_web> 그리고 잔제품에 정착못하고 이리저리 떠돌게 되지요
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하지만 마음에 담아둔 모델이 맥프로..
<samahui_web> 지!르!시!는! 겁니다!!
<ipeter> 솔직히 간지빼면 맥안쓰고 우분투 쓰는게 맞는데...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 구매와 관련되지 않은 행동을 할 시 지속적으로 HP 감소
<ipeter> drake_kr: 헉..
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 맥 쓴다고 다 편한건 아니에요.  맥 쓰면 또 나름대로 스트레스가 있습니다...
<ipeter> 맥 posion을 먹은듯 합니다.ㅠ
<samahui_web> 지르고 싶을때 확실하게 지르고 nirvana의 경지에 오르세요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Markers> 5월에 공휴일이 언제언제죠?
<samahui_web> 다음주 월화요일이요
<ipeter> Markers: 근로자세요?
<samahui_web> 어린이날과 석가탄신일 입니다
<samahui_web> 그리고 내일 근로자의날입니다
<ipeter> 근로자시면 5월 1일도 노는날일 확률이 높으세요.
<samahui_web> 모레는 근로자의날겸 다음주 월화요일 휴일을 생각해서 쉬어주는 좋은 사장님 있는 회사를 만나면 자동적으로 쉽니다
<Markers> 어렸을땐 학교 안 가는 날이 공휴일이라서 잘 알았는데
<samahui_web> 혹은 일생각없이 놀러가고픈 사장님 있는 회사도 가능합니다
<Markers> 대학교 댕기니 그냥 월화수목금금금 밖에 몰라서 공휴일인지도 모르네요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 맥쓰면서 터미널 안쓰시는분들도 꽤 되겠죠?
<Markers> 글쎄여..사람마다 다르겟지만 프로그래머라면 쓰지 않을까 싶은데..
<Markers> 저 맥을 쓰는 이유가 터미널이 잇어서인게 40%쯤 되는데 이유가
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 대부분이죠.  맥 유저 대부분이 프로그래머가 아닌데요..
<ipeter> 그냥 어느덧 맥을 구매했던 일반인인 제 대학교 여자사람 후배가 생각나서요..
<Markers> 아니었으면 리눅스 배포판 아무거나 썻을듯
<Work^Seony> Markers, 저도 맥을 사게된 결정적인 계기가, UNIX라서죠...
<drake_kr> 아 찾았어요
<ipeter> 저도 우분투 사용하게된 계기가 서버 거의 죄다 리눅스길래 하도 낯설어서 아예 랩탑에 깔아놓고 익숙해지려고 써니님 추천으로..
<drake_kr> 지름 포이즌 : 원하는 물건을 손에 쥘때까지 매초 20 데미지
<ipeter> 근데 이젠 못벗어나겠어요.
<drake_kr> 잠도 못잠
<ipeter> 우분투 14.04 완전 좋아요.
<Markers> 어떤 이유로 좋은건가요
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<ipeter> drake_kr: 아앜ㅋㅋㅋ 제발요..ㅋㅋㅋ 어느새 웹브러우저는 애플...
<drake_kr> 나쁜점 20가지는 댈 수 있지만 좋은점은 못 댐
<ipeter> 일단 윈도우보다 버벅이지 않네요.
<Work^Seony> 백그라운드 프로세스가 투명하기 때문이죠...
<drake_kr> 음 서니님의 장점은 기각 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 백그라운드 프로세스를 말한 시점부터 설득 불가 영역입니다..
<ipeter> 이야기가 전문가 수준(?)으로 급상승 하는군요.
<drake_kr> http://www.thisisgame.com/webzine/series/nboard/213/?series=42&page=7&n=46530
<ipeter> 전 잠시 눈팅으로 모드전환하겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 역시 지름포이즌
<samahui_web> 점심들 맛있게 드세요. 오늘은 점심이 좀 늦네요. 밥먹고 올께요
<ipeter> 나른하네요.
<ipeter> 오후 4시부터 짐싸서 모아놓읍니다.
<ipeter> 일도 없거니와 뒤숭숭해요.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 모니터 지급받았네요
<readytoact_T420> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T420> 날씨가참
<readytoact_T420> -_-..
<readytoact_T420> 참 좋네요.
<readytoact_T420> 놀러가지도 못하는데 뭐이렇게 좋은지
<readytoact_T420> 아파치에서 디렉토리 alias를 별도의 파일로 빼는 방법을 찾고 있습니다.
<Seony> readytoact_T420, Include /etc/apache2/yoursetting.conf
<Seony> <VirtualHost> 안에 넣으시면 됩니다.
<ipeter> 우분투 사용자 모임에다 질문글 올려도 될까요?
<drake_kr> ipeter:
<drake_kr> 노는데 허락받고 노나요
<ipeter> wget, yum, apt-get 차이를 좀 명확히 알고 싶어서요...
<ipeter> 잘못 질문 올렸다가
<ipeter> 혼날꺼 같기도 해서요.
<drake_kr> 음, 혼내는 사람 있으면 알려줘요
<drake_kr> 그사람 혼내게
<drake_kr> RTFM 최대한 못하게 할겁니다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 드레이크님 뵈어서 느낌 오네요.덜덜
<drake_kr> wget은 그냥 웹사이트의 파일 다운로드.. 구요..
<drake_kr> yum은 rpm 패키지 설치 관리자
<drake_kr> apt-get은 deb 패키지 설치 관리자
<drake_kr> rpm은 레드햇 기반
<drake_kr> deb는 데비안 기반
<readytoact_T420> Seony: 아 그럼 파일 을 <VIrtualhost></Virtualhost>로 묶고 디렉토리를 alias 주면 되는건가요?
<ipeter> drake_kr:  맨처음에 자바 같이 처음에 설치할때 아무것도 모르고 블로그 같은거 보고 무작정 따라해서요
<AutoWiZ> 혹시 안드로이드 폰으로
<ipeter> 막상 삭제할때나 설정 해줄때 헷갈려서 위에 질문드린거 네이버도 찾아보고 구글링도 해봤는데
<ipeter> 대략은 알겠는데 명확히 잘 몰라서 여쭤봤습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 파이프 어떻게 입력 하는 방법이 있을까요? ls -al | more 할때
<AutoWiZ> shift + backslash
<ipeter> drake_kr: 고맙습니다!!  드레이크님. +_+
<readytoact_T420> Seony님 -_-ㅋ 잘안되네요
<drake_kr> 잉
<AutoWiZ> readytoact 님 어떤 프로그램 설정 파일 인가요?
<Seony> readytoact_T420, include하는 파일에 또 virtualhost를 넣지 마시구요,
<readytoact_T420> 예
<Seony> <virtualhost> ....
<Seony> include ....
<Seony> </virtualhost>
<Seony> 이렇게요
<readytoact_T420> include 되는 파일에는 그냥
<readytoact_T420> alias 경로 "실제경로"
<Seony> 네 그냥 alias만 넣으세요
<readytoact_T420> 이렇게 하며 ㄴ되나요
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ 근데 왜 안되지.. 이런 쯔압..
<Seony> 네 (될 거에요)
<AutoWiZ> 설정파일 문법검사는 성공하는건가요?
<readytoact_T420> autowiz 에러 나느거 같은데
<readytoact_T420> =_= 서버가 여러대니 원
<readytoact_T420> 지금 다른 서버 보는중이라
<readytoact_T420> 할할
<AutoWiZ> 에러나면 몇번째 줄에서 에러 나는지 나올텐데요 , 아파치라면
<readytoact_T420> 네
<Seony> 스피커 산거 오늘 도착했는데, 사진 찍어서 자랑질 좀 해야겠군요 ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 아까 지나가면서 에러 본거 같은데
<readytoact_T420> Seony: 우옷
<AutoWiZ> 오오
<readytoact_T420> 뭐 사셨나요
<AutoWiZ> +_+ 사진 사진
<Seony> readytoact_T420: 오디오엔진 A2+ 라는 스피커 샀어요
<readytoact_T420> -0-
<readytoact_T420> 역시 매니아는 다르군요.
<readytoact_T420> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 전 듣도보도 못한 스피커
<Seony> 무슨 매니아요? ㅋ
<AutoWiZ> httpd -t 해서 문법검사 해보면 ㅠㅠ 저는 그냥 소니 헤드셋에 만족할렵니다. 만원밖에 안하더라구요
<Seony> 사진 올리는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 스샷을 너무 크게 찍었나...
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/Screenshot2014-04-29at19.22.51.png
<ihavnoth> 스피커 벌써 온건가요?
<Seony> 네.  UPS 2days로 왔네요
<drake_kr> 오 키보드가 텐키네요
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 풀키인데요...
<drake_kr> 그니까요
<drake_kr> 텐키 = 텐키 있음
<drake_kr> 텐키리스 = 텐키 없음
<Seony> 아~ 그게 그 의미군요
<Seony> 필코 마제스터치 닌자2 두개 사서 섞었어요
<drake_kr> 제껀 빨간색
<drake_kr> 회사에서는 무지개
<Seony> 저도 빨간거 사고싶은데 미국에서 안팔아요
<drake_kr> 저도 잠깐 반짝 할때 구입한거에요
<Seony> 키캡 사서 꾸밀까 생각은 하고있는데, Vim용 키캡 나오면 좋겠어요
<drake_kr> 무지개 무각으로..
<drake_kr> 무지개 무각은 구하기 쉬운뎅
<Seony> 네  컬러 키캡은 구하기는 쉽더라구요
<Seony> 참고로, 스피커 겉 재질이 피아노 같네요
<drake_kr> 저희집 스피커는 동생이 선물해준
<drake_kr> 2.1채널
<Seony> 저도 우퍼는 꼭 있어야한다고 생각해서 그냥 로지텍에서 나온거 암거나 샀는데, 우퍼 있따고 다는 아니더라구요...
<Seony> 제가 좀 막귀라서 스피커는 안가리지만... 암튼 크기도 작고 소리도 좋고 맘에 들어요...
<drake_kr> 막귀니까 스피커 좋아야죠
<bluedusk> 전 어차피 음악은 헤드폰으로...
<bluedusk> 영화나 그런건 그냥 저냥 보는걸로 만족해서..;
<drake_kr> 황금귀는 SATA케이블까지 금도금하잖아요
<Seony> 헤드폰은 베어다이나믹인가... 그거 샀는데, 2시간 넘게 차면 귀 아파요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 대충 이어팟이면 얼추 다 되는듯
<Seony> 대충 메탈로 이퀄 맞춰놓고 앙그라 들으니까 완전 행복하네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 시발 진짜 욕나오게
<bluedusk> 글로벌 s 기업은 알집 사서 쓰나?
<bluedusk> 맨날 뭔파일만 날라왔다 싶으면 다 알집이네
<bluedusk> 개객기들이
<bluedusk> 제발 7zip으로 분할압축좀 해달라고 몇번을 말하는데
<ihavnoth> unalz를...
<drake_kr> 아오빡쳐
<drake_kr> alz면 다행이죠
<Darkcircle_mba> ~(_~_)~
<drake_kr> egg...............................
<Darkcircle_mba> drake_kr: 서울역에 무한 사이다 리필 되는곳 있다능.
<drake_kr> Darkcircle_mba: 아저씨 윈도우용 daap 플레이어 아는것 있음?
<Darkcircle_mba> 글쎄요 ~(_~_)~ 윈도우는 요새 잘 안써서 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 젠투 아니면 맥 뿐이니 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 아 연구실은 주분투구나 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> 일단 이동 =3
<bluedusk> drake_kr, ihavnoth  alz 이 안깨지고 풀리면 다행이죠
<bluedusk> 한 3번에 2번씩은 깨지는듯
<drake_kr> 근데 s면 어디지
<drake_kr> sunkyung?
<bluedusk> 글로벌 s 전자 있잖아요
<bluedusk> 거기서 si 한다고 앉아계신분들
<bluedusk> 전에 불산 누출되서 하청노동자 죽고
<bluedusk> 그뒤로 한번더 누출되고
<jarfile> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 초근에 수원에서 한분 또 죽고
<ihavnoth> 거기서 알집을 쓰는군요
<jarfile> 저기..
<ihavnoth> 설마 구매했겠죠? 돈도 많을텐데
<bluedusk> 백혈병 노동자들도 많이 죽었지만 산재 인정안해주는
<jarfile> 궁금한게 있어요
<ihavnoth> jarfile, 네
<jarfile> 우분투14 데스크탑을 깔았거든여 근데 설치 할때 컴퓨터 이름을 아무렇게 그냥 넣었어요
<jarfile> 설치 다 하고 나서 터미널 열어 보니
<jarfile> showshc@s001 s002 s003 이렇식으로 되었어요
<jarfile> 이걸 짧게 변경 하고 싶어요
<readytoact_T420> hostname 이라고 치면
<jarfile> 검색 해봤는데 키워드을 뭐로 검색 해야 할지도 모르겠습니당 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact_T420> ss001로 나오나요
<readytoact_T420> 앞에는 ID고 뒤에는 host명인데
<jarfile> 네
<jarfile> 위에 호스트 아주 길어여
<ihavnoth> 프롬프트 이야기하신거죠?
<jarfile> 뒤에..
<jarfile> 네네
<jarfile> 너무 길어서 명령어가 자꾸 두줄로 되네여 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact_T420> 아
<readytoact_T420> /etc/hostname 바꾸세요
<jarfile> 아하
<ihavnoth> $ cat /etc/hostname
<ihavnoth> linux
<ihavnoth> 전 리눅스에요
<readytoact_T420> 아하
<readytoact_T420> 아름다운 그이름
<readytoact_T420> 리눅스으으ㅡ
<ihavnoth> 이참에 sexy로 바꿀까요?
<readytoact_T420> y를 빼시죠. '스' 자 돌림
<readytoact_T420> =3=3=3
<drake_kr> 좋네요
<ihavnoth> cat /etc/hosts | grep linux
<drake_kr> 근데 리누스 아저씨가 아름답지는...
<readytoact_T420> drake_kr: 그건 사람이라 그렇죠
<ihavnoth> 워 놀래라 갑자기 쉬프트 인서트가 안먹고 있었군요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 172.168.50.248	linux.m3mobile.co.kr	linux
<readytoact_T420> 오
<readytoact_T420> 엠삼 모바일
<readytoact_T420> 이것은
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ 포스인가요
<readytoact_T420> 산업용 단말기 같기도 하고
<jarfile> 흐미....
<readytoact_T420> 택배 아저씨 단말기 같기도 하군요
<jarfile> 나 뭐 설치 한걸까요? 막 자판 배열도 이상하네염 ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> jarfile: /etc/hostname에 입력한 이름이 네임서버에 등록 안된거면
<ihavnoth> jarfile: /etc/hosts에도 추가해주세요
<jarfile> 아하
<ihavnoth> jarfile: 적용은 hostname 명령어로 hostname linux 해도 되는데 리부팅하시는게 속편하실지도...
<Seony> 다 수정하고나서 sudo service hostname restart
<readytoact_T420> Seony: 님 잘 됨다 감사함다
<Seony> 오~ 다행이네요
<readytoact_T420> 고객사 라이센스 관리를
<readytoact_T420> 가상디렉터리로 하려고 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> hostname: unrecognized service ...
<jarfile> 감사 합니다
<Seony> ihavnoth, 12.04에는 있는데, 혹시 배포판 버전이 다르지 않나 싶네요
<ihavnoth> 네 14.04인데 제가 뭔가 안깔아나보네요
<jarfile> 주난주에 맥프로 노트북을 샀어요
<ihavnoth> 부자시군요...
<jarfile> 이번주에 우분투 깔고 나서 맥프로 한테 실망을 했어요
<ihavnoth> 전 지난 주에 로또 두장을 샀어요...
<jarfile> 그래서 맥프로을 버릴꺼예요
<ihavnoth> 저한테 버려주세요~
<jarfile> 그건 안됩니다
<ipeter> 저한테 버려주세요~(2)
<jarfile> 그건 쓰레기라 방사선 페기 처분 해야 합니다.
<ihavnoth> ...
<drake_kr> 맥프로 노트북!!!
<ihavnoth> 그림으로만 보던 맥프로...
<jarfile> 속은 데미안 이였어요!!!
<drake_kr> 맥북프로도 아니고 맥프로도 아닌 맥프로 노트북!!!
<jarfile> 비가와요
<jarfile> 엄청 올것 같아요
<jarfile> 나에 맘을 아는게지.........
<ihavnoth> 어디세요? 여긴 아직 비 안와요
<jarfile> ㅠㅠ 나 누구랑 얘기 하는 거지??
<ihavnoth> 오늘 야구 봐야하는데...
<jarfile> 하늘이 시꺼먼데...
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> firefly 이거 c로 포팅해볼까..
<AutoWiZ> 드레이크
<drake_kr> 예
<jarfile> 저도 또 궁금한거 있어요
<drake_kr> 뭐요
<AutoWiZ> 드레이크님 저 하루정도만 프로그래밍 알려주시면 안돼요? 밥사드릴께요
<jarfile> c 로 파일 컴파일 하잖아요
<drake_kr> 저희집 오시죠
<drake_kr> 고기 들고
<jarfile> c 파일 을 컴파일 하잖아요 make??
<ihavnoth> jarfile: "궁금한거있어요" <- 이거 빼고 막 물어보세요
<AutoWiZ> 언제 전화 함 드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 궁금한거 있어요 하면 대기모드 들어가는데 그거 은근 귀찮
<drake_kr> 저 전화 아직 베트남
<jarfile> 아
<jarfile> 그렇구나
<jarfile> c 파일을 컴파일을 하는데 gcc 을 설치을 했어요 그래서 make 명령어 날렸는데 이 make 명령어 날리면 c 파일을 컴파일 하는 흐름이 어떻게 되나요?
<AutoWiZ> 아하 이런.
<jarfile> 음... 질문이 이상한가....
<AutoWiZ> 베트남 ㅠㅠ
<jarfile> 헐 베트맨??
<ihavnoth> jarfile: gcc로 컴파일하고 그 작업을 make로 일괄처리해요
<jarfile> 아
<jarfile> 그럼 gcc가 컴파일러 인거죠?
<drake_kr> make가 일종의 스크립트
<ihavnoth> jarfile: 네
<drake_kr> gcc도 스크립트요
<jarfile> 아
<drake_kr> 정확히는 gcc가 또 cc1을 호출해요
<jarfile> 아
<drake_kr> 근데 그냥 gcc가 컴파일러라고 봐도 되죠
<jarfile> 아 그런군요
<drake_kr> 옛날 도스시절 turbo-c는 tcc랑 link로 나눠져 있었는데
<jarfile> 그럼 make 가 어떤 역활을 하는건가요?
<ihavnoth> 자세한건 책이나 관련 문서 보시는게 좋아요 아주 잘~ 설명해 놨거든요
<drake_kr> make가 스크립트에요
<drake_kr> joinc wiki에 make에 대해서 잘 나와있어요
<jarfile> 아 그런군요
<drake_kr> 오 자바도 하면서 c도 하신다니
<ihavnoth> hello.c 한번 컴파일 해보시면 쉽게 이해하실 수 있을꺼에요
<drake_kr> 고생이 많으심다
<jarfile> 아
<jarfile> 자바 하다가 이번에 cgi 해야 되서 자료 찿고 있었거든여
<drake_kr> 헐 cgi
<jarfile> 지금 한참 책이며 자료 찿고 있습니다
<drake_kr> 개고생하시것다
<jarfile> 임베디드!!! 젠장
<drake_kr> 그래도
<ihavnoth> jarfile: 컴파일러 구조는 이걸 강추합니다.
<ihavnoth> jarfile, http://www.hanbit.co.kr/book/look.html?isbn=978-89-7914-768-1
<drake_kr> cgi를 어셈으로 짜라는 새끼도 있으니 좀 안심해요
<jarfile> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 저 책 난이도가 있는거겠죠?? 목차 보니 대략 난감 인데염 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 저도 사서 4부만 봤어요
<ihavnoth> 그냥 따라해보시면 될듯해요
<drake_kr> 오 컴파일러 구조와 원리
<jarfile> 아... c 도 공부 해야 되는데... 참...
<jarfile> 할께 많네염
<drake_kr> c를 왜 공부해요?
<drake_kr> 자바보다 쉬운데
<ihavnoth> C는 최근에 본건 팟캐스트에 무료 강좌 올라왔더군요
<jarfile> 그냥요
<readytoact_T420> -_-
<readytoact_T420> 개발!
<readytoact_T420> --- 전 개발 머리가 아니라
<ihavnoth> 좀 강사가 사이비 종교 교주처럼 이야기하긴하던데 무료니...
<readytoact_T420> 하드웨어랑 네트워크만 갖고 놀아요
<drake_kr> 음
<jarfile> 멋지시다
<readytoact_T420> 개발을 하고싶은데
<readytoact_T420> 아무리 머리에 주입해도 안들어가고다 흘러내려서
<jarfile> 네트워크 하시는 분들 멋지시던데
<readytoact_T420> -_- 아 ssh 호스트 키는 어디서 업데이트 하는거야
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Developfordummies
<readytoact_T420> 이놈의 구글 앱
<drake_kr> 재미로 적어보는 c언어 강좌
<ihavnoth> 저도 개발못하고 복사&붙여넣기만 ...
<readytoact_T420> 근데 언어는
<readytoact_T420> 읽을 수는 있어야 하는 것 같습니다. IT하려면
<readytoact_T420> 까막눈은 진짜 갑갑해요
<drake_kr> 눈깔을 찌르고 싶어지죠
<Seony> 저는 네트워크가 직업인데 너무 어려워요...
<drake_kr> 요샌 네트워크도 또..
<drake_kr> 권력이나 권한같은게 들어가니..
<readytoact_T420> Seony: 아 물론 -_-.. 네트워크나 하드웨어가 개발보다 쉽다.. 이런 말은 아니니
<readytoact_T420> 혹시 크롬 앱중 Secure shell이
<readytoact_T420> 호스트키를 어따 보관하는지 아시는분
<readytoact_T420> 이건 뭐..
<Seony> 얼마 전 사수가 CX4 케이블 어딨냐고 묻는데, 그게 뭔지 몰라서 한참 헤맸죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> SAS HPA랑 비슷하게 생겼더라구요...
<readytoact_T420> C4를 말하는건가요
<readytoact_T420> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 하드웨어는 소프트웨어보다 쉽긴 해요
<ihavnoth> readytoact_T420,:혹시 ~/.ssh/known_hosts 아닐까요?
<Seony> drake_kr: ㅋㅋ 당연하죠.  외계인 고문만 잘하면 되잖아요
<drake_kr> 쉽긴 한데 돈이 필요하죠.
<drake_kr> 왜개인 고문도 돈이 있어야..
<readytoact_T420> ihavnoth: 저도 그건 줄 알았는데 아니예요
<readytoact_T420> -_-
<jarfile> 임베디드 개발자 가 몸값이 높을까요?
<readytoact_T420> 이거 이래서 -_-
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<readytoact_T420> 구글 앱 쓰겠나
<Seony> jarfile: 그런건 별로 의미가 없습니다...
<Seony> 뭐든, 실력이 출중하면 몸값이 올라요
<jarfile> 그런군요
<jarfile> 실력이 출중 하지가 않는데 경력만 쌓았으면 어떻게 해야 되나요?
<Seony> 프로그래밍 하면서 시간복잡도 계산하고 알고리즘 넘사벽으로 코딩하면 눈에 띄게 되어있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Seony: 한국에서 실력 좋아봤자 삼성따위밖에 못 갑니다
<Seony> jarfile: 계속 노력하면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> 알고리즘 이라...
<ihavnoth> jarfile: 그게 더 어려울껄요.. 경력이 많은데 실력이 없을 수가..
<jarfile> 먹는건가요?
<jarfile> 어... 전 회사 그런분 있었는데
<Seony> drake_kr: 오오 글로벌 기업 오오
<Seony> ihavnoth: 자기 월급 떼어서 중국에 하청 주면 그렇게 되지 않을까요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 미국에서 실제로 있었던 사건이잖아요...
<Seony> 억대 연봉의 유능한 프로그래머였는데, 알고보니 중국에 하청주고 본인은 사무실에서 맨날 페북하고...
<jarfile> 회사에 충성을 해야 겠군... 다음 회사에서 부터....
<readytoact_T420> -0-
<AutoWiZ> 저는 지금회사 폭파시켜 버리고 싶어요 아하하하하
<readytoact_T420> 머리 좋은데
<Seony> ㅋㅋ  다들 반응이 "천잰데" 였어요
<readytoact_T420> 아
<readytoact_T420> -_- 같은 구성의 서버로 작업하니
<readytoact_T420> 헷깔리지 않게 파일 잘 옮겨야지
<jarfile> gcc 로 컴파일 하면 됐지 make 로 컴파일 하는 이유는 뭐예요?
<readytoact_T420> make는
<readytoact_T420> Makefile을 읽어들이고요
<readytoact_T420> Makefile에 실제 컴파일 옵션이 정의되어 있어서 컴파일이 수행되요
<jarfile> 음............................................................................................................
<ihavnoth> jarfile: 단순하게 gcc 1000번 타이핑할꺼 make 한방으로
<jarfile> 그럼............................................................................. Makefile 제가 만들어 되는건가요?
<drake_kr> jarfile: 작은 프로그램에는 별로 필요없어요
<drake_kr> 프로그램 만드는데 파일이 대충 20개쯤 된다고 생각하면
<ihavnoth> jarfile: 한번 만들어서 써보면 금방 이해되요
<jarfile> 아. 직접 코딩 해서 확인을 해봐야겠군요
<drake_kr> gcc로 컴파일 할라믄 gcc -o app tab1.c tab2.c tab3.c main.c backend1.c backend2.c backend3.c backend4.c backend5.c 뭐 이런식으로 해야 되는데
<jarfile> 네
<drake_kr> makefile 하나 만들어놓으면 그냥 쉽죠
<drake_kr> make만 하면 되니까
<jarfile> 아 그렇군요
<jarfile> 아 그래서 아까 스크립트라고 하셨군요
<drake_kr> 컴파일할때마다 저걸 다 칠라믄 아우
<jarfile> 그 노가다 제가 할께여!!!
<drake_kr> 돈도 안되는 노가다
<drake_kr> 노가다는 돈 되는걸로 하세요
<ihavnoth> jarfile, 단순하게는 그렇고 훨씬더 많은 기능들이있죠 그런것들은 차차 사용하다보면 느끼실꺼에요
<jarfile> 네
<jarfile> 아 난 웹개발잔데 왜 이걸 시키지?? 이 회사 폭파 시켜야 되겠다. AutoWiz 님 그 회사 폭파 할때 이쪽 회서도 도선 연결 부탁 드려여!!
<Seony> 오~ 웹개발자시군요... 나중에 궁금한 거 있으면 좀 물어봐야겠네요
<jarfile> 네
<chicken> ~(_~_)~
<chicken> 졸렸 -ㅅ-
<Seony> vim에서 vundle은 뭔지 알겠는데, ctags는 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> ctags는 음
<ihavnoth> 전 vundle가 뭔지 모르겠네요
<ipeter> jarfile: 저도 무늬만 웹개발자입니다. 반갑습니다.
<drake_kr> visual studio에서 선언 찾아들어가는 뭐 그런 기능이에요
<jarfile> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ihavnoth: vim에서 플러그인을 apt-get마냥 관리해주는 프로그램이에요
<ipeter> jarfile: 주로 프론트엔드 하세요 백엔드 하세요?
<drake_kr> 저도 웹개발자인데 왜 라즈베리파이를 건들고 있지
<jarfile> 둘다 해여
<Seony> drake_kr: 그러면 C프로그래밍 안하면 필요한건 아니군요
<ihavnoth> Seony: vi에서 ctags + cscope로 주로 콜러나 심볼 디파인등등 찾아가요
<ipeter> jarfile: +_+b
<ihavnoth> Seony: 거의 대부분의 랭귀지에 사용은 가능해요
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<ihavnoth> Seony: 전 자바나 C++이나 MFC에서도...
<Seony> ctags라는게, 그러니까 vim 플러그인인거네요
<drake_kr> 근데 c/c++에서 특히 존나 유용하죠
<drake_kr> 단독으로도 쓰는데, vi 확장기능 붙여서 많이들 쓰죠..
<Seony> 이번 기회에 vim을 제대로 써볼려고 생각 중이거든요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 별도의 프로그램인데 서로연결해주는 단축키가 내장되있을꺼에요
<jarfile> 요즘 끌리는 c++ 이랑 델파이가 끌려요
<chicken> 라즈는 하수구 시궁창물 정도 되고 웹개발은 날라다니는 뱅기날개에 끈으로 몸매달고 엔진보는 ... 'ㅅ'
<drake_kr> emacs!
<jarfile> 끌리는거요
<Seony> 서블라임텍스트 이노무 쉐이들 가격 조낸 올려서 팔아먹어서... 실망했어요
<drake_kr> 델파이라..
<drake_kr> 저 델피 좀 했었어유
<Seony> 어디든 설치되어있는 vi로 나가야지...
<drake_kr> object pascal
<chicken> 델파이는 ...
<chicken> 요새 fpc로 ...
<chicken> 냠냠 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 근데 사견을 말씀드리자면
<drake_kr> 델파이 맛만 보고 넘어가세요
<jarfile> 웹쪽으로 angularjs 가 끌리는데 겁나 좋더라구요
<drake_kr> 그거 예전만큼 인기 끌 일은 거의 없다고 봐도 됩니다
<jarfile> 테스트 해봤는데 와!!! 좋아요 좋아
<ihavnoth> Seony: 검색해보면 사용법 많이 나오네요
<ihavnoth> Seony: http://ysoh.wordpress.com/2012/04/09/%EB%A6%AC%EB%88%85%EC%8A%A4-%EC%BB%A4%EB%84%90-%EA%B0%9C%EB%B0%9C%EC%9D%84-%EC%9C%84%ED%95%9C-vim-%EC%84%A4%EC%A0%95-vimrc/
<ihavnoth> 전 taglist는 안써요^.^
<jarfile> c++ 꼭 정복하겠어!!!!
<jarfile> 유후~~~~~
<Seony> ihavnoth: 사실, vundle하고의 관계가 궁금했었어요.
<jarfile> 빰빠빰 빠라빰빰~~
<chicken> 파폭 버전업됐네요
<jarfile> 어 그래요?
<chicken> 근데 메뉴디자인 구려요
<chicken> 왜 크롬을 따라간겨 _-_
<Seony> 맥포트에 byobu 없네요...
<jarfile> 그래도 전 크롬이 좋아요
<chicken> 엄청 바뀌었다니 UI 하나 달랑 바뀐건가 ...
<chicken> 크롬은 개발할땐 좋은데
<chicken> 너무 느ㄹ....
<chicken> 클릭하고 기다리다 그냥 귀찮으면 xkill 쳐서 찍어버리 ..
<Seony> chicken, 결국 맥포트 선택했습니다...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 쓰다 영 아니면 그냥 brew로 가세요 'ㅅ'
<ihavnoth> Seony: 전에 그 스피커 URL 주신거 찍은뒤로
<Seony> tmux 설치하는데  zlib부터 시작해서 openssl, ncurses.... 징글징글하네요
<chicken> 어젠가 그제도 말씀드렸지만 맥포트 한번 버전 뭐 바뀌기 시작하면 젠투 같은놈이라 ..
<chicken> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> Seony: 페북에서 계속 오른쪽에 그 광고 뜨네요 ^.^
<chicken> 아마 /opt/blabla 이리로 갈듯.
<jarfile> 맥포트 가 뭐거 brew 은 뭔가요?
<chicken> 그리고 ...
<jarfile> 전 몰라도 되는 건가요?
<Seony> ihavnoth: ㅎㅎ 저도 그래요.  걔네들 무서워요
<chicken> ~/.bashrc 인가 여기에 PATH 지정해주세요
<Seony> jarfile: 맥 쓰세요?
<chicken> 지정 안하면 아마 /opt 아래에 설치해놓은 맥포트 바이너리 동작 안할지도 모릅니다.
<jarfile> 아 맥포트 단자 얘기 하는건가요?
<jarfile> 지난 주에 샀어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 이틀 쓰고 안써여
<chicken> http://www.macport.org
<Seony> jarfile: 그러면, FreeBSD 써보셨어요?
<jarfile> 아녀
<chicken> 아 저놈이 아니네
<drake_kr> 음..
<chicken> http://www.macports.org
<jarfile> 저 유알에 없데염
<drake_kr> 아 아피타임 빡치네
<Seony> jarfile: 그러면 설명드리기 좀 어려운데요, 대충 말하자면, 맥에 유닉스 프로그램 소스를 가져다 컴파일해서 설치해주는 도구에요
<drake_kr> 대충 맥의 apt-get 같다고 생각하심 됨
<jarfile> 어 나도 이거 해봐야지
<jarfile> 이거 맥에 설치 해서 하면 되는거죠
<Seony> 네
<jarfile> 아 이런것도 있구나..
<Seony> 컴파일을 하기 때문에, 시간이 좀 걸린다는 점을 감안하세요
<jarfile> 넹
<Seony> 참, 엑스코드 설치하셔야되요
<jarfile> 전 맥 노트북 사서 자바,톰켓 ,spring ide 깔았고 그리고 작업 했어요 지난주 2틀 동안 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 그냥 nt 처럼 쓰고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 왜 샀지?
<jarfile> ㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 아 mysql 도 깔았네염 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 웬지 jarfile 님도 나중에.. hello라고 해서 '아니 왜 좋은 한글 냅두고' 하면 'input method compiling now' 하시는거 아니심?
<jarfile> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 아.. 맥에 소중함을 알아야 할터인데여...
<readytoact_T420> 흠
<readytoact_T420> 클라우드 서비스 업체에다
<readytoact_T420> OS재설치를 요청했는데
<readytoact_T420> ...
<drake_kr> 아맞다
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ
<drake_kr> ec2 돌려야지
<readytoact_T420> 재설치가 안된거 같은데
<readytoact_T420> 재설치 완료햇다고 하고 요금청구가 됐네요
<Seony> 맥북에 디스플레이 2대 꼽아서 막 혹사시키면 맥의 소중함을 아실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> 뭐 이미 한번 떨어 뜨렸어요 !! 으하하하하하하하 거칠게 다뤄 줘야 해요 맥은!!!
<jarfile> 기퉁이 쬐매 찌그러졌어요
<Seony> 제 맥북처럼... ㅎㅎ http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/Screenshot2014-04-29at19.22.51.png
<jarfile> 축하드려요 !
<Seony> 뭘요?
<jarfile> 책상 정리가 잘되있으시네여
<Seony> 그런가요?  디게 지저분한데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제책상에는
<readytoact_T420> 이거
<Seony> 아까 3시간 전에 찍은 사진이라...
<ipeter> mysql을 설치하려는데 120기가 ssd가 아닌 1TB 쪽 하드에 설치가 가능한가요?
<drake_kr> 데이터베이스 파일이요?
<readytoact_T420> do-release-update하고 나면
<readytoact_T420> 흔적을 확인할 수 있는 방법이 있낭
<readytoact_T420> 있나요
<Seony> ipeter: 그럴 땐, /var/lib/mysql을 하드에 링크를 걸어서...
<readytoact_T420> -_-
<readytoact_T420> 뭔가 의심스러움
<ipeter> Seony:  :O 헙뜨. 고맙습니다! 집에가서 해보겠습니다!
<Seony> 그러고보니, 그걸 의심해본 적은 없네요...
<drake_kr> twonky 서버 어떻게 쓰나요
<drake_kr> 외부접속 안되나 이거
<drake_kr> 페북은 천천히 붙여야겠다
<ipeter> 아..지금 ssd에 설치되어있는 14.04 밀고 다시 설치하고 싶어요.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 다시깔아요
<jarfile> 요즘 하드가 하이브리드 로 나오죠?
<chicken> Realigner_Chat, 마시로라니! ...
<drake_kr> 하이브리드라
<jarfile> msata 같이 있던데여
<drake_kr> 제가 캐쉬용 하드로 쓰고 있긴 합니다
<drake_kr> 생각보다 고용량 SSD가 많이 나와서 하이브리드는 잠깐 나오다 마는것 같은데요
<jarfile> 그런가요?
<drake_kr> 8테라 ssd가 현실적인 가격이 되면 하드도 결국 사장될듯
<jarfile> 가격이 너무 쎄요 아직도
<chicken> 하이브리드 쓰는거보다 그냥 SSD 쓰는게 나을지도 .. ?ㅅ?
<ipeter> drake_kr: 이번 황금연휴동안 하나하나 천천히 해버릴까 생각합니다.
<drake_kr> 뭘해요
<chicken> 현실적인 가격 -> 똥값!
<drake_kr> 여자친구 손잡기?
<jarfile> 수술?
<chicken> 손잡고 잠만 자면 ... 안돼요 'ㅅ'
<drake_kr> 왜요 손만잡고 잘수도 있지
<jarfile> 발도 잡고 자면 되나요?
<chicken> ~(_~_)~
<ipeter> drake_kr: 아이고 빵터지네요.
<ipeter> 하드 밀고 14.04 다시 설치요.
<drake_kr> 손만 잡고 자기 전에 뭔가 하겠죠
<chicken> 역시 -ㅅ-  ..
<jarfile> 그전 mysql 1TB 설치 하고 손잡고 자는거?
<jarfile> 푸하하하하하하하하
<drake_kr> 아시발 이건 상상도 못했다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken>  헐 ... 뜻밖의 대박 ㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken> 아 졸려 -ㅅ- 그나저나 오랜만에(?) 또 서른명이 넘었네요 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 흠 ... 나눔고딕 이거 버그 좀 있구나 -ㅅ- ...
<chicken> 8pt에서 7pt 넘어갈 때 서체 크기가 일정 비율로 줄어들어야 하는데 짜부러드네요
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 elemantery os로 다운그레이드함
<chicken> 깨끗하게 안나옴 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 그냥 쓰는거 쓸래요
<readytoact_T420> m.m
<readytoact_T420> 14.04에서는 -_-  ssl 적용이 다른가
<chicken> 졸립네요 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 일단 자고 봅시다
<drake_kr> 아 나도 잠깐 잘까
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 새벽에 좋아요 눌렀다고 갈구네
<drake_kr> 미친년들 많군
<bluedusk> 걍 싫은거죠
<bluedusk> 뭔가 트집 잡고 싶었는데 잘걸렸다?
<ipeter> =.=
<drake_kr> http://www.dogdrip.net/48734295 대박
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jarfile> 작정하고 갈구려고 하는건 같은데요
<jarfile> 그러길래 나처럼 피처폰 쓰지... 쯔쯔
<drake_kr> 차라리 말이 안 통하는게 나을지도
<ipeter> 퇴근합니다.
<jarfile> 우리나라에는 어마 어마 한 샹년들이 많구나.... 음....
<jarfile> 항공학과면 스튜어드스 인거죠?
<chicken> 스튜어디스가 될지 안될지도 모르는 애들이 벌써 설레발 ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 스튜어디스 훈련받는거 보니까 진짜 완전 특공대 훈련이던데 -ㅅ- ...
<jarfile> 음...
<jarfile> 와~~~
<jarfile> 낼 쉬다
<jarfile> 아 좋다
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 사장새끼가 내일 나오래네
<ihavnoth> 저 글 잼있네요
<drake_kr> 그래서 싫다고 했어요
<chicken> 한국 국경일이라고 설명해줘요
<drake_kr> 내일 안나온다캤음
<drake_kr> 구구절절히 말 안해도 됨
<drake_kr> 사장새끼는 그냥 '내일 나와' 였고
<chicken> Worker's day 라고 당신도 나오지 마라 라고 하면됨.
<drake_kr> 난 대답으로 '싫어' 였음
<drake_kr> 이미 끗
<chicken> ㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken> 내일 하루치 급여 안주는거 아니냐는...
<drake_kr> 이미 지각 존나 많이 해서
<drake_kr> 존나 까인 상태임
<drake_kr> 1시까지 출근인데
<jarfile> 사장 이라고 쓰고 개새끼라고 읽는다
<drake_kr> 3~4시 출근
<drake_kr> 이건 내가 개새끼에요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<chicken> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 출근시간 안지키고 퇴근시간은 맨날 지키고
<chicken> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 사장이 봤을때 내가 개새끼임
<chicken> 그래서 얼마전에 ㅡ.ㅡ 급여 받기가 눈치가 보인다고 하신거였 ...
<chicken> 무슨 말씀인가 했 ..
<drake_kr> 근데 2~3시간밖에 일 안하는데 신기하게 일 자체는 순항중
<chicken> 짦은 시간에 팍 하고 나오시는거 아니예요 ?ㅅ?
<chicken> 조낸 빡세게 빡! 하고 .
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 빡세게 하는것도 아님
<chicken> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 쉰만큼 머리가 맑아서..
<drake_kr> 잡념이 없는것 뿐
<chicken> 그 회사 자체가 원래 느슨한가 -.-
<drake_kr> 회사가 느슨하진 않음
<drake_kr> 내가 그냥 쓸데없는 잡무를 안하는것 뿐
<chicken> 느슨하지도 빡세지도 않으면 적당한거네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 그냥 쓸데없는게 없는것 뿐
<Realigner_Chat> chicken: 마시로요??
<drake_kr> 쓸데없는 보고서 없음
<drake_kr> 쓸데없는 야근 없음
<Realigner_Chat> 음
<Realigner_Chat> 현도형님
<Realigner_Chat> 좋은 곳에서
<Realigner_Chat> 일하는군요
<drake_kr> 아 이제 지각좀 안해야지
<drake_kr> 오후1시까지 출근인데 맨날 지각 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Realigner_Chat> 아무리 생각해봐도
<chicken> 도원결의할 기세
<Realigner_Chat> 저는 컴맹이 맞는 것 같습니다
<Realigner_Chat> 아 컴퓨터 조립 왜 이렇게 어렵지 (...)
<drake_kr> 저랑 같군요
<drake_kr> 저번에 컴닥터 불렀습니다
<drake_kr> 아래아한글까지 깔아주고 갔어요
<chicken> Realigner_Chat, 휴먼을 시키는게 답.
<chicken> Realigner_Chat, 가라 피카츄 /ㅠ/?
<Realigner_Chat> 피카츄 키우면
<Realigner_Chat> 피카츄가 대신 조립해주나요
<Realigner_Chat> +_+
<chicken> 피카츄가 휴먼을 소환.
<Realignist> 큿...
<drake_kr> D'oh?
<chicken> 휴먼은 일하라고 있는 존재 -ㅅ- (끄덕)
<Realignist> 아 파워고 뭐고 잘 꼽은 것 같은데
<Realignist> 또 쓰아타- 인식을 못하네
<Realignist> 죽겠습니다
<chicken> 느슨하게 꼽다가 전원 넣으면 빡! 하고 터질지도 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Realignist> 치킨 좀 뜯고
<Realignist> 바른 머리로
<Realignist> 생각해봅시다
<Realignist> ^ㅇ^
<drake_kr> 켄터키 할배는 몇살이지
<drake_kr> 30살인가
<chicken> 치킨 좀 뜯고 (치킨을 바른) 머리로 생각해봅시다 로 보였 ...
<chicken> (온몸이 치킨)
<drake_kr> I am the bone of my chicken
<drake_kr> Chicken is my body and coke is my blood
<drake_kr> I ate over a thousand
<drake_kr> Unaware of loss nor aware of remain
<drake_kr> with stood pain to eat chicken waiting for one's arrival
<drake_kr> I have no remains. This is the only path
<drake_kr> My whole life was "unlimited chicken works"
<Realignist> 굽네치킨 주문완료했습니다
<Realignist> 허어허어...
<drake_kr> 스카이림 재밌나요?
<Realignist> 해본적이 없어서...
<chicken> 치킨에는 옥수수.
<chicken> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8H-67ILaqc
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 핥 쏘쓰!!
<drake_kr> 핡쏘쓰 무시하냐
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Je63Zdt6fI
<drake_kr> 아 kfc 가야지
<jarfile> playonliux 로 office 설치 해서 사용 할만 한가요?
<chicken> poedit 버전이 ...
<chicken> 유료버전이 하나 늘어났군요.
<chicken> 워드프레스 모듈 번역도 되는듯 .
<Realignist> 엑스페리아 Z2가 5월 8일날 출시라고 하네요. 초대 메일이 왔습니다 +_+
<Realignist> 이번에도 Framework 소스 공개되면
<Realignist> Android에서 넥서스 기기를 제외하고도 AOSP로 빌드가 가능한 폰이 되겠지요
<drake_kr> ahnlab online security project?
<drake_kr> 음 구글도 대단하군
<drake_kr> gogle.com / google.com / gooogle.com 다 구글맞네
<drake_kr> 음 구글
<drake_kr> 외계인이 지구를 정복하기 위하여 이런 저런 실험을 할 목적으로 만든 기업.
<chicken> MS가 노키아를 여어어어어어어어어엉워니 소멸시켜버린다고 이틀전에 발표했는데
<chicken> 노키아폰은 앞으로 볼 수 없을듯
<chicken> 안습
<drake_kr> 앙대영
<drake_kr> 어디가서 $25짜리 폰 못 구함
<chicken> 그 사태 자체를 워낙 ... 노키아측에서 삽질하다가 자초한 일이라 ...
<chicken> 팬텍도 그런식으로 망하지 않았나 ...
<chicken> 팬텍은 아직 안망했군요 ... 베레기를 베가로 제대로 만들 수 있으려나 모르겠 ...
<drake_kr> 배가 안차
<drake_kr> 어째서 베레기를 쓰시는 분들은 알람시계를 가지고 있는거지?
<chicken> 흠 오래 신경 안쓰다가 보니 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<chicken> 번역 업데이트할게 무진장 많네요 ...
<drake_kr> http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/map_of_the_week/2013/03/google_reader_joins_graveyard_of_dead_google_products.single.html 구글 글래스 벌써 끗났어?
<readytoact_T420> 이거
<readytoact_T420> 아파치 설정이 바뀌었네요..
<readytoact_T420> -_- 겁나게 삽질했네요.
<Seony> vim에 = 라는 엄청난 기능이 있는데, 여태 이걸 모르고 써왔네요...
<Seony> 역시 무식하면 손발이 고생...
<readytoact_T420> 옹
<readytoact_T420> 그건 뭔가요
<Markers> =???
<Markers> 무슨 기능이길래
<Seony> vim에서 자동 들여쓰기 설정되어있을 때 붙여넣기하면 완전 엉망되잖아요
<Seony> 블럭 지정해서 = 치면 한 방에 정리해줍니다
<readytoact_T420> 아하
<Markers> 붙여넣기 후 블럭으로 = ?
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 글쿤여..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 위키에..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 집에 도착했습니다.
<drake_kr> kfc 갑니다
<Markers> 혹시 여기 계신분들 헤드폰 많이 쓰시나요?
<Realignist> 전 이어폰을 쓰고 있습니당
<Markers> 이어폰 괜찮으신가요? 전 있는게 이어폰이라 쓰고는 있는데 점점 귀가 먹는거 같던데;
<Realignist> 저도 MDR-1R를 사고 싶었지만...
<Realignist> 있는게 이어폰 뿐이라 이어폰 쓰고 있는데 괜찮은 것 같습니다.
<Realignist> 출혈 대비 성능이니까요. 이어폰은
<Markers> 흠. 블로그 보고 잇는데 프로그래머라면 헤드셋은 갖춰야된다는 말이 나와서 ‘ㅅ'/
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 프로그래머라면 메모장으로 코딩해야한다던데, 앞으로 메모장으로 코딩하실려구요?
<Realignist> vi나 emacs도... ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> vi는 많이 쓰잖아요.
<Realignist> 이어폰은 음... 현재는 B&O A8이랑 Sony XBA-H3 쓰고 있습니다.
<Seony> vi는 플러그인 도배하면 이건 뭐 완전 ide가 따로없더군요
<Markers> 그런데 적어 놓은글을 보니깐 필수는 아니어도 있으면 좋다 정도로 느껴지네요
<Realignist> 귀가 안좋으니까 그런지, 역시 좋은 이어폰은 잘 느껴지더라구요
<Markers> 특히 주변이 시끄럽거나 집중이 안될 때는 -_-;
<Realignist> 뭐 그래도 난청 때문에
<Realignist> 주변이 시끄럽거나 하지는 않습니다. 하지만 짜증나는건 이제 이명때문에 ㅠㅠ
<chicken> 아 속쓰려 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 전 파나소닉 헤드폰 씁니다. 동생이 쓰다가 내팽개친 (...)
<Markers> 파나소닉 헤드폰 가격대가 얼만가요 ‘ㅅ’/?
<chicken> 몰라용 /-ㅠ-/
<chicken> 동생은 오늘 야근임 'ㅅ'
<chicken> 게다가 전화도 안받  ~( -  ㅠ-)~
<chicken> 그냥 박기한 어린이에게 추천을 받으세요
<chicken> 그리고 지름신의 은총...(ㅇㅇ?)
<Markers> 저는 지름신이 강림해도 땡전이 없기때문에..
<Realigni_> 으맞... 깜빡하고 계속 지인분의 VPN을 쓰고 있었군요 ㅠㅠ
<Realigni_> MDR-1R / 10R 강추드립니다
<Realigni_> 제가 소니빠이긴 하지만 정말 좋아요
<chicken> 참고로 ...
<chicken> 신경성 난청 환자는
<chicken> 저음부에 대한 퀄리티는 보장 못함 'ㅅ'
<chicken> 근데 보통 이어폰 음질은 저음부에 있는게 아니라 중~고음부에 (...)
<chicken> 이어폰에서  ㅍㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌ 하는 소리만 안나면 'ㅅ';
<Seony> http://seorenn.blogspot.com/2013/09/nix-cat-colorized-cat.html
<Realigni_> 흠
<Seony> 유용한데, 왠지 저만 모르고 있었던 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Realigni_> 감각신경성 난청이긴 한데
<Realigni_> 애초에 지금은 청각과민이나 왜곡은 크게 없어서
<Realigni_> 4KHz에서 살짝 낮추고 들으면
<Realigni_> 매우 괜찮게 들려요.
<Realigni_> 게다가 이제 신경이 나가고 그러면서 오히려 더 예민해진 것 같기도 하구요. 전정신경은 이미 죽을대로 죽어서 크게 어질어질하지도 않지만
<chicken> Realigni_, 오히려 잘 들리는 쪽이 더 예민해지지 않냐는.
<chicken>  /?ㅅ?/
<chicken> ... 언제 또 바꿨데 -ㅠ-;
<Realignist> 후 사무실에서 아무것도 모르고
<Realignist> 지인분의 서버로 VPN을 계속 잡고 쓰고 있었네요
<Realignist> 트래픽 양이 많아졌다고 갑자기 연락와서 깜짝 놀라서 끔...
<Realignist> 조만간 돈이 생기면 일본에 VPN 전용 서버를 놔야겠군요
<Realignist> VPN은 정말 유용한듯...
<chicken> 헐 ...
<chicken> 정말 지훈횽님 체고심 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<chicken> 순항모드 틀어놓고 충전중인데 딴청하는 새에 퍼센티지가 훅훅
<Realignist> 므ㅓ... 화면은 커지지 말고 배터리만 커졌으면 좋겠네요
<Realignist> 새 아이폰이 4.3인치 이상으로 크다면, 전 아이폰5S가 제 마지막 아이폰이 될지도 몰라요.
<ipeter_> 부팅이나 기능이나 정상인데요
<ipeter_> 부팅시 화면에
<ipeter_> libkmod: Error ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:686 kmod_config_parse: ../etc/modprobe.
<ipeter_> 에러가 떠서 그대로 구글링을 해보았거든요
<ipeter_> libkmod: Error ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:686 kmod_config_parse: ../etc/modprobe.d/i8k.conf line 4: ignoring bad line starting with 'set'
<ipeter_> 구글링을 알아보니까
<ipeter_> i8k.conf파일을 set으로 시작하는 부분을 고쳐주라고 하더라구요.
<ipeter_> 근데 i8k.conf파일이 필요없어서 아예 삭제를 했는데도
<ipeter_> 시작시 저 문구는 그대로 뜨네요.
<ipeter_> 어디를 더 알아봐야할까요?
<samahui_> 연휴의 시작 즐겁게 맞이하시고 다음에 뵙겠습니다. 전 이만 가볼께요 ^^
<jasonjang> cheayuncho, drake_kr, 참고 하세요 https://www.flickr.com/photos/jason-jang
<cheayuncho> 감사합니다!
<drake_kr> 헬로키티가 보인당
<TerNer> 여기 혹시 일어나 계신분 있으신가요? ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 저요~
<TerNer> 헉
<TerNer> 제게 구원의 손길을 내밀어주실수 있으신가요 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 어떠하신사항이ㅣ신가요?
<TerNer> 우분투 14.04를 설치했는데
<TerNer> 문제점 투성이네요..
<TerNer> 한/영 키는 유니티 검색창으로 바뀌었는데 유니티 검색창 결과에 나오는 한글들은 모두 물음표로 표시되고
<TerNer> 한글은 또 몇몇 글자들은 위가 잘려서 나오고..
<TerNer> 한영 전환도 제대로 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 한글이 물음표로출력되는증상은
<cheayuncho> 웬지 한글폰트가 설치가안된문제같네요
<TerNer> http://i.imgur.com/HMpgkEx.jpg
<TerNer> 지금 상황이 이러하네요;;
<cheayuncho> 설정-> 언어가셔서 추가 언어 설치는 해보셨는지요
<TerNer> 오
<TerNer> 팁 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<TerNer> 우분투에 관해서는 진짜 문외한인지라 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 한글은 다른입력기로 해보시던가 키가 충돌되서 그런것같습니다
<cheayuncho> 이건 포럼 검색한번해보시면될것같네요
<TerNer> 넵
<cheayuncho> 한글 물음표는 일단 찾아보고있는데 나오는게없네유
<TerNer> 후으 나온지 별로 안된 버전이라서 그런걸까요;;
<cheayuncho> 14.04에서만 생기는버그라면 그럴지도 모르겠네요 한번 찾아보고 알려드리겠습니다~~
<TerNer> 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ 덕분에 도움 많이 받았네요
<TerNer> 아 그리고 이건 진짜 버그 같은데.. 런처에 있는 아이콘 한번 실행시켰다가 종료시키면 다시 실행 안되는 버그가 있네요..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr 문제가 더 있다면 포럼에 글을 올려 주시고요..
<TerNer> 네넵
<chicken> cheayuncho, 모바일 환경 동작 여부 확인 완료
<chicken> 그리고 흐 ...
<chicken> 위키 메인 모바일 연동하는거 때문에 반응형으로 꾸며야겠네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 난 심플주의자라서
<drake_kr> 누가 시키면 심플하게..
<chicken> 메인이 무지 복잡함 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 하지만 한다면 안 말리지
<TerNer> 음음 알려주신 사이트에 모든 정보가다있네요 ㅠㅠ
<TerNer> 감사합니다
<chicken> 그냥 카테고리 단추 대충 만들어주고
<chicken> 알아서 잘 ...
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ 그럴려고 만든 위키니까요..
<chicken> 은 cheayuncho <- 푹푹.
<chicken> 이슈할당.
<chicken> -ㅅ-v
<TerNer> 음음 치킨님 뭐 하나 여쭤봐도 될까요
<chicken>  cheayuncho \-ㅅ- 쑤다둠.
<drake_kr> KFC 뫄이쪙
<TerNer> 우분투에 관한 이야기는 아닌뎁
<chicken> 상관 없어요.
<TerNer> 웹개발 하시나요??
<chicken> 아뇽 ~(_~_)~
<chicken> 웹은 겉절이요.
<TerNer> 아아...
<chicken> 웹 전문 아님.
<TerNer> 아는분중에 닭장군이라는 분이 계신데
<TerNer> 그분이 들어와 계신줄 알고 ㅋㅋ
<TerNer> 깜짝 놀랐네요.
<chicken> 전 닭장군하고 전혀 거리가 먼 (먼산)
<TerNer> 반응형 말씀하셔서 ㅋㅋㅋ 흠칫했네요.
<chicken> 요새는 반응형 기본이죠 .
<TerNer> 그렇죠
<chicken> 아무리 모바일에서 지가 알아서 데톱 페이지 보여준다지만 ...
<TerNer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 후덜덜하죠 기본 표시는
<chicken> 특히나 조작 싫어하는 어르신들 핀치 동작 잘 못하시기 때문이기도 하고 ..
<chicken> 접근성이라는건 조작 동작을 단순화하는게 목적이니
<chicken> 결국 살리려면 반응형 .
<TerNer> 음음
<TerNer> 겉절이가 아니신듯 한뎁 ㅋㅋ
<TerNer> 전문가 이신듯..
<chicken> 말만(먼산)
<chicken> ...
<TerNer> 읭 ㅠㅠ 저는 웹 경력?.. 실전에 뛰어들어본 경험이 없어서 1년 부딫혀봤는데 표준은 아직 눈에 잘 들어오지도 않고..
<chicken> 이제 퉤.실...이라는걸 해볼까나 ...
<drake_kr> 아오빡쳐
<drake_kr> 페이지는 되는데 그룹은 왜안돼
<Revi> 위키가 원래 모바일에서 PC 보기 눌러서 PC 보기로 접속해도 다른 페이지 가면 모바일로 뜨네요 OTL
<TerNer_> 응??/
<TerNer_> 왜 언더바가 붙었지 ...
<drake_kr> 음
<TerNer> 후으
<TerNer> 드디어 대부분의 오류는 잠재웠으니..
<TerNer> 이클립스를...
<drake_kr> 삭제하고...
<TerNer> 헐
<TerNer> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<TerNer> 이번 공모전에 낼
<drake_kr> 전 이클립스를 안써서.. ㅎㅎ
<TerNer> 게임 엔진을 만들려고 하는데
<TerNer> 크로스 플랫폼을 가장 큰 비중을 차지하도록 개발하려고 하고있어서
<TerNer> 우분투는 이번에 접해보기도 했고..
<drake_kr> 도스지원되나요
<TerNer> 찾아보니 제게 가장 알맞는 IDE가 이클립스밖에 없던..
<TerNer> 도스...
<TerNer> 2D 게임 엔진이긴 한데
<drake_kr> ... 죄송합니다 빈말이에요
<TerNer> 흠....
<TerNer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<TerNer> 한번 눈요기 해보도록 하겠습니다
<TerNer> 도스 지원되면 좋겠네요
<drake_kr> 도스는 Vmem 적용이 안 되고, 멀티태스킹도 어려우니 빼시는게 여러모로 건강에 좋아요
<drake_kr> 게임엔진이면..
<drake_kr> 물리엔진 빼고.. 대충 RPG쭈꾸미같은 느낌인가요?
<ihavnoth> 급 회식해서 알딸딸하네요
<drake_kr> 엔진 잘못 만들면 이렇게.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WOTuXZ2654
<ihavnoth> 집에 가야하는데 막차가 안드로메다로 갔네요
<TerNer> drake_kr // 음 그정도 퀄리티는 아니고 한 유니티 목표 잡고 만들고있습니다 ㅋㅋ dll로 지원하는 개발용 라이브러리랑 유니티같은 접근성 좋은 게임 에디터 제공하는 패키지식으로 만들려구요
<TerNer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 스케이트 3 군요
<TerNer> 후으 UI 디자인 컨셉 잡고 개발하려고 하는데 쉐이더 구현에서 막혀서
<TerNer> 막히는 동안 다른거라도 해보자꾸나 해서 리눅스 개발을 눈독들여버린 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<TerNer> 유니티는 제가 봐도 오버긴 한데 그정도 안하면 상타기 어려울거 같아서 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 입상목표면..
<drake_kr> 유니티...........
<TerNer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그냥 유니티를 써요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<TerNer> 흠... 유니티는 너무 비싸요.. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 하긴 개인이 쓰긴 좀 비싼감이 있긴허죠..
<drake_kr> 근데 그렇다쳐도 대충 스타2정도 가격 아니던가요
<TerNer> 음?!
<TerNer> 제 기억상 100만원 정도 했어요
<TerNer> 학생 신분이라 그정도 돈도 없고 해서..
<drake_kr> 아 $1500이네요
<drake_kr> 존나싸네
<TerNer> 헐
<TerNer> ;;
<ujuc> 학생이면...ㅡ.ㅡ. 더싸지않나요.ㅡ.ㅡ?
<ujuc> 1500불... 음..  싼데..
<TerNer> .....
<drake_kr> 아니.. 뭐.. 언리얼2때까지 대충 2만불 넘었던걸로 기억함
<TerNer> 고등학교 2학년 학생에겐 많이 비싸지 않을까요...;;;
<drake_kr> 20만불
<TerNer> 헐
<ujuc> 유니티면.. 언제한번 무료로 풀린거 있지않나요..
<ujuc> 누군가 받아두고.. 안쓰고 있는 사람이 있을꺼 같은데.ㅡ.ㅡ a
<drake_kr> 팔거 아니면 무료였던걸로..
<TerNer> 흠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<TerNer> 무료 라이센스는 로고 박히고 제약이 많다네요
<TerNer> 못쓸정도는 아닌데..
<TerNer> 그래도 제 목표는 엔진 만들기니까!!!!
<TerNer> ...
<drake_kr> 배우는데 그정도면 충분하죠
<drake_kr> 수학 존나 잘하겠네여
<drake_kr> 선형대수학은 기본이고 기하학쪽 특히..
<TerNer> 존나 정도는 아니라서 ㅠㅠ
<TerNer> 그래도 최적화에 최대한 노력은 쏟고 있습니다
<drake_kr> 그럼 그냥 있는거 써요..
<TerNer> 흠..
<drake_kr> 뭐하러 미친짓을..
<ujuc> 그냥 써요..
<TerNer> 그래도
<TerNer> 고등학생 대상으로 하는 공모전인데
<drake_kr> 차라리
<TerNer> 승산이 있지 않을까요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 유니티엔진을 이용해서
<drake_kr> 예전 RPG 쭈꾸미같은거 만드는게 훨나을듯
<TerNer> 더군다나 게임을 출품하면 수상확률이 크게 적어진다고
<TerNer> 들은바가 있어서..
<drake_kr> 음;; 보통은
<drake_kr> 한번 만들어보는거 절대 나쁘다고 얘기하는 편이 아닌데..
<drake_kr> 엔진은 좀..
<TerNer> 음...
<drake_kr> 궁극적 목적이 뭔가요
<ihavnoth> 취하니 집에 못가겠네요
<TerNer> 학습에 도움이되고.. 게임 제작에 열정은 있으나 상세한 지식이 없는 사람들이
<TerNer> 손쉽게 게임 만들수 있는 그런 오픈소스 엔진 이라고 해야할까요
<drake_kr> 그래서 차라리 RPG쭈꾸루같은거 만드는게 나을것 같다고.. 말한거에요
<ihavnoth> 너무 어려운 이야기 하시는군요
<ihavnoth> 게임 엔진에 대해서 너무 문외한이라서...
<ihavnoth> 제가 우분투 유니티 이야기 하는데 게임 개발 종사자들은 다른걸로 받아들이더군요
<TerNer> 저는 지금까지 우분투 유니티가 유니티 엔진 기반으로 만든건줄 알았는데
<TerNer> 아니였나요??;;
<TerNer> ...
<drake_kr> 네 유니티3D라는 엔진이 있어요
<drake_kr> ...............
<TerNer> 리눅스 기반인건 아는데..
<TerNer> 뭔가
<TerNer> 우분투 유니티라고 해서
<ihavnoth> 그 우분투 유니티랑 게임 엔진 유니티랑 같은건가요?
<drake_kr> 엔진 만드는 새끼들은 이런걸 해요 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GEfVVrP_7g
<ihavnoth> 전 다른건줄 알았어요
<drake_kr> 완전 다른거에요
<ihavnoth> 네 그이야기 한거에요
<ihavnoth> 게임 개발업체 종사자들 이야기 들어보면 게임 개발 업체가 확 붐이 불다가 이제
<drake_kr> 유니티3D엔진같은거 만들려면 광원부터 시작해서..
<ihavnoth> 자본에 따라서 적대적 흡수 합병되서
<drake_kr> 공부할게 너무너무 많아서....
<ihavnoth> 전망이 그리 좋지 않다고 하더군요
<drake_kr> 그래도 학생들이 게임을 만드는건 좋은 현상이죠..
<ihavnoth> 뭐 앞으로 10년뒤 어떤게 될지는 모르니깐요
<drake_kr> 와.. 8광원일때도 '오오' 했는데 이제 n광원이네..
<TerNer> 흠...
<ihavnoth> 제가 학생일때 네트웍 서비스 쪽에도 사람이 확 몰려서
<ihavnoth> 전망 없다고 했는데
<ihavnoth> 결국 살아 남은 사람들은 고액 연봉을 받고 있으니...
<ihavnoth> 전 그쪽 아니라고 보고 임베디드로 전향했는데 그리 큰 수확이 없었네요
<drake_kr> 고액 연봉 받는 사람들은 많은데 일단 나는 아니에요
<drake_kr> 그게 문제죠
<ihavnoth> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 그거야 뭐 상대적이니..
<drake_kr> "공부 안하고 대학 가는 사람이 가끔은 있지만 너는 아니에요" 제가 자주 하는 말 ㅋㅋ
<msjeon> 초보입니다. 리눅스민트를 제거하려면 어떻게 해야 할까요?
<drake_kr> 윈도우를 설치하면 되지 않을까요?
<msjeon> 지우고 다시 설치하려는데요...
<ihavnoth> 그래서 옛 선배들의 한우물 파라는게
<msjeon> 현재 윈7과 듀얼로 쓰고 있는데 리눅스만 지우고 다시 설치하려구요.
<ihavnoth> 맞는 말인거 같아요 유행에 따라서 기술 열심히 습득해서 선공하는 것보다
<ihavnoth> 자기가 좋아하는거 꾸준히 하다가 시대의 흐름에 따라서 이슈가 될때 쑤~~~욱 뽑아 먹는게
<ihavnoth> 확률이 높은걱 타아요
<drake_kr> 음 솔직히 듀얼부팅 자체가 고난이도라 추천하지는 않는편인데.. ㅜㅜ http://crampstory.tistory.com/34
<ipeter> 아...
<ipeter> 밀어버리고 다시 깔았습니다.
<drake_kr> 음, 뭘 하더라도 일단 수학만 잘 해도 될거 같은데요
<ihavnoth> 뭐 수학 잘해서 손해볼껀 없지만...
<msjeon> 감사합니다 읽어볼께요.
<drake_kr> 우리 우분투 퍼블리셔님의 말씀 : 수학 공부 안 해도 돈은 벌 수 있는데, 수학을 잘 하는 사람에 비할 정도는 절대 못된다
<ihavnoth> 걍 잘해서 크게 도움이 되는 지는 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 사실 일하다 수학적인 부분이 필요해서 그때 공부해서 채워도 대부분 충분하지 않을까... 추측해봅니다
<drake_kr> 일하다 수학적인 부분이 필요한데 기초지식이 없다면...
<drake_kr> 어렵죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 구글링 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 6년간 구글에 입사지원 했는데요
<ihavnoth> 조만간 입사 하시겠네요...
<ihavnoth> 혹시 입사하시게 되면 저도 백으로 어떻게.,..
<drake_kr> 2번 논리 구현 물어봤고, 4번은 물리 구현 물어보더라구요
<ihavnoth> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 어렵군요
<drake_kr> 영어로.
<drake_kr> 그냥물어봐도 빡치는데 영어로 물어봄
<ihavnoth> 전 면접 볼때 주량이랑 흡연량이랑 물어보고
<ihavnoth> 현재 파업에 대한 견해를 물어보고
<ihavnoth> 정부 정책에 대한 의견을 물어보더군요
<drake_kr> 야근하는 회사겠군요
<ihavnoth> 네 365일 야근합니다
<drake_kr> 지금 일하는 회사는
<drake_kr> 6시 되면 칼퉤근이라..
<drake_kr> 더 있으면 상급자가 짜증을 내는..
<ihavnoth> 뭐 아직 6시에 칼퇴근하고 싶은 생각은 별로 없네요
<drake_kr> '너때문에 여자친구 기다리잖아' 라던가..
<ihavnoth> 6시 칼퇴근이 정식인거죠
<ihavnoth> 야근하면 능력이 없는거고
<ihavnoth> 그걸 이해 못하는 사람들이 많아서 이 바닥이 문제인거죠
<drake_kr> '화장실은 2층에 있으세요'도 비슷한 맥락
<drake_kr> '저기.. 제가 화장실을 영접하러 가야 되는건가요?' 라고..
<ihavnoth> 취했더니 화장실 이야기는 모르겠네요 ^.^
<drake_kr> 아 이상한 존댓말이요
<drake_kr> 거스름돈은 400원이시구요
<ihavnoth> 오늘 회식하는데 팀원들이 못딸아온다고 정리하자는 의견이 나와서... 열변을 토했는데 별 설득은 못한거 같네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 조만간 대대적인 정리해고가 예상되네요
<drake_kr> 뭐 대충 사람 10명 모이면 일하는건 2~3명이니까요
<drake_kr> 직원이 100명인 회사가 있으면 보통 한 5~6명이서 회사 전체를 먹여살리는 경우가 많죠..
<ihavnoth> 전 잘 모르겠네요...
<ihavnoth> 다들 열심히 잘하고 있는거 같은데(평균적)
<ihavnoth> 너무 눈높이가 높은게 아닌가 하고 제가 잠깐 항변해 봤습니다
<drake_kr> 흠
<ihavnoth> 이런 저런 일로 해서 다음달은 좀 빡쌔지겠네요
<ihavnoth> 어디가서 안빠졌는데 이번 프로젝트는 벅차네요
<drake_kr> 5~6명이 나머지 95명을 먹여살리긴 하는데, 나머지 95명이 마냥 놀지만은 않죠 보통..
<ihavnoth> 미친 USB는 커널패닉 미친듯이 내뱉고
<ihavnoth> PM은 랜덤하게 커널 패닉나고
<ihavnoth> 칩벤더에서 마지막 커널 릴리즈는 3년 전이고....
<ihavnoth> 새벽에 걱정되서 벌떡뻘떡 일어나고 -.-
<ihavnoth> 정말 하다 안되면 커널 버전업을 해야할꺼같아요 지금 2.6.37쓰거든요
<drake_kr> 임베디드 너무 어려워요
<ihavnoth> 사실 임베디드라고는 하지만 PC랑 크게 다를껀없죠... 리눅스 상에선
<ihavnoth> 제 PC도 USB 잘 죽거든요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 그래서 바이오스에서 USB3.0 disable하고 2.0으로 써요
<drake_kr> 사람 상대하기가요 -ㅅ-
<ihavnoth> 역시 리눅스 잘 지원되는 칩을 골라야하는데
<ihavnoth> 그걸 선택할 권한이 없어서...
<ihavnoth> 호스트(마스터) 컨트롤러 쪽 드라이버는 안정적이게 구현된 상태에서 작업을 해야
<ihavnoth> 생산성도 있고 가능성이 있는데
<drake_kr> 특히나 임베디드쪽은 정해진 표준이라던가 그런게 훨씬 적은편이라, 덮고 가는 문제들도 많은데.. 문제는 너무 자주 터지고..
<drake_kr> 권한은 없고 책임만 존나 지는 상황이 되죠 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ihavnoth> 결국 제 능력이 부족한거죠
<ihavnoth> 휴일날 미친듯이 데이타시트 보고 최대한 해결를 위해서 노력하다 못하면 GG,치고 존나 무시당하고
<ihavnoth> 그러기 싫어서 미친듯이 365일 야근하게되죠 -.-
<drake_kr> 거기다가 제경우 삼성칩 썼었는데, 삼성에서 지들 보안문제로 막아놓은걸 나보고 해결해 달라는 요청이 대충 20번 정도 있었던걸로 기억해요 -_-
<ihavnoth> 삼성은 기술지원 해주긴하나요?
<drake_kr> 돈 주는 회사한테는 기술지원 빵빵하게 해주죠
<ihavnoth> 전 프로젝트엔 중간 대리점에 문의해도 답변이 안오더군요
<drake_kr> 쿼터별로 10000피스 이상 사가는 손님한테만 잘 해줘요
<ihavnoth> 엔드유저에게 판매되는 제품은 삼성칩 써선 좋은 결과를 못본거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 그정도 사면 정말 잘해주나요?
<drake_kr> 잘 해준대요.. 뭐 저도 들은 얘기니..
<ihavnoth> 미친 중간 대리점 빼고 다이렉트로 질문하고 답변받을 수 있는 창구만 열려도
<ihavnoth> 감사할꺼 같아요
<drake_kr> 들은 얘기로는 직접 필요한 모듈까지 만들어 내려주기도 한다던데요
<ihavnoth> 오늘은 기아가 이겼나 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 기아랑 NC 경기 보면 새벽되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저전력 뭐 어쩌구 만드는거
<drake_kr> 요즘 나오는 ppc나 mips도 괜찮은데
<drake_kr> 굳이 pci bus도 없는 arm 갖다 쓰는게 이해가 안돼요..
<ihavnoth> 사실 양삼품에선 기술 지원만 잘해주면 뭘쓰든 크게 상관없죠
<ihavnoth> 이번에 회사에서 퀄컴 쿼드 코어로 프로젝트 진행한다는데 걱정되네요
<drake_kr> 그니까요..
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 브로드컴보단 퀄컴이 낫던가..
<drake_kr> 프리스케일은 중국어 잘 하는 친구가 쓰면 좋고..
<ihavnoth> 브로드컴은 저가형 아닌가요? 못써봐서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 라인업은 다 있겠죠..
<ihavnoth> 최근에 면접에 자주 들어가는데
<ihavnoth> 브로드컴썼던 사람이 많이 있더군요
<ihavnoth> 전 AP로 브로드컴을 못써봐서요
<drake_kr> 네트웍장비에 많이 들어가니까요..
<ihavnoth> 뭐 저희쪽 사정이 반영된 경우지만
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> applied micro에서 쓰는 칩셋은 괜찮은 편이더라구요
<ihavnoth> USB, PM 쪽 좀 디버깅좀 해보고 프로젝트 진행해본 경험이 있으면
<ihavnoth> 일단 무조건 OK이거든요
<ihavnoth> 사람이 너무 없어요
<drake_kr> 뭐, 임베디드는 항상 사람 부족하죠..
<ihavnoth> LG나 팬택 이번에 구조조정으로 사람들 많이 면접오는데
<ihavnoth> 그쪽은 주로 입사해서 한파트 전담하면 쭈욱 그쪽만하더군요
<drake_kr> 그게 대기업이죠 뭐
<drake_kr> 파트취급
<ihavnoth> 경력이 6-8년인데 한파트만 해봤다는 -.-
<drake_kr> 아니 일단 여러 파트를 하면 그게 또 문제가 되잖아요 중국기업의 경우는.. -.-
<ihavnoth> 그것도 PM이나 USB쪽이면 얼씨구나 했을텐데 다들 다른쪽이더군요
<ihavnoth> 결국 3개월동안 사람구하다가
<drake_kr> 중국기업 삼성 / LG
<ihavnoth> 어쩔 수 없이 그냥 뽑은...
<drake_kr> 차라리 어린애들이 나을텐데..
<drake_kr> pm은 나이가 좀 돼야겠지만..
<ihavnoth> MDS에서도 두명 뽑았어요
<ihavnoth> 미친 여자 뽑아달라고 그렇게 노래를 불렀는데
<ihavnoth> 쌩까더군요
<ihavnoth> 아직 제가 파워가 부족한가봐요
<drake_kr> 미친여자를 왜 뽑아요
<ihavnoth> ... 죄송합니다
<ihavnoth> 미친!!!!
<drake_kr> 하긴 미친여자라도
<ihavnoth> 여자를 뽑아달라고
<ihavnoth> 띄어쓰기 에러입니다
<drake_kr> 여자는 존재만으로 사기증강 효과가 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 그러게요
<ihavnoth> 그걸 이해못해요
<ihavnoth> 아 답답한 사람들
<ihavnoth> 게임을 못해봤네요
<drake_kr> 여대생 하나 뽑으면
<ihavnoth> 프로핏이 단체 버프 주면 그게 얼마나 파티에 도움이 되는데
<ihavnoth> 무조건 전투력 좋은 버서커만으로 구성할려고하니
<drake_kr> 물론
<drake_kr> 여직원이 일을 할 필요는 없죠
<ihavnoth> 일도 해야죠
<drake_kr> 존재만 하면 됨
<ihavnoth> 저와함께 긴밀하게
<drake_kr> '아 씨발 회사 때려칠까 존나 빡치네' -> '오빠 저 이거 잘 모르겠어여' -> '어 그래? 그건 이케이케 하는거야' -> '아항 그렇구낭~' -> '아~~~ 이제 내 일 해야지'
<ihavnoth> ㅋㅋㅋ 좀 아시는군요^.^
<drake_kr> 버서커는 피통이 작은데
<drake_kr> 힐러 한둘 들어가면 생존률에 영향이..
<ihavnoth> 그래서 오너들은 필이 게임을 해야해요
<drake_kr> 그니까요
<ihavnoth> 팀웍의효과를 몰라요
<drake_kr> 게임도 하고 담배도 피면 좋죠
<ihavnoth> 담배는 개념없이 담배 심부름 시켜서.. -.-
<ihavnoth> 욕나올뻔
<ihavnoth> 웬만하면 사장님이랑 담배 통일할려고했는데 원0.1미리는 정말... 쭉도록 빨아도 맛이 안나서
<ihavnoth> 포기했어요
<drake_kr> 담배 안피는 사장은 이해심 진짜 없어서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 담배피러 갈시간에 일하라는 말 듣고 -_-
<ihavnoth> 커억
<ihavnoth> 농담으로 한거겠죠 ....
<ihavnoth> 정말 그렇게 생각하기는 쉽지 안잖아요
<drake_kr> 담배 안피는 사장중에 의외로 그런 생각 하는 사람 꽤 되는것 같던데요
<ihavnoth> 그건 뭐 섹스할 시간에 일하라는 말이랑 같은 수준인데 -.-
<ihavnoth> 고자가 아닐지...
<drake_kr> 2004년인가
<ihavnoth> 이제 5월인가보군요 데이타 사용량이 0으로 됐네요
<drake_kr> 사무실에 여직원이 들어왔는데
<ihavnoth> 여직원 사랑해요~~ 박지선이 들어와도
<drake_kr> 그 직원 들어오기 전까지 원래 우리팀은 사무실에서 담배를 폈었거든요
<ihavnoth> 저희 연구서 100% 남자
<drake_kr> 근데 그 여직원이 '어우 냄새' 라는 말 한마디에
<ihavnoth> 어플팀에 여자가 있는데연구소에서 분리되서 딴층에 있거든요
<ihavnoth> 바로 대청소!!!
<drake_kr> 다른 모든 직원들이 다 나가서 담배를 폈는데..
<ihavnoth> 헉
<ihavnoth> 저같으면 대청소를...
<drake_kr> 담배냄새 난다고 그런거였으니까요
<ihavnoth> 아
<drake_kr> 다 나가서 담배를 폈는데..
<drake_kr> 알고보니 이년도 담배를 피는년
<ihavnoth> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 저도 담배 피지만 담배 냄새 싫어합니다
<ihavnoth> 내 담배 냄새만 좋아한다는
<ihavnoth> 담배 이야기하니 한대 빨고 와야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 1층가서 펴야해서
<drake_kr> ㅜ.ㅜ
<ihavnoth> 세월호 이후론 웬만한면 규칙 지키기로 했어요
<drake_kr> 건물에 층마다 흡연실 있으면 좋을텐데..
<ihavnoth> 회사 건물에서 담배 안피고
<ihavnoth> 고속도로에서 안전벨트하고
<ihavnoth> 좀 불편하지만 그게 나은거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 전 흡연 모드로@.@
<ihavnoth> 택시 타고 집에 가야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 라꾸라꾸가 없어서 사무실에서 자면 허리가 뽀개져요 -.-
<razGon_web> hello, World!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> good D~
<razGon_web> Good day하니깐 배틀크루져 탄느낌? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Good day, command?! in StarC.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 워드프레스로 홈피제작하는데 디자인같은거 참고할만한 서적 잇을까요? 혹은 사이트....
<razGon_web> 앞으로 일을 내볼예정입니다.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 인터넷이나 문고 사이트에서 검색하면 안나오나보네요...
<razGon_web> 너무많은 정보는 너무 적은 정보보다 더 힘든 법이죠.
<razGon_web> 추천받습니다^^;
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-01
<razGon_web> 아... 다들 놀러가셨군요.
<razGon_web> 넘 조용하네요.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.  이따 뵈요
<razGon_web> 있다뵈요.
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 시어갠!
<razGon_web> Seony: 웰컴1
<Seony> razGon_web: 옷 갈아입고 씻느라 이제 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_web: 저 어제 컴퓨터 스피커 하나 샀습니다
<razGon_web> 오늘은 심심한 날이네요. 오늘 환자도 없고.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 부러워요~!!
<Seony> 이제 본격적으로 헤비메탈 고고씽 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 제 서버의 하드를 갈아치우려는데요.
<razGon_web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2222341&cate1=861&cate2=877&cate3=977&cate4=0#bookmark_product_information
<razGon_web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2494622&cate1=861&cate2=877&cate3=977&cate4=0#bookmark_product_information
<razGon_web> 둘중에 어디가 좋을까요?
<Seony> 하나는 나스용이네요
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 둘다 4테라.
<Seony> 둘다 캐시 사이즈도 같고 전송속도도 같네요
<Seony> 브랜드 차이 말고는 다른게 없어보이는데요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<ujuc> 단순 저장용이면.. SSHD보다는  HHD가 더 괜찮지 않나요..?
<Seony> ㅡㄴ데 데탑용은 SSHD라고 적혀있네요
<Seony> 그냥 하드가 아니었군요
<razGon_web> 서버가  SSHD나 HHD나 차이가 없나요?
<Seony> 서버용 운영체제로 리눅스를 쓰실거라면, 하드디스크를 읽을 일은 많지않나 싶네요
<razGon_web> 우분투 쓰고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 만약 그러면 SSD+HDD의 구성으로 서버쓰는 것은 별의미 없다는 야기겠네요.
<razGon_web> 접속자 10여명..
<Seony> 프로그램을 읽어들이는 부분에서는 엄청 빠르겠지만, 단순한 저장용도라면 별 의미는 없어보여요
<Seony> 그 하드디스크에서 크롬도 돌리고 음악플레이어도 돌리고 하실거라면 ssd는 아주 쓸만합니다
<Seony> 지금 제 서버에 ssd 물려서 쓰고 있거든요...
<razGon_web> 제가 생각하는 구조가 SSD+HHD로 사용해서 OS+DATA의 구조로 쓰려고 해볼까하려구요.
<razGon_web> 14.04로 리빌딩하면서요.
<razGon_web> 현재 2테라 서버는 싱글HDD로 통합된 것입니다.
<Seony> 괜찮을거 같은데요.  ssd는 없는 것보다 있는 게 늘 낫다는게 제 의견이거든요
<razGon_web> 뭐 관리야 home디렉토리만 통째로 복사하면 되지만 말이지만요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 일단은 서버에서도 스트리밍 서비스를 한다하면 SSD가 낫지 않을까 생각은 됩니다.
<Seony> 스트리밍은 ssd의 장점과는 좀 거리가 멀 거에요
<razGon_web> 아니면 전송 속도등이나 처리가 SSHD가 좀더 빠르다면 이것으로 가는 것도 괜찮지 않을까 생각되서요.
<razGon_web> 아.. 그러면 그냥 NAS형 HDD를 쓰는 것이 낫겠군요.
<Seony> 어차피 인터넷 업로드 속도가 안받쳐주잖아요
<razGon_web> 지금의 서버도 조그마한 CPU팬소리빼고는 나는게 없거든요.
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 가격이랑 용량이 같으면, 저 같으면 ssd 달린 걸로 살거 같아요
<razGon_web> 제 뮤직 스트리밍 서비스가 2년에 가까워지면서 유저가 많아지고 잇습니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 어차피 둘 다 개인사용자용 제품이니깐요...
<razGon_web> 가장 큰 수혜자가 울마눌님.
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 서버급 하드디스크 아니면, 고만고만해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그러면 SSHD당첨!
<Seony> 그 중 선택하라면, 저는 기왕이면 ssd 달린 걸로요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 일단 10월달까지 기다려서.ㅋ
<Seony> 10월에 사시는 거에요?
<razGon_web> 아니요. 그때 잘하면 서버도 바뀔수도 있어서요.
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 그래서 그타이밍에 맞추고. 이용량이 늘어나면 더 빠를수도 잇구요.
<razGon_web> 그때가서 떨어져봐야 얼마 안떨어질거라서요.
<Seony> 그렇긴 하겠네요
<Seony> 저도 빨리 돈 모아서 맥프로 사야되는데, 가격이 너무 비싸서 고민되네요
<Seony> 막상 돈 생겨도, 이걸 사야하나 말아야하나 고민할 거 같아요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 비싸면 안산다.
<razGon_web> 이게 제 지론입니다.
<razGon_web> 단, 비싸다는 말은 대체 가능하다는 말이죠.
<Seony>  벤츠와 BMW가 풍기는 포스는 대체가 안되죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 제말이요.ㅋ
<Seony> 어제 제 스피커 사진만 해도 나름 포스 쪼금 나오지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ^^
<razGon_web> 부럽네요.
<Seony> 사실, 스피커보단 모니터에 눈이 더 많이 가요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 울마눌님은 스피커 좀만 틀어도 아래옆집에서 내려온다 이런말하길래. 닥쳐!! 그랬는데.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 실제 소리가 얼마 안크거든요.
<Seony> 저는, 헤드폰 쓰고싶은데 오래 쓰면 귀가 아프더라구요...
<Seony> 그리고, 이 동네가 덥다보니 낮에 2시간 3시간씩 쓰기도 곤란하구요...
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 지금 고민중인게. 구글독스를 이용한 설문지작성모델 생각중입니다.
<Seony> 구글닥스로 많이 하죠
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 초진 환자나 재진 환자의 평가를 하는 건데요. 대기하면서요.
<razGon_web> 제 진료를 보려면 막히면 1시간 가량까지 밀리거든요. 그러면 초진환자에게 타블렛을 통해서 설문을 하고, 그내용이 저에게 전송되는 거죠.
<Seony> 괜찮은 아이디어인데요
<Seony> 대신, 병원 인터넷이 업무 중일 때는 끊기면 안되겠군요
<razGon_web> 그러면 환자가 한 10여분에서 15분간 할일이생겨서 기다리는 불만을 덜고 환자의 통증에 대한 정도를 제가 알기에 환자에 대한 치료 설계를 할수 있죠.
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 근데 그런경우는 거의 없었습니다. 1년에 1-2번?
<razGon_web> 그리고 재진환자의 경우는 얼마간의 호전이 있는가 판단도 될거구요.
<razGon_web> 요즘 싼 중국산 타블렛 10만원도 안하더군요. 8-10인치짜리로 사서 작성하시라면 될거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 거기에 중요한건 통계작성이 된다는 거죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 글쵸.  자료가 외부에 저장된다는 점만 제외하면 좋은거 같아요
<razGon_web> 근데 이건 법적으로 챠트가 아니라서 괜찮고요. 환자의 개인정보는 이름과 나이 정도?
<razGon_web> 아! 그리고 성별.
<Seony> 구글닥스 기능을 자세히 알아보셔야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예 그부분에 대해서 공부좀 해야 될거 같아요. 5월의 계획입니다.
<Seony> 단기 프로젝트 생기셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 망할 장애인 보호법 때문에 의원급홈페이지도 장애인을 위한 홈피구현이 되야 된다고 합니다.
<razGon_web> 그래서 홈피를 접었어요...ㅠㅠ 안하면 벌금 200만원
<razGon_web> 신고도 받는다고 해서 아예 접었습니다.
<Seony> 헐... 벌금이 쎄네요
<razGon_web> 단, 네이버등의 블로그에 걸어 놓는 건 허용.
<Seony> 그럼 현재 한국에 있는 병원 홈피들은 모두 장애인을 위한 기능이 구현되어있단 얘기네요
<razGon_web> 그러게요. 탁상행정의 문제.
<razGon_web> 예 음성지원이라든가 그럴겁니다. 단, 신고가 안들어간데도 있고요.
<razGon_web> 접은 의원급홈피도 많습니다.
<ihavnoth> 장애인을 위한 홈피구현에는 어떤게 있나요?
<razGon_web> 아직 환자군은 노령층이니깐요.
<razGon_web> 모르겠습니다. 음. 예를 들면 음성지원이라든가. 혹은 큰글씨구현이라든가 뭐 이렇답니다.
<ihavnoth> 구체적인 안내가 있는건가요?
<ihavnoth> 장애인 지원 홈피는 이렇게 해야한다?
<ihavnoth> 이런거요?
<razGon_web> 글쎄요. 잠시만요
<ihavnoth> 글자크기야 키우는건 큰 어려움 없을꺼같고.. 음성 안내도 그리 구현이 어려울것 같지는 않네요...
<razGon_web> 서울시 의사회 공문을 보면 괜찮을 것 같은데요. ============================================== 1. 관련근거 : 장애인차별금지및권리구제등에관한법률 제20조 및 동법시행령 제14조   2. 상기 관련근거에 의거하여 모든 의료기관은 2013. 4. 11부터 장애인이 홈페이지를 통해 진료정보 등을 원활히 얻을 수 있도록 개선토록 하고 있으나, 홍보 
<razGon_web> 의사협회에서 공지된 내용입니다.
<razGon_web> 4. 이에 귀회에서는 소속 회원들에게 상기 비용을 들여서 장애인 웹접근성을 보장하거나 홈페이지 폐쇄 또는 홈페이지 대신에 블로그 형식으로 운영하여야함을 안내하여 회원들이 피해가 없도록 홍보하여 주시기 바라며, 소송 등 피해회원이 있을 경우 즉시 본회로 관련 사실을 알려주시면 회원들의 소송 시 도움이 될 수 있ë
<ihavnoth> 저 글로봐선...
<ihavnoth> 장애인 웹접근성을 보장 <- 이게 어디까지 구현해야한다는 이야기가 없어서요
<razGon_web> 한국정보화진흥원은 ‘한국형 웹 콘텐츠 접근성 지침 2.0’을 통해 ▲사용자 인식의 용이성 ▲인터페이스 운용의 용이성 ▲콘텐츠 이해의 용이성 ▲웹 기술의 견고성 등 웹접근성 4대 준수사항을 명시하고 있다. 그러나 이를 모두 준수하는 홈페이지를 구축하는 데는 1000만원 이상의 비용이 투자돼야 하며, 운영을 위한 유지ë¹
<razGon_web> http://www.it.co.kr/news/mediaitNewsView.php?nSeq=2422430
<razGon_web> 200이 아니군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 3천만원..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 3년이하 징역
<razGon_web> 해당 법은 웹사이트를 접근하는 누구나 신체적, 환경적 불편 없이 웹을 사용할 수 있는 접근성을 확보하도록 명시하고 있다. 시각장애인을 위해 웹사이트 접속 시 리더기에서 소리로 변환해 읽어주는 기능이 대표적인 예다. 이를 어길 시에는 3년 이하의 징역 또는 3000만원 이하의 벌금에 처할 수 있도록 벌칙 규정도 명시돼 ìž
<ihavnoth> 한국정보화진흥원은 ‘한국형 웹 콘텐츠 접근성 지침 2.0
<ihavnoth> 저것만 지키면되나보군요
<ihavnoth> http://wah.or.kr/Example2.0/%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD%ED%98%95_%EC%9B%B9_%EC%BD%98%ED%85%90%EC%B8%A0_%EC%A0%91%EA%B7%BC%EC%84%B1_%EC%A7%80%EC%B9%A8_2.0.pdf
<ihavnoth> 읽어보니 좋은 내용이네요
<ihavnoth> 웹 프로그래머가 꼭 봐야할 문서군요^.^
<Seony> ihavnoth: 하지만 정작 액티브엑스로 도배되어있는 현실...
<ihavnoth> 저게 좀 확대되면 웹프로그래머들 일꺼리좀 늘겠네요
<ihavnoth> 기존 페이지들 대부분 리뉴얼해야할듯하네요
<ihavnoth> 음 저 기준으로 보면 액티브엑스는 못쓰겠네요
<Seony> ihavnoth님 혹시 vim으로 작업하세요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<Seony> 플러그인 괜찮은거 있으면 추천 좀 해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 가끔 안드로이드 어플 수정할때만 이클립스 써요
<Seony> 창 나눴을 때 사이즈 조절하는게 불편하더라구요
<ihavnoth> 저도 주로 호환성때문에 vim쓰는거라 플러그인 거의 안써요
<ihavnoth> .vim/plugin/cscope_maps.vim
<ihavnoth> 이거 하나 써요 -.-
<ihavnoth> ctags + cscope 쓰고요
<Seony> 음... 저는 주로 스크립트 언어만 하는데, ctags는 저한테 안맞는 플러그인이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 vi를 주력으로 밀고나가려구요
<ihavnoth> 스크립트 언어 어떤거요?
<Seony> 파이썬, 펄, php요
<Seony> vundle 설치해서 쓰는데, 무슨 플러그인이 무슨 기능을 하는건지 설명이 없더라구요
<ihavnoth> http://joncairns.com/2012/05/using-vim-as-a-php-ide/
<ihavnoth> php는 ctags 쓰는군요
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Markers> 외국인들 허그하듯이 만나면서 서로의 주먹을 살짝 툭 치는걸 머라고 부르나요 -_-?
<Markers> 하이바이브는 아닌데;
<Seony> 아마 fist bump라고 할 거에요
<Markers> 오오. 맞네요
<Markers> 이걸 왜 하나 싶엇더니 응원의 메시지엿군요
<Seony> Vim 키캡 주문했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> esc 자리에다 꼽아서 써야ㅣㅈ
<ihavnoth> vundle가 vim 플러그인 관리자군요...
<Seony> 네.  예전에 kldp에 한 번 소개된 이후로 많이들 쓰는거 같던데요
<Seony> vim 내에서 플러그인 검색/설치가 가능하더라구요
<ihavnoth> 전 아직 못써봤어요
<ihavnoth> 거의 기본으로 그냥 써서요
<Seony> 아~  한 번 써보세요  쓰기 쉬워요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 스크립트 랭귀지는 대부분 각각 뭔가 깔아줘야 vim에서 ctags 사용할 수 있네요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<ihavnoth> 사실 사실 ctags + cscope 기능없으면 vi로 프로그래밍하기 힘들죠...
<Seony> 아 그런가요?  cscope은 무슨 기능이 있는 거에요?
<ihavnoth> 대부분 ctags 기능이랑 겹칠꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 전 function caller 찾아할때랑
<ihavnoth> 헤더파일 찾아갈때 그리고 심볼검색 정도로 써요
<ihavnoth> 기능은 많은데 전 3-4개정도 쓰는거같아요
<Seony> 음... 플러그인 쓰는게 쉬운 일은 아니군요
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 개발에는 큰 장점이 있는거같아요
<Seony> 서블라임텍스트 마냥, 걍 설치하면 알아서 작동하는 식인줄 알았어요
<ihavnoth> 그래서 전 거의 기본으로 써요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 소스인사이트나 이클립스에서 안드로이드 소스 전체 임포트하면 거의 죽어버리거든요
<ihavnoth> vim + cscope에선 가능하죠^.^
<Seony> 오~ 그렇구나...
<ihavnoth> 작은 프로젝트에선 강점이 없을꺼 같기도하네요^.^
<ihavnoth> GUI 개발 툴들이 워낙 좋잖아요^.^
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요.  저는 아무래도 하는 일이 서버 쪽이라서 vi 사용이 많거든요
<ihavnoth> 최근에 안드로이드기기에 쉘은
<ihavnoth> vi모드가 지원되더군요
<ihavnoth> 예전엔 안됐더군요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 기본 쉘이 바뀐거 같아요
<ihavnoth> mksh (MirBSD Korn Shell)
<ihavnoth> 이거로 바뀐거 같아요
<Seony> 안드로이드요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> vi에서 이동키 알파벳으로 사용하세요?
<Seony> 아뇨 걍 화살표키 써요
<ihavnoth> 네
<Seony> 화살표키 써도 별로 안불편하더라구요
<ihavnoth> 나중에 알파벳으로 사용하게 되시면
<ihavnoth> 쉘에서 set -o vi 하신 후에 사용해보세요
<ihavnoth> 쉘 프롬프트 상에서 vi 명령어 거의 다 먹거든요
<razGon_web> ihavnoth: 일이 늘어날거 같지만, 개인의원급은 홈페이지를 내려버립니다. 그리고 블로그로 가버리죠. 하지만 관공서등의 일은 늘어나죠.
<ihavnoth> razGon_web: 저 정책 적용 순서엔 문제가 있어보이네요  관공서부터 시작해야할꺼같은데 왜 병원부터 시작했는지 모르겠네요
<razGon_web> 예.
<ihavnoth> 아마도 관공서부터 시작하기엔 너무 부담 스러웠나보네요
<razGon_web> 그게 문제입니다.
<ihavnoth> 베타테스터로 병원을 선택한거같아요
<razGon_web> 관공서가 부족하면
<razGon_web> 병원도 힘들다는 거죠.
<ihavnoth> Seony: 처음엔 다들 거부하다가 한번 빠져들면 감동을하죠...
<razGon_web> 아!! 제가 말을 끊었군요.ㅋ^^; 잠수..ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> Seony: vi에서 알파벳 방향키를 추천합니다.. 그 후에 쉘프롬프트 vi 모드도요
<Seony> set -o vi 하면 뭐가 달라지는 거에요?
<ihavnoth> vi 명령어가 먹는거에요
<ihavnoth> 가장 간단한거 히스토리 검색
<ihavnoth> 히스토리 검색 ESC / 검색어
<ihavnoth> 명령어 문자열 수정할때 한단어 삭제 dw
<Seony> 히스토리 검색은 ctrl+r이 더 편할 거 같은데요
<ihavnoth> 네 그건 emasc 모드죠
<Seony> 단어 삭제는 ctrl+w
<Seony> 아... 이맥스 모드였어요?
<ihavnoth> 기존에 emacs 쓰셨으면..
<Seony> 그냥 bash에서 되는 기능이에요
<ihavnoth> 네 그게 이멕스 단축키에요
<Seony> 아~ 그랬군요... 그건지 모르고 그냥 써왔어요
<Seony> bash에서 기본으로 되는 기능이다보니 그냥 그런갑다 썼죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 그걸 사용해 오셨으면 vi 모드 불편하시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 다시 set -o emacs로 바꾸세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> vi 명령어는 익숙해져있으니까, vi 모드도 쓸 수 있을 거 같아요
<Seony> ctrl+w 때문에, 웹브라우저 닫아서 뚜껑 열린 적이 여러번이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 아마도 근데 이동키가 알파벳 이동키로만 작동했던걸로기억해요
<ihavnoth> 지금 해봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 동작은하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 콜론으로 시작하는 명령어는 안되겠죠?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 하긴 너무 많이 바라면 안되니..
<ihavnoth> ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 주로 명령어 문자열을 편집하는 기능에 집중된거 같아요
<Seony> 근데 ctrl+w, u, y등은 vi 모드에서도 작동하네요
<ihavnoth> 네 그렇군요
<ihavnoth> 전 주로 숫자 0이랑 w를 많이 써요
<ihavnoth> 긴 명령어 수정할때 좋죠 ^.^
<Seony> 0은 뭐하는 건데요?
<ihavnoth> vi에서 앞으로 갈꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 히스토리에서 명령어 찾아내면 포인터가 맨 마지막이잖아요
<ihavnoth> 가끔 윈도우 쓰다가 오신분들 보면
<ihavnoth> 명령어 Aaadfasdfa asdfasdf asdfasfd adfasdfdas adfasdf
<ihavnoth> 긴거 히스토리라 가서 수정할때
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 무식하면 손발이 무식하다더니, 저는 여태 ^로 썼어요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 중간에 문자 바꿔야하면 백스페이스 10번 이상 연속 누르고 수정할 문자로 간 후에 거기서ㅓ 부터 다시 입력하시는 분들 있거든요
<Seony> 이게 0도 되는 건지는 모르고 있었네요
<ihavnoth> 같은거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 편한걸 쓰는게 좋죠 뭐
<ihavnoth> 전 주로 조합키를 잘 안써서요
<Seony> 같긴한데, ^는 쉬프트를 눌러야되잖아요
<ihavnoth> 얼마전에 같이 일하시는분 중에 vi 모드 사용하기 시작하신 분있는데
<ihavnoth> 엄청 감동스러워하더라고요
<ihavnoth> 기존 윈도우 유저여서 더 그랬던거 같아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 안녕하세요.....
<Seony> 윈도우 유저면, 사실상 cmd는 아무 쓸모가 없는 프로그램이다보니...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> ihavnoth: 크롬에도 vi 키맵 플러그인이 있는데, 그건 오히려 더 해깔릴거 같아서 안쓰고 있어요
<ihavnoth> Seony: 이클립스에선 쓸만하더군요
<ihavnoth> 윈도우에서도 시그윈인가요? 그거 쓰면 거의 똑같죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 시그윈에서는 vim 플러그인이 제대로 작동 안한다는 글을 본거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 윈도우 개발 환경에서 안드로이드 어플 개발하신분들은
<ihavnoth> 시그윈에 repo(python으로 만든 git스크립트)로 안드로이드 전체 소스 받을라고하더라고요
<ihavnoth> 전 회사에선 연구소내가 기가빗 네트웍 환경이라서
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<ihavnoth> 삼바로 연결해서 써도 무리 없었는데 지금은 100M환경이라서 삼바로 쓰긴 느리더라고요
<Seony> 100M면 드리죠...
<ihavnoth> 아직 별로 쓰는 사람들이 없나봐요
<Seony> 느리긴 하죠..
<ihavnoth> repo 쓰다보면 정말 좋던데요
<ihavnoth> 아직 우분투 포럼에서 gitolite에 대해서 질문 올라온걸 못본거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 한번 설정해봤는데 잘 안되더라고요
<ihavnoth> 기존에 gitosis라는거 쓰고 있어서
<ihavnoth> 새 배포판 나왔으니 조만간 다시 시도해봐야겠네요
<Seony> 음... 저는 개발 쪽이 아니라 하나도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> github는 많이 쓰시잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거의 안써요
<ihavnoth> ^.^
<Seony> 별로 쓸 일이 없거든요..
<ihavnoth> $ apt-cache show gitolite
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 특별한건 아니고 간단한거에요
<ihavnoth> 보통 프로젝트가(안드로이드) git 저장소가 200개정도로 돼있어서
<SunGyo> 사내 망에서는 기가비트를 구축을 해놓아야 할 필요가 있는거 같아요.
<Seony> 흐~ 엄청 많군요...
<ihavnoth> git clone을 200번해야하는데 그걸 repo가 대신해주죠
<Seony> SunGyo: 요즘은 10G 구축하는 추세에요
<SunGyo> 10G?
<Seony> 텐쥐 라고 읽어요.  10기가빗
<SunGyo> ( " ") 그건 어느별에서 온 기술이죠?
<Seony> 10기가빗 나온지 꽤 되지 않았나요?
<SunGyo> (_ _ )죄송합니다..ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 아직 비쌀꺼에요
<Seony> 개인용으로 쓰긴 비싸죠
<ihavnoth> 기가빗 스위치 30만원도 비싸다고 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐... 회사에서요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<Seony> 수백만원짜리 쓰는건 돈 많이 투자하는 거였군요...
<Seony> 지금 사무실에서 쓰는게 시스코 카탈리스트 4948이거든요..
<ihavnoth> 랜케이블 툴도 없어요
<ihavnoth> 외부업체랑 계약해서
<ihavnoth> 뭐하나 할려면 거기 불러야해서...
<Seony> 4948 가격 많이 떨어졌네요
<ihavnoth> 포트하나 뽑는일도 그 업체 불러야해요
<ihavnoth> 얼마에요?
<Seony> 지금은 $2,700 에요
<Seony> 작년만 해도 $7,000 넘었는데..
<Seony> 아... 2700이 아니네요
<Seony> 6250이네요
<ihavnoth> 아직 NIC가 1000baseT/Full용이네요
<ihavnoth> 10G 대중화 되지는 않는 시대인거 같네요 ^.^
<Seony> $6,250이면 달러당 천원 잡아도 600만원이 넘는다는 얘긴데,
<Seony> 근데 하긴 저희는 그럴만한게, 400명 이상을 컨트롤 해야하거든요..
<SunGyo> 서버에서 콘키를 리모트컴으로 땡길 수 있는줄은 몰랐는데, 땡겨놓으니 좋네요..
<ihavnoth> 전에 IDC에 10G 견적 뽑아달라고 했던 기억이 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 10G 스위치 두대 사서 설치했고,
<Seony> 지금 시스코 스위치 1대 더 들여올려고 계획 중이에요
<Seony> 그건 더 무식한 기계...
<Seony> 대충 스위치만 $15,000 정도 하거든요
<Seony> 일반 RJ-45는 꼽히지도 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 자동차 한대가 사무실로 들어오네요~
<Seony> CX4 케이블 같은 것만 꼽혀요
<Seony> 네 글쵸 차 한대값 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 서버 부팅 없이 fstab에서 스왑 걸어도 되나요?
<SunGyo> 서버 메모리가 500메가인데, vnc로 들어가 파이어폭스를 띄우면 메모리가 가득차서 자구 멈추네요.
<Seony> mkswap 명령어로 하시면 됩니다.
<ihavnoth> 서버를 너무 괴롭히시는거아니에요 ^.^
<SunGyo> 네.....ㅠ.ㅠ 이따금식 웹 어플리케이션을 설정해주려면 서버 내에서 브라우져를 구동해야 할 때가 있다보니 이리 되네요.
<drake_kr> 으케
<drake_kr> 아
<SunGyo> 서버가 또 얼었네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SunGyo> 꺼버리고 메모리 적당한걸 찾아서 끼워버릴까요?
<ihavnoth> 메모리가 500M이면 Xorg를 지워버리셔야할꺼같아요
<SunGyo> 그럼 왠지 귀찮아질꺼 같아서요....(  _ _)
<Seony> 웹은 lynx로 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 아니면 blackbox같은 좀 가벼운 놈에다가
<ihavnoth> 터미널은 eterm
<ihavnoth> 브라우져는 거 머시냐.. 가벼운거 이름이 생각 안나네요 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 경우에 따라 자바스크립트를 사용하는 경우에는 lynx에서 보이지가 않더라구요
<ihavnoth> epiphany-browser 이거군요
<ihavnoth> 이게 좀 가벼울꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 그놈 터미널도 메모리 무지 먹으니
<drake_> 음
<ihavnoth> 어제 술마시고 정신없어서 NC경기를 못봤는데
<ihavnoth> 4:5로 졌군요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 그놈설치했슴다
<drake_kr> chicken:
<drake_kr> 엑스챗 설치할까..
<SunGyo> 헐. 메모리를 끼우고 컴터를 키니 부팅이 안되네요?!
<SunGyo> 메모리가 나간게 있나보네요. 다시 서버로 ==3
<drake_xc> 아 이게 좋앙
<drake_xc> 아 폰트 맘에 안드넹
<chicken> 출그닝.
<drake_kr> 아맞다
<drake_kr> 오늘 사당에서 벙개 한대요
<drake_kr> Seony, 미디어플레이어 뭐 쓰세요?
<SunGyo> drake_kr , 사당 어디서 모이세요?
<ihavnoth> 이영돈PD가 채널A를 떠날꺼 같네요
<drake_kr> 일단 사당이란것만..
<ihavnoth> 먹거리X파일이 사라지지 않았으면 좋겠네요
<drake_kr> 대충 역근처겠죠
<SunGyo> 램을 1기가로 업그래이드해주고 왓슴돠....
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 1기가
<Seony> drake_kr: 리눅스에서는 그냥 토템 써요.
<SunGyo> 사당이 대학교 다니던 근처이거든요
<drake_kr> 오 토템..
<SunGyo> 왠지 이곳에 미디어플레이어 cli상에서 구현하시는 분들 계실거 같아요.
<ihavnoth> 사당 근처 대학이면 낙성대>>>>>
<drake_kr> 기본플레이어구나..
<SunGyo> 총신대요
<drake_kr> 성감대요?
<ihavnoth> 아~
<ihavnoth> 신학대학이죠?
<SunGyo> 네
<ihavnoth> 몇번 가봤어요 그 언덕!.!
<ihavnoth> 고개 이름은 모르겠네요
<SunGyo> 헐. 램을 500메가에서 1기가로 올려줬는데, 키고나니 램이 40%를 점유하고 있네요?
<SunGyo> 이전까지  어떻게 사용햇는지....
<drake_kr> 현재 그놈 버전이 뭔지 아는 방법이 뭐죠
<ihavnoth> SunGyo: 그게 캐쉬로 많이 쓸꺼에요 free -m으로 보세요
<ihavnoth> $ free -m
<ihavnoth>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ihavnoth> Mem:         15996      12870       3126          0       4206       5229
<drake_kr> gnome-shell --version이구낭..
<drake_kr> 3.10이네
<SunGyo>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<SunGyo> Mem:          1002        917         85          0         25        304
<SunGyo> -/+ buffers/cache:        587        415
<SunGyo> Swap:            0          0          0
<ihavnoth> 그건 그놈 쉘 버전 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 음, 그니까요
<drake_kr> 3.12 나왔다고는 하는데
<chicken> 양재가 아니고 사당이었나요 ?ㅅ?
<SunGyo> 원래 장고 서버 돌릴 때 슈퍼유저 권한으로 해줘야하나요?
<SunGyo> 음..질문을 하고 보니 이상하네요.
<Seony> 일반유저로 가능합니다
<SunGyo> sudo python manage.py runserver
<drake_kr> 내가 듣기론 사당인데
<SunGyo> 일반유저로 하니 에러를 뱉어니고...슈퍼유저로 하니 잘 돌아가서요
<drake_kr> 음 힌팅을 none으로 하니까 나눔고딕 짤리는 문제 없어졌네
<drake_kr> 뭐지
<Seony> 그럼 아마 내부 코드 중에서 뭔가 수퍼유저의 권한이 필요한게 있었는갑네요
<SunGyo> snowy라고, 루비와 장고로 돌리는 톰보이 서버인데.... 그놈 개발자들이 쫌 친절하게 적어주면 좋으련만, 그렇치가 못하네요.
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 루비+장고요?
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 네
<SunGyo> 안되나요?
<SunGyo> 대부분 장고로 이루어진거 같아요
<Seony> 안되는건 아닌데, 특이해서요
<drake_kr> .... 앙숙끼리 붙여놨네..
<SunGyo> 음. 루비도 본거 같은데...대부분 장고인거 같아요
<SunGyo> 아, 그런가요?
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 개인적으로는 루비 별로 안좋아해요
<SunGyo> 그리고 보니 장고만 설치한거 같네요. '-' 루비는 아닌거 같기도 해요.
<SunGyo> (헛!!)
<SunGyo> 루비는 친해지고 싶어도 열어보면 외계어같더라구요..
<Seony> 뭔가 문제를 해결하려고 하는데, 루비 관련 프로그램을 설치해야한다고 하면 그냥 안합니다 ㅋ
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> rake가 뭐시긴가 아주 사람 짜증나게 만들고,
<Seony> gem인지 쨈인지 하는 것도 그렇고...
<Seony> 버전간 호환성이 없다는건 상식적으로 납득이 안가고,
<Seony> 뭔 rake 관련 패키지 설치하는데 gcc가 컴파일을 하질 않나,
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 아 루비..어려워요
<Seony> 1.9용 앱인데 1.8 설치했다가, 서버 갈아엎고 다시 시작하고...
<chicken> 파이선하고 장고도 아니고 루비하고 장고라니 ...
<chicken> 휴먼이 잘못했네
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Projects/Snowy?action=show&redirect=Snowy
<Seony> 오죽 파이썬만으로 해결이 안됐으면 루비를 썼을까요
<drake_kr> 암튼
<chicken> 파이썬으로 해결이 될텐데 ...
<Seony> 설치 매뉴얼에 루비는 안보이는데요
<drake_kr> 그나저나 오늘 7시 사당역
<SunGyo> 네.제가 잘못 읽은거 같아요
<drake_kr> 오실분은 오시고요
<SunGyo> 아마 돌아다니는 글을 보면서 루비라는 키워드를 보고선 그렇게 생각한거 같더라구요. 생각해보니 설치 과정중에서 루비는 없었어요
<chicken> 사당역이네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<Seony> chicken, 혹시 맥에서 tmux 쓰세요?
<chicken> 아뇨 이름만 들어보고 쓴적이 없어요 (-0-)
<Seony> 음... 맥이 은근히 짜증나는게, 터미널에서 잘 안되는게 너무 많아요
<SunGyo> 램이 널널하니 마음도 널널한데요 '-'
<Seony> 터미널 내용을 복사해서 붙이려는데 뭐가 문제인지 작동이 안되네요..
<chicken> 헐 ..
<chicken> 그냥 Command + C,V 아닌가요?
<chicken> 왜 안되지 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<Seony> tmux 내에서요
<chicken> 끙 ...
<SunGyo> 만약에 장고에 파이썬으로 웹을 구현한다고 할 경우, 위지윅 에디터 같은건 어떤 식으로 구현할 수 있을까요?
<Seony> 구글링해보니까, 루비로 만들어진 무슨 rake 관련 프로그램을 설치하라길래 때려쳤어요
<chicken> 혹시 바인딩 키 충돌이라거나 ...
<chicken> 그지같군요 -ㅠ-
<Seony> 그래봐야 스페이스바랑 엔터키인데요
<chicken> 휴먼탓.
<Seony> 터미널만큼은 우분투 기본 터미널 따라갈게 없는거 같아요
<Seony> 폰트, 색깔 다 맘에 들어요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 메모리를 좀 많이 먹죠 ^.^
<Seony> 괜찮아요.  제 사무실 컴은 램이 64기가거든요 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> ^.^
<SunGyo> 거기에 운영체제 올려도 되겠는데요
<drake_kr> 메모리 신경쓰이시면..
<drake_kr> 크런치뱅
<Seony> SunGyo: 안그래도 클라우드 시스템을 통째로 구축해서 테스팅해요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 크런치뱅이 터미널 이름인가요?
<chicken> 64기가면 요새는 데스크톱!
<SunGyo> 크런치뱅이 좀 좋더라구요.....노트북에 올려쓰는데, 맘에 들어요
<drake_kr> 배포판이요
<chicken> 128기가 워크스테이션 ...
<Seony> 크런치뱅은 배포판 이름이에요
<Seony> 아주 가벼운 배포판..
<chicken> 256~512기가가 서버
<drake_kr> 램이 8메가여도 잘 돌아요
<chicken> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 크런치뱅은 기본 터미널이 뭔데요?
<SunGyo> 빌딩속도 겁나 빠르겠는데요?
<drake_kr> 8기가가 아니고 8메가..
<chicken> 메가 ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 뿜었 ..
<SunGyo> 8메가에서 크런치뱅이 가능한가요? 순정으로요?
<Seony> SunGyo: 컴파일은 안해봐서 잘 모르겠어요.  하는 일이 클라우드 구축하는거라, 사실 스토리지 속도가 더 중요하죠..
<SunGyo> 장고가 좀 이쁘긴 이쁜거 같아요
<Seony> 장고는 그냥 프레임웍이잖아요
<Seony> 혹시 프레임웍의 구조가 예쁘다고 하시는 것!
<SunGyo> 네
<Seony> 근데, 의외로 장고 무거워서 안쓴다는 분들도 많아요
<SunGyo> 그런가요?
<Seony> 더 가벼운 프레임웍이 2-3개 더 있거든요
<SunGyo> (솔깃...)
<Seony> SunGyo: 힌트 하나 드리자면, flask로 검색해보세요
<Seony> 상당히 가볍다는데, 저는 안써봐서 잘 모르겠어요
<SunGyo> 파이썬 프레임웍이네요?
<Seony> 네.  파이썬 얘기 중이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://mcchae.egloos.com/11064660  이것도 참고해보세요
<SunGyo> 세상에 전 장고만 있는줄 알았는데요 '-'
<Seony> 컴 전공하는 사람들이나 관심갖죠 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 음. 피라미드는 본거 같아요
<SunGyo> 궁금한게 있는데  WSGI가 뭘말하는거에요?
<Seony> 쉽게 설명하자면, 프로그램을 서버랑 연결시켜주는 거에요
<Seony> 예를 들어 파이썬 웹프레임웍으로 만든 앱을 유저가 웹으로 접속하면, wsgi가 관련 파이썬 파일을 실행해서 결과를 갖다주는거죠...
<Seony> 장고로 프로그램 만들고, 그걸 자체 내장 서버로 운영하면 실행이야 가능하겠지만, 실제로 그렇게 하면 잘 죽거든요
<Seony> 그래서, 내장 서버는 그냥 테스팅 용도로만 쓰고, 실제 서비스는 아파치 웹서버랑 연동을 시켜요
<Seony> 이때 아파치에 wsgi를 붙여야죠
<SunGyo> 아.
<SunGyo> 그래서 snowy에서도 wsgi적용해야 하는거였군요
<Seony> 네 아파치로 하려면요.
<SunGyo> 어쩐지 외부 웹에서는 접속이 안되길래요...( _ _)
<Seony> 그건, 포트를 열어주면 되겠죠
<Seony> 장고에서 보통 테스팅 용으로 8000번 쓰잖아요
<SunGyo> 네
<SunGyo> 로컬:8000
<Seony> localhost:8000이니까 당연히 안열리죠
<Seony> 그건 로컬에서만 접속을 받겠다는 의미니깐요
<Seony> 아마 *:8000 인가, 그냥 포트번호만 적던가 그럴 거에요
<Seony> 그렇게 하고, 공유기에서 포트를 포워딩 시켜주면 외부에서도 접속은 가능해요
<SunGyo> 아.....그러니까
<SunGyo> 옆에 컴퓨터에서 서버 아이피:8000을 때리면 오픈이 안되고
<SunGyo> 자체 서버내에서 로컬:8000때리며 열려요
<Seony> 네.  장고 runserver 할 때 localhost:8000이라고 실행했으면 그렇죠
<SunGyo> 실행시에는 그냥 뤈서버만 주는데...포트지정하는 부분이 있나보네요.
<Seony> 네  주소, 포트 둘다 지정할 수 있어요
<SunGyo> 그거랑 wsgi를 통해 아파치랑 연결하는거랑 무슨 차이인거죠?
<Seony> 아까 설명드린대로, 내장 서버가 잘 죽는대요
<SunGyo> 아.
<chicken> 내장 서버가 안죽게 하는 방법이 있긴 한데
<chicken> 차라리 아파치로 쓰는게 나아요 ㅇ
<razGon_web> SunGyo: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 결국은 서버시장으로? ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 네
<SunGyo> 음.
<SunGyo> 아직 스타트업도 안햇어요
<SunGyo> 끄아!
<SunGyo> 톰보이 서버를 드디어 가지게 되었어요...ㅠ.ㅠ
<SunGyo> 이제 매번 마운트때문에 고민안해도 되요. 아...감격스러운데요
<razGon_web> 제가 말씀드린데로 다용도로 사용되는 서버의 구현을 고민하시면 될겁니다. ㅋ
<razGon_web> 전체 시스템을 가벼운 것으로 한다면 가격도 괜찮을거에요.
<SunGyo> 일단은 ERP랑은 분리해서 생각하려구요
<razGon_web> 예
<SunGyo> 하지만 요즘 교회도....자체 서버 구현이 많이들 요구되더라구요
<SunGyo> 파일 스토리지같이 업무진행과 관련해서요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 구형컴퓨터는 버리는게 나은듯
<chicken> 저주세용 'ㅅ'/
<drake_kr> 갖다 뭐하게
<drake_kr> 펜티엄3를
<chicken> 컴파일 ?ㅅ? ...
<chicken> 클러스터링 하는덴 문제 없을거 같은데 'ㅅ'
<drake_kr> 라즈베리파이로 컴파일하는게 더 빠르겠다
<chicken> 메모리가 있자나유 'ㅅ'/
<chicken> 아 하드가 병신이구나 (먼산)
<drake_kr> 메모리 256 가지고 뭐하게
<drake_kr> 다행히 256메가네 키로 아니네
<drake_kr> 이야
<chicken> 640키로보단 낫 ...
<chicken> (응?)
<chicken> 386이 아니라 펜티엄 3네요 다행
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 맨처음 접한 컴퓨터의 메모리가 128kb였었지..
<chicken> ATMega 128도 ...
<chicken> 16MHz에 128KB 스토리지(?) ...
<SunGyo> 서버가 진짜 잘 죽네요..
<drake_kr> 음.. 3.26MHz에 64kB 메인메모리 64kB 그래픽메모리 720kB 스토리지
<drake_kr> 그때 16kB짜리 롬에 OS가 뙇
<drake_kr> 요샌 헬로월드가 10메가
<drake_kr> 시발
<SunGyo> 10메가
<SunGyo> 헤울~로~오~우우~워~~러~~어어얼~~~드으으으~~~!
<SunGyo> 램을 올려도 서버가 뻗네요
<chicken> 요샌 헬로월드를 OpenGL로 찍나요 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ 10메가라닠
<SunGyo> 너무 괴롭혔나....( _ _)
<SunGyo> 정말로 세계를 향하여 Hellow를 시전할 기세인데요
<drake_kr> 음, 전 그냥 apm정도만 써도 돼서..
<SunGyo> 잡다한걸 다 하다보니 저리 되나봐요
<SunGyo> 분리할까....( _ _)
<drake_kr> 4년 전쯤 32메가 램 달려있는 셀러론에다가 우분투서버 돌려본적 있네요
<SunGyo> 집에 굴러다니는 '구형'데탑들이 두대나 있는데..그렇게 활용하다가는 전기세가 남아지 않겠쬬?
<SunGyo> 4년전에 32메가 램이 달려있는 컴이 있다니 놀라워요
<drake_kr> 차라리 넷북을..
<drake_kr> 들어는보셨나요 센스630
<drake_kr> 고딩때 번돈으로 샀던 제인생 최초의 컬러노트북
<SunGyo> 아.....
<drake_kr> 4년전 맞네요 http://digitalangelmaster.wordpress.com/2010/05/16/%EC%98%A4%EB%9E%98%EB%90%9C-%EB%85%B8%ED%8A%B8%EB%B6%81%EC%97%90-%EB%A6%AC%EB%88%85%EC%8A%A4-%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98/
<SunGyo> 랭이 64!
<SunGyo> 하드가 5!
<drake_kr> 아 64메가네요
<drake_kr> 암튼 젠투도 이제 32메가 이상의 메모리를 요구하더라구요
<SunGyo> 램 450에 인텔 펜티엄 3 모바일 싱글 코어를 쓰는 저는 부유했어요...
<drake_kr> chicken, 그놈 3.10 후짐여?
<chicken> http://wiki.gentoo-kr.org/index.php?title=Trans:GentooAmd64Handbook2013-1-2
<chicken> 3.10은 마루타 버전이라 3.12 쓰시는게 좋을거예요 'ㅅ'
<chicken> 3.12가 과도기고 3.14쯤 안정화 될듯.
<chicken> 근데 그놈 재단에 돈이 없어서 ㄱ- ...............
<SunGyo> 아아악!! 서버가 정말 얼었네요 부팅...===3
<drake_kr> 아 그러고보니
<drake_kr> AVR에서 우분투 돌린 새끼도 있어요
<drake_kr> 부팅 4시간이던가
<SunGyo> avr????
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm0POwEtiqE 찾았당
<SunGyo> 기판을 짜서 하네요?
<chicken> 저거 쓰다가 진짜 암걸리겠네욬ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> Seony: 장고가 시피유를 많이 먹긴 먹나봐요. 리모트컴에서 톰보이 쪽지 싱크를 걸었더니 서버 시피유가 쭈욱 올라가서 내려오질 ㅇ낳네요..
<drake_kr> '된다' 정도만 보여주는듯
<SunGyo> 동기화 실패해서 꺼졌는데 아파치 시피유 점유율은 떨어지질 않네요.
<chicken> 보다가 암걸릴까봐 창 OFF
<SunGyo> 못쓰겠는데요....( _ _)
 * chicken 덜덜덜 
<SunGyo> 옷 닭이 떠는군요.
<drake_kr> 역시 양덝들은 대단함
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 생각해보니 예전엔 dir만 해도..
<drake_kr> 10초 이상 걸렸었구나..
<SunGyo> 우분투 12.04에 있는 피진에다가 페이스북을 등록을 했는데, 유니티에서 검색을 하면 페이스북 내용들이 함께 검색이  되네요.
<chicken> 양덝은 날아다니기도 한다는.
<chicken> ~(-ㅅ-)~
<drake_kr> .... 그래도 24MHz로 오바클릭 했구나..
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 부팅에 3시간
<drake_kr> 암걸림
<SunGyo> 가령 유니티에서 'd'를 누르면, 동영랑란에 Seong-ho Cho님이 올리신 앵무새가 파이널파타지 BGM을 노래하는 페이지가 함께 검색이 되요.
<SunGyo> chicken : 그 검은 통에 담긴게 콜라가 아니고 뭐였어요....?
<SunGyo> 저는 좀 쉬러 가보겠습니다.....
<drake_kr> 굴림체 좋군
<chicken> 흠
<chicken> 왜 갑자기 무선 인터넷이 -ㅅ- ...
<drake_kr> helloworldquiz.com 이거 나 700점밖에..
<drake_kr> chicken, 사당 몇번출구서봄?
<chicken> 글게요 ...
<chicken> 저도 못들었는데 _-_
<drake_kr> 일단 우린 5번서 봅시다
<chicken> 고기집은 11번 출구쪽이고
<chicken> 술집은 5-6번이요
<ihavnoth> 술마시는 날이에요?
<drake_kr> 술마시는 날인지는 잘 모르겠구요 술마시쟤요
<chicken> exit
<chicken> 헐...
<drake_kr> 저는 이만 약속장소로
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<SunGyo> 네 안녕하세요~
<SunGyo> http://goo.gl/TfB4Nh  혹시 읽어보셨나요?
<ihavnoth> 댓글에 글 지워달라는 요청이 있네요
<SunGyo> 네.
<ihavnoth> 한류를 Hallyu로 표기하기 시작하네요
<SunGyo> Hallyu로 많이 읽은거 같앗요.
<SunGyo> 같아요
<ihavnoth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uFr1UlN9vU
<ihavnoth> DJ Masa 유명한 사람인가보군요^.^
<ihavnoth> 정성이 대단하네요 노래 80곡을 하나로..
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<SunGyo> autowiz__ 꾸벅...
<autowiz__> 감사합니다.
<SunGyo> 헛^^;;;;;
<SunGyo> 네.
<drake_kr> 아아아아
<DarkCircle> ~(_~_)~
<razGon_web> Hello world?!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, 닉이 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이글 아주 잘쓴거 같네요.  http://gesomoon.com/Ver2/board/view.php?tableName=comm_broad2&bIdx=152286&page=1&searchType=&searchText=
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 피터님 하이요
<ipeter> 연휴 잘 보내시나요?
<Work^Seony> 어쩐지 조용하다 했더니, 오늘 휴일이었군요
<AutoWiZ> ㅋㅋㅋ 5월 2일 출근했습니다.
<ipeter> 회사마다 틀린데, 저희 회사는 그냥 샌드위치 휴일이라서 2일날 놀기로 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 또라이 질량보존의 법칙 만화 그린 사람 홈피에 재밌는 얘기 많네요
<Work^Seony> IT 3대 막장도 있고..
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-02
<razGon_web> 리하이요.
<razGon_web> 다들 놀러가시고 조용....
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: Aloha~!
<Work^Seony> 집에 계세요?
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 전 출근했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 휴일날 일하시니 스트레스 받으시겠군요...
<ihavnoth> 오늘 휴일 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 마찬가지요.
<razGon_web> 내일까지는요.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 어제가 휴일이군요
<Work^Seony> http://www.emptydream.net/3469  재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 어제는 휴일이 아닙니다.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그러면 다들 왜 오늘 놀러갔냐고 하시는 거에요?
<readytoact_T420> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T420> -_-
<readytoact_T420> 아 힘들어
<readytoact_T420> 이거 모니터 두개로
<readytoact_T420> 창을 효과적으로 쓰는 방법 없나요
<readytoact_T420> -_-..  귀찮네
<readytoact_T420> 보통 창을 6-7개씩 열고 작업하는데
<Work^Seony> 어떤 작업이냐에 따라 다르겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 터미널 & 브라우저 & 메신저 & 노트
<readytoact_T420> 아.. sftp는 그냥 노틸러스로 붙으니까
<Work^Seony> 저는 터미널은 한 모니터에 전체로 띄워놓고, byobu나 tmux로 창을 분할해서 쓰구요,
<Work^Seony> 다른 모니터에는 웹브라우저 조금, 메신저 조그맣게, 노트 조그맣게
<Work^Seony> 이런 식으로 써요
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 아
<readytoact_T420> 병풍은
<readytoact_T420> 써볼라 했는데
<readytoact_T420> -_-
<Work^Seony> 전 데탑 화면 넘어다니는거 무지 싫어하거든요... 그래서 최대한 한 화면에 전부 보여야되요
<readytoact_T420> tmux는 단축키가 잘 안먹어서
<readytoact_T420> 제가 잘 못하는건지
<Work^Seony> 병풍은 스크린 단축키가 먹잖아요
<readytoact_T420> 병풍 안써봐서
<Work^Seony> 병풍 편해요
<readytoact_T420> 아.. 터미네이터가 있지
<Work^Seony> 펑션키로만 다 되니까...
<readytoact_T420> 리눅스에
<readytoact_T420> 터미네이터라고 터미널 분할해 주는 놈이 있긴해요
<Work^Seony> 분할만요?
<readytoact_T420> 일단 제가 써본건
<readytoact_T420> 분할이랑 그룹핑
<Work^Seony> 병풍에서는, shift+f2나 ctrl+f2로 분할해요
<Work^Seony> 분할된 창은 shift+f3으로 넘어다니구요
<readytoact_T420> dk
<readytoact_T420> 아.. 제가 창이 모자른 이유가
<readytoact_T420> 가상머신도 돌려서 그런가봐요
<Work^Seony> 스크린은 한 번 분할하면 그게 다른 스크린에서도 유지가 되는데 그게 좀 저는 불편한거 같더라구요
<readytoact_T420> 가상 머신 안에서도 쓰는 창이 많으니
<Work^Seony> 근데 병풍이나 tmux는 분할된 창은 그 탭에서만 유지되는거라, 많이 편해요
<Work^Seony> 해당 탭마다 이름을 달아줘서, 펑션키로 넘어다니면 편하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 우분투 서버 에디션에는 병풍 기본장착 되어있죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 병풍은
<readytoact_T420> CLI모드에서도 작동하나요?
<Work^Seony> gui도 있었나요?
<Work^Seony> gui는 없어요
<Work^Seony> 서버관리용으로는 딱 좋아요.  콘솔이나 터미널로 잘 되서...
<readytoact_T420> dk
<readytoact_T420> 아.. 저도 병풍 함 써봐야겠군요
<readytoact_T420> -0-
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요 !_!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T420> Work^Seony: 간단하게 펑션키나 옵션 좀 알려주세요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네  병풍이 펑션키랑 shift 정도만 알면 되서...
<Work^Seony> f2: 새 탭
<Work^Seony> f3: 이전 탭
<Work^Seony> f4: 다음 탭
<readytoact_T420> 워머나~ ㅋㅋ 이 촌스런 화면
<Work^Seony> f5는 알림창 리프레쉬라네요.  안써봤어요
<Work^Seony> 잉 촌스러운가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나름 괜찮은데
<readytoact_T420> 아
<readytoact_T420> 아랫쪽에 나오는 텍스트 음영들이
<readytoact_T420> 향수를 불러일으키는 색깔들 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 전에는 뭐 쓰셨어요?
<readytoact_T420> -_- 그냥 터미네이터 쓰다가
<readytoact_T420> 전 ssh를 많이 써서
<readytoact_T420> 터미널 열어 쓰다가
<readytoact_T420> 최근에 크롬 앱으로
<readytoact_T420> 썼거든요
<Work^Seony> 저는 맥에서 tmux가 작동이 잘 안되서 지금 screen 주력으로 쓰려고 연습 중이거든요
<readytoact_T420> 크롬에 달린 SSH는 간편해서 좋은데
<readytoact_T420> -_- 아 이놈이 인증키가 바뀌면 반영이 안되서
<readytoact_T420> 접근을 못해요.
<Work^Seony> 암튼 병풍, f6은 빠져나오기, f7은 버퍼 스크롤, f8은 탭 이름짓기...
<Work^Seony> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Byobu
<readytoact_T420> 스크린은 어떤가요 써니님
<Work^Seony> tmux보다 더 나은거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 설정파일 잘만지면 병풍처럼 만들 수 있겠던데요
<readytoact_T420> 음 그럼
<readytoact_T420> 병풍 > screen > tmux 인가요 ?
<Work^Seony> 지금 어느정도 비슷하게 흉내는 내게 했거든요
<Work^Seony> 음... 개인적인 의견으로는, 환경만 되면 병풍이 제일 좋은거 같아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 병풍이라 이름 잘지었네요.
<Work^Seony> 병풍이 맥에서 잘 안되거든요...
<Work^Seony> LYUSO_THINK, 네.  Byobu라고, 일본어인데 캐노니컬에서 만든 앱이라는게... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 맥에서 "잘 안되"는게 아니라, 맥용 병풍이 없는 걸로 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> screen은 설정파일 대충 만들어놓은게 있는데 필요하신 분은 말씀하세요
<Work^Seony> 근데, screen은 화면을 분할해놓으면, 그게 다른 탭에도 똑같이 적용되는게 참 적응 안되더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 애플이 웬수네요
<LYUSO_THINK> Work^Seony, 신기하네요 일본어인데 캐노니컬산이라....
<Work^Seony> 뭐, php의 수호신 같은 거죠...
<readytoact_T420> gjgjgj
<LYUSO_THINK> 하하 그렇네요
<Work^Seony> 일단 스크린은 좀 더 연구해서, 창 분할만 다른 탭에서 적용 안되게 하면,
<Work^Seony> 무조건 스크린 갈아탈거에요
<Work^Seony> 스크린+vim
<readytoact_T420> 흐흐흐
<Work^Seony> 진정한 서버관리자! ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 전 병풍을
<readytoact_T420> 써니님께 또 소개받고
<LYUSO_THINK> 파워라인도 적용하시고
<AutoWiZ> 병풍이 뭐에요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러면 되겠네요.
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, byobu
<AutoWiZ> 아 하
<Work^Seony> 병풍의 딱 한 가지 문제는, 병풍에서 다른 서버로 접속했는데 거기서 병풍을 열어버리면, 안에서 열린 병풍을 제어할 방법이 없단 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 크리티컬하네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 당연한 말이죠
<Work^Seony> 키바인딩이 겹치니깐요...
<Work^Seony> vim 파워라인 적용해봤는데, 뭐 그냥저냥 요란하기만 해서 뺐어요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> screen 으로 세셧 열어놓고 왔다갔다 하다가.
<AutoWiZ> ctrl + s 눌려버려서 시끕했습니다.
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, 스크린에서 창을 분할했을 때, 다른 탭에 분할한걸 적용하지 않으려면 어떻게 해야되요?
<AutoWiZ> 저도 그렇게 많이 안써봐서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 분할한게 다른 탭에도 분할되어있는거 안불편하세요? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 다른 탭에서 라는걸 어떤걸 말씀하시는건지
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, C-a c로 열었을 때요
<Work^Seony> 윈도우라고 하나요?
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 스크린을 실행하고 현재 화면에서 창을 수평분할하고,
<Work^Seony> C-a c로 다른 윈도우를 열면, 거기도 창이 분할되어있거든요...
<AutoWiZ> 그래요?
<AutoWiZ> 헐헐
<Work^Seony> 네.  저만 그런건가요? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 현상은 그렇네요.
<AutoWiZ> 화면을 나누는게 우선이고
<AutoWiZ> ctrl + a , c 는 display 를 새로 여는게 아니라
<readytoact_T420> 오 스크린에 대한 심오한 이야기들이
<AutoWiZ> 현재 스크린화면(탭 이라고 할까요) 에 새 쉘을 여는거 뿐이군요.
<AutoWiZ> 디스플레이를 옮겨 다닐 수 있는 방법은
<AutoWiZ> 없을까 생각중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 tmux처럼 해당 윈도우에만 분할된 화면이 유지되길 바랬는데, 어렵네요
<AutoWiZ> 보통 터미널 쓰실때 cli console 에서 사용하시는게 많은세요? 아니면 gui 에 shell 로 쓰시는게 많으세요?
<AutoWiZ> 저는 그냥 gui 에서 쉘 정말 많이 띄워서 쓰거든요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 저는 개인적으로 gui 에서 띄웁니다....
<LYUSO_THINK> cli 로 넘길때는 전기가 모자랄때.....
<Work^Seony> 전 터미널은 하나만 열고, 병풍을 수십개로... ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 병풍이 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 복붙하기도 편하구요...
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, byobu
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 터미널에서 쳐보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 시퓨 정보 나오네요
<Work^Seony> screen처럼 화면 분할, 탭 생성 해주는 프로그램이에요
<Work^Seony> CLI 프로그램이라, 서버에서 작업할 때 좋죠
<ihavnoth> 네
<Work^Seony> 간단한 사용설명은 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Byobu
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 복잡하군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안복잡해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 펑션키 5-6개 정도만 알면 되요
<ihavnoth> ssh -X로 접속해서 전 gnome-terminal실행하거든요
<Work^Seony> 네 그러니까 병풍은 gui 없는 곳에서 쓰기 좋은...
<ihavnoth> 네
<AutoWiZ> 화면 분할이 지맘대로군요 이건 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 병풍 같은 경우는, ssh 접속하면 바로 병풍이 나오게끔도 가능하죠
<AutoWiZ> 스크린이요. 다른 세션까지 같이 영향받네요 정말
<Work^Seony> 업데이트 알림도 가능하고,...
<ihavnoth> 저는 아직 쓸일이 없겠네요
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, 그쵸... 그래서 고민이에요
<ihavnoth> sudo nmap localhost 했는데 결과값이 안나오네요 헐~
<ihavnoth> 방화벽도 껐는데
<Work^Seony> 아무것두요?
<ihavnoth> 내 프롬프트 안뜨고 블락킹 당한것처럼 멈춰있네요
<Work^Seony> 로컬호스트인데 그러면 좀 이상하네요
<ihavnoth> 이제 되네요
<ihavnoth> 혼자 뭐한건지 알수가 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> localhost 를 dns 한테 보내서 번역할려고 한건 아닐까요?
<AutoWiZ> 아니면 포트를 많이 쓰고 있거나, 네트웍 드라이버 문제 일 지도.  여러번해서 계속 그런지 , 가끔그런지도 알아야 하구요.
<AutoWiZ> screen 좌우로 나누는건 없었나요?
<AutoWiZ> 전에 어느분이 우분투 오프 세미나 오셔서, 화려한 화면전환 하시면서
<AutoWiZ> 보여주셨던거 같은데
<AutoWiZ> 그때는 screen 이랑 비슷한 다른 프로그램이었던 걸가요
<AutoWiZ> 그때는 나중에 재 접속해도
<Work^Seony> 있어요
<AutoWiZ> 아 아닙니다. 화면분할 상태는 유지가 됐는지 어땠는지 기억이 안나네요
<Work^Seony> 수직분할
<Work^Seony> ctrl+|
<Work^Seony> screen이니까 상태는 유지가 되죠
<ihavnoth> system-config-printer에 네트워크 프린터 검색 중에 멈춤 현상이 있네요
<ihavnoth> cups만 써와서 몰랐었는데 누가 포럼에 글 올렸네요
<AutoWiZ> 피터님
<AutoWiZ> 읽어보시라고 할려고 했는데 , 어쩌면 피터님이 올리신걸지도 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네
<AutoWiZ> 프린터 검색중에 멈추는 현상이 있다고 합니다.
<ihavnoth> 아마 삼바 문제 같아요
<ihavnoth> 윈도우 네트웍이 가끔 저러니
<Work^Seony> 그거 삼바에서 아마 프린터 검색 끄셔야할 거에요
<AutoWiZ> vm 이 꽤 많은데 , ㅠㅠ 설명을 대충 붙여서 그런지. 언제 어디서 어떻게 뭐때문에 작업했던건지 기억이 안나네요.
<AutoWiZ> 몇개 안될때는 다 기억하고 있었는데 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그래서 저는 vm 메모하는데다 상세한 설명을...
<AutoWiZ> 그래야 할거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 아마 [global]에다 show add printer wizard=no하고 load printers=no 붙이시면 될듯 싶은데요
<ihavnoth> system-config-printer에 그런 옵션 넣는곳이 있나요?
<AutoWiZ> 삼바 설정?
<Work^Seony> 삼바 설정파일 안에요...
<ihavnoth> 그게
<ihavnoth> 삼바를 아직 안깔아서....
<ihavnoth> 아 깔려있네요 서비스가 안떠있던거군요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그러면 삼바가 아니겠네요
<ihavnoth> 역시 프린터 질문은 CUPS로 답변하는게 좋을것 같아요
<ihavnoth> 오래 기다리니 동작하긴 하는데 아주 오래 기다려야하는군요
<AutoWiZ> 음 그러니까 ihavenoth 님이 멈춤 증상이 있으신게 아니라 , 멈춤 증상이 있다는 글을 읽으셨다는거 같은데요
<ihavnoth> 네 글을 읽고 제가 지금 확인해본거죠
<AutoWiZ> 네~ ㅎ
<ihavnoth> http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26234
<ihavnoth> 칼라 레이저 프린터인가보군요
<ihavnoth> 2분 기다렸는데 안풀리네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 담배 피고 오면 풀릴려나
<ipeter> 우분투 다시 설치했는데 화면 끔 설정하고 잠금까지 설정했는데 로그인이 안되네요.
<AutoWiZ> 잠금? 계정잠금을 걸어버리신건 아니구요?
<ipeter> 비번을 입력해도 잘못된 패스워드라고 뜨고 사용자 전환을 해서 패스워드를 입력하면 그제서야 되네요.
<AutoWiZ> 으음
<ipeter> 설정에서 밝기와 잠금 들어가면 둘다 체크해줬거든요. 화면 끄기(5분) + 잠금 둘다요.
<ihavnoth> 이참에 gdm으로 이사오세요 ~.~
<ipeter> 근데 화면꺼진후 깨워서 비번 입력하게 되어있는 화면에 비번 입력하면 잘못된 패스워드라고 뜨네요.
<ipeter> 계정 전환하면 사용자는 그대로 제 이름이 뜨는데 그 화면에서 비번을 입력하면 그때는 되네요.
<ipeter> llllll
<ipeter> ;;;;;;
<ihavnoth> 두번째 입력해도 그러나요?
<ihavnoth> 잘못된 비번이라고 나온 후 다시 한번 입력해보셨어요?
<ipeter> 네. 부팅하고 처음 입력하는 비번 입력했는데 비번이 옳지 않다고 나오네요.
<ipeter> 그 후에도 또 입력해도 잘못된 비번이라고 뜨구요, 그리고나서 계정전환한 후에 비번 입력하면 거기서는 되네요.
<ihavnoth> 전 GDM 사용하는데 그런 경우는 없었어요
<jarfile> 우분투 14 깔았는데
<jarfile> 그래픽 드라이브 설치 하려고 하거든요 lspci | grep nv 명령어로 그래픽 확인 하려고 명령어를 날렸는데 아무런 반응이 없습니다.
<jarfile> 어떻게 해야 됩니까?
<Work^Seony> grep -i nv 해보시면요?
<jarfile> 역시 반응이 없습니다
<jarfile> nv 가 엔비디아 말하는거 아닙니까?
<Work^Seony> lspci치면 nv라고 나오지 않고 NVIDIA라고 낭화요
<Work^Seony> 나와요
<Work^Seony> 83:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106GL [Quadro K4000] (rev a1)
<Work^Seony> 83:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)
<Work^Seony> 84:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106GL [Quadro K4000] (rev a1)
<Work^Seony> 84:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)
<jarfile> 네 저도 저 문구을 보고 싶은데 아무런 반응이 없네요
<jarfile> 아... 와우 하고 잡다
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇다면 그래픽카드가 제대로 인식이 안된다는 소리일수도...
<jarfile> 아 그래픽 드라이브 설치 하려고 하는데 현재 노트북이 무슨 드라이버 쓰는지을 몰라서요.
<jarfile> 외국에서 사온거라 스팩도 찿아 봐도 없더군요
<Work^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ 그런거라면 nv로 검색하지 말고 그냥 lspci를 해보셔야죠...
<Work^Seony> 뭘 쓰는지 모르는데 엔비디아로 검색을 하신다니.. ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> VGA compatible controller : INtel Corportation 2nd Generation core Processor Family Integrated Graphics controller (re 09)
<jarfile> 이건 어떤 그래픽 카드 인가여?
<jarfile> rev 09
<Work^Seony> 인텔 내장 칩셋이요
<jarfile> VGA 은 저거 하나밖에 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth,  저번에 yubikey 관심있다고 하셨죠?
<Work^Seony> 오토위즈님이었나...
<ihavnoth> 저 아닌가봐요 그게 뭔지 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ 님이었나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 졸렸 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 써니옹 퇴근하셨겠근영
<chicken> 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 네
<chicken> 부럽 ...
<chicken> 점심때 퇴근하고(!) (응?)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> 전
<jarfile> 전
<jarfile> 와우가 설치가 앙대여
<jarfile> ㅠㅠ 아.. 와우 하고 잡다
<Seony> 와우 아직도 많이들 하시나보네요
<jarfile> 젠장 왜 리눅스에 와우는 힘들게 돌지
<ihavnoth> 리눅스는 야동보는데 최적화 돼 있어서 그럴꺼에요...
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 음... 야동은 웹하드에서 다운이 안되던데염
<ihavnoth> 다운받다 끊어진 것들도 잘 재생하더라고요
<ihavnoth> http://newstapa.tistory.com/874
<ihavnoth> 이거 잘 만들었네요
<Seony> 아 덴장 맥용 tmux에서는 스크롤 버퍼에서 복붙이 안되네요... 애플 진짜 짱나네요
<ihavnoth> 저런것도 멋진거 같아요 영상과 자막처리로 멋지게 편집하는거
<ihavnoth> 저도 저런거 만들어보고 싶네요 우분투14.04 5분 소개~
<jarfile> 맥 샀다가 안쓴다닌깐여 저는
<jarfile> 집에 그냥 고대로 있어요
<ihavnoth> 일주일째 파워오프를 못하고 있어요 이번주 넘기면 안되는데
<Seony> 저는 그냥 오래 써오고있긴 한데... 그동안 사놓은 앱이 너무 많아서 못버리고 있어요
<jarfile> 계정좀....ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 5대 인증 꽉 차서요 ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> 설치된 프로그램을 삭제 하려면 sudo dpkg -r 패키지명이잖아요
<ihavnoth> 전 sudo apt-get purge를 써요
<Seony> 저도 purge
<jarfile> 근데 패키지명을 모르는 상태이고 설치된 프로그램을 찿아서 설치 하려면 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<jarfile> 설치제거
<Seony> dpkg -l로 찾아아죠ㅕ
<jarfile> 헐
<ihavnoth> 가끔 재수 좋으면 명령어 치면(설치안돼있는)
<ihavnoth> 패키지명을 알려줄때도 있어요
<ihavnoth> $ mc
<ihavnoth> 'mc' 프로그램은 현재 설치되어 있지 않습니다.  다음을 입력하여 이를 설치할 수 있습니다:
<ihavnoth> sudo apt-get install mc
<Seony> 근데 보통은 패키지명=명령어 잖아요
<jarfile> dma...
<jarfile> aix 는 설치된거 정리되서 나오던데
<jarfile> super 키가 탭키 인가요?
<ihavnoth> softeware-center, aptitude
<ihavnoth> dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<ihavnoth> 윈도우 키일꺼에요
<ihavnoth> xev로 확인 하실 수 있습니다
<jarfile> 넹
<ihavnoth> 미친 해경이 예산없어서 장비 못샀다더니 골프장 짓는데 140억 썼다는군요
<readytoact_T420> http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=free&divpage=5130&no=31022677
<readytoact_T420> 허허
<readytoact_T420> -_-.. 우..웃자고..
<jarfile> -,.-
<ihavnoth> http://youtu.be/yUeNVsuYH9I
<ihavnoth> 끝장이네요
<jarfile> 아.. 네트 워크 잘하시는 분 없으시나
<ihavnoth> 제가 대학생때 TCP/IP 한달 공부했어요
<jarfile> ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 전 아이피타임 공유기를 한달 팠습니다.
<ihavnoth> 전 wireshark도 100번 정도 실행해봤습니다
<readytoact_T420> 우오오오오
<readytoact_T420> 노쓰님 윈
<jarfile> 음... 전 와우 케릭터 만렙 입니다.
<readytoact_T420> 전 와이어샤크 실행하는 직원의 노트북을
<readytoact_T420> 맨날 봅니다 ;;
<ihavnoth> 전 디아블로 1-2-3 전부 만렙입니다~
<readytoact_T420> 제 옆자리엔 디아3 만렙찍고 노는 여직원이 있습니다..
<ihavnoth> 사랑합니다~ 소개 부탁드립니다
<jarfile> 여직원이 아닌듯
<jarfile> 여장직원아님?
<readytoact_T420> -_- 무슨
<readytoact_T420> 방년 24세의 대학을 갓 졸업한 신예 기대주입니다.
<readytoact_T420> 지금은 난독화 지원으로 외근중
<ihavnoth> 오~
<ihavnoth> 배나온 아저씨 용서 되냐고 물어봐주세요
<readytoact_T420> 남친이 경찰입니다.
<ihavnoth> 헉
<ihavnoth> 헤어질때 다시 알려주세요~
<readytoact_T420> ihavnoth 아이디 하나 주면
<readytoact_T420> =3=3=3=3
<ihavnoth> 무슨 아이디요?
<jarfile> 포트는 16비트 정수 로 표현 되면 값은 0에서 65535 까지 지정
<jarfile> 이말에서 7777 8888 포트가 왜 16비트 정수 예요?
<readytoact_T420> 'ihavenoth'
<ihavnoth> 아 뒷조사 이야기 하신거군요?
<ihavnoth> 오타나서 괜찮습니다
<readytoact_T420> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> -0-.. 저를 취조한다면 노쓰님 MS골수 개발자라고
<readytoact_T420> 윈도 포럼가서 찾아보라 할게요
<ihavnoth> 감사합니다
<ihavnoth> jarfile: 16비트 정수라고 표현하기 보다는 16비트 정수로 표현할 수 있다 정도가 적당하지 않을까요?
<ihavnoth> 정수란 단어도 빼버리는게 낫겠네요
<chicken> 정수가 아니라 자연수가 맞을듯요 'ㅅ'
<chicken> 정수는 음수를 포함하는 개념이니
<chicken> 애초에 컴퓨터에는 자연수란 개념을 잘 안쓰고 음수가 자주 들어가는지라 "무부호 정수"라는 웃긴 말까지 있는데
<ipeter> 최상위 디렉토리에서
<ipeter> home
<ipeter> 디렉토리가 보이나요?
<ipeter> 치면요.
<ipeter> 보였는지 안보였는지 헷갈리네요.
<ipeter> 아 확인했습니다.
<jarfile> 아싸
<jarfile> 우분투14 에서 와우 돌렸다
<jarfile> 으흐흐흐
<SunGyo> 와우
<SunGyo> 와~~~~우~~~~~
<jarfile> 한글도 잘되네여 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 겁나 해야지 연휴때
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 연휴는 좋군요
<Markers> 휴가중이신가요
<readytoact_T420> dkgkgkgk
<readytoact_T420> 아하하
<readytoact_T420> -_- 머리가 터질것 같아요
<readytoact_T420> 무식이란 역시 ..
<SunGyo> readtoact_T420 머리맡에 '쿨러'를 달아놓으세요
<SunGyo> 두뇌 시피유 클럭이 오버되신거 같아요
<jarfile> 여러개 파일 한꺼번에 어떻게 지워요?
<jarfile> sudo rm -r include,text,etc
<jarfile> 이렇게 하닌깐 안되염 ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> rm -i A B C
<jarfile> 아...
<yemharc> 콤마 빼세요
<jarfile> 네
<SunGyo> 여러개의 파일...
<SunGyo> rm -rf *
<SunGyo> 후룩
<yemharc> *이라뇨
<yemharc>  /
<yemharc> (...먼산)
<jarfile> sudo rm -r a b c 로 끝냈습니돠
<SunGyo> 그 드립을 바로 치면 재미 없을거 같아서...( _ _)
<yemharc> 청소하는데 뭘 치울지 고민하는건 좋지 않아요
<yemharc> 그냥 다 치우는거죠
<yemharc> (...응?)
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 우분투에서 playonlinux 을 이용해서 와우을 설치해서 와우 로그인 접속 해서 화면 나오는 순간.. 몬스터 들이 막 달려 들었어요. 싸울때는 접속끊을수가 없음
<jarfile> 그래서 그 몬스터 들을 다 죽이고 로그 아웃 했는 데 뒤에서 팀장님이 이상황을 모두 보고 있었음
<SunGyo> 우분투에 날씨 어플을 띄우고 싶어서 이래저래 고민하다 stormcloud라는 3달러짜리 유료어플 결제를 해봤는데 괜찮네요. '-'
<jarfile> 난누구여긴어디?
<yemharc> Seony: 계십니까?
<jarfile> 들어 오세요
<ihavnoth> SunGyo: 유료는 별로일껄요
<ihavnoth> 무료도 많아서요
<SunGyo> ihavnoth: 무료중에 말 잘듣는 애가 없길래요...
<ihavnoth> SunGyo: 그럴때 무료 어플 소스를 받아서 살짝 수정해 보는게 묘미죠
<SunGyo> 콘키 날씨를 살려볼까 하다가 포기하고 그냥 결제 ==3
<ihavnoth> 전 그놈 쉘 확장에 있는거 그냥 쓰는데
<SunGyo> 모르겠어요..만만한 어플쏘스가 눈에 안띄더라구요
<ihavnoth> 날씨 어플에서 뭔가 특별한걸 해야하나요?
<SunGyo> 아뇨. 걍 3~4일치 앞에꺼만 잘 보여주면 되요. '-'
<ihavnoth> 제가 쓰는 기본 어플은 내일것만 나오는군요
<SunGyo> 어떤거 쓰세요?
<ihavnoth> 그놈 쉘에 기본으로 있는거요
<ihavnoth> 확장 중에
<yemharc> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/my-weather-indicator-version-066.html
<SunGyo> 3달러가 무상해지는데요....( " ")
<ihavnoth> 전 이거에요
<ihavnoth> 좀 간단한
<ihavnoth> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/613/weather/
<SunGyo> 아. 인디케이터
<ihavnoth> 화면 가리는걸 좋아하지 않아서 위젯류는 안써요
<jarfile> 어 그럼 우리 팀장님이 바로 앞에 있어서 제 화면을 가려요 우리 팀장님도 없애 주세요
<Seony> yemharc: 네
<jarfile> 감사합니다
<yemharc> vmware fusion 사용중인데 vmware tools가 설치가 안되네요
<SunGyo> 10.04 이후 콘키에 손을 안 데다 이틀전 서버 콘키를 땡겨서 신나게 가지고 놀아봤어요.
<yemharc> 이거 혹시 부팅할때 host device 사용 안한다고 해야 하는건가요?
<Seony> 음... 저는 그냥 아무 것도 안건드렸는데 잘 됐던 것 같은데요
<yemharc> 음........
<yemharc> 역시... 가상머신만 켜면 CD/DVD가 OFF로 되네요
<Seony> 음... 그거 이상하네요
<ihavnoth> vmware는 라이선스 때문에... 안써요
<ihavnoth> virtualbox로
<Seony> ihavnoth: 샀어요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> ^.^
<Seony> 집에 쓰는 것도 샀고, 사무실에서 쓰는 건 사무실에서 사줬어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> vmware workstation
<ihavnoth> 집에서 쓰는건 안사도 되지 않아요?
<Seony> 맥은 플레이어가 없어요
<Seony> 원래 맥 유저는 봉이잖아요 ㅋ
<yemharc> Cannot connect the virtual device sata0:0 because no corresponding device is available on the host.
<ihavnoth> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 만 계속 뜨네요
<Seony> yemharc: 장치가 호스트에서는 동작하는거죠?
<Seony> 하긴 동작을 안하면 부팅이 안되겠군요
<SunGyo> ihavnoth: 이유는 모르겠지만 날씨어플이 제 컴에서는 작동을 안하네요 ==3
<SunGyo> (3달러 유료결제가 다시 뿌듯...)
<jarfile> sudo nano /etc/profile 과 sudo vi /etc/profile 은 무슨 차이 입니까?
<yemharc> nano랑 vi는 텍스트 에디터(메모장)에요
<yemharc> 그냥 종류가 틀린겁니다
<jarfile> 네
<yemharc> 메모장으로 여냐 에디트 플러스로 여냐 같은 차이에요
<jarfile> 네 감사 합니다.
<Seony> yemharc: 혹시 맥에서 tmux나 screen 써요?
<yemharc> tmux 쓰다가
<yemharc> iterm으로 넘어갔습니다
<yemharc> 아무래도 iterm이 더 쓰기 편해서요
<yemharc> 예전에 서버쪽 작업할땐 터미네이터 쓰긴 했는데
<Seony> 음... 저는 우분투랑 맥이랑 쓰던걸 똑같이 맞출려고 둘 중 하나를 고민 중이거든요...
<yemharc> 티먹이나 터미네이터나.......
<yemharc> 개인적으로는 screen보다 tmux 추천해요
<yemharc> 그나마 사용법이 좀 더 쉬워서요
<Seony> 티먹스에서 버퍼에 있는걸 복붙하려니까 이게 그냥 안되더라구요
<Seony> 맥에서는 뭘 깔고 그래야하더라구요..
<yemharc> reattach 어쩌고 필요했을겁니다
<yemharc> tmux가 나름 다중분할 환경을 구축하다 보니까 fb위에 또 다시 그리는 구조인걸로 알고 있어요
<Seony> screen은 키 바인딩을 byobu처럼 맞추니까 그나마 괜찮긴 한데, 문제는 화면을 스플릿하면 그게 다른 윈도우에도 나뉘어져있어서 더 짜증나더라구요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> screen이 익숙하게 쓰기 좀 힘들어요
<yemharc> 전 그래서 요새 이것저것 다 귀찮아져서
<yemharc> iterm 쓰고 리눅스에는 ssh로 접속해 버립니다
<Seony> tmux는 버퍼 복붙 때문에 문제고, 스크린은 화면 분할 때문에 문제고.... 맥에서는 뭐든 제대로 되는게 없네요...
<yemharc> alias 커맨드 하나 넣고 ssh=key 붙여서 바로 접속되게끔
<Seony> 진짜 요즘엔 썬더볼트 디스플레이만 아니었으면, 걍 우분투로 데탑 썼을 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 저도 그럴때가 많아요
<yemharc> 근데 리눅스 머신은 제대로 나오는 제품이 없어서......특히 노트북은요
<yemharc> 일단 hybernate에서 제대로 못 살아나는게 제일 치명적이에요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 그나마 덜한게 XPS 13 Sputnik 정도인데
<yemharc> 이건 이것대로 배터리가 조루라........
<Seony> ThinkPad는 어때요
<yemharc> 요새 눈만 높아져서 배터리 5시간 미만은 눈에도 안들어와요 (...)
<yemharc> TP도 잘 맞긴 해요
<yemharc> 근데 모델별로 좀 타는게 있는거 같더라구요
<Markers> 저 혹시 snl코리아 보시는분 계시나요
<yemharc> 장진감독 나나고는 안봐서......
<Markers> 한동안 바빠서 신경 못 썻는데 세월호 때문에 결방이 된건지 주병진 이후로 머가 없는거 같네 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 그냥 시즌 끝나고 휴식기인거 아니에요?
<Seony> yemharc: brew랑 macport 중에서 뭐 쓰세요?
<yemharc> 저는 둘 다 써보고 macport로 골랐습니다
<yemharc> 아무래도 개발용 라이브러리 지원이 더 많아서요
<Seony> 저도 둘다 설치했는데, brew가 좀 이상한 게 하나씩 있네요...
<yemharc> 그리고 체감상 brew쪽이 패키지 크래쉬가 좀 더 많아요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 둘을 비교하자면 brew쪽이 좀 더 유행에 민감하다......같은 느낌이네요
<Seony> 신상과 베스트셀러의 차이군요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 어차피
<yemharc> 맥에서 X-window를 빌드하겠다 같은거 아니면 뭘 쓰건 별 차이 없어요
<Seony> 뭐 하긴 그렇긴 하네요
<yemharc> 맥포트는 포트대로 시스템에 있는걸 또 설치하는게 단점이고
<yemharc> brew는 그것대로 패키지 관리 시스템이 좀 독자노선인게 불편하고
<Seony> 그점에 대해서 생각해보니까, 맘에 안드면 디렉토리 통째로 날리면 되니까 오히려 기존의 것들과 충돌나지 않는다는 점에서 괜찮을듯 싶더라구요
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 그래서 저도 맥포트로 선택했어요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그 독자노선이라기보다
<yemharc> 예를들면 다른데선 다 abc라는 패키지인데 brew만 혼자 abcd 라던가
<yemharc> 그런게 좀 있더라구요
<yemharc> 맥포트는 패스 설정만 좀 만져주면 뭐
<Seony> 전 지금 버퍼 복붙 안되는 tmux를 쓸거냐, screen을 창 분할 안하고 최대한 개조해서 쓸거냐 그 고민하고 있어요...
<yemharc> 보통 /opt/local/bin이 앞에 오는게 기본설정인데
<yemharc> 그걸 그냥 제일 뒤로 빼버리고 /usr/local/bin 에다 symlink 걸어주면 좀 더 깔끔하게 사용 가능하더라구요
<Seony> 것도 그렇네요...
<yemharc> 근데 굳이 환경을 통일할 필요가 있나요?
<Seony> 이것저것 복잡하게 익히기 싫어서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어차피 양쪽 다 GUI 사용하는거면 그냥 터미널 tab을 이용하시는게.......
<Seony> 여기선 이거쓰고 저기선 저거쓰고..
<yemharc> 탭 기능이야 어디든 있으니까요 요즘은
<Seony> vim을 좀 주력으로 쓸려구요
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> ST 이것들 3 가격을 미친듯이 올려서...
<yemharc> 아
<Seony> 저거 쓰느니 그냥 vim 쓰려고 마음 먹었어요.  어차피 서버관리자면 vim 잘써야하니 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> vim이 좋긴 하죠
<yemharc> 쓰다가 익숙해지면
<Seony> screen 키바인딩을 byobu랑 어느정도 비슷하게 맞추긴 했는데, 화면분할은 도저히 못써먹겠더라구요
<yemharc> 방향키에 손이 가야하는 편집기를 증오하게 됩니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 휴... 회사에 나왔습니다.
<Seony> 고생하시네요
<ipeter> 학원가기전에 그냥 들렸습니다. 마땅히 갈데도 없어서요
<ipeter> 아버지 때문에 병원에 있다가 나왔거든요.
<Seony> yemharc: 참, 혹시 썬더볼트 디스플레이 연결하면 키보드 입력속도 느려지는건 해결방법이 없죠?
<yemharc> 키보드 입력이 느려지다뇨?
<ihavnoth> 2호선 지하철 충돌사고나서 대피중이라네요
<chicken> 그래용 ?ㅅ?
<ihavnoth> 3시 32분 기사인데 추가 소식이 없네요
<chicken> 어디역이요 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> 키보드 입력속도 괜찮으세요?
<ihavnoth> 상왕십리요
<chicken> 헐 젠장 -_-
<chicken> 집에 못가나 ..
<chicken> 썩을썩을썩을썩을썩을썩을썩을썩을썩을썩을썩을썩을썩을썩을 =3 !!!!!
<yemharc> Seony: 썬볼 디스플레이에 물려서 씁니다만 문제 없는데요;
<yemharc> usb타입 키보드
<Seony> 음... 키보드를 어느 usb에 물리셨어요?
<ihavnoth> 어떤 기사엔 추돌이고 어떤 기사엔 충돌이군요 -.-
<Seony> 디스플레이?  아니면 맥북?
<yemharc> 디스플레이에요
<yemharc> 디플에 다 물리고
<ipeter> 헉. 큰일났네요. 학원가야하는데.
<yemharc> 맥북에 썬볼만 물려서 씁니다
<ipeter> 2호선 강남역인데요.
<Seony> 음... 키를 계속 누르고 있으면 반복입력하잖아요... 그게 많이 느려요...
<Seony> 검색해보니까, 저만 그런게 아니더라구요..
<yemharc> 음;;
<yemharc> 저는 그런 현상은 없네요
<jarfile> 라디오 들을려면 뭐 쓰세요?
<Seony> 썬더볼트 두대 물려서 그런가..
<jarfile> fstream 인가 그건 안되던데
<yemharc> 설마요. 데이지 체인이라고 해도 대역폭이 있는데;;
<chicken> 전 신당 -> 왕십리 ->선릉
<chicken> 가야 된단 말이라능..
<chicken> ㄱ-
<Seony> 글쵸...  하여간 요즘 맥에 실망한 부분이 이만저만이 아니에요..
<ihavnoth> 12명 경상 병원 이송이라네요
<yemharc> OS 2년마다 냈으면 좋겠어요
<chicken> 중상은 없고요?
<chicken> 기관사는요?
<ihavnoth> 을지로입구에서 성수역간 운행 중지네요
<chicken> 기관사 짜부러졌을텐데 -_-
<chicken> 아놔 ... 졸다가 사고 터졌겠지 니미럴.
<ihavnoth> 승객끼리 깔려서 대부분 다쳤다고 나오네요
<ipeter> 으악.. 지하철 을지로입구역이 제가 있는곳인데..ㅠ
<yemharc> Seony: 농담 아니라 하드웨어하고 조합만 완성도 높게 나오면 리눅스 머신 쓰고 싶은데
<yemharc> .......없다는게 문제죠
<Seony> 저는 아이튠즈랑 아이포토 때문에 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 포토는 괜찮은데
<yemharc> 아, 하긴 튠즈도 크게 문제는 안되는군요
<ihavnoth> 이번주 썰전에서 강용석이 박원순 시장 엄청 씹겠네요 ^.^
<yemharc> 음악 산게 좀 많긴 하지만..
<yemharc> 강용석은 이제 정치인이 아니라 엔터테이너 아닙니까
<Seony> 전 뭐 어차피 다 씨디를 산거라 괜찮긴 한데, 리눅스에서 맘에 드는 음악플레이어를 아직 못봤어요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그나마 있는게 amarok이긴 한데.......
<yemharc> 아 그래도
<Seony> 그건 kde용이죠?
<yemharc> 한가지 단정할 수 있는건 윈도보단 낫다는거네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그렇긴 한데 리눅스가 뭐 언제 그런거 따지나요
<yemharc> 그냥 설치하면 다 되는거지 (...)
<chicken> ㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken> 리눅스에서 윈도용 프로그램도 돌아가니(응?)
<yemharc> 아닌가. 설치하면 '다 된다'가 아니라 '다 설치하면' 된다에 가까운가 (...)
<Seony> 역시 삽질을 요하는 노가다판의 섭리군요
<chicken> 이제 리눅스에서 맥용 프로그램만 돌아가면 된다능!!!!
<yemharc> 그리고 언제나 메뉴얼 보고 따라하면 나만 안되죠
<yemharc> 마찬가지로 내가 메뉴얼을 공개하면 안된다는 답변이 달리고 (...)
<ipeter> 음.. 맥사고 싶은데 나누시는 말씀 들어보면...그냥 지금 우분투 쓰자는..(읭?)
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐
<yemharc> 노트북 쪽이라면
<yemharc> 사실 고민할 필요없이 지르시면 됩니다
<Seony> ipeter: 뭐든 불편한건 하나씩 있단 얘기에요
<yemharc> 지금 나오는 얘기는 사실상 데탑 클래스고
<yemharc> 랩탑/노트북으로 가면 '대체제가 없다' 라고 말해드리죠
<ipeter> os free + ubuntu 14.04
<ipeter> 사용중입니다..
<ipeter> 랩탑이요.
<yemharc> ipeter: 우분투 랩탑이 나쁘다는 의미는 아니에요
<yemharc> 그리 따지면 저도 XPS 13이란 모델에 침만 질질 흘리고 있는데요 뭐
<yemharc> Seony: Easy install 모드 끄고 설치하니 제대로 되네요;;
<yemharc> 페럴이나 뱀웨어나 이건 똑같군요 (...)
<Seony> 이지 인스톨 별로 안좋아해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> easy install이 아니라 easy crash 같아요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 저녁을 먹어야 하는데........
<chicken> 저녁은 치킨
 * chicken 캬앗!
<bluedusk> 지하철 2호선 추돌사고 났다네요..
<bluedusk> 오 뒷북이였군요..
<bluedusk> 하암.;
<jarfile> java 패스 을 잡으러고 /etc/profile 을 잡았는데요. 잘못 잡아서 profile 설정 잡을걸 뺐어여 근데 env 로 보면 path 부분에 path 잡히게 있는데 이건 어떻게 제거 해야 하나요??
<chicken> 흠 ...
<chicken> 간단한 방법이 있긴 한데 ...
<yemharc> jarfile: 무슨 말씀이신지;;; path 설정이 어쨌다는건가요;
<chicken> /etc/alternatives
<chicken> 요거 안에 있는 심볼릭 고치면됩니다.
<jarfile> 아.
<chicken> 가끔은 안먹을 수 있으니 100% 믿으시면 곤란
<Markers> keep calm and lead on 이거 무슨뜻인가요 -_-;
<Markers> 침작하게 리드해라 이뜻인가;
<Markers> ...
<chicken> 어디에서 나온 문장인가요 ?ㅅ?
<Markers> keep calm and carry on은 아는데;
<chicken> 문맥에 따라 다르다능.
<ihavnoth> jarfile: 리부팅하시면될꺼에요
<jarfile> 네
<Markers> 음. 특강에서 나온 말이예요
<chicken> 리더의 덕목중에 하나가
<chicken> 잔소리 하지 않고
<chicken> 조용하게 서폿해주는건데
<chicken> 일단 목표라는게 세워졌다면.
<chicken> 모든 조직이 다 그렇다는건 아니지만 일사분란하게 돌아갈 수 있거든요. 결정의 흔들림없이.
<chicken> 리더가 만약 그렇게 한다면.
<chicken> 2호선 사고 부상자 170여명이라는군요
<drake_kr> 아
<jarfile> 이건 정부의 음모가 아닐까여
<drake_kr> 나 죽을뻔했네
<yemharc> drake_kr: 뭔일 있어요?
<ihavnoth> http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=free&no=31024458
<ihavnoth> 사진도 올라왔네요
<jarfile> sudo upate-alternavtives --install /usr/local/java java /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_55 java 1
<ihavnoth> sun jdk 설치하신거너가요?
<jarfile> 네
<jarfile> 이렇게 했는데 음... /usr/local/ 에 보면 java 이렇게 되어 있어요 방금 update-alternavtives 이거 연결된거 삭제 하려면 어떻게 해야 되여?
<jarfile> 인터넷 뒤져 가면서 하고 있어요
<razGon_web> 갑자기 출근하신분들이 많아 지셨네요.
<razGon_web> ㅇ어제는 정말 죠용했는데.ㅠ
<ihavnoth> type java 해서 기존에 java 깔려 있는 곳 찾으세요
<ihavnoth> 보통 /usr/bin/java에 있지 않나요?
<jarfile> 네
<jarfile> 맞아요
<ihavnoth> --install 대신 --remove로 해서 지우세요
<jarfile> 아
<jarfile> 찿아도 없든디 ..
<jarfile> ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 대부분 간단한 사용법 매뉴얼은
<ihavnoth> 명령어 --help, man 명령어
<ihavnoth> 에서 찾을 수 있어요
<jarfile> 하나 더 있어요 sudo vi /etc/enviroment 랑 /etc/profile 은 뭔 차이예요?
<Seony> jarfile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<ihavnoth> profile이 쉘에서 로딩하는거 같은데
<ihavnoth> enviroment는 모르겠네요
<jarfile> 찿았어요 ㅋㅋ
<jarfile> http://superuser.com/questions/664169/what-is-the-difference-betwen-etc-environment-and-etc-profile
<jarfile> 밑에 있네요
<jarfile> 환경변수는 시스템 변수 설정 하는 구고
<jarfile> 프로파일은 파일 실행 할때 필요한 설정 파일 설정 하는거래요
<jarfile> 오늘 저녁 스케줄은 저녁을 먹고 엔젤리너스 가서 커피을 시켜서 와우을 해야지 담배피면서..
<drake_kr_> 공영3사는 보도 안 했나보네 2호선 사고
<ihavnoth> pam에서 쓰는 거라네요
<jarfile> pam 이 뭐예요?
<jarfile> 찿아 봐야징
<ihavnoth> 알려주신 URL에 그렇게 나왔네요
<jarfile> Pluggable authentication module 이게 pam 인가요?
<Seony> 네
<jarfile> 아 그런가요
<ihavnoth> grep -l pam_env /etc/pam.d/*
<ihavnoth> sudo 뒤에 명령어 쓸때도 그 경로로 설정되나보네요
<drake_kr_> 이야 서울에서 사고나니 박원순 책임이래..
<chicken> 연합뉴스 또 멍충이짓 -_-
<drake_kr_> 대단하다 정말
<chicken> 캬아아아아아아아아아악!!
<jarfile> 대한민국에서 사고 났으니 박근해 책임 이지요
<chicken> 우주에서 사고 났으니 하느님 책임 ?ㅅ?
<jarfile> 노노
<jarfile> 구원파
<chicken> 연합뉴스 처음에 몇명 다쳤다고 하다가 41명이라고 하다가 그 다음에는 또 170명
<chicken> 우왕 ***
<chicken> ..
<chicken> 거기에 비까지 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 아 진짜 오늘 ....
<ihavnoth> 박원순이 책임지고 물러나면.... 대통령은.. 사형시켜야할지도...
<drake_kr_> 그래도 노인네들은 민정당 찍겠죠
<chicken> ~(_~_)~
<drake_kr_> 170명 부상자중에 40명 사망한겨?
<ihavnoth> 설마요? 사망자 없지 않아요?
<chicken> 아뇨 부상자 수가 40->170
<chicken> 그러니까 그 인원이 대략 3~4량에 걸쳐서 탄 인원수 .
<chicken> 앞차 뒤차 .
<drake_kr_> 몇명 죽었겠지..
<ihavnoth> 딱봐선 사망자는 없는거 같아요
<chicken> 기관사도 부상자 명단에 들어가서 'ㅅ' ;
<drake_kr_> 초동조치가 빠르면 사망자 없을거고..
<drake_kr_> 세월호 사건도 있고 해서 빠른 조치 했길 빈당
<Realignist> 올해는
<Realignist> 하늘이고 땅이고 바다고 지하고 정말 마가 제대로 낀 것 같네요...
<Realignist> 아직 5월 초인데 허허... ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 좋구나
<Realignist> 술드세요??
<Realignist> 하긴 술드시면서 IRC하시진 않겠구나...
<drake_kr> 노트북에 우분투 깔았어요
<Realignist> 14.04 설치하셨나용??
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 오른쪽 alt로 한영키 세팅하고 싶은데
<drake_kr> dconf 써야하는건가...
<jasonjang> 그래도 되고, 방법이야 여러가지죠 만, 저 같으면 걍 gui 에서
<jasonjang> .
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그게 잘 안돼서요..
<jasonjang> 흐흐흐 편한 방법으로 하셔~
<drake_kr> 그래야죠
<drake_kr> 설치하고 세팅할거 별로 없긴 하네요..
<chicken> 흠 -ㅅ- ...
<chicken> ...
<chicken> ~(_~_)~
<ihavnoth> xkb인가 그거가 좀 어렵더라고요
<ihavnoth> 신경안쓰다 처음보니
<readytoact_T4201> 아
<readytoact_T4201> 식사하고 들왔슴다
<ihavnoth> /usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes 랑 symbols만 잘 다룰 줄 알면
<ihavnoth> 모든 문제가 해결될꺼같은데 제가 원하는대로 잘 동작 안되더군요
<readytoact_T4201> 아학
<readytoact_T4201> 급하게 밥을 먹었나 -0-...
<SunGyo> 14.04 막 쓰기엔 아직 쫌 기다려봐야할거 같아요.
<ihavnoth> 전 vim, pdf viewer, firefox만 있으면 작업환경 완료라서
<ihavnoth> 그냥 막 깔아서서 써요^.^
<Realignist> 14.04sms
<Realignist> 14.04는 GNOME 환경에선 꽤 쓸만 하더라구요.
<ihavnoth> 저도 그놈쉘써요
<ihavnoth> $ dpkg -l "*unity*" | grep ^ii | wc -l
<ihavnoth> 3
<ihavnoth> $ dpkg -l "*compiz*" | grep ^ii | wc -l
<ihavnoth> 0
<jarfile> 계세요?
<jarfile> 없으시나?
<jarfile> 라디오 설치 하는거 물어 볼려고 했드만....
<drake_kr> 아
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  이 시간에 들어오시네요
<drake_kr> 잠이 안와서요..
<Work^Seony> 오 부럽다... 저는 잠이 무지 많아서...
<drake_kr> 아 재능낭비 하고싶네요
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXDeIX-17Q#t=134
<Work^Seony> 퇴근하면 일단 한 시간은 자야 밤에 깨어있을 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 대단하네요..
<drake_kr> 저런 재능낭비좀 하고 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 하시면 되죠.  혹시 시간 때문에?
<drake_kr> 돈이요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그리고.. 부품사는것도 만만치 않을것 같다는 느낌..
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 많이 들까요...  하긴 뭘 하냐에 따라 다르긴 하겠찌만...
<Work^Seony> 예전에 사무실 직원들하고 점심 미팅하다가 나온 얘긴데요,
<Work^Seony> 씨디rw에 달린 레이저 정도면 모기를 쏴죽일 수 있다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 거기다 소나 달아서, 레이저로 모기 킬링머신 만들고 싶단 얘기를 하던데,
<Work^Seony> 그거 해볼만할 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 캘리브레이션이 관건이겠군요
<Work^Seony> 네  이런 물건이 있나해서 검색해보니까,
<Work^Seony> 딱 봐도 수백만원짜리처럼 보이는 기계는 있떠라구요
<Work^Seony> 모니터에, 현재 모기가 얼마나 있는지 점으로 표시도 해주고... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 단발로 죽는건가요
<Work^Seony> 그것까지는 잘 모르겠어요
<drake_kr> 에.. cdrw에 달린 레이저로 모기를 쐈을때 단발에 죽는가랑, 캘리브레이션이 관건이겠군요..
<Work^Seony> 어차피 여기 애들이야 시간이 남아도니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저거.. 대충 모터 15개랑.. 아크릴 가공비..
<drake_kr> 여긴 죽도록 일해도 시간 안 남습니다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 아이러니
<Work^Seony> 드레이크님도 진짜 외국 나가셔야할거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 외국에서 좀 기본적인 권리 보장 받으면서 남는 시간에 덕력 발휘하고...
<Work^Seony> 그러면 더 굇수가 될텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> USB로 고기 구워먹고.. 라던가..
<Work^Seony> 실리콘밸리 일하는 분들 얘기 들어보면, 그동네는 좀 한국 같아서 바쁘게 일한다고는 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 거기만 벗어나면 완전 여유롭거든요...
<drake_kr> 여기도 머 사실 서울만 벗어나면 될것 같다는 생각도 들고요
<drake_kr> 40대 되면 시골에서 자동차나 만들까 생각중인데요
<Work^Seony> 오~ 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 은퇴할 때까지 리눅스 서버 만질건데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전기자동차
<Work^Seony> 그쪽이면 전산보단 공돌이네요
<drake_kr> 납축전지로 30키로만 보장해줘도 괜찮지 않을까 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 전기공학도 공부해야하는 분야 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 전기공학 공부한 여자를 사귀어야 하나..
<Work^Seony> 공기에서 전기 뽑아쓰는 기술 개발하실 생각은 없으세요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 바닷물에서 전기 뽑아쓸 수 있을까요
<Work^Seony> 담수 처리시설이 개인이 감당하기 어려울거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 공기에서 전기 뽑는게, 보통 음모론에 등장하는 얘기긴 한데, 실제로 물리 수업 들어보니까 가능은 할 거 같더라구요...
<drake_kr> 음..
<Work^Seony> 이론상으로는 전리층에서 무한대로 뽑아쓸 수 있다더라구요
<drake_kr> 바닷물에서 뽑아쓰고싶은데..
<drake_kr> 서버를 바다속에 넣으려면
<drake_kr> 일단 스댕이 많이 필요하겠죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 염분에 영향받지 않는 금속이어야겠죠..
<drake_kr> 냉각을 위한 비용이 필요치 않으니..
<Work^Seony> 옛날에 스펀지에 나왔던건데, 젖지않는 물이라고 보셨어요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 3M에서 발명한 화합물인데요,
<Work^Seony> 액체인데 젖지않아요
<Work^Seony> 거기에 가전제품을 넣어도 멀쩡히 돌아가거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그게 원래는 화재진압용이에요
<Work^Seony> 그 액체를 컵에 따라놓고, 그 컵을 촛불 근처에 가져가기만 해도 촛불이 꺼질 정도거든요
<drake_kr> 음..
<Work^Seony> 그걸 몇리터를 사서 통에 넣고 컴퓨터를 돌리려는 생각을 가진 양덕이 있었는데,
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 시간이 지날수록 그 액체도 열이 받는다는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 액체가 순환이 안되니깐요...
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 그 액체가 휘발성이 엄청나게 강해서, 뚜껑 열어놓고 쓰면 금방 다 날아가거든요
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 젖지않는물로 검색하면 많이 나오니까 한 번 보세요
<drake_kr> http://vimeo.com/13457383
<drake_kr> 요즘 언리얼엔진도 장난아니더만요
<Work^Seony> 네.  언리얼 엔진은 진짜 리얼해요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 2001년이던가
<drake_kr> 8광원 실시간 렌더링이라고 해서 쩐다 그랬는데
<drake_kr> 요새는 뭐.. 광원이 수십만개는 60fps로 나오더군요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 안젖는 물이라면
<LYUSO_THINK> 플루오르화 캐톤 말씀하시는거군요
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 실제로 HPC 노드 냉각제로 많이 쓰이죠
<Work^Seony> 요즘 HP 같은데서 구축하는 데이터센터 보면, 전부 서버를 액체 속에 넣더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그게 뭔지는 자세히 안알아봐서 모르겠지만, 사진은 많이 나오더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK> 냉각이 편하니까요. 항온항습기 중간에 거칠 필요없이 바로 냉각기랑 연결이 가능해지죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇게 구성하는 시스템 좀 많을꺼에요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그 외에 모기 잡는거라면 이미 TED 에서도 나왔던거니까 찾기 쉬울거같고....
<Work^Seony> 이렇게요
<Work^Seony> http://spectrum.ieee.org/img/01NWLiquidCoolGreenRevolutionCoolingCarnotJetDataCenters-1389817986216.jpg
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 저거.
<LYUSO_THINK> 팬은 산요꺼 쓰던가 여튼 유체에 적합한 걸로 바꿔서 쓰더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 저 사진 글 읽어보니까, engineered fluid produced by 3M이라고 적혀있는걸로 봐서는 플루오르화 케톤 맞는거 같아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 가끔 가다보면 광유로 냉각하는 경우도 있으니까요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 다만 광유는 점도가 너무 높아서 관리를 잘해야하고.... 캐톤이 가장 적합한 거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 네.  화재 염려도 없고...
<LYUSO_THINK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwyMuwNYKvI ted 에서 보여준 그거네요
<Work^Seony> 저 없었을 때, 예전에 저희 서버실도 불날뻔한적 있어서, 제 사수가 모니터링에 엄청 신경쓰거든요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇군요.... 확실히 주의할 수 밖에 없죠.
<Work^Seony> 네 저게 제가 얘기한 그 "딱 봐도 수백만원처럼 보이는 기계"죠 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 당시 강연을 듣기로는 순 부품비가 30만원인가 그랬다더라구요.
<drake_kr> GTA나 해야겠네용
<drake_kr> 니꼬~ 마이커즌
<Work^Seony> 오... 디스플레이만 20만원인갑네요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<LYUSO_THINK> 부품이 레이저프린터에서 때낸 폴리곤 스캐너랑
<LYUSO_THINK> 그냥 레이저 다이오드.... 라고
<LYUSO_THINK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKm8FolQ7jw#start=0:00;end=2:21;cycles=-1;autoreplay=false;showoptions=false 자세한 작동이 여기 있네요.
<Work^Seony> cdrw가 아니라 프린터기였네요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 프린터의 레이저는 약해서 못쓰고 RW 수준 출력은 나와야 할꺼에요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  읽기도 약하고, 쓰기 정도 수준이면 충분할 거라더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK> 쓰기 레이저 출력이 100mW 부근으로 알고있어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 읽기 레이저가 1mW 인가
<LYUSO_THINK> 블루레이에 들어가는 청자색 쓰기 레이저 출력이 150mW 인가 그럴꺼구요.
<Work^Seony> 대신 블루레이는 기계값이 비싸군요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 다이오드만 따로 사야죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 역시
<drake_kr> 페이트 제로 11화 가장 감명깊었던 화
<razGon_web> 몇개월간 묶혀놓았던 Ebook을 다시 보기 시작합니다.
<razGon_web> 책을 보려는 여유가 없었을뿐 어디에 나오는지는 중요하지 않더군요.
<razGon_web> 전쟁과 같은 오늘을 거치고 나면
<razGon_web> 전쟁과 같은 연휴가 오면
<razGon_web> 전쟁과 같은 연휴가 쓰나미 오면
<razGon_web> 그다음 라임이 연결이..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> Hello world!
<razGon_web> RazGon 입니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 다들 주무시고...ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 일찍일어나서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 후.. 오늘 무섭군요. 환자 대기 리스트 아침부터 12명..ㅠㅠ 미국의사가 오전동안 볼 숫자군요..ㅠ
<razGon_web> 일단 타겟팅하고요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 환자가 많으니 어찌보면 다행이라고 할 수 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 장래희망인 "돈 많은 백수"는 언제나 이룰 수 있을까요..
<razGon_web> 저는 돈많은 백수는 싫습니다.
<razGon_web> 정확히는 하고 싶은거 해도 되는 사람이겠죠.
<razGon_web> 제가 볼때는 seony님은 우분투 한국 서버 관리자 in 호놀룰루
<razGon_web> 이상 있다고 irc에 알람 오면 낚시하시다가 혹은 책읽다가 핸폰의 SSH로 접속해서 해결.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 돈 많은 백수 좋아요 ㅎㅎ.  지금도 제가 하고싶은 일을 하는 직장인이지만, 조직과 인간관계에서 오는 스트레스는 적지않거든요
<razGon_web> 하긴 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 저는 조직에서 받은게 잇어서 조직에 보답해줘야 하는데..............
<razGon_web> 헉.... 28명이네요!!
<razGon_web> 이런 미친!!
<razGon_web> 환자 준비 해야 겠습니다!!
<Work^Seony> 헛... 바쁘시네요.  어서 일하세요
<razGon_web> 아직 시작전인데 준비해야 겠습니다.!!
<razGon_web> 저 잠수요.
<Realignist> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-03
<Work^Seony> 혹시 fullcalendar로 웹 개발 해보신 분 있으세요?
<razGon_web> 환자 대기 25명 그대로..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<autowiz__> 아침부터 냉면 먹을려고 가게 오픈 시간까지 기다렸다가 배달 주문 해놓고 기다리고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 혹시 우분투 workspace옮기실때
<ipeter> 화면만 이동하나요, 아니면 화면이동시 지금 작업중이던 창(인터넷, 이클립스, 프로그램)까지 같이 이동하시나요?
<ipeter> 13.04 쓸때는 그냥 화면만 이동했는데,
<ipeter> 지금은 현재 사용중인 프로그램(eg.인터넷창)까지 화면과 함께 같이 움직이네요.
<ipeter> ;;;;
<ipeter> 아..;;;;; 해결했습니다.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> chicken:
<drake_kr> DarkCircle:
<drake_kr> chicken:
<DarkCircle> _-_
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 페북 채팅 병신되고 지랄
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드요 ?ㅅ?
<drake_kr> 이건 내가 공식적으로 말해도 됨
<DarkCircle> 전 아잉뽕에서 쓰다가 보니까 우지직거리던데 씁 ..
<DarkCircle> 심지어 키입력 딜레이까지 나타납 ... ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 찬진님하고 저번주 월요일에 직접 만나서
<drake_kr> 배포판을 만드는건 지금 진행중이고,
<drake_kr> 빠른 진행을 원하면 할 수는 있다.
<drake_kr> 하지만 그렇게 진행하게 될 경우 내가 여러 사람들의 의견을 무시하면서 진행하는거니 커뮤니티 이름을 대고 진행할 수 없다.
<drake_kr> 라고 못 박았음
<drake_kr> 지금 페북에서 진행되는 이야기 내용이
<drake_kr> 찬진님은 어쨌거나 빠른 진행을 원하는거고
<drake_kr> 창우님은 커뮤니티 대응 등 여러 측면을 고려하시는거고
<DarkCircle> 제 3자로서 보는 입장에서는 ...
<DarkCircle> 할려면 좀 빨리 제대로 쓸 수 있게 해라 라고 독촉하는건데
<DarkCircle> 독촉 수준이 ... 채찍 들고 후리는 느낌 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 또, 이에 대해 보완적인 이야기로
<DarkCircle> 느낌이 그래요
<drake_kr> '형의 부탁' 정도로 하면 커뮤니티와는 별개로 진행할 수 있다.
<drake_kr> 근데 몇몇 대응은 빠르다보니 욕심이 생기신듯 하네
<drake_kr> 내 입장은 솔직히 우분투 가지고 돈벌이 하는거 별로 상관 없는데
<drake_kr> 커뮤니티 이름만 팔지 말라는거지..
<drake_kr> 뭐 커뮤니티 이름 팔고 돈벌이를 하는것까지도 별 상관은 없지만, 그럴거면 6개월 이상 유예를 두고 하라는거
<drake_kr> 페북 맛갔네
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 내가 관제탑이 되면 안되는데..
<drake_kr> 이시간에..
<DarkCircle> 흠 _-_
<DarkCircle> Realignist, 이 야심한밤에 뭔일로 'ㅅ' 믓흥
<Realignist> DarkCircle: 흠 오늘은 치킨이 아니고 메인이군요.
<Realignist> 그런 의미에서 제 업타임이 40시간을 넘어갈 것 같다고 하는데 흠...
<DarkCircle> 만약 치킨이 등장하면 업타임이 0시간으로 바뀜 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 가만 ... chicken, 퍽퍽!!
<DarkCircle> 솨라잉네~ ...
<Seony> 페북에서 참 많은 대화들이 있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 무슨 재미있는 대화들이 있었나요?
<Seony> 이찬진 님이 올리신 댓글들인데,
<Seony> 댓글들이 하도 길어서 꽤 오래 읽었네요
<zeromon> 아 제가 페이스북을 안 해서 궁금해서 물었네요. 읽기에도 긴 글이라면 설명하기에는 좀 어렵겠네요.
<Seony> 주 내용은,
<Seony> 한글 사용자들이 너무 불편한게 많으니까, 우분투 한국팀이 배포판을 수정해서 한국사ㅛㅇ자 전용 배포판을 만들던지 하자, 이구요,
<Seony> 다른 몇몇 분들 의견은, 그런건 해봐야 오래 안가서 망하니까 하나마나다 였어요
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요
<zeromon> 한글 사용자들이 불편한게 많다는 것도 모르고 있었네요.
<zeromon> 이런 무심한 ...
<Seony> 저도 영문으로만 놓고쓰다보니 몰랐어요
<Seony> 페북에서 하도 말들이 많아서 알게됐죠...
<zeromon> 한글 사용이나 읽는 것에 문제는 없지 않나요?
<Seony> 폰트 상단이 잘려서 나오는 문제가 있었어요.  그래서 ㅎ인지 ㅇ 인지 구분이 안갔죠
<zeromon> 아 그랬군요
<Seony> 그리고 한글로 설치를 하면, 영문이 입력이 안되는 현상도 있었구요
<zeromon> 심각한 문제였네요.. 제가 데비안을 사용하고 있었는데 아직 그런 현상은 몰랐네요.. 우분투가 왜 갑자기 그런 문제가 있었을까요?
<Seony> 14.04가 새로 나왔거든요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 아~
<zeromon> 잠시 있었던 문제였군요
<zeromon> 물론 해결책은 다들 찾았겠죠 이제는
<zeromon> 폰트는 아마도 힌팅 문제였을테고
<zeromon> 영문 입력 안되는 건 좀 이상하군요
<zeromon> 아무튼 정보 감사합니다. ^^
<Seony> 영문 키보드 한글 키보드 같이 있어야하는데,
<Seony> 환경을 한글로 설치하면, 영문 키보드는 추가가 안되는 현상이 있거든요
<zeromon> 아 이제 이해가 되는 군요
<Seony> 비록 LTS긴 하지만, 역시 초기라 많은 문제가 있네요
<zeromon> 아주 기본적인 실수를 우분투가 했네요
<Seony> 네.  근데 그게, 영문 환경으로 놓고 쓰면 힌팅도 그렇고 아무 문제가 없단 거에요
<zeromon> 하하
<Seony> 아 그리고, Unity에서 한글이 전부 ?? 로 나오는 현상도 있었구요...
<zeromon> ^^
<zeromon> 그런 것들에 도움을 줄 수 있는 방법이 있나요?
<Seony> 근데 이것도 마찬가지로, 영문 환경에서는 생기지 않는 문제인데, 생각해보니까 영문환경 Unity에서 한글이 나올 일이 없네요
<Seony> 런치패드에 버그리포트를 하고 해야하는데, 언어적인 문제 때문에 다들 못하고 가만히 있기만 했던거죠...
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요.
<zeromon> 흠... 우선 우분투를 버츄얼박스에라도 깔아서 버그리포팅을 해야겠네요...^^
<zeromon> 그래도 한국에서는 가장활성화된 리눅스인데 잘 관리해야죠...
<Seony> 그렇죠...  근데, 대부분은 문제가 생긴걸 리포트를 하고 그러는 활동보다는, 누군가가 해주길 바라는 사람이 대부분이에요...
<Seony> 능력이 되는 분들은 직장 때문에 바쁘고..
<zeromon> 아~~ 그렇군요.. 지금하는 바쁜일이 끝나면 곧 저도 동참하겠습니다.
<Seony> 그런데, 지금 계시는 곳이 어디에요?  도메인이 생소하네요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 독일입니다.
<zeromon> 그래서 지금 이렇게 안자고 있는 거죠
<Seony> 오... zeromon님 닉네임은 종종 봤었는데, 독일에 계시는군요...
<zeromon> 그저 가끔 심심할때만 들어와 봤어요
<Seony> 제 사수가 독일에서 온 사람이라서, 나름 반갑네요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 저도 반갑습니다.
<Seony> 문첸에서 왔다네요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요. 전 지금 아헨공대에서 공부하고 있네요.
<zeromon> 좀 거리가 멀죠
<Seony> 그렇군요... 공대에서 공부하시면 이공계인데, 독일에 괜찮은 소프트웨어가 은근히 많이 나왔더라구요...
<Seony> 제 사수가 독일인이라 그런지는 모르겠지만, 저희가 쓰는 소프트웨어가 독일에서 나온게 많거든요
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요.. 아마 소프트웨어 쪽에서 일하시나 보군요
<Seony> 아뇨  저희는 시스템 관리자에요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요.
<zeromon> 전 그저 리눅스를 좀 사용해본 과학자입니다. 일하는데 오픈소스들이 아주 유용해서
<zeromon> 사용하고 있는 유저이기도 하고요
<Seony> 유럽에 계시니 리눅스는 정말 많이 보시겠네요...
<Seony> 미국은, 확실히 맥이 많이 보여요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 여기도 그래도 윈도우가 많이 쓰여서 저도 연구소에서 좀 트러블이 있기도 했어요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<zeromon> 뭐 지금은 많이 좋아졌지만. 그래도 윈도우가 가장 유명하긴 하네요
<zeromon> 그래도 과학자들은 리눅스를 선호하구요
<Seony> 그렇죠.  이것저것 하기 편하고, 일단 돈이 안드니깐요
<zeromon> 돈도 그렇지만 하드웨어를 완전히 우리가 원하는 데로 사용하기에는 직접 소프트웨어를 개발해서 사용하는게 저희 쪽에서는 유리해서요
<Seony> 아... 네 그것도 그렇죠..
<zeromon> 대부분 파이썬같은 간단한 언어가 저희 일에는 적합해서 곧 프로젝트도 하나 시작할 것 같아요
<Seony> 저희는 뭐 하나 해보고 싶어도 인력이 부족해서... 그냥 남이 잘 만들어놓은걸 최대한 잘 갖다쓰는데에 집중하는 편이에요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 저도 요즘 프로젝트 제안서를 잘 끝내서 국가에서 펀딩을 받아야 하거든요
<zeromon> 좋은 소식이 있기를 기대하면서 열심히 쓰고 있습니다.
<Seony> 잘 되시길 바라겠습니다!
<zeromon> 감사합니다. 그건 그렇고 저도 언젠가 우분투 커뮤니티에 도움을 하기 위해 새 버전이 나오면 꼭 테스트 하겠습니다.
<zeromon> 그리고 당연히 버그리포팅도 하구요.
<Seony> 네 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 리눅스가 널리 퍼지길 바래요...
<Seony> 네 저두요
<zeromon> 연구소 친구에게 물어봐야겠네요. 한 친구가 우분투를 사용하는데 업데이트를 했을려나?
<zeromon> 아 맞다 한글 설치에만 문제가 있다고 했었죠.... 물을 필요도 없겠네요. 쩝
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 우분투에서 ibus는 잘 작동하나요?
<Seony> 잘 되는거 같던데요.
<zeromon> 저는 한글 입력기로 오래전부터 ibus를 사용하고 있었는데 문제를 못 느낄 정도로 안정적인 거 같아요
<Seony> 네 저도 영문환경에서 ibus 쓰는데, 아무 문제 없네요
<zeromon> 요즘은 한글 폰트도 나눔폰트 때문에 이쁘게 나오고... 뭐 그닥 불만이 없네요
<Seony> 우분투는 요즘 많이 예뻐서 쓰기 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 유니티도 쓸만해 졌나요?
<zeromon> 갑자기 확 땡기는 걸요?
<Seony> 저는 예전부터 별로 불만이 없어서.... 사실 그냥 "기본"을 중요하게 생각해서, 만들어진대로 쓰는 편이에요
<zeromon> 저도 서버 기능이나 일에 필요한 기본적인 것만 사용해서 그닥 불만이 없네요.
<zeromon> 그런데 유니티는 한번도 안서봐서 궁금하기는 합니다.
<zeromon> 사실 kde만 써서 Gnome도 모른다는 무식한 유저에요
<Seony> 이번에 나온 14.04를 가상머신에 설치해서 써보세요.
<Seony> 아~ 독일에 계시니... kde!!
<zeromon> 그냥 익숙해서 사용해요
<zeromon> 뭐 특별한 건 아니구요
<zeromon> 사실 그러고 보니 여기서는 좀  KDE를 많이 사용하긴 하네요.
<Seony> 네 그쵸.  저도 사수한테 예전에 물어보니까 그래도 좀 많이 쓰는 편이라고 하더라구요
<zeromon> 근데 전 그냥 쓰던거 쓰는 거라 별로 성향은 없습니다.
<Seony> 워낙 우분투에 익숙해지니까 요즘은 맥에 실망을 많이 하고있어요
<zeromon> 맥은 여러모로 제한이 많아서
<zeromon> 사용하기가 어렵더라고요.. 이번에 컨퍼런스를 하나 준비하는 중 라이브시스템을 만들어서 제공을 할려고 했는데 맥은 그냥은 안되더라구요
<zeromon> 그래서 그냥 프로그램 맥용으로 컴파일 하는 중입니다. ^^
<Seony> 맥은 오픈소스도 뜯어고쳐서 자기네들만의 표준을 만들려고 하다보니까, 리눅스에서 그냥 쓰던 것들이 맥에서 안되는 경우가 좀 있는거 같더라구요...
<zeromon> 예 그런 거 같아요.
<zeromon> 지금 같이 일하는 친구가 그것 대문에 분개했었어요
<zeromon> USB로 그냥 부팅도 못하게 해 놓다니
<zeromon> 쩝
<Seony> 실은, 저는 맥 처음 보고 감동해서 지금까지 쓰고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요
<Seony> 유닉스 기반에, 예쁘고, 편하고... 너무 좋았거든요
<zeromon> 전 맥을 사용 안해 봐서 사실 뭐라고 평할 수가 없네요... 그저 옆에서 사용하는 것만 보고 듣고
<zeromon> 주위에 꽤나 많이들 쓰더라구요
<Seony> 제 사수는 열변을 토하면서 애플 욕합니다 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> ^^
<Seony> 아무래도 시스템 관리자다보니, 모든 유저를 통합해서 서비스를 제공해야하는데,
<Seony> 그게 늘상 맥에서 문제가 발생하는 경우가 대부분이거든요
<zeromon> 하하 제가 가장 자주보는 문제점은 학회에서 발표할때 꼭 빔어랑 문제가 있는 사람들이 맥 사용자 들이에요
<zeromon> 아주 어이없는 일이지만 자주 있답니다.
<Seony> 어이없는데 사실이에요.  어디 가서 뭐 하려면 자기들이 쓰는 케이블 꼭 챙겨가야하죠.
<zeromon> 그런거 같아요... 가끔 멍하니 기다리다가 서로 쳐다보며 웃기만 해요
<zeromon> 그래도 서버 개념이 맥에는 들어 있어서 윈도우보다는 좋아보이더라구요
<Seony> 뭐든 윈도우보단 낫죠 하하...
<zeromon> 윈도우는 프로그램 컴파일하기도 거지같구
<zeromon> 하기사 그렇죠 뭐든 윈도우보다 낫죠
<zeromon> 요즘은 맥이 윈도우 랩톱보다 여기는 싸서 많이들 사는 분위기에요
<Seony> 윈도우보다 싸다구요?  어떻게 그런 일이 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 윈도우는 라이센스를 살수가 없고 빌려서 쓰는 개념이라 매년 돈을 내야거든요
<Seony> 아... 그러면 맥은요?
<zeromon> 맥은 라이센스 한번 사면 자기가 매년 돈을 지불할 필요는 없고 연구소에는 좀 싸게 나오거 든요
<Seony> 음... 그런게 있었군요.  처음 듣네요.  미국에서는 윈도우 노트북들은 엄청나게 싼거 많거든요...
<zeromon> 아 다들 그래도 일하는데 쓴다고 4-5년은 쓸 생각으로 씽크패드급을 살려고 해서요
<Seony> 아.. 네 띵팻 좋죠
<zeromon> 그러면 맥이 그래도 저렴해요 여기는
<Seony> 근데, 띵팻은 좀 많이 두껍죠...
<Seony> 맥은 그거 반 정도 될듯 싶네요
<zeromon> 예 맞아요
<Seony> 얇고 배터리 오래가고 화질 좋고...
<zeromon> 그래도 튼튼하고 그냥 공돌이들이 그렇죠 머
<Seony> 네 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 시커멓고 튼튼하고 디자인 안 보고
<zeromon> 서서히 여기는 리눅스가 거의 점령할 듯 하네요
<zeromon> 수업하다보면 학생들도 거의 리눅스 사용하고
<Seony> 여기는 컴퓨터 사면 윈도우는 그냥 딸려오니까, 학생들은 거의 윈도우 쓰구요,
<Seony> faculty members는 대부분 맥을 써요
<Seony> 그나마 다행인건, 저희가 오픈소스를 지지하는 분위기라서 내부적으로 우분투를 많이 쓰려고 하죠
<Seony> 오픈소스를 중심으로하는 여러가지 발표도 하구요...
<zeromon> 여기는 무조건 운영체제 없는 랩톱 찾아서
<zeromon> 그래도 씽크패드쪽은 아직도 그런 종류들이 나와서 다행이에요
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...  나라마다 차이가 있는걸 알게되서 재밌네요 :)
<zeromon> 조금씩 차이가 있죠..
<zeromon> 저희에게 가장 문제가 되는 건 요즘 어떻게 모이크로소프트 오피스를 배제하냐는 겁니다.
<Seony> 음... 오픈오피스나 리브레 오피스만으로는 해결이 안되죠...
<Seony> 킹소프트 오피스는 좀 낫긴하지만...
<zeromon> 완전히 안되는 건 아닌데 너무나 오래 MS 오피스가 표준처럼 군림해와서
<zeromon> 사람들의 생각을 바꾸는게 어려워요
<zeromon> 사실 해결책은 latex을 사용하는 건데 마크업언어를 사용하는 걸 꺼리는 사람들도 많아서 쉽지는 앖습니다.
<Seony> 레이텍은 일반 유저는 사용이 불가능하죠.
<zeromon> 그래도 그정도 쉬운 언어는 조금만 배우면 금방 사용할 수 있는데 많이들 귀찮아 해요
<Seony> 일단 마우스로 조절이 안되면 쓸 수 없는 프로그램이 되버리죠
<zeromon> ^^
<zeromon> 아무튼 제가 쓸데 없이 주절 거렸네요. 만나서 반가웠어요^^
<Seony> 넵 저도 반가웠습니다
<zeromon> 그럼 담에 또 봐요~~
<Seony> 네 주무세요
<Seony> Konversation!!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> K로 상징되는 독일어를 여기서 보니까 재밌네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-04
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 와. 윈도우8 사려고 한번 알아보니까 비싸네요.
<ipeter_> 드레이크님?
<ipeter_> 윈도우 8 12만원에 사셨다고 하지 않으셨나요?
<drake_kr> 네 12만원요
<drake_kr> 8.1도 그쯤하네요
<ipeter> CD로 구매하신건가요?
<drake_kr> 넵
<cheayuncho> P곤
<ipeter> 인터넷 구매하셨나요?
<drake_kr> 네 용산가면 '띠꺼운 표정 + 띠꺼운 대답' 밖에 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 얼마까지...알아보셨쎠여?!  ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 지금 찾아봤는데 어떤건 20만원이 넘어가는게 있어서 헷갈려서 여쭤봤습니다.
<ipeter> cheayuncho: 헉. 정말 그렇게 물어보나요?
<drake_kr> 뭐찾으세요 손님
<ipeter> cheayuncho: 그게 마진이 많이 남나요?
<ipeter> 헐
<cheayuncho> 바가지씌울수도 있지요 컴맹들에게...
<drake_kr> 요샌 '얼마까지 알아보고 오셨어요'는 좀 덜해요 다나와가 있어서
<cheayuncho> (물론 윈도우 살정도면 컴맹은아니지만 부품같은경운 은근 사례가 있다고합니다)
<ipeter_> 여전하군요..
<drake_kr> 하지만 '손님 맞을래요'는 전설이죠
<ipeter_> =.= 화가나네요. 그거 유명한데요. 손.님.맞.을.래.요.
<drake_kr> 그 '처음사용자용'이랑 DSP가 있는데 일단은 같은거구요
<drake_kr> '처음사용자용'은 단속나와서 걸리면 꼭 그거 사야 되는거에요 그래서 비싼거
<cheayuncho> 전 제 PC윈도우는 XP는 볼륨으로 구매했고 지금 쓰는 윈서버 2008r2는 MSDN쓰다가 돈읎어서 드림즈 파크꺼 쓰는중이네요
<ipeter_> 처음사용자용이 대략 20만원정도 하네요..ㅎㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 그래도 윈도우 2000 정가 220만원이나 윈도우xp 정가 45만원보단 훨 낫죠
<ipeter_> 그렇게 따지면 맥이 비싼게 전혀 아니네요.
<ipeter_> 12만원이면 업글용인가요?
<drake_kr> 엇
<drake_kr> ipeter: 업글용 아닙니다 처음설치용이에요
<ipeter> 어엇. 마소가서 사면 그가격에 처음 설치용 구매 가능한건가요?
<drake_kr> 아맞다
<drake_kr> 부장님이 본인한테 얘기하랬는데 더 싸게 해줄수 있다고
<drake_kr> bing included 버전이 매우 저렴하다고 합니다
<drake_kr> $40 수준
<ipeter> 엇. 아시는분 통해서 사셨군요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 리붓좀하고 오겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 음? 삼성 크롬북에 윈도우 까네
<drake_kr> 간만에 크로스오버 듣고 있습니다 클래식에 드럼 추가 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<SunGyo> 날짜와 범위를 정하여 우분투 아이얄씨를 검색할 수 있는 검색기가 있으면 좋을거 같아요.
<SunGyo> usb 드라이버를 uuid포함하여 그대로 이미지를 떠놓을 수 있을까요? 나중에 DD로 다시 복구하고...그런식으로요.
<SunGyo> 아.
<SunGyo> DD가 원래 그렇게 쓰는거군요....;;;
<SunGyo> 안녕하세요.....
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 파이널판타지 엔딩 봐야 하는데
<zeromon> 궁금해서 묻습니다. 코분투는 더 이상 지원이 안되나요?
<drake_kr> 12.04 버전까지를 물으신다면 그렇습니다
<zeromon> 인력의 부족때문인가요?
<drake_kr> 뭐, 단도직입적으로 말하면 그렇죠
<zeromon> 알겠습니다. 제 질문이 어리석었습니다. 한가지 이유가 아니라 복합적인 이유이겠지만, 사람들이 한글 지원에 관한 어려움을 갖고 있는 것 같아서 잠시 궁금해 졌습니다.
<drake_kr> 음, 그냥 편하게 말씀하셔도 돼요
<zeromon> ^^
<drake_kr> 원래 12.04까지는 1인 체제였고, 3월에 제가 대표를 받았습니다.
<drake_kr> Cobuntu를 부활 시키긴 할텐데, 이전과는 다른 체제로 갑니다
<drake_kr> 혼자 만들어서 혼자 책임지는게 아니라, 배운대로 각자 만드는거죠..
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요
<zeromon> 위키를 기반으로 문서화도 병행했으면 좋겠네요
<drake_kr> 그래서
<drake_kr> 위키도 새로 만들었습니다 :) 예전 dokuwiki도 있지만, 편집 등에서 여러 사람에게 좀더 친근한 mediawiki로 mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr 에서 운영중입니다.
<zeromon> 아 좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<zeromon> 글들을 읽다보면 설명 없는 잘못 된 혹은 위험한 bash 명령어들이 남발이 되어서 걱정이 되더라구요
<drake_kr> 으음.. 실은 배포판 만들기에서도 좀 지나친 커스텀 하는 친구들 분명 있을테구요..
<drake_kr> 원래는 버그신고 하면 바로 적용돼서 업데이트가 되면 좋겠지만..
<zeromon> 저도 바쁜 일이 끝이 나면 종 종 위키페이지를 방문해야겠네요.. 당연히 우분투도 설치해 보구요. 오랫동안 데비안만 사용해서 가끔 질문에 대한 대답을 하기가 애매하더군요. 특히 한글 글꼴 설정같은 것은 조금 차이가 있는 듯 합니다.
<drake_kr> 네, ubuntu 전용 unity쪽 버그가 있는것도 있구요..
<zeromon> 그래 보여요
<zeromon> 캐노니컬이 혼자 unity사용하더니만 한국 사용자들도 힘들게 만드네요 ^^
<drake_kr> 그래도 다행히 클로즈 소스는 아니니..
<drake_kr> 거의 대부분 자가 해결은 되는 상황인듯 싶습니다..
<zeromon> 다행이네요
<zeromon> 뭐 원래 문제해결에 조금의 시간은 걸리니까요
<zeromon> 그래도 많은 사람들의 힘이 모여 문제가 해결된 듯 보여요
<drake_kr> 실제 해결은 3명 내외가 다 한것 같은 기분이 듭니다만..
<zeromon> 하하 뭐 항상 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 사용자가 늘어나면 파워유저도 늘겠죠..
<drake_kr> 배포판 만들기야 뭐 파워유저 늘리기 정도의 분위기랄까..
<zeromon> 기회가 된다면 나중에 혹 사용하면서 느낀 KDE 관련 글들을 저도 정리해서 돕겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 오 KDE
<zeromon> 예 전 KDE만 사용해봐서 딴 걸 잘 모르네요.. 원래 한번 사용하면 그것만 써서 .. 원래 좀 변화를 싫어해요
<drake_kr> 변화를 싫어하면 debian이나 bsd 가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 예 그래서 Debian 기반 KDE 시스템만 사용하고 있어요
<zeromon> 무지 게으른 사용자입니다.
<drake_kr> 저는 윈도우 8.1 정품 유저입니다
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 오~~
<zeromon> 윈도우는 제게는 아주 사용하기 어려운 운영체제라... 넘을 수 없는 벽입니다.
<drake_kr> 홈서버는 데비안을 쓰고 있죠..
<zeromon> 아무튼 Cobuntu라는 것이 있다는 것을 알고 있었는데 다른 방향으로 계속 진행 된다니 안심이 됩니다.
<zeromon> 한글 사용자들에게 많은 도움이 될 것 같네요
<drake_kr> 유저 메이킹 디스트로 전부 링크를 받고
<drake_kr> 투표도 하고 하면
<drake_kr> 대충 잘 만들어진거 몇개 뽑아서
<drake_kr> 계속 지원하는식으로 진행되는게 좋은데.. 일단은 그렇게 되길 바라고 있습니다 :)
<zeromon> 좋은 생각이네요. 디스트로간에 장단점을 따져보고 토론하고 공식적으로 채택해서 로코 팀이 관리하면 좋으리라 보입니다.
<drake_kr> 공식 채택은 하지 않을 예정입니다.
<drake_kr> 어디까지나 개인 역량에 맡길 뿐이에요
<zeromon> ^^
<drake_kr> 분명 가독성을 이유로 msfont 갖다 쓸거라는 예상도 할수 있고..
<zeromon> 헉
<drake_kr> 합법과 불법의 DMZ를 왔다갔다 할 것 같은데
<zeromon> 그러면 안되죠
<drake_kr> 괜히 커뮤니티 이름 걸고 가면 큰일 날듯 싶습니다..
<zeromon> 그렇네요... 의견에 공감합니다.
<drake_kr> msfont 갖다쓰는 방법을 설명하는건 별 문제가 안 되지만.. 실제 포함된 distro를 구성하는건 문제가 되죠..
<drake_kr> 근데 그게 또, 개인이 배포하는건 별 문제가 안 되지만, 단체가 배포하는건 문제가 되고요..
<_[myth> 굴림 같은 저작권 있는 폰트를 말씀하시는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<_[myth> 히익
<zeromon> 저도 방금 위키에서 폰트 설치에 관한 글을 읽다가 같은 생각을 하고 있었습니다
<zeromon> 개인적으로는 나눔글꼴도 아주 훌륭한 글꼴이라고 생각하는데 굳이 굴림체를 사용하는 이유가 뭘까요? 가독성?? 공감이 안 가네요
<drake_kr> 음, 가독성도 개인 취향 따라가는거니까요..
<drake_kr> 제경우는 비트맵폰트 지상주의자라서..
<zeromon> 하하
<_[myth> 전 트루타입..
<zeromon> 비트맵폰트 지상주의자라면 .. 인정합니다.
<zeromon> 전 그냥 공식적으로 지원하는 폰트중에 맘에 드는 걸루
<drake_kr> inconsolata나 consolas 폰트도 괜찮은것 같아요
<drake_kr> 제 눈에 가장 좋은건 dina지만..
<zeromon> 하하 코딩용을 말하는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<zeromon> 전 아주 기본적인 Dejavue Sans Mono를 아무 생각없이 쓰고 있다는
<_[myth> 'ㅅ'
<drake_kr> 뭐 아주 난리가 날 듯 싶어요
<drake_kr> 첫시간은
<drake_kr> 제 노트북에다가 회원들이 알아서 여러 패키지 설치하는걸로..
<zeromon> 혹 Raspberry Pi 사용자가 여기도 있나요?
<drake_kr> 저번달 제가 열심히 발표도 했슴다..
<zeromon> 헉.....
<drake_kr> 발표후에 뜯어보고 싶어하는 친구가 있어서 지금 제 손엔 없으니 현재 사용자는 아니..겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 아 그랬군요. 저도 한 일년 위키 서버와 음악 스트리밍 서버로 사용하고 있는데 아주 유용한거 같아서 추천 할려고 했네요
<zeromon> 쬐그만게 자기 할일은 잘 합니다.
<drake_kr> TV에 연결할 정도 되던데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저번달에 시연한게..
<zeromon> HD 플레이도 무난하더라구요
<drake_kr> 닌텐도, 게임보이 어드밴스, CPS2, 플레이스테이션 정도..
<drake_kr> HD플레이도 XBMC로 돌려봤는데..
<zeromon> 전 그냥 데이터 서버용도로 사용할려고 샀는데 아주 훌륭해서 같이 일하는 친구들에게 적극 추천합니다.
<drake_kr> 아쉽게도 60fps는 안 되더라구요..
<zeromon> 그래도 영화는 볼 수 있는 정도
<drake_kr> 60fps짜리가 노오버 상태로 45fps정도 나오니..
<drake_kr> 일단은 문제없죠.. 거의 대부분 영상은 30fps 이하니까..
<zeromon> 예
<drake_kr> 블루투스 조이스틱 2개 연결시도 해봤는데..
<drake_kr> 일단 되긴 하는데.... 얼른 완벽하게 될거같지는 않아서 유선으로..
<zeromon> 하하
<zeromon> 유선이 항상짱
<drake_kr> 제가 플스3를 가지고 있는데
<drake_kr> 요새 본체는 별로 안 키고..... 조이패드는 아주 잘 쓰고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 좋은 아이디어네요
<drake_kr> 플스2가 PC에서 아주 준수하게 잘 돌아가줘서..
<LYUSO_THINK> 저 호출하신분-
<drake_kr> 잉
<drake_kr> 생각난김에 다크 클라우드나 좀 해볼까..
<Realigner> 다크 클라우드라니...
<DarkCircle> Realigner, 퍽
<Realigner> DarkCircle: ???
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-27
<HolyKnight> http://m.bikorea.net/news/articleView.html?idxno=11492
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> http://m.bikorea.net/news/articleView.html?idxno=11492
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<AutoWiZ_znc> 꺄~~ 임수 하이하이~~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 부비부비  쩝쩝
<imsu> AutoWiZ_znc: 오잉 ? 웬 부비부비?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<AutoWiZ_znc> 거부 당했군 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 토닥토닥
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거부래 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 조기퇴근 합니다
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 월요일 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 잠시 리붓합니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 간만에 봤더니 마우스 가격이 엄청 오른거 같은 느낌이네요
<Work^Seony> 얼만데요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 제가 전에 쓰던 모델이 2만원대 였던거 같은데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 3~5만원 하네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-28
<Work^Seony> 흐... 마우스 하나에 3만원이면 쎄긴 하네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭔가 검색을 잘못한건가 ... 싶기도 하네요 갑자기 컴맹된 느낌 ㅠㅠ
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> 맨날 인사만 하고 사라지는 아웃사이더의 등장입니다! ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<jun__> Seony님 오랫만 인사드려요~ ㅎㅎ
<ready^T420> -0-
<ready^T420> ㅠㅠ 저에 대한 환영이 아니었어
<ready^T420> 저도 -0- 오랜만인데요.
<jun__> ready^T420 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<ready^T420> (ㅡ_-..
<AutoWiZ_znc> jun 님 ready 님 안녕하세요
<jun__> AutoWiz_znc 님 안녕하세요~~ 오늘은 따듯한 인사가 오가는 훈훈한 화요일이네요
<ready^T420> 우분투 서버가
<ready^T420> =_= 돌아가신 건가요
<jun__> 으흑????????? 서버 죽었었어요..?? 왜 전 몰랐지..?
<ready^T420> 페북에서 보고 알았어요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 자료만 안날아갔으면 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅋㅋ 는 잘못나갔습니다...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 싶네요 ㅠㅠ
<ready^T420> CTO 설득해서 서버 데려오는게 어떠냐고
<ready^T420> 물어보는데 답이 없
<ready^T420> 하긴.. 저희 회사와봐야 =_=.. 따로 전산실이 없어서..
<ready^T420> 회선구성은 따로 할 수 있는데 UPS도 없고 뭐 -
<ready^T420> 저희도 서버를 외부에서 쓰는 판에
<ready^T420> 잠시~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저 아시는분 IDC 하시는데 좀 많이 친해서
<AutoWiZ_znc> 거기 넣을까도 생각중이긴 합니다만.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jun__> 저희 회사는 서버실이 있긴한데.... 그리 큰편도 아니구;;;;
<Work^Seony> 저도 그래봐야 랙 2개 관리합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ujuc> :)
<jun__> 안뇽하세요~
<TaeheeJang> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 리그베다위키 참 아쉽네요.  무쟈게 사랑했는데 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 나무위키가 생겨났으니 다행입니다
<jun__> ..? 리그베다위키? 나무위키?
<jun__> 전 모르는게 너무 많네요;;;
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저도 모르는거네요 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 출장 갑니다 ~ ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 울나라 위키 사이트 중 이용자 방문율 3위를 자랑하는 곳이죠
<Work^Seony> 일명 "오타쿠 위키"라고 해서, 오만가지 잡다한 지식들이 넘쳐납니다
<ujuc> 두개로 나뉜것같던데..
<ujuc> 나무위키로 가야겠군요..
<Work^Seony> 두개로 나뉘긴 했는데, 나무위키가 제대로 포크된 곳이에요
<ujuc> 리그베다위키가 무너지고 위키 세계에.. 춘추 전국시대가..
<ujuc> 오홍~~
<Work^Seony> jun__, 엔하위키 라고 하면 아실지도...
<Dracokr> 음...엔하위키게 몇개 내용 추가 했었는데
<Dracokr> 망했나요.
<ujuc> 원소스그를 가지고 있던 사이트가 망했는데 모르겟네요..;;
<HolyKnight> @sungmoon: Rails로 웹 개발 경험 있는 분 있으면 연락주세요. sungmoon.cho@me.com
<Dracokr> 아..미치겠다...
<Dracokr> 저희회사가 온라인 쇼핑몰인데요
<Dracokr> 1. 고객이 재고 2개 남은 상품을 2개 주문함. 2. 주문후 시스템이 당연히 재고 0으로 품절처리 해버림. 3. 이 고객은 그걸 보고 품절이니 주문이 진행이 안될거라 추측하고 주문취소함. 4. 시스템은 당연히 재고를 2로 복구함. 5. 재고가 다시 살아나자 고객이 다시 주문함. 6. 품절 처리됨. 7. 고객이 그걸 보고 다시 주문 취소. 8. 재고 2로 복구됨. 9. 고객
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 어제 잠을 못자서 그런지... 굉장히 피곤하네요...
<jun__> 생각보다 시간도 안가구...
<Work^Seony> 몇시간 주무셨어요?
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎ Dracokr, 힘드시겠네요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 3시간인가? 3시간 반이요.... 전 평소에도 8시간 가량은 자야하는데... 미달되니까 살짝 멍해요;;;
<Work^Seony> 흐 3시간....  어지럽겠는데요...
<jun__> 평소에도 5시간 정도 주무시는분이면 저보고 뭘 그러냐고 하시겠지만.... 전 잠을 사랑한답니다~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 주말에는 해가 머리위에 떠 있지 않는한 일어나지 않죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 잠을 무쟈게 사랑하죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 음.. 이야기 하다보니 저도 굉장히 게으른거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 헉...
<ujuc> 3시간이면... 힘들죠..
<jun__> 요새 느끼는건데요... 나이가 젊다고 다 체력이 좋은건 아닌거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎ :)
<Work^Seony> 젊으면 좋습니다 ㅋ
<jun__> 어쩔땐 20살때의 저의 모습보다 지금이 더 좋을때도 있는데
<Work^Seony> 20대 후반까지만 해도 밤 샐 수 있었는데, 이젠 못새요...
<jun__> 전 밤을 새라면 샐수 있는데요.. 대신 여파가 커요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 하루 밤새면 2일은 고생하는거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 전 아직 1루면....
<ujuc> 복구가..되긴해요.;;;
<Work^Seony> 나혼자산다에 전현무 집에서 엑스박스원 잠깐 나온걸로 게임 커뮤니티가 시끄럽군요 ㅋ
<jun__> 전 밤을 새면 낮에 잠들잖아요.. 그럼 밤에 잠을 못자요;; 하루만에 생활패턴이 깨져버려요
<jun__> 엑박 원?
<ujuc> 헠.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/xbox/146/read?articleId=25293704&bbsId=G005&itemId=47&pageIndex=1
<jun__> 한국에 있는 저보다 한국소식을 더 많이 아시는 Seony님 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마 전현무가 플스 사서 언차티드 플레이했으면 아마 커뮤니티가 폭발했을 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> jun__, 아무래도 외국에 살다보면 한국 소식을 접하는 유일한 방법이 인터넷 뉴스라, 더 많이 보게되거든요
<ujuc> 엑원이 어디에있다는건지.ㅡ.ㅡ;; 게임을 하는것도 아닌데.;;;;
<Work^Seony> 티비 아래 있잖아요
<ujuc> 패드만본1인.;;
<jun__> 티비 아래요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 키넥트랑 본체
<ujuc> 아.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 저도 얼핏보면 그냥 스피커인줄 알겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 뉘어계시는 저분요?
<Work^Seony> 전현무가 플스 사서 언차티드 플레이했으면 커뮤니티가 폭발했을듯 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 블러드본하는데, 무쟈게 재밌어요
<Work^Seony> 조낸 재밌다는 말이 입에서 절로 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 전 키보드와 마우스에 익숙해서 콘솔은.....
<jun__> 어렸을때부터 가난해서.. 콘솔 게임기를 사본적이 없어요...ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 저두 그래요.  나이 먹고 콘솔 샀죠.  콘솔 익숙해지시면 키보드 마우스 못써요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 콘솔특유의 패드감이라 진동이 찌릿하다는데..
<jun__> 요새 PS4나 엑박은 얼마해요?
<jun__> 여자친구 생각하면 위를 사야하나..?
<Work^Seony> 음... 한국 가격으로는 50만원 하지않나 싶은데요.
<Work^Seony> 엑박은 마소가 운영을 개판으로해서 게임가격이 완전 폭락해버렸어요
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 보면 싼값에 게임 할 수 있어서 좋긴하죠
<Work^Seony> 여자라고 가벼운 게임만 할 거라는 편견을 버리라는 글을 어디서 본 거 같아요 ㅋ
<jun__> 제 여자친구가 무거운 게임을... 잘 못해요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 지금도 한게임 윷놀이가 짱이야!! 이러면서 하고 있는데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무서운게임 아니더라도 많이 있어요... 예를 들면 호라이즌 같은 밝은 분위기의 레이싱 게임이나,
<Work^Seony> 맥스, 네버얼론 같은 게임도 있꼬..
<Work^Seony> GTA V도 무섭지 않구요... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> GTA V는 등장인물들의 대사 번역이 너무나도 끝내줘서....
<jun__> 아뇨... 무거운 게임이요;;;;
<Work^Seony> 아 무거운 게임... ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 키 패드로 케릭터를 움직이는게....
<jun__> 조금 힘들어 할지도..
<Work^Seony> 사실 제 와이프도 패드를 잘 못다뤄요.
<jun__> 일단 게임에 오랜시간 투자 하지를 않아요... 게임은 30분안에 끝나야 한대요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 쌍욕하면서, 그래도 하긴 하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 저도 Seony님처럼 하스스톤을 해보라고 할까도 생각중이요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 밤 새실지도 몰라요
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프 지금 하스스톤 폐인되가는 중이에요
<jun__> 요샌 웹툰에 빠져가지고 2~3시까지 폰 잡고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면 제 와이프랑 비슷한 루트를 타시겠는데요..  하스스톤=>웹툰=>하스스톤=>웹툰 무한 반복 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> .................................
<Work^Seony> 근데 여친께서 게임을 별로 안좋아하시면, 같이하는거 포기하세요
<Work^Seony> 저도 제 와이프 계몽시킬려고 무쟈게 노력했는데, 안되더라구요
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 안되는건 안되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 그저 타협점을 찾는게 방법인거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는 기본적으로, 찌르고 죽이고 하는걸 제일 싫어하는데, 게임이란게 온통 그런거 밖에 없잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 같이 게임할 생각은 포기했죠...
<Work^Seony> 아마 블러드본 같은 게임은, 제가 하는거 옆에서 보기라도 하면 평생 잊지못할 트라우마가 남을지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 헉;;;;;; 그정도인가요;;;;
<jun__> 제 여자친구가 유일하게 RPG를 했던게 마비노기인데
<Work^Seony> 마녀 할망구한테 잡히면 그자리에서 낫으로 모가지를 따거든요 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 마비노기는 따로 몬스터를 잡지 않아도 할게 많아서 했다고 하더라구요
<jun__> 마녀 할망구가.. 목을.. 낫으로....
<Work^Seony> 피가 분수처럼 솟구쳐요
<jun__> 뭔가 슈퍼내츄럴 스러운;;;
<Work^Seony> 근데 액션이 너무나도 화려해서 무쟈게 재밌습니다
<Work^Seony> 플스4를 먹여살릴 대작게임이 나왔다고 할 정도에요
<jun__> 으흠...
<Work^Seony> 첨엔 좀 무서운데요, 계속 하다보면 무서운게 아니라 짜증이 나요 ㅎㅎ   몹들이 너무 쎄서..
<jun__> 음... 저는 절대 하면 안되겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런 분위기 싫어하시면 돈 버리시는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> GTA V 안해보셨으면 꼭 해보세요...
<Work^Seony> 정말 재밌어요
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프도 옆에서 제가하는거 구경만 해도 재밌다고 할 정도였거든요
<jun__> GTA V라... 일단 영상이라도 찾아봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너무 많이 보진 마세요.  미리 내용을 알면 재미가 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 큭~ 피시 하나 새로 장만해야겠는데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> GTA V는 플4랑 엑박용도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 집에 갈 준비나 해야겠습니다
<jun__> 음... 요번달 월급좀 세이브 해놓고... 다음달 월급 나오면...
<jun__> Seony님 조심히 들어가세요~
<Work^Seony> 넵 이따 뵈요
<HolyKnight> @sooldog83: 될성부른 맥주는 병 딸 때부터 알아본다고. 병뚜껑 따자마자 커피, 초콜릿쪽 향 진동하기에 상서로운 조짐을 느꼈는데.. 커피, 바닐라가 찐한 무게감으로 빵빵 터짐. 그러면서도 질감은 부드럽고. 과연 100점맥주 pic.twitter.com/bz41cDXrhN
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<bluedusk> AutoWiZ_znc,  전 이직합니다...
<j-u404> bluedusk: 어디로?요...(농담이믄 주금) ㅋ
<j-u404> 헐~
<bluedusk> jason_kr__,  kinx 요
<jason_kr__> 위치?
<bluedusk> 도곡역이에요
<ready^T420> 혹시 고양이 분양받으실분
<ready^T420> 계신가요 ..
<bluedusk> 아 고양이 키우고 싶은데 ㅠㅠ
<ready^T420> 길가에 있는놈을
<ready^T420> =_= 회사 여직원이 데려왔습니다.
<ready^T420> 아직 애기
<ready^T420> https://www.dropbox.com/s/sytd1yoy9dzzm0l/photo_2015-04-28_15-48-03.jpg?dl=0
<ready^T420> 인스타그램애 분양해가라고 올려놨떠니
<ready^T420> 냅다 좋아요만 눌리는 상황
<bluedusk> 저 근데
<bluedusk> 그냥 회사 여직원을 분양받으면 안될까요?
<ready^T420> ...
<bluedusk> ......
<ready^T420> 신고 당하실 수도..
<bluedusk> 왜요?
<ready^T420> 메세지를 여직원에게 보여줬거든요
<ready^T420> =3=3=3
<bluedusk> .....
<ready^T420> 엇.. 좋아하네
<bluedusk> 헐 그럼 여직원분이 절 뭐라 생각하시겠어요?
<bluedusk> ....
<ready^T420> -_-.. 둘 다 이상함.
<ready^T420> .. 좋은가 봅니다.
<ready^T420> 근데 너무 어려서
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<ready^T420> ...
<imsu> thunder mail 을 끄니까 irc 도 꺼지는 구나 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요
<bluedusk> 저도 어려서
<ready^T420> ...
<bluedusk> 올해 겨우 35밖에
<ready^T420> 벌써 열살차이짐
<bluedusk> 딱 좋네요
<bluedusk> 제 정신연령은 25일꺼에요
<bluedusk> 하는짓은 것보다 더 어릴지도...
<imsu> 응 무슨 좋은 일 있으세용? ㅎㅎ
<ready^T420> imsu: 아마 곧 bluedusk 님 장가가실지도
<bluedusk> imsu,  고양이 분양받으라는걸 제가 여직원 분양해달라고 했다가..
<bluedusk> 뭐 여튼 중요한건 전 담달에 이직 합니다.
<imsu> bluedusk: 오 ~~ 축하드려요 ~~
<ready^T420> 축하드림다
<ready^T420> 어디로 가시나요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu,  감사합니다.. 아마 전에 이력서 들고 오셨으면 ...
<bluedusk> 저 kinx 요
<ready^T420> 엌
<bluedusk> 엌 아세요?
<imsu> bluedusk: 네 ?
<ready^T420> 작년까지 서비스 이용했다가
<ready^T420> 다른 곳으로 갈아탔습니다.
<bluedusk> 했다가
<imsu> kinx 는 뭐하는 곳?
<ready^T420> CDN
<bluedusk> 오 안좋나요?
<bluedusk> 음
<ready^T420> 아뇨 안좋아서가 아니라
<imsu> bluedusk: 잘 다니시다가 갑자기 이직은 왜 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 클라우드쪽으로 가는거라
<ready^T420> 최종적으론 AWS 갈아타는거라서
<bluedusk> imsu,  뭐 삶이 그렇죠
<bluedusk> ready^T420,  저 aws 자격증 따야 하는데
<bluedusk> 150$ 이라서 고민중이에요
<ready^T420> 저희는 CDN 캐시 서비스 이용했어요
<ready^T420> bluedusk: 돈만 있음 따는건가요 -0-.
<bluedusk> solution architect 따서 알바 할까요?
<bluedusk> ready^T420,  돈만 있음 시험 볼수 잇으니깐요
<ready^T420> =_= 보는것과 붙는것은 별개..
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<bluedusk> 뭐 여튼 여직원분 어디가셨나요?
<bluedusk> 제 연락처 드리면 되나요?
<ready^T420> -0-..
<ready^T420> 회의갔나 봅니다
<imsu> 여기 저기 여직원들만 찾는구나 ~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<ready^T420> 답변이 없는 것을 보니
<ready^T420> 박스에 가둬놓은 길냥이 좀 보고 오겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 독일어나 배울까
<imsu> 독일어? 구텐탁? ㅋㅋ
<ready^T420> bluedusk: 아직 맘의 준비가 안됐다는군요
<bluedusk> 안타깝군요
<HolyKnight> https://medium.com/@shaynekang/%EC%96%B4%EB%8A%90-%EC%8A%A4%ED%83%80%ED%8A%B8%EC%97%85%EC%97%90-%EB%93%A4%EC%96%B4%EA%B0%80%EC%95%BC-%ED%95%A0%EA%B9%8C%EC%9A%94-fe6d74c16a32
<pchero_work> HolyKnight: 좋은 글 감사합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ 정독중이에요. :)
<HolyKnight> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<pchero_work> 하이욤
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<imsu> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> imsu, hi
<Work^Seony> 요즘 간간히 챗 하네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 그냥 갑자기 생각이 들더라고요 ㅎㅎㅎ 회사에서 혼자 우분투 설치해서 쓰고 있거든요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오...  그럼 다들 맥 아니면 윈도우?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-29
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘 비가 와서 조용하네요
<Work^Seony> 봄비가 오나보네요
<razGon_MINILA> 예 좀 심한 봄비가 왔어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 천둥번개.
<razGon_MINILA> 덕분에 야구는 안햇는데..
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 날씨가 개었네요.
<Work^Seony> 흐...  여기도 한국처럼 가끔 오랫동안 비가 왔음 좋겠어요...
<Work^Seony> 비 오는날 집에 침대에서 뒹굴뒹굴하면 참 좋은데...
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 다음달을 기점으로 재밌는 게임이 너무 많이 나오네요...
<Work^Seony> 시간이 점점 부족해질듯..
<bluedusk> 은ㄴㅇ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 다들 온리 윈도우 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu,  좋은 회사네요
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 윈도우인데요.ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아 사무실 책상위에 놔뒀던 만년필이 케이스째 사라졌어요
<bluedusk> 짜증나네요 진짜
<samahui_> 가끔 회사에서 사놓은 물건일줄 알고 개인꺼 가져다 써버리는 사람들이 있죠
<samahui_> 던 단종된다고 하여 사다놓았던 모나미 볼펜 두박스가 없어졌어요 ㅜㅜ
<pchero> bluedusk: 전체 메일 쏘세요. 한방에 해결됨. ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 전 자야겠음...Zzzz
<Work^Seony> 저도 무지 졸립네요..
<Work^Seony> pchero, GTA 해보셨어요?
<samahui_> 오늘 점심은 뭐 먹을까 라는 궁극의 고민에 빠져봅니다
<Work^Seony> 아.... 추어탕 먹고싶어요
<Work^Seony> 못먹어본지 한 8년 된거 같네요..
<samahui_> 추어탕은 저도 좋은데 같이 먹는 여인네께서 추어탕은 싫다네요
<samahui_> 역시 혼자 먹는거 보다 함께 먹는거 정하기가 더 어려워요 ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프도 싫어해요.  한 번도 안먹어봤지먄...
<Work^Seony> 아... 순대국도 먹고싶네요...
<samahui_> 추어탕이 두가지 인건 아시죠?
<Work^Seony> 네.
<Work^Seony> 전 갈은거 좋아해요
<samahui_> 강원도쪽은 통 미꾸라지 들어간 추어탕이고 전라도는 갈아놓은거
<Work^Seony> 특히 설악추어탕..
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 저도 갈아놓은 추어탕을 좋아라합니다
<razGon_MINILA> 강원도 가면 뭐 먹는게 좋아요?
<samahui_> 통으로 들어있는건 아무래도 거부감 들더라고요
<samahui_> 강원도가면 회를 먹어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 산나물과 회
<Work^Seony> 감자...? ㅋ
<samahui_> 철에 따라서 다른데 지금같은 봄철이면 제철나물을 넣은 밥이 맛나죠
<samahui_> 그리고 강원도는 동해와 가까워서 회도 괜찮은거 같고요
<razGon_MINILA> 흠... 그렇군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 일단은 내일은 최강한화를... 직관하러갑니다. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 헉!!!
<samahui_> 그런 부러운일이
<samahui_> 어제는 비땜시 안했던데 오늘은 어떨지 모르겠네요
<samahui_> 저도 내일 대전가는데 ... 전 시간이 없어서 직관은 못가요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘 경기 가능할거 같기도 하네요... 축축하지만,
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘은 제가 공부모임있어서 거기가고 내일.ㅋ
<samahui_> 직관의 즐거움은 포수뒤에서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 대전구장 포수 뒷자리 가격이 상당하더군요
<samahui_> 그래도 앉아서 응원하면서 재미있게 보고 싶습니다
<samahui_> 전 TV로 열심히 응원하고 있겠습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 포수 뒷자리 갈거 같습니다. 바로 앞은 아니고 뒤에서 있는자리.
<samahui_> 좋으시겠어요 그저 부러울따름입니다
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 기아 홈에서 하는 거라. ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 8회에 최강한화 육성으로.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 아~ 이번주 기아랑 하는군요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 그럼 원정팀 응원석으로 가셔야죠
<samahui_> 맘놓고 응원도하고 치어리더님들도 보고 그러죠
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러구 싶기는 한데.. 같이 가시는 형님들과 같이.ㅋ
<samahui_> sk상대로도 3연승 했으니 이번에도 3연승으로 갔으면 좋겠네요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ 2연승밖에 안됩니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 어제 우천취소라...
<samahui_> 아! 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 아무튼 성큰 감독오고 한화는 즐거운 야구를 하는거 같아 좋습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 지난주 토요일 경기는 정말 감동이였습니다!
<samahui_> 너무 재미있었죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 한화 경기는 다 재미있더라고요. 오죽하면 마리한화라 부르겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 매경기가 한국시리즈
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 최강한화 육성응원은 감동입니다.
<samahui_> 저도 가서 해보고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 오늘 점심은 제육덮밥으로...
<razGon_MINILA> 최강한화 이말이 실은 꼴지일떄 나온 응원인데. 이게 처음에 들을떈 뭔가 햇는데.... 점점 들으니 감동이 되더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 8회의 육성응원은 정말...
<razGon_MINILA> 내일 가서 해볼려구요.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 8회 한화공격때 울려퍼지는 모습 보기 좋쵸
<samahui_> 열심히 화이팅~ 하세요
<samahui_> 전 점심 먹고 오겠습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 어느 구단 보다 멋지더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점요!
<samahui_> 즐거운 점심시간들 되세요~
<samahui_> 넵
<HolyKnight> http://jjalbang.kr/ab054449/vx9ou9mpi.jpg
<HolyKnight> http://jjalbang.kr/asurahi/vx6ct82nj.jpg
<samahui_TPC> 살다살다 가장 매운 제육을 먹고 왔습니다 ... 오늘 요리에 들어간 고추가 문제더군요
<samahui_TPC> 너무 매워서 먹다가 사래걸렸네요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 한창 비가오는데 무지 더운 수요일 오후입니다~ ㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://m.insight.co.kr/view.php?ArtNo=19768
<jun__> 이젠 별의 별곳에서 말도안되는 행동을 하네요;;;
<jun__> 여성소방대원 뽑는데 왜 가슴둘레를;;;
<jun__> 오늘은 다들 바쁘시나보네요;;;
<hedy> 안녕하세요.
<jun__> 안녕하셍요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> @hyekkim: 프로그래머 머리 터지게 하는 방법
<HolyKnight> 작업중인 코드를 몰래 열어 세미콜론(;) 하나를 그리스어 물음표(;)로 바꾼다
<pchero_work> 헐.....
<samahui_TPC> 비도 오고 하더니 저녁에는 선선하니 좋군요
<samahui_TPC> 져녁에도 일하시는 분들은 모두 힘내시고~ 쉬시는 분들은 편안한 밤 보내세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 내일도 출근해야하는 오즈 입니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 내일은 무슨 날이에요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 노동절이라고 많은 사람들이 쉬는 날이지요 ... 한국에서는...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 한국에 사는게 아니었나봐요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 노동절...
<HolyKnight> 그거아심?
<HolyKnight> 리눅스용 vs나온대유
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<AutoWiZ_znc> visual studio ..  홀리나이트님께서는 특별한 채널이라던가 뭘 가지고 계시는건가요? 뉴스를 가장먼저 접하시는분 같습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 별거없는것가타유.
<HolyKnight> 무료배포네유.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-30
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 오랫만에 아침에 들어왔습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 한국은 이제 여름인거 같아요... 무지덥네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네네 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 낮에는 거의 여름이구요 아침 저녁으론 조금 선선한 정도
<AutoWiZ_znc> 딱 좋습니다.
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ujuc> 음 맥용 vs 라이센스 파일이 안보이네요.ㅡ.ㅡ; utf-8로 작성안한..;;;
<jun__> 맥을 한번도 써본적이 없어서 해드릴말이 없네요;;;;
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ :)
<ujuc> 그런데 vs code군요 맥용으로 풀린건.;;; 이건 거의... 그냥 편집기 수준..;;
<jun__> 혹시 웹로직 잘하시는분 있으신가요...?? ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 웹로직은 뭐에요?
<jun__> WAS의 일종으로 오라클에서 지원하는 겁니다~
<jun__> 유사 제품으로 Tomcat, Jues, webspear 등이 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아....  저는 모르는거네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 아.. 락플레이스에서 하는 JBOSS도 같은 제품이네요
<Work^Seony> iNotify를 이용해서 실시간 파일동기 스크립트 만들려고 하는데, 이게 샘플로 나온게 별로 없네요..
<jun__> .......................................
<jun__> iNotify가 뭔지를 모르겠네요;;;;
<Work^Seony> 커널에서 지원하는 기능인데요, 파일시스템에 변경이 생겼을 때 즉시 알려주는 기능이에요
<Work^Seony> 파이썬에서 쓸 수 있는 모듈이 있어서 굳이 C를 안해도 파일시스템 제어가 가능하죠...
<jun__> 그럼 파일시스템 변경이 일어나면 바로 스크립트를 실행하도록 만드시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 파이썬에서 함수 하나 만들어서, 특정 디렉토리를 감시하게 하고, 그 디렉토리 내에 있는 어떤 파일의 변경이 감지되면 해당 함수의 내용을 실행하는거죠...
<jun__> 아하!
<Work^Seony> 뭐 예를 들면, 자동백업 같은거요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 음.. 파이썬을 붜야하나... 뭐 이리 배워야할게 많은지;;;ㄷㄷㄷ
<jun__> 저는 점심시간이라 잠시 외출 하고 오겠습니다~
<jun__> 다들 맛점하세요~ Seony님은 수고하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 네 다녀오세요
<HolyKnight> http://okky.kr/article/277627
<HolyKnight> LG G4에 전면을 할애한 중앙기사. 조금 놀란부분. "구회장은 G4의 개발 단계부터 양산까지 거의 전 과정을 관여했다." http://pocket.co/so1Edj
<PotatoGim> lsync를 이용하시면 어떨까요?
<HolyKnight> @hankyungmedia: 이케아가 2020년까지 국내에 4개 매장을 추가로 열기로 했다. 경기 광명점에 이어 경기 고양시에 2호점을, 서울 강동구에 3호점을 열 계획입니다. 4, 5호점은 부산시와 세종시를 후보지로 검토 중입니다. bit.ly/1JSf8Ew
<samahui_TPC> x파일을 오랜만에 보는데 역시 재미있군요. 대전 출장갈일이 취소되서 빈둥빈둥 놀고있습니다
<samahui_TPC> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TPC> 충장펑크내고 놀고있습니다
<samahui_TPC> 날도 더운데 농땡이 부리니 기분이 좋군요
<samahui_TPC> 오늘 펑크나서 내일까지 널널하겠네요 ... 다만 사장 돌아오면 욕 좀 먹을거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 날이 벌써 더워요?
<samahui_TPC> 바람불면 시원한데 아니면 햇살이 따가워요
<samahui_TPC> 차타고 다니면 에어컨 없이는 땀뻘뻘이 되네요
<samahui_TPC> 창가자리도 좀 햇살이 강하네요
<samahui_TPC> 오늘 서울 기온 28도선이네요
<samahui_TPC> 올 여름은 유난히 더운 여름이 될 듯 합니다.
<Seony> 헐... 상상만해도 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 올 여름 진짜 더울거 같네요.....ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 배트맨 아캄나이트 트레일러 봤는데, 정말 죽여주네요
<Seony> 사람들이 입이 벌어질만 하겠네요....
<jun__> 아직 어벤져스도 못봤는데......
<jun__> 배트맨이라니...
<jun__> 전 문명을 거스르는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ 이런거 보면
<Seony> 영화가 아니고 게임이에요
<jun__> 아하!
<jun__> 전 참 바보처럼 굴었군요~~~
<HolyKnight> @golbin: 오큘러스와 MS 홀로렌즈의 차이점: 오큘러스는 완전히 세로운 세상을 경험하게, 홀로렌즈는 실세계와 작용하는 새로운 방법을 제공하는 것 http://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-hololens-explained-how-it-works-and-why-its-different/
<Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=527L6NyMl4g
<jun__> 우와~ 내일은 근로자의날이네요.... 전 내일부터 시작해서 5월 5일까지 쭉 쉽니다~~~
<jun__> 퇴근 12분 전.... 두둥!
<pchero_work> 어제 처음 안 사실...
<jun__> pchero_work ..???
<pchero_work> 지금 회사에서는 고객 서비스를 하고 있습니다. 그런데 한번도 야간 작업이 없어서 회사 업무 시간 이후에 회사로 걸려오는 전화는 전부 무시하는 줄 알았는데요.. 실은 그게 아니라, 업무 시간 이후에 회사로 문의 및 서비스 요청을 하게되면, 건단 16만원 가량의 추가 금액을 내야하더더라구요. -_--;;
<pchero_work> 그냥 무시하는게 아니라
<pchero_work> 서비스를 제공하는데... 엄청난 유료. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 아니면 프리미엄 서비스를 구입해야 함.. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 발상의 전환..
<Seony> 다른 회사들도 비슷해요
<Seony> 예를 들면, 서포트 티켓을 오픈하면 서비스 요금제에 따라서 바로 응답을 준다거나, 1-2일 걸린다거나..
<Seony> pchero_work: GTA V 해보셨어요?
<jun__> 저희 회사에서는 상상도 못해본 상황...
<pchero_work> Seony: 아하.. 넵 해봤습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 야간 작업은 그냥 저한테 다이렉트로 전화오는데 -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 트레버... 완전 싸이코 같아요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> jun__: 지금 다니시는 회사의 문제라기보단, 한국사회가 전체적으로 근로자를 부려먹죠 ㅎㅎ...
<Seony> pchero_work: 대사 번역이 아주 잘되지 않았어요? ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 누가 번역했는지 아주 죽이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 보면서 완전 빵빵 터졌어요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 셋다 막장이지만, 그래도 트레버 제외하면 봐줄만은 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 마이클은 아들이나 딸이나 둘다 막장이고 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 일부러 대사 들을려고 목적지 도착해도 플래그 동작 안시키고 대기함.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 특히 딸... 에휴.
<Seony> 암튼 대사 보면 아주 재밌어요
<pchero_work> 마이클은 우리나라 기준으로는.. 뭔가 대인배느낌.
<pchero_work> 와이프랑 테니스 강사랑 바람나도
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 그냥 넘어가던데요. -_-;;
<Seony> 안넘어가요
<pchero_work> 아, 결국 테니스 강사는 그냥 넘어가는걸로..
<pchero_work> 엉뚱한 집만 부시고.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나중에 테니스 강사 뒤집어엎는데, 모르시는거 보니까 아직 많이 못하셨군요..
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집 박살내잖아요
<Seony> 마피아 두목 집 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 하필.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 마이클 마리화나 폈을때가 대박이었어요.. 클라운... -_-;;;;
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 도대체 시나리오 누가 쓴건지... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 완전 대박!!!!!!!!!!!
<Seony> 저는 엔딩 보고 바로 접었어요
<Seony> 사이드퀘 몇개 하고...
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사이드퀘 중에서 가장 기억에 남는건, 프랭클린이 견인차 알바 대타 뛰어줄 때 옆에 타는 흑인 아줌마랑 대화하는게 무지 웃겼습니다
<pchero_work> 아. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ JB!
<pchero_work> 도대체 JB가 누군지!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 약에 쩔어 살던데요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 그동네는 그게 그냥 일상인가봐요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ  그리고 프랭클린 친구랑 하는 미션도 대화가 인상깊었어요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 써니님 계시나요? ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 흠.. 우분투 보안 관련 이슈가 나왔네요.
<pchero_work> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2588-1/
<DarkCircle> 버전을 너무 낮은걸 쓰는데요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요! :)
<imsu> AutoWiZ_znc: 이 늦은 시간에 어인일이시옵니까 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 나는 뭐 일때문에 어쩔 수 없는시간 빼고는 항상 있지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 노동절인데 노동을 하시다니....
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 그렇게 되었네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 진짜 한국 돌아가면 이제는 적응 못할거 같아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저희 회사 같은덴 흔하진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @sm_park: 얼마전 아마존서 주문한 $200짜리 물건을 오늘다시 체크하니 가격이 $50정도 내려가있다. 이메일 보내니까 10분만에 차액을 환불해줌. 아마존이 흥하는 한가지 이유는 이렇게 빠른 고객 편의 서비스.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-01
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 일용자가 아닙니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 개인사업자.. 쩝..ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 일용자가 아니시면 이용자 이신건가요? ^^
<razGon_MINILA> 병원은 관례상 근무해줘야함... 이런날일수록.
<HolyKnight> @sibauchi: "근"로자가 아니라 게으른 사축이니까 쉬지 못하고 츌근합니닷....! 그래도 오후 반가는 내고 싶은 5월 1일....아무튼 가치판단 끼워넣은 "근"로자라는 말 배경이나 등등 생각해 볼수록 극혐 아닙니까 노동자 씁시다 노동자
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘이 근로자의 날이라고 학교들은 운동회를 많이 한다는군요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 학부모들이 많이 참석할 수 있기 때문인거 같은데 ...
<razGon_MINILA> 지랄이죠.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음... 좀 생각해보니 이게 뭔가 싶은.. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 선생들도 부모인데.
<razGon_MINILA> 그러니 말이죠.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 회사 1층에서 보니 생각보다 출근 하는 사람이 많습니다.
<HolyKnight> @parkto: 애플이 DSLR처럼 아이폰에 렌즈 갈아끼는 특허를 냈다고! 광학줌 얼른 나와라!!! #fb https://twitter.com/techcrunch/status/593897752209268736
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 요즘 모니터들 어떤거 쓰시나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 컴매니아님 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> (콤아니야 로 읽어야 하는건 아니시지요? ㅎㅎ)
<HolyKnight> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.php?id=express_freeboard2&page=1&sn1=&divpage=231&sn=off&ss=on&sc=off&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=347913
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2496397&cate=112757
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 쓰는 모니터.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘 하루도 수고하셨습니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~ 근로자의 날인데 다들 잘 쉬고 계시는지요 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 아 오늘이 근로자의 날이군요..
<commania> 학생이라서 까맣게 잊고 있었습니다ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 근로자의 날부터 월요일월차까지 넣으면 화요일가지 연휴죠
<samahui_WS> 하지만 전 오늘 새로온 데탑 조립하고 앉았습니다
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> gtx970 메모리 이슈도 있고해서 걱정했는데 좋은데요? 성능도 괜찮고 전력사용량도 낮은게 아주 마음에 듭니다
<Seony> 960은 전력소모가 훨씬 더 적을 거에요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 성능에서 차이가 커요
<samahui_WS> 970은 이전 하이엔드급이면서 가격이 3~40만원대라 만족도가 크네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 780ti 와 성능차가 없는 40만원짜리 그래픽이라니 정말 좋아졌다 싶어요
<Seony> 글쵸... 아무래도 성능이 970부터는 끕이 다르니...
<samahui_WS> 메모리 이슈빼고는 문제 될게 없네요
<samahui_WS> 980은 솔직히 너무 비싸면서 또  ti나 타이탄급으로 장난칠거같고 딱 970이 실사용하기 좋게더라고요
<samahui_WS> 회사 컴퓨터 10대 들이는데 다 970으로 달아줬어요 oc모델로요
<Seony> 음... 근데 전기세가 좀 나올텐데요...
<Seony> 970은 파워서플라이부터 550인가를 요구하더라구요..
<samahui_WS> 500이요
<samahui_WS> 근데 풀로드 계속 하는거 아니면 오히려 이전 컴보다 덜 나오겠더군요
<samahui_WS> 지금 문제는 약간 저렴하다고 i7아닌 제온을 산겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇군요....
<samahui_WS> 예전에는 가격차 많았는데 지금은 벌로 매리트 없어요 지르고 났더니 그렇더군요... 뭐 왔으니 우선 조립해버렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 조립이면, os는 뭘로 하세요?
<samahui_WS> 근데 이거 조릅으로 사봐야 한성꺼 조립된거 사는거와 가격차가 별로 안나네요... 아 들어간 브랜드들 따지면 좀 나겠군요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 회사에서 사놓은 윈8.1로 대부분 세팅하고 일부는 ubuntu로 갑니다
<Seony> 윈8.1 싱글 라이센스 가격 쎄지않나요?
<samahui_WS> 회사에서 일괄구매한거라 가격은 모르겠는데 그리 비싼거 같지 않은데요?
<samahui_WS> 프로버젼이네요
<Seony> 아 그래요?  가격이 싸졌나...
<samahui_WS> 코어면 되는데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 한대 챙겨서 집으로 갑니다 흐흐흐
<Seony> 요즘 비쥬얼 스튜디오를 우분투에서 돌릴 수 있게되면서 다들 시끌시끌 하던데, 가격도 내린게 아닌가 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 점점 윈도우 입지가 줄어들고 있죠
<commania> 집에 라즈베리파이가 있는데
<Seony> 가상화 쪽에서 컨테이너도 그렇고, 윈도우가 많이 뒤쳐지긴 했죠
<commania> 나스로 쓸려고 셋팅하면서 RDP를 열어뒀는데
<samahui_WS> 거기다 점점 모바일 기기도 밀리니 설자리가 정말 없네요
<samahui_WS> 정말 이제는 게임만 남았습니다
<Seony> 글쵸...
<samahui_WS> 그 게임도 점점 멀티 플랫폼으로 가고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 여기다 IRC켜두고 쓰니 좋네요
<commania> 근데 문제가 있어요
<samahui_WS> 라즈베리파이는 irc하기에 딱이죠...전기도 덜먹고 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 태블릿으로 접속할 때와 스마트폰으로 접속할 때 서로 다른 세션이 열리는 것 같습니다
<Seony> 저는 라즈베리는 걍 집 ssh 접속용으로만 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 제 라즈베리파이2는 IRC전용이죠.
<samahui_WS> 달리 쓸곳이 없어요... 하던 프로젝트도 관뒀고 .. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 좀 아깝네요
<samahui_WS> 조만간 장터에 팔아버리지 않을까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 몇푼 안하는거 걍 갖고계세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 가지고 놀면 잼나긴 하는데 역시 컴퓨터기기가 많으니까 위치가 밀려요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 노트북도 여러대에 데탑도 이번에 하나 챙겼고 테블릿도 두대 있으니 할일이 없네요... 제어용으로 쓸때는 전용으로 쓸용도가 있어서 좋았는데 날이 갈수록 점점 입지가 좁아져요
<commania> 진짜 그래요
<samahui_WS> nas도 전용 nas장비 사버렸고 ㅎㅎ;;
<commania> 저도 전자기기 많은데
<commania> 꼭 놀고 있는 기기가 생겨요
<commania> 팔기엔 아깝고
<commania> 최근에 눈 딱감고 아이패드 3세대 팔았는데
<samahui_WS> 그렇다고 xbmc깔아서 영화보는 용도로 쓰면 좋은데... 요즘 iptv는 자체적으로다가 mx플레이어 깔려서 ㅎㅎ;; 그걸로 보는게 편해요
<commania> 그 돈으로 다른 거 사고 있더라고요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;
<commania> xbmc가  FTP재생하면 일부 동영상 파일의 자막을 못 불러와서
<samahui_WS> 1세대는 누구 줘버렸는데 아마도 라즈베리파이2도 누군가 주게 될거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 나스로 밖에서 동영상보는것도 포기...
<commania> 윈탭에 XBMC깔고 요리죠리 만져봤지만 자막 안뜨는 특정 파일은 죽어도 안 뜨더라고요
<samahui_WS> xbmc 자막 못불어오는건 경로명에 한글들어가면 가끔 오류나는듯해요
<commania> 아 그런가요?
<commania> !!
<samahui_WS> 그게 아니면 자막자체 수정해야되요
<commania> 어쩐지 미드만 자막이 뜨고
<commania> 애니메이션은 안뜬게
<commania> 그래서 그렇군요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 예를 들어서 xbmc에서 자막 한글을 재생하게 해놨는데 smi파일은 영파일로 설정되어있는거죠
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 라즈베리파이2 조만간 여기건 ibmmania건 아니면 주변인이건 나눔행사 한번 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 아범노트북 쓰시는군요
<samahui_WS> 이제는 안써요 구형들을 모셔놓고 있을 뿐이죠 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 저도 씽패 갖고싶었는데
<samahui_WS> 딱 레노버 넘어가고 조금 버티다 7열 없어진 시점에서 버렸어요
<commania> 현실은 3kg짜리 삼성노트북
<samahui_WS> 가지고 있는 최고 사양 모델의 ibm이 w520과 t420이군요... 최저사양은 tp 240 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 현실은 델의 워크스테이션을 주로 씁니다
<commania> 어느 정도 사양인가요?
<commania> 코어2듀오쫌 쓰나요?
<Seony> 저는 w520이랑 t530
<samahui_WS> 420은 쿼드입니다 i7 2세대
<Seony> 둘다 i7에 램16기가 달린 건데, w520은 레이드 카드까지 달려있떠라구요
<samahui_WS> 그때까지면 7열키보드로 나왔죠
<samahui_WS> w520 성능 좋쵸
<samahui_WS> 하지만 이때부터 델 프리시젼으로 넘어와서
<Seony> 네 좋더라구요
<samahui_WS> 지금은 이게 더 좋습니다
<Seony> 하지만 제 사무실에서 w520은 걍 서버실에 박혀서 모니터링 놋북으로 좌천됐씁니다 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 성능도 좋고 두꺼운 무게도 좋고 튼튼함과 발열까지 좋으면서 키감이 예전 tp느낌인지라 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> t420이 딱 그역할입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> i7 2세대 이후로 그래픽카드 빼고는 성능에서 큰 발전에 따른 차이가 없어요
<samahui_WS> 다 쓸만하죠
<samahui_WS> 다만 그래픽은 엄청나게 변해버렸죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 뭐 그것도 노트북 쪽은 별차이 없고요
<samahui_WS> 먹은 데탑 집으로 가져가서 gta5와 베필4를 풀옵으로 즐거봐야겠군요 흐흐흐
<Seony> GTA5 아직 못해보셨군요
<Seony> 꼭 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> PC버젼이요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 게임기 버젼은 해보긴 했죠... 해보기만 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 어 그럼 콘솔버전은..
<Seony> 아 해보셨꾼요..
<samahui_WS> 말그대로 해보기만 했습니다. ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 시간이 없었어요
<samahui_WS> 그리고 PC버젼이 그래픽이 훨 좋다고해서 기대중입니다
<samahui_WS> 오늘 집에 가져가서 세팅하고 결제하고 달려야죠
<Seony> 4k 지원하거든요
<samahui_WS> 베필4가 더 기대됩니다. 베필은 3만하고 있었는데 기어이 넘어가는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 지원해도 전 FullHD입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 6월 말에 나올 배트맨 아캄나이트 영상 아직 못보셨죠?
<Seony> 그거 보면 아마 더 놀라실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 열이나 전기료는 안무섭다 생각했는데 10대 다 켜놓으니 뜨겁다 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 한자리에 멀티텝으로 쭈욱 켜놔서 그렇겠죠... 각자리에 옮겨놓으면 괜찮을거라 봅니다
<samahui_WS> 다들 수요일되야 나올건디... 윈도우 업데이트는 각자알아서 하도록 해야겠네요... 다해주면 밤샘할듯해요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<Seony> 윈도우 업데이트가 꽤 오래걸리죠...
<samahui_WS> 10대 조립하는데 아침부터 지금까지 걸렸는데... 그 대부분의 시간이 윈도우 설치에 들어갔어요
<samahui_WS> SSD 다 사주는건데 하는 아쉬움이 남지만... 한정된 자금이니 할 수 없죠
<samahui_WS> 제꺼만 달아줘야죠 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 다 조립인데 제가 가져갈것만 게이밍피시로 사버렸어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 근데 후회되네요... 조립한게 보드나 파워가 더 좋은 사양이군요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 미미한 차이가 아닌가봐요?
<samahui_WS> 게이밍피시까 미니타워라 보드도 작고 램슬롯도 두개고 그렇네요
<samahui_WS> 거기다 보드칩셋이 더 낮은거네요
<samahui_WS> 그래픽카드는 비슷한거라 괜찮은데 cpu도 같은거고... 가격이 기성품인데 이가격 나오는 이유가 있군요
<samahui_WS> 조립비보다 오히려 싸서 구성품 조금씩 바꿨는데도 역시 좀 모자라다 싶네요
<Seony> 그렇군요...]
<samahui_WS> 미니타워라 사놓은 다른놈꺼 넣기도 그렇고... 에휴 할 수 없죠
<samahui_WS> 공짜로 먹는건데 감수해야죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 보드 가격 좀 줄이고 cpu와 그래픽카드를 좋은걸로 맞췄더니 언벨런스한 느낌이 강해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그래도 기성품보다 났죠
<samahui_WS> 삼송이나 헬쥐샀어봐요... 말도 안되는 사양에 말도 안되는 가격이니... AS빼고는 장점이 없죠
<samahui_WS> 아! 제꺼는 램을 16기가에서 끝이군요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 음.... 제 맥프로는 ecc램이라 64기가 업글은 도저히 엄두가 안나요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 32기가 업해줘야 만족스러운데...
<samahui_WS> ecc 넘 비싸요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 많이 저렴해 진편 아닌가요? 다시 올랐나? 흠..
<Seony> 저도 걍 32기가에서 만족하려구요
<samahui_WS> 직원들 컴은 슬롯은 4개지만 가격맞추는라 4기가 두개로 8기가 맞춰줬습니다. 필요하면 지들이 알아서 늘리겠죠
<samahui_WS> 제꺼는 8기가두개로 16기가... 32기가 가고 싶었는데 노트북만 못한 램을 갖게되는군요
<samahui_WS> 노트북도 다 32기가 풀업인데 에휴...
<samahui_WS> 좀 많이 아쉽네요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 미니 타워를 포기 못하니... 미니보드도 포기못하고 더불어 램슬롯은 포기하게 되는군요
<samahui_WS> 뭐 윈도우쓰는데 이정도면 충분하겠죠
<Seony> 미니는 어쩔 수 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 미니는 미니인데... 앞에서보면 딱 큐브인데... 위나 옆에서 보면... 길~쭉해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그래픽카드 길이만큼 길쭉하죠
<Seony> 근데 그래픽카드는 크지않아요?
<samahui_WS> 꽉차게 들어가네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 열어보면 그래픽카드가 젤 커요 보드보다 훨씬 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 슬롯에 딱 맞고 그래픽카드는 본체에 고정되는식이예요
<Seony> 쿨링이 제대로 될까 모르겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 다행이 팬이 많아요 위아래 옆 뒤로 있어요
<samahui_WS> 아래는 아니군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 양옆 위 그리고 뒤로 통풍되네요
<samahui_WS> 구멍 숭숭 모양이예요
<samahui_WS> USB가 후면 보드기판에 4개 달리고 본체 윗면에 두개 달랑있고 끝이예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 공간이 없어서 더 못달겠군요
<samahui_WS> ODD도 당연히 없고
<samahui_WS> 하드는 달랑 두개 까지 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> SSD하나에 데탑하드하나
<Seony> 뭐 그래도 있을건 다 있네요
<samahui_WS> 970은 모니터 4개까지는 그냥 연결가능이군요
<samahui_WS> 근데 이 그래픽카드가 그런건지 HDMI하나 디스플레이포트하나 그리고 dvi두개군요
<samahui_WS> 그냥 hdmi네개 달리면 좋았을걸 하는 생각이 드는군요
<Seony> d-sub은 이제 더 이상 없네요
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> d-sub 없어진지 오래됬어요
<samahui_WS> 대신에 d-sub to dvi 컨버터가 하나 들어있죠
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 근데 뭐 하긴 요즘 d-sub 지원하는 모니터도 있을까말까하니...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 그렇쵸
<samahui_WS> 윈도우 설치도 끝났고 자리에 옮겨다 놔주는 것까지 해주고 들어가봐야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 주말 즐겁게 보내세요~~~
<Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui_WS> 나중에 다시 올께요... 집에서 아기와 아내가 눈치주면 연휴내내 나와서 게임할까 생각중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 나중에 뵈요~ ㅎㅎ
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 라즈곤님, 오즈님, 써니님 다 계시네요.
<ipeter> 사마휘님은 안계시구요
<ipeter> 써니님
<ipeter> 요즘 어떻게 지내세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 요즘 무쟈게 잘 지내고 있죠
<ipeter> 우와...
<ipeter> 무쟈게 라는 말 처음 쓰신것 같아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵈어요.
<Seony> 누가 저한테 인생을 살면서 가장 좋은 때가 언제냐고 묻는다면 지금이라고 말하고 싶어요
<ipeter> 일하는 곳에서 인터넷을 막아놓은지라 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<ipeter> 어제 날짜로 퇴직했거든요.
<ipeter> 맙소사.
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요.  그럼 지금 집이시겠네요
<ipeter> 네. 그렇습니다.
<ipeter> 집입니다.
<ipeter> 그만두지 않았다면 아마 사이트에서 일하고 있겠죠?
<ipeter> labor's day예요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 여기 계신 분들도 오늘 일하시더라구요...
<ipeter> =_+
<ipeter> 대부분 한국에 계신분들이 일하죠..
<ipeter> 지금 일하고 계신가요?
<ipeter> 하와이는 본토와의 시간이 많이 틀려서
<ipeter> 항상. 항상 헷갈립니다.
<ipeter> 오후 10시 반...
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 방금까지 게임하다 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 음...
<ipeter> 게임 더 하실껀가요...?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨.  너무 어려워서 막혀서 껐어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 혹시...괜찮으시면 쿼리 해도 될까요?
<Seony> 네
<AutoWiZ_znc> 피터님 하이~
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~
<darongyi> 우분투 부팅하는데 루트계정이 접속이 안되네요,,  원래 루트계정을 만들어서 사용했는데, 어느날 루트 계정이 로긴에서 안되네요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 으음
<AutoWiZ_znc> 배는고프고 야식은 땡기는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 양념 치킨 먹고 싶은데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 살찔까봐 걱정도 되고 아아
<AutoWiZ_znc> 고민이네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그냥 간단하게 편의점 샌드위치나 먹고 말까요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 불금 되십시요~~ ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 거기 날씨는 여전히 좋겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무쟈게 좋죠
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 진짜 천국이 따로 없습니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아이고 무진장 부럽습니다 ^^
<Work^Seony> 날씨만 천국이에요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 점점 살기좋아져야 할텐데 말이지요
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 토요일이니, 일찍 퇴근해서 집에서 게임하고 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 한 3시쯤에나 가야겠씁니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음? 오늘 금요일 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 맞아요 금요일
<Work^Seony> 실수했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한국에서 하는 티비 방송 보면, 요리가 대세인가봐요
<Work^Seony> 평생 요리는 안하고 살려고 했는데, 보는 방송마다 요리다보니 와이프가 저보고 요리해보라고 은근슬쩍 푸쉬합니다
<Work^Seony> 뭐 저보고 초능력이 있따면서 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅎㅎㅎ 요리도 나름 재미 있지요
<Work^Seony> 보통 음식 냄새 맡으면, 무슨 재료가 들어갔다거나 하는건 대충 알지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 어떤 냄새를 맡고 이게 무슨 냄새인지 안다거나...  울 와이프가 무감각한건지...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 조금은 있지요. 냄새보다는 맛이 더 정확하지만
<Work^Seony> 역시 제 와이프가 음식을 하게끔 부추기는게 맞는거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 냄새 맡고 알아맞추는게 무슨 능력이라고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 해피투게더에서 쉐프 한 명이 나와서 나초오믈렛 이라는걸 했었는데 그게 진짜 쉽거든요.  저도 집에서 따라 만들었는데, 역시 쉐프가 만드는 음식이라 맛이 다르더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 요리라고는 라면 밖에 안해본 제가 해도 맛있었어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 레시피의 중요성이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 금요일이니까 저녁에 치킨사서 먹고싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 치킨요리 해드시면 되겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 이번주 일요일날 도전해볼 음식은 볶음밥입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 간단하고 쉽지만, 맛있게 만드는건 의외로 어렵다네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그게 제일 어려운거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 특히 중국집 볶음밥 좋아하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 김치는 그저 그런데 김치볶음밥은 정말 좋아라 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 전 김치볶음밥은 별로 안좋아해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘 점심은 보통 사이즈를 먹을지 미니 사이즈를 먹을지 고민되네요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 배가 부른거 보다는 적당한게 좋지요. 지금 배가 좀 고프시면 보통사이즈를
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그다지 배가 안고프시면 미니사이즈가 좋지 않을까 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 무지 많이 먹거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 늘 양 때문에 고민입니다...
<Work^Seony> 적당히 먹어야하는데, 보통은 너무 많고 미니는 좀 적고...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 요즘 너무 많이 먹다보니 , 배가 부른거보다 차라리 배가 고픈게 더 낮더라구요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 낫더라구요
<Work^Seony> 저야 뭐 1일1식으로 체중을 감량한거라 배고픈건 익숙해져있긴 한데요, 워낙 식탐이 강해서요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 심탐이 사람마다 차이가 있긴 합니다만. 결국엔 그냥 선택의 문제 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 진짜, 먹을려고 운동하는 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 맛을 즐길것인가 , 살을 뺄것인가
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-02
<Work^Seony> 예전에 한 3년도 더 전에 구입했던 시계가, 아직도 가격이 그대로네요.  좋은 시계는 아닌데...
<Work^Seony> 왠지 돈 번듯한 느낌! ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 잘 고르셨네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이 시계에요 http://shopping.naver.com/search/all_search.nhn?query=%EB%B9%85%ED%86%A0%EB%A6%AC%EB%85%B9%EC%8A%A4%20241298&frm=NVSCPRO
<Work^Seony> 3년이 아니라, 한 5년된거 같네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 한국에서는 50만원돈이군요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 서울 광화문에서 시위중인가요?
<Work^Seony> 시위 중이에요?
<razGon_MINILA> 어제 뉴스에서 나와서요. 실은 애들 서울 투어 해줄라햇는데. 데모투어 될거 같아서요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 지금은 아닐거 같은데요
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 장난 아닌가요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아니요 시위 끝나지 않았을까 싶은데요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘 새벽까지는 시위 했다는거 같은데 , 지금도 한다는 기사는 없어서요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 .. 집회 하시는분들 전단지 랄까 .. 아무튼 일정에는 오늘 오전 11시에 까지 무슨 이벤트가 있네요 , 시작시간인거 같으니까 끝나는 시간은 모르겠고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 광화문만 피해서 서울 투어 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 교육은 광화문이 짱인데..쩝ㅂ.
<razGon_MINILA> 애들에게 홍대를 교육시키기는 아닌거 같구. 어디를 가죠?
<Work^Seony> 인사동?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 인사동 버스 줄다리기 페북영상보고 이야기 하는거에요.ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 강남역 여의도 북한산
<AutoWiZ_znc> 남쪽에 있는 수목원이나 인천 바닷가 이런건 안될까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 강남은 관광거리아님.
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 거긴 버려야 하는 곳임.
<razGon_MINILA> 수목원은 광주 전남 좋은 거 많음. 바닷가도... 남해안..ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 강남은 술마시러  음....
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아침 먹었더니 졸리네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 한숨 자고 토요일을 시작해야 하나 음... 자는시간 아깝긴 한데 컨디션이 별로라 좀 자지 않고서는 정상생활이 안될거 같고
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 조용하군요
<HolyKnight> 그러게유
<HolyKnight> 연휴라서 그런가봅네다
<ipeter> 홀리나이트님 처음 뵙습니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> 네 예전부터
<HolyKnight> 주시해왔쥬
<HolyKnight> 반갑습네다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 냠냠
<jason_kr_> ㅋㅋㅋ 첨 보는 사이신가? ㅋ 아닐 것 같은데...(뭐 그럴 수도 있죠)
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 써니님은 이제 불금?
<PotatoGim> 아니, 주말이시려나? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> https://coreos.com/blog/rocket/
<PotatoGim> CoreOS는 도커 대신에 로켓으로 가는가보네요...
<PotatoGim> http://www.darktable.org/
<Seony> 금요일 저녁입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 도커는 레드햇에서 밀어주니까 좀 더 전망이 있지않나 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 그래서인지 로켓에 대한 시각이 그리 긍정적이지는 않네요...;
<PotatoGim> 어휴.. 저희 사내에서도 연구소장님이 자꾸 가상화에 관심을 가지셔서 큰일이네요...
<PotatoGim> 스토리지 회사에서 이 무슨...
<jason_kr_> ㅋ
<PotatoGim> VM-aware 스토리지 정도면 이해하는데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 스토리지 회사면 가상화에 관심갈만 할 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 레이어가 너무 동떨어진 그림을 그리고 계시는게 함정...
<ircCloud^Seony> 오브젝트 스토리지랑 블럭 스토리지 가상화가 인기잖아요
<PotatoGim> 그게...
<PotatoGim> 아예 가상화로 Fault-tolerant를 그리고 계시더라구요;
<PotatoGim> 그런데 그런 케이스는 이미 VM만으로도 충분히 대체가 가능할 것 같아요.
<PotatoGim> http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<PotatoGim> 오.. 이런게 나온걸 이제 알았네요;
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 얼마 전에 나왔죠
<PotatoGim> 음.. 배포를 쉽게 하려는 목적일까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투만 해서는 돈이 안되잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> https://www.trinitydesktop.org/newsentry.php?entry=2014.12.16
<PotatoGim> http://lwn.net/Articles/640668/
<PotatoGim> 허드도 계속 올라가긴 올라가네요...
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 고수들....
<DarkCircle> 근데 스토릿지 운영을 하다가 한두번쯤 피본 중견기업 회사는 스토릿지를 운영하는것보단 그냥 Ceph 같은걸 쓰는 방식으로 (...)
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 뭐 이것저것 너무 많아서 공부해야할게 너무 너무 많네요
<DarkCircle> 제가 아는 모 회사는 ... 시게이트 하드 발랐다가 완전 개피봤 ...
<AutoWiZ_znc> emc 에서 서버 , 네트워크 , 스토리지 통합된거 내놓고 있는거 같던데요
<DarkCircle> 그런식이 비용면에선 조금 비쌀지 몰라도 차라리 그게 낫더라고요 (...) 따로 장비 사고 이러면 신경쓸게 한두가지가 아니라스 .
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아직 제대로 접해보질 못해서 저는 아직은 좀  회의적이긴 합니다. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 보면 그게 하드웨어 솔루션 이다보니까 결국 그냥 기계만 받는다고 좋아할게 아니라 실제로 기술 인력이 제대로 지원이 되느냐 이것도 확인을 해봐야 할 것 같더라고요
<DarkCircle> 회사에서 자체보유한 엔지니어가 감당을 할 수 있을 정도면 그냥 하드웨어만 사고 필요한 부분만 콜해서 부르면 되는데 그게 아니라면 거기서 골치가 아파짐 .
<AutoWiZ_znc> 제가 최근 접하는겨우만 가지고 얘기하는거긴 합니다만. 소프트웨어 개발쪽은 그나마 조금씩 대우가 좋아지는거 같은데
<AutoWiZ_znc> OS 엔지니어는 헌신짝 취급받는 느낌이네요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 OS 가 좀 편리해지긴 했지만 그래도 노하우나 스킬이 필요한데 , 정작 필요할때는 찾으면서 대우는 안해주는거 같은 ....
<PotatoGim> 규모에 따라 케바케이기도 하고.. 아직까지 전통적인 SAN, NAS 기반의 스토리지를 쉽게 떨궈내기가 어려운 환경이죠.
<PotatoGim> 닭님 말하신 것처럼 저희도 엔지니어 기술 지원 덕분에 먹고 살고 있는 것 같아요...ㅎㅎ
<sha> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<sha> 이번에 고성능 GPU머신을 사용하기 위해 마더보드랑 같이 컴퓨터를 하나 맞추고 평소 하던대로 USB로 우분투 설치를 하고자했는데 설치과정 중 잘 안되서 조언을 구하고 싶어 찾아왔습니다. 관련해서 질문해도 될까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 여쭤보세요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 능력껏 대답해 드리겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<sha> 감사합니다
<sha> ㅎㅎ
<sha> http://bit.ly/1DJEOyd
<sha> 문제 상황을 위의 링크에 요약해보았습니다. (ㅠㅠ) 고견을 구할게요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 혹시 다른 컴퓨터가 근처에 또 있나요? ( USB 메모리가 정상적으로 부팅이 되는지 확인해봐야 할거 같습니다)
<AutoWiZ_znc> 우분투 버젼은 몇 버젼 인가요?
<sha> 14.04입니다
<sha> 그리고 USB 메모리가 정상적으로 부팅되는건 확인해보았어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> desktop 64 비트 이시구요?
<sha> 네 ubuntu desktop 64비트요
<PotatoGim> UEFI로 사용하시는 건 맞나요?
<sha> UEFI가 USB 만들 때 쓰는 옵션인거죠?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 메인보드도 모드설정이 있을껍니다.
<PotatoGim> 메인보드 설정도 해당되구요.
<sha> 네 찾아보니 2010년 이후 마더보드에서 UEFI이야기가 있어서
<sha> rufus에서 UEFI 옵션을 줘서
<sha> 부팅 USB를 만들었습니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 멈춘상태에서 몇초나 기다려 보셨어요?
<sha> 10분정도 기다려보았습니다
<PotatoGim> USB를 레거시 방식으로 만들어서 부팅해보시겠어요?
<sha> rufus에서 BIOS 로 booting usb를 만드는걸 레거시방식이라 하는건가요?
<sha> 혹시 USB를 최초에 포맷할 때
<sha> FAT도 있고 여러가지 옵션들이 있떤ㄷ
<sha> 그런게 영향을 줄 수도 있나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> rufus 를 안써봐서 아직 잘 모르겠네요..
<sha> 보통 부팅용 USB는 뭐로 제작하는게 제일 좋나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 혹시 DVD 드라이브는 없으신건가요?
<sha> 네..
<sha> 부팅용 USB를 다시 만들어보고 있는데
<sha> 옵션이
<AutoWiZ_znc> 부팅 목록에 UEFI - USB 이런식으로 나오는건 없는거지요?  BIOS 안에서 부팅순서 지정하는것말고 부팅중에
<AutoWiZ_znc> 선택적으로 부팅 목록 선택하는게 대부분 있을껍니다. 거기서 부팅 목록에 뭐뭐가 나오는지 한번 봐봐야 할거 같습니다.
<sha> 'MBR 파티션 형식의 BIOS또는 UEFI컴퓨터, 'MBR 파티션 형식의 UEFI컴퓨터', 'GPT 파티션 형식의 UEFI컴퓨터' 가 있는데 전 제일 처음 옵션을 사용했습니다
<sha> 그리고 파일시스템에서는 FAT32(기본),  NTFS, UDF, exFAT이 있는데 FAT32(기본)을 사용했구요
<sha> 제가 위에 첨부한 http://bit.ly/1DJEOyd 링크에 있는 부팅 시퀀스가 아닌 별도의 부팅 목록 페이지는 못보았습니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> usb 포멧방식은 보통 상관이 없어야 할것 같긴 합니다만.
<sha> 부팅 목록이란게 BIOS화면(위의 링크에 나온 화면)이 아니라면 어디에 있는건가요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 1번 이랑 5번이 USB 메모리 인거 같네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 1번으로 부팅 시도 하신거겠죠?
<sha> 1번이 아마 부팅시퀀스를 의미하는거니
<sha> 맞는거같습니다
<sha> 위에 UEFI 라벨도 BIOS가 똑똑하게 붙여준거보니
<sha> 맞는거같고..
<sha> 흐 ㅠ 원래 항상 쉽게했었는데 갑자기 이러니 당황스럽네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 그리고 혹시 live mode 들어가지마시고 바로 두번째줄 "install ubuntu " 로 한번 해보시겠어요
<sha> 둘다 해봤습니다
<sha> 다 같은 현상. 즉, 검은 화면이 나옵니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 'MBR 파티션 형식의 BIOS또는 UEFI컴퓨터, 'MBR 파티션 형식의 UEFI컴퓨터', 'GPT 파티션 형식의 UEFI컴퓨터' 가 있는데 전 제일 처음 옵션을 사용했습니다  -- 여기에서 3번 옵션은 어떨까 싶습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 하드에는 윈도우즈가 설치되어 있는 상황인가요?
<sha> 하드에는 윈도우즈가 설치되어있습니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> gpt 로 포맷되어있나요?
<sha> 현재 하드는 500GB 하나(현재 윈도우즈가 설치) SSD는 256GB(아직은 저장장치, 오늘 구매) 인 상황이에요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 우분투 다른버젼을 사용해보시는것도 시도해 볼 수 있는 방법입니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 혹시 부팅시퀀스에서 5번 으로시도해보신적은 있으신지요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> http://www.rodsbooks.com/linux-uefi/   여기에
<AutoWiZ_znc> Fixing blank displays—A problem that many people had through much of 2013 (but with decreasing frequency since then) was blank displays when booted in EFI mode. Sometimes this problem can be fixed by adding nomodeset to the kernel's command line. You can do this by typing e to open a simple text editor in GRUB. In many cases, though, you'll need to research this problem in more detail, because it often has more hardware-specific causes.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이런말이 있긴 합니다만. 근처에 uefi 로 설치 테스트 해볼 수 있는 머신이 없네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 다들 구닥다리 밖에 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<sha> 네 5번을 올려서 시도해보기도 했어요
<sha> 헛 e를 눌러서 nomodeset을 어떻게하는걸까요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 인스톨 우분투 화면에서
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그냥 grub 화면이죠 거기서 "e" 누르면 해당 항목의 부팅 설정(grub 설정) 이 화면에 나오고 편집할 수 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 편집후에 ctrl - b  혹은 다른 키 ( 화면 아래쪽에 설명이 나와 있습니다) 로 부팅 할 수 있습니다.
<sha> GNU GRUB version 2.02^beta2-9ubuntu1
<sha> 이곳을 말씀하신거 같은데
<sha> e를 눌러도 화면이 전환되질 않네요 ㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 커서는 계속 움직이나요?
<sha> 커서는 없고 enter/ 그리고 up arrow, down arrow만 되는거 같습니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 위 아래 위위 아래로
<AutoWiZ_znc> 선택된 항목이 위 아래로 바뀌긴 하는거죠( 행 걸린건 아닌건지 궁금해서요)
<sha> 흠? GNU GRUB version 2.02^beta2-9ubuntu1 이 글씨가 있는 화면에서 행 걸린다는게 어떤 의미인지 잘 이해가 안되네요 ㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 혹시 'e' 누른다음에 컴퓨터가 멈춰버리는지 여쭤본거에요
<sha> dk
<sha> 아 e를 눌러도 반응이 없어요 ㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 그러니까 e 누른다음에는 위아래 키도 안 먹는지 테스트 해볼려는겁니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 일단은 e 가 안먹는게 이상하네요 15.04 도 나왔겠다 신버젼 으로도 테스트 해보시는건 어떠실까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 혹시 usb 3.0 포트말고 2.0 포트도 테스트 해보시구요
<sha> 흠 네 ㅠ 감사합니다. 일단 잠시 쉬었다가 EFI mode가 뭔지 공부를 좀 해봐야할거같습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아이고 고생이 많으십니다. 잠시 후에 다시 뵙겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> http://rockstor.com/
<PotatoGim> Btrfs 기반의 오픈소스 NAS인데 심플하네요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-03
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> dhsxhd
<ipeter> 온통
<ipeter> 복싱 이야기네요.
<ipeter> 메이웨더 파퀴아오.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 하이하이
<commania> 파퀴아오 경기있다고해서
<commania> 아는 필리핀 분께 연락을 해봤는데
<commania> 안 받으시네요
<commania> 티비 앞에서 팝콘들고 있어야지 페북 메시지를 확인할 여유기 있겠냐마는...
<commania> 어쨌든 필리핀에서 파퀴야오의 인기는 박지성과 김연아를 합한 것 그 이상 된다고 보시면 됩니다..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아그래요 ? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 필리핀... ahoops  님이 거기 계시는거 같았는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 박지성 + 김연아 면 정말 대단한데요
<commania> 저도 잠시 있었는데요
<commania> 현지인이랑 처음 말튼게 그거였죠
<commania> 두유노 마니빠끼야오?
<commania> 히 이저 그레잇 뻑싱 히어로
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅎㅎㅎ 발음이 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 몇살일려나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음 저보다 두살이 많으신 하원의원 이시군요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 필리핀이 권투 열기가 있었던걸까요? 아니면 저 스타 플래이어 때문에 인기가 올라간걸까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 우리나라도 예전에 참 권투 인기 있었던거 같은데 말이지요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 우와 끝까지 쳐다보면서 움직이면서 주먹을 갖다 꼽는군요 ..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 필리핀 얼마나 갔다 오신거에요?
<commania> 한 1년이요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 거기서 여행은 좀 다니셨어요?
<commania> 별로요
<commania> 바닷가 몇번 가 보고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 치안 얘기 많던데 사고 없이 잘 다녀오셔서 다행입니다.
<commania> 치안이 괜찮던 지역이었죠
<commania> 제가 있던 시기에 한 번 시내에서 총격전이 있긴 했습니다
<commania> 치안보다 홍수가 더 큰 문제였는데
<commania> 집이 4번인가 침수됐었죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 허~ ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 힘드셨겠어요
<monos> Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요 오랫만에 뵙네요
<monos> 네
<monos> 컴퓨터 할시간이 없어서
<monos> 일요일만 하고 있어요
<monos> Seony: 님 혹시 외국에서 애플 와치 사용해보셨나요?
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 아뇨 안써봤어요.  별로 사고싶지 않아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 너무 비싸요
<monos> 제가 안드로이드 휴대폰 베가 LTE-A인데요 애플와치랑 같이 호환해서 사용하고 싶은데 이게 되는지 궁금하네요
<Seony> 안될껄요.  아이폰하고만 될 거 같은데요...
<monos> 애플와치 비싼건 엄청 비싸고 싼건 50만원정도 하는거 같아요
<monos> 애플 와치 같은거 하나 사고 싶은데요 지식이 없어서 어떤게 좋은지도 모르겠네요
<Seony> 애플와치는 제품은 다 같아요.  시계줄이랑 사이즈에 따라 가격이 다른 것 뿐이에요
<monos> 삼성 새로 출시 되는 기어S를 기대해봐야 겠네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> monos 님 안녕하세요
<monos> AutoWiZ_znc: 님 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 잘계시지요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 ㅎㅇ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> AutoWiZ_znc: 님 저 궁금한게 있는데요
<monos> AutoWiZ_znc: 님이 아실거 같아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 ㅎㅎ 어떤거에요>
<AutoWiZ_znc> ?
<monos> AutoWiZ_znc: 님
<monos> AutoWiZ_znc: 님 저번에 스케치 사이트 주소를 잊어버렸는데요 거기 사이트 혹시 주소 아시나요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<AutoWiZ_znc> http://sketchpan.com/ 여기 였던거 같네요
<monos> 감사합니다.
<monos> AutoWiZ_znc: 님 네트워크 와이파이 공유기 두대를 연결하니 1대 밖에 사용이 안되는데
<monos> AutoWiZ_znc: 2개 다 사용할려면 허브를 연결해야 되죠?
<monos> 그림 그려서 설명해볼게요
<monos> AutoWiZ_znc: http://sketchpan.com/?monos78=
<monos> 이렇게 와이파이 공유기 2개를 wan 두개로 쓰는데요
<monos> 와이파이가 1개만 사용 되고
<monos> 다른 와이파이 하나는 완전 죽어 버립니다.
<monos> http://sketchpan.com/swf/DrawPlayer.swf?uid=monos78&p_id=&p_dir=&skin_name=&skin_layer=0&skin_layer_img=&item_no=604620&dir=1430639106606&playable=&pan_type=&pan_img=&
<PotatoGim> 저렇게 하시면 플래핑이 생기죠..
<monos> PotatoGim: 님 허브를 연결 해야 와이파이 2개를 제가 원하는걸 쓰는거죠?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 허브를 아래쪽에 달려고 하시는거 같은데 그래도 지금이랑 같은 문제가 생깁니다.
<Seony> monos: 무선랜 이름은요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 논리적으론 허브 달아도 똑같습니다.
<monos> iptime 5g
<PotatoGim> 원하시는게 2개의 WAN 구간을 사용해서 대역폭 늘리려고 하시는거면 앞단에서 스위치를 두고 묶으시거나 공유기에서 2개의 WAN 포트를 지원한다면 묶으셔서 사용하셔야 해요.
<Seony> 아뇨 그게 아니라, SSID
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아마도 평소에는 , pc 1 ,2 는 공유기 을 타고 wan1 라인을 타고
<AutoWiZ_znc> pc 3 ,4 는 공유기2 를 타고 wan2 회선으로 가다가
<Seony> 혹시나 SSID를 똑같이 설정하시면 둘 중 어디로 연결될지 모를텐데...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 둘중 한쪽의 WAN 이 죽는경우 백업이 되서 돌아가게 할려고 하시는거 같은데요 ..
<Seony> LAG 기능 있는 스위치 사서 붙이면 간단하긴한데..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그것보다도 내부에 dhcp 서버가 보이므로 한쪽공유기는 자신의  dhcp 기능을 끌 수 있습니다. ( 우선 내부망에서 dhcp 서버 발견시 자신의 dhcp 를 끄는기능을 disable 시키시구요 )
<Seony> 아 글쵸  dhcp 중복되면..
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙네요
<ipeter> 류소씽크님
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<monos> AutoWiZ_znc: 님 혹시 공유기에 포트 하나씩 dhcp를 끄고 켤수 있는 기능이 있나요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 못봤습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 다만 둘중에 하나로는 되긴 하겠지요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> ip 대역은 다르게 주셔야 하구요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음 같이 주셔도 될지도  게이트웨이 IP 는 따로 주셔야 합니다. IP 임대 대역이 출돌나지 않게 범위 지정하시구요.
<PotatoGim> 백업 회선으로 사용한다고 해도 링크는 묶어야 될 것 같네요..
<PotatoGim> 두 공유기가 연결되어 있는 상황인데 스패닝 트리가 되는 것도 아니고..
<AutoWiZ_znc> blood borne 게임 영상 감상중 ㅎㅎ
<ghg_> 안녕하세요! 올만에 irc 들어와봅니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~
<ghg_> irc에서 바로 반응오면 반즈음 신기해요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 오즈봇이라고 해요~
<ghg_> 아 봇이에요? 여기 봇 출입금지로 지정되지않았나요?
<commania> 봇이요?
<commania> 그러면
<commania> 어떤 명령어에 반응하나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아니요 그냥 해본말이에요 ㅠㅠ
<commania> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 바로 반응오면 신기하다고 하셔서 그냥 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 밥사줘~ 이런거에 반응잘 합니다.
<ghg_> 저 하마타면 진짜 신고때릴뻔했어요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> ^_____^
<commania> 지금 옆동네 #uncyclopedia는
<ghg_> 하필 닉네임에 auto가 들어가셔서 의심도 안했죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> 봇으로 초토화중이라
<commania> 이해가 되네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오랜만이면 얼마만에 오신거세요 ?   일요일은 잘 보내셨는지요..
<ghg_> 음 3월달 세미나 직전에 여기 오고 안왔네요
<ghg_> irc가 익숙치않아서요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 5월 세미나는 갈 수 있을런지 ㅎㅎ 월말에 스케줄이 집중되다 보니 ㅠㅠ
<ghg_> 5월달 세미나 재미있을꺼에요... ㅋㅋ
<ghg_> 아직 공지가 안떠서 말씀못드리지만 재미있을꺼에요!
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ 가능한 가서 봐야겠군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 파퀴아오 가 네이버 실시간 검색어에 떠 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> BRB
<AutoWiZ_znc> Battle Royal Behavior
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-02
<autowiz> https://www.instagram.com/p/BE4uPRbF7iE/
<autowiz> 곧미남 이거 보자마자 드는 생각이 왜 꽃미남이 아니라 곧휴미남 일까요  ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<funfunyoo> 헉!!! 오즈... 발음이 위험해 -_______-
<HolyKnight> @yonhaptweet: 여경 5명 모집에 1천179명 지원…'공무원시험에 내 인생 걸었다' goo.gl/qWyHJB pic.twitter.com/acEJSlEZc1
<autowiz> 왜유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 공무원이 그렇게도 좋은걸까..
<autowiz> 저는 어릴때부터 공무원은 하지않겠다고 , 안정적인거보다는 액티브하고 raw 한게 좋다고 늘 생각해오고 있습니다.
<autowiz> (물론 나이가 살짝 드니 세상만사 피곤하고 힘들기도 하지만 그래도 살아있는 그날까지 폼생폼사 하며 살아야 하지 않겠습니까 하핫)
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!!
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> @kwang82: 버려진 USB. 망설이지 말고 쓰레기통에 버려라. 해커가 멀웨어 심어놨다면 100% 털린다. 그런데 주차장에 버려진 USB를 50%가 가져가서 꽂더라 (buff.ly/1QJOQ93) pic.twitter.com/hcxtXZQ1T4
<Seony> 일리는 있는 얘기네요
<Seony> 다만 불특정 다수를 노리기에는 비용이 너무 많이 들고, 특정인을 노리기에는 너무 어렵네요
<lex_phone> 아~ 조심해야겠군요
<PotatoGim> http://libmill.org/tutorial.html
<PotatoGim> autowiz: C에서 코루틴을 구현한 라이브러리인데 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> (__)
<Seony> ahoops, 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 오시네요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 까~ 안녕하세요 아훕스님 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎ
<ahoops> 폰으로 접햏습니다
<HolyKnight> ahoops: 할룽
<HolyKnight> 보라카이 잘 지내시나유
<HolyKnight> 몇년전에 본녀가 추천드렸던 책 다 읽으셨으려나유
<ahoops> 요즘 책 않읽어요
<ahoops> 집짓느라구 정신없네요
<ahoops> 다들 잘살아계시는듯하군요
<HolyKnight> 필리핀에서
<HolyKnight> 집지으세유?
<HolyKnight> 그럼 가드는 어케 해유?
<HolyKnight> Guard
<ahoops> 제가 가드에요 ㅎ
<Seony> 다 털리겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 직원 한명이 바운서입니다 =3
<ahoops> 자판이 없어서 수다를 못떨겠군요
<ahoops> 공구리 다치면 올게요ㅎ
<ahoops> (__)
<autowiz> 다치면 아플텐데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> (아학 저도모르게 아재개그가 ㅠㅠ )
<lex_phone>  ㅠㅠ 요새 바쁘네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 내일부터 출근입니다...
<Seony> 너무 오래 놀았더니 공부도 싫고 일도 싫네요
<lex_phone> Seony: 출근하기 싫겠어요. ^^
<Seony> 싫지는 않은데, 출근해서 일하기가 싫은거죠 ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 이번주에 목요일부터 일요일까지 4일 쉽니다.
<commania> ㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<commania> 테스트
<commania> 다람쥐 헌 쳇바퀴에 타고파
<HolyKnight> 강기약 먹으면 졸리는건가유?
<HolyKnight> 점심때 감기약 먹어서인지 무지 졸리네유
<Seony> 감기약에 따라 달라요
<Seony> 보통 감기약에는 수면제가 들어있긴 한데, 낮에 먹는 용도로 나오는 감기약엔 안들어있는 식이죠
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> 그럼 관계없을수있겠네유
<Seony> 네 자세한건 조제해준 사람한테 물어보세요
<lex_phone> 콧물약이 많이 졸려요~~
<Seony> 한국에서 펜글씨 교본 사서 연습 중인데 이것도 은근 힘드네요
<HolyKnight> 오호
<HolyKnight> 왜 하시는건지유?
<Seony> 어릴 때부터 글씨를 좀 잘쓰고 싶었기도 했구요, 얼마 전에 제 군대 후임이 써준 편지 보니까 필체가 환상적이어서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> 오 임수 하이
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ :)
<imsu> Seony: 귀국은 잘 하셨습니까? 인사도 못드렸네요
<imsu> 한 번 더 뵐려고 했는데 ㅠ.;ㅠ
<Seony> imsu, 무사히 잘 했어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 귀국이라니까 이상하네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 담엔 니가 하와이 와야지
<imsu> 여기가 본거지인데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하와이에 학회 열립니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하와이 가는 날은 놀러가는 날이 될테니 그 때 많은 얘기를 나눌 수 있겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 많은 얘기라고 하니 이상하당 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 주립대학교에서 학회야 늘상 열리겠지..
<Seony> HolyKnight, 이 정도면 환상적이지 않나요? https://www.dropbox.com/s/xjujw5hgtuu1kgf/Writing.png?dl=0
<imsu> 많이 배웠겠죠~ 어떻게 때리는법(?) ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 죄송합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 글씨체 특이하당
<Seony> 살면서 글씨 잘쓰는 사람을 딱 3명 만나봤는데, 이 후임이 지금껏 본 사람 중 가장 잘 쓰는 사람.
<Seony> 특이한게 아니라 완벽하게 명조체잖아
<Seony> 완벽은 아니지만, 암튼 특이한 게 아니라 잘쓰는 거야
<Seony> 저렇게 쓰려면 펜글씨 오래 해야돼
<imsu> Seony: 필기체 연습으로 쓴거 카톡으로 보내드렸습니다 하하하
<Seony> 괜찮네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 필기체 진짜 잘쓰는 유튜브 영상 하나 보여줄까?
<imsu> 저는 근데 제가 써놓고도 필기체 못알아 먹겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 그거 이름이나 이런 짧은 글 쓰는거 아니에요? 만년필로 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 흠 괜찮긴 하네유
<Seony> imsu, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTEJJr4HS2M
<HolyKnight> 본녀는 초딩때 본 같은반 아이가
<Seony> HolyKnight, 제가 본 사람 중에 가장 잘쓰는 필체 같아요.  저 정도만 따라할 때까지 하려구요
<HolyKnight> 쓴 필체가
<HolyKnight> 강렬한 인상이었네유
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<Seony> 저 한국에서 직장 다닐 때 여자 과장님도 펜글씨를 배워서 명조체에 가깝게 글씨를 썼는데, 그분도 정말 글씨를 잘썼어요
<HolyKnight> 허
<Seony> imsu, 저 유튜브 영상 어때?  필기체 죽여주지?
<HolyKnight> 따로 배우는게 있나보군유
<Seony> 네 보통 펜글씨 교본 같은 걸 따라하면서 먼저 "정자체"를 습관화해야되요
<HolyKnight> 본녀는 컨디션
<HolyKnight> 이나 도구에 따라 악필이 되버리네유
<Seony> 정자체가 몸에 배면, 그 다음부터 살짝 흘려쓰는 필기체를 연습하는게 순서구요...
<HolyKnight> 힘을 잔뜩 주는
<HolyKnight> 버릇이 있는것같아유 본녀는.
<Seony> 저도 그래요 ㅎㅎ  그래서 펜글씨를 연습하는거죠
<Seony> 늘 글씨를 잘쓰고싶어서...
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<imsu> Seony: 저 예전에 한번 본거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 위에 올린 유튜브 링크보면 진짜 영어 필기체 환상적..
<Seony> 아 그래?
<Seony> 진짜 죽이지...
<Seony> 겁나 부럽다... 나도 저렇게 쓸 때까지 연습해야지
<imsu> Seony: 저는 아직 인터넷에 나와있는 필기체로만 써봐서 이렇게 개성적인건 아직 못해봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내가 옛날에 영어 필기체 연습 좀 했었거든.  저 영상은 영어 필기체를 상당히 정석적으로 쓰는 거야
<Seony> 좀 개성도 있지만, 굉장히 바르게 쓰는 필기체야
<imsu> 네 정자에다가 약간의 개성이 들어가서
<imsu> 매력적이더라구요
<imsu> 저는 저렇게 안됨 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 볼 때마다 진짜 겁나 잘쓴다는 생각밖에 안든다
<imsu> 저는 굵기가 똑같이 나오던데
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 저 영상은 만년필로 써서 그렇잖아
<imsu> 저두 보내드린거 만년필로 쓴거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 그래?
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 비싼거 아니면 용지 차이인것 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 혹시 파커 아냐?
<imsu> 용지 차이가 클듯
<imsu> 제거는 제 카톡에 있는 사진입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 펠리칸
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐 진짜?
<Seony> 최소 10만원 넘지않아?
<imsu> m600이에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 워커맨 20만원 넘는거 샀는데 누가 회사에서 훔쳐가서 생일 기념으로 제가 저에게 선물했습니다. ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 대 만족!!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오... 그렇군...
<Seony> 난 그냥 샤프로 연습할래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 저정도 굵기 차이가 나려면
<imsu> 좀 굵은 펜촉으로 A4 용지가 아니라
<imsu> 단단한 용지(?)로 써야할 듯 합니다.
<Seony> 걍 펜촉 굵은걸로는 안되는 건가?
<imsu> 용지가 잉크를 흡수하니까
<imsu> 두께가 저렇게 안나와요
<imsu> 그냥 제 추측입니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잉크를 잘 흡수해야 저렇게 나온다는거지?
<imsu> 아녀 흡수안해야지 펜촉이 긁고 나가는데로만 잉크가 나와서 저렇게 나올 듯 합니다.
<imsu> 일반 A4는 굵기가 비슷비슷한것 같아요
<imsu> 옆에 번짐 효과 때문인것 같기도 한데
<imsu> 책받침 대고 하면 저렇게 나올 것 같기도 하네요
<imsu> 얇은 용지로 써야하나..
<Seony> 음... 신기하네...
<Seony> 일단 나는 샤프로 글씨부터 잘쓰고나서 만년필 써야할 거 같아
<Seony> 지금 현재 상태로는 악필이라...
<imsu> 글씨 못쓰는 사람의 특징이 꾹꾹 눌러쓰는거래요
<imsu> 손에 일단 힘을 빼고 써야한다고 하더라구요
<imsu> 방송에서 봤습니당 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안뇽하세요~~
<Seony> 나도 힘 안주고 쓰는데도 그래
<Seony> 내가 볼 땐 연습이 필요해
<Seony> ircCloud_autowiz, 안녕하세요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어제 그제 보지않았나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 항상저래!!!!!
<ircCloud_autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<ircCloud_autowiz> 거의 매일 뵙다보니 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ircCloud_autowiz: 약속 안지키십니까?! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 임수가 저렇게 열을 내는거보니 소개팅 이야기인가 보구만 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 눈치빨라서 좋네용!! 하하하하하하하하하하하하
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네가 너무 등급이 높다보니 어울릴만한 사람을 찾기가 힘드네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네? 무슨 망발을 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 듀오나 이런데서 안받아 줄걸요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 업무회의~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 바로 하는줄 알았더니 일단 보류
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그렇지 우리 임수 는 등급이 안나오지 너무 잘 생기고 너무 잘 나가서 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> funfunyoo, 오늘 뭐 자료 좀 얻어볼 수 있는거 있을까요?
<head|office> 다들 맛저 하셧습니까~!?
<head|office> 비가 오네요 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=4971640&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 역시또 서니님이 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저야 출근할 시간이니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하긴 뭐 그렇습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서울은 비가 꽤 오네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 방금 뉴스 보니까 태풍 온다고 그러네요
<autowiz> 허얼 태풍이 오는군요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 태풍이 아니라, 태풍급 저기압이라네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-03
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 첫출근해서 사수랑 명환이형네 회사에서 만드는 arm 클러스터에 대해서 얘길 좀 해봤는데, 반응이 아주 긍정적이더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 얘기만 잘 되면 도입할 것 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 덴장... 걍 지나가면서 툭 던진 말이었는데, 수백명이 모이는 곳에서 발표하게 생겼네요...
<autowiz> 으흐흐
<autowiz> 서니님 어깨가 급 무거워 지시겠네요
<autowiz> 서울은 비가 아주 샤워기 물줄기 마냥 퍼붓고 있습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 중앙전산실에서 매년 학교 IT 근무자들만 따로 모아서 워크샵을 개최하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그동안 중앙전산실에서 뭘 해왔고, 최근 기술 동향이나 보안 이슈 등에 대해서 발표하고 그러죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 중앙전산실에서 울 사수보고 뭐 하나 발표할래? 하는 메일이 왔다길래 그걸로 몇마디 나누고나니.....
<autowiz> 사수가 아니라 서니님이 발표를 하시게 된거군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 사수도 하는 거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 얼굴 비추면 좋긴 할 거에요.  "아~ 거기 대학 관리자 누구누구?" 이런 식으로 나름 인지도가 생길테니 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> PotatoGim: 감자감자 비 많이 오는데 잘 살고 있어? ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 네.. 일복 터졌네요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 복받으셨구만 허허허
<autowiz> 건강 챙기면서 일해~ 넌 너무 말랐음
<PotatoGim> 먹는 건 많이 먹는데... 먹는 만큼 효율이 안 나는가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어이고 이런 ..
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그래서 툭 던지는건 안좋은거 같아요
<Seony> 아예 말을 안하는게 낫죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그입 다물라
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_phone> 출근하셨나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 오늘 출근해서 한마디 툭 던졌다가, 수백명 앞에서 발표하게 생겼어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 첫날부터 사고쳤네요
<lex_phone> ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 잘하실거에요~~
<commania_> 안녕하세요!
<commania> 왜 언더스코어가 붙어있었는가...
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 감자감자 도와줘~
<autowiz> 므흐흐흐흐흐흐흐흐 렉스님 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 제가 도울게 있다니...
<lex_phone> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<head|office> 안녕하세요
<head|office> ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 렉스님
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 해드님
<head|office> 오즈님 하이욤!!
<autowiz> 감자가 와서 요리도 해주고 안마도 해주고
<autowiz> 더버깅도 해주고
<autowiz> 그러면 참 좋을텐데 말입니다.
<head|office> 포테토 님 말슴하시는건가요
<head|office> ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 써니님 안녕하세유 ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<head|office> 저번에 뵙고 싶엇는데
<head|office> 사정이 여의치 않아서 못뵈러갓네유 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 요 근래엔 아얄씨 못하게한 대리가 그만둬서 다시 들어오는중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 나쁜 대리!
<autowiz>  나쁜 대머리
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 결국 남는 분이 승리한거군요
<DarkCircle> =ㅅ=a ...
<Seony> 워크샵에서 발표핲 생각하니 벌써부터 떨리네요.  워크샵이 7월 22일인데...
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 후후후
<head|office> 승리햇다는? ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 워크샾 발표하세요? ㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 회사 워크샵인가요? ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<Seony> 저는 "회사"에서 근무하는게 아니니, 회사 워크샵은 아니구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 주립대 소속 전 캠퍼스의 IT 직원들 워크샵입니다.
<pchero_work> 우와!
<Seony> 솔직히 안하고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 발표시간도 5분이고 뭐 어차피 다들 걍 듣기만 하겠지만...
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 헉 5분 발표면 무슨 이야기를 ..ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 저 이야기 할께요 무슨 이야기 할꺼냐면 이런이런 이야기 할껀데요 아 시간 다 됬네요 질문?
<bluedusk> 딱 이러면 없어지 시간인데요?
<Seony> 질문 안받고 그냥 일방적으로 발표만 하는 시간이에요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ 오픈스택 설정파일에 오타있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 아 놔
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<Seony^MacPro> 운동을 하면 할수록 몸이 좋아진다는 느낌보다는 마치 근육돼지가 되어가는 듯한 느낌이네요...
<funfunyoo> 근육돼지...는 배...는 없지 않을까?
<funfunyoo> 난 근육도 없는 돼지...여서 ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony^MacPro> 근육돼지는 보통 근육도 있으면서 그만큼 체지방도 많은... 사람을 뜻하죠 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 근육도 없는 돼지는 보통 근육도 없으면 그만큼 보다 훨씬 더 많은 체지방도 있는 사람을 뜻함
<funfunyoo> OTL
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<head_home> 안녕하세유 다들 잘 주무시고 계신가유 ㅎ
<head_home> ㅎㅎ\
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drakekr> 안녕하셔요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 시간까지 안주무시네요
<drakekr> 반사요
<ircCloud^Seony> 빛을 반사시킨다는 그 반사인가요? 아니면 반은 죽은 상태라는 뜻인가요? ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 저야 뭐 이시간에 깨있는게 일반적인데요
<drakekr> ircCloud^Seony님이야말로 안주무시네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 여기는 지금 딱 아침 출근시간이에요 ㅎㅎ
<drakekr> 아 벌써 돌아가셨나보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 어제 출근했어요
<drakekr> C언어 300제 언제 다 풀지..
<DarkCircle> ~(-_-)~
<DarkCircle> Hello ~(~_~)~
<drakekr> DarkCircle,
<DarkCircle>  \(_ _\) 너부죽.
<drakekr> 발표자좀 구해줘
<drakekr> 너말고
<DarkCircle> 흠 어떤 주제면 괜찮을까요?
<DarkCircle> 서울대에서 일하는 형님 한분 있긴 한데
<drakekr> 우리가 언제 주제 따졌나
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스로 뭘 할 수 있는지 발표하는거 나쁘진 않을듯 싶기도 하고?
<DarkCircle> 현업에서 오픈소스 이런거 쓰고 있다 정도도 괜찮겠죠?
<drakekr> 5월 28일이고
<drakekr> 가능여부 물어보고 메일 주세요
<drakekr> drake@ubuntu-kr.org
<DarkCircle> 넵!
<drakekr> 성함 / 연락처 / 주제
<drakekr> 일단 Use Open Source for Business 라는 제목으로 등록해두겠음
<DarkCircle> 오늘 오후 중에 한 번 확인해볼께요.
<drakekr> 감사합니다
<drakekr> 장소는 강남 토즈입니다
<DarkCircle> 생각해본다고 하면 한 3일 정도 더 기다렸다가 확인을 ..
<DarkCircle> 넵 ~(~_~)~
<drakekr> 일단 정해진 엔트리가 한명밖에 없네.. ㅆ...
<DarkCircle> 요새 우분투 챗방은 레파토리가 ...
<DarkCircle> 새벽 3시 반에 써니옹 "안녕하세요" ... autowiz님 "안녕하세요" ... 그 후에 불나레 로그가 쫙~ 아침 8시까지.
<DarkCircle> 써니옹 밀린일 + 뜬금 발표 준비로 불나실듯 (...)
<drakekr> 요즘 사람들이 irc 잘 안하는듯
<drakekr> irc client가 발전을 안하는 탓도 있겠고..
<drakekr> 암튼 니 나쁘다
<DarkCircle> IRC가 팬시하지 않은게 좀 그래요.ㅋㅋㅋ _-_);;;
<drakekr> C 300제 그거 C++로 풀고있는데 어렵넹
<DarkCircle> 왜욬 ~(_-_)~
<DarkCircle> 아 그거
<DarkCircle> 팁 하나 알려드리자면
<DarkCircle> 300문제중에 중복되는거 몇개 있어요
<drakekr> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 학부때 그거 랩 애들 가르치느라 쓸 때
<DarkCircle> 300문제중에 한 150문제에서 180문제?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 "기분에 맞춰" 건너뛰고 그러는 경우 많았죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 180문제 쯤 뽑아서 풀기로 했는데
<DarkCircle> 숫자 보고 앞날 보고 계산하니까 까마득하다고 중간에 포기.
<drakekr> 초반은 너무 기본적인것들이라 100문제 정도는 걍 넘어가도 되는거 같고..
<drakekr> 그런것보단 역시 뭔가 눈에 보이는 프로젝트같은걸 해야 될듯..
<DarkCircle> 넹.
<drakekr> 나만 300제 하고.. 애기들은 열혈강의 풀라고 했음
<DarkCircle> C언어 좀 배우다
<DarkCircle> 라이브러리 조금 배우고
<DarkCircle> 미니 프로젝트 ... 뭐 이를테면 날씨 정보 긁어오기.
<DarkCircle> curl + libsoup 같은거 써서 (?)
<drakekr> 그럼 다시 문제 뽑으러
<ircCloud^Seony> DarkCircle: 혹시 그 서울대에서 일하는 사람이 임수 아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 다른 분 있어요 ㅎㅎ 수원에서 일하는 분.
<drakekr> 오씨 아재는 아니지?
<drakekr> 콜라보라 모델 아재
<DarkCircle> 그 햄은 ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 밀린 일은 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저~기 남쪽동네 고향으로 ...
<DarkCircle> 그러쿤뇽 /-ㅠ-/ (...)
<ircCloud^Seony> 애초에 일을 미뤄놓고 휴가를 가면 안되다보니...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 딱 잘라두신건카 ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 예쁘장하게 생긴 채팅 프로그램은 많이 나오는거 같더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희 직원들은 HipChat이라는걸 쓰는데, 그런대로 괜찮아요
<DarkCircle> IRC가 개선이 좀 됐으면 좋겠긴 한데 ... 전자메일도 멀티미디어 지원(HTML) 되고 ... 그러는 판인데 유독 IRC는 (...)
<DarkCircle> 마침 생각나는게 그놈 프로젝트에서 요새 한참 뚝딱대는 폴라리가 있는데 신박한 기능 몇가지 들어갔더라고요
<DarkCircle> 그림 드래그 해서 채팅창에 떨궈놓으면
<DarkCircle> imgur로 자동으로 업로드하면서 링크 던져줌.
<DarkCircle> 맥에서는 링크 던지면 미리 보기 썸네일 나오는거 있는데 (..)
<autowiz> 공부에는 왕도가 없으니 그냥 열심히 하는 수 밖에요...
<autowiz> 다만 공부하는데 잘못된 방법은 몇가지 있다고 합니다. 원리를 이해안하고 무조건 암기만 하는건 지양해야 할듯 합니다.
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 부비부비
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-04
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투가 배포판 업그레이드가 좀 불안정하죠?
<autowiz> 개인적으로는 예~~ 전 보다는 불안합니다.
<autowiz> 예전엔 판올림 할때 어쩔 수 없이 생기는 버그 정도였다면
<autowiz> 요즘은 2~3달 정도 버그잡을 생각하고 배포판이 나오는거 같은 느낌마저 듭니다.
<lex_phone> 인녕하세요. ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 몇몇 중요한 서버들이 12.04에서 돌아가는데, 내년이면 LTS지원이 끝나서요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 데비안으로 갈아타자고 얘기 좀 해볼려구요
<autowiz> 12.04 에서 14.04 로 올리는건 별 문제 없을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 판을 올리면서 생기는 문제는 점점 문제가 없어질거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 다만 신규버젼 안정화가 출시이후에 조금의(몇달정도) 시간이 걸리지 않을까 싶습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아주 크리티컬한 서버라서, 업글 실패하면 진짜 말 그대로 x되는 서버라서요...
<autowiz> 백업이 있지 않겠습니까  ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 모든 서비스가 멈춘다고 생각하시면 얼마나 중요한지 이해 되시겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이중화 가자고 하시지요
<ircCloud^Seony> failover 서버가 하나 있긴한데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그것도 어차피 12.04로 돌아가기 때문에 결국 근본적인 문제는 같아요
<autowiz> 이중화 구성이 더 장애를 유발하거나 문제해결을 복잡하게 하는경우도 있긴 합니다만 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 데비안은 요즘 롤링 업데이트인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘이 아니라 원래부터 롤링이었어요
<autowiz> 아하 ㅠㅠ 죄송합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 번 셋업하면 건드릴 필요가 없는 서버들은 데비안 안정버전으로 가도 될 거 같아요
<autowiz> stable 만 계속 쓰면 되겠군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  LDAP이랑DNS서버인데요, 얘네들이 뭐 최신 패키지가 필요한 애들이 아니라서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 데비안 팀이 패키지를 검증해서 언제 안정버전으로 포함시키는지에 대한 글을 본 거 같은데 찾질 못하겠네요
<autowiz> 그렇다고 12.04 를 계속 가지고 있을 수 도 없고
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기 사고방식으론 절대 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 내년에 보안업데이트 지원이 끝나기 때문에 그 전에 해결 봐야되요
<autowiz> 순간 사고라는 단어만 보여서
<autowiz> 가슴이 철렁
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ~~
<autowiz> 혹시 DB 벤치마킹 해보신분 계신가요?
<autowiz> 하드웨어 스팩이랑 세팅마다 다르겠지만 mysql , maria  기준으로 초당 몇건정도까지 인서트가 될까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 동접 수천명 몰리는 사이트 운영하시는 분이 하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 꾸벅~ 식사들 맛있게 하셨습니까
<Seony> 졸립네요...
<Seony> 아직 6시 반 밖에 안됐는데 지금 자면 나중에 잠 안올 것 같고...
<autowiz> 살짝만 주무시고 일어나시는건 어떠신가요?
<Seony> 그럴까 생각 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 꺄~  렉스님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 요새 너무 바빠요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 스트레스로 인한 위장장애로 살이 빠지고 있어요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐 옼토위즈님 꺄 라뇨..
<bluedusk> 채통을..
<autowiz> 스뜌레스 푸는데는 오즈표 마사지가 좋은 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 아니면 말구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 서울에 또 가야할까요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 미인형에 약해서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 손만 보내겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 혹시 그날 마사지 해달라고 할까봐 미리 가신건 아니죠?
<lexlove> 제가 미인형은 아니죠.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그러시면 그냥 인형?
<lexlove> 네 그냥 미인형 할께요.~
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 퇴근하고 싶네요
<bluedusk> 내일부터 어린이 날이라던데
<autowiz> 오즈 어린이는 내일 출근합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 명환형님도 출근하실거 같은 느낌적인 느낌이 드는군요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> JasonJang: 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 안녕세요? ^^
<JasonJang> 오즈님, 말고...어느분이 저 호출할 듯! 뉘시지? 외출중이라 잘 못보고 창 닫았어요.
<Seony> 렉스님이랑 오즈님이 인사 하셨어요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 재순님 안녕하세유 ㅎ
<JasonJang> 아 16:08:01초 글 지금 발견!   ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 저녁 먹으러 다녀오겠습니다~
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<pchero_work> https://kldp.org/node/155216
<pchero_work> 여기 내용 다 이해하시는 분? ^^;; 전 이글 반도 모르겠습니다.. 그런데 글 내용은 정말 재밌네요. ㅎ
<JasonJang> 재밌네요, pchero_ work 오랜만! ^^
<pchero_work> :)
<JasonJang> 글 보면서....든 생각 "실력자들 참~ 많다"는
<Seony> 일단은 C를 알아야 즐길 수 있는 글이군요...
<pchero_work> 중간에
<pchero_work> perf 관련 설명은 진짜 깜놀했어요.
<pchero_work> 우와.. 저런게 있었구나..;;;
<JasonJang> 퍼포먼스 스테이터스?
<JasonJang> 엠베디드, rtos 쪽에서는 민감하게 다루는 쪽이라...
<commania> 음 학교 동아리에서 있었던 일인데요...
<commania> 제가 동아리실에서 공부를 하다가 구석에 노트북 2대가 배터리 스웰링 현상으로 부풀어오른걸 목격했습니다.
<commania> 그래서 회장에게 처리를 부탁했는데
<commania> 보름이 지나도록 조치가 없고 결국 배터리가 더 부풀어 올라 노트북이 박살이 나서야
<commania> 동아리방에 오신 동아리 관리하시는 교수님께 이에 관련해서 말씀을 드렸어요
<commania> 그래서 회장은 소환당해서 꾸중을 듣고..
<commania> 문젠 이 문제로 제가 동아리 내에서 내부고발자 취급을 당하고 있단 겁니다.
<commania> 보고체계를 따르지 않고 독단적으로 윗선과 접촉햇다나 뭐라나
<pchero_work> ;;;
<commania> 이게 말이 돼요? 동아리가 군대인지 원...
<Seony> 자기가 꾸중 들었으니 가만히 있기 싫었나보죠
<head|office> 군대 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 독단적으로 윗선과 접촉햇다고 그러는 사람은
<Seony> 보통 제대하고 갓 복학한 사람들이 군대 때 하던거 못버리죠 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 찔리니까 그러는거겟죠
<head|office> 근데 사람들하고 같이 이야기 하면서 해결하는것도 방법이 되겟죠 교수님까지 안가고도 잘 처리하면 그게 제일 좋은건데 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 동아리 내에서 내부고발자 취급을 당한다는게.. 무슨 일이 있었나요//
<commania> 동아리 기자재 관리문제에 대하
<commania> 교수님께 직접 말씀드린거에 대해서죠...
<Seony> 걍 동아리를 탈퇴함이...
<pchero_work> 음.. 동아리 회원들에게서 뭔가 불이익을 당하셨나요...?
<pchero_work> 정확히 어떤 일이 있었는지..;;
<Seony> pchero_work, 위에 다 설명되어있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 교수님께 말씀드려서 동아리 회장이 꾸중을 들었다는건 알겠는데..
<pchero_work> 그 이후에 내부고발자 취급을 당한다는게, 왜 그런 생각을 가지게 되셨는지가 불분명해서요..
<pchero_work> 동아리 일부 회원들의 수군거림 혹은 동아리 전체 회의 등에서 무슨 언급이 있었는지..
<pchero_work> 오해라면 풀면 되고, 일부가 수근거리면 바로 잡으면 되고, 공개적으로 전체 회의에서 그런 생각들이 공유가 된다면.. 본인을 위해서 동아리를 나오심이 나을 것 같네요.
<pchero_work> 그런 생각을 가지신 어떤 계기나 일이 있었을 겁니다.. 그게 정확히 무엇이었는지를 생각하시면 어떻게 대처할 수 있을지가 나올 것 같네요.
<commania> 네 단톡에서 마구 씹어댔죠
<commania> 위에 나왔듯이 보고체계 드립이나
<commania> 물론 일부 선배들이
<commania> 대놓고 군대드립 치며 비아냥거리곤 있습니다만..
<JasonJang> " <pchero_work> 오해라면 풀면 되고, 일부가 수근거리면 바로 잡으면 되고, 공개적으로 전체 회의에서 그런 생각들이 공유가 된다면.. 본인을 위해서 동아리를 나오심이 나을 것 같네요."  +1
<commania> 갠톡으로 너무 속상해하지 말라고 위로하는 분도 계시고
<commania> 어떻게 될지 더 찌켜봐야죠 뭐...
<pchero_work> commania 님 잘못하신건 없네요. 다만, 단톡이란게, 단톡방에서 사람들 전부가 나서서 한마디씩 하는 건 아닐 것 같네요. 전체회의에서 조곤조곤하게 자신이 왜 그렇게 행동했는지 말씀하시면 될 것 같네요.
<pchero_work> 개인적으로 단톡방에서의 의견은 그냥 무시해도 좋을 것 같습니다. 가십에 휘둘리지 마세요. ;)
<commania> 넵 감사합니다!
<commania> 인간관계란게 힘드네요
<JasonJang> 힘든 것 맞죠만, 스트레스 받지 마소.
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다~
<autowiz> 렉스님 퇴근 하셨군요
<autowiz> 므흐흐흐흣
<DarkCircle> 조...졸렸 =ㅅ= ...
<DarkCircle> "<pchero_work> 오해라면 풀면 되고, 일부가 수근거리면 바로 잡으면 되고, 공개적으로 전체 회의에서 그런 생각들이 공유가 된다면.. 본인을 위해서 동아리를 나오심이 나을 것 같네요." +1
<DarkCircle> 세월호 꼬라지 날거 같으면 발 빼는게 인지상정 -ㅅ- 냐옹
<DarkCircle> 아 그리고 이 글은
<DarkCircle> 구글에서 검색됨 :P
<DarkCircle> (메롱)
<autowiz> 메롱은 뭔가요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> :P + (메롱)  T_T
<DarkCircle> 졸립네요 ~(_-_)~
<autowiz> feren 오랜만~~
<autowiz> 어쩌다보니 한동안 못봤구만 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 주간에는 바빠서 채널 접속해도 2시간 지나서 접속 끊기고 그러네요ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=4982123&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<sporty> 오랜만에 irc 방문합니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 안뇽하세요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<head_home> 오즈님 안주무시고 계쎳네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 롤링 업데이트 때문에 데비안을 조사하고 있는데, 서버용도로 쓰는 안정버전은 롤링릴리즈가 아니네요...
<autowiz> 킁 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 서니님 덕분에 저도 막연하게 생각만 하고 있던 거에 대해서 구체적으로 공부를 하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 데비안도 배포판마다 업그레이드를 해야하는 절차를 거쳐야한다면, 결국 데비안이 안정적이다라고 알려져있다는 부분은 큰 의미가 없을 거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 즉, 데비안이라고해서 업그레이드하다 망가질 일이 없다고 "보장"되는건 아니니깐요...
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 , 업데이트 ,업그래이드가 되는 와중에 보장을 할 수 있는 녀석이 있기는 할까요? 하는 의문이 생기긴 합니다만 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 서버 관리하시는 분들은 배포판 지원 끝나면 어떻게 하시나 궁금하네요
<autowiz> 국내는 아시다 싶이 보통 그냥 쓰던데요 ( 제가 본것들은 )
<autowiz> 수년전 OS 가 그대로 똬악~
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸... 업그레이드를 보장하는 배포판은 없겠지만, 그냥 "안정버전"의 배포판을 계속 안정버전인 상태로 롤링업데이트를 해주는 배포판이 있는가 하는 점이거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐...
<autowiz> 좀 의식있는분들은 주기적으로 OS 재설치( 업그래이드 ) 를 하시지 않으셨을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 마이그래이션 하듯이
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 어차피 이중화 되어있다면 그렇게 할 수는 있겠네요...
<autowiz> 네 이중화 되어있으면 하나씩 올리면되니까요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 문제는, 업그레이드해야하는 서버 중 LDAP 서버가, 제가 설치부터 설정까지 할 줄 모른다는거에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 기술지원 받을 업체는 있으시지요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 있는데 비용이 겁나 비싸요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 게다가 미국에서 기술지원은 사람이 직접 오는게 아니고 보통 이메일로 질문/답변을 주고받는 식이거든요...
<autowiz> 음....
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이 서버들은 한 시간만 작동이 중지되도 대부분의 서비스가 중지되기 때문에 좀 중요하기도 하구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 아무래도 이거 작업할 수 있는 기간이 12월 말에나 가능할 것 같군요...
<autowiz> 관리자가 모든 소프트웨어를 다 알 수 도 없고 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 알아야 할려나요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 모든건 다 몰라도 되겠지만, 이 정도로 중요한 서비스면 알아야겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그게 ... 중요한 그녀석이 하필 고난이도 라는 ㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러게요...
<autowiz> 과외나 학원 같은걸 다니시고 비용은 학교쪽에 내 달라고 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 더군다나, 이 LDAP 서버는 기술지원업체에서 직접 와서 설치를 해주고 갔거든요...
<autowiz> LDAP 은 저도 참... 난해해서 이게
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 예전 사수는, 모든걸 LDAP에 넣어서 일종의 계정기반 통합 시스템을 구축하고 싶어했는데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 사수는 LDAP을 별로 안좋아해요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> mysql 있는데 굳이? 그런 식이거든요
<autowiz> 장기적으로보면
<autowiz> 제가 아는한 LDAP 잘 하시는분이 적은거 같더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 잘 안써요.  LDAP은 지향하는 부분이 read에 촛점이 맞춰져있거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> write이 겁나 느립니다
<autowiz> LDAP 서버의 방식을 바꾸면 시스템을 하나둘 바꾸는게 아니라 많이 바꿔야 하겠지만서두
<ircCloud^Seony> 대신 read는 디비보다 한 3배는 빨라요
<autowiz> 서니님의 부사수 까지 고려 하신다면 , 언젠가는 방식을 바꾸는것도 방법일거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 LDAP은 통신사 같은 곳에서 많이 쓰인다고 해요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 LDAP 서비스 자체는 유지해야되요.  학교 시스템 전체가 LDAP으로 교수/직원/학생을 관리하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만, 제 현재 사수입장은, 그냥 로그인 부분만 LDAP 이용하고 나머지는 걍 디비 쓰자 이거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 학교쪽에 건의해서 LDAP 전문가를 학교에 한명 따로 뽑으시는건 어떨까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그 LDAP 전문이 제가 해야할 일 중 하나에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다른 컬리지는 어떻게 하나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 다른 곳도 마찬가지로 계정은 무조건 LDAP 써야합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떤 식이냐면요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 중앙 전산실에서 LDAP으로 모든 인적정보가 담겨있어요
<autowiz> 아니요 다른 컬리지는 LDAP 을 그렇게 잘 하시는건가 해서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면 각 단과대학들은 그 인적정보 중 일부만 땡겨가고, 비밀번호 같은건 sasl을 통해서 중앙전산실로 직접 통신을 하죠...
<autowiz> 지금 걱정하시는게 중앙 전산실 LDAP 서버 이신 건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 다른 칼리지도 마찬가지로 최소한의 LDAP 운영지식은 있는거죠.  다만 제 문제는, 제 예전 사수가 좀 심하게 많이 진취적이어서 제가 알기 힘든 방식으로 구성되어있다는 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 중앙전산실 서버는 그쪽 애들이 알아서 할 문제니까 제가 걱정할 필요는 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 걱정하는건, 현재 12.04에서 돌아가는 LDAP서버가 내년이면 보안업데이트 지원이 종료된다는 거구요...
<autowiz> 서니님 관리 서버 중에도 LDAP 서버가 있는거군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  모든 칼리지가 자체 LDAP 서버를 돌려야되요
<ircCloud^Seony> 칼리지 내에서도 각기 부서, 직책, 그룹 등등을 관리해야하거든요...
<autowiz> 그냥 공부 해서 똑같이 돌아갈 수 있는 시스템을 만들 수 있게 하는게 첫번째 방법이긴 하군요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  사실, LDAP은 굉장히 안정적이거든요
<autowiz> 저도 2년전에 제가 관리하던 시스템을 부하직원한테 유지보수 넘겼는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 몇년을 리부팅없이 굴려도 에러 한 번 안나요
<autowiz> 그때당시에는 그런 구성이 꼭 필요해서 정말 어지긴한 사람은 봐도 이해하기 힘들정도로 구성을 해놨거든요
<autowiz> 공부좀 하고 차근차근 이해하면 알아서 하겠지 했는데 ... 으음 아직도 불안불안합니다. 저 구성을 이해는 하고 있을런지ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러다보니 한 번 설정하면 롤링업데이트만으로도 유지보수가 되는 배포판을 찾게된거죠...
<autowiz> 이상적이긴 하지만 , 역시나 핵심은
<autowiz> 설치, 업데이트, 트러블 슈팅이 가능하도록 기술을 습득하셔야 할거 같은 느낌이 드네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  제가 처음부터 끝까지 LDAP 서버를 설치/세팅까지 완료할 수 있게 공부를 좀 해야되요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 예전에 한 번 시도를 했었는데 실패했었어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다. 그때는 예전이었으니까요 ^^ 서니님도 업그래이드 되셨다고 믿습니다~
<ircCloud^Seony> 배포판 문제가 이제 수면위로 떠오른 상태이니 다시 시도해봐야죠...
<autowiz> 일이 꽤 복잡할거 같긴 하지만 , 어쩔 수 없다면 하는 수 밖에 없겠지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 미팅할 때 배포판 업그레이드를 진짜 꼭 해야만 하느냐 라고 물어보면 안되겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저라도 가능하면 업그레이드 안하고 , 자체적으로 보안만 강화하고 말자고 , 말하고 싶은 생각이 듭니다.
<autowiz> 그래도 곰곰히 생각해보면 그 원인이라는게 , 시스템 구성을 다시 할 수 없어서라 그런말 하기가 쉽지는 않을거 같네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그러다가 예를 들면 예전에 유명했었던 SSL heartbleed 이슈 같은게 터지면...  아무래도 저건 물어보면 안되겠네요
<autowiz> 국내는 좀 어려운 기술은 기술지원 업체 지원 받는걸로 다 넘겨버리더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 시스템 관리자로서의 기본 자세가 아니니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 시스템 구성을 다시 할 수 없어서 라고 말해도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 제가 한게 아니기 때문에...
<autowiz> 필요한경우 소스를 직접 수정하는 방법이 있긴 합니다만. ( 더 위험 할려나요? ㅋㅋ)
<ircCloud^Seony> 기술지원업체에서, 그것도 아버지뻘 되시는 분이 직접 오셔서 설치 및 설계를 해주고 갔거든요...
<autowiz> 그게 몇년정도 전인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 2년 됐죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니까 그 설계라는게, 사실 제 예전 사수가 원했던 구성이긴 한데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 마스터-슬레이브 구조로 이중화시킨 LDAP 서버를 두고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 오픈스택에 가상머신 7대를 만들어서, 얘네들은 읽기전용 레플리케이션을 하는 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 교내에서 발생되는 모든 LDAP 쿼리를 읽기전용 서버로 보내는거죠.  쓰기작업을 하는 경우는 좀 드물거든요
<autowiz> 7대는 L4 로 묶이나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  걍 dns에서 round-robin으로 돌려요
<autowiz> DNS 라운드 로빈도 생각보다 분산이 잘 되나보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단, 현재 돌아가는 슬레이브 LDAP 서버의 배포판을 업그레이드 먼저 해봐야겠네요.  해보기도 전부터 겁먹을 필요는 없으니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 잘 되요
<autowiz> 저도 DB 관련된 건 공부 안하고 싶었는데
<autowiz> 일 하다보니 해야만하고 또 하다보니 거의 되더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸 해야하는 상황이 생기면 되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제 사수뻘 되는 분이 그러셨는데 , 정전 2~3번 나봐야 시스템 전체 이해가 간다고 하셨는데
<autowiz> 정말 그 말이 맞긴 하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 해요
<autowiz> 2~3군대 사이트가 다 그렇던데 , 전체 구조가 잘 이해가 안가는 상황에서 파악을 할려고는 하는데 잘 이해가 안가다가
<autowiz> 심각한 장애 몇번 나고 나닌까 , 몇시간만에 쫘악 눈에 들어오더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희야 워낙 규모가 작으니까 제 경우는 시스템 전체는 이해하고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 LDAP이라는건 사실 만져볼 기회가 없고 만져본 적도 없어서 좀 어렵더라구요
<autowiz> 네 저도 비슷한 경험이 있습니다. 보통 예전 리눅스 설치하면
<autowiz> 로그인 환경을 LDAP 으로 구성할지 Keberos 로 할지 물어보는거 있었잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래서 LDAP 한번 해볼까 해서 시험삼아 해볼려고 하다가 너무 안되서 포기~
<autowiz> 정말 생전 처음보는 개념에 방식에 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 짜증만 한가득 안고 포기했었는데... 그때는 그래도 예전이고 , 지금이면 또 직장인의 의무감 , 책임감 이런게 더 강하니까
<autowiz> 죽기살기로 빡시게 해서 해내지 않을까 싶습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ. 음 할 일이 많네요
<autowiz> 오픈스택은 잘 하시죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 문제 생기면 걍 지원업체 연락합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> ldap에 오픈스택에 네트워크에 사실상 혼자 다 관리 못해요
<autowiz> 그렇긴 하지요
<autowiz> 다 하는거 슈퍼맨이나 가능한 ㅋ~
<autowiz>        ㄴ
<ircCloud^Seony> 더군다나 저희는 시스템 관리자가 저 혼자잖아요
<autowiz> 전산실 다른분들은
<autowiz> 내부 프로그램 같은거만 보시는건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 전부 프로그래머에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 주로 웹프로그래밍만 하죠
<autowiz> 그러시군요 ..  휴가기간중에 서버들은 아무이상없이 잘 돌아갔었던거죠? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 다들 리눅스를 조금씩 다룰 줄은 알아요.  근데 스위치나 그런건 아예 모르죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몇년전에 출장으로 정기점검 많이 다닐때는 몇달에 한건씩은 꼭 디스크가 나가 있어서 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 대부분의 웹사이트들이 오픈스택에서 돌아가니까 하드디스크 문제에서는 좀 자유롭죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그렇긴 하겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러고보니 대부분의 서버들이 3년이 넘었는데 아직까지 하드디스크 나간게 딱 한 번이네요
<autowiz> 여유가 있으시면 디스크들을 종류별로 분류하셔서
<autowiz> 재고를 가지고 계시는것도 방법입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그건 이미 2년 전에 다 해놨습니다.  종류별로 2개씩은 갖고있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 명환이형네 arm 클러스터 도입하면 인제 그것마저도 필요없어질 거 같네요
<autowiz> 이틀전에 예전에 제가 관리하던 서버 스토리지쪽 디스크가 나갔다는데 2개가 동시에 나갔나봅니다.
<autowiz> 데이터 훌러덩 날려먹었습니다.(사실 하나가 나가고 그걸 모른채로 방치했다고 짐작하고 있습니다만 )
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐... 훌러덩...
<ircCloud^Seony> 2개 동시는 너무나도 우연의 일치네요
<autowiz> DB , 웹엡 , 웹서버 프로그램 까지 허~
<ircCloud^Seony> 담당자 겁나 깨졌겠군요
<autowiz> 제 생각엔 EMC 스토리지 관리자 화면들어가서 확인안한거 같아요
<autowiz> 금융권이었으면 회사 문닫을뻔 ㅋㅋ  백업도 없다는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사실 구성자체에 문제가 있었던거지요 복구할 백업이 없다니
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥? 백업이 없어요?
<autowiz> 헬조선엔 백업데이터 없는 서버들도 많습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제가 이회사 처음 입사살때 만지던 서버인데
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 상상이 잘 안가네요
<autowiz> 3년전부터 백업 솔루셭 새로 도입한다더니 아직 이었더라구요
<autowiz> 제가 PC 로 다운로드 받게 해놓은 스크립트가 있었는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 증분백업 걸면 용량도 많이 안차지할텐데...
<autowiz> 그거 신뢰도가 어떻게 되나고 4년이나 지나서 물어보면 제가 할 말도 없고
<autowiz> (사실 뭐가 뭔지 기억도 안나서 ㅋ)
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 저희는 최소한 /etc는 떠놓습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어라? 또 안들어가지네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네 /etc 만 백업되어 있어도 반절 이상은 수월해지지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭔가 심상치 않은 분위기가.... ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오늘 어린이 날이거든요
<autowiz> 쉬는날이라고 무슨 작업을 하는걸 수 도 있지요 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 작업하는데 접속이 안되는 경우가 있나봐요?
<autowiz> 전기공사, UPS 교체 , 서버 교체 , 서버 업그레이드 , 혹은 몇일전 났던 장애 후속조치(재복구)
<autowiz> 등등이 아닐가 하고 추측해봅니다 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아~ 그런거라면...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희는 워낙 규모가 작아서 서버 교체는 한 3년에 한 번 할까말가 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 작은대만 있어봤는지, 좀 큰대 일하시는분들은 관리하는 서버가 수백대 단위더라구요 ㅠㅠ 어우
<autowiz> 용도로 분류하면 보통 열몇가지이니까
<autowiz> 스크립트로 잘 관리하면 뭐 비슷할 수 도 있지만 , 저는 생각만해도 아찔했었습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만 전기공사를 해도 서버실에 전기가 끊어지는 경우는 1년에 한 번 있을까말까해서 그나마 다행이네요
<autowiz> 네 전기가 끊기면 귀찮은 일이 한두가지가 아니거든요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 제 부서장이, 서버실에 전기를 끊어야하는 공사는 결재를 안해줘요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ 가능하면 피하고 싶은게 모든 사람들의 생각인가 봅니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 전기 나가면 저희가 힘든걸 알아서 왠만하면 그런 일은 안만들려고 하는 편이죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이게 전체 전기 나가는 것도 처음엔 무서웠는데 3~4번 넘어가면서 전체 구성이 머리속에 들어오니까
<autowiz> 어~~ 나갔네~ 켜지뭐~ 이렇게 되더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러다 서버 하나 안돌아오면 어떡해요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그러다보니 메뉴얼 작성의 중요성도 느끼고 ㅎ
<autowiz> 간혹 쉽게 안돌아와서 몇시간 퇴근이 늦어지기도 하고 그렇지요
<autowiz> 5~7년 넘어간 서버들은 정말 전기 나갓다 오면 안켜지는 경우 종종있긴 했습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희도 한 2년 전에 전기 끊어졌을 때 당시, 대비한답시고 매뉴얼 보강해서 지금은 제대로 작성된 전기차단 대비 매뉴얼을 갖고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서버 부팅 순서랑 , 서버별 켜야하는 프로세스만 기록해놔도 수월하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 사실상 그게 제일 중요하죠.  부팅 순서
<autowiz> 미리 안해놓으면 로그보고  ,추론해서 해야해서 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 시스템 관리자들끼리 매뉴얼 기록하는 위키 사이트 같은거 안돌리세요?
<autowiz> 저희는 각 사이트별로 종이로 뽑아서 책자로 만들어둡니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 일단 전부 내부 위키에 기록해둡니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 설치법이 특이하면 처음부터 끝까지 그대로 보면서 따라하는 정도로 설치/운영이 가능한 수준으로 기록해두면, 뭐 사실 다른 직원들이 그걸 볼 일은 없겠지만 나중에 저한테도 도움이 되더라구요
<autowiz> 종이 책자에 패스워드도 있는데 간혹 , 최신화가 안되서 패스워드를 기억하지 못하는 사태가 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 패스워드는 좀 위험하긴 하네요
<autowiz> 네 무슨 자료 라던가 기술 찾다가 들어가보는 개인 홈페이지 상당수가
<autowiz> 개인이 그냥 기억하기 위해 기록하는 곳도 많았던거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 저희는, 패스워드를 알아야하는 사람들은 머리 속에 기억하고, 몰라도 되는 사람들은 ssh 키를 발급해줘요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 패스워드가 적힌 종이를 봉투에 싸서 서버실에 보관하고, 이 봉투가 열린 흔적이 있으면 패스워드를 폐기하는 식으로 운영합니다.
<autowiz> 사실은 제가 패스워드를 어렵게 한답시고 생성기 돌려서 만들어놓고는
<autowiz> 제가 잊어버린 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> Lastpass 같은거 쓰세요.  도움 많이 되요
<autowiz> 정확히 말하면 제가 인수인계할때까지는 기억을 했던거 같은데
<autowiz> 그러고서 저는 까마득히 잊어버렸지요
<autowiz> 몇개월 지나서 물어보면 기억이 안나는 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 일하시는 곳에 시스템 관리자가 몇 명이에요?
<autowiz> 보통은 대학교 마다 2~4명정도 있습니다만 네트웍관리랑 민원처리도 하고 있어서
<autowiz> 서버 잘 하는 사람은 0~1 명 입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 학교별로 따로 있군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 지금 오즈님이 일하시는 학교에서는 오즈님이 유일한 관리자에요?
<autowiz> 저는 본사에서 기술지원하다가 작년여름부터 손때고 , 부하직원한테 전부 넘겼습니다.
<autowiz> 덕분에 최근에 장애가 많네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 제가 덕이 부족한가 봅니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 부하직원의 덕이 부족한 거죠 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 백업 없이 하드 싸그리 날아간건 좀 쇼킹하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 저도 헉~ 했습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 내일 명환이형네 arm 클러스터 건으로 미팅해야하는데 그때 배포판 업글 얘기도 좀 해봐야겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 데비안 얘기를 한 번 하긴 했었는데, 데비안 안정버전이 롤링업데이트 지원을 안해주니 그것도 다시 생각해봐야겠고...
<autowiz> LDAP 서버 업그레이드 메뉴얼을 만들어서, 그렇게 따라 하는걸 정책으로 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오... 굳이 ldap이 아니라, 기한 만료되가는 서버들의 배포판 업글 정책을 세우자고 해야겠네요
<autowiz> 으음 그것도 괜찮은거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 여력이 된다면 , 기존 서버를 그대로 보존하고 신규서버를 테스트 후에 올린다음에 문제가 생기면
<autowiz> 꺼놨던 기존서버를 켜서 복구하는것도 방법입니다.
<autowiz> 혹시 서니님은 IDE 어떤거 좋아하시나요?
<autowiz> 그냥 vim + gcc 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 ide를 쓸만큼 프로그래밍을 안해서요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 대부분은 그냥 간단한 수준의 웹사이트나 스크립트 정도거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> vim 아니면 서블라임 텍스트 씁니다.
<autowiz> 하긴 저도 codelite 쓰다가 디버깅 부분이 적어지고 단순 수정만 하다보니까 notepad++ 만 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> vim 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 노력해 보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니면 여전히 대세로 불리우는 서블라임 텍스트라도... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 구입 안하셔도 사용하는데 지장 없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 윈도우 리눅스 맥 전부 지워나하구요
<ircCloud^Seony> s/지워나/지원
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-05
<autowiz> 어머나 렉스님 안녕하세요 설마 출근은 아니시지요?
<autowiz> 홀리님도 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 오즈님도 방가방가 ㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 안녕하세요
<lex_home> 오늘은 집이지만 내일 출근이에요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아이고 내일 출근 하셔야 하는군요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_home> 다들 일하시나요?
<HolyKnight> 지금 침대위입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://ruliweb.daum.net/news/view/81235.daum
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 오버워치 베타 시작했죠...
<HolyKnight> 해보셨나유
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 아직요
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<autowiz> 전엔 교통사고 나는 꿈을 자주 꾸더니
<autowiz> 최근엔 운전중에 남이 교통사고 나는걸 목격하는 꿈을 많이 꿉니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 예지몽인가요
<autowiz> 뭔가 심경의 변화가 저도 모르게 있는걸까요?
<autowiz> 예지몽까지는 아니겠지요 ㅋㅋ 교통사고 나고 나서 제가 사고나는꿈을 꾸기시작했으니까요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 으음 또 사고가 더 난다고 경고하는걸까요 ㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 그냥 개꿈 아닐가요?
<autowiz> 그렇군요.... 제가 개...  쿨럭
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<lex_home> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 휴일인데 아침은 챙겨 드셨나요?
<autowiz> 뭐 이런날은 늦잠자고 아점이나 점심을 먹기도 하겠습니다만
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 한국에서 엄청 먹다가 다시 여기 와서 하루 한끼 먹으려니 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 한끼먹고 생활이 되요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 잘됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 한 끼만 먹어도 잘 되야 정상이에요
<lex_home> 저는 보통 두끼를 먹는데 먹는 즐거움이 반으로 줄
<lex_home> 반으로 주는거군요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 즐거움도 줄고 허기가 지는 괴로움도 뒤따르죠
<autowiz> 저는 햇반하나 사서 반찬이랑 먹어야겠습니다.
<autowiz> feren 하이
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 안녕하세요. 개도 안 걸린다는 여름 감기 걸려 병원 왔습니다ㅠ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 아참 저 오늘 시빌워 보러 갈 것 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 마블 영화 다른거 안봤는데, 내용 이해 안갈텐데 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그래서 안 볼라 했는데ㅜㅜ 여자애가 보자길래요호
<ferendevelop> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 시빌워가 이번에 평점이 어마어마하게 좋은데, 그 좋은 평점도 내용 이해 못하면 왜 재밌는지 모르지 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐, 보러가기로 했으니 재밌게 보고 와 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 나중에 앞에 영화 마저 보면서 이해 할려고 노력해야하는걸까요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 넵ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 앞에 영화 마저 보다보면 까먹어서 다시 보게 될 거야 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ그래도 이제 반의 반?은 봤으니깐요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 캡틴아메리카 1은  봤지???
<ferendevelop> 넵ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 이제 몇 편 안 남았어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 2는?
<ircCloud^Seony> 윈터솔져 봤어??
<ferendevelop> 그건 아직이영
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 아무래도 시빌워는 캡틴아메리카 시리즈라, 윈터솔져를 봐야 이해가 갈텐데... 뭐 어쩔 수 없지 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 주토피아 보자고 강력히 얘기해보겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ  알아서 해.  순서 좀 꼬여도 머리에서 이해하면 되지
<ferendevelop> 제가 이길 수 있습니다'
<autowiz> 방금 어벤져스 1편읠 마져 봤네요
<autowiz> 한 4번은 시도한거 같습니다 ㅋ 보다가 졸고 보다가 자고 보다가 일하러 가고
<Seony> 안보셨었어요?
<autowiz> 저도 생각해보니 컬쳐 테러리스트더라는 ㅋ
<autowiz> 윈터솔져는 지난달에 봤고
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그랬었군요...
<autowiz> 아이언맨은 꼬박꼬박 봤었지요, 헐크고 나오자마자 봤었고
<Seony> 어벤져스 보면 토르를 안보면 내용을 절대 이해할 수 없게 되어있죠...
<autowiz> 토르도 봤었고
<Seony> 거기 등장하는 아이언맨이랑 캡틴아메리카는 걍 그렇다치더라도, 어벤져스 내용의 줄거리가 결국 토르랑 로키에서 시작되는거라...
<autowiz> 그렇더라구요. 얼마전에 제품 이름 정한다고 신화 몇개를 찾아봤었는데
<autowiz> 토르가 참 재미있는 신이더군요
<autowiz> 재미있다기보다 음.. 생각보다 유명하고
<Seony> 북유럽 신화에서 나오죠
<Seony> 제 사무실 서버들 이름이 전부 북유럽 신화에서 지은 거에요.  뭐 제 예전 사수가 그랬었지만...
<Seony> Odin, Balder, Thor, Mimir, Hel 등등..
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 서니님 이름을 딴 서버를 하나 만들 계획입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저도 autowiz라는 이름의 서버 하나 만들어야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 캭 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 민망하여라~~
<Seony> 문제는, 새로운 서버 구입은 언제 할지... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ  그전에 잊어버리시길 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz라고 이름 지으면 나중에 미팅할 때, 죽여 살려 하겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=4989807&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 아무 영화도 못 봤습니다ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜?
<ferendevelop> 이런 표현 안 좋아하지만, 여자라는 생물은 좀 특이합니다.
<ferendevelop> 처음에 주토피아! 보자고 이야기 해서 이래저래 알아 보는데 울산에는 상영 하는 곳이 없더라고요?
<ferendevelop> 그래서 그럼 그냥 시빌워 보자고 했는데 왜 시빌워 보기 싫은거냐고 물어보길래 이래저래 설명을 해줬는데
<ferendevelop> 갑자기 삐지더니; 결국 영화를 아예 못 봤습니다ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 으음 무조건 feren 이 잘못한거지요
<autowiz> 여자분을 삐지게 하다니요
<ferendevelop> 그런건가요..ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> feren 군이 8월에 서울 방문 한다고 합니다.
<autowiz> 모두 열열히 환영... 음... 8월엔 내가 좀 바빠서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아학 오버워치 설치하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 한시간만 플레이하고 일할려고하는데... 잘 되겠지요?
<ferendevelop> 아마도요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 안~(~_~)~녕~(~_~)~하~(~_~)~세~(~_~)~요
<ircCloud^Seony> imagemagick에서 심각한 보안 결함이 발견됐어요
<ircCloud^Seony> imagemagick로 웹사이트 운영하시면 당장 내려야할 정도네요.  바로 시연이 가능한 것 같아요...
<autowiz> 데이트 좀 하고 오겠습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-06
<autowiz> 업데이트 마치고 왔습니다.
<autowiz> 으음...  분명 오해의 소지가 있군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 글자 하나로 완전히 다른 뜻이 됐군요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요~
<wet> 데이트와 업데이트 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<wet> 아 엄청 웃엇네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이번엔 업데이트 같은 데이트 갔다 오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<adf> ㄴㅇㄹ
<adf> 님들
<adf> 16.04 업그레이드했는데
<adf> 오류뜹니다
<autowiz> 어떤오류가 뜨시나요? 라고 물어볼려고 해도 이미 나가시고 없으시네요
<DarkCircle> 무한반복 레퍼토리 ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> autowiz, (_ _  ) 너부죽.
<Samwise> 안녕하세요
<Samwise> 혹시 와인 staging 버전 1.9.9 에서 카카오톡 돌리시는분 계신가요?
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=31&b=bullpen2&id=5000147&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 휴일인데도 이 시간에 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 1년 364일이 모자랍니다
<autowiz> 하루는 쉬어야지요 ...  ^_^
<ircCloud^Seony> 1주일에 2일은 쉬셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 빌딩하나  사면 그래야지요 .. 아니 빌딩사고 나면 일주일에 5일은 쉴려구요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 그러고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-07
<Samwise> k
<Samwise> .,
<HolyKnight> ..
<autowiz> 더이상 이동할 상위 디렉토리가 없습니다.
<sungyo> 꾸벅...
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요...
<Samwise> 혹시 wine으로 카카오톡 사용하시는분 계신가요.. 16.04버전에서..
<samahui_PI> 카카오톡 쓰시려면 와인말고 vb이나 vm으로 윈도우 자체를 돌려야 될겁니다
<wet>  카톡이 와인으로 돌아가요?
<wet>  아니 그 이전에
<wet>  와인 이제 쓸만해졋나요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<oming> 안녕하세용
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/bell_rings/220702899851
<sungyo> ..?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-08
<ircCloud^Seony>  안녕하세요
<sungyo> 혹시 K. N. King 책으로 C 공부하신 분 계신가요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 연휴에도 일만 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 홀리님은 연휴 잘 보내셨나요? ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-01
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 퇴근합니다~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 고생하셨습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 근노자으 날' 일하셨구나 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<drake_kr> Hello world
<drake_kr> Irccloud가 가끔 끊기네요
<Work^Seony> 네 가끔 그러더라구요
<drake_kr> Cli라서 그런가...
<drake_kr> 가끔 인코딩 제대로 안되는게 있넹..
<Feren^IRCCloud> CLI를 떠나서 IRCCloud 자체가 불안정하더라고여
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요
<Work^Seony> 흐 여태 그거 알아보고 계셨군요
<drake_kr> Final Fantasy XV에서 멋진놈이라고 한건 주인공놈 아니죠?
<Work^Seony> 어느 장면에서 그랬는지 기억이 안나네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 왕일듯
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 그 영화에서 주인공 겁나 고생할 때 정작 왕자는 찌질이짓 하고 돌아댕깁니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 게임플레이요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 게임상에서의 왕자는 좀 뭐랄까, 철없는 어린애? 같은 느낌이거든요
<drake_kr> 키우는 맛이 있어서 좋겠네요
<drake_kr> 어제 last of us 10% 정도 더 했어요
<drake_kr> 지금도 final fantasy xv 인코드하고 있는데..
<drake_kr> 문제는 10bit yuv 4:2:0 크로마샘플을 구버전 ffmpeg에서 이상하게 해석을 해가지고 -.-
<Work^Seony> 파판15 다 보시고 인코딩 하시는 거죠?
<drake_kr> 인코딩 확인하느라 몇번을 더 봐서요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요.  저는 재밌어서 한 3번 넘게 본거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이제 현상 발생하는걸 확인했으니..
<drake_kr> 근데 주인공이 열심히 하긴 하는데 멋지다고 할만한 씬은 없었던거 같은데요..
<drake_kr> 근데 요즘 웬지 정체된 느낌.. cpu클럭 한계때문인가..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-02
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요ㅕ?
<razGon_JJ> 이제 겨우 정신 차립니다.
<autowiz_> 많이 바쁘시군요 ㅜㅜ
<ggk> hi
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 생각해보면 우리가 너무 AMD를 무시하고 있지는 않은가 싶기도..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세욬
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 드디어 오늘 본가 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 축하드립니다. 휴가신가요? :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 뭐 비슷합니다 공강이에요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> https://www.facebook.com/thisisgamecom/photos/pcb.1525284144150448/1525283084150554/?type=3&theater
<pchero_work> 우와.. 감동이네요.
<drake_kr> 오호..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-03
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz_> 휴일인데 잘 쉬고 계시는거지요? ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 간만에 집 청소좀 했네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<drake_kr> 연휴때마다 통풍이네요
<drake_kr> 좋은건지 아닌지..
<ProxyRedi> Nginx reverse proxy 관련 세팅하다가 도움을 구하고 싶어서 이 채팅방에 오게 되었습니다.
<ProxyRedi> 하고자 하는 것은 wordpress.domain.net:81으로 접속하면 내부망 특정 포트 웹 서버의 CMS로 연결시키는 것입니다.
<ProxyRedi> CNAME으로 wordpress.domain.net에 공유기 DDNS 주소를 설정시킨 상태이며 구성은 아래와 같습니다.
<ProxyRedi> Nginx Server1: 192.168.0.33:81, 프록시 설정을 위한 서버 (포트포워드 81>81)
<ProxyRedi>     server {
<ProxyRedi>       listen 80; (외부:81→192.168.0.33:81→docker0 브릿지:81→내부:80)
<ProxyRedi>       server_name test.domain.net;
<ProxyRedi>       location / {
<ProxyRedi>           proxy_pass http://192.168.0.33:82/wordpress;
<ProxyRedi>       }
<ProxyRedi>     }
<ProxyRedi> Nginx Server2: 192.168.0.33:82, /wordpress 경로에 CMS 설치됨 (포트포워드 안함)
<ProxyRedi> 그런데 wordpress.domain.net:81에 접속하면 301 리다이렉트가 일어나면서 http://192.168.0.33/wordpress/ (80번 포트)로 이동하게 되어서 아무것도 로딩되지 않는 상황입니다.
<ProxyRedi> 혹시 도움 주실수 있는 분이 계시면 감사히 도움받겠습니다...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-04
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 오픈스택 또 하나 구축 계획 중이라 너무 바쁘군요
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 오픈스택을 또 구축하시다니
<bluedusk> 저알바로 써주심 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 어차피 제가 하는건 아니라서요
<Work^Seony> 미란티스에서 합니다
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 블더님을 미란티스로~~
<autowiz_> 서니님은 나사로~
<ianychoi> 오.. 오픈스택 +_+
<ianychoi> 하나 더 구축하기로 결정되었나보네요 ^^;
<ianychoi> 아.. 계획중... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실 구축하기로 한건 꽤 오래됐는데, 서버 배송오려면 아직 멀었고 이래저래 절차가 좀 복잡해서요
<bluedusk> 음
<Work^Seony> 새로 구축한 오픈스택 쪽에 스위치 저렴한거 구입했는데, 이 스위치가 HSRP를 지원을 안하네요...
<Work^Seony> 이중화 어떻게 구성해야하나 고민되는군요...
<Work^Seony> 걍 서버단에서 본딩 구성해서 떄워버릴까
<autowiz_> 태우실려는건가요? burning ?
<autowiz_> 아 그게 아니군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 스위치 여러대로 작업하실려는건가요?  VRRP 를 서버단에서 설정하거나 .
<autowiz_> 서버간 직접 연결 라인 따로 만들어 놓고 , 쉘 스크립트 같은걸로 상태확인해서 네트워크 설정 바꾸는 ( 좀 무식한 ) 방법도 있긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 저희 곧 출시될 장비들 간의 HA 구성 때문에 저도 구상중이라
<autowiz_> 단순히 네트워크 라인 문제 + 장비 자체 장애 까지 커버할려고 하고 있어서
<autowiz_> 복잡해지네요.
<bluedusk> 안돼요
<bluedusk> 존잘로님은
<autowiz_> 안되는거군요
<autowiz_> 블루더스크님이 안된다고 하시니 절대로 안되겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> Last of us 클리어
<drake_kr> 으아아아 해냈다능
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 클리어를 하셨으니 주무셔야... ㅋ 새벽 4시에.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 스토리 어떠셨나요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 좋다 할정도는 아니었던듯..
<drake_kr> 서구권에서는 인기좋았을거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 플스 커뮤니티에서 라스트 오브 어스는 우주 명작이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 울나라에서도 플스 커뮤니티에서 라오어 까면 다굴 당하죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐랄까.. heavy rain이나 last of us는.. 서구권에서 특히 인기가 좋을듯요
<drake_kr> Post apocalypse라는 설정에 가족이야기라..
<Work^Seony> 헤비레인은 서구권이 아니더라도 아이 가진 부모라면 인기 좋을 거 같더라구요
<drake_kr> Ghost in the shell도 그런식이고..
<drake_kr> 전 interstella를 비롯한 '가족중심' 스토리를 그다지 좋아하질 않아서...
<drake_kr> 저한테는 오히려 uncharted나 tomb raider가 나은듯요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 사실 라오어는 그냥저냥 했어요.  재밌긴 한데 우주 명작까진 아니었구요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저한테도 오히려 툼레이더가 훨씬 더 재밌었습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-05
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> ircCloud^Seony: 번역 관련해서 질문 하나만 드려도 괜찮을까요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ~blahblah~, as well as being useful for stopping your eyes from falling onto your cheeks. 이라는 문장이 있는데 의미가 잘 이해가 안되네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 에고, 그러고보니 새벽이셨...;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 사무실 데탑 교체하면서 걍 쿠분투 깔았는데, 젠투 쓸 때랑 비교해서 뭔가 조금씩 작동이 이상한 것이 참 마음에 안드네요
<Work^Seony> 다시 젠투로 돌아가야하나
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-06
<drake_kr> 데비안..
<drake_kr> 젠투.. 한번 깔때 맘먹고 깔면 되긴 하는데.. 두번 맘먹긴 매우 귀찮지 않나요
<Work^Seony> 좀 귀찮긴 한데요, 주말에 걸어놓고 퇴근하면 되니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아하
<Work^Seony> 오래된 서버에 운영체제 다시 깔고 세팅을 했는데, 작동이 뭔가 됐다 안됐다 그러는데 이거 무슨 문제인지 몰라서 진짜 미치겠네요
<drake_kr> 거긴 헬조선이 아니었죠..
<drake_kr> 제일 짜증나는건요
<drake_kr> 한달 되면 죽는 앱 같은거에요
<drake_kr> 빠르면 보름 늦으면 3달 사이로 간헐적으로 죽는넘
<Work^Seony> saslauthd로 ldap 인증서버 세팅했는데, 뭔가 안됐다가 설정 이상하게 건드렸더니 잘 되길래 다시 서비스데몬 재시작하니 또 안되네요...
<drake_kr> 그쪽 어플들은 로그 열심히 뿌리지 않나요
<Work^Seony> 네 그 뿌려주는 로그에 나오는 에러메시지가 제가 알고있는 내용이라서 조치를 취했는데도 계속 똑같은 메시지만 되풀이하네요
<drake_kr> 반영이 안되었다거나..
<Work^Seony> 이거 서버 설치하러 갈 때, 걍 이동식 카트에 넣고 이동하느라 덜덜 거렸는데 설마 그 사이에 하드가 망가진건가..
<drake_kr> (엉뚱한걸 고치고 있었다던지)
<drake_kr> 그건 fsck로 봐야죠 뭐
<drake_kr> 퇴근전에 badblocks같은거 돌려놓고 가요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 걍 포맷하고 다시 깔아버릴까 고민 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 배드난 하드에 그라문 또그래요
<Work^Seony> 이게 마운트 되어있는 루트 파티션이라 fsck가 안돌아가네요
<drake_kr> 그건 보통.. 부트프로세스쪽에 마운트전에 돌게 하죠..
<jason_KR> Potato Gim: imho "시선을 끌기에 효과적이다"
<PotatoGim> jason_KR: 감사합니다! (__) 혹시 표현 자체가 어떤 것으로부터 저런 의미를 갖게 되었는지 알 수 있을까요?
<jason_KR> 아뇨, 저는    제가 중시하는 것은 '행간의 의미'라서..즉 블라블라부터 봐야 알겠는데....저 위 제 글은 걍 기계번역 수준의 ㅋㅋㅋ   직역이요.
<PotatoGim> Sockets are the de facto standard API for network programming, as well as being useful for stopping your eyes from falling onto your cheeks.
<PotatoGim> 이게 전체 문장인데
<jason_KR> 예 흠...
<PotatoGim> 감으로는 표준 API에 가까운 만큼 부가적인 요소에 신경을 안 쓰드록 할 수 있게 해준다는 말이 아닐까 싶은데... 이해가 잘 안되네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 쓰드록 -> 쓰도록
<drake_kr> 스르륵
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 원문을  앞뒤로 몇단락 봤는데, 기술적이고 딱딱한 얘기를
<jason_KR>  음식과 맛에 비유하는 재밌게 쓰려고 한 것들이 보이네요.
<jason_KR> 감자님 말씀처럼 "소켓은 네떡'에서 사실상 표준 API이므로 부가적인 요소에 신경을 안 쓰도록 할 수 있게 해준다" 도 충분한 해석이 되겠어요.
<jason_KR> 눈깔 튀나오지 않도록 하는데 효과적이다" 도...ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 갈 길이 구만리인데 이제 열걸음 온 것 같네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 1장 검수만 몇 일째...
<LinDol> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 눈깔이 튀어나오다니.. 토탈리콜인가..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-07
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> Hello world
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 너무 출근하기 싫네요...ㅜ
<drake_kr> 저도 그러는데
<PotatoGim> 터진 일들을 생각하니... 그냥 다 포기해버리고 싶네요...ㅜㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 얼마나 무능한가를 다시금 느끼게 되니... 극복해야겠다는 생각보다 좌절감이 오히려...
<drake_kr> 토나오면 시원하게 한번 토하고 다시 해요
<PotatoGim> 속만 자꾸 쓰리네요...ㅜ
<drake_kr> 너무 토해서요?
<PotatoGim> 나올게 없어서 토하지는 않았는데... 자꾸 쓰리네요...ㅜ
<pchero> PotatoGim:  무슨 일 있으신가요?
<PotatoGim> 플젝을 마무리 지어야 하는데 자꾸 문제가 튀어 나오네요...ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 외부 요인도 포함해서 여기저기에서 튀어 나오는데 해결이 가능할지도 답이 안나오고...
<pchero> ㅠㅠ
<pchero> 아... ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 근래에는 자꾸 속이 쓰려서...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-30
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 드라코님~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <tamigo> 안녕하세요. 4월 잘 마무리 합시다^^
<autowiz> 4월의 마지막 날이군요 읍읍
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그러고보니 다음 LTS 출시일이 캐노니컬 10주년이네요
<user_ubuntu> hi
<user_ubuntu> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> hello
<user_ubuntu> 혹시 18.04 xrdp 로 root 접근 가능하도록 하는 방법은 불가능 한가요?
<bridgebot> <draco> @kimej캐노니컬 2004년 창립인데 이미 10주년 넘지 않았나요
<bridgebot> <draco> 10주년이면 6.06은 어떻게 나온거....
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 2010년도 아니었나요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 그러게요...
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 2004입니당
<bridgebot> <draco> 와...생각해보니 이미 15년째네요. IT에서는 나름 오래된 기업.;;;
<bridgebot> <kimej> 검색해보니 지금 CEO가 2010년에 취임했다고... 별로 상관은 없네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그럼 20주년까지는 무려 3번 남은...
<bridgebot> <draco> 캐노니컬 자금 사정 안좋다는 이야기가 몇년전쯤 있었는데 요즘은 어떨려나요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 살만하니까 커뮤니티에 물품지원도 주고 그렇지 않을까 합니다
<bridgebot> <draco> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Canonical-2017-Financial-Result
<bridgebot> <draco> 작년에 200만달러 순이익
<bridgebot> <draco> 직원도 증가
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 살아났네요
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> ㅊㅊㅊ
<bridgebot> <draco> 유니티, 폰용 우분투 기타등등 다 실패하고, 클라우드는 먹혔는데, 그게 수익이 되었네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 역시 대세는 클라우드…
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 폰은 정말 아쉬웠던거같아요
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 컨셉은 좋았는데..
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 폰은 정말 기대했었는데.....
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 그나저나 오늘 페이스북은 완전 엉망이네요.. 연봉이 2억 넘는다는데 그 돈받고 뭐하는건지...
<autowiz_> 네 폰 좀 아쉬웠지 말입니다 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 사실 Ubuntu에서 자이로 스코프도 지원하고… 그냥 때려박아도 어느정도 쓸 수 있지 않을까 하는데/..
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 폰은 Mir 삽질부터 이미 망…
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 우분투 18.04 에서 메모리 Leak 이슈가 있나요??
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그놈 쉘 이슈인데 픽스 올라왔다고 합니다
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 그놈 쉘이 아닌데.. 아무래도 뭔가 코딩을 잘못한거 같네요...
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 그놈 쉘인가??
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 제가 알기론 그놈 쉘 슈퍼키 눌러서 대시 들어갈때 마다 쓰레기 수집이 제대로 안되어서 메모리가 세는걸로 들었어요
<bridgebot> <draco> 후후. 전 몇달전 KDE로 전향 했습니다.
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 이곳인가요...? 저의 우분투 라이프가 시작될 곳이...?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> :)
<bridgebot> <ddolddoly> 맞을 수도 있고 아닐 수도 있습니다.
<bridgebot> <ddolddoly> ㅋㅋㅋ 농담입니다
<bridgebot> <ddolddoly> 환영
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 이번에 저희 운영진 새로 지원하신 분이십니다
<bridgebot> <ddolddoly> 오오 더더욱 환영
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 행사진행에서 각종 분리수거와, 현수막 설치, 설문지 배포 및 수거 등등을 열심히 하겠읍니다.
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> GC...?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 어서 Ubuntu CoC 서명 + launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ko 가입을...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 배준현님 저와 더욱 가까워지셨네요~
<bridgebot> <kimej> @youngbin 님 제 DM좀...ㅠ
<SunGyo> .
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-01
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세욥 좋은 아침입니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 좀 늦은감이 있지만..ㅋ
<menolem> 안녕하세요. 16.04 LTS 버전에서 18.04 LTS 버전으로 업데이트를 하는방법이 싹 밀고 다시 까는 것 밖에 없을까요?
<YJSoft> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10 16.04에서 바로 업데이트하는것은 18.04.1 출시 이후 활성화됩니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 저번에 그거 물어보시던 분 계시던데
<bridgebot> <kimej> 다음에 또 뵈면 알려드려야겠네요
<Choi> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-02
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 회사 인터넷이 복구 되었네요.
<SunGyo> 꾸벅.....
<SunGyo> 오늘도 IRC는 평온하군요 ;)
<SunGyo> 안녕하세요...
<amen> JOIN
<amen> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<amen> 저기 궁금한게 있어서 들어왔습니다.
<amen> ^^;;; ㅠㅠ
<amen> 혹시 리눅스 궁금한것좀 여쭤도 괜찮을까요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그냥 적당히 떨구고 가시면(...) 아는 사람은 답해줄겁니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아무도 모르면 조용히 묻히는...
<amen> 네넵
<amen> file 명령어에서 파일의 속성을 알수 있는데, 파일의 속성을 알 때 magic 이라는 (Magdir디렉토리?!) 걸 사용해서 속성을 찾더라고요
<amen> 저는 magic 그부분을 읽어오고 싶은데
<amen> 어떻게 해야될까요?
<amen> 저기 팁좀 부탁드릴게요
<amen> ㅠ
<bridgebot> <kimej> Magic라이브러리가 어떻게 생겨먹었나를 알고싶으시다는건가욥
<amen> 정확히 말하자면 제가 파일을 읽으면 magic 라이브러리?를 쓰고싶다는거죠
<amen> 소스단은 오픈소스라는것은 알겠는데 말이죠..
<amen> 정말 제가 오늘이거 실마리도 못잡으면 죽을것 같은데 ...제발 도와주세요
<amen> ㅠ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 흠 제가 이해를 잘 못해서
<amen> 음
<amen> file 명령어 쓰시면
<amen> 파일에 대한 속성값이 나오잖아요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 네
<amen> 이거 알아보니까 magic을 사용해서
<amen> 가져온대요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 네
<amen> http://devanix.tistory.com/180?category=338572
<amen> 여기 링크요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 알고싶으신게 magic을 어떻게 쓰는지 인가요?
<amen> 제가 하고싶은것은 1. 파일을 읽어온다. 2. Magdir 안에 있는 elf 파일들을 사용해서 파일 속성을 알고싶다
<amen> 입니다
<amen> 네
<amen> 매직 라이브러리를 사용을 해서든...ㅠㅠㅠ제가 혹시 이해가 안됬다면
<amen> 다시 제대로 설명 해드릴게요
<amen> ㅠ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 file 명령어처럼 동작하는놈을 만들고 싶다고 하시는건가요
<amen> 네넹
<amen> 음..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그렇다면 명령어 소스를 분석해보시는게 좋을것 같습니다
<amen> 그건 봤는데.. 좀 어떻게 magic을 불러오는지
<amen> ㅠㅠㅠ
<amen> 답이 없네요...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 흠 file 어떻게 돌아가는지는 한번도 본적이 없기에...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 고수님들께 pass...
<amen> 네넹 ㅜㅜㅜ
<amen> 그래도 들어주셔서 감사해요 고수님들이 조금이라도 오셔서 봐주시고
<amen> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ알려주시면 좋겟네용
<amen> bb
<amen> ㅎ2
<ahoops> https://github.com/jeffbryner/pymagic
<ahoops> 이정도를 작성하시고 싶으신거에요?
<ahoops> 꼭 설정파일을 참고하셔야한다면 저정도면 돠지싶은데 제가 이해를 제대로 했는지는 모르겠네요
<ahoops> 이런건 역시 서니님께.... =33
<amen> 네넵 감사합니다
<amen> 한번 참고해보겠습니다
<amen> 이 정보는저도 가지고 있는데 혹시 이런거를 참고 할만한 좋은 자료가 있으면 좀 부탁드립니다.
<amen> ㅠ
<amen> C 로 작성을 하는데
<amen> 어렵네요
<amen> ㅠ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘 우분투 18.04 출시 기념 티셔츠 무사히 받았습니다.
<soyeomul> 회장님 고마워요~^^^
<soyeomul> 크롬북 마우스 포인트가 계속 와따가따 거려서 이게 마우스 문제인가 싶어서 마우스를 뺏는데 그래도 계속 와따가따 그래서 트랙패드를 자세히 보니... 눌려져 있었어요
<soyeomul> 한달간 애먹였던 마우스 와따가따 거림 문제 방금 해결봤습니다
<soyeomul> 티셔츠 디자인 참 맘에 드네요
<soyeomul> 어머님께서도 좋아하시더라구요
<soyeomul> 내일은 울진에 강풍이 분다하여 일찍 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 다들 좋은 밤 되시어요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<amen> JOIN]
<amen> 여태 글남긴게
<amen> 사라졌네요
<amen> 안녕!!
<amen> 하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 이 시간에 접속하시다니...
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-03
<bridgebot> <unchai666> 안녕하세요!
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <partrita> 안녕하세요
<amen> zzz
<amen> 안녕하십닏까?
<amen> 좋은 아침입니다.
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 무슨 공무원시험 응시율이 반도 안된다는 *소리 하는 뭐같은 *승철 양반 참 맘에안드네;;;; 지금 경쟁률이 몇백대 일이구먼...
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<glgl> 안녕하세요. 제가 리눅스 민트를 지우고 우분투를 깔고 싶은데 어떻게 포맷하는지 알 수 있을까요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 우분투 부팅 USB랄 통해 할 수 있습니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 혹시 파티션 잡는걸 말씀하시는건가요
<glgl> 네, 그런데 USB 부팅이 안먹혀서요.
<glgl> 우분투에서 리눅스 민트 깔 때는 자동실행이 됐는데 민트에서 우분투 가려니까 안되더라고요.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 음 BIOS로 들어가서 USB 잡았는데도 안되는거면
<bridgebot> <kimej> 가끔 이미지파일이 깨져서 그럴 수 있을것 같아요 저도 그런적이 있었고
<glgl> 혹시 리눅스 민트에서 포맷이 가능한가요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 가능은 합니다만 부팅 USB가 안먹히면 우분투를 깔 수가 없어서...
<bridgebot> <noel> usb에 담은 이미지가 bootable 이 아닐 수도 있어요.
<glgl> 우분투 홈페이지에서 받았는데... 18.04로 받았어요.
<glgl> 부팅이미지는 UUI로 부팅이미지 만들었어요.
<bridgebot> <noel> 혹은 usb 중에서도 표준을 지키지 않은 usb 들은 뱉어내는 시스템들도 있더라구요. (테두리 없는 모델같은.. ) 동일한 usb stick 을 사용하셨다면.. 흠..
<glgl> 네네. 첨에 민트깔던 USB 포맷하고 우분투 설치했는데 안되더라고요.
<bridgebot> <kimej> BIOS에서는 보이죠?
<bridgebot> <kimej> USB가
<glgl> F12눌렀더니 root 뭐 이런 거 나오던데 윈도우에서 봤던 bios가 아니라.. USB가 안보이더라고요.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 음 그러면 하드웨어문제일 수도 있는데
<bridgebot> <kimej> 예를들면 USB 포트라던지 USB 자체라던지
<bridgebot> <noel> 혹시 데스크탑이신가요?
<glgl> 네.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 다른 포트에 연결해보실래요
<bridgebot> <noel> 전면포트는 인식 못하는 경우도 빈번하더라구요.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 메인보드쪽(주로 뒷쪽)포트에 한번 해보세요
<glgl> 아 지금 밖이라서 집에 가서 해봐야 할 것 같아요. 그 포맷하는 명령어 좀 알려주실 수 있으신가요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 음 민트에서 포맷은 비추합니다...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 우분투에서 포맷은 민트를 지우고 우분투를 깔기를 선택하시면 되구요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 부팅 USB에서
<glgl> 일단 USB부팅이 가능해야겠네요.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 네
<glgl> 집에 가면 알려주신대로 일단 해볼게요.
<glgl> 감사합니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 넵
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘 울진에는 바람이 좀 세게 불었어여 저녁무렵에 소나기 잠깐
<soyeomul> 시골에 내려온지 1년 4개월 지났는데요 이곳은 논이나 밭같은 토지에 굉장히 밀접하다랄까요
<soyeomul> 내려와서 토지대장을 정말 많이 보게 되더라구요
<soyeomul> 저 땅 지번 주인이 누구인지 면적이 어떻게 되는지 등등
<soyeomul> 상황에 따라 인접한 논 필지를 합치기도 분할하기도 등등
<soyeomul> 이게 다 직불금이나 우사 적법화랑 관련이 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 콤푸타로 우분투를 사용하는것도 재밌고요 토지대장을 통해 논이 어디에 있고 면적이 어떻게 되는지 확인하고 정리하는것도 재밌었어요;;;
<soyeomul> 내일 또 아침 일찍 소여물 주러 가봅니다 사료가 입고되는 날이라서
<soyeomul> 일찍 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<glgl> 안녕하세요. 우분투  18.04를 깔았는데 사운드카드가 안잡혀요. 16.04는 alsa깔고 하니까 되던데 18.04는 안되는 것 같아요. 혹시 설정하는 방법 좀 알 수 있을까요?
<autowiz> 사무실 들어왔어요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 이틀째 몇시간 못자고 야근하니 힘드네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 오즈님도 이제 몸 사려야할 나이가...
<Work^Seony> 아 사려야한다고 말하믄 안되갓구나 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 조금 체력이 떨어지긴 한거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 규칙적으로 생활해서 그런건지 나이가 들어서 그런건지는 몰라도 새벽 1:30 넘으면 심지어 게임하다가도 꾸벅 꾸벅 졸아요
<autowiz> 저는 몇면 못잔거 몰아서 자는지 요즘 예전보다 너무 자주 졸립니다  ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 게임하다가 차가 막 산으로 가고 그러더라구요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-04
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <unchai666> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 자주 오고 싶은데 잘 안되네요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 바쁘신가보네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 바쁘기도 하고 일의 특성상 어렵기도 하구요.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<lexlove> 켜놓기만 해도 될텐데 습관이 안된 듯 해요.ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> http://v.media.daum.net/v/20180504210004083 ...
<DarkCircle> 괜찮으실랑가 ...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 걱정해주셔서 감사합니다만, 제가 여기서 몇 번 얘기했는데 저기는 아주 먼 곳입니다.  비행기 타고 한시간 넘게 가야되요...
<Work^Seony> 제주도에서 화산 터졌는데 서울 사는 사람한테 괜찮냐고 물어보는 정도?
<Work^Seony> 심지어 화산 터진 것도 한국 뉴스 보고 알았을 정도니...
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-05
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 최근에 일하다 보니까 dhcpd 서버가 iptables 로 차단이 안되는 걸 발견했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 트위터 내부에서 유저 패스워드가 plain text로 유출된 상황이 생겼으니... 패스워드 변경하시고, 트위터랑 같은 패스워드 쓰는 웹사이트는 주의하세요
<autowiz_> wire - nic -tcpdump - iptables - os   이렇게 들어오는개념에서 dhcp 는 정확히는 몰라도 일단 iptables 앞에 있다고 하더라구요
<autowiz_> 유저패스워드가 애초에 왜 plaintext 로 남아있을 수 있는건지 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> dhcp는 브로드캐스팅으로 데이터를 주고받을텐데, 그게 iptables로 차단이 될 수 있는 건가요?
<autowiz_> 브로드 케스트라고 해도 TCP / IP 계층이라서 될꺼라고 생각했는데 안되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 브로드캐스크가 막히면 실질적으로 같은 서브넷에 있는 장비들끼리는 통신이 안되지않나요?
<autowiz_> 브로드 케스트는 제가 생각하기엔 이렇습니다. 목적지 IP 가 브로드케스트 IP 라서 스위치나 OS 들이 좀 특별하게 처리하는거일뿐 완전히 특별한 패킷은 아닌거 같거든요
<autowiz_> 그냥 목적지 ip 주소가 192.168.0.255 혹은 255.255.255.255 인거지요.   dhcp 는 포트가 67 혹은 68 일뿐인거고
<autowiz_> 그보다 ㅜㅜ 트위터 비번 바꾸는 메뉴를 못찾고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 저는 LastPass 통해서 바꿔서, 저도 메뉴는 잘 모르겠네요...
<autowiz_> 아이고 ㅜㅜ 말하자마자 찾았습니다 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> LastPass는 자기가 직접 로그인해서 랜덤으로 바꾸고 업데이트까지 해주는 기능이 있다보니...
<autowiz_> 그 랜덤도 주기적으로 바꾸거나 수동으로 리뉴얼 가능하겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 아, 그러니까 비밀번호를 주기적으로 바꿔준다는게 아니구요,
<Work^Seony> 랜덤하게 생성된 패스워드로 바꿔준다는 의미였어요
<autowiz_> 네~ 저도 이해는 했는데 어찌보면 이미 랜덤문자 패스워드라 거의 뚫릴일이 없겠지만
<autowiz_> 사이트마다 발행된 그 랜덤문자 패스워드도 주기적으로 바꿔주면 더 안전하지 않을까 싶어서요
<Work^Seony> 음... 보니까 그런 기능은 없는듯 하네요
<autowiz_> 딱 비번이 바뀌는 타이밍이라던가 문제가 조금 생길 수 있어서 안넣은것일 수 도 있구요 ㅎㅎ
<helpme_> 안녕하세요. 우분투 18.04를 설치했는데 소리가 안나와요. USB DAC이라서 설정에는 보이는데 아무리 해도 소리가 안나오네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-06
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 어린이날 잘 보내셨는지요;;;
<soyeomul> 어제 잠시 서울집 규리와 수아 보러 다녀왔습니다. 아침 6시에 서울서 출발하여 오전 10시 15분에 울진에 도착했습니다.
<soyeomul> 종일 비가 와서 오늘은 소여물만 주고 종일 잤네요
<linuxspueruser> 안녕하세요
<linuxspueruser> 음 사람 없나
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-29
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안넝하세요
<soyeomul> 깐돌이 링겔꼽고있어서 옆에서 간호중 접속했어요 우사입니다
<soyeomul> 지난주 금요일에 kt 개통한덕에 오늘 농장 와이파이로 접속했어요 폰입니다
<soyeomul> 깐돌군 붉은물변을 싸서 수의사 다너갔어요
<soyeomul> 나야야될텐데 하며 전 지금 깐돌군 곁을 떠날수가 없어요
<soyeomul> 전생에 전 수많은 깐돌이들과 동고동락을 같이했나바요 그냥생각에요 ㅠ
<soyeomul> 링겔 수액 다 되어갑니다
<soyeomul> 어 링겔 빼고 송아지 뒤정리 할께요 먼저 갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 비옵니다 울진요
<soyeomul^bionic> 벌 보는 친구도 작업 중단하고 커피숖가서 커피한잔하기로 했습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 시골은 비오면 모든 작업이 중단됩니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 일요일이 일요일이 아니라 비오는 날이 일요일입니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 저도 송아지 치료 끝내서 잠시 마음이 여유가 되어 크롬북 켰습니다 커피숖입니다
<jason_KR> 나이가 몇 인데, 벌써 양봉을? 크게 하시나?
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-30
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 한국은 하루하루 더워지고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 살짝 덥습니다
<soyeomul> 오늘 우양코퍼레이션에서 기술자 2분 다녀갔습니다 발정탐지기 사업
<soyeomul> 장비 설치하고 갔습니다.
<soyeomul> 와이파이 증폭기 농장이 끝에서 끝까지 250미터 정도 되는데요
<soyeomul> 와이파이 증폭기를 설치하니깐 농장 저 끝에서도 와이파이가 터지네요
<soyeomul> 300-400 미터까지 신호가 터진다고 합니다 실제 테스트 해보니 엄청 나더라구요
<soyeomul> 그리고 각 동마다 안테나를 달았습니다. 안테나가 소들의 발정신호를 수집하여서 인터넷 통해서 우양 클라우드 서버로 데이타를 보낸다고 합니다.
<soyeomul> 그럼 우양 클라우드에서 연산을 해서 발정 문자를 농장주 휴대폰으로 알람을 주구요
<soyeomul> 농장주는 그 알람을 받고 수정사 불러서 수정을 합니다
<soyeomul> 소를 클라우드 위에다 올립니다. 대숲농장은 이제 클라우드 소가 됩니다
<soyeomul> 우양 본사는 전라북도 전주시에 있고요 연구소는 서울 송파구에 있네여
<soyeomul> 오늘 농장 방문한 두 기술자분은 서울에서 왔다고 합니다 대게 젊은분들이셨어요
<soyeomul> 이제 갓 군대 전역하신거 같은..
<autowiz> 와이파이 하면 공유기 도 있지만 무선랜을 위한 AP (access point ) 라는 장비도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 이기기의 출력이랑 안테나 조합에 따라 고 지향성 , 비지향성 으로 나뉘는데.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <hkeylocal> 발정탐지기라길래 오늘 만우절인가? 싶었는데 진짜 있는 물건이었군요;;
<autowiz> 길쭉하게 생긴 지향성은 20~300 미터 정도 , 크레모아 처럼 생긴 녀석은 호 모양으로 200 미터정도
<autowiz> 원형 안테나 같은 비지향성은 1~2km 정도 커버 할 수 있다고 들었던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 다만 와이파이가 블루투스나 지그비 보다 소모 전력이 크긴 하지만 , 그렇게 자주 통신 할껀 아니니까 절전모드 들어갔다 나왔다를 잘 하게 하면 소용량 배터리 로도 꽤 갈꺼 같습니다.
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 위즈님 로컬님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 한참 지났네요,,, 어따 한숨 자다가 저녁 소여물 주러 가야것어요 깐돌이 한마리 설사 처방두 하구요
<soyeomul> 위즈님 보강설명 감사요^^;;
<soyeomul> 아흐 다롱디리
<soyeomul> zzz
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 소여물님 수고하셔요~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> auto wiz: ^^  loRa 통달거리 수십 Km. 물론 무증폭(=No Amp')
<soyeomul> 아 재준님 로그 이제 봤습니다
<soyeomul> 그... 양봉하는 친구 나이는 저랑 동갑니다 77년생.
<soyeomul> 객지를 떠돌다가 고향으로 온 친구입니다. 자본금이 가장 적게 드는 농사가 양봉이라 양봉을 시작했다네요
<soyeomul> 올해 양봉 경력이 5년차입니다.
<soyeomul> 벌통 갯수는 대략 200개정도요..
<soyeomul> 드디어 내일 아침 전 어미 없이 이모젖 동냥하면서 자란 암소 2808 수정합니다.
<soyeomul> 수정사 선생님과 아까 통화 마쳤씁니다.
<soyeomul> 2808 새끼 꼭 만들께요!
<soyeomul> 메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 냥~
<soyeomul^chrome> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 참 어제 방문한 우양 기술자중에 함자가 박문수 어사 박문수 박문수
<soyeomul^chrome> 명함을 건데더이다... 매우 젊은 기술자셨는데 우양에서 콤푸타를 책임지는 기술자라 하더라구요
<soyeomul^chrome> 박문수는 콤푸타
<soyeomul^chrome> 새벽에 수정 2마리 하고, 아침 소여물 주고 깐돌이 설사 한마리 처방하고 온천 왔어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 크롬OS 에서 접속했씁니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 홀리님 어소세여
<soyeomul^chrome> 증폭기 하나 달고 안테나를 6개정도 달았어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 그런데 스마트폰으로 와이파이 연결하려니  IP주소 받아오기 실패 라고 뜨는거는  KT  기사에게 연락해서 믄가를 조치를 취해야 하나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-01
<soyeomul^chrome> 어따 이제 갑니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 오후에 임신감정 13마리 합니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 모두 존 하루 되세요~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul^chrome> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^chrome> 다시 왔습니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 오 씨파이썬 제다이 준영님이 계속 계셨군요 준영님 반갑습니다^^
<soyeomul^chrome> 오후에 13마리 임신감정 하기로 수의사 선생님과 약속했습니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 그래서 점심 일찍 먹고 나가려합니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 파이썬을 바닥까지 파고들면 씨언어를 학습하는데 도움이 될까요?
<soyeomul^chrome> 이제 소와 클라우드가 만나기에 파이썬이나 콤푸타 쓰는게 더 깊이있게 갈거 같아요
<soyeomul^chrome> 우양 콤푸타 책임자 박문수 대리와 콤푸타 이야긴 못 나눴지만...
<soyeomul^chrome> 앞으로 만남이 더해지면 콤푸타 파이썬 이야기를 농장일과 연관되어 할거 같습니다
<soyeomul^chrome> cow78.wuang.co.kr 이 우양에서 제공하는 대숲농장 클라우드 마당입니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 앗 오타다
<soyeomul^chrome> cow78.wuyang.co.kr 이 정확한 주소입니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 로그인 방금 처음해봤습니다 아흐다롱디리 php 네여
<soyeomul^chrome> 박문수 대리가 php 프로그래머였나 싶네여
<soyeomul^chrome> 점심 묵고 암소 13마리 보정하러 갑니다 임신감정 위하야...
<soyeomul^chrome> 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul^chrome> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 점심먹고 13마리 번식우 임신감정 했습니다. 혈액채취해가서 진단했었는데요 결과 나왔습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 13두 모두 임신확정입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두다 임신확정입니다.
<pchero_work> 축하드립니다. :)
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 히어로님 네덜란드에서 축하해주시다니...
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다^^
<pchero_work> ^^;;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 소 농사꾼에게 새끼들었음 이라는 말보다 더 기쁜말이 없더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여간 너무 고맙고 감사하네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 내일은 모판 냅니다 용선아재네랑 기용형님네 두분다 이웃동네 사십니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 새벽부터 움직여야 해서 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 히어로님 이하 모두다 존 밤 되세요^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-02
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 어제는 쉬는날이라
<Seony> o7
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 하루종일 오늘은 뭐할까 하다가 하루가 다 지나가버렸었네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 저도 몇달을 그랬던적 있었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 무슨 업데이트가 떴는데
<soyeomul^bionic> 517메가를 내려받는다네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 무심코 ok 눌렀는데 클났어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 크롬북이라 저장용량이 그만큼 안될텐데... 라는 걱정에
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래도 일단 그냥 냅둬보려구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 에라나면 그때 처치하지요 머 까이꺼
<soyeomul^bionic> 바쁜 하루 오전에 이웃 형님네 아재네 모판 밖으로 꺼내는거 품앗이 하고 맥주 5캔 마시고 낮잠 한숨 자다가 소여물 주고 깐돌이 한마리 설사 처방하고 그렇게 하고 백암온천 왔씁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 동네에 한 팔촌 여동생이 있었는데... 어릴때 잘 어울리지 못했어요 제가 중학생이었을때 그 여동생은 초등학생이었거등요
<soyeomul^bionic> 나이차이가 한 6-7살 정도 날겁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여간 그 어릴적 초등학생때 보고 그 이후 전 객지 포항-대구-서울로 떠도느라 그 여동생을 못 봤는데
<soyeomul^bionic> 어느순간 어른이 되어서 한 아이의 엄마가 되어 그 모짜리 품앗이 하는 곳에 나타나서 열심히 일을 거들더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 품앗이 하는 내내 마음이 짠...... 했었습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 여자의 몸으로 모상자 하나 하나 드는게 정말 빡센 작업인데다..
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 일을 매년마다 한다는걸 알게되자 제 마음이 정말 짠............. 우어어
<soyeomul^bionic> 모르는 사람이라면 그냥 그러려니 넘어갈 수 있지만.. 아는 여동생이라 더 그랬어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 편안한 곳에 시집가서 그냥 평범하게 주부생활을 했더라면 좀 마음이 덜 그랬는데
<soyeomul^bionic> 아흐 다롱디리
<soyeomul^bionic> 백암온천 커피맛도 그렇게 참 쓰네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 온천 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-03
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님 ^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 아침에 일어났더니 손가락 마디마디가 쑤셔서 아침 소여물만 주고 온천에 왔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 농장 일은 오후에 해야할거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 와중에 한우조합 울진지부 단체 문자가 왔는데, 조합원 아저씨중 한분이 농장일 하시다가 다쳐서 포항 병원에 입원했다네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 자세한 배경은 모르겠지만,,, 소에게 받쳤거나 기계 조작중에 다친거 같다는 생각이 들었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 몸 사려가면서 몸 관리해가면서 일하렵니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오른손이 힘들면 왼손으로 일하고...;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬 참 조으네요 편리합니다 농장일 문서 뒷정리할때 일부분을 자동화를 파이썬으로 해두었는데
<soyeomul^bionic> 유용하게 써먹고 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 농장에 들어가는 지출액을 계산하고 검산할때 파이썬으로 스크립트 짜두었는데,,, 이거 쓰기전에
<soyeomul^bionic> 수첩에다가 한 30분간 더하고 빼고 오만 삽질 다했네요 30분간 눈알 다 빠졌는데
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬으로 자동화 해두니깐... 10초안에 작업이 끝나더이다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 눈알 빠질 필요도 없구요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 자동화 하는데 공이 좀 들어서 그렇지 해놓으면 그렇게 편한게 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 위즈님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 네!
<soyeomul^bionic> 마자요
<soyeomul^bionic> 진짜 편해요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 개체 카드만 작성하면 되는데... 번식우 마리당 이런저런 정보들을 기재하는데 이걸 자동화만 할 수 있다면 얼마나 좋을까하고 매일매일 노래만 부릅니다 속으로요
<soyeomul^bionic> v = 7 % 3
<soyeomul^bionic> v = 7%3
<soyeomul^bionic> 띄어쓰기 차이인데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 통상적으로 어느것이 더 많이 쓰이는지 궁금합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 둘다 돌아는 가더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬 계산식 쓰다보면 저도 아직 통일을 못해서 짬뽕이 된적이 많아서요
<soyeomul^bionic> 붙일때도 있고 띄울때도 있고 막 어지럽습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 방금 테스트도 끝냈어요
<soyeomul^bionic> cat > 1.py
<soyeomul^bionic> v = 7%3; print(v) <-- CTRL+D
<soyeomul^bionic> python3 1.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 하니깐 1 이 출력되었구요 v = 7 % 3 했을경우에도 1 이 무사히 출력되었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 띄어쓰기를 하는게 좋은건지 붙여서 쓰는게 좋은건지...
<soyeomul^bionic> 그게 저의 질문이었씁니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 일단 커피 한잔요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 오후에 농장 들어가면 오늘은 아까바네(소에게 접종하는 뇌염 백신) 접종합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 번식우 일단 오늘은 한 13마리 정도 하려구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일링보다가 emacs help
<soyeomul^bionic> 한국분 이름이 있어서 놀랬씁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 반갑고 막 신기방기하고 그랬네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아이폰으로 메일링 글타래에다 답신을 보냈습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> elisp 는 왜 느릴까요? 라는 토론 주제에 대댓글이 달렸는데 읽어보니 평소 리슾 애호가 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> icloud.com 쓰시는...
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 갑니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루되세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<imsu> 으아 irc 비밀번호 까먹음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 으아 ~~ 기억났다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 축하축하 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 머리가 나빠서.. 고생.. ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 오랜만이에요
<autowiz> 네 오랜만에 오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 이제 자주 올게요.^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 야밤에 접속했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 저녁 소여물 주고 친구들과 저녁식사겸 소주 한잔 하고 왔습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 볏짚 이야기 좀 나누다 왔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 16마리 아까바네 모기 예방 백신 접종했씁니다 오후에요,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 잡아서 밧줄로 보정하고 주사기 찌르고 하는게 보통일이 아니었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 모판 나르고나서 오른손이 덜 회복된상태로 소 잡아다 보정하려니 좀 빡셌네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 팔에 힘줄이 아직도 서 있어요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 소 자료 정리하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼젇 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-04
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어린이날
<soyeomul^bionic> 아이들과 안놀아주면 아이들에겐 아쉬움이나 상처로 남을까요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 꼬맹이가 둘인데 2살 5살입니다
<LinDol> 네 아무래도 함께 있어주는게 좋은 기억으로 남지 않을까요...>.<
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 린돌님 감사합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵 그럼 서울 올라가야것네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 5월 6일도 쉬는날 같더라구요 어린이날 연장 근무인지 달력에 빨간날이던데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 집사람과 날짜 조율해바야것어요~
<LinDol> >.<
<soyeomul> 우분투 화면을 끈적이 없는데 우분투가 꺼지고 크롬OS 화면만 살아있더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 우분투를 다시 시동한 후에 이맥스 켜서 대화방 재접했습니다
<soyeomul> 그동안 집사람과 통화를 했는데요 5월 6일 오전을 아이들과 함께 보내기로 했네요
<soyeomul> 5일은 갱장히 붐빌거 같아서 하루 늦게 서울가기로했습니다
<soyeomul> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=926783;msg=15
<soyeomul> 샘 하트만!
<soyeomul> 새로운 데비안 프로젝트 의장에 선출되었다네요,,, 한달 안된 새소식입니다.
<soyeomul> DPL 을 전 "데비안 프로젝트 의장" 으로 표현했씁니다.
<soyeomul> https://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000203478&supid=kku000258623
<soyeomul> 의장: 회의의 의사를 주재하고 그 회의를 대표하는 사람
<soyeomul> 하여간 므 용어는 차치하고,,, 샘 하트만씨 데비안 플젝에서 보안 관련 라이브러리를 담당하시는 분 같았어요
<soyeomul> 그라고 아마존 클라우드 EC2 에다 메일서버 postfix 를 올려서 쓰구요 AWS postfix 사용자.
<soyeomul> 메일 클라이언트는 저랑 똑같은 Emacs Gnus!!!
<soyeomul> 이하 하트만씨, 축하드립니다. Gnus 사용자 반가워요^^^
<soyeomul> 저 위에 링크 bugs.debian.org 링크는... 하트만씨가 쓰는 메일 클라이언트 User-Agent 가 찍혀있더라구요 그래서...
<soyeomul> 헬로월드님 어소세여~
<HelloWorld11> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 네 반가워요!
<soyeomul> 웹브라자에서 접속하셨네요^^^
<HelloWorld11> 넵
<soyeomul> 헬로월드님 하여간 반갑습니다
<HelloWorld11> :D
<soyeomul> 오 저것은 아얄씨를 해봤다는 의미가 아닌가여 :D 라는 표현은... 어마어마한 메시지를 담고 있어요
<soyeomul> 아얄씨 10년 짬밥의 증거
<HelloWorld11> 아, 그냥 외국게임에서 채팅 많이 해서 ㅎㅎ;
<HelloWorld11> ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아... 글쿤여
<soyeomul> 게임은 스트리트파이터II 밖에 할줄 몰라여
<soyeomul> 고류겟!
<HelloWorld11> 전 도타2랑 킹오파..
<soyeomul> 아ㄸㄸㄸ
<HelloWorld11> ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 장풍~!
<soyeomul> 유 루즈
<HelloWorld11> ↓→A
<HelloWorld11> ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 킹오파가 그 태권소년 나오는 게임인가여?
<HelloWorld11> 태권 소년...은 아니구 태권도 사범나와요
<HelloWorld11> 태권 소녀도 나오긴 해요
<soyeomul> 철권이랑 비슷한 그 게임
<soyeomul> 아 왜냐면 전자오락실에서 본거 같아서요
<HelloWorld11> 네 맞아요
<soyeomul> 아직 해보진 못했...
<HelloWorld11> kof 97, 98
<HelloWorld11> 많이 오락실에 있었죠
<HelloWorld11> ㅋㅋ;
<HelloWorld11> 근데 벌써 15년전 ... 얘기라...
<HelloWorld11> 아니 20년전 얘기군요
<HelloWorld11> 헐..
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<HelloWorld11> 직장생활 하다가
<HelloWorld11> 오늘 쉬니 좋아요~
<soyeomul> 오 콤푸타가 업인가여
<HelloWorld11> 네...
<soyeomul> 헬로월드라는 닉에서 콤푸타가 업인거 같은...
<HelloWorld11> 그렇죠
<soyeomul> 뒤에 11 의 의미는...
<HelloWorld11> 컴퓨터가 제게 맞더라구요
<HelloWorld11> 그 중복 걸릴까봐
<HelloWorld11> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 11 이라는 숫자를 좋아하는 줄 알았어요 ㅠ
<HelloWorld11> 회사에서 뭐.. SI 구축 하는데
<HelloWorld11> 힘드네요... 제 컴퓨터에서 되는데 다른 컴퓨터에서는 안 되고
<HelloWorld11> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> SI 잘 몰라여 전 소를 키우는 농사꾼인지라..
<HelloWorld11> 아하...
<HelloWorld11> 걍 C#이랑 윈도우 서버로 보안 환경 구축하는거여요
<HelloWorld11> 그냥 코드 한 줄 때문에 8시간씩 고통 받는 직업입니다. 허허..
<soyeomul> 믄가 머리에쥐가 나려하네요
<soyeomul> 저런.. 8시간씩이나;;
<soyeomul> 8시간동안 볏짚작업은 해봤어요
<soyeomul> 논에서 트랙타로요
<soyeomul> 월드님 다음에 또 뵐께요
<soyeomul> 저 목욕하러 왔다가
<soyeomul> 이제 들어갑니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 목욕탕에서 접속햇어요 아까 샘 하트만씨에 대하여 추가정보 잇어요
<soyeomul> 샘 하트만씨도 구글의 라만씨 처럼 장님 개발자입니다
<soyeomul> 라만씨가 장님도 콤푸타를 쓸 수 잇도록 이맥스 스피커를 맨들엇는데요
<soyeomul> 하트만씨가 그 라만씨가 만든 이맥스 스피커 통해 데비안 개발자 활동을 하고잇더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서$@%# 하트만씨의 메일 클라이언트 User-Agent 가 바로 이맥스 Gnus 엿던 겁니다
<soyeomul> 눈이 안보이는 장님이 데비안 개발자를 넘어서 데비안 플젝 총지휘관이 된 사실 이거 정말 어마어마한 뉴스 아닐까요
<soyeomul> 목욕탕에서 폰으로 구글링하다가 발견햇어요
<soyeomul> 하트만씨 덕분에 이맥스 다시 보게 되네요 장님을 데비안 플젝 의장으로 맨들어준 지렛대 역할을 해줫어요 이맥스!
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<groudon_> 안녕하세요
<groudon_> 와이파이 최적화 추천한 것 있어요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 그로우돈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 와이파이최적화 어떤 의미로 말씀하셨나요?
<groudon_> 라우터가 좀 몰리있는데 가끔 와이파이 잘 완 되요
<soyeomul^bionic> 네트웤 장비는 여기 옼토위즈님 써니님이 전문가셔요 전 잘 모릅니다
<groudon_> 넴
<soyeomul^bionic> 관련이 있나몰건는데요 농장에 카메라와 안테나등 통신장비를 8개 이상 쓰면은 스마트폰이 와이파이접속을 못하더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 옆농장에서 그땐 KT 기사에게 전화넣어서 맥 더 열어달라고 부탁하랩니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 그렇게 하면 스마트폰이나 다른 장비도 와이파이 접속할 수 있다는 소식 들었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이게 그로우돈님이랑 관련 있는 문제인지는 잘 모르겠네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 대숲농장은 그래서 처음에 기본 할당량 8개에서 30개까지 확대했습니다. 접속할 수 있는 통신장비를 30개까지 확대했어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 내일 소여물 위하야 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그로우돈님 존 주말 보내시구요~!
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 주말요!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸버가
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<soyeomul^bionic> 오타닷
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<groudon_> 관련 문제 안입니다
<groudon_> ^^
<groudon_> 좋은 주말 보내세요!
<groudon_> 친구가 있으면 좋겠어요
<groudon_> ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-05
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 그로우든님이 와이파이 최적화 질문 던졌는데 정확한 상황을 몰라서 답변을 못드렸어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그냥 제 생각에 제가 경험한것을 추측해서 이것저것 적었는데,, 좀 마음에 걸리네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그로우돈: 와이파이 최적화 추천한 것 있어요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 그로우돈: 라우터가 좀 몰리있는데 가끔 와이파이 잘 완 되요
<soyeomul^bionic> 두 문장을 적고 퇴근하셨습니다.
<LinDol> 움..
<soyeomul^bionic> 린돌님 어소세여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 이만 목욕하고 저녁 소여물 주러 가야것어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 저녁에 서울 올라갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 옥계휴게소 짜장면 한그릉 먹고갑니다
<soyeomul> 근데 휴게소 일부가 진짜 타서 출입금지선이 쳐져잇어요
<soyeomul> 어린이날이라서 고속도로 차가 많네여
<soyeomul> 이제 출발합니다 저녁쯤 서울 도착하네유
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<LinDol> 안전운전하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-27
<SunGyo> Openvpn-as 를 2-3년 정도 써왔는데, 신기하게도 이쪽으로는 로긴 시도 흔적이 없네요.
<soyeomul> 아침 문안인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<SunGyo> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 선교님 안녕하세요~
<SunGyo> 소들에게도 평안이 임하길요^^
<SunGyo> 네 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 선교님도 반갑습니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 소여물님, 개인 메시지 드렸고요, 그래도 잘 안되면
<soyeomul> 아 글고 전 20.04.1 나올때쯤 업글하려고요
<SunGyo> 재준님 좋은 아침입니다^^
<soyeomul> 업글도 좋지만 소여물 일지를 적어야해서 나쁘지 않아요 18.04
<Jason-KR> 그래도 잘 안되면, 설치이미지를 내려 받아서 설치 시도할 때, 옵션중에 업그래이드'가 있거든요. 그걸 이용해도 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 아따 그러면 배보다 배꼽이 더 큰걸요~ 저에겐요 전 크롬북이라서요
<soyeomul> 월요일이 조용합니다 그려
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 새소식이 있어요
<soyeomul> 아 그 이맥스 사용자분들에게만 해당하는 소식인데요
<soyeomul> 일본의 이맥스 사용자 [유키 하라노]씨가 웨이랜드 지원할 수 있는 이맥스 패치를 만들었어요
<soyeomul> 유키씨는 영어가 서툴어서 모든 주석을 일본어로 해놨어요
<soyeomul> 근데 지금 주석이 문제가 아니어요
<soyeomul> 웨이랜드만을 기다리는 분들에겐 너무도 기쁜 소식이어요
<soyeomul> 그니깐 이맥스 개발자분들은 소스코드만 보고 이야길 하니 주석이 일본어로 되어있는건 문제가 아니라는겁니다
<soyeomul> 저도 조만간 20.04 로 갈아탄 후에
<soyeomul> 기본값을 웨이랜드로 해두고 유키씨의 이맥스 패치를 한번 테스트 해보고 싶어요
<soyeomul> 와 진짜 너무 감동 먹었어요!
<soyeomul> 무려 네이티브 웨이랜드 랍니다!!!
<soyeomul> 데비안은 부스타때부터 이미 웨이랜드 기본값으로 밀어부쳤으니 우분투 20.04 도 기본값을 웨이랜드로 해두어도 괜찮을거 같다는 생각이 들어요
<soyeomul> 저같은 경우엔 사용하는 프로그램이 모질라 파여폭스와 이맥스 그놈터미널 3개만 쓰니깐 더더욱 웨이랜드로의 진입이 나쁘지 않다는게 제 생각입니다
<soyeomul> 아니 우분투를 쓰면서 3개의 프로그램만 쓰는게 말이 되냐고 반문하는 분들에게 전 이렇게 이야기하고싶어요
<soyeomul> "농사꾼이니깐요^^^"
<soyeomul> 와우!
<soyeomul> 아 나비도 있네요;;;
<soyeomul> 나비까지 4개랍니다~
<soyeomul> 아 마따 김프
<soyeomul> 김프까지 5개입니다;;;
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 그리고 우분투 메일링에도 떴는데요
<soyeomul> LTS -> LTS 업글이 20.04.1 이 나올때쯤 정상 작동한다는게 보이네요
<soyeomul> 저 처럼 실패한 분들이 좀 보입니다 메일링에서요
<Jason-KR> 오~ 글쿤요. 그런데,
<Jason-KR> 판 올림 과정중 일부 바이오닉' 내려받기 404 오류는 소스스.리스트 파일 내부에 내려받기 경로 old 로 바꾸면 된다'는데...시도해 봤어요?
<Jason-KR> focal 말고요.
<Jason-KR> 사실, 운 이나 뽑기'에 관한 문제는 아니잖요? 되면 다 되고, 안되면 다 안되야하는 것이 맞는데... !
<soyeomul> 재준님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 음 404 오류는 저도 뭐가 잘몬된건지 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 디렉토리 위상이 미러 서버마다 조금씩 차이가 있는것 같은데 정확히는 장담 못하겠어요
<soyeomul> Focal 로의 업글도 지금은 전 그냥 기다릴거 같아요 20.04.1 나올때까지요
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 업글 무사히 하신 재준님이 위대한겁니다!!!
<Jason-KR> 에구 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 어데선가 봤는데... 우분투 방식(do-relesase-upgrade) 말고 데비안 방식이 있다고 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 그냥 sources.list 를 focal 로 바꾸고 무장적 update; dist-upgrade 하면 된다는데...
<soyeomul> 좀 위험부담이 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 전 소여물 일지를 적는게 가장 중요한거라
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 그레서 좀 더 안정적으로 가려구요
<soyeomul> 사알짝 두렵기도 하네요
<Jason-KR> 뭐요~ 어차피 일기=data 는 '구름'위에 안전하게  있구만요.
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 우분투 한번 꼬이면 재설치 하는데 하루가 그냥 훌쩍 가거등요
<soyeomul> 체력 소모 장난 아니더이다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 긍정 합니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 아이고 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 하루요~~~~~
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> Hi~ all ^^
<SunGyo> 흠.
<SunGyo> qemo와, linux container에서 똑같이 장고 앱을 올렸는데 말이에요. 한 쪽은 잘 돌아가고 한쪽은 잘 안돌아간단 말이에요.
<SunGyo> 아무래도 짚이는 요소는 가상화 환경 요소밖에 없는데 말이죠.
<soyeomul> 어 늦은밤 들어왔어여
<soyeomul> 저녁 8시 30분 부터 11시 30분까지 우사서 설거지했어요
<Jason-KR> 왜 안=못 주무시고 ? ㅎ
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 회식 했어요 ?
<soyeomul> 설거지 == 사료포대 소각
<Jason-KR> 그래도 그렇치 ㅠㅠ 하필 우사에서 ?
<soyeomul> 오늘 600장 소각했어요 3시간동안요
<Jason-KR> 아   여물통 설겆이 인줄 알았다는...ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ^^;
<soyeomul> 으따 방금 밥묵고 양치질하네요
<Jason-KR> 회수 않해가요 ? 그 정도면 팔아도 되겠구만
<soyeomul> 사료포대는 회수가 안된다고 하네요
<Jason-KR> 헐~ 그럴 수가 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 그리고 폐종이 거둬가는 고물상에서도 이제 사료포대는 안받는다고 합니다
<Jason-KR> 세상 참~
<soyeomul> 므 하는수없이 자체 처리하는데... 비오는날만 골라서 태웁니다
<Jason-KR> 아 ~
<soyeomul> 오늘 울진 비왔어요~
<Jason-KR> 예 조금 왔다고...
<soyeomul> 아따 피곤에 겨워 오늘은 일지 생략코 그냥 자야것어요
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 밤요~
<Jason-KR> 늦었자만, 빨리 쉬세요. ^^
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-28
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 모두들 오늘도 즐거운 하루~ 보내세요~
<soyeomul> 화요일 문안인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul> 어뜨뜨 전 이만 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<GGOBP_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다
<Jason-KR> 헐~ 렉스님은 언제 오셨? 아까 안뵈시더구만
<GGOBP_> ㅎㅎ 유지보수인데 뭐이리 일이 많은지.. ㄷㄷ.. 이제 퇴근중입니다.
<lexlove_> 좀전에 들어왔어요.^^
<Jason-KR> 일하셨구나~
<lexlove_> 퇴근이 늦으셨네요
<lexlove_> 저는 점프투파이썬 책 보는 중입니다
<Jason-KR> 예, 렉스님 저는,  오늘 오전에 조퇴. ㅎ  (묻지도 안는데...드리는 말씀)
<GGOBP_> 석가탄신일에 나와야겠네요..
<Jason-KR> 오~ 책 제목이 점프 투~ 였군요?
<GGOBP_> 파이썬 제가 본 프로그래밍 언어중에 제일 이쁜거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> Jason-KR: 많이 안좋으신가요?
<Jason-KR> GGOB P_: 쉬시지~ 성탄절날 뭐하러 ㅠㅠ
<GGOBP_> 들여쓰기 이쁘게 안하면 아예돌리지 못하게 만들어놔서 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 걍 쉬어 줬어요.     많이 더 많이 좋아졌어요.
<GGOBP_> 다행이네요
<Jason-KR> GGOB P_: 말씀도 이쁘시다. ㅋ   글케 좋게 해석해주시니ㅋㅋㅋ...
<lexlove_> 다행입니다.^^
<GGOBP_> 많이 아프신가봐요..
<lexlove_> 다른 언어 사용할 때도 저는 들여쓰기를 칼같이 해서 딱히 그 부분이 예쁘다고 느껴지지 않아요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<GGOBP_> 제 개인블로그는 파이썬으로 짜고있는데 여러가지로 장점이 많은 것 같아요
<GGOBP_> 그게 파이썬은 여러사람이랑 작업 할 때..
<lexlove_> 오~
<GGOBP_> 다른 언어는 자기는 잘 써도 다른사람들이 들여쓰기를 안지키니까요..
<lexlove_> 아항~ 그런 면이 있군요
<GGOBP_> 그래서 오픈소스 프로젝트들이 파이썬으로 잘 돌아가는 것 같아요
<Jason-KR> ide 편집기'가 많이 좋아져서....
<Jason-KR> GGOB P_: 제 염려 고맙습니다. 곧 좋아질 것으로 예상합니다.
<lexlove_> idle 말씀하시는 건가요?
<Jason-KR> lex love_: 예, 같은 말씀 ide = idle
<lexlove_> 그렇군요
<GGOBP_> 한국말로는 통합개발환경이죠
<Jason-KR> 요즘 최근 몇년 전부터는 L자를 붙이더라고요?!!  뜻은 같습니다.
<lexlove_> 지금 그거 사용하고 있어요. 달리 에디터를 설치할 필요성을 못느끼고 있어요
<GGOBP_> 저는 vim으로 다 하고있어서..
<Jason-KR> 소여물님 앞에서는 vim 금지단어. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 쌈난다. ㅋ
<GGOBP_> 저는 vim아니면 못쓰겠더라구요
<GGOBP_> ㅋㅋ 이맥스파시구나
<lexlove_> 어째서요?
<Jason-KR> 허허~ 쯔쯔쯧
<lexlove_> 소여물님이 vim 때문에 고생했나요?
<GGOBP_> 저는 이맥스가 더 좋은데 너무 어려워서 vim으로 만족한건데 ㅋㅋ..
<Jason-KR> 소여물님 이맥스 추종자. ㅋ
<lexlove_> 아~
<Jason-KR> 땨려잡자 vi(m) 머...이런거 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GGOBP_> 이맥스랑 vim이
<GGOBP_> 들여쓰기는 띄어쓰기로 하는가 탭으로 하는가보다 싸움이 훨 심함요 ㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 오래된 유머, 오래된 전쟁. 내세에도 끝나지 않을 우주 전쟁. ㅋ   화합하고 살 수없나?
<GGOBP_> 저 에디터는 없어져야한다 식인 분들도 있고 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 전 vi밖에 써보질 못해서.
<GGOBP_> 제가 회사에서 Spring 프레임워크로 개발하는데
<Jason-KR> 저는  ed(lin) 씁니다. <-- 물론 뻥
<Jason-KR> 공공사업자 군요?! ㅋㅋㅋ
<GGOBP_> 집에 가서 파이썬 Django로 코딩해보면 진짜 Django 너무 잘만들어서..
<lexlove_> 가끔 뻥 말씀하신 걸 저는 다 믿은 듯 합니다
<GGOBP_> 제가 스프링 하기 싫은데
<GGOBP_> 저 스카웃하신 이사님이 보내는 프로젝트가 스프링이에요
<GGOBP_> 파이썬 주력이지만 자바를 곁다리로 한 바람에..
<Jason-KR> 남조선 공공사업에서 스프링을 뺼 수가 없다죠? ㅠㅠ
<GGOBP_> 자바개발자 없다고 보내버리네요
<GGOBP_> 솔직히 스프링 잘 만든건 인정하는데..
<GGOBP_> 취향이 아니라서요 ㅋㅋ.
<GGOBP_> 애초에 저는 파이썬개발자고..
<GGOBP_> 나눠봐야 큰 의미없긴한데..
<Jason-KR> 좀 막말로 파이썬이 주는 월급이 아니라 스프링 프레임/정부 프레임이 주는 월급이라서... <-- 기분 나쁘게 듣지 마시고요. ^^
<GGOBP_> 들어와서 내용을 봤는데 이전에 해놓고 간 사람들이 형편없어서.. ㅋㅋ..
<Jason-KR> 그나마 다행입니다. 들어와서 내용을 알아 볼 수 있게라도 해 놓아서.... ㅎ
<Jason-KR> =물론 형편없지만. ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 전혀~ 몰라보게 해 놓은 것 보다는 낫잖요?
<GGOBP_> 근데 DB쪽은 설계가 죽여요 진짜 잘만들어서..
<GGOBP_> 나름 잘 온거죠 ㅌㅋ
<Jason-KR> 아~
<GGOBP_> 제가 vim 치고있으면 다른 개발자들이 신기하게 보더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 풉
<GGOBP_> 플러그인 치덕치덕
<Jason-KR> 모르는 분들이 보기엔 신기한 신세계
<lexlove_> 요즘 일어나는 시간이 계속 늦어지고 있어요. ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 그러다가 한동안 뒤집어 진다우 ㅠㅠ  조심하세요. ㅎ
<GGOBP_> 제가 리누스 토발즈 제 나이 때 사진을 본적이 있는데
<lexlove_> 그런 조짐이 보입니다. 대책이 필요해요
<GGOBP_> 그분이 밤중에 어두운 방안에서 웃통벗고 맥주병 들고 헝클어진 머리로 코딩하고있더라구요 ㅋㅌ
<Jason-KR> ㅋㅋㅋ 본 듯한.
<lexlove_> GGOBP_: 혹시 닮았나요?
<GGOBP_> 그 때 아마 낮밤이 바뀌신 것 같아요
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GGOBP_> 누가요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> GGOBP_님이랑 닮은 줄.....
<Jason-KR> "리누즈가 내 나이 때 찍은 사진"이라 하면 리누즈 보다 나이가 많다는? 또는 리누즈가 더 많다는? 아~ 후자로 이해를 해야겠군요.
<GGOBP_> ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 닮고싶네요
<lexlove_> 물론 헝크러진 모습 말구요
<Jason-KR> 풉   ㅋㅋㅋㅋ "저도 닮고 싶습니다" ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 아, 저 말고요, 저는 안닮고 싶은....
<lexlove_> 제가 유머에 취약합니다
<GGOBP_> 제가 키보드에 싸인받고싶은 엔지니어가 몇분 계신데
<lexlove_> 일명 형광등!!!
<Jason-KR> GGOB P_: 님 말씀이 웃겼다는...
<GGOBP_> ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP_> 리누스 선생님이 1순위라
<GGOBP_> 우분투 커뮤니티에서 놀다보면 언젠가 세미나같은데서 볼 수 있지않을까 내심 기대중이에요
<Jason-KR> 08년인가~09년에 마크'가 다녀갔죠?!
<GGOBP_> 크으.. 부럽네요..
<lexlove_> 직접 봤나요?
<Jason-KR> 15년도 쯤에도 다녀갔고, 그렇게 2번
<GGOBP_> 제가 그레이스 호퍼 돌아가신 해에 태어나서 ㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 저는 선약있어서 못나갔어요. 마크 셔틀워쓰
<GGOBP_> 오신다는 예고가 있으면 회사 때려치고라도 가는데..
<Jason-KR> 풉
<Jason-KR> 늘 예고하고 옵니다. 물론 우리 포럼, 메일링 잘 보세요.
<GGOBP_> 넵 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 연차 쓰세요. 때려치지 말구
<Jason-KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GGOBP_> 지금 호퍼얘기에 웃으신건가요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 백수 배고프고 마음도 허해요
<Jason-KR> lex love_:님도 참~ ㅋ
<lexlove_> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 공허합니다
<lexlove_> 노는 연습이 안되서 그런가 봐요
<Jason-KR> 공부하고 있으면 기회 오겠죠.
<Jason-KR> 예, 참 이젠 (거의) 서울이니, 월말 세미나 자주 가보세요.
<lexlove_> 딱히 공부가 잘 되는 것도 아니고 머리는 매일매일 안좋아져요
<GGOBP_> 저는 영어과외나 받아야..
<lexlove_> 세미나가 월말에 있나요?
<Jason-KR> 매월 마지막 토요일
<GGOBP_> 마지막주 토요일이라고 들었어요
<Jason-KR> 물론 오후
<lexlove_> 제가 참석했던게 그거 같네요.
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<GGOBP_> 저 저번주 시간몰라서 참석 못했어ㅛ
<Jason-KR> 예, 맞아요.
<Jason-KR> 부산과 대전에서 유치한 적도 몇 번 있어요.
<lexlove_> 애공. 4월은 지나갔고 5월에 주말 교육이 딱 5/30일부터 시작해요. 천상 6월에 가야겠네요
<lexlove_> 25일에 알았으면 갔을텐데 아쉽네요
<lexlove_> 우분투포럼에 안들어가 본게 들통 났네요
<Jason-KR> 에구 뭘요. 저는 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 오옷 한번에 로그인 됐네요. ㅎㅎ
<GGOBP_> 저 컴퓨텍스 갈 때 여기서 사람 모아서 가도 되나요 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP_> 코로나땜에 연기됐더라구요
<Jason-KR> why not?
<GGOBP_> 크 좋네요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 근데 지금 아는 사람이 없어서 무작정 가기가 쑥쓰럽네요
<Jason-KR> lex love_: 전혀 안그렇습니다. 또는
<Jason-KR> 가보면 lex love_님을 먼저 알아보는 동무들이 있을 수도 많습니다. ㅎ
<GGOBP_> ㅋㅋ 누구나 다 처음 가면 똑같은데 특별할게 없죠
<lexlove_> ^^
<Jason-KR> 저는 늘~ 유익했어요. 한번도 실망한 적이 없었어요.
<lexlove_> 그렇군요
<Jason-KR> 부산, 대전, 대구에서 세미나 유치해서 수도권에서 내려간 적도 있었고요.
<Jason-KR> 지금 이 명단에는 없지만, 임덕규(군)은 부산에서 첨 만났지만, 서울 세미나 몇번 참석하다가 아예~ 서울 it 업종으로 취업했지요?! 옙
<lexlove_> 포럼에 가서 ‘lexlove’ 검색해봤어요. ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 왜여? ㅋ
<lexlove_> 누가 인터넷으로 자기 이름 검색해 본다더니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 풉
<lexlove_> 저에 관련된 글 있나해서요
<lexlove_> 무려 3건이나 있네요. ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 제가 텔레그램으로 드린, 제 위키 페이지는 봤어요?
<GGOBP_> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 무려~ ㅋ
<lexlove_> 들어가 보긴 했어요
<lexlove_> 앗
<Jason-KR> 예, 별 내용은 없어여.
<lexlove_> 못본거 같은데요
<Jason-KR> 다시 말씀, 별 내용 없어여.  진짜임
<lexlove_> 아. 봤어요. ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 통과
<lexlove_> 주셨을 때 봤어요. 혹시 다른 건가 하고 다세 보고 왔네요
<Jason-KR> 예
<lexlove_> 다시
<lexlove_> Jason-KR: 그런데 아마추어 무선통신이면 무전기로 통신하는 걸 말하는 거죠?
<Jason-KR> 예
<lexlove_> 오~ 멋지다
<Jason-KR> (제가) 미치겠다. (ㅠㅠ)
<lexlove_> Jason-KR: 왜 미치나요?
<Jason-KR> 웃겨서요. 왜냐면, 머가 멋져요? ㅎ
<lexlove_> 무전기로 통신하신다는거 아녀요?
<Jason-KR> 뭐 혹자는 "취미의 왕"이라고도 말은 하지만.... 그냥 보통이여요.
<Jason-KR> 예, 맞아요.
<lexlove_> 그게 멋집니다
<GGOBP_> ㅋㅋ 멋지죠
<GGOBP_> 저는 취미로 바둑두는데
<GGOBP_> 바둑두는걸 멋지다는 사람도 있습니다
<Jason-KR> 짧게 말씀드리면 (짧게 되려나? 몰라도)
<GGOBP_> 하찮은 취미는 없다고 생각해요
<Jason-KR> 주파수가 장파, 중파, 단파, 초단파, 극초단파 이렇게 나뉘는데
<Jason-KR> 장파, 중파, 단파"까지가 지구 반대편 통신
<Jason-KR> 초단파, 극초단파"는 국가, 또는 동네간 통신 또는 우주선, 컴퓨터 통신에 많이 쓰이고요.
<Jason-KR> 무전기는 불과 수만원에서 부터  수백만원짜리까지 있고요.
<Jason-KR> 전파형식=통신방식으로는 모르스부호부터 음성통신, 티브이화면 교환, 인터넷 통신까지 가능해요.
<Jason-KR> 끝
<lexlove_> 오~
<lexlove_> 더 멋집니다. ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 왜구랭 ㅋ
<lexlove_> 저는 이사온 후 취미가 없어졌어요. ㅡㅡ
<Jason-KR> 수영 요?
<lexlove_> 수영: 얼굴때문에 못함!
<lexlove_> 게임: 디스플레이가 없어서 못함!
<Jason-KR> 풉 ㅋ
<lexlove_> 프라모델: 일본거라 못함!!
<lexlove_> 슬프네요
<Jason-KR> 펀펀'에 놀러가 보세요. 전철타고 간딴히 갈 수 있잖요
<lexlove_> 오로지 걷기만 할 뿐
<GGOBP_> 저는 일본애니 많이보는데..
<lexlove_> 그렇지 않아도 페북메신저로 이야기 했어요
<Jason-KR> 애니면 야한 거 아녀요? 몰라서 물음
<Jason-KR> 놀러오라"죠?
<lexlove_> 바쁜 일 마무리한 후 연락 준대요
<Jason-KR> 바쁜 척 하기는~ 콱 ㅋ
<lexlove_> 애니는 야한거 아녀요
<lexlove_> 야동이 야한거지요
<GGOBP_> 애니는 귀여운거
<Jason-KR> 아~ ㅋ   (저= 무시캄)
<lexlove_> 제가 야동이라는 말을 처음 들었을 때
<Jason-KR> 제가 지금 제 화면을 잠시 올려 보께요.
<lexlove_> 새로나온 애니메이션이냐고 해서 단체 비웃음 당한 적이 있어요
<lexlove_> 지금 생각해도 부끄럽네요.
<Jason-KR> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/AgzJZXgm/%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%83%B7%2C%202020-04-28%2022-46-53.png
<Jason-KR> 창 오른쪽 화면이 "무전기 실물 없이 web 으로 들을 수 있는 software defined radio" 화면이고요, 지금은
<lexlove_> 그렇군요
<Jason-KR> 지금은 미국 서부 캘리포냐에 있는 (무료,자원봉사자) 서버에 접속해서 유럽사람하고 아프리카사람하고  통신하는 것을 듣고 =모니터링 하고 있는 중여요.
<lexlove_> 오~ 놀랍네요
<lexlove_> 새로운 세계!
<Jason-KR> 저런 (자원봉사자가 취미로 운영하는) 서버가 전세게예 수백개, 이용자는 수천 수만명.
<lexlove_> 수천 수만명이요? 엄청 나네요
<Jason-KR> 서버는 html5 사용, 기계는 SBC (손바닥만한 Single Board Computer = 라즈베리 같은) 것들여요. 돈도, 저력비도 거의 안들죠.
<lexlove_> 하려는 마음만 있으면 할 수 있다?
<Jason-KR> 현존하는 모든 통신기술이 원천적으로는 전부 아마추어 무선사들이 먼저 시작한.......
<Jason-KR> 돈도 안들어요.
<Jason-KR> 아마추어 무선 통신사 > 자격시험 봐야하고요,
<lexlove_> 아 그래요?
<Jason-KR> 시험 안봐도 되는 주파수도 있고요. 또...
<lexlove_> Jason-KR: 자격 취득하신거에요?
<Jason-KR> SWL Short Wave Listner 라고 전파 발신=송신없이  듣기만 하는 취미도 있어요.
<Jason-KR> 예, 물론 셤봐서..........안어려워요.
<Jason-KR> 알잖아요? 제 전공.
<Jason-KR> 그런 사람도 합격가능합니다.
<lexlove_> 전공이요?
<lexlove_> (뭐였더라)
<Jason-KR> ì½±
<lexlove_> 덜덜덜
<Jason-KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 격
<lexlove_> 제 전공도 모르시잖아요
<Jason-KR> 제 전공은 말로 해줬잖아요.
<Jason-KR> lex love_: 님 전공은 안얘기해 줘쟎아요.
<lexlove_> (더듬더듬)
<lexlove_> 네. 제가 말씀 안드렸어요. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 컴터공학!
<Jason-KR> 암튼 셤 쉽고, 무전기 없어도 되요.
<Jason-KR> lex love_: 전공이 컴터 공학이라고요?
<lexlove_> 둘다요~
<Jason-KR> 신랑?
<lexlove_> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> Jason-KR: 컴터공학이 아니신가봐요
<lexlove_> 잔 컴터공학이 맞습니다.
<Jason-KR> 저? 어휴~ 저 무릎 아플 때, 말씀드렸는데....
<lexlove_> 아
<lexlove_> 그건가요?
<lexlove_> 그럼 알고 있습니더
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. 출근이 늦었습니다? ㅎ
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 우와.. web ham 인가요? 멋지네요!! :)
<Jason-KR> ^^
<Jason-KR> 화면 파일 지웠는데, 남았었나봐요?
<Jason-KR> websdr.org 등 많이 있습니다.
<Jason-KR> 요즘 시절이 좋아지고, 많은 분들이 자원봉사 노력한 덕분에
<pchero_work> 우와… 지금 아무거나 잡아서 듣고 있는데
<pchero_work> 멋지다는 말 밖에… ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 손전화'와 USB dongle 만 있어도 지구 반대편 통신이 가능합니다. 물론 상대방은 전축만한 장비가 있든, 이쪽과 마찬가지로 손전화 또는 손전화만 아주 소출력 무전기만 있어도 되고요.
<Jason-KR> 최근 10여년 전에는 월면반사 통신이라는것도있었어요. 아 요즘도 가능하지만, 뭐냐면
<Jason-KR> 한국에서 중동 또는 한국에서 유럽 교신하려는데, 통달거리가 안되는 경우 전파를 달로 쏘고, 달에서 반사되는 전파를 유럽이나 미국 등에서 받을 수 있는
<Jason-KR> 프로페셔널 기술 아니고, 아마츄어 기술 여요. ^^
<pchero_work> 멋집니다!! :) 좋은 것 배워갑니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> pc hero_work님은 하는 일이 voip 관련이죠?
<suiz> 안녕하세요.. 이른시간입니다.
<suiz> 도움이 필요해서 왔습니다.
<suiz> centos 5.4 에 아파치가 1.3.34 / php 4.4.1 / mysql 5.0.22 입니다.
<suiz> 현재 서버pc가 오래되어서 교체를 해주고싶은데요.  centos 를 최신으로 깔고 apm도 업데이트해버리면 웹사이트또한 코드수정을 해야해서 너무 번거로운점이 많아서. dd 로 하드 통복사를 했습니다.
<suiz> 그리곤 같은계열의 intel 컴퓨터에 복사한 하드를 넣고 실행을해보니. 다행히 실행은되더라구요. 그런데 사이트가 열리지 않는데. 제가 수정해야할 부분이 몇가지가 있는지요?
<suizz> 아 그리고 복사한서버에서 보면 디폴트게이트웨이가 삭제되어있습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-29
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 수요일 문안인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 하도 송아지 설사가 멎지 않아서 오늘 그 송아지 어미와 100미터 정도의 거리에다 분리시켜놨어요
<soyeomul> 태어난지 15일정도 밖에 안되어서 사람으로 치면 태어난지 3일?
<soyeomul> 하여간 젖먹이 송아지인데... 가면서도 계속 음매음매하고
<soyeomul> 어미소도 송아지 찾느라 계속 울어대네요
<soyeomul> 하여간 분리후 주사 3방 연속 찔러넣고
<soyeomul> 놔두었어요
<soyeomul> 혼자 두리번 거리면서도 계속 음매음매 어미소 찾네요
<lexlove_> 소여물님 안냥하세요
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 엄마 찾는 송아지 모습이 그려지네요.
<soyeomul> 예 어린송아지인지라 음매소리도 대게 갸날픕니다 아흐
<lexlove_> 아이고
<soyeomul> 딱 하루만 떼어놓고 집중치료후 내일 아침에 다시 붙일거에요
<soyeomul> 점심먹고서는 조제약을 만들어서 송아지에게 먹일거구요
<soyeomul> 음... 저녁엔 분유 조금 타서 먹이고
<soyeomul> 내일 아침엔 어미소에게로 다시...
<lexlove_> 얼른 설사가 멈추길..
<soyeomul> 넵!!!
<soyeomul> lex__ 라는 닉네임이 더 멋있더라구요
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 뭐랄까 엄청난 프로그래밍 초초초초고수 같은 느낌?
<lexlove_> lexlove_ 닉네임을 누군기 사용하면 자동으로 lex__가 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 그런 사연이 있는줄은 몰랐네요
<lexlove_> 두번째 닉네임으로 설정을 해뒀거든요
<soyeomul> 엑스챗 쓰시나요 혹시
<lexlove_> 누군가 사용을 안하면 다시 lexlove_로 돌아가네요
<soyeomul> 헥스챗인가..
<lexlove_> lexlove는 외국분이 사용중이신거 같아요. 한국에선 거의 저만 사용하고 있어요. 약 99% 확률로. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> lex__ 틱한 닉네임을 감당하려면 irssi 같은거 쓸거 같기도하고요
<soyeomul> 아 외국분이...
<soyeomul> 별걸다 궁금해하네요 제가
<lexlove_> irc cloud 사용하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 아 그럼 웹브라자 위에서 아얄씨 하시는군요
<soyeomul> 웹브라자 == 웹브라우저 빨리 타이핑하다보니
<soyeomul> 아침에!
<soyeomul> 봤는데요
<soyeomul> 이맥스
<soyeomul> 쓰는게요
<soyeomul> 왜냐면
<soyeomul> 신기하더구요
<lexlove_> 폰으로 접속했습니다. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 폰... 조으네요 좋은폰 같아요
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 사람들이 이멕스에서 메일을 막 보내길래 그게 너무 신기했었어요 10년전에요
<soyeomul> 그래서 그거 따라하다보니깐 이맥스를 제가 계속 쓰고 있더라구요
<lexlove_> 2년 넘게 사용한 아이폰8 입니다. 한물갔죠.
<soyeomul> 앗
<lexlove_> 이맥스 안써봐서 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 아이폰8이면
<soyeomul> 아 제친구는 아이폰5이었던거 같아요
<soyeomul> 너무 화면이 작지 않나요? 아이폰요
<soyeomul> 안드폰은 션하게 화면이 넓직넚직
<lexlove_> 너무 작은 폰보다 좀더 큰 사이즈에요
<soyeomul> 저게 할부지 할머니 아자씨들을 타켓으로 맞춘거 같다는 생각도 들어요
<soyeomul> 아 아얄씨하랴고 큰 아이폰 사셨구나~
<lexlove_> 아이폰도 큰거 있어요.  Plus 붙은 버전!
<soyeomul> 와!
<lexlove_> 저는 중간정도 크기에요. 큰거는 여러모로 불편해요.
<soyeomul> 마자쵸 큰거는 주머니에 잘 안들어가는
<lexlove_> 주머니에 잘 안들어가고 손목이 아프고 누워서 보다가 떨어뜨리면 엄청 아픕니다.
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 얼굴에 떨군적이 있는거 같아요~~~
<lexlove_> 또 한손으로 조작되지 않아요
<lexlove_> 저는 많아요. ㅡㅡ^
<soyeomul> 이게 화면이 큰것들은 또 일하다 바닥에 떨구면 액정이 나가고 친구들이 들판에서 일하다 많이 액정 깨먹더라구요
<soyeomul> 아따 이맥스고 폰이고 그냥 저냥 사는거 같아여
<soyeomul> 송아지 설사나 빨리 멎었음~
<soyeomul> 하네요
<lexlove_>  그러길 바래요
<soyeomul> 네 고마워요~
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 합시다~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 합!
<lexlove_> 소여물님!
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 넵
<lexlove_> 질문이 있습니다.
<soyeomul> 아 예
<soyeomul> 무서워요
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 별건 아니고 요즘 ‘어뜨’ 자주 사용하시던데 의미를 잘 몰라서요
<soyeomul> 아흐다롱디리 어뜨 머 그냥 의미없는 앓는 소리입니다
<soyeomul> 앓는 소리로 많이 씁니다 시골서요
<lexlove_> 아~~~~
<lexlove_> 궁금증이 풀렸어요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 커피 맛있게 드세요
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 아 가신거였구나...
<soyeomul> https://kldp.org/node/163148
<soyeomul> 질문하신분의 의도를 살릴 코드를 구상중이어요~~~
<soyeomul> "min 함수를 사용하지 않고"
<lexlove_> 가닥은 잡으셨나요?
<soyeomul> 아 지금 짜파게티 코드가 되어가고 있어요
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 빡십니다 저거 간단해보이는데... 원질문자께선 아마도 순수 리스트/for/if 문만으로 저걸 해결하려고 하는거 같아요
<lexlove_> 음. For문 두번 돌리면 되지 않을까요?
<soyeomul> 코드가 한 20줄정도로 늘어날 조짐...
<soyeomul> 나중에 렉스님도 코드 한번 보여주세요 일단 전 시간이 한 20분정도 더 필여합니다
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 잠시 나갔다올께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 어서오세요.
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세여
<GGOBP> 렉스러브님은 계속 있으시네요 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 5분대기조같아요
<lexlove_> ^^
<lexlove_> 항상 그렇지는 않아요
<GGOBP> 심심하네요..
<lexlove_> 점심 드셨어요?
<GGOBP> 지유소프트웨어 주제의 애니나 드라마같은거 나왔으면 좋겠네요
<GGOBP> 아점먹었어여 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> djt
<soyeomul> 엇 고법님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 아까 파이썬 코딩하느라 잠시 로그아웃했었는데
<soyeomul> 파이썬 다 짜서 다시 입장했습니다
<lexlove_> 됐나요?
<soyeomul> https://kldp.org/comment/635972#comment-635972
<soyeomul> 렉스님 코드도 보고싶네요
<soyeomul> min 함수를 쓰지 않는다는 조건이 참 사람 빡시게 만들더이다
<soyeomul> 저거 짜는데 30분 걸렸네요
<soyeomul> 엇 고법님 로그아웃하셨네요 식사 하러 가신가바요
<soyeomul> 아녀요 렉스님
<soyeomul> 그냥 해본소리여요
<soyeomul> 전 이만 갑니다
<lexlove_> 소여물님 어떤 댓글인가요?
<soyeomul> 오잉
<soyeomul> 아 저곳 kldp 에 "파이썬3" 필명이 저입니다
<lexlove_> 아 바로 뜨는 것이군요
<soyeomul> 넹
<soyeomul> 콤푸타 전공하셨다는 초고수 lex__님의 코드가 무쟈게 보고싶어요
<soyeomul> 아흐 아녀요 렉스님 그냥 해본소리여요
<soyeomul> 저 배고파서 이만 들어갑니다
<lexlove_> 소여물님은 컴전공 안하신것처럼 말씀하시네여. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 초고수가 되고 싶어요. 맛점 하세요
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ 농사꾼의 배가고파서 흰소리하네요
<soyeomul> 넵 렉스님도 즐거운 식사요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 네
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 좋은아침입니 다, 8시 막 넘었군요?!
<Jason-KR> U too early morning.
<lexlove_> 저쪽은 아침이군요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<foxmask> Jason-KR: 네
<foxmask> 8.32
<foxmask> 8:32
<lexlove_> foxmask: 오늘이 며칠이에요?
<foxmask> lexlove_: 수요일입니다
<lexlove_> 네.^^
<lexlove_> 한국보다 7시간이 늦는거군요
<foxmask> 네
<lexlove_> 제가 파리에 가면 7시간 젊어지네요. ㅎ
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> 오늘 우리는 파리보다 서울에서 더 낫습니다 ^^
<lexlove_> ^^
<Jason-KR> 존대말이 좀 늘었습니다. (존대 표현을 더 잘 하는군요. ^^ )
<Jason-KR> groud on님 핑.
<Jason-KR> 기술 발전 눈부십니다. 이 보드'로 무었을 할 수 있을까요? > https://store.micropython.org/product/PYBD-SF2-W4F2#_
<Jason-KR> > https://store.micropython.org/product/PYBD-SF2-W4F2#_
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-30
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 부처님오신날 오전 문안인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 간밤에 송아지 우리 탈출하여 어미품으로 돌아갔더이다
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 스스로 탈출해서요?
<soyeomul> 넵
<lexlove_> 거 대단한 놈이네요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그리고 거리가 100미터 정도 떨어져있었어요
<soyeomul> 정말 눈물겨운 대탈출 엄마찾아삼만리
<lexlove_> 똘망똘망하네요
<soyeomul> 게다가 깐돌이가 사람이로 치면 태어난지 3일정도 밖에 안된 갓난 송아지입니다
<soyeomul> 어미소가 오늘 아침엔 안울더라구요
<soyeomul> 새끼가 옆에 있으니...
<soyeomul> 참 설사는 멎었어여
<lexlove_> 천재가 아니라면 영재정도는 되는 가 같아요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 그래서 오늘 아침 처방은 생략했네요
<soyeomul> 아 영재 인정요!
<lexlove_> 특별히 마음이 더 갈거 같아요.^^
<soyeomul> ㅎ 네~
<soyeomul> 혹시 파이썬으로 만들어진 fortune 프로그램 있을까요?
<soyeomul> fortune 프로그램이 랜덤으로 유용한 팁이나 명언등을 터미날에 출력시켜주는 플그램인데요
<lexlove_> 아~
<soyeomul> 이거 파이썬으로 된것이 없으면 그냥 한번 공부삼아 만들어보고 싶다는 생각이 들었네요
<lexlove_> 만들어보세요.^^
<lexlove_> 포춘쿠키 같은거군요
<soyeomul> 아 넵!
<soyeomul> 마자요 렉스님
<lexlove_> 언능 만드세요.
<soyeomul> 렉스님 파이썬 클래쓰 좀 가르쳐주세요
<soyeomul> 클래스를 모르니 자신감이 떨어지네요
<lexlove_> 저 지금 문자열 공부하고 있어요
<lexlove_> 클래스라니요.
<soyeomul> 그래도 렉스님은 전공자!
<lexlove_> 오늘 리스트 들어가는걸요
<lexlove_> 겁나 오래되서 머리속에 남아있는게 없어요
<lexlove_> 소여물님도 전공자!!
<soyeomul> 전 축산전공!
<soyeomul> 합!
<lexlove_> 게다가 젊은 뇌를 가졌죠
<lexlove_> 이거 되게 중요합니다. 젊은 뇌!!!!
<soyeomul> 음 오픈소스를 계속하려다보니 젊어지는거 같다는 느낌이 들더라구요
<lexlove_> 갑자기 자괴감이 오네요
<soyeomul> 음 심연의 깊은곳의 소리
<soyeomul> 알면 다치는 그런 느낌
<lexlove_> 30이후로는 뇌가 점점 죽어간더니 사실이더라구요.ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 제가 기억력이 점점 떨어져서 깃랩에다 모든 기억들을 백업하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 깃랩 커밋횟수가 보통사람들보다 많아요
<soyeomul> 사진도 올려서 커밋하고 그래요 미쳤지요
<lexlove_> ^^
<soyeomul> 소자료도 딱 분류만 해놓고 분류항목에다 뭔가를 기록
<soyeomul> 나중에 어데서 찾아보면 그 정보가 있다!
<lexlove_> 기록이 중요하더군요
<soyeomul> ㅎ 넵
<lexlove_> 제가 못하는 것입니다. 계속 해서 기록하려고 노력하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 깃랩 광고였네요 아따 벌써 배가 고픈지 농사꾼 흰소리 시작되네요
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 우짯던지 나중에 렉스님께 파이썬 클라쓰! 배울거에요
<soyeomul> 냐하하
<soyeomul> 홀리님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 잠시 커피타임~!
<lexlove_> 어째서 저에게. 여기 전문가들 많잖아요.
<soyeomul> 왜냐믄 lex__ 님이니깐요 초초초초초 플밍 고수 삘이 느껴졌어요
<lexlove_> (어디서부터 잘못된걸까....)
<soyeomul> 잠시 재접했어요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 이맥스가 계속 랙이 걸려서
<soyeomul> 재접했어요
<lexlove_> 오늘은 커피 안드시나요?
<soyeomul> 커피를 자판기서 뽑았어요
<lexlove_> 오 자판기가 있군요
<soyeomul> 넵;
<soyeomul> 백암온천인데요 여기서 자료정리하고 온천에 몸 풀고 집에갑니다
<soyeomul> 오전 3시간 오후 3시간 일하고요
<lexlove_> 아. 집이 아니군요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 넵;;;
<lexlove_> 전 집에 자판기가 있는 줄 알았어요
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<soyeomul> 집에서 뭘하면 게을러지더라구요
<lexlove_> 제가 이해력이 딸려요
<soyeomul> 그래서 될수있으먄 밖으로 다닙니다
<soyeomul> 아네요 제가 말주변이 없는거에요
<soyeomul> 클래스!
<soyeomul> 스스로 한번 일단 공부합니다
<lexlove_> 네네.
<soyeomul> 최선을 다헤서 클래스 정복해볼께요
<lexlove_> 나중에 가르쳐주세요
<soyeomul> 겸양의 말씀을...
<soyeomul> 전공자께서 그리 말씀하시니 쭈볏하네요
<lexlove_> 사실을 말하는 거에요
<lexlove_> 소여물님 전공자라는 정보 확인했어요. 거참
<soyeomul> fortune 을 사실 진짜로 좋아해요
<soyeomul> 어잉?
<soyeomul> 음... 제가 리눅스를 좋아해서 그런거지 실제 학사는 임학/ 석사로 축산
<lexlove_> 어라?
<soyeomul> 요렇게 하다가 축산하다가 도중에 아버지께서 돌아가셨어요
<lexlove_> 그렇군요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그래서 축산 석사는 중퇴입니다
<soyeomul> 전산업자는 되지 못했어요
<lexlove_> 전공자가 아녔네요?
<soyeomul> 하지만 맘속에는 늘 리눅스/오픈소스가 있어요
<soyeomul> 넹
<lexlove_> 대단해요. (엄지척)
<soyeomul> 포춘으로
<soyeomul> 메일을 쓸때 꼬랑지에 붙는 시그너쳐를 포춘으로 많이 썼어요 한때
<soyeomul> 그래서 그 포춘을 파이썬으로 한번 맹글면 어떨까하는 맘이 늘 변두리에 있었는데..
<soyeomul> 음... 그냥 맘을 한번 표현해봤네요;;;
<lexlove_> 이제 시작하면 됩니다
<soyeomul> 그래요 그럼 한번 시도해볼께요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 그럼 전 이만 들어바볼께요
<lexlove_> 네.
<lexlove_> 들어가세요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 그리고 모두들 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<plenoh> 우분투 로그아웃 할 때 어떻게 원격 마운트된 볼륨을 자동으로 umount하게끔 스크립트를 작성하시는지 아시나요?
<plenoh> https://askubuntu.com/questions/263788/unmount-fuse-mountpoints-on-logout
<plenoh> 계속 헤메고 있는데 힘드네요 ㅜㅜ
<Jason-KR> plenoh: 보통의 경우와는 반대되는 질문이군요?! 흥미롭습니다. 한편, 도움이 될지~ 검증은 못했는데... 연결고리를 하나 드립니다.
<Jason-KR> > https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=270140
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요?
<Jason-KR> 한국은 오늘이 국경일이며, 성탄절 입니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <hkeylocal> 요즘 잠실에서 교육받는 중인데
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <hkeylocal> 잠실 물가 어마어마하군용...
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 반갑습니다.오랜만이죠?
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 만들었어요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/-/commit/049e89f2e63ab65ff73f49d5c163451a557654f0
<soyeomul> 일단 초안입니다
<soyeomul> 저기에다 살을 조금씩 붙여나갈까해요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 그 포츈 쿠키가  cli 에서 돌아가는 기성품이 있기는 했는데, 소스 언어는뭔지안봤었어  요. 아마도 베시 스크립트 아닐까 하는 상상.
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저거 홀로 해볼려고 아직 소스를 안봤습니다 보면 제 코드가 아니기에..
<soyeomul> 다 작성후에 다른 코드랑 비교해보려해요
<Jason-KR> 예, 잘 했습니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 열심히 하겠습니다!
<Jason-KR> 취미로 하세요. ^^
<soyeomul> ㅎ 넵!
<soyeomul> 일단 오늘은 그냥 요까지 하고 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 밤요~~~
<Jason-KR> 편안한 밤 ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-01
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. ^^
<GGOBP> 제이슨님이 있으면 야믈님도 있는건가요 ㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 음...영화 내용인가요? ㅎ  제가 이해를 못했어요. ^^
<GGOBP> XML, JSON, YAML 데이터형식입니다
<Jason-KR> 아 ~ 그 제이슨 ㅋ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참고로 외국에선 제이슨이 아니라 제이썬으로 발음합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> JSON 제이썬 jason 제이슨    right?
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어소세여~ 고법님~
<soyeomul> 금요일 오전 문안인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 암소비육 출하건으로 잠시 도축장 담당자와 전화하느라 늦게 왔어요
<soyeomul> 5월 7일 암소비육 한마리 작업 잡았어요~
<soyeomul> 그리고 좀 안정화되어서 공개합니다
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/-/blob/fc299d00d399910d6cc31790f27abead743c494f/fy.py
<soyeomul> 초간단 스크립트지만 정말 고심하여 코딩했어요
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주면서 계속 고민고민했어요~
<soyeomul> 이제 어제 못한 농장 일지 적으로 가요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 어제 농장일지 다 적었어요~
<soyeomul> 음... 방금 군에서 안전문자 왔어요 울진읍 근방 산에서 산불이 났나바요
<soyeomul> 빨리 잡혀야될텐데요;;; 아흐;;;
<soyeomul> 이만 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 여기 이 체널에서 같은 취미인 분을 만나는 건...10년도 넘었네요.
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요
<GGOBP> 서브웨이 ㅇ
<GGOBP> 서브웨이에 유자들어간 소스 새로나와서 와사비랑 먹으니 금상첨화네요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> -ko
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어소세영웅님~
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=30924
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 아주 그냥 자료실에다가 올렸어요~
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 드셨는지요,,, 전 이제 먹으로 갑니다;;
<ds4gzb> 좋은 저녁 시간이 되세요 ~
<linuxnovie> 안녕하세요 쉘 프로그래밍중 도움이 필요해서  왔습니다. ls -a | cut -d " " -f 1 를 사용해서 값을 저장후 한줄씩 불러오고 싶은데 어떤 방법을 사용해야 하는지 잘 모르겠습니다. 내용을 한줄씩 읽고 싶습니다
<groudon_> 빨리 나가네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 아니면 또 다른 어떤 사정이 있어서?  ㅎ반갑습니다
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. groud on_님은 혹시 안산(시흥)쪽 계신 분?
<Jason-KR> 저는 고양시 쪽입니다.
<Jason-KR> lex love_: 반갑습니다. 제가 소여물님 전공을 잘못 알고 있었어요. 잘못된 정보를 전파해서 미안합니다.
<groudon_> 저는 유럽에 있어요. 반갑습니다
<Jason-KR> 예, 반갑습니다, 위치는 제가 실례했습니다.
<groudon_> gitlab은 github보다 좋아요?
<Jason-KR> 그렇다"는 풍문입니다만, 저는 무경험이라서...
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.^^
<Jason-KR> ^^
<lexlove_> 로또프로그램 오류 수정 했어요.
<Jason-KR> 풉 ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 절대루 비웃는거  아니니 오해없으시길... ^^
<lexlove_> ^^
<lexlove_> 오류가 왜 생기는 지 몰랐는데 알게되어서 좋아요.^^=•
<Jason-KR> 맞아요, 벌래 잡는 과정은 지난한데, 잡고나면 아주 큰 즐거움이죠.
<lexlove_> 조금 허탈하기도 했어요
<Jason-KR> 힌트 또는 답안 공개를....(저 굽실굽실)
<lexlove_> 중복 숫자 제거를 위해 중첩for문을 돌리고 중복이 발생하면 pop() 써서 빼냈거든요
<lexlove_> 리스트에서 숫자를 빼버리니 list index out of range가 발생했어요
<lexlove_> continue로 해결했어요.^^
<lexlove_> 이 간단한 걸 애효
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ  콜롬부스 달걀?
<lexlove_> 그리고 다시 set을 이옹해서 프로그램을 간단하게 만들었어요
<lexlove_> Http://lexlove.egloos.com
<lexlove_> 주소 다시 올릴게요
<lexlove_> http://lexlove.egloos.com/m/11357505
<lexlove_> 고칠 부분 있으면 알려주세요
<Jason-KR> 하하하, 제가 어찌 감히
<Jason-KR> foxmask 께 양보합니다.
<lexlove_> ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 블로그 주소를 책갈피에 넣으려고 했더니, 이미 있는 책갈피라고...ㅠㅠㅎ  역시 또 웃프다.
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 영광입니다
<Jason-KR> 무슨 말씀을....ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 블로그 글을 보니 파이썬 공부는 8년만에 다시 시작하는 것이더라구요
<Jason-KR> 제 손전화에 이미 있는 성함과 전번을 새로 또 받을 때의 그 '새삼스러움'이란.....ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 그때부터 계속 했으면 고수되었겠네요. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> ^^
<lexlove_> 로또 프로그램이 오류없이 잘되서 이밤에 들어왔어요
<Jason-KR> 에구~ 머 실무'하는 것도 아닌데요. 머....천천히 하면 되죠, (실무 하는 것 아닌 만큼  또   빨리 '파지'될 겁니다.)
<lexlove_> 꼭 자랑하고 싶은 애처럼요 ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 예, 축하드려요, 그 재미로 공부하는 거죠. ^^
<lexlove_> 감사헙니다.^^
<Jason-KR> 초저녁엔, 소여물님이 뭐............아 그 행운과자 소스 올리고 나갔는데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 아 진짜요?
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 옙
<lexlove_> 내일 여쭤봐야겠어요.^^
<Jason-KR> 소스'의 연결고리를 올렸다'는 표현이 옳겠네요.
<lexlove_> 전 이제 자러 갑니다. 좋은 밤 되세요~
<Jason-KR> 내 지금 복/붙 드리께.  시간 있음 지금 함 보세요. 라고 타자를....
<Jason-KR> 낼 뵈여~ ㅋ
<lexlove_> 아 넵
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/-/blob/fc299d00d399910d6cc31790f27abead743c494f/fy.py
<Jason-KR> 낼 보세요~  편안한 밤 ^^
<Jason-KR> 내 지금 복/붙 드리께.  시간 있음 지금 함 보세요. 라고 타자를....하는 중에 줌시러 가신다니... ㅎㅎㅎ
<ds4gzb> 안녕하세요. 좋은 주말이 되세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-02
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 토요일 문안인사 드립니다~
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다, 수도권은 날이 좀 흐린 편인데....그쪽은 어때요?
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇 렉스님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 재준님 안녕하세요~!
<soyeomul> 울진 덥습니다 재준님
<soyeomul> 간밤엔 이소정 앵커 9시뉴스 끝나고 퇴근몬하고 계속 야근하시더군요 강원도 산불로
<soyeomul> 그래서 울진 지금 쓰레기 소각 하지 말라고 계속 문자 날라옵니다
<lexlove_> 소여물님 안녕하세요.^^
<soyeomul> 네 렉스님!
<soyeomul> 그 초안을만들어서 앵카 하나박아놨어요 무려 익명으로 올렸어요 그래야만 수정이 불가능하거등요
<soyeomul> kldp
<soyeomul> https://kldp.org/node/163193
<soyeomul> 사실 파이썬 코드보다 인용문 들이 하나같이 주옥같아서 남기고 싶었어요
<lexlove_> 앗 제 닉네임이 보이네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 글쳐 렉스님이 좀 많이 동기부여가 되었어요 29일인가 30일인가
<soyeomul> 다 하고나서 세월호 인용문을 빼먹었어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 어쩌나 하다가 뭐 그건 그냥 놔두기로 합니다
<soyeomul> 음... 헌법재판 판결문에 세월호가 적시되지 않았지만 세월호가 크게 판결에 영향을 미쳤다는 생각이 들었어요
<soyeomul> 국가의 의무/책임.
<lexlove_> ^^
<soyeomul> 그레서 8대0
<soyeomul> 헤어롤 머리 재판관님 함자 까먹었어요
<soyeomul> The Power 는 5.18 과 전두환을 화두로 만들어진 노래였다네요
<soyeomul> 은근 신해철이 진짜 쎕니다
<lexlove_> 영원한 마왕!
<soyeomul> 아따 커피 한잔 합시다~!!!
<lexlove_> 맛있게 드세요. 전 상상으로 마실게요.
<soyeomul> 헙
<soyeomul> 90년 김영삼이 노태우랑 같이 손잡을때 김대중 평민당 총재께서 홀로 기자회견 하는걸 어린나이에 봤는데...
<soyeomul> 그 어린나이에도... 김대중 선생님이 참 외로운길을 가는거 같다는 느낌적 느낌...
<lexlove_> 어린나이에 총명했군요
<soyeomul> 그때 제나이 향년 국딩 5학년...
<soyeomul> 사실 대선이 몇달 안남았어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 저 fortune 인용문이 더 절실해지더라구요
<lexlove_> ^^
<soyeomul> 전자메일 확인하러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 슝~
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 많은 일이 있었네요
<soyeomul> 고법님 선교님어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 전 이만들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-03
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 조용한 일요일 아침 문안인사 드립니다.
<soyeomul> 고법님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 어제 올린 fortune kldp 에서 사람들이 못보도록 잠금 처리 된거 같아요
<soyeomul> 한참을 생각해봤어요
<soyeomul> 두가지가 있는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 하나는 강좌에 강좌는 없고 떡 하니 파이썬 코드만 올려져있는데 익명임.
<soyeomul> 또 하나는 파이썬 코드 내부에 삽입된 인용문들이 과반수 이상이 민감한 정치적 코드.
<soyeomul> 그래서 조용히 저도 넘어가기로 했네요.
<soyeomul> 어쨋던 나머지 코드도 계속 추가할거 같아요
<soyeomul> 지금 생각은 fortune 원 프로그램과 비슷한 기능을 구현하되 파이썬으로 다시 짜나가면서 도움말 같은건 한글로
<soyeomul> 한글 사용자분들을 타겟으로 하는 그리고 인용문들은 우리 실생활에서 공감도가 높은것들
<soyeomul> 가장 공감도가 높은것들은 시사문제라 생각되네요 절반은 정치적 코드도 있을테고요
<soyeomul> 하여간 므 느낌가는대로 가보려해요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 어소세요~
<lexlove_> 소여물님 안녕하세요.^^
<soyeomul> 코드가 힘이 있으려면 마음이 절실한것들만 기록하는거
<soyeomul> 엇 넵 렉스님
<soyeomul> 너무 절실한것들만 넣었더니
<soyeomul> kldp 에서 블락되었어요
<soyeomul> 정치적 코드가 문제가 된거 같아요
<lexlove_> 포춘코드요?
<soyeomul> 넵;;
<soyeomul> 어제꺼요
<soyeomul> 헌데 이건 고난이도의 문제같아서 대응을 하지않는게 서로에게 좋을거 같더라구요
<lexlove_> 그렇군요.
<lexlove_> 정치적코드라는게 있는거군요
<soyeomul> 음... 아무래도 있것지요 사람사는 세상 다 마음이 다 다르니...
<soyeomul> fy.py 를 ~/bin/문장 으로 심볼릭 링크 걸어두고
<soyeomul> ~/.bashrc 에다 뭔가를 해놨더니
<soyeomul> 그림처럼 나오더라구요
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/download/file.php?id=15397
<soyeomul> 터미날 열때마다 하나씩 그냥 랜덤으로
<soyeomul> 문장 으로 가려합니다 프로그램 이름...
<lexlove_> 아 이제 이해했어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<lexlove_> 정치적인 부분!!!
<soyeomul> ^^;
<lexlove_> 저는 코드 자체에 있다는 줄로 해석했어요.^^
<soyeomul> 시골 농사꾼 말이 참 어려워요
<soyeomul> 말을 말로 들으면 안되고 마음으로 들어야
<soyeomul> 말이 참 어렵더라구요
<soyeomul> 여기 울진
<lexlove_> 아니에요. 제가 남들과 다르게 해석하는 부분이 있어요.
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 하러갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 합!
<lexlove_> 맛있게 드세요
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<soyeomul> 리스트가 어렵더라구요
<lexlove_> 저두요
<soyeomul> 그냥 느낌이 문자열 -> 리스트 -> 문자열
<soyeomul> 이게 흐름 같더라구요 대충
<soyeomul> 문자열(원시자료)에서 리스트로만 구축해두면 90% 완료.
<soyeomul> 나머진 출력부분 10%
<soyeomul> 렉스님도 공감가는 부분이죠?
<lexlove_> 저는 아직 미진해서 잘 모르겠어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 리스트 진짜 빡셉니다
<soyeomul> 리스트에 다 있는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 리스트가 공부할 양이 99 나머진 1
<soyeomul> 이거 너무 과장한거 같은데 과장이 아닌..
<lexlove_> a=b가 복사가 아니라는 걸 알았어요.
<soyeomul> 우와 벌써 리스트 복사를 공부하시나요 그거 진짜 어려워요
<lexlove_> 하나의 메모리를 같이 쓰더라궁ㅅ
<lexlove_> 지금 보고 있는 책에서는 리스트가 앞에 나와요
<soyeomul> 좋은 책입니다!
<soyeomul> 요즘 드는 생각이...
<soyeomul> 리스트와 속도를 생각하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 과연 DB 가 빠를까 리스트가 빠를까...
<lexlove_> 점프투파이썬이라고 볼수록 맘에 드는 책이에요.
<lexlove_> 속도까지. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 점프투파이썬으로 저도 공부했씁니다 렉스님 좋은책입니다!
<soyeomul> 속도는 지금 문장 만들면서 계속 고민하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 인용문이 담긴 파일이 대략 9999줄이라라고 할때
<soyeomul> 이걸 DB 에다 옮겨놓을건이가 아님 무식하게 풀로 리스트에다 담아서 화면에 뿌릴것인가...
<soyeomul> 그냥 생각이었어요~
<lexlove_> 파일에 저장은 어때요?
<soyeomul> 어...
<lexlove_> DB는 구성을 해야하고 소스로 넣기에는 너무 길고
<soyeomul> 너무 길죠... 그런같애요 그래서 파일도 생각하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 실제로 fortune 원본프로그램은 *.dat 파일로 변환해서
<soyeomul> 뭔가를 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 아직 .dat 파일을 분석 못했어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 마음만 앞서네요
<lexlove_> 잘하시리라 믿습니다
<soyeomul> 커피 대신 막걸리가 생각나는 일요일!
<soyeomul> 열심히 하겠씁니다!
<lexlove_> 오~ 저도 술마시고 싶어지네요
<soyeomul> 도수가 넘 높으면 간에 무리가 가서 도수 약한 맥주 아님 봉하쌀막걸리가 좋더라구요
<soyeomul> 봉하쌀막걸리는 이번 울진군 모짜리때 형님들과 함께 마셨는데 반응이 좋아요
<lexlove_> 저는 맥주밖에 못마셔요
<lexlove_> 와인도 저에겐 도수가 쎄요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 고급술 취향 렉스님!
<lexlove_> 거기다가 생맥주 마시면 다음날 확인해요. 흑;;
<lexlove_> 병맥주나 캔맥주만 가능합니다.
<lexlove_> 제 아는 동생은 저랑 술을 안마셔요. 본인은 시작도 안했는데 전 끝나거든요.
<soyeomul> 아... 술이 빨리 취한다는 말씀이시구나;;;
<lexlove_> 네.
<soyeomul> 저도 그래요 저도 빨리 취하고 친구들 옆에서 잡니다
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 제가 살아있었네요
<soyeomul> 휴~
<soyeomul> 다시 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Guest78097> 우분투 20.04 라데온 그래픽카드 드라이버 설치 문의드립니다
<groudon_> 안녕하세요. 한국어 fortune어디에서 받을 수 있어요?
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으뜨 그로우돈님 그거 포럼 자료실에다가 올려두었어요
<soyeomul> 지금도 계속 코드 갱신중입니다;;;
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 데이타 파일은 원본 fortune 프로그램에서 쓰는거 호환 가능합니다
<soyeomul> 테스트 삼아 debian 파일을 내려받아서 debian.moon 으로 파일명을 변경후 문장에서 읽어들이니 정상 출력되더라구요
<soyeomul> 원본 fortune  파일과 구분하려 데이타 파일의 파일명을 조금 다르게 했습니다
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&p=129547#p129547
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;;;
<soyeomul> 전 이만 내일 소여물 일정 위하야 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말 보내셔요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<groudon_> 넴
